# Kind Shock LEV 2012 - Teleskopstütze weitergedacht



## 2und4zig (4. August 2011)

Nette Stütze 
Die gibts jetzt statt mit 125mm, mit satten 125mm! WOW! 
Den Klemmbereich für den Sattel kann man aber leichter gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (4. August 2011)

Das sollte wohl 150mm sein


----------



## infinitetrails.de (4. August 2011)

Die Frage die sich automatisch stellt wäre ob es wieder so lange braucht bis das Ganze halbwegs funktioniert? Neues System, neues Glück... Einsetzbar und ausgereift ab Mitte 2016?


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. August 2011)

Meine KS funktioniert zufriendenstellend. Zuganschlag unten à la GD oder Rase scheint mir ohnehin der sinnvollere Weg. 
Insofern bin ich gespannt auf den Preis.


----------



## esta (4. August 2011)

huray  
wenigstens haben sie 27,2 mm im Programm. Die KS i7 die ja kürzlich erst erschienen ist scheint ja auch schon wieder verschwunden, jedenfalls bietet sie niemand mehr an. Auch Interessant zu wissen: Ersetzt die Stütze die neuen Produkte Dropzone und Supernatural oder läuft sie parallel dazu ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. August 2011)

HÃ¶rt sich ja alles ganz nett an, aber wenns die leichteste und variabelste am Markt ist, wirds wohl recht bitter beim Preis, man hÃ¶rt sowas von 395â¬.


----------



## derpedda (4. August 2011)

Was gibt es denn an den KS Stützen auszusetzen?

Ich bin mit meiner Joplin ohne Remote ganz glücklich. Eine gute Remote Stütze ohne Leitungsanschlag am Kopf wäre eine nette Alternative


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2011)

Sehr geil, 150mm verstellbereich  gibts auch eine mit setback?

Nur noch mit remote?


----------



## monkey10 (4. August 2011)

Interessant wäre, ob der "Leitungsanschlag" mit der Sattelklemme kollidiert, wenn man die Variostütze noch weiter, als in den geposteten Pics versenken will. Schaut jedenfalls auf den Fotos recht knapp aus, wieviel mm da wohl Platz ist?

Folglich wäre interessant, wieviel mm bei max. Versenkung der Variostütze zwischen Sattelrohr/Sattelklemme (oben) und Klemmbereich der Stütze übrig bleiben. 

Bei der Reverb sind das immerhin 6cm - im Vergleich dazu hat meine herkömmliche Alustütze 2,5cm. Somit kann ich den Sattel mit der Reverb 3,5cm weniger weit versenken, was bei sehr technischen Schlüsselstellen mit einem großen Bike (und folglich langem Sattelrohr) doch eine Rolle spielt. Wenn jetzt bei der neuen KS weitere 2cm dazukommen, dann würde das bei vielen Rahmen schon recht knapp werden (Sattelrohr ragt 23cm aus dem Sattelrohr) bzw würde es mich bei technischen Touren stören, den Sattel knapp 6cm weniger weit versenken zu können...


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. August 2011)

Klingt echt gut.
Ich fahre seid knapp 2 Jahren ein KS 950i und habe seid ca 6 Monaten das Remote dran. Für mich gibt es derzeit keine alternative auf dem Markt. Meine Funktioniert von anfang an bis jetzt dadellos, ohne seitliches spiel und ohne riefen. Das einzigste was mich bisher ein wenig gestört hat ist das der zuganschlag an stützenkopf ist aber das ist dann ja in zukunft geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Sattelklemmung, Verstellbereich, 27,2 verfügbar (!), Zuganschlag unten - alles echt top! Aber ich frag mich, wer dafür 400 Steine auf den Tisch legt? Das ist echt ein absoluter Witz! Nebenbei finde ich die Leitungsführung bei der Reverb Stealth noch einen Tick besser/konsequenter (klar, das muss der Rahmen unterstützen) und das silberne "Standrohr" würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch stören - ich bin da wie der klassische Metal-Freak bei den Klamotten: datt mutt schwatt! 


btw: ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich Lev (User Levty) hier meldet


----------



## flyingscot (4. August 2011)

Die Angabe der Gesamtlänge wäre noch interessant. Ich brauche hier z.B. jeden Millimeter meiner 420mm-Reverb, um den Rahmen-Mindesteinschub zu erfüllen.


----------



## dubbel (4. August 2011)

zug unten... - hat schon mal jemand was von gravity dropper gehört?


----------



## RaceKing (4. August 2011)

sieht irgendwie aus wie so ne baumarkt-stütze...


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. August 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Angabe der Gesamtlänge wäre noch interessant. Ich brauche hier z.B. jeden Millimeter meiner 420mm-Reverb, um den Rahmen-Mindesteinschub zu erfüllen.



Ich schätze einmal dass die 150er- so wie die 150er Supernatural- 435mm lang ist...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. August 2011)

gravity dropper zB = mega hÃ¤sslich,
an der KS noch schwarze Rohre oder die bisher goldenen und wahlweise mit setback sonst nÃ¼tzt sie mir auch nichts. Preis bis max 200â¬. Alles andere ist einfach zu teuer fÃ¼r ne StÃ¼tze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (4. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...Folglich wäre interessant, wieviel mm bei max. Versenkung der Variostütze zwischen Sattelrohr/Sattelklemme (oben) und Klemmbereich der Stütze übrig bleiben...



Seh ich genauso.
Sieht ja auf dem Foto aus wie 5-6cm, die durch den Mechanismus verloren gehen.
Das ist auch der Hauptnachteil der Gravity Dropper, die ich seit Jahren fahre. Montiere deshalb auf Touren in den großen Bergen wieder eine ganz normale Sattelstütze.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mir das zweite Bild anschaue, ist da schon noch etwas Platz. Im Notfall montiert man eben eine flach bauende Inbus-Klemme, dann passt das sicher! Mit 15cm Hub geht sowas klar, finde ich.


----------



## ufsf64 (4. August 2011)

Mal sehen, ob der Preis konkurrenzfähig ist. Wenn ja, wird meine nächste Sattelstütze wohl ne KS. An der Optik dürfen die aber gerne noch arbeiten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. August 2011)

wenn jetzt noch der Preis stimmt, ist das die erste Variostütze die die wenigsten Kompromisse bedeutet.
Insbesondere der Leitungsabgang unten macht sie sehr interessant.
Die GD ist so hässlich :kotz:  So eine optische Beleidigung  kommt mir an kein Bike


----------



## JayPKay (5. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> w
> Die GD ist so hässlich :kotz:  So eine optische Beleidigung  kommt mir an kein Bike



Hmm....naja bei etwas, was so zuverlässig funktioniert und leicht zu warten ist, dazu noch "relativ leicht" ist (gut nicht wirklich, gilt ja leider für keine Variostütze) mir erstmal egal.

Da steht die Optik für mich erstmal hinten an. 
Und so grausig ....  na Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 


Wenn die KS aber funktioniert und bezahlbar ist, für mich ne echte Alternative.
Zum einen ist die Leitung bei der GD Turbo auch nicht grad optimal, und 15cm wär mir auch endlich ausreichend.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Floh (5. August 2011)

Das Verlegen der Betätigung bei Remote-angesteuerten Stützen in den festen Teil war ja sowas von überfällig. Ich hatte eigentlich ein Auge auf die überarbeiteten KindShock geworfen (SuperNatural und Dropzone), und jetzt das Ding hier.
Gefällt mir von der Optik nicht ganz so gut, aber das wesentliche Problem haben sie ordentlich gelöst.

Bericht zur Reverb Stealth auf spoke magazine:
http://spokemagazine.com/2011/06/29/rock-shox-up-the-seatpost-game-with-new-reverb-stealth/
2012 nur OEM für Scott und Trek. Da hat aber jemand vom Marketing einen ganz dicken Coup gelandet.


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2011)

ja und CB mächtig gelost für Ihre Unfähigkeit die Joplin 4 zu fixen 

letztes jahr verbaute Trek noch CB aber da die J4 Murx war sind sie nun raus bei Trek, also war die Aussage vom Trek Mitarbeiter in saalach tatsächlich war 

aber dafür bleibt bei der 2012er Reverb der bruchanfällig Knopf


----------



## schotti65 (5. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das zweite Bild anschaue, ist da schon noch etwas Platz. Im Notfall montiert man eben eine flach bauende Inbus-Klemme, dann passt das sicher! Mit 15cm Hub geht sowas klar, finde ich.



Hm, also die Sattelklemme (die meinst Du doch?) steht doch sowieso nur 2-3mm über das Sitzrohr hinaus. 
Und was nützten mir selbst 20cm, wenn ich den Sattel im frickeligen Trail nicht komplett versenken kann.

Was noch positiv um Unterschied zur GD aufgefallen ist: Die Klemmbefestigung vom Sattel sieht schön stabil aus, an der GD gibts da nur eine Schraube vorne und hinten, die hintere ist mir auch schon mal abgerissen.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2011)

Interessant wäre auch noch, ob man da nun schadensfrei am versenkten Sattel ziehen kann oder ob beim Einhängen des eingefahrenen Sattels (in einen Lift oder Montageständer) der Mechanismus wie bei der ks900 sofort und unreparierbar Luft zieht...

Für mich ist das eh nur Spielerei, bei 100cm Schrittlänge bringen 15cm Versenkung grad soviel, dass man nicht mit der Hose am Sattel hängenbleibt. Also im cc-Einsatz ok, aber für Enduro ist das nix.

Und Rase ist mir zu spittelig.


----------



## MasterAss (5. August 2011)

Für Enduro ist das nix? Okay, das trifft jetzt wahrscheinlich nur auf dich und deine Schrittlänge zu, denn meine KS 950 mit 125mm ist bei 89cm SL mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (5. August 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es die Stützen in variablen Längen geben wird. (wie die reverb)

435mm Gesamtlänge sind für meinen Rahmen definitiv zu lang. Da ich max. 210 mm in meinem Sitzrohr versenken kann.

warum sind die Hersteller nicht in der Lage alle relevanten Maße auszugeben. Das kann doch nicht zu schwer sein.

für mich ein richtiges Ärgernis bei jeder Stütze. man muss sich die Infos mühsam in Foren zusammensuchen.


----------



## olaf flachland (5. August 2011)

Gekauft!!!!! 150mm, Anschluß unten und da ich schon seit über 3 Jahren PROBLEMLOS mit einer KS fahre, gibts keine Alternative dazu


----------



## some.body (5. August 2011)

Endlich mehr als 125mm Verstellbereich und den Remotezug unten angebracht ... und dann auch noch drehbar  Darauf habe ich gewartet. Dann werde ich die Supernatural mit 150mm (die bisher ja auch nur in USA zu bekommen ist) wohl auslassen. Hoffe nur, dass die neue LEV die gleiche Laenge hat, wie die 150mm Supernatural (435mm). Meine jetzige 950i ist fuer meinen Rahmen naemlich eher zu kurz.

Alternative waere nur noch die Syntace HSK-200 mit 200mm Verstellbereich. 2008 auf der Eurobike vorgestellt, aber leider immer noch nicht produktionsreif


----------



## berkel (5. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eh nur Spielerei, bei 100cm Schrittlänge bringen 15cm Versenkung grad soviel, dass man nicht mit der Hose am Sattel hängenbleibt. Also im cc-Einsatz ok, aber für Enduro ist das nix.


Ich habe zwar "nur" 94cm Schrittlänge, dafür hat meine Reverb auch nur 12,5cm Verstellweg. Ich war es vorher gewohnt meine normale Stütze bergab immer fast komplett (ca. 20cm) zu  versenken. Da habe ich mit der Reverb erst ein paar Touren gebraucht bis ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte, dass ich hier und da mal auf den Sattel stoße. Auf mäßig technischen Trails, wo ich sicher fahre, komme ich damit jetzt gut klar, nur wenn es richtig steil und technisch wird muss ich sie noch per Schnellspanner weiter absenken.

Was mich nervt ist die Fernbedienung der Reverb, über dem Lenker schlecht zu bedienen, unter dem Lenker passt es mit den Schalthebeln nicht.
Außerdem hätte ich lieber gar keine Fernbedienung, wegen zusätzlichem Hebel am Lenker, blöder Leitung und umständlichem Stützenwechsel. Ich habe auch kein Problem zum Verstellen an den Sattel zu greifen, die Fernbedienung wäre eigentlich nur sinnvoll wenn sich der Sattel auf Knopfdruck von selbst versenken würde, so muss man sich eh erst noch drauf setzen.

So wie ich gesehen habe gibt es die 150er KS auch mit Hebel an der Stütze, das fände ich für mich praktischer. Aber ich werde jetzt erstmal wieder eine normale Stütze montieren, ging ja vorher auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. August 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> [...] Reverb Stealth [...] 2012 nur OEM für Scott und Trek. Da hat aber jemand vom Marketing einen ganz dicken Coup gelandet.


Macht ja nix, so lange es die Möglichkeit gibt, diese OEM Teile irgendwie zu beziehen  An meinem aktuellen Touren-Bike wäre das aber eh (noch) aus mehreren Gründen nicht machbar, also mal abwarten...




Wolfplayer schrieb:


> aber dafür bleibt bei der 2012er Reverb der bruchanfällig Knopf


Hat noch kein spitzfindiger Bastler etwas besseres gefunden/entwickelt? 




schotti65 schrieb:


> Hm, also die Sattelklemme (die meinst Du doch?) steht doch sowieso nur 2-3mm über das Sitzrohr hinaus.


Da es dazu keine genauen Angaben gibt und man es auf den Fotos nicht 100%ig sieht, ist halt fraglich, ob fas wirklich bei allen Rohrdicken und Klemmen passt.




schotti65 schrieb:


> Und was nützten mir selbst 20cm, wenn ich den Sattel im frickeligen Trail nicht komplett versenken kann.


Also bei meinen beiden Bikes ist der Rahmen nicht so hoch, dass das nötig wäre


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> I... nur wenn es richtig steil und technisch wird muss ich sie noch per Schnellspanner weiter absenken.
> 
> ...
> So wie ich gesehen habe gibt es die 150er KS auch mit Hebel an der Stütze, das fände ich für mich praktischer. Aber ich werde jetzt erstmal wieder eine normale Stütze montieren, ging ja vorher auch.



a)genau, und das ist für mich dann auch Enduro

b)Meine mit Hebel an der Stütze hat damit ausser anzüglicher Bemerkungen seitens der Mitradler aber den Nachteil, dass man den Sattel nicht schnell genug wieder nach oben bekommt, wenn es direkt nach einem Steilstück wieder steil bergauf geht. Da fehlt einem auch irgendwie die dritte Hand.


----------



## keroson (5. August 2011)

infinitetrails.de schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich automatisch stellt wäre ob es wieder so lange braucht bis das Ganze halbwegs funktioniert? Neues System, neues Glück... Einsetzbar und ausgereift ab Mitte 2016?




Ich hab jetzt eine i950R, eine i950 eine Crankbrother (ka.welches Modell) und alle waren/sind defekt. An einer Rock Schrott hab ich schon de Leitung an der Stütze abgerissen und da das Ersatzteil dafür nicht Lieferbar war (damals 6 Monate Lieferzeit) hab ich auf Garantie eine neue bekommen...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (5. August 2011)

@keroson 

Dann haben wir ja in etwa die gleiche Leidensgeschichte  
Zumal ich mich frage wie KS etwas hinbekommt an dem Liteville sich ja anscheinend die Zähne ausgebissen hat...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. August 2011)

infinitetrails.de schrieb:


> Zumal ich mich frage wie KS etwas  hinbekommt an dem Liteville sich ja anscheinend die Zähne ausgebissen  hat...



die KS muss aber auch erst einmal *lieferbar sein* und dann auch noch halten was sie verspricht 
und wer weiß ob KS sich nicht bei Syntace (Liteville macht nur die Rahmen) bedient hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (5. August 2011)

Wir Guides haben die KS seit letzem Jahr am Bike und sind bisher über 200 Touren damit gefahren. Bei den Leihbikes  mussten wir zwei einschicken, die anderen funktionieren tadellos


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wer weiß ob KS sich nicht bei Syntace (Liteville macht nur die Rahmen) bedient hat



Klarer Fall. Alles was innovativ, außergewöhnlich oder sonst irgendwie gelungen ist auf dem Markt muß von Syntace kommen. Steht nicht Syntace drauf, hat sich irgendsoein dreister fernöstlicher Plagiator einfach "bedient". Dass - horribile dictu - andere Firmen gute Produkte schneller serienreif bekommen als Syntace: undenkbar! 

Verschwörungstheorie as it gets...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (5. August 2011)

Würde mich echt freuen wenn die Neue tatsächlich "serienreif" wäre und dann ist mir egal von wem sie kommt und wer sie entwickelt hat  Finde Teleskopstützen brilliant, aber es scheint latent schwierig zu sein die Dinger in großer Serie ohne Makel und massive Ausfälle zu produzieren...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch noch, ob man da nun schadensfrei am versenkten Sattel ziehen kann oder ob beim Einhängen des eingefahrenen Sattels (in einen Lift oder Montageständer) der Mechanismus wie bei der ks900 sofort und unreparierbar Luft zieht...



 
ab und zu kann ich meine KS ja auch am Sattel anhebend rausziehen. Aber das sie dabei unreparierbar (also sofort defekt?) Luft gezogen hätte ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. August 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Klarer Fall. Alles was innovativ, außergewöhnlich oder sonst irgendwie gelungen ist auf dem Markt muß von Syntace kommen. Steht nicht Syntace drauf, hat sich irgendsoein dreister fernöstlicher Plagiator einfach "bedient". Dass - horribile dictu - andere Firmen gute Produkte schneller serienreif bekommen als Syntace: undenkbar!



vielleicht gab/gib es ja so etwas wie ein Patent das Syntace an KS verkauft, abgetreten oder verschenkt hat 
ich hatte nichts von unrechtmäßig bedient geschrieben....
denn es soll auch Asiaten geben die gute Ideen haben 



Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie ....




nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> vielleicht gab/gib es ja so etwas wie ein Patent das Syntace an KS verkauft, abgetreten oder verschenkt hat



...vielleicht gibt es aber auch ein Patent, das wer anderes besitzt und die Syntacestütze deswegen nict gebaut wird

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...vielleicht gibt es aber auch ein Patent, das wer anderes besitzt und die Syntacestütze deswegen nict gebaut wird
> 
> G.



oder so


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. August 2011)

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur etwas über Gebühr rumgepöbelt


----------



## -Wally- (6. August 2011)

Also mit 150mm Verstellweg wäre das auch für mein Enduro die Ideallösung!
Ich fahre bei ca. 90cm Schrittlänge die KS i900 und das eigentlich schon solange wie es sie auf dem deutschen Markt gibt und die funzt auch heute noch so wie am ersten Tag, also wunderbar. Der Verstellweg von 125mm reicht mir fürs normale Trailheizen, nur wenns wirklich sausteil und verblockt wird, dann fühlt sich mein Gewissen wirklich besser, wenn ich die Stütze dann per Schnellspanner ganz absenke.

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die keine Lenkerbedienung dran haben, weil ich das ganze Kabelwirrwar nicht haben will, mir reicht der Hebel unterm Sattel vollkommen, würde ich damit Rennen fahren, dann würd ich das sicherlich anders sehen, aber so...alles ok.
Übrigens habe ich mein Bike mit der KS schon oft am Sattel angehoben und passiert ist bislang nichts und mein Enduro hat über 16 Kilo...
Also aus meiner Sicht baut KS sehr zuverlässige Sachen, daher wird die nächste mit 150mm Verstellweg ganz sicher auch angeschafft.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. August 2011)

Also ich komm mit meiner i950-R mit 100mm Verstellweg super klar. 
















Ok ok, ich hab ja auch nur ne Schrittlänge von 77cm...


----------



## biker-wug (8. August 2011)

Das wäre genau die richtige Stütze, 150mm sind schon mal net schlecht, Zuganschlag unten ein Traum. 

Bei der Reverb momentan nervt das mit der Leitung wirklich und zusätzlich absenken tu ich auch noch des öfteren!!


----------



## nrgmac (10. August 2011)

Und wie soll das mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel bei der neuen Stütze funktionieren? Da ist weder eine Aufnahme für den Hebel noch ein Zugang zur Hydraulikeinheit..... 
Wenn das Ding bezahlbar ist (Preis ähnlich der 950) und die Kinderkrankheiten verschwunden sind, dann kann man schon mal ein paar Euro investieren. Bis dahin bleibe ich ohne T-Stütze.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. September 2011)

also wenn so eine Stütze wirklich auf den MArkt kommt, zu einem vernünftigen Preis, dann wäre das schon Top....

aber es wurden in der Bikebranche sooooooo viele Sachen angepriesen, die dann nie auf den Markt kamen.

Also mal abwarten"!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2011)

KS ist nicht LV  
Die kommt garantiert...und wahrscheinlich fürs nächste Jahr halt in Amiland und 2013 dann bei uns.

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. September 2011)

auf der Eurobike hieÃ es ab FrÃ¼hjahr/Sommer 2012, auch bei uns !
Allerdings werden derzeit  Preise von 400-450â¬ genannt ! autsch....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auf der Eurobike hieß es ab Frühjahr/Sommer 2012, auch bei uns !
> Allerdings werden derzeit  Preise von 400-450 genannt ! autsch....



Die normale 150mm sollte es schon lange bei uns geben...Fahrradbranche

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (29. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuoNYVR504I&feature=player_embedded#!

 wie viele verschiedene Stützen hat KS eigentlich?


----------



## hardtailjocke (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab sie heute in 31,6 / 435mm für 330 Euronen  über meinen Händler bestellt. Soll im Feb '12 geliefert werden. Let's wait and see.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Dezember 2011)

Klingt toll! 
Welches Gewicht soll die LEV in der Größe haben?


----------



## mauntnmad (19. Dezember 2011)

@hardtailjocke: baust du die ans lv301? Welche Hülse nimmst du dazu ?


----------



## hardtailjocke (22. Dezember 2011)

wiegt ca 480 g und kommt ans mk9 mit ner airwingsreduzierhülse


----------



## AllmountainSeb (2. Januar 2012)

Gibt's was Neues? Hat sie schon ein Versender im Shop? Hab nur einen Schweizer gefunden:
http://shop.transalpes.com/product_....html/XTCsid/12795254c867e6ead044d10d4c84fb81


----------



## M8184 (2. Januar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Gibt's was Neues? Hat sie schon ein Versender im Shop? Hab nur einen Schweizer gefunden:
> http://shop.transalpes.com/product_....html/XTCsid/12795254c867e6ead044d10d4c84fb81


 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4894/lang/x/kw/Kind_Shock_LEV/


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Lieferzeit 30 Tage heißt aber auf übersetzt "unbestimmte Zeit"
Und da sie bei UniversalCycles noch nicht lieferbar ist, ißt es wohl wirklich unbestimmte Zeit. Da die immer zirka mindestens ein halbes Jahr früher dran sind
Siehe auch die 150mm SuperNaturel die es dort schon sehr sehr lange zu kaufen gibt....

G.


----------



## bliz2z (2. Januar 2012)

"Verfügbarkeit ab voraussichtlich Februar/März 2012"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Ab wann ist denn bei euch die 2012er RS verfügbar....wenn die Daten passen wäre sie ja ein wahrer Sprung nach vorne in der Verstellsattelstützenäre
Und warum ist die 150mm KS Supernaturel noch net lieferbar da sie schon lange verfügbar ist?....bräuchte eine als Ersatz

G.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Januar 2012)

Weiss einer wie man da den Zug tauscht, um ihn z.b. zu verlegen oder zu kürzen??

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob man das problemlos machen kann oder nicht.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (4. Februar 2012)

BMO hat die Stütze nun auch im Shop, mit einer Lieferzeit von 2-10 Tagen.


----------



## guyrider (7. Februar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> BMO hat die Stütze nun auch im Shop, mit einer Lieferzeit von 2-10 Tagen.



weiter oben steht leider:

lieferbar ab donnerstag 15. märz


----------



## AllmountainSeb (7. Februar 2012)

Welche Stütze sollte man bei einem 34,9mm Sattelrohr nehmen? 30,9+Airwings-Hülse oder 31,6+Aiwings-Hülse? Ich würde zur 31,6 tendieren.


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2012)

Einfach noch ein paar Jahre auf die HSK-200 warten.... An einem LV geht doch nix außer Syntace, oder? 

Ok, Spaß beseite....
Gocycle will in 6-7 Tagen liefern können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2012)

Dort ist in den Beschreibungen zu lesen, dass es die 30,9er/31,6er in 335 und 385mm Länge mit 125mm Verstellhöhe gibt, nur die 30,9/31,6er in 435mm Länge hat 150mm Verstellweg und die 27,2er gibt es nur in 400mm bei nur 100 Verstellhöhe...!  Das wäre ja völlig für den Arsch... doch wieder nichts vernünftiges in 27,2


----------



## AllmountainSeb (11. Februar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Welche Stütze sollte man bei einem 34,9mm Sattelrohr nehmen? 30,9+Airwings-Hülse oder 31,6+Aiwings-Hülse? Ich würde zur 31,6 tendieren.



Kann mir das jemand beantworten?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand beantworten?



Naja, von der logischen Seite aus betrachtet, natürlich die 30.9. Man weiß ja nie was und wann man sich wirklich als nächsten Rahmen zulegt.
Aber da die Stütze wohl den Rahmen den man fährt nicht überleben wird, scheidet die Logik schon fast wieder aus  

G.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die 31.6 x 385er mit 125mm Verstellweg bestellt, sie kommt in mein Intense Carbine. Gewicht angegeben 455 Gramm, mal schaun was sie real wiegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

Ja da bin ich auch gespannt drauf, tu mal berichten. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber nur das Gewicht ohne Remoteleitung Ist ja jetzt Trend von den Herstellern

G.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe die 31.6 x 385er mit 125mm Verstellweg bestellt, sie kommt in mein Intense Carbine. Gewicht angegeben 455 Gramm, mal schaun was sie real wiegt.



Für diese Variante hätte ich auch Interesse. Gib bitte Bescheid, wie hoch sie nach oben aus dem Rahmen schaut, wenn man sie maximal in das Sitzrohr einschiebt. Ich möchte wissen, ob meine Beine lang genug sind.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es aber nur das Gewicht ohne Remoteleitung Ist ja jetzt Trend von den Herstellern
> 
> G.



Selbst dann wäre sie immer noch 100 Gramm leichter als die Reverb


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Selbst dann wäre sie immer noch 100 Gramm leichter als die Reverb



Stimmt, selbst dann wäre sie noch recht leicht...besonders wenn man noch auf Nokon wechseln würde.

G.


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe die 31.6 x 385er mit 125mm Verstellweg bestellt, sie kommt in mein Intense Carbine. Gewicht angegeben 455 Gramm, mal schaun was sie real wiegt.





			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da bin ich auch gespannt drauf, tu mal berichten. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber nur das Gewicht ohne Remoteleitung Ist ja jetzt Trend von den Herstellern
> 
> G.




Also die Reverb bring in 30,9 380 auch 454g ohne Hebel/Leitung auf die Waage..



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Selbst dann wäre sie immer noch 100 Gramm leichter als die Reverb




Ich glaube das Gewicht erst, wenn ich es sehe 

 Kuka


----------



## nrgmac (4. März 2012)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

Die Lev wird wohl erst im April lieferbar sein. Mir ist das leider zu spät, ich hol mir eine 2012er Reverb. Ich warte dann erstmal ab wie sich die Lev bewährt und tausche dann evt. später noch.


----------



## M8184 (4. März 2012)

Aktuelle Aussage vom Händler:

*"Hallo Matthias,

die 125 mm Ausführung kommt jetzt - lt. unseres Lieferanten - recht zeitnah.

Bei der 150er Ausführung können wir es noch nicht genau sagen (wir gehen von mindestens 30 Tagen aus)"*


Ich hab meine Bestellung jetzt auf die Kronolog geändert, sieht besser aus und ist bereits Lieferbar. Mal sehen ob die ein Wert hat


----------



## proceed (6. März 2012)

Laut Nachfrage bei GoCycle stimmt dort die Lieferzeitangabe für die 31,6 in 385mm mit 6-7 Tagen. Bestellt habe ich vor mittlerweile 7 Tagen und heute mal nachgefragt, wie es aussieht, aber bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2012)

Ich habe Anfang Dezember bestellt. Und die Angabe 6-7 Tage steht bei GoCycle schon seit ca. Mitte Januar.


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. März 2012)

Die 150mm Version soll erst im August verfügbar sein (Händleraussage - hatte er sich selber privat bestellen).

 Kuka


----------



## Wobbi (6. März 2012)

bin gespannt, ob die angegebenen gewichte stimmen!


----------



## nrgmac (6. März 2012)

Wenn die genauso exakt sind wie die Lieferzeitangaben der Onlinehändler....


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2012)

August, dann noch ein zwei Wochen drauf und wir sind bei der Eurobike. Wie erwartet ehrlich gesagt. Aber das paßt, dann sieht man was die Konkurrenz vorstellt und kann notfalls noch warten.


----------



## docnostril (14. März 2012)

Sagt mal, gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos über das Funktionsprinzip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (14. März 2012)

Der Schweizer Importeur Trailsupply hat einige Infos zu Funktion und Lieferzeiten: http://www.trailsupply.ch/unsere-marken/kind-shock/ks-lev.html


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2012)

Ich kopiers mal hier rein:

KS LEV, 30.9mm/31.6mm Durchmesser, 125mm Hub: voraussichtlich 25. April 2012
KS LEV, 30.9mm/31.6mm Durchmesser, 100mm Hub: voraussichtlich Mitte Juli 2012
KS LEV, 30.9mm/31.6mm Durchmesser, 150mm Hub: voraussichtlich Mitte Juli 2012
KS LEV, 27.2mm Durchmesser: voraussichtlich August 2012


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. März 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Liefertermine auch für Deutschland gelten.
Die Stütze ist jedenfalls sehr interessant. 
Bis Mai kann ich jedenfalls noch locker warten.


----------



## Ripgid (15. März 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob die Liefertermine auch für Deutschland gelten.
> Die Stütze ist jedenfalls sehr interessant.
> Bis Mai kann ich jedenfalls noch locker warten.



Auf meine Nachfrage bei Bike-components habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:

die LEV Sattelstützen sind für Mitte August angekündigt.
Sollte früher was kommen, werden wir es entsprechend auf unserer Seite ankündigen!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. März 2012)

dacht ich's mir doch..


----------



## Rad-ab (16. März 2012)

Nen befreundeter Händler hatte für mich auch mal bei Wiener Bikeparts (sind die nicht auch der offizielle Importeur für KS?) angefragt, für die
KS LEV, 30.9mm/31.6mm Durchmesser, 150mm Hub
und August als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass es eventuell doch eher kommt, glauben tu ich es aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2012)

Denke mal, solange das Teil nicht auf der offiziellen Webseite auftaucht, wird sie auch in keinem Shop zu bekommen sein....
Zudem warte ich lieber bis August, wenn das Ding danach einwandfrei funktioniert. 300+ Euronen sind nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## Montanez (16. März 2012)

bin auch verdammt heiß drauf weil es genau auf meine anforderungen passt. bei Bike components stehts für 250 drin. find ich angemessen im vergleich zu reverb und konsorten


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Hoffen wir mal das das angegebene Gewicht stimmt. Meine 2012er Reverb in 380 x 31,6 wiegt auch nur 518 Gramm komplett inkl. Remote.


----------



## Rad-ab (16. März 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> bin auch verdammt heiß drauf weil es genau auf meine anforderungen passt. bei Bike components stehts für 250 drin. find ich angemessen im vergleich zu reverb und konsorten


Die 150er Version mittlerweile allerdings für 269....hatte erst überlegt sie für 250 vorzubestellen...hät ich ma machen sollen....
bin auch ganz heiß auf das Teil


----------



## turbocat (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Habe die LEV bei Bike Components bestellt und folgende Auftragsbestätigung bekommen:

31672-142-5987
Kind ShockLEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012black-silver/30,9 mm / 385 mm - 125 mm / SB 0 mm

*Preis: 209,24 EUR* --> Habe aus der Schweiz bestellt, evtl. ist deutsche  Mwst abgezogen worden

*Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 23.04.2012*

Warten und Daumen drücken


----------



## Rad-ab (23. März 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe die LEV bei Bike Components bestellt und folgende Auftragsbestätigung bekommen:
> 
> ...



Laut KS USA sollte die 125er Version als erste kommen .... in sofern ist der Termin zumindest glaubwürdig.... 
Kurz danach sollten dann die anderen Versionen folgen, ich hoffe nur das kurz wirklich kurz ist .... aber wir wissen ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das das angegebene Gewicht stimmt. Meine 2012er Reverb in 380 x 31,6 wiegt auch nur 518 Gramm komplett inkl. Remote.



Genau die habe ich mir jetzt gekauft. Ich will fahren und nicht warten. Das Gewicht scheint top zu sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Genau die habe ich mir jetzt gekauft. Ich will fahren und nicht warten. Das Gewicht scheint top zu sein.



516 Gramm mit Aluschraube am Remote ;-)

Bin mit meiner Reverb bisher sehr zufrieden. Das war ich aber auch mit der 2011er Reverb, die ich etwas voreilig verkauft habe.


----------



## turbocat (30. März 2012)

Heute wurde überraschenderweise meine KS LEV geliefert, welche ich bei bike components bestellt hatte. Anscheinend ist sie zumindest in 30.9 / 125 mm nun lieferbar. Angekündigter Liefertermin war 18.04.2012. Aber früher nimmt man immer gerne 

Für die Grammfuchser noch die Gewichtsangaben:
LEV Stütze ohne Remote: 484g
LEV Stütze mit ungekürztem Remote Zug und Remote Schelle/Hebel (also komplett): 572g
Davon kommen beim Kürzen des Zuges noch ein paar Gramm weg.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Oh cool. Fotos und Gewicht bitte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Für die Grammfuchser noch die Gewichtsangaben:
> LEV Stütze ohne Remote: 484g
> LEV Stütze mit ungekürztem Remote Zug und Remote Schelle/Hebel (also komplett): 572g
> Davon kommen beim Kürzen des Zuges noch ein paar Gramm weg.



Ohh...als wenn es nicht alle schon vorher vermutet haben. Sind die Gewichtsangaben von KS dann doch wieder eine knallharte Marketinglüge gewesen
Doch wieder nur normales Standartgewicht. Wäre auch nur zu schön gewesen
Berichte mal wie sie sich schlägt

G.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Autsch, welche Länge ist es? Ne 385er?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 516 Gramm mit Aluschraube am Remote ;-)
> 
> Bin mit meiner Reverb bisher sehr zufrieden. Das war ich aber auch mit der 2011er Reverb, die ich etwas voreilig verkauft habe.



Wie war nochmal das Gewicht der LEV??? Ne da habe ich mit der Reverb wohl nix falsches bestellt.

Meine Gravity Dropper wiegt 600g inklusive Remote Schrauben und Reduzierhülse. Wo bleibt denn da der Fortschritt der LEV?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal das Gewicht der LEV??? Ne da habe ich mit der Reverb wohl nix falsches bestellt.



Offensichtlich hast Du das nicht. Ich werde wohl auch bei der Reverb bleiben.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## turbocat (30. März 2012)

Ja, Länge ist 385.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Und Du bist Dir ganz sicher, das Du Dich nicht verwogen hast?


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. März 2012)

450-475g steht im Artikel. Da finde ich 484g jetzt nicht so dramatisch viel drüber...?! Das ist doch normal.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 450-475g steht im Artikel. Da finde ich 484g jetzt nicht so dramatisch viel drüber...?! Das ist doch normal.



Da stimm ich Dir prinzipiell zu. Aber sollte bei einer Stütze, die ohne Remote nicht benutzbar ist, der Remote-Hebel und der Zug mit in der Gewichtsangabe drin sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 450-475g steht im Artikel. Da finde ich 484g jetzt nicht so dramatisch viel drüber...?! Das ist doch normal.



100g mehr für eine funktionierende KS als angegeben sind schon mal über 20% Abweichung, find ich schon für viel

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da stimm ich Dir prinzipiell zu. Aber sollte bei einer Stütze, die ohne Remote nicht benutzbar ist, der Remote-Hebel und der Zug mit in der Gewichtsangabe drin sein?



So isses 

Bei der Prolog sagen sie wenigstens gleich dazu, zumindest halbherzig, das es das Gewicht für eine nicht funktionierende Stütze ist

G.


----------



## Wobbi (30. März 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 450-475g steht im Artikel. Da finde ich 484g jetzt nicht so dramatisch viel drüber...?! Das ist doch normal.



steht im artikel, dass das angegebene gewicht ohne remote ist? 
bin da ganz bei tigersclaw und lb jörg!

schlichtweg wiedermal eine der vielen marketinglügen der bikebranche!
aber wenn sie dauerhaft funktioniert und man sich die stütze nicht wegen einem zu erwartenden gewichtsvorteil gegenüber einer bereits verbauten absenkbaren stütze gekauft hat, ist das gewicht eh nebensächlich.


----------



## turbocat (30. März 2012)

Noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## chorge (30. März 2012)

Was mir NICHT gefällt:
Warum ist das "Standrohr" nicht schwarz?!
Warum muss man die Stütze so tief versenken?!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Gut aussehen tut sie. Der Remote-Hebel ist auch viel ergonomischer als der von der Reverb. Aber das Gewicht geht garnicht.


----------



## Board-Raider (30. März 2012)

ihr und euer Gewicht. 

Ist ja nicht mal rotatorische Masse, von daher ist das Gewicht sowas von schei* egal.
Das beste an dem Ding ist doch, dass der Seilzug unten angeschlagen wird und um 360° drehbar ist.


@ turbocat kannst du mal bitte die Schaftlänge Messen.
Lässt sich die Stütze komplett im Sitzrohr bis Anschlag versenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (30. März 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> ihr und euer Gewicht.
> 
> Ist ja nicht mal rotatorische Masse, von daher ist das Gewicht sowas von schei* egal.



blabla..kauf du mal ein auto und finde heraus, dass das ding 20% weniger leistung als angegeben hat. stell dann den händler zur rede und der antwortet dir "ihr alle immer mit der leistung! das wichtigste ist doch, dass es fährt!"


----------



## ralphi911 (30. März 2012)

484g ohne Remote ist sogar Enttäuschend. Im Pressetext stand:

"Kind Shock hat das Gesamtgewicht reduziert. Die neue Kind Shock «LEV» wird je nach Ausführung ein Gesamtgewicht von 450 bis 475 Gramm aufweisen. Ein super wert, der viele Konkurrenzmodelle um gut 20 Prozent unterbietet." 

Link: http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/kind-shock-zeigt-neue-variostuetzen-generation.html

Link: http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/lev-neue-teleskop-stuetze-von-kind-shock/a5892.html

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass dies mit Remonte ist. Jetzt im Nachhinein muss man sagen, dass das sehr optimistisch war, dies zu glauben.


----------



## Rad-ab (30. März 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> ihr und euer Gewicht.
> 
> Ist ja nicht mal rotatorische Masse, von daher ist das Gewicht sowas von schei* egal.
> Das beste an dem Ding ist doch, dass der Seilzug unten angeschlagen wird und um 360° drehbar ist.





Wobbi schrieb:


> blabla..kauf du mal ein auto und finde heraus, dass das ding 20% weniger leistung als angegeben hat. stell dann den händler zur rede und der antwortet dir "ihr alle immer mit der leistung! das wichtigste ist doch, dass es fährt!"


Kauf Du mal nen Auto und beschwer Dich das es 20% mehr Sprit verbraucht als der Hersteller angibt..... 

BtT: Bin dann auch mal auf die ersten Erfahrungen gespannt...hoffentlich kommt dann bald die 150er Version


----------



## Wobbi (30. März 2012)

richtig! macht´s aber trotzdem kein bisschen besser! betrug bleibt betrug!


----------



## firevsh2o (1. April 2012)

Ich hab mir mittelfristig die Supernatural 150mm gekauft, weil ich mir schon dachte, dass das nix wird mit dem Liefertermin im April. 

Auf die 150 mm werde ich jedenfalls nie mehr verzichten, die passen genau bei meinen 190cm Körpergröße!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Auf die 150 mm werde ich jedenfalls nie mehr verzichten, die passen genau bei meinen 190cm Körpergröße!



Dann kauf die aber gleich 2, damit du immer eine funktionierende hast 

Ich könnte mehr wie 150 vertragen, aber die 150 sind schon voll oke auf Tour

G.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann kauf die aber gleich 2, damit du immer eine funktionierende hast
> 
> Ich könnte mehr wie 150 vertragen, aber die 150 sind schon voll oke auf Tour
> 
> G.



Nicht die schlechteste Idee. Ich hatte 4x i950, und drei davon haben die erste Tour nicht überlebt. Aber mit der Lev hätte ich KS gerne noch eine Chance gegeben ... wenn das Gewicht annähernd gestimmt hätte.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Ja, das hab ich auch so gedacht. Wobei ich mir nach den wahren Gewichtsangaben nimmer sicher bin das viele Geld auszugeben

G.


----------



## trd__1 (2. April 2012)

Das Gewicht ist ja unterste....
Hab mich schon gfreut mein 150mm Allmountain weiter abspecken zu können, aber so bleib ich natürlich bei der Reverb!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

trd__1 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ja unterste....
> Hab mich schon gfreut mein 150mm Allmountain weiter abspecken zu können, aber so bleib ich natürlich bei der Reverb!



Da hatten wir die gleiche Vorfreude

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2012)

Und nun rate mal, wer noch ;-)

Aber die Reverb passt doch prima, oder was meint ihr ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2012)

Na auf jeden Fall! Ist das eine Stealth oder sehe ich irgendwas nicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2012)

Nee keine Stealth, nur eine einfache 2012er.
Der Zug läuft links von der Stütze und ist deshalb nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nee keine Stealth, nur eine einfache 2012er ;-)



Na die habe ich auch...
Bei dir sieht man aber von der Seite kein Kabel, deshalb dachte ich...
Schickes Bike übrigens. Wenn ich mal leichter bauen will, ist das Carbine auch eine Option!


----------



## ralphi911 (2. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und nun rate mal, wer noch ;-)
> 
> Aber die Reverb passt doch prima, oder was meint ihr ;-)



schön, aber was hat das jetzt mit der LEV zu tun?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na die habe ich auch...
> Bei dir sieht man aber von der Seite kein Kabel, deshalb dachte ich...
> Schickes Bike übrigens. Wenn ich mal leichter bauen will, ist das Carbine auch eine Option!



Du wirst es im Mai live sehen und auch mal streicheln dürfen 



ralphi911 schrieb:


> schön, aber was hat das jetzt mit der LEV zu tun?



Nichts. Aber ich hatte eine Lev bestellt, in der Hoffnung das sie so leicht ist wie der Hersteller es angibt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. April 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> schön, aber was hat das jetzt mit der LEV zu tun?



Alle enttäuschten Grammfuchser haben mit der Reverb eine leichtere Alternative zur superleichten LEV


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Nicht alle...weil 125mm sind popel Bleib ich erstmal bei meiner 150mm HebelKS und der bestenallerbesten(außergewicht)Rase

G.


----------



## Hans (2. April 2012)

vielleicht ist ja die CB Kronolog die LEV alternative 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (2. April 2012)

Funktioniert die LEV bei dem EINZIGEN User, der sie bislang hat eigentlich zufriedenstellend?
Man liest schon ein paar Tage nix mehr...


----------



## Hans (2. April 2012)

hier ist die Kronolog sogar lieferbar - mit videos

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a70898/kronolog-vario-sattelstuetze-309rc-schwarz.html


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. April 2012)

Was heist hier lieferbar. Ich sehe nur ein rotes *ausverkauft*


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2012)

Guggt euch ma das Setup-Video von der Kronolog an. Beim Drücken des Remote-Hebels bewegt sich der Zug an der Stütze nach oben, was eine feste Verlegung des Zuges unmöglich macht. Ich würde sagen, astreine Fehlkonstruktion. Und seit wann funktionieren mechanisch bewegliche Teile der Crack Brothers zuverlässig? ;-)


----------



## Hans (2. April 2012)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Was heist hier lieferbar. Ich sehe nur ein rotes *ausverkauft*





hat mich das grün der Ampel geblendet


----------



## turbocat (2. April 2012)

sorry, hab sie noch nicht mal eingebaut, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Evtl. komme ich morgen dazu, dann kann ich wieder berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2012)

Gocycle hat 30.9 und 31.6 in 385er Länge lieferbar:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4974/lang/x/kw/Laenge_385_mm/

Das reale Gewicht ist angegeben und stimmt leider mit der Angabe hier überein.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

Ja auf GoCycle ist den den Bezug meist Verlaß
Dann werden/müssen die 150er wohl über 600g haben

G.


----------



## turbocat (3. April 2012)

Die Kronolog hat bei mir nicht ins Bike gepasst. Die 125mm Version braucht 22.1cm Einbauhöhe (Ende Sitzrohr - Mitte Sattelgestell), damit man den vollen Verstellbereich nutzen kann. Das sollte man beachten.

Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9324112&postcount=149


----------



## turbocat (3. April 2012)

Habe die LEV nun montiert.

Die Montage ist einfach und schnell gemacht gewesen. Die Absenkfunktion funktioniert auch sehr gut, soweit wäre alles ok, wenn nicht ...

... die Sattelklemmung Spiel aufweisen würde, und zwar ist die halbzylindrische Aufnahme an der Stütze minim zu gross, so dass der untere Teil der Sattelklemmung Spiel aufweist.

Ich habe versucht, die Klemmschrauben auf die vorgeschriebenen 10Nm anzuziehen, dies ist jedoch nicht möglich, da sich bereits bei deutlich geringeren Drehmomenten  der obere Teil der Sattelklemmung zu verbiegen beginnt. N.B.: Ich habe die Klemmschrauben gefettet.

Also, trotz straff angezogenen Klemmschrauben weist die Sattelaufnahme Spiel auf.

Das ist für mich definitiv ein no go, und ich werde versuchen, die Stütze zurückzugeben. Und da die Kronolog von der Einbauhöhe her nicht passt, werde ich mir auch die 2012er Rock Shox Reverb kaufen. Tja, schade, denn abgesehen von der Sattelklemmung sieht alles sehr gut aus.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:
















Weitere Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## Rad-ab (4. April 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> ... die Sattelklemmung Spiel aufweisen würde, und zwar ist die halbzylindrische Aufnahme an der Stütze minim zu gross, so dass der untere Teil der Sattelklemmung Spiel aufweist.



Das ist ja blöd. Nur zum Verständnis: Das Sattel-Gestänge hat Spiel in der Aufnahme der Stütze?

Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber seit der murksigen Aufnahme der Joblin und auch bei den alten Kind Shocks
verwende ich "Carbon-Montagepaste" am Sattelgestänge/der Aufnahme der Stütze.
Die Paste erhöht den Reibwert deutlich, so dass nicht mehr so hohe Anzugsdrehmomente nötig sind.
Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Sattel hält und Aufnahme verbiegt sich nicht


----------



## turbocat (4. April 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Montagepaste. Das Spiel ist nicht in der Klemmung des Sattelgestells, sondern in der Aufnahme des unteren Teils der Klemmung, also dort, wo die Klemmung auf dem Sattelstützenkopf aufliegt. Man spürt das Spiel bereits, wenn man das untere Teil der Klemmung auf den Sattelstützenkopf auflegt. Mir scheint es entweder ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein, oder aber ein Nichteinhalten der Fertigungstoleranzen. Jedenfalls würde sich so der Sattel bei jedem Tritt ein wenig bewegen, und das wäre sicher schlecht für die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Montanez (4. April 2012)

Sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich...bin mal gespannt obs ein Einzelfall ist oder ein generelles Problem.
Lösen könnte man es mit der klassischen Ducktape Technik...Klebestreifen drauf, Spiel eliminieren. Funktioniert eigentlich immer. Aber sowas sollte ab Werk einfach nicht sein.


----------



## fantic26 (4. April 2012)

Kann die 30,9 oder 31,6 fÃ¼r 249â¬ anbieten wenn jemand intersse hat ! jeweils die 125mm version Mit Rechnung und Garantie !


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2012)

Bist Du Händler? Wenn ja dann pfui. Werbung in eigener Sache ist verboten.


----------



## CrossX (4. April 2012)

Der Remotehebel der Chronolog sieht ja mal richtig billig aus. Ähnlich dem Hebel der früher von KS verwendet wurde. Die haben das Teil ganz schnell wieder eingestampft und nen vernünftigen Hebel designed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2012)

Der Hebel der KS ist mit Abstand der beste Hebel. Der von der Reverb ist reichlich unergonomisch finde ich.


----------



## Rad-ab (4. April 2012)

CrossX meinte sicher den ganz alten KS Hebel (der war murks), der darauf folgende ist wirklich ok und hat ja nur ein paar Farbupdates erhalten....


----------



## CrossX (4. April 2012)

Ja, genau den meinte ich. Der alte Hebel war sowohl von der Ergonomie als auch der Verarbeitung Murks. Die Klemmung am Lenker war bei der kleinsten Belastung kaputt. Hab glaub ich zweimal Ersatz bekommen, bevor der neue Hebel eingeführt wurde


----------



## turbocat (4. April 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> ... Lösen könnte man es mit der klassischen Ducktape Technik...Klebestreifen drauf, Spiel eliminieren. ...



Merci für den Tipp, werde ich heute abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## turbocat (4. April 2012)

Also, nachdem ich heute abend noch mal an das Problem mit dem seitlichen Spiel meiner LEV rangegangen bin, habe ich folgende neue Erkenntnisse:

Die Toleranz der unteren Sattelklemmschalenaufnahme ist wirklich etwas gross...

 ... aber nicht die Ursache des seitlichen Spiels. Ich habe nun ohne Sattel / Sattelklemmung probiert, und das Spiel ist immer noch da. Das Spiel muss in der Führung der Stütze liegen. Diese ist wohl nicht 100% spielfrei gegenüber Torsionsbewegungen (es ist etwas schwer zu beschreiben, welche Art Spiel hier gemeint ist. Vielleicht so: Wenn man den Sattel vorne und hinten greift, und dann die Sattelnase nach rechts und links bewegt, dann bewegt sich die Sattelnase ca. einen Millimeter, und man fühlt das Spiel).

Nach Durchsehen der vielen Posts über andere Stützen glaube ich aber, dass das Spiel, welches meine Stütze aufweist, so minim ist, dass es wohl als normal angeschaut werden muss. Ich vermute auch, dass Torsionsbewegungen im Fahrbetrieb praktisch nicht vorkommen und damit das Spiel nicht stören wird.

Ich warte nun noch die Antwort von bike-components ab, aber werde die Stütze wohl doch behalten.

Hat schon jemand anderes eine LEV und könnte evtl. berichten, ob auch Spiel vorhanden ist?


----------



## chorge (4. April 2012)

Also meine RS Reverbs wackeln wie ein Kuhschwanz... Macht Null aus! Kannst beruhigt sein...


----------



## turbocat (5. April 2012)




----------



## Rad-ab (5. April 2012)

1 mm Spiel an der Sattelspitze ist wirklich als wenig zu erachten.
Etwas Spiel weisen alle mir bekannten versenkbaren Stützen auf.
Ganz ohne Spiel wird so eine versenkbare Stütze vermutlich auch nicht zu konstruieren sein.

Ich denke dabei nur an die selige Joplin...die hatte soviel Spiel, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war, 
dennoch hat es beim fahren nicht gestört/man hat es schlicht beim trampeln gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2012)

Das Spiel in Fahrradlängs- und Querrichtung an meiner 2010er Reverb fand ich schon etwas störend, waren ausgezogen so ca. 2mm am Sattel. Das leichte Spiel in Drehrichtung merke ich gar nicht. Hat meine 2012er jetzt auch schon und die eines Kumpels auch. Aber wie soll man es konstruieren? Ist es zu genau, klemmt es vielleicht bei Kälte etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2012)

> Etwas Spiel weisen alle mir bekannten versenkbaren Stützen auf.
> Ganz ohne Spiel wird so eine versenkbare Stütze vermutlich auch nicht zu konstruieren sein.



Meine Hebelsupernaturel ist spielfrei

G.


----------



## turbocat (5. April 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback, das hat mich sehr beruhigt. 

Mir ist es wohl so ergangen, wie einem langjährigen Hardtailfahrer, der das erste Mal auf einem Fully sitzt, und das Gefühl hat, etwas sei kaputt, weil so viel Bewegung im Bike ist...


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine Hebelsupernaturel ist spielfrei
> 
> G.



Wie lange bzw. wie viel gefahren?


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2012)

Im Vergleich zu der CB vom Kollegen muss man meine I900 auch als spielfrei bezeichnen. Das sind wirklich wenige zehntel Millimeter. Dagegen eiert die CB wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Hab mich voll erschrocken als ich die das erste Mal benutzt habe. 
Und meine Stütze ist schon 2 Jahre alt


----------



## nrgmac (5. April 2012)

Spielfrei darf man bei dem Preis auch erwarten. 
Der Aufbau ähnelt sehr stark einer Federgabel und die sind im Regelfall auch spielfrei, oder???


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wie lange bzw. wie viel gefahren?



Dier erste 125er, 1 Jahr ohne Spiel, aber dann Hydraulikdefekt. 
Die jetzige 150er fahr ich seit...hmmh...5-6Monaten zirka...davon 2 Monate bis zum Hydraulikausfall. Danach auf ein mechanisches System umgebaut. Bei dem System bin ich auf diese Spielfreiheit absolut angewiesen, sonst würde sie nicht einrasten.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (5. April 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Spielfrei darf man bei dem Preis auch erwarten.
> Der Aufbau ähnelt sehr stark einer Federgabel und die sind im Regelfall auch spielfrei, oder???


Federgabeln haben ja auch zwei Tauch/Standrohre, da kann sich nichts verdrehen.
Könnte man höchstens mit einer Lefty vergleichen...
Und komplett Spielfrei geht mit Sicherheit nicht, weil dann bewegt sich nischt mehr.
Eher so wenig Spiel, dass man ihn nicht mehr spürt....
aber dies ist eine Frage des Aufwandes/Preises und vermutlich auch Gewichtes.....
Solange das Spiel beim Fahren nicht stört (= beim pedalieren nicht merkt) 
und es im Betrieb nicht zu nimmt (=Verschleiß; siehe alte Joplin als Negativ Beispiel) ist es mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dier erste 125er... Hydraulikdefekt.
> Die jetzige 150er...Hydraulikausfall...



Na dann lieber etwas Spiel...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Danach auf ein mechanisches System umgebaut...



Black Mamba?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Black Mamba?



Hab zwar auch eine Black Mamba....die mit viel Spiel perfekt funktioniert...seit einer halben Ewigkeit
Ne, meinte ich hab die KS auf mechanisch umgemodelt.




> Und komplett Spielfrei geht mit Sicherheit nicht, weil dann bewegt sich nischt mehr.



Sie ist halt so spielfrei wie ein auf der Erde erzeugtes Vakuum ein Vakuum ist.
Wenn sich merklich garnichts bewegt, dann kann man hier im Forum wohl mal spielfrei schreiben

G.


----------



## Mudstud (5. April 2012)

Tönt a bisserl wie "Celica Supra", ist aber der logische, nächste Schritt:

KindShock LEV Integra - mit innenverlegter Leitung, geknippst in Taipeh.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. April 2012)

Mudstud schrieb:


> Tönt a bisserl wie "Celica Supra", ist aber der logische, nächste Schritt:
> 
> KindShock LEV Integra - mit innenverlegter Leitung, geknippst in Taipeh.


Ich glaube, das ist einfach nur die Kopie der Reverb Stealth von KS.

Ich meine im Rahmen der letztjährigen Eurobike auch schon etwas angekündigtes in dieser Richtung von KS gelesen zu haben....

Die Technik ist ja denkbar simpel, man nehme eine herkömmliche 
Remotestütze und drehe die Innereien um 180°, dazu noch nen Rahmen 
der die Innenverlegung des Zuges unterstützt fertig ist die Laube 
(Ist natürlich jetzt unzulässig vereinfacht)
Wenn man nen passenden Rahmen hat bestimmt super.

Tante Edith sagt, ich wusste doch, dass ich das schon gesehen hatte:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/09/22/kindshock-unveils-new-lev-integra-dropper-post-along-with-lev/


----------



## Mudstud (5. April 2012)

Ein kleiner Unterschied: Weil bei der LEV (anders als bei der Reverb) der Zug ohnehin schon zum unteren Teil der Teleskopstütze geführt wird, fallen die kontruktiven Anpassungen im Vergleich zur RS Reverb Stealth nochmals geringer aus. Da müssen keine Innereien um 180 Grad gekehrt werden.

Zudem bietet sich diese Konstruktion für all jene Rahmen an, bei denen die Stütze nur in einem Sitzrohrstummel steckt. Davon hab ich zwei hängen (C'dale Jekyll (alt) und RM Switch Tart'n).


----------



## jonalisa (5. April 2012)

Das Gewicht find ich aber trotzdem heavy.

Zitiere aus einem Werbeartikel in der neuen MB:

"463g*

*Weight refers to 31,6mm/150mm travel with remote and full length cable"

Entweder mein Englisch ist so schlecht, oder die Waagen in Asien funktionieren anders


----------



## nrgmac (5. April 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Federgabeln haben ja auch zwei Tauch/Standrohre, da kann sich nichts verdrehen.
> Könnte man höchstens mit einer Lefty vergleichen...
> Und komplett Spielfrei geht mit Sicherheit nicht, weil dann bewegt sich nischt mehr.
> Eher so wenig Spiel, dass man ihn nicht mehr spürt....
> ...



Öhmmm, ja wie o.g. z.B. Lefty. Das Spiel ist ja auch nicht radial sondern in den horizontalen Achsen spürbar. Drehbewegungen kann man auch alternativ mit einer außen liegenden Nut unterbinden (siehe z.B. CB Kronolog). 
Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage des Aufwandes, sondern der Fertigungstoleranzen. Jeder industriell eingesetzte Hydraulikzylinder arbeitet "spielfrei". Konstruktiv ist das also kein großes Problem und bei dem Gewicht sowieso nicht mehr  
Die Sattelstützen sind derzeit mal wieder ein Hype-Produkt für UNSER teuer Geld und genauso bescheiden produziert wie die Manitou-Gabeln zur Zeit des SPV-Hype! Qualitätssicherung ist bei Bike-Komponenten nicht wirklich angesagt.... Nur schnell auf den Markt mit dem Müll....


----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2012)

Laesst sich der Zug an der Lev eigentlich leicht ein- und aushaengen, wenn man z.b. die Stuetze fuer den Montagestaender durch eine normale ersetzen moechte?

Wie wertig ist die rote Abdeckkappe (mit der Aufschrift LEV)?
Uebersteht diese oefteres Abmachen, was wohl zum Aushaengen des Zuges notwendig ist, unbeschadet?

Waere fuer hilfreiche Antwoerten dankbar.


----------



## lexle (6. April 2012)

LAut Bike Componets hat die LEV eine Gewichts-Beschränkung auf 90 Kilo.. tja da werden die großen Jungs glei wieder heulen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbocat (6. April 2012)

Der Zug ist einfach und schnell ausgehängt, nur den Zug nach unten ziehen, dann von der Stütze wegziehen, damit löst sich die rote Abdeckung und der Zug kann ausgehängt werden. Kann bei Bedarf ein Foto der Bedienungsanleitung machen.

Die Rote Kappe ist ais Alu mit umlaufender Gummidichtung, bei entsprechender Vorsicht (wegen Dichtung) ist abnehmen kein Problem.
Erste Ausfahrt:



Zugverlegung aus der Nähe:



Funktion ist einwandfrei, macht viel Spass!


----------



## lexle (6. April 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Der Zug ist einfach und schnell ausgehängt, nur den Zug nach unten ziehen, dann von der Stütze wegziehen, damit löst sich die rote Abdeckung und der Zug kann ausgehängt werden. Kann bei Bedarf ein Foto der Bedienungsanleitung machen.
> 
> Die Rote Kappe ist ais Alu mit umlaufender Gummidichtung, bei entsprechender Vorsicht (wegen Dichtung) ist abnehmen kein Problem.
> Erste Ausfahrt:
> ...



Was wiegst du und arretiert sie immer sauber?


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2012)

Bilder von der Zugdemontage wären echt mal interessant.


----------



## jonalisa (7. April 2012)

Stimme meinem Vorschreiber zu.
Waere echt toll, wenn du die Bedienungsanleitung online stellen koenntest.

Macht sich uebrigens toll an deinem Bike.

Ist die Position der Spann- bzw. Stellschraube fix vorgegeben, oder kann diese ueberall entlang des Kabels montiert werden?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. April 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> LAut Bike Componets hat die LEV eine Gewichts-Beschränkung auf 90 Kilo.. tja da werden die großen Jungs glei wieder heulen...



Und für die Reverb, gibt es da eine Gewichtsbeschränkung?


----------



## Montanez (8. April 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> LAut Bike Componets hat die LEV eine Gewichts-Beschränkung auf 90 Kilo.. tja da werden die großen Jungs glei wieder heulen...


hat jede KS aber funktioniert auch bei mehr!

ähnlich: fast jeder reifen hat einen mindestdruck von 3 oder meher bar. hälst du dich etwa dran???


----------



## turbocat (8. April 2012)

Die komplette Bedienungsanleitung ist in meinem Fotoalbum. 

Hier die Seite, wo es spezifisch um das Aushängen des Zugs geht:




Die Position der Verstellschraube für das Spannen des Zugs kann man selber bestimmen. Im Lieferumfang ist ein normales Schaltkabel mit Zughülle, die man dann an der Stelle, wo man die Verstellschraube haben will, auseinanderschneiden kann.

Ich wiege mit Kleidern und Rucksack ca. 75kg. Die LEV hat auf der ersten Testfahrt einwandfrei funktioniert, die Arretierung funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei und auf jeder beliebigen Höhe. Man kann das Bike am Sattel anheben oder die Sattelnase auf die Schulter legen zum Tragen, die Stütze verbleibt genau in der arretierten Position. Vom Fahrgefühl her war kein Unterschied zu der Syntace P6 Carbon zu spüren, welche ich vorher montiert hatte.


----------



## jonalisa (8. April 2012)

Ich danke dir fuer den Service ;-)

Finde es echt toll, wie sie die Zugbefestigung geloest haben. Auch alles andere scheint super zu sein. Echt eine Ueberlegung wert.

Gruss


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2012)

Die Stütze ist irgendwie echt interessant, aber halt ausschließlich in der 150mm Variante, die ja noch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zorro68 (10. April 2012)

Habe meine heute bekommen LEV

Gleich verbaut,obwohl ich mir richtig einen abgebrochen habe.

Perfekt!!! fühlt sich sehr gut an,null Spiel hat meine Stütze. 

Weiterempfehlung


----------



## AllmountainSeb (10. April 2012)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Bilder, aber du hättest doch schon eher die 150er nehmen können, oder? (Ja klar, sie ist halt noch nicht lieferbar. )

Könntest du mir/uns einen Gefallen tun und mal den Abstand von Sattelgestell bis zur Oberkante Sitzrohr bei maximaler Einstecktiefe messen? Dann weiß man auch wieviel Platz man brutto für welchen Verstellbereich man macht. Das macht die Auswahl leichter.


----------



## haubert (11. April 2012)

Das Maß hatte ich bei GoCicle mal angefragt. Der hat es gemessen und in der Beschreibung verewigt  Damit passt bei mir nur die 125mm Variante. Für 150mm brauche ich längere Beine

<LI class=news><LI class=news>ausgereifte, hochwertige Ausführung
<LI class=news>stufenlose Höhenverstellung bis 125 mm
<LI class=news>per Luftdruck einstellbare Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit
<LI class=news>blitzschnelle, sehr leichtgängige Sitzhöhenverstellung durch Remote Lenkerhebel
<LI class=news>Auslösemechanismus (Kabelbox am Schaft) lässt sich auf die das jeweilige Bike optimale Postion einstellen (25 Positionen)
<LI class=news>Lock-On Griff kompatibler Remote Hebel mit Carbon Auslöser
<LI class=news>neue Sattelklemmung mit optimierter 2-Bolzenklemmung ohne Versatz nach hinten
<LI class=news>stufenlos einstellbare Sattelneigung
<LI class=news>kaltgeschmiedeter Alu-Klemmkopf für hohe Stabilität
<LI class=news>Material: 7050 und 6061 Aluminium
<LI class=news>maximale Absenkung bei einem 30,9 bzw. 31,6 Sattelrohr: 190 mm (Abstand Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung)
<LI class=news>maximale Absenkung bei einem 34,9 mm Sattelrohr: 215 mm
<LI class=news>Gesamtlänge (ausgefahren): 385 mm
<LI class=news>Mindesteinstecktiefe: 120 mm; Stütze ist nicht kürzbar
<LI class=news>Gewicht (nachgewogen inkl. Remote Hebel und Außenhülle): 570 g


----------



## AllmountainSeb (11. April 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Wieso soll das ganze bei einem 34,9 Sattelrohr tiefer gehen? Soll ich die Stütze samt dem Ring des Unterteils in das Sattelrohr hauen oder wie soll das gehen?


----------



## jonalisa (11. April 2012)

Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Aber bei einem Liteville, wo der Rahmen bereits 2000 â¬ kostet ist alles mÃ¶glich!


----------



## chorge (11. April 2012)

Ich hab genau das andere Problem: meine Reverb mit 31,6x420mm steckt genau die minimal von Cannondale vorgeschriebenen 10cm im Rahmen damit mit die Länge reicht. KS schreibt dummerweise 12cm vor! Daher könnte es mit der 435er knapp werden bei mir, je nachdem, wie hoch sie im Vergleich zur Reverb wirklich ist (Unterkante Sattelstütze bis Sattelschiene)... Sobald mal jemand ne 435er hat, wäre es super, diesen Wert zu erfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (11. April 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Aber bei einem Liteville, wo der Rahmen bereits 2000  kostet ist alles möglich!


Die Cube Stereo Rahmen haben auch diesen Durchmesser (34,9).


----------



## Thor-Stan (11. April 2012)

zorro68 schrieb:


> Habe meine heute bekommen LEV
> 
> Gleich verbaut,obwohl ich mir richtig einen abgebrochen habe.
> 
> ...



Abstand zwischen Sattelgestell und Oberkante Sitzrohr sind 27cm. Habe eine schrittlänge von 82 cm. Mmh,vielleicht doch zu knapp für mich. Muss mal richtig fahren,dann merk ichs wohl


----------



## jonalisa (12. April 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Die Cube Stereo Rahmen haben auch diesen Durchmesser (34,9).


 
Danke dir fuer die Info 
Waere toll, wenn uns doch noch jemand erklaeren koennte, weshalb die Masse (scharfes "s", hab leider eine ital. Tastatur) voneinander abweichen?!

Sitz grad auf der Leitung.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (12. April 2012)

Ich habe bei Gocycle nachgefragt und folgende (superschnelle!!!) Antwort bekommen:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> vielen Dank für die Anfrage.
> Bei einem 34.9er Sattelrohr ist die Absenkung geringer (Ansteuerung    der Stütze kollidiert mit der Sattelklemme) - sprich der Abstand    Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung) größer.


So ein Mist, dann brauch ich doch die Hebelvariante der Supernatural in 150mm.


----------



## eLw00d (12. April 2012)

Hat hier Jemand das genaue Maß, wie weit die Stützen jeweils aus dem Sattelrohr ragen müssen bei den verschiedenen Absenkbereichen?


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich deine Frage nicht richtig, aber in Beitrag #146 auf dem ersten Foto kann man erkennen, dass die Stütze ganz absenkbar ist.
Die Befestigung kann sogar über die Sattelklemme geschoben werden. Alle anderen Maße findest du auf der gocycle Homepage. Dort findest du auch die Maße Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung für alle erhältlichen Stützen.


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2012)

Sollten die Angaben auf der gocycle Homepage stimmen, ist davon auszugehen, dass man mit der 31,6 mm, 150 mm Lev im Vergleich zur Supernatural (Gewichte der 30,9 mm hier auf IBC) um die 50 Gramm einsparen kann.
Einige würden dafür Millionen ausgeben


----------



## eLw00d (13. April 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Dort findest du auch die Maße Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung für alle erhältlichen Stützen.



Ah, ich glaube das ist genau das Maß was ich suche.
Ich seh's nur auf der homepage nicht...

Aber mit den Bildern ist mir auch schon geholfen. Danke dir!
Hatte Angst, dass die 150er zu weit rausragen würde bei komplett ausgefahrener Stütze.
Aber das sollte passen.


----------



## goetseb (13. April 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> (scharfes "s", hab leider eine ital. Tastatur) .



ALT drücken und gedrückt halten dann "0223" am Zahlenblock tippen und ALT wieder loslassen = ß


----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. April 2012)

Mein Händler hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass die LEV im Moment nicht mehr verkauft wird und die, die bis jetzt verkauft wurden, werden zurückgerufen. Hat noch jemand so eine Info erhalten?
Da die CB Kronolog bei mir nicht geht wollte ich mir jetzt eigentlich die LEV holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (13. April 2012)

goetseb schrieb:


> ALT drücken und gedrückt halten dann "0223" am Zahlenblock tippen und ALT wieder loslassen = ß




 gibts auch Code's fuer A O U mit den Puenktchen ober drueber 

edit:
 habs ä ist 0228 den Rest find ich dann auch noch raus....man lernt nie aus


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2012)

goetseb schrieb:


> ALT drücken und gedrückt halten dann "0223" am Zahlenblock tippen und ALT wieder loslassen = ß


 
Danke für den Tipp (den ich bereits kannte), aber die Ascii Codes sind mir dann doch etwas zu umständlich, und Umstellen des Tastaturlayouts ist auch nicht so der Hit.

Schlucht = Känjen find ich übrigens suppi


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ah, ich glaube das ist genau das Maß was ich suche.
> Ich seh's nur auf der homepage nicht...
> 
> Aber mit den Bildern ist mir auch schon geholfen. Danke dir!
> ...


 
Zitiere:

<LI class=news>maximale Absenkung bei einem 30,9 bzw. 31,6 Sattelrohr: 190 mm (Abstand Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung)
d.h. wenn du die Stütze mit 125 mm Verstellbereich ganz im Rohr versenkst, dann guckt sie noch 190 mm aus dem Rohr raus. Voraussetzung ist du hast kein 34,9er Sattelrohr, denn dort kann die Stütze leider nicht ganz versenkt werden, da der Klemmmechanismus nicht mehr über die Sattelklemme geschoben werden kann, daher guckt sie in diesem Fall 215 mm raus.

Die 100er Version demzufolge 165 mm (bzw. 190 bei 34,9) und die 150er Version 215 mm (bzw. 230 bei 34,9)

Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr, Rechenfehler und Rechtschreibfehler sind im Preis inbegriffen


----------



## Montanez (14. April 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass die LEV im Moment nicht mehr verkauft wird und die, die bis jetzt verkauft wurden, werden zurückgerufen. Hat noch jemand so eine Info erhalten?
> Da die CB Kronolog bei mir nicht geht wollte ich mir jetzt eigentlich die LEV holen...


Ehrlich???
Son scheiß! Ich brauch ne 150er mit Anschlag unten! Hab gestern beim fahren mal probiert nur um die 125mm abzusenken, da gabs Einschläge in empfindliche Zonen...also leider keine Alternative!


----------



## Montanez (16. April 2012)

Kann das mit dem Rückruf jemand bestätigen? Welcher Händler war das? Kann diesbezüglich nichts im Netz finden!


----------



## turbocat (16. April 2012)

Habe von meinem Händler (bike-components.de) bis jetzt nichts über einen Rückruf gehört, aber auch noch nicht explizit nachgefragt. 

Ich fahre mal weiter mit der LEV, bis ich was konkretes höre.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. April 2012)

Das war mein Händler um die Ecke, bei dem ich auch mein Bike gekauft habe. Bei Bike-Components wissen sie jedenfalls nichts davon. Dann werde ich wohl die LEV bei denen bestellen. Brauche eh noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## cubabluete (17. April 2012)

Bei BC war die lt. deren Angaben noch gar nicht lagernd, oder?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. April 2012)

die 31,6 mit 385mm hat ca. 10 Tage Lieferzeit. Die 30,9 mit 385mm ca. 2-7 Tage.
Alle anderen gibt es erst ab August. So wurde es mir jedenfalls am Telefon mitgeteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. April 2012)

Bin mal gespannt... Hatte ja insgeheim noch für Pfingsten auf eine 435er mit 31,6 und 15cm Absenkung gehofft. :-(


----------



## maadmarty (26. April 2012)

Habe gerade meine Bestellung vom 3.4.12 bei BC storniert. Damals hies es im Shop 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit, ich wurde aber gleich nach der Bestellung auf den 27.4 vertröstet. Gestern kam dann das 





> die erwartete Lieferzeit  für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-30,9  mm / 385 mm - 125 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich  den 22.06.2012.


Die Stütze hat wohl nicht umsonst fast keiner im Programm...


----------



## R4b3 (26. April 2012)

Hi,
hab die gleiche Mail bekommen. Werde auch stonieren. Dann wirds wahrscheinlich doch ne Reverb.


----------



## cubabluete (27. April 2012)

Das ist ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich kommt sie dann im Juli, wenn wir Glück haben.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (27. April 2012)

bei go cycle ist sie aber anscheinend ab Lager lieferbar

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4974/lang/x/kw/Laenge_385_mm/


----------



## R4b3 (27. April 2012)

Ja, aber dafür auch für 300.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guyrider (27. April 2012)

während wir hier über noch nicht lieferbare produkte diskutieren wurde bereits die ks lev integra vorgestellt. verrückter markt.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2012)

guyrider schrieb:


> während wir hier über noch nicht lieferbare produkte diskutieren wurde bereits die ks lev integra vorgestellt. verrückter markt.



Die passt leider nicht am Carbine, genauso wenig wie die Reverb Stealth.


----------



## cubabluete (27. April 2012)

Sind beide nur OEM und nicht am Markt erhältlich.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sind beide nur OEM und nicht am Markt erhältlich.



Die Stealth kannst du hier bestellen. Dazu kommt noch Leitung und Remote.


----------



## Wobbi (27. April 2012)

denke eher, dass damit die farbgebung (inkl. überwurfmutter) gemeint ist!


----------



## Hans (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie der Leitungsanschluss der LEV gedreht wird?
Muß man beide Madenschrauben rausdrehen?

Steht leider nicht in der Anleitung - und bevor ich was falsch mache 

Schöne grüße

Hans


----------



## derpedda (6. Mai 2012)

Nein, nicht die Madenschrauben lösen! Die LEV wird oben an der Sattelklemme gedreht. Dazu muss der Sattel ab.


----------



## Hans (6. Mai 2012)

Danke - schon erledigt 

gut das ich gefragt habe, sonst hätti ich vielleicht die ganze Stütze zerlegt  

In der aktuellen bike werden ja leider die LEV und die Reverb nicht getestet.

Die schreiben aber:

Bei den Notlaufeigenschaften punkten ganz klar die mechanischen Modelle. Wenn die Lenkerfernbediehnung abreißt oder Luft entweicht, lassen sich die Secialized und CB per Hand in jeder Position arretieren. Die Alpen - Tour findet als kein vorzeitges Ende.


Ist das bei der LEV auch so?
Das wäre ein großes Plus gegenüber der Reverb.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Hans schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Notlaufeigenschaften punkten ganz klar die mechanischen Modelle. Wenn die Lenkerfernbediehnung abreißt oder Luft entweicht, lassen sich die Secialized und CB per Hand in jeder Position arretieren. Die Alpen - Tour findet als kein vorzeitges Ende...



Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ein extrem an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Argument. Viel eher reißt man sich eine Bremsleitung ab, weil die exponierter liegen. Mit abgsenkter Stütze kommst du immer noch sicher irgendwo hin, wenn du sie weiter rausziehst. Die Remote-Leitung für die Sattelstützen sind doch schon durch deinen Körper vor Abrissen geschützt. Wenn das irgendein Käseblatt tatsächlich in die Wertung nimmt, haben die da schlicht einen Sockenschuss.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2012)

Das ist meiner Meinung ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium. Und es geht auch nicht nur um irgendwelche abgerissenen Leitungen, sondern auch um den Ausfall der Gesamtfunktion....was ja net so selten vorkommt bei den Hydraulischen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (6. Mai 2012)

genau - und das wäre für mich ein entscheidender Grund 

ich mach Ende Juni einen AC und möchte den nicht wegen einer defekten Sattelstütze abbrechen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Bei einer Reverb?!
So ziemlich das Schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, war das, was an meiner (kostenlos getauscht) war - die hat ca. einen Zentimeter "gefedert". Damit konnte ich immer noch problemlos alles hoch fahren, zur Not eben etwas weiter aus dem Rahmen gezogen. Von wie vielen Totalausfällen habt ihr denn tatsächlich gehört?
Sorry, aber wenn ich bei dem ganzen technischen Gerät immer vom schlimmstmöglichen Fall ausgehen würde, hätte ich nach wie vor ein komplett hartes Gefährt und sehr wenig Spaß. Mag jeder sehen wie er will, ich finde speziell dieses Kriterium lächerlich.
Übrigens hat sich der Nicht-Total-Ausfall meiner Reverb lange und langsam angekündigt.
EDIT
Ach ja, eins noch - es gibt kam etwas, was so einfach und preiswert auch auf den meisten Alpencrosses zu ersezten ist wie eine Sattelstütze...


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bei einer Reverb?!
> So ziemlich das Schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, war das, was an meiner (kostenlos getauscht) war - die hat ca. einen Zentimeter "gefedert". Damit konnte ich immer noch problemlos alles hoch fahren, zur Not eben etwas weiter aus dem Rahmen gezogen. Von wie vielen Totalausfällen habt ihr denn tatsächlich gehört?
> Sorry, aber wenn ich bei dem ganzen technischen Gerät immer vom schlimmstmöglichen Fall ausgehen würde, hätte ich nach wie vor ein komplett hartes Gefährt und sehr wenig Spaß. Mag jeder sehen wie er will, ich finde speziell dieses Kriterium lächerlich.
> Übrigens hat sich der Nicht-Total-Ausfall meiner Reverb lange und langsam angekündigt.
> ...


----------



## Hans (6. Mai 2012)

das eben will ich wissen - hört sich doch gut an 

sind als dahingehend meine Sorgen unbegründet


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Hans schrieb:


> ...sind als dahingehend meine Sorgen unbegründet



Das denke ich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2012)

Naja, ersetzen ist so ein Thema beim AX, kommt drauf an wo man rumfährt.
Ich mach die Variostütze meist raus, wenn es länger in die Berge geht.

Muss aber auch gestehen, bin schonmal mit der I900 über die Berge und hatte die Ersatzstütze im Rucksack dabei, weil ich einfach nicht getraut habe, ob sie hält!!

Hat gehalten!!


----------



## RaceKing (6. Mai 2012)

Ich habe hier im Forum schon von einigen Fällen gelesen bei denen die Leitung der Reverb am Stützenkopf abgebrochen ist, allerdings war das nur bei der 2011er so. Da war als Schutz nur ne Plastikkappe drüber, die ist jetzt bei der 2012er durch eine Metallkappe ersetzt worden und macht eigentlich einen stabilen Eindruck. Ich habe selbst eine 2012er Reverb und kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Funktioniert seit dem ersten Tag an wie sie soll, ich musste sie nicht einmal entlüften. Allerdings muss ich dir Recht geben, bei einem Alpencross wäre ich auch vorsichtiger wegen Ersatzteilversorgung etc. Aber wie gesagt, falls sie wirklich kaputt ist kann man sie einfach weiter rausziehen...


----------



## cubabluete (6. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand etwas über die Lev berichten?
Funktion, Bedienung!
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur Reverb - wäre echt interessant!
Was ist an dem Gerücht, dass die zurückgerufen worden ist dran?


----------



## .Biker. (13. Mai 2012)

Gibts Neuigkeiten zwecks Erfahrungen mit der LEV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbocat (13. Mai 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert sie nach wie vor einwandfrei - keine Probleme oder Verschlechterung der Funktion.

Falls ihr etwas spezifisches über die Funktion oder die Bedienung wissen möchtet, bitte spezifisch danach fragen.


----------



## .Biker. (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte noch fragen, weißt sie in irgend eine Richtung Spiel auf, wenn man am Sattel wackelt?
Steht ein max. Fahrergewicht in der Beschreibung?
Wirkt sie beim Fahren bzw. bei Belastung steif oder eher wackelig?
Wie reagiertt sie beim Hochfahren, also eher sprungartig oder eher konstant langsam?
Wo hast du sie gekauft und was hat sie gkostet?

So, das wären alle meine Fragen.

Grüße


----------



## turbocat (20. Mai 2012)

Also, hier noch ein paar Antworten:

Ja, sie hat minimales Spiel, wenn man die Sattelnase nach links und rechts bewegt - unter einem Millimeter vorne an der Sattelnase. Und wenn man fest genug drückt und zieht, hat sie auch minimales Spiel beim vorwärts und rückwärts bewegen, aber deutlich unter einem Millimeter.
Von beiden Spielen merke ich beim Fahren aber nichts.

Ein max. Fahrergewicht habe ich nicht gefunden im User Manual. Das Manual ist übrigens online einsehbar bei  meinen Fotos.
Beim Fahren spüre ich keinen Unterschied zu meiner Syntace P6 Carbon --> für mich fühlt sie sich steif an.
Das Hochfahren ist geschmeidig, relativ schnell und ohne Sprünge oder zu ruckeln.

Gekauft habe ich sie bei bike-components für 209.- Euro (allerdings aus der Schweiz bestellt - weiss nicht, ob das Einfluss auf den Preis hat wegen der unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuer-Sätzen).

Funktionieren tut sie nach wie vor tadellos.


----------



## mät__ (21. Mai 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Also, hier noch ein paar Antworten:
> 
> Ja, sie hat minimales Spiel, wenn man die Sattelnase nach links und rechts bewegt - unter einem Millimeter vorne an der Sattelnase. Und wenn man fest genug drückt und zieht, hat sie auch minimales Spiel beim vorwärts und rückwärts bewegen, aber deutlich unter einem Millimeter.
> Von beiden Spielen merke ich beim Fahren aber nichts.
> ...



Noch ne Frage: Wenn man das Bike bei abgesenkter Stütze am Sattel anhebt - kommt die Stütze dann raus oder bleibt sie an der eingestellten Position?
Danke!


----------



## turbocat (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo mät

Ich hab das nur insofern getestet als dass ich mein Bike (canyon torque vertride, ca. 14kg schwer) mal einige Zeit am Sattel (Sattelspitze an Schulter eingehängt) getragen habe. Die Stütze ist dabei genau in der eingestellten Position (ganz abgesenkt) geblieben.

Wennn ich die technischen Angaben richtig interpretiere, hat die Stütze eine doppelte Klemmrollen-Kupplung eingebaut, somit sollte sie gegen Ausziehen gleich gut arretieren wie gegen Eindrücken. Aber das ist etwas spekulativ und von mir aus der Beschreibung "double roller clutch" interpretiert. Wie das Innenleben konkret aussieht, weiss ich leider (noch) nicht, vielleicht weiss ja sonst jemand mehr?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Hallo mät
> 
> Ich hab das nur insofern getestet als dass ich mein Bike (canyon torque vertride, ca. 14kg schwer) mal einige Zeit am Sattel (Sattelspitze an Schulter eingehängt) getragen habe. Die Stütze ist dabei genau in der eingestellten Position (ganz abgesenkt) geblieben.
> 
> Wennn ich die technischen Angaben richtig interpretiere, hat die Stütze eine doppelte Klemmrollen-Kupplung eingebaut, somit sollte sie gegen Ausziehen gleich gut arretieren wie gegen Eindrücken. Aber das ist etwas spekulativ und von mir aus der Beschreibung "double roller clutch" interpretiert. Wie das Innenleben konkret aussieht, weiss ich leider (noch) nicht, vielleicht weiss ja sonst jemand mehr?



Das bezieht sich glaub ich auf die Klemmung damit sie sich nicht verdreht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (21. Mai 2012)

turbocat schrieb:


> Gekauft habe ich sie bei bike-components für 209.- Euro (allerdings aus der Schweiz bestellt - weiss nicht, ob das Einfluss auf den Preis hat wegen der unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuer-Sätzen).
> 
> Funktionieren tut sie nach wie vor tadellos.



209 ist ja echt ein Traum. Gerade bekommt man sie nicht unter 249 mit 20+ Tagen Lieferzeit :/
Kronolog ist mMn gerade ein NoGo mit den Klemmflächen, die viel zu schnell verschleissen. Die Reverb ist ungeschickt mit der Ansteuerung am oberen Teil und 245 sind zur Zeit auch zuviel dafür.

Kann man ja nur warten bis die Lev lieferbar ist und von einigen Shops angeboten werden


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2012)

Die Reverb gibt es doch nach  wie vor ab 199 EUR...


----------



## boarder87 (21. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Reverb gibt es doch nach  wie vor ab 199 EUR...



hab gerade nochmal genauer geschaut. 
- 199â¬ sind die 2011er Modelle ohne EntlÃ¼ftungskit
- ab 209â¬ die 2012er Modell ohne EntlÃ¼ftungskit

edit: ahhh bei Bike-Mailorder.de gibts die fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis mit EntlÃ¼ftungskit. Hab ich bisher noch gar nicht gefunden weil der Shop bei den Preissuchmaschinen nicht gelistet wird

Warum gibts Ã¼ber die Lev eigentlich kaum was zu lesen oder irgendwelche Tests? Seit wann ist sie eigenlich schon aufm Markt?


----------



## derpedda (21. Mai 2012)

boarder87 schrieb:


> 209 ist ja echt ein Traum.



Wer zahlt schon gerne die MwSt.  

Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig. Die Reverb Stealth soll es ja jetzt nicht mehr nur für Trek und Scott exklusiv geben. Problem könnte sein das bei einem neuen Rahmen die Stealth nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Board-Raider (23. Mai 2012)

bei gocycle ist sie ab Lager verfügbar.

aber für 300

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/23437/

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KIND-SHOCK-L...TELLBAR-/360448872903?clk_rvr_id=345817934556


----------



## Montanez (23. Mai 2012)

Für die 150er hab ich jetzt in mehreren Shops den 9.6. gelesen...mal sehn obs stimmt.


----------



## chorge (23. Mai 2012)

Bin nach wie vor gespannt, wann die 31.6/430/150 lieferbar ist...


----------



## ralphi911 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich habe jetzt meine LEV 31,6mm / 125mm erhalten. Gekauft bei meinem Bike Händler. Er hat sie nachgewogen: ca. 580g komplett. Also in etwa so, wie schon vorher hier festgestellt wurde. 100g zu schwer!

Funktion nach zwei Ausfahrten top. Nur leichtes seitliches Spiel. Stört mich aber nicht beim Fahren.
Ich werde sie über das lange Pfingstwochenende ausgiebig testen. Wenn ich hier nichts mehr schreibe, wird sie funktionieren.


----------



## cubabluete (25. Mai 2012)

Die sind eh alle ähnlich schwer.
Die 300g Mehrgewicht gegenüber einer normalen nehme ich gerne in kauf.

Wie bist mit der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zufrieden?


----------



## ralphi911 (25. Mai 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Die sind eh alle ähnlich schwer.
> Die 300g Mehrgewicht gegenüber einer normalen nehme ich gerne in kauf.
> 
> Wie bist mit der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zufrieden?



Das mit dem Gewicht habe ich nur für die Statistik geschrieben. Ok, 100g weniger wäre mir auch lieber gewesen.
Ich finde die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit gut, eher schnell. Ist aber meine erste versenkbare Stütze, deshalb habe ich kein Vergleich. Ich komme damit bis jetzt gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.Fignon84 (25. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bin nach wie vor gespannt, wann die 31.6/430/150 lieferbar ist...



Ich wollte mich auch nicht mehr auf einen Liefertermin verlassen,da ich eine 150mm Stütze für ein Enduro Rennen im Juni brauche.Jetzt ist es erstmal die Supernatural Remote geworden.Funktioniert mit meinem Rahmen bestens,und macht echt Laune.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> ...da ich eine 150mm Stütze für ein Enduro Rennen im Juni brauche.Jetzt ist es erstmal die Supernatural Remote geworden...



Wenn ich fragen darf: was hast du bezahlt und was wiegt sie?


----------



## L.Fignon84 (26. Mai 2012)

Sie hat 216,- bei BC gekostet und wiegt mit Remote 556g.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Sie hat 216,- bei BC gekostet und wiegt mit Remote 556g.



Danke. Extrem interessant...


----------



## bonzoo (1. Juni 2012)

Gibt es schon neue Erfahrungsberichte? Möchte mir auch eine Vario-Sattelstütze zulegen und die LEV ist definitiv in der näheren Auswahl


----------



## ralphi911 (3. Juni 2012)

Nach 1 1/2 Wochen und 500 km bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit meiner LEV! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Montanez (3. Juni 2012)

Oh mann, bald bin ich soweit...wenn dann die 31,6er 150er Version so weit ist


----------



## cubabluete (4. Juni 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Nach 1 1/2 Wochen und 500 km bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit meiner LEV! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


 
Hast du seitliches Spiel, wenn ja, fällt es beim Fahren auf?
Danke


----------



## Dusius (4. Juni 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Sie hat 216,- bei BC gekostet und wiegt mit Remote 556g.



bei bike-discount bekommst du sie für 170


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (4. Juni 2012)

Wieso gibt es die Stütze denn in 27,2 nicht mit 125mm Verstellung? Ist doch mist


----------



## ralphi911 (4. Juni 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hast du seitliches Spiel, wenn ja, fällt es beim Fahren auf?
> Danke


Immer noch gleich wenig Spiel wie am Anfang. Stört mich nicht beim Fahren.


----------



## .Biker. (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die LEV jetzt auch. Erster Eindruck ist positiv. 
Angenehme Geschwindigkeit beim hochfahren des Sattels, anders als bei der Kronolog. Verarbeitung top.

Der erste Praxistest steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Montanez (4. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> bei bike-discount bekommst du sie für 170


Das musst du mir zeigen. Finde sie da nichtmals im Programm!


----------



## AllmountainSeb (4. Juni 2012)

wohl nur die 125er http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a50890/super-natural-remote-%D8-316-mm-x-385-mm.html


----------



## Montanez (4. Juni 2012)

Ach da gings ja im die Supernatural...ok dann hat sich das eh erledigt, bin nur an der LEV interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (6. Juni 2012)

Wieviel Luftdruck habt ihr rein gemacht?


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juni 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wieviel Luftdruck habt ihr rein gemacht?


Kann man den Luftdruck in der LEV selbst einstellen?

Bei den alten KS war das ja nur mit Gewindeschneiden und aufwendig selbstgebasteltem Adapter möglich (habs mal gemacht, bzw. den Adapter basteln lassen.  )


----------



## Montanez (6. Juni 2012)

Ja kann man, siehe hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094380 und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1097024
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094380


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juni 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Ja kann man, siehe hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094380 und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1097024


Ah Cool! Das hat ich noch nicht mitbekommen. 
Ein Grund mehr umzurüsten! 

Jetzt muss nur noch die 150er in 30.9 raus kommen 
Laut Distri erst August, alle anderen Versionen sollen ja angeblich ab nächste Woche (wieder) verfügbar sein.... (incl. 150er in 31.6)
Ich hoffe das mit August für die 30.9er Version ist nur nen Tippfehler bei der Übermittlung....
Alle anderen waren ja auch ursprünglich erst für August terminiert.
(Der Distri behauptet zwar es wäre kein tippfehler (seinerseits), aber vielleicht hat ja Kindshock was falsches übermittelt .....)
...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## bonzoo (6. Juni 2012)

Der Vorteil ist, dass du jetzt die Erfahrungsberichte von den anderen Besitzern abwarten kannst  Bislang sind die ja überaus positiv und negative Stimmen hört man auch keine.


----------



## Stone0207 (6. Juni 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist, dass du jetzt die Erfahrungsberichte von den anderen Besitzern abwarten kannst


 
Das ist tatsächlich das beste daran! Entspannt zurücklehnen und warten, was da kommt.

Laut bike-mailorder sind die Stützen wohl im Zulauf und ab nä Woche wieder verfügbar. Auf die Frage nach der 150er hatte der Kollege am Telefon aber auch etwas zögerlich reagiert...ich denke, die wissen selbst nicht so recht, was da kommt und was nicht.

Ich habe noch ne Frage: auf den ganzen Fotos, die im Netz kursieren, hatte die 150er immer so einen silbernen Abschluss am Schaft und auch das Rohr war silber, genauso die Sattelklemme - die 125er ist schwarz und das Rohr hat eher die Farbe wie bei einer Gabel... Auch die Sattelklemme ist hier schwarz. 
War das evtl. nur eine Art Prototyp der 150er in dieser Farbvariante - ich würde nämlich hoffen, dass sie eher so ausschaut wie die 125er auch...weiss da evtl. jemand was?


----------



## bonzoo (6. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Minimalhöhe bei LEV ist? Andersrum gefragt: wie viele Zentimeter ragt die LEV aus dem Sattelrohr, wenn sie komplett abgesenkt ist.


Besten Dank & viele Grüsse


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juni 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Minimalhöhe bei LEV ist? Andersrum gefragt: wie viele Zentimeter ragt die LEV aus dem Sattelrohr, wenn sie komplett abgesenkt ist.
> 
> 
> Besten Dank & viele Grüsse


schau mal weiter vorn hier im thread. die frage wurde da  schon beantwortet. werte weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## bonzoo (7. Juni 2012)

> maximale Absenkung bei einem 30,9 bzw. 31,6 Sattelrohr: 190 mm (Abstand Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung)
> 
> maximale Absenkung bei einem 34,9 mm Sattelrohr: 215 mm



Gefunden


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Gefunden


sehr gut 

Aber wo wir beim Thema sind, hat einer mal die exakte Länge der 125er Version nachgemessen:
Unterkante Sattelstütze bis Mitte der Sattelaufnahme (Mitte des Drahtes vom Sattelgestell)
Sind das genau 385mm oder weniger?

Disclaimer:
Ich dachte ich hätte die Länge hier auch schon mal gelesen, finde es aber nicht wieder 
Ich brauch die Länge für das Radl meiner besseren Hälfte, da kommt es auf jeden mm an,
da sie aufgrund der Rahmen-Konstruktion den Sattel nicht vollständig versenken kann.
Derzeit ist ne Joplin verbaut, die ohne kürzen gerade so passt.
(Der Sattel dürfte schon nicht mehr höher bauen )
Besten Dank schon mal fürs nachmessen  (oder sagen wo es steht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (10. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand die Lev bei bike-mailorder bestellt und Infos ob sie heute (eigentlich gestern...Samstag) ausgeliefert wurde oder ob es sich noch verzögert?


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ne 31,6 mm - 385 mm bei bike-mailorder bestellt und noch keine Benachrichtigung bekommen


----------



## chorge (10. Juni 2012)

Nachdem bei Bike-Components die Lieferfristen verlängert wurden... :-(


----------



## boarder87 (10. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Nachdem bei Bike-Components die Lieferfristen verlängert wurden... :-(



"20 Tage oder mehr" steht doch schon seit Wochen als Lieferzeit, oder nicht?


----------



## chorge (10. Juni 2012)

Nein - letzte Woche war's weniger!


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Juni 2012)

es ging doch um um bike-mailorder oder ?
Also da is nach wie vor 2 - 10 Tage Lieferzeit:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...k-LEV-Teleskop-Stuetze-2012-385mm::30283.html


----------



## boarder87 (10. Juni 2012)

ja du hast recht, aber wenn andere Shops nun ihre Lieferzeiten wieder höher setzen, wäre das ja ein Zeichen, dass Kindshock nicht rechtzeitig ausgeliefert hat. Geplanter Lieferbeginn war bei Bike Mailorder gestern :/


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Juni 2012)

ah, ok.
Wäre halt schön wenn ich sie die kommende Woche bekommen würde, da ich am WE am Ochsenkopf bin, da könnt ich sie bestimmt gut gebrauchen 
Wenn nicht werd ich´s auch überleben.


----------



## R4b3 (10. Juni 2012)

Hab bei Bike Components bestellt. 
Soll wohl ab 22.06 lieferbar sein. Hoffe der Termin bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (10. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Termin von BC: 10.08 für die 150er Variante in 30.9


----------



## boarder87 (11. Juni 2012)

Neeeeeein
Bike-Mailorder hat nun die Lieferzeit auf den 13.August gesetzt.
2 Monate warten


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe, dann scheint dieser Online-Shop die Daten vom Distributor Händlershop anzuzeigen.
Ich denke mal, die nutzen das Distri-Händlerportal als Datenquelle;
Bisher waren es immer die gleichen Daten die ich auch bei nem befreundeten Händler auf der Distri Seite sehen konnte....
Aber da sich die Daten ja ständig ändern ist das eh nen Würfelspiel und ich würde nicht damit rechnen,
 dass an den jetzt angezeigten Daten (ob vom Distri oder sonst wem) wirklich Stützen hier auftauchen 

Disclaimer: Mit obigem Shop hab ich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Montanez (11. Juni 2012)

SEPTEMBER (!!!) für die 31,6er 435...es ist zum heulen!


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juni 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> SEPTEMBER (!!!) für die 31,6er 435...es ist zum heulen!


Ist doch praktisch, können sie zur Eurobike die LEV nochmal als Neuheit vorstellen  
...ich wart ja auch drauf 
....aber was solls..ändern tun wa eh nischt....


----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2012)

Natürlich ist die Warterei ätzend... Aber lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt nächste Saison, als dieses Jahr als Betatester den Ärger zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spank1978 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal bei gocycle.de nach, da hab ich meine LEV in 31,6 / 385 her und die sind da auch noch auf Lager.

Gruß Nico


----------



## boarder87 (12. Juni 2012)

OKay....aber auch 40â¬ teurer.


----------



## mät__ (12. Juni 2012)

hab da auch bestellt, die 40â¬ machens m.M.n. nichtmehr fett


----------



## Thor-Stan (12. Juni 2012)

Und,du bekommst die 435mm auch schon. 1-2 Werkt. Oder wieder nur eine Täuschung


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Juni 2012)

Auch nur Täuschung, laut Gespräch heute: Voraussichtlich Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche.
Ziemlich unbefriedigendes Wirrwarr...


----------



## BePe (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ja das is echt alles nervig!!!

Der Kollege bei BMO hat mir gestern am Telefon gesagt das die davon ausgehen das die 435er nicht vor aug.-sep. kommt!

Keine fünf minuten nach dem Telefonat bekom ich dann eine antwort von Winora. Die da lautete:

"Hallo Herr Petersen,

nach dem heutigen Stand sollten die ersten LEV - 150mm Stützen, ab Ende Juni im Markt erhältlich sein.

Allerdings ist derzeit die Nachfrage größer als die ersten Produktionsserien.

Bitte um Kenntnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen. 

Heinz Lassonczyk
KS-Distribution Deutschland
aftersales"


ich habe mir gestern dann eine Reverb bestellt.  Jetzt sage ich mir einfach mal das ich dann für diese saison eine gute und erprobte Stütze hab und dann evtl. zur nächsten die 2. serie der lev ohne kinderkrankheiten bekomme?!?


----------



## chorge (13. Juni 2012)

So mach ich das auch! Dieses Jahr Fahr ich die Reverb weiter, danach ggfs. KS...  
Schade!!


----------



## Louis (13. Juni 2012)

Hab heute auch die Meldung von BC bekommen, dass sich die Lieferzeit geändert hat:

"die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-31,6 mm / 385 mm - 125 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 29.06.2012.
Leider hat sich der Liefertermin Deiner Sattelstütze aufgrund von Problemen bei der Zollabfertigung um zwei Wochen verschoben."

Doof


----------



## lister_yu (13. Juni 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ich schätze einmal dass die 150er- so wie die 150er Supernatural- 435mm lang ist...



hi, könnte mir bitte jemand von euch bei einer frage zu den 435mm weiterhelfen. bezieht sich diese angabe auf die gesamtlänge der stütze von unter- bis oberkante im ausgefahrenen zustand?

gibt ja verschieden lange (z.b. 380, 400, 435) und bevor ich mir eine falsche länge kaufe, frag ich lieber mal bei leuten nach die welche haben 

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## chorge (13. Juni 2012)

Leider gibt es die 150-435 ja noch nicht... Mich würde nämlich auch die Länge von der Unterkante bis zur Sattelschiene interessieren. Meine 420er Reverb steckt nur noch 10cm im Rahmen. Die KS soll ja 12cm drin sein. Die Reverb baut aber sehr kurz, und die 420m sind bis zur obersten Schraubenkante irgendwo gemessen, daher KÖNNTE einer ECHTE 435er KS bei mir auch funktionieren...
Einfach ärgerlich, dass mein C'dale trotz 'L' nur ein 46er Sitzrohr hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltreter (17. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Leider gibt es die 150-435 ja noch nicht... Mich würde nämlich auch die Länge von der Unterkante bis zur Sattelschiene interessieren. Meine 420er Reverb steckt nur noch 10cm im Rahmen. Die KS soll ja 12cm drin sein. Die Reverb baut aber sehr kurz, und die 420m sind bis zur obersten Schraubenkante irgendwo gemessen, daher KÖNNTE einer ECHTE 435er KS bei mir auch funktionieren...
> Einfach ärgerlich, dass mein C'dale trotz 'L' nur ein 46er Sitzrohr hat!



Hi,

ich überlege auch grade idie 150mm zu kaufen. 
Bei gocyle scheint die Stütze kurzfristig verfügbar zu sein.:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...stuetze_31,6_--_435_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


Grüße


----------



## chorge (17. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich denen aber nicht... ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2012)

Ich probiers mal aus 

G.


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag!

wie ist das eigentlich: mein Rad war gestern nach meiner Tour schon schön zugeschlammt an der Sattelstütze hinten - wenn man so eine Lev hat; gelangt der Dreck dann auf Dauer beim Versenken nicht durch die Dichtungen ins Innere der Stütze? Oder mach ich mir da zu sehr nen Kopf und die kann das locker ab?

Und noch eine Bitte an die, die bereits eine 125er haben: würdet Ihr so freundlich sein, den gekennzeichneten Bereich auf dem angehängten Foto von Turbocat (hoffe es ist ok, dass ich das mir das Bild mal kurz ausleihe) mal nachzumessen? Voll ausgefahren natürlich...Geht leider um jeden cm bei meiner Entscheidung welche es werden soll...Danke Euch


----------



## mät__ (19. Juni 2012)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> wie ist das eigentlich: mein Rad war gestern nach meiner Tour schon schön zugeschlammt an der Sattelstütze hinten - wenn man so eine Lev hat; gelangt der Dreck dann auf Dauer beim Versenken nicht durch die Dichtungen ins Innere der Stütze? Oder mach ich mir da zu sehr nen Kopf und die kann das locker ab?
> 
> Und noch eine Bitte an die, die bereits eine 125er haben: würdet Ihr so freundlich sein, den gekennzeichneten Bereich auf dem angehängten Foto von Turbocat (hoffe es ist ok, dass ich das mir das Bild mal kurz ausleihe) mal nachzumessen? Voll ausgefahren natürlich...Geht leider um jeden cm bei meiner Entscheidung welche es werden soll...Danke Euch



Bei mir: 185mm
*
Dichtung+Dreck: *
Feuchter Dreck sollte von der Dichtlippe einfach weggewischt werden, wogegen man angetrockneten Dreck vor jeder Benutzung entfernen sollte. Ich mach das gleich nach der Fahrt immer mit nem alten Lappen. 
Wie sich Dreck im Innern auswirken würde kann ich nicht beurteilen - freuen wirds die Technik sicherlich nicht


----------



## mät__ (19. Juni 2012)

*ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
*
-FETTES TEIL! Die Zuganlenkung unten ist top! Kein Scheuern am Rahmen bzw. irgendwelche wilden Kabelführungsgeschichten mehr! 
-Der Bedienhebel am Lenker ist genau richtig groß und der Hebelweg angenehm dimensioniert. Ich hab ihn links montiert, da ich dort nur selten den Schalthebel bedienen muss.
-Die Sattelklemmung ist wie bei vielen anderen guten Stützen mit zwei Schrauben gemacht, sodass sich die Sattelneigung leicht einstellen lässt.
-Bis jetzt: ca. 80km abwechslungsreiche Trails im Frankenland und kaum merkliches Spiel in der Führung. Da muss man schon sehr genau hinfühlen, um das zu bemerken.
-Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist richtig zackig, hab aber auch den Maximaldruck reingepumpt. Schneller als die Reverb (Vergleich bei einem Kumpel)
-Vor ichs vergess: hab die Version 125mm in Ø30,9mm; bei Gocylce für nen mäßig guten Kurs erstanden, aber nur da war sie lieferbar 

Alles in allem bisher ein sehr positiver Eindruck! Hatte vor ca. 3 Jahr die Maverik Speedball (danach war das die baugleiche "Joplin" von Crankbrothers), die aber leider mit einigen Kinderkrankheiten wie ausgeschlagener Führung, Ölverlust, bescheidener Sattelklemmung über Klemmkonus (den Konstrukteur würd ich gern mal treffen...) zu kämpfen hatte. Jetzt haben die verstellbaren Sattelsützen offenbar so langsam einen ausgereiften Entwicklungsstand erreicht!


----------



## BommelMaster (19. Juni 2012)

wisst ihr schon wie das klemmprinzip funktioniert?


----------



## haubert (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Milimeter platz zwischen dem 31,6mm Sattelrohr und der Ansteuerung ist?
wenn da genügend Platz ist, könnte ich statt 125mm vielleicht auch 150mm verbauen.


----------



## Montanez (20. Juni 2012)

Sieht nach genügend aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094379


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (21. Juni 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Sieht nach genügend aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094379


 

Nicht wenn diese eine 30,6mm ist und das Sattelrohr auch.
Der Kopf an der Mechanismus befestigt ist, ist sicher immer gleich.
Wenn ich also ein 34,9mm Sattelrohr mit Schelle habe, muss ich eine Hülse rein machen und habe eventuell keinen Platz mehr um die Stütze ganz nach unten zum Sattelrohr zu schieben.

Wer hat denn eine Stütze in 34,9 eingebaut und kann sie mal ganz nach unten fahren und fotografieren?


----------



## pfiff (24. Juni 2012)

Bei gocycle gibt es die Stütze mit 31,6mm und 435mm Länge in 1-2 Tagen Lieferzeit. 

Dummerweise habe ich bei bike-components bestellt. Die bekommen das Teil anscheinend nicht geliefert, weiß da jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

pfiff schrieb:


> Bei gocycle gibt es die Stütze mit 31,6mm und 435mm Länge in 1-2 Tagen Lieferzeit.



Dann müßte meine aber schon bei mir liegen

G.


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2012)

GoCycle stützt sich auch nur auf Versprechungen und Hoffnung...


----------



## Deichfräse (24. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> GoCycle stützt sich auch nur auf Versprechungen und Hoffnung...



So sieht´s aus und dann auch noch zu ´nem ziemlich deftigen Preis.
Hab´storniert und mir kommt erstmal eine Reverb an´s Bike, bis die LEV dann tatsächlich lieferbar ist.


----------



## Board-Raider (24. Juni 2012)

statt der Reverb könntest du dir doch auch erst mal eine KS Supernatural 150 kaufen.

Die gibt es für den gleichen Kurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis (26. Juni 2012)

Louis schrieb:


> Hab heute auch die Meldung von BC bekommen, dass sich die Lieferzeit geändert hat:
> 
> "die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-31,6 mm / 385 mm - 125 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 29.06.2012.
> Leider hat sich der Liefertermin Deiner Sattelstütze aufgrund von Problemen bei der Zollabfertigung um zwei Wochen verschoben."
> ...



Da ich die LEV doch schon dringend für den Bike-Urlaub benötige hab ich den Auftrag bei BC storniert und bei gocycle bestellt.

Letzte Woche ist sie eingetrudelt und ich konnte sie auch schon erfolgreich testen. Sehr geiles Teil, bin begeistert! Vorallem war mir auch wichtig, dass man den Zug einfach von der Sattelstütze lösen kann. Somit ist der Transport im PKW bzw. Einspannen im Montageständer ein Kinderspiel! Freu mich schon auf weitere Ausfahrten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2012)

Könnte bitte mal jemand das Teil vermessen, das an den Zug angeschraubt und an der Stütze eingehängt wird? (ist nicht eilig)


----------



## Louis (26. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Könnte bitte mal jemand das Teil vermessen, das an den Zug angeschraubt und an der Stütze eingehängt wird? (ist nicht eilig)



Meinst du diesen kleinen Haken? Wenn ja, wozu braucht man denn dieses Maß?


----------



## Hans (26. Juni 2012)

Louis schrieb:


> Da ich die LEV doch schon dringend für den Bike-Urlaub benötige hab ich den Auftrag bei BC storniert und bei gocycle bestellt.
> 
> Letzte Woche ist sie eingetrudelt und ich konnte sie auch schon erfolgreich testen. Sehr geiles Teil, bin begeistert! Vorallem war mir auch wichtig, dass man den Zug einfach von der Sattelstütze lösen kann. Somit ist der Transport im PKW bzw. Einspannen im Montageständer ein Kinderspiel! Freu mich schon auf weitere Ausfahrten.




war letzte Woche auf einem Alpencross, die erste Tour mit der LEV - bin begeistert. Die Reverb meines Freundes hat plötzlich nicht mehr gehalten 

Schöne grüße

Hans


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2012)

Louis schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen kleinen Haken? Wenn ja, wozu braucht man denn dieses Maß?


Ja, dieses Teil meine ich:






Mein wahrscheinlich zukünftiger Rahmen hat eine Durchführung für Variostützen-Züge/Leitungen am Oberrohr und ich würde gerne wissen, ob das Teil da durch passt, da ich für Bikeparkbesuche auf eine normale Stutze wechseln würde. Würde der Haken nicht mit durch passen, würde das den Aufwand erhöhen - was ich eben hoffe, dass es nicht der Fall ist und gerne vorher wüsste.


----------



## chorge (26. Juni 2012)

Kleb doch einfach das Ende des Zuges mit Tape an den Rahmenin so einem Fall. Dann musst du nicht alles ausfädeln.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ist keine schöne Lösung, aber zumindest eine Lösung. Allerdings hinge dann auch noch der Hebel am Lenker rum, was mir nicht gefallen würde...


----------



## derpedda (27. Juni 2012)

9.8mm, also eine 10mm Bohrung dürfte als Minimum reichen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, dieses Teil meine ich:


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

derpedda schrieb:


> 9.8mm, also eine 10mm Bohrung dürfte als Minimum reichen


Danke! Welches Maß ist das, die Breite?


----------



## derpedda (27. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke! Welches Maß ist das, die Breite?



Ja natürlich  Sonst machts ja kein Sinn. Die Seiten sind rund so das die maximale Breite auch über Eck nicht breiter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

derpedda schrieb:


> Die Seiten sind rund so das die maximale Breite auch über Eck nicht breiter wird.


Ok, das erkennt man auf dem Manual-Bild nicht  Danke nochmal!


----------



## jonalisa (28. Juni 2012)

Sollte meine Lev dann irgendwann mal bei mir eintreffen muss ich mir auch Gedanken über die Kabelbefestigung machen.

Habe dabei an folgendes Produkt gedacht:

*http://www.amazon.com/RockShox-Cable-Guides-Reverb-Seatpost/dp/B005543710*

Weiß jemand ob die Öffnung die oben angesprochenen 10mm groß ist?


----------



## R4b3 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,

heute ne Mail bekommen. Lieferzeit voraussichtlich 24.08.
Toll


----------



## boarder87 (28. Juni 2012)

wo hattest du bestellt?


----------



## R4b3 (28. Juni 2012)

Hab bei Bike Components bestellt.


----------



## jonalisa (28. Juni 2012)

Welches Maß hast du bestellt? 31,6mm - 150mm?


----------



## R4b3 (28. Juni 2012)

Hab 30,9mm - 125mm bestellt.


----------



## jonalisa (28. Juni 2012)

Laut BC soll meine 31,6mm - 150mm Stütze voraussichtlich am 10.08 eintreffen.
Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Vorfreude ist eh die schönste Freude ;-)


----------



## R4b3 (28. Juni 2012)

Irgendwann reicht auch die Vorfreude nicht mehr aus.
Hab Ende April bestellt.
Hatte gestern per mail angefragt ob der mir vorher genannte Termin 29.06
noch aktuell ist. Kam dann auch schnell die Antwort das er noch aktuell ist. Hab mich schon voll gefreut.

2 Stunden später kam dann die mail das sich die Lieferzeit auf 24.08 verlängert. Da war die Freude dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2012)

So - nun sind es auch wieder 2 Wochen Lieferzeit bei GoCycle...


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Juni 2012)

weiß denn nun schon jemand wie der klemmmechanismus der Stütze funktioniert?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

derpedda schrieb:


> 9.8mm, also eine 10mm Bohrung dürfte als Minimum reichen


sorry, dass ich noch ein weiteres Mal nachhaken muss... der Aufhänger ist flacher als 10mm, richtig? Das Loch wo es durch muss ist ein Langloch mit ca. 8mm Breite...


----------



## boarder87 (29. Juni 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> weiß denn nun schon jemand wie der klemmmechanismus der Stütze funktioniert?



ich vermute mal auch nicht anderst wie die vorherigen KS stützen oder der Lockout an Federgabeln...es wird irgendwo der Öldurchfluss geschlossen und dadurch arritiert...beim Betätigen des remotes wird das ventil geöffnet udn die stütze kann durch Körpergewicht nach unten oder die Luftfeder nach oben...


----------



## derpedda (29. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich noch ein weiteres Mal nachhaken muss... der Aufhänger ist flacher als 10mm, richtig? Das Loch wo es durch muss ist ein Langloch mit ca. 8mm Breite...



Ich hab diesmal den Haken nicht raus geholt. Hab den Zug bei mir möglichst dezent mit vielen Kabelbindern verlegt und kann den nicht so einfach aushängen. Also die Tiefe ist im eingebauten zustand gemessen und vielleicht nicht genau aber deutlich unter 8mm. Gemessen habe ich 6mm also braucht man eine Öffnung von 10x6mm oder eine 10mm Bohrung da die Seiten ein 5mm Radius haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2012)

derpedda schrieb:


> Ich hab diesmal den Haken nicht raus geholt. Hab den Zug bei mir möglichst dezent mit vielen Kabelbindern verlegt und kann den nicht so einfach aushängen. Also die Tiefe ist im eingebauten zustand gemessen und vielleicht nicht genau aber deutlich unter 8mm. Gemessen habe ich 6mm also braucht man eine Öffnung von 10x6mm oder eine 10mm Bohrung da die Seiten ein 5mm Radius haben ;-)


Super, bist ein Schatz  Das Loch, wo es durch muss ist 8 x >20mm, passt also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (30. Juni 2012)

Kann noch einer den Leerraum zwischen Seilzuganschlag und Tauchrohr messen? Am besten bei einer 31,6er!


----------



## R4b3 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,

konnte auch nichr mehr warten und hab bei Go Cycle bestellt. Stütze kam am Freitag. Funktion ist top. 
Wie von den anderen berichtet ist das seitliche Spiel vorhanden auch nach vorne und hinten wenn man fester wackelt. Aber wenig.
Beides merk ich aber beim fahren nicht. Denke das Spiel kommt von der Klemmung.
Ob sich das Spiel vergrößert wird sich zeigen. Leider bin ich erstmal 4 Wochen ausser Gefecht. Hatte Samstag nen Unfall und 
muss jetzt pausieren. Aber wenns so bleibt ist's ok. Dieses "Problem" mit dem Spiel scheinen ja so ziemlich alle Stützen zu haben.
Wie gesagt beim fahren merkt man nichts.

Cu


----------



## chorge (6. Juli 2012)

Was für eine hattest du bestellt? Welche Länge?
Kannst du bitte mal zudem die echte effektive Länge messen - also von der Unterkante des Rohres bis zur Mitte der Sattelklemmung?! DANKE


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Was für eine hattest du bestellt? Welche Länge?
> Kannst du bitte mal zudem die echte effektive Länge messen - also von der Unterkante des Rohres bis zur Mitte der Sattelklemmung?! DANKE


Hab sie auch jetzt für meine bessere Hälfte bei Gocycle bestellt und gestern bekommen.
Ich selbst warte ja noch auf das 150mm Modell.
...aber da kann ich wohl noch ein Weilchen (/lange ) warten.... Stand derzeit Ende September...
Die Länge war bei ihr auch kritisch (hatte ne Joplin die auch keinen mm länger sein durfte,
da man die Stütze nicht komplett im Rahmen versenken kann)
Nach meiner Messung ist die KS LEV auch 385 mm lang
(eher 1-2 mm kürzer je nachdem wie man die Klemmung neigt)

Interessant finde ich wie der Betätigungs-Mechanismus gelöst ist:
Letztlich scheint die LEV einfach eine um 180° Grad gedrehte klassische Variante zu sein.
Der Bowdenzug zieht dabei mit dem Haken einfach an einem kleinen "Bändchen" welches wohl zum Ventil am unteren Ende führt.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange dieses Bändchen hält und ob es mit der Zeit durch scheuert...
Ansonsten waren die KS Produkte bei mir recht haltbar bisher (Ausnahme die aller erste Serie mit den Riefen)


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Juli 2012)

Wieso gibt's die eigentlich bei GoCycle und sonst nirgends??


----------



## LeDidi (10. Juli 2012)

Hey,

von der X-Fusion Hilo weiß ich, dass sich die Stütze in sich radial verdrehen lässt - also dann störend, wenn man z. B. in Kurven mit den Beinen an den Sattel kommt und sich die Stütze mit Sattel verdreht, obwohl der Schnellspanner die Stütze eigentlich sicher fixiert.

Ist das bei der LEV auch möglich oder ist die fix?

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juli 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> von der X-Fusion Hilo weiß ich, dass sich die Stütze in sich radial verdrehen lässt - also dann störend, wenn man z. B. in Kurven mit den Beinen an den Sattel kommt und sich die Stütze mit Sattel verdreht, obwohl der Schnellspanner die Stütze eigentlich sicher fixiert.
> 
> Ist das bei der LEV auch möglich oder ist die fix?


Verdrehen sollte aber auch bei einer X-Fusio nicht sein.
Mehr oder minder leichtes Spiel haben sie aber alle (bis zu ein paar mm an der Sattelspitze(!))),
wobei die LEV von allen die ich in den Fingern hatte
(Joplin (sehr viel Spiel), i900-r (wenig Spiel), Reverb (ähnlich der 900)),
die LEV am wenigsten bis kaum merkbar aufweist.

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Stützen scheint das Spiel auch nicht von 
der Mechanik zu kommen sondern von der Sattelklemmung, welche ja 
auf der Stütze gedreht werden kann um den Zuganschlag an beliebige 
Stellen Positionieren zu können.

Aber bei allen Stützen hat das Spiel nie im normalen Alltag gestört/war dort merkbar. Das Spiel war nur merkbar wenn man am Sattel gewackelt hat.

Sicher das mit Deiner Stütze alles in Ordnung ist?


----------



## LeDidi (11. Juli 2012)

War die Stütze von einem Neurad, das ich aufgebaut habe. Habe erst im Netz davon gelesen, dann noch mal gecheckt - und siehe da: Sie lässt sich tatsächlich drehen.

Ich recherchier noch mal...

Dank dir für die Info!

Edit:
Das war der entsprechende Bericht:



sattler schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was mich jedoch am meisten Nervt: Das innere Rohr, welches ein- und ausfährt, läßt sich mit leichtem Druck drehen. Heißt: Wenn Du das Bike im Stehen ein wenig hin und her manövrierst, kannst Du den Sattel dabei versehentlich mit dem Oberschenkel verdrehen.
> [....]


----------



## teafortwo (12. Juli 2012)

Bei der KS LEV komme ich jetzt auch ins überlegen da jetzt 150mm mit unterer Zugverlegung möglich sind. Auch denke ich dass jetzt Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt, bzw. möglichst gut reduziert wurden.

Wenn ich aber in den Alpen viele Höhenmeter mache, möchte ich mit einer normalen Stütze fahren. Auch im Bikepark will ich keine Vario fahren. Wie bekommt man dann die Stütze schnell gewechselt? Und das mit Remote? Hat da vielleicht jemand Ideen? Kann man vielleicht den Zug an der Stütze schnell lösen?


----------



## R4b3 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

man kann denn Zug ganz leicht aushängen. 
Ist kein Problem die Stütze schnell zu wechseln. 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (12. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an, danke!


----------



## teafortwo (12. Juli 2012)

Aber dann hängt ja der Zug rum mit der Feder dran usw. Ist auch nicht grad schön, verdreckt, ...

Zug mit Hebel jedesmal abmachen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Juli 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Aber dann hängt ja der Zug rum mit der Feder dran usw. Ist auch nicht grad schön, verdreckt, ...
> 
> Zug mit Hebel jedesmal abmachen ist auch keine Lösung.


Kleines Tütchen drüber mit Kabelstrapse fest/zumachen und das Gebaumel mit nem weiteren Straps an den Rahmen gebunden, fertig....


----------



## Montanez (12. Juli 2012)

Den Remote Hebel kann man doch auch ohne weiteres vom Lenker abnehmen ohne etwas anderes abbauen zu müssen. Wäre dann an meinem Rahmen noch eine weitere Schraube unterm Oberrohr in der der Zug hängt. Klingt für mich nicht nach zu viel arbeit, zumal man es ja nicht alle 2 Tage macht.


----------



## teafortwo (12. Juli 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Den Remote Hebel kann man doch auch ohne weiteres vom Lenker abnehmen ohne etwas anderes abbauen zu müssen. Wäre dann an meinem Rahmen noch eine weitere Schraube unterm Oberrohr in der der Zug hängt. Klingt für mich nicht nach zu viel arbeit, zumal man es ja nicht alle 2 Tage macht.



Stimmt eigentlich. Bei mir wären es dann immer 3 Kabelbinder + Remote Hebel. Eine Sache von Minuten würde ich sagen...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

Die Auslieferung der 150mm Variante scheint zu beginnen

G.


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, scheint so... Aber ob meine dabei ist?!


----------



## AllmountainSeb (16. Juli 2012)

Woher nehmt ihr diese Info? Ich bin wohl unter den ersten Bestellern, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

Weil ich eine Mail bekommen hab, in der Stand, das mein Auftrag xxxxxx versendet worden ist. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das der einzige Artikel in dem Auftrag.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (16. Juli 2012)

Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

GoCycle

G.


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2012)

Chaka!!! Meine ist auch unterwegs... *freu*


----------



## S.L.R.R. (16. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung der 150mm Variante scheint zu beginnen
> 
> G.



Hab auch gerade ne Mail von GoCycle bekommen, dass mein 150/30,9mm in den Versand gegangen iss!!!


----------



## AllmountainSeb (16. Juli 2012)

Wann habt ihr ca. bestellt?


----------



## Montanez (16. Juli 2012)

wie geil, hoffentlich bekommen die anderen händler die auch bald.
und *******, die ist ja überall NOCHMAL TEURER GEWORDEN!!! 
ganz zu beginn stand die bei BC noch für 249 drin, dann 269 und jetzt 299. Sorry, aber das ist mir echt zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr ca. bestellt?



Am 17.6., soweit ich meinem Beitrag 305 entnehmen kann

G.


----------



## Stone0207 (16. Juli 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> ganz zu beginn stand die bei BC noch für 249 drin, dann 269 und jetzt 299. Sorry, aber das ist mir echt zu viel...


Ich hatte die 150er auch noch zu 269 Zeiten bei BC bestellt aber noch nicht bezahlt...mal gespannt, ob sie sich an ihr Angebot halten werden


----------



## S.L.R.R. (16. Juli 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr ca. bestellt?



... am 27.12.11 ... 



__________________________________
Op Jöck ... mit meinem HTC


----------



## jonalisa (17. Juli 2012)

Meine sollte auch unter den ersten Bestellungen sein, habe bei BC bestellt, als sie noch 249 â¬ gekostet hat.
Kanns kaum erwarten. Bezahlt hab ich sie damals sofort, gehe also davon aus, dass der Preis eingehalten wird, zumal ich nichts anderes gehoert habe.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (17. Juli 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Meine sollte auch unter den ersten Bestellungen sein, habe bei BC bestellt, als sie noch 249  gekostet hat.
> Kanns kaum erwarten. Bezahlt hab ich sie damals sofort, gehe also davon aus, dass der Preis eingehalten wird, zumal ich nichts anderes gehoert habe.


Ich habe bei BMO bestellt, aber hier steht immer noch lieferbar ab 03.09. lieferbar, am 02.09 will ich in Urlaub, hoffentlich kommt sie vorher.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Bei GoCycle haben sie die Lieferbarkeit auch nicht runtergesetzt. Scheinbar alle gekommenen schon im Vorfeld verkauft.
Meine hat schon der Postbote....und der sollte in ca. 90min kommen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

So 31,6/150mm zusammenmontiert...wahrscheinlich kommen noch 10cm Leitung weg, dann ist zumindest ein 5er vorne beim Gewicht

Aber wie das mit dem verdrehen der Leitung in 15° Schritten funlkionieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel ...kann mich da wer aufklären???



 

G.


----------



## Tompfl (17. Juli 2012)

welche Durchmesser habt Ihr bestellt, sind es nur die 30,9 oder hat auch einer ne Versandmeldung für die 30.9 mit 150 mm?


----------



## hamburger999 (17. Juli 2012)

Meine 150' er soll auch geliefert worden sein...
Bin leider erst Freitag Zuhause...


----------



## Stone0207 (17. Juli 2012)

@ LB Jörg

ist das tatsächlich ein güldener Hebel an der Remote ?????

Und noch eine Bitte: sei doch so nett und mess doch noch mal den auf dem Bild gekennzeichneten Bereich an der 150er....büüüüüddddde....merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. Juli 2012)

Und dann bitte auch gleich noch die Länge von der Sattelklemmschiene bis zum unteren Ende der Stütze... DANKE


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> @ LB Jörg
> 
> ist das tatsächlich ein güldener Hebel an der Remote ?????
> 
> Und noch eine Bitte: sei doch so nett und mess doch noch mal den auf dem Bild gekennzeichneten Bereich an der 150er....büüüüüddddde....merci



Ist ziemlich exakt 210mm....eben nommal nachgemessen
Bild ist etwas schlecht, war so dunkel, aber liegt unten genau bei 0 an und ist zur Mitte Sattelstützenbefestigungsbügel (Edit: Sattelklemmschiene) genau 435mm.





Aber mit dem Verdrehen des Zugausgangs hab ich immer noch eine Funktionsblockde...wie hast denn du deinen nach vorne gebracht?

Ne den goldenen Hebel hatte ich noch übrieg vom Tuningkit meiner KS 150 mit Hebeluntermsattelbedienung.
Paßt besser zu meinem Rad 






G.


----------



## AMIGO-XC (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,
nicht die Zugbefestigung wird verdreht, sondern die Sattelklemme. Diese kann gelöst werden - darunter liegt auch das Ventil um den Ausfahrdruck zu ändern.

<< Kay


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juli 2012)

@LB Jörg: Was machst mit deiner 150mm KS? Ist das die mechanisch umgebaute?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

AMIGO-XC schrieb:


> Hi,
> nicht die Zugbefestigung wird verdreht, sondern die Sattelklemme. Diese kann gelöst werden - darunter liegt auch das Ventil um den Ausfahrdruck zu ändern.
> 
> << Kay



Ahhhhhhh, Danke. Hab eben in dem Moment gerade den Kopf mal abgeschraubt gehabt um zu sehen ob man da was verstellen kann.
War aber auch recht fest drum hab ich nicht weiter probiert
Aber jetzt wo ichs weiß sollte es kein Problem mehr sein
So eine ausführliche Beschreibung und dann steht nur drinn das man sie in 15° Schritten verstellen kann, aber net wie

@Biker Wug: Das auf dem Bild ist die Mechanische. Fahre öfters noch mit nur Sattelbedienung, je nach Verwendungszweck des Rades. Habe aber noch eine neue Hydraulische auch, weil mich das mit der 3/10tel Hülse um auf 31,6 zu kommen gegeigt hat.
Die meiste Zeit hatte ich die Rase dran, aber bei der hat mir beim neuen Rad immer gut 1-2cm Auszug gefehlt für die optimale Höhe.
Drum hatte ich mir die SuperNatural und jetzt die Lev mal geordert...mal schaun ob sie mit der Rase mithalten kann

G.


----------



## Hans (17. Juli 2012)

oben die Sattelklemmung abschrauben, den unteren Teil der Sattelklemmung kann man dann drehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Hab ich eben gemacht

G.


----------



## pm.andy (18. Juli 2012)

Hab heute auch endlich meine 31,6 150mm von GC bekommen. Wie schon gesagt wurde um die 600g incl.Kabel und Remote Hebel. Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck , Spiel ist im vergleich zur Reverb kaum spürbar. Die 150 taugen mir voll , mal die ersten Touren abwarten.


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2012)

Morgen Früh hol ich meine aus der Post! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, darf sie sich am WEnin Latsch bewähren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2012)

So - abgeholt und dran rumgespielt... Zum Einbau leider noch keine Zeit! 
Länge ist wirklich ECHTE 435mm, also >2cm länger als die 420er Reverb, die eigentlich eher ne 410er ist.
Das Gewicht liegt bei rund 600g - muss die Reverb dann mal wiegen.
Schön, dass der Auslöseknopf theoretisch den inneren Klemmring meines Griffes ersetzen könnte. Mit meinen langen Fingern und den Hope Tech Bremshebeln ist es für mich aber besser den Schalter weiter nach innen zu versetzen.
Schade, dass das "Standrohr" nicht schwarz ist! 
Scheint spielfrei zu sein!

Soweit der erste Eindruck...


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Schade, dass das "Standrohr" nicht schwarz ist!


 
ja, dachte ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit. 

Aber am End siehts wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht aus, da es den Look der Tauchrohre der Gabel widerspiegelt, oder?


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2012)

Schwarz wär dennoch schöner - auch an der Gabel. Dass dies geht zeigt uns ja Mz, mit super Ansprechverhalten auch ohne Fukushima-verstrahlte Standrohre. Man stelle sich mal vor, wie geil ne weiße Fox mit schwarzen Standrohren und schwarzen Decals aussehen würde. Dazu noch nen Satz 2012er Crossmax SX... SABBER


----------



## chorge (19. Juli 2012)

Soooo - montiert! Alles easy, und die Stütze funktioniert wunderbar! Endlich den Kabelsalat der Reverb weg... Nur den Kabelausgang vorn am Hebel find ich Käse... Etwas abgewinkelt wäre besser!
Meine Reverb wiegt übrigens plusminus 5g genau das selbe, ist aber rund 2cm kürzer!


----------



## Ganiscol (23. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Schwarz wär dennoch schöner - auch an der Gabel. Dass dies geht zeigt uns ja Mz, mit super Ansprechverhalten auch ohne Fukushima-verstrahlte Standrohre. *Man stelle sich mal vor, wie geil ne weiße Fox mit schwarzen Standrohren und schwarzen Decals aussehen würde. Dazu noch nen Satz 2012er Crossmax SX... SABBER*



Pfui deibel! 

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten - mir gefällt blankes Metall zuweilen ganz gut.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie weit die 150er Version im Sitzrohr versenkt werden muss, also die minimale Einstecktiefe?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (25. Juli 2012)

12cm


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Habs mittlerweilen im Web selber gefunden, trotzdem einen grossen Dank.

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Stuetze?


----------



## chorge (25. Juli 2012)

Bislang sehr, habe sie aber auch erst einen Tag nutzen können. Immerhin jedoch im Vinschgau... Stilfser Joch und Madratschjoch...


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Ich komme aus dem schoenen Dorfchen Stilfs, du warst also bei mir zu Hause. Hast du dir die Kante gegeben und bist selbst hochgetreten?

Viel Spass noch.
Ride on.


----------



## chorge (25. Juli 2012)

Ne, faul zur Tibethütte geshuttelt, dann den Gletschersteig runter, mit dem Shuttle zur Gondel die nicht lief, und somit halt alles restliche von der Talstation hoch zum Madratschjoch -> Zufallhütte runter...
War ne Blitzaktion: Freitag Abend mit dem Auto vom Allgäu ins Vinschgau, und Samstag Abend schon wieder zurück nach Haus. Trotz Regen aber echt unendlich geile Aktion!!


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Fuers Tourentagebuch: Das Joch heisst Madritschjoch ;-)


----------



## chorge (25. Juli 2012)

UPS - SORRY!!! Eigentlich steht's ja auf dem Schild...


----------



## Board-Raider (26. Juli 2012)

hätte auch noch eine Frage. Wie weit kann der untere Teil im Sitzrohr versenkt werden?

215 mm nach diesem Bild!? kommt das hin?


----------



## cubabluete (26. Juli 2012)

Mich interessiert der Abstand zwischen der Stütze und der Seilzugaufnahme - also diese "Nase". Kommt man definitiv bei einem 34,9 Sattelrohr nicht zumindest teilweise weiter runter als bis zum untereren Ende der Seilzugaufnahme? Danke


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2012)

Keine Sorge, man kommt locker an der Sattelstützenschelle vorbei! Zumindest bei meiner Hope, und der NoName, die ich habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (27. Juli 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Mich interessiert der Abstand zwischen der Stütze und der Seilzugaufnahme - also diese "Nase". Kommt man definitiv bei einem 34,9 Sattelrohr nicht zumindest teilweise weiter runter als bis zum untereren Ende der Seilzugaufnahme? Danke


Doch doch, geht beim 301 mit einer anderen Klemme bis zum Anschlag rein!


----------



## Hans (27. Juli 2012)

geht


----------



## cubabluete (27. Juli 2012)

Super, dann passt die 125er. Danke


----------



## Das_Playmobil (27. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme an, dass das die 31,6mm Stütze ist? Dürfte die 30,9er auch noch passen?
Danke schoneinmal!


----------



## Hans (27. Juli 2012)

meine ist die 31,6er - ob die 30,9 passt? Ich denke schon


----------



## AlpenCanyon (30. Juli 2012)

Habe mir jetzt auch Mitte letzter Woche die LEV bestellt und am Samstag von hibike erhalten (30,9 mm - 125mm). Habe dann auch alles so wie in der Bedienungsanleitung montiert und nach weiterem Zugkürzen war dann eigentlich auch alles in Ordnung. Als ich dann ein paar Runden vorm Haus gefahren bin, hab ich bemerkt, dass der Haken bei der Zugeinhängung nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist. Bei mir rutscht es immer raus und drückt dann auch die rote KS-Abdeckkappe weg. Hat hier jemand die gleichen Probleme wie ich und könnte vielleicht einen Tip geben? Ich werde mir das Einhängeteil wohl morgen nochmal aus einem Stück Alu neu anfertigen, damit es nicht mehr so leicht rausrutscht und dann nen Kabelbinder um das Kästchen drum machen. Gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2012)

Also ansich müßte es unmöglich sein das dieser Haken sebständig herausrutscht. Bist du dir sicher das du ihn richtig eingehängt hast?

G.


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2012)

Der Haken muss "von innen" eingehängt werden - das heißt die beiden Nasen des Hakens zeigen nach außen, nicht zur Sattelstütze hin!!!! Hab den Fehler zuerst auch gemacht, und hab den Haken einfach von außen her eingehängt - dann passiert genau das, was AlpenCanyon beschreibt...
Man sieht es, wenn man sie die Bilder in der Anleitung ganz genau ansieht!


----------



## ralphi911 (30. Juli 2012)

in diesem Video sieht man ab 0:51 wie der "Haken" eingehängt werden muss.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_59sYeUgAw"]KS drop seatpost - LEV      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenCanyon (30. Juli 2012)

Ah ok. Jetzt wird mir alles klar! Danke für den Tip! Bei genauerem Hinsehen hab ichs jetzt auch in der Betriebsanleitung gesehn.


----------



## R4b3 (30. Juli 2012)

Hatte es auch die ganze Zeit falsch. Hat aber gehoben. Jetzt ist's richtig

Ist es bei euch auch so das wenn ihr euer Bike am abgesenkten Sattel ruckartig anhebt die Stütze rauskommt?
Wenn man den Sattel loslässt geht sie wieder in die alte Position.


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, dürfte normal sein... Zumal es bei allen 4 RS Reverbs, die ich "persönlich" kenne ganz genauso ist!


----------



## Stone0207 (30. Juli 2012)

Da ja jetzt doch schon recht viele hier die Stütze haben: schreibt doch mal ein paar detailiertere Erfahrungsberichte bitte. Wie macht sie sich so im täglichen Gebrauch? Alles so wie gewünscht? Erfüllt also die hohen Erwartungen?

Was mich nach wie vor interessiert: wie ist das denn, wenn es mal richtig schlammig ist und die Stütze dann von hinten komplett zugedreckt ist: dringt der Schmutz beim Versenken nicht ins innere der Stütze ein und könnte so irgendwann die Funktion beeinträchtigen?

Danke


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2012)

Die Stütze hat nen Dichtring/Abstreifer wie jede Federgabel, oder auch die Reverb. Dürfte also erstmal nix ausmachen... Meine Stütze funktioniert 1A - sprich so unauffällig wie ich es gern hätte. Soooo lange hab ich sie aber ja auch noch nicht dran. Im Vergleich zur Reverb wackelt sie etwas weniger, verkantet aber bei schräger Belastung etwas mehr - ist aber nicht störend, und IMHO einfach ne folge der engen Toleranz und der 150mm "Hebelwirkung". Bei schräger Last läuft sie auch etwas rauher als ne Reverb - merkt man aber im Einsatz auch nicht.
Fazit: Ich bin bislang rundum zufrieden! Wenn sie die nächsten 4 Wochen gut übersteht, verkaufe ich meine Reverb!


----------



## ralphi911 (30. Juli 2012)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt doch schon recht viele hier die Stütze haben: schreibt doch mal ein paar detailiertere Erfahrungsberichte bitte. Wie macht sie sich so im täglichen Gebrauch? Alles so wie gewünscht? Erfüllt also die hohen Erwartungen?
> 
> Was mich nach wie vor interessiert: wie ist das denn, wenn es mal richtig schlammig ist und die Stütze dann von hinten komplett zugedreckt ist: dringt der Schmutz beim Versenken nicht ins innere der Stütze ein und könnte so irgendwann die Funktion beeinträchtigen?
> 
> Danke



Nach etwas über 2 Monaten (1500km, 27000hm) habe ich noch keine Probleme mit der Stütze (LEV 31,6mm / 125mm). Sie funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag. Leichtes Spiel, aber das stört nicht. Bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit den Dichtungen / Abstreifring. Ich pflege ich die Stütze gleich wie die Gabel.
Top Kauf. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (30. Juli 2012)

Schön zu hören!
1500km und 27000hm in 2 Monaten, respekt! Die Zeit hätt ich gerne


----------



## ralphi911 (30. Juli 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Schön zu hören!
> 1500km und 27000hm in 2 Monaten, respekt! Die Zeit hätt ich gerne



Hatte zum Glück einen Woche Ferien bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## gmk (31. Juli 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Nach etwas über 2 Monaten (1500km, 27000hm) habe ich noch keine Probleme mit der Stütze (LEV 31,6mm / 125mm). Sie funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag. Leichtes Spiel, aber das stört nicht. Bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit den Dichtungen / Abstreifring. Ich pflege ich die Stütze gleich wie die Gabel.
> Top Kauf. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!



klingt schon ´mal sehr gut


nettes video
danke


----------



## L.Fignon84 (1. August 2012)

Die LEV in 125mm hat in der neuen WOMB mit großem Abstand den Testsieg geholt.
Die Tester konnten sich mit Lob kaum zurück halten.
Und es waren alle Top Marken vertreten.

Die neue FOX DOSS hat gnadenlos versagt.Sehr viel Spiel nach oben,zur Seite usw.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Die neue FOX DOSS hat gnadenlos versagt.Sehr viel Spiel nach oben,zur Seite usw.


Das gefällt mir


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

Hatte ich nicht anders erwartet...


----------



## L.Fignon84 (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir




Und mir erst!!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2012)

@Smubop: Das geht so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gefällt mir

G.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

Dann aber gleich richtig mit Sti(e)l:


----------



## nrgmac (1. August 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Die neue FOX DOSS hat gnadenlos versagt.



Und DOSS bei dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2012)

G.


----------



## Osti (1. August 2012)

hat jemand ne Tip, wo es die Lev zu nem guten Kurs gibt?


----------



## boarder87 (1. August 2012)

Hab letzte Woche die letzte lagernde Lev bei BMO für den stornierten Preis vom Mai für 249 erstanden. War echt mega viel Glück dabei und hab sie seit gestern zuhause. Ein geiles Teil =)


----------



## gmk (2. August 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Die LEV in 125mm hat in der neuen WOMB mit großem Abstand den Testsieg geholt.
> Die Tester konnten sich mit Lob kaum zurück halten.
> Und es waren alle Top Marken vertreten.
> 
> Die neue FOX DOSS hat gnadenlos versagt.Sehr viel Spiel nach oben,zur Seite usw.



in welcher ausgabe?
08 oder schon 09/2012
danke


----------



## Thor-Stan (5. August 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Tip, wo es die Lev zu nem guten Kurs gibt?


hallo..... schau mal bei Bike N Service in Hattingen nach. Frag nach dem Martin. Der hat noch welche für 249,-  glaube ich. oder ruf da an. gruss


----------



## LockeTirol (5. August 2012)

Eine davon gehört aber mir...


----------



## Xeleux (6. August 2012)

Ich hab im Internet gelesen, das die Stütze bis zu einem Fahrergewicht
von max.90 kg freigegeben ist  ...fährt jemand von Euch trotzden die LEV mit einem Gewicht über 90 kg ?


----------



## Erroll (6. August 2012)

Ich hätte ne Frage an die Leute, die die Lev schon am Bike haben. Drückt es bei euch auch wenn ihr den Sattel absenkt, die rote Abdeckkappe mit dem KS-Logo etwas aus der Aufnahme? Nicht viel, aber der Deckel hebt sich bei mir immer wieder ein wenig. Mich würde mal interessiern, ob das bei euch auch so ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2012)

Evtl. Post 410 lesen. Vielleicht hast dus verkehrtherum eingehängt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (6. August 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich hätte ne Frage an die Leute, die die Lev schon am Bike haben. Drückt es bei euch auch wenn ihr den Sattel absenkt, die rote Abdeckkappe mit dem KS-Logo etwas aus der Aufnahme? Nicht viel, aber der Deckel hebt sich bei mir immer wieder ein wenig. Mich würde mal interessiern, ob das bei euch auch so ist.


Bei mir bewegt sich die Abdeckkappe auch gar nicht. Ich vermute auch, das du den Haken falsch herum eingehängt hast.


----------



## Erroll (6. August 2012)

Tatsache. Der Haken war falsch rum. Hab ich bei der Montage übersehen. Jetzt passt es. Danke euch!


----------



## haubert (9. August 2012)

Hallo,
steht bei euch die rote Verschlusskappe parallel zur Sattelspitze oder ach ca 7,5° verdreht?
Sieht irgend wie doof aus,wenn das Kabel leicht von der Seite in den Aschenbecher des 301 geht.

Ich hatte bei meinem Händler 2 Stück in der Hand und bei beiden war das der Fall, daher habe ich es erst mal hin genommen, aber es stört mich trotzdem, weil es technisch keinen Grund dazu gibt.


----------



## chorge (9. August 2012)

Kann individuell angepasst und in jegliche beliebige Position gebracht werden!


----------



## haubert (9. August 2012)

Man kann jeweils 15° weiter verstellen, das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich rede aber von ca. 7,5 ° welche von der Mittelposition nach vorne abweichen und nicht gerade einzustellen sind. Das heißt, die sattelspitze zeigt genau nach vorne und der Auslösemechanismus ca. 7,5° zur Seite. Verdrehe ich eine Rastung, steht er zur anderen Seite.


----------



## chorge (9. August 2012)

Achso... Das ist ja blöd! Hast du es denn aber wirklich schon ausprobiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (9. August 2012)

logo, sonst wüsste ich doch dass es nicht anders geht


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2012)

Hmmmh, das ist komisch. Damit würde ich mich nicht abfinden können
Und die Madenschraube die das ganze Teil wo der Zuge reingeht, hinten klemmt, klemmt auch an der richtigen Stelle?

G.


----------



## haubert (9. August 2012)

Ja, geht auch nicht anders, da vorn das Umlenkröllchen und der Zugabgang die eigentliche Position vorgeben und die Madenschraube nur noch eine hintere Fixierung ist.


----------



## teafortwo (11. August 2012)

Kann jemand was dazu sagen wie die 30,9/150 lieferbar ist? Hat die schon jemand? Hab das Teil vor 3 Wochen bei Hibike bestellt und die können mir auch keinen Liefertermin nennen.


----------



## Rad-ab (11. August 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Kann jemand was dazu sagen wie die 30,9/150 lieferbar ist? Hat die schon jemand? Hab das Teil vor 3 Wochen bei Hibike bestellt und die können mir auch keinen Liefertermin nennen.



Laut Distri soweit ich weiß vermutlich erst wieder Ende September.
Ne kleine Charge scheint wohl in Umlauf gekommen zu sein vor kurzem.
Irgendwer hier im Thread hatte doch schon eine ergattern können....

Ich warte auch noch......vielleicht wirds was zu Weihnachten (2013  )


----------



## baumfreund (11. August 2012)

hi hab meine am 09.05.2012 bei Bike-Mailorder bestellt und mir wurde anfag der woche 
nochmals mitte august bestätigt also die 150er in 31,6
Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2012)

haubert schrieb:


> Ja, geht auch nicht anders, da vorn das Umlenkröllchen und der Zugabgang die eigentliche Position vorgeben und die Madenschraube nur noch eine hintere Fixierung ist.



Und bist du auf eine Lösung gekommen? Wenn nicht würd ich sie auf jedenfall zurückgeben

G.


----------



## Condor (12. August 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Kann jemand was dazu sagen wie die 30,9/150 lieferbar ist? Hat die schon jemand? Hab das Teil vor 3 Wochen bei Hibike bestellt und die können mir auch keinen Liefertermin nennen.


Dürfte schlecht aussehen... hab die Anfang April (!) bestellt, aktueller Liefertermin beträgt 28.09


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2012)

Als solide gebauter Mann fühle ich mich durch die 90kg Gewichtsbeschränkung dezent... verarscht.

Fahrfertig komm ich auf 105-110kg, abnehmen ist nur schwerlich eine Option.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Wobbi (12. August 2012)

sind die anderen versenkbaren stützen für mehr freigegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.L.R.R. (13. August 2012)

Fahrfertig komme ich auf etwa 120 Kilo. Mein Alva 160 ist auch nur bis 110 Kilo freigegeben, ich mach mir da aber trotzdem keine Gedanken.
Die Hersteller haben da immer eine Sicherheitsreserve, und ich denke, das Max. Gewicht liegt eher tiefer als das, was das entsprechende Gerät aushält.
Bei mir ist es jetzt auch so, das ich eher der Touren Fahrer bin, und daher mein Bike eh nicht zu 100% "ausgenutzt" wird, dann kann ich auch mit mehr Gewicht fahren 

Als schwerer Fahrer unterliegt dat Bike halt einem höheren Verschleiß! Aber dat die LEV direkt bei 110 Kilo kaput geht halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Hast Du die an nem HT oder Fully montiert? Bei einem Fully wirkt das Fahrergewicht ja auch nicht so "direkt" auf die Stütz wie bei einem HT.

Gruß, Frank.



__________________________________
Op Jöck ... mit meinem HTC


----------



## Tib (13. August 2012)

Ebend!

...wenn es danach ginge, dürften wir laut Hersteller Pseudodaten auch machen Mantel nicht mehr aufziehen (siehe Maximallast).


----------



## boarder87 (17. August 2012)

Letzte Woche ist mir in den Alpen beim Tragen aufgefallen, dass sich die Stütze im versenkten Zustand herausziehen lässt. Beim Loslassen geht sie wieder in die ursprüngliche Position.
Nun stell ich mir die Frage, ob das normal ist und ich es anfangs gar nicht bemerkt hatte oder ob sich da irgendwas verabschieded hat?


----------



## L.Fignon84 (18. August 2012)

Absolut normal!

Es sei denn,du hast die Stütze längere Zeit nicht aktiviert,dann bleibt sie stecken.
Ist ja beim Absenken auch so.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. August 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Absolut normal!
> 
> Es sei denn,du hast die Stütze längere Zeit nicht aktiviert,dann bleibt sie stecken.
> Ist ja beim Absenken auch so.



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies normal ist 
denn dies war immer das grosse Plus der KS, das man das Bike auch bei abgesenkter Stuetze an derer anheben konnt ohne das sie rauskommt wie die grotten Joplin 
meine Dropzone macht das auch nicht, doch sie bleibt auch stecken obwohl ich den Hebel zum ausfahren betaetigt habe


----------



## mät__ (19. August 2012)

hm, meine bleibt unten, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe...


----------



## L.Fignon84 (19. August 2012)

Es ist normal.Das liegt an den sehr engen Dichtungen,die verhindern sollen,das Dreck eindringen kann.Deshalb braucht sie nach längeren Pausen einen kleinen Ruck.
Danach flutscht sie aber wie warme Butter.


----------



## L.Fignon84 (19. August 2012)

mät schrieb:


> hm, meine bleibt unten, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe...




Auch,wenn Du sie vorher öfters ein und ausgefahren hast?


----------



## mät__ (19. August 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Auch,wenn Du sie vorher öfters ein und ausgefahren hast?



jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2012)

Kommt auch etwas aufs Radgewicht an

G.


----------



## Condor (22. August 2012)

An die Besitzer der LEV...

Wird eine solche abegewinkelte Führung mitgeliefert





?

Eigentlich ergibt es ja wenig Sinn, dass das Kabel den Hebel nach vorne anstatt seitlich verlässt.


----------



## boarder87 (22. August 2012)

nein sowas ist leider nicht dabei...ist wohl custom und ne richtig gute idee =)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2012)

Ich glaub bei mir war sowas dabei? ..oder es war beim Goldelox Kit dabei.....aber ich dachte bei der LEV.

G.


----------



## ralphi911 (22. August 2012)

nein, bei mir war es auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Wobbi (22. August 2012)

das metallfarbene winkelstück? ein bekannter hatte es im lieferumfang seiner lev dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbocat (22. August 2012)

War bei mir nicht dabei. Dürfte eventuell mit einem Bogen einer alten V-Brake nachbaubar sein.


----------



## R4b3 (22. August 2012)

Bei mir war's auch nicht dabei.


----------



## jonalisa (22. August 2012)

Die alte KS 950-R wurde mit diesem Stück ausgeliefert. Die Schraube zur Anpassung der Zugspannung war damals allerdings noch direkt am Hebel und nicht entlang der Leitung.
Meine Supernatural hatte dann schon die Justierung entlang des Kabels und wurde ohne diesen Bogen geliefert.
Mir persönlich taugte das alte System besser.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

Sowas gibt es z. B. bei Reset (etwas runter scrollen), nennt sich "Cockpit Pipe" und kostet 9,90â¬. Keine Garantie, dass das Teil passt! mÃ¼sste aber eigentlich schon. Da hÃ¤tte man dann auch eine Nachstellung fÃ¼r die Zugspannung mit dabei. Und wenn man das Teil evtl. weglassen kann, hat man einen sehr engen Bogen, bei den V-Brake Teilen dÃ¼rfte der deutlich grÃ¶Ãer sein.


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2012)

Servus, nach 3 Monaten des Wartens habe ich heute meine LEV (31,6/385/125) in Emfang nehmen können, sogleich eingebaut, ging problemlos.
Ein problem gibt es, wie kann ich den Leitungsanschluß an der Stütze um die jeweils 15° verstellen? Ich habe schon probiert die zwei kleine Madenschrauben zulösen um den Leitunganschluß zuverdrehen, da geht aber nichts.
Kann es sein dass man die Überwurfmutter dafür lösen muss?.
Die ist allerdingas richtig festangezogen.
Danke für Tips.
Achja, Gewicht der Sastü alleine 486gr. mit Schaltzuhülle, Zug und den Kleinteilen=576gr.


----------



## R4b3 (8. September 2012)

Hi, 

schau mal ab post 380. Frage kam schonmal auf. 

Cu


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2012)

Danke




habe für den Winkelabgang den von einer Magura Thor Flycontroll genommen


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2012)

da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, dass man die Sattelklemme abnehmen muss um den Leitungsanschluß zuverdrehen.
Steht nicht in der sonst guten Beschreibung drin.


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, dass man die Sattelklemme abnehmen muss um den Leitungsanschluß zuverdrehen.
> Steht nicht in der sonst guten Beschreibung drin.



Ich will nicht an deinen Fähigkeiten zweifeln, aber in der Bedienungsanleitung steht wirklich Schritt für Schritt drin, wie man den Leitungsanschluss ausrichtet. Ein Blick hätte genügt =)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2012)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht an deinen Fähigkeiten zweifeln, aber in der Bedienungsanleitung steht wirklich Schritt für Schritt drin, wie man den Leitungsanschluss ausrichtet. Ein Blick hätte genügt =)



Da muß ich Orakel mal in Schutz nehmen, weil ich das gleich Anliegen hier mal nachgefragt hab. In meiner Anleitung ist das nicht erklärt...mit keiner Silbe.
Da steht nur das man den Abschluß in 15° Schritten verstellen kann. Was ja ansich sogar falsch ausgedrückt ist, da man ja den Sattel in 15° Schritten verstellt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. September 2012)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht an deinen Fähigkeiten zweifeln, aber in der Bedienungsanleitung steht wirklich Schritt für Schritt drin, wie man den Leitungsanschluss ausrichtet. Ein Blick hätte genügt =)


Dank dir dass du nicht an meinen Fähigkeitenn zweifelst, ich nämlich auch nicht 
Es steht in der Anleitung,"in 15° Schritten wie nachstehend gezeigt ausrichten", dann ist da ne Zeichnung, mehr nicht. Danach gehts weiter mit Mindest Einstecktiefe.


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2012)

Was für ne Anleitung habt ihr denn bekommen? Ich hab so ein Zentimeter starkes Heftchen bekommen, wo wirklich Schritt für Schritt drin steht, wie man das verdreht inklusive Explosionszeichnung. Tut mir leid, ich nehm alles wieder zurück wenn ihr solch eine Anleitung nicht mitgeliefert bekommen habt


----------



## cubabluete (8. September 2012)

Lässt sich die Stütze jetzt gerade ausrichten, soll heißen Leitungsabgang gerade nach vorne und Sattelnase auch gerade nach vorne? Hier hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass das nicht gehen soll, denn wenn man die Sattelnase gerade nach vorne hat ist der Leitungsanschluß endweder 7,5 Grad nach links oder nach rechts verdreht. Vielleicht kann das jemand beantworten, da meine am Di eintreffen wird. Danke.


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2012)

das macht mich auch stutzig und habe es selber noch nie ausprobiert, aber bei mir zeigt es 90° zur Seite...bei einer Abstufung von 15° sollte es doch möglich sein den Anschluss nach vorn und hinten auszurichten ?


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2012)

vielleicht hilft dir das Bild weiter:


----------



## cubabluete (9. September 2012)

Sollte gehen, werde es am Di sehen. Danke!


----------



## cubabluete (10. September 2012)

Könnte mir bitte mal jemand verraten, welchen Druck ihr in der Stütze fährt, um einerseits eine vernünftige Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu haben und andererseits nicht zu viel Druck zum absenken zu benötigen. Ich glaub die vorgeschriebene Range ist von 150 - 250 Psi. Danke.


----------



## Hans (10. September 2012)

ich fahr 200 PSI - passt perfekt


----------



## Erroll (10. September 2012)

Bis jetzt habe ich am voreingestellten Luftdruck nix verändert. Passt mir ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Biker. (10. September 2012)

Hey Leute.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit auch die LEV und bis auf eine Sache super zufrieden.

Bei Gewichtsverlagerung auf dem Sattel knackt und knarzt es immer.
Sprich, wenn ich nach hinten oder vorne auf dem Sattel rutsche kommt immer diese "Knack". 
Dieses Geräusch kommt 100% von der Klemmung des Sattels. 

Ich bekomme das Geräusch aber nicht weg. Habe es schon mit mehr NM und weniger NM probiert. Habe sogar schon alle Kontaktflächen und Schrauben mit Montagepaste eingerieben. 2 verschiedene Sattel habe ich auch schon probiert. Und ich hatte sie schon in 2 bikes drin.

Das Knarzen ist immer da.
Ich wiege 95kg, dass kann aber eigentlich nicht der Grund sein.

Bei Sattelstützen, die oben eine Verzahnung haben, hatte ich solche Probleme nie.

Wisst ihr eine Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## Erroll (10. September 2012)

Ich hatte das Knarzen auch. Bei mir hatte sich immer wieder mal die Klemmung gelöst nach ein paar Ausfahrten. Loctite hat bei mir Abhilfe geschaffen. Seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## .Biker. (10. September 2012)

Mit wieviel NM hast du sie angezogen? Egal ob ich sie zuknalle oder nicht, das knacken bleibt.


----------



## Erroll (11. September 2012)

10 nm wie angegeben.


----------



## chorge (11. September 2012)

Ist es der Sattel?


----------



## Erroll (11. September 2012)

Gib mal ein wenig Montagepaste auf die Rails des Sattels und benutze für die Klemmung mal mittleres Loctite. Sollte es dann immer noch da sein, würde ich es auch auf den Sattel zurückführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (11. September 2012)

Brunox in die Kontaktpunkte Sattelschale/-schiene!


----------



## .Biker. (11. September 2012)

Der Sattel ist es nicht, sondern die Klemmung. Habe 2 Sattel probiert uns es war das selbe.

Ich habe alle Kontaktflächen mit Montagepaste bestrichen. 
Das Geräusch ist immernoch da.

Morgen werde ich es mal mit Loctite probieren.


----------



## chorge (11. September 2012)

Check mal den Bereich wo der Klemmkörper des Kopfes das Rohr umschließt! Vielleicht ist ja da was drunter?


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2012)

Leitungsabgang ist jetzt in der gewünschten Position. Ging sehr einfach, man muss nur wissen wie.
Danke nochmals für den Hinweis.


----------



## .Biker. (11. September 2012)

Habe soeben alle Kontaktflächen und Schrauben dünn mit Loctite Schraubensicherung bestrichen.
Vorher natürlich alles einzeln gereinugt und entfettet.

Nach einer halben Stunde mal draufgesetzt und es war kein knacken mehr da.

Aber richtig testen kann ich es erst beim nächsten Ausritt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

> Hallo Smubob,
> 
> die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-30,9 mm / 435 mm - 150 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 05.10.2012.


----------



## chorge (20. September 2012)

Das warten lohnt sich!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Jaja, ich weiÃ  Ist nur blÃ¶d, dass ich gerade ein neues Bike bekommen habe und die serienmÃ¤Ãige StÃ¼tze etwas zu kurz ist - aber fÃ¼r die kurze Ãbergangszeit will ich natÃ¼rlich nicht extra nochmal ne StÃ¼tze kaufen  habe auch gerade nochmal nachgemessen, ob mir die 125er nicht reichen wÃ¼rde, die wÃ¤re bei Bike-Components auf Lager und 40â¬ billiger, aber mit der wirds dann grad so grenzwertig, dann lieber warten und alles ist so wie's sein soll...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Die 125er reicht dir genau so lang bis du einmal länger die 150er gefahren bist 

G.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2012)

Nee, das wäre generell einfach nur ein Kompromiss. Jetzt habe ich an der normalen Stütze ziemlich genau 15cm Verstell-Hub (brauche ich bei steilen Sachen auch) und genug Luft für den Kopf der Variostütze, also kann die 150er die herkömmliche Stütze inkl. Sattelschnellspanner *komplett* ersetzen - und etwas anderes käme für mich nicht in Frage. WENN, dann richtig 

PS: die LEV wird meine erste Variostütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nee, das wäre generell einfach nur ein Kompromiss. Jetzt habe ich an der normalen Stütze ziemlich genau 15cm Verstell-Hub (brauche ich bei steilen Sachen auch) und genug Luft für den Kopf der Variostütze, also kann die 150er die herkömmliche Stütze inkl. Sattelschnellspanner *komplett* ersetzen - und etwas anderes käme für mich nicht in Frage. WENN, dann richtig



Oder so

G.


----------



## chorge (21. September 2012)

Das ist dann sogar die optimale Situation!! Ich muss leider die LEV an richtig fiesen Stellen nochmal rund 5cm mechanisch absenken. Naja, ob es ein MUSS ist?! Aber zumindest ist dann der Sattel ganz aus dem Weg. Vorteil: in dem Fall ist er aber eben dann auch weiter draußen wenn ein kleiner Zwischenanstieg kommt, als mit ner 125er! Somit kann ich mit der LEV nun den Sattel bei langen DH mechanisch unten lassen, ohne bei ner kleinen Ebene komplett in Keller zu treten... Bei der Reverb war das deutlich schlechter...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Das ist dann sogar die optimale Situation!! Ich muss leider die LEV an richtig fiesen Stellen nochmal rund 5cm mechanisch absenken. Naja, ob es ein MUSS ist?! Aber zumindest ist dann der Sattel ganz aus dem Weg. Vorteil: in dem Fall ist er aber eben dann auch weiter draußen wenn ein kleiner Zwischenanstieg kommt, als mit ner 125er! Somit kann ich mit der LEV nun den Sattel bei langen DH mechanisch unten lassen, ohne bei ner kleinen Ebene komplett in Keller zu treten... Bei der Reverb war das deutlich schlechter...



Da sind wir ja Leidensgenossen Drum fahre ich auch die meiste Zeit mit der Rase.

G.


----------



## Ponch (21. September 2012)

Beträgt die Länge des besten Teils auf dem Sitzrohr bei der 150mm Version der auch ca. 6cm (waren doch 6, oder?)?


----------



## eLw00d (21. September 2012)

> die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-31,6 mm / 435 mm - 150 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 23.11.2012.




bestellt am 7. April...


----------



## teafortwo (21. September 2012)

Vielleicht wirds ja dann was mit Weihnachten...

Ich wart auch schon seit 2 Monaten auf die 150/30.9. Dann eben nächstes Jahr...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> > die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-31,6 mm / 435 mm - 150 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 23.11.2012.
> 
> 
> bestellt am 7. April...


 Na da kann ich ja schon damit rechnen, dass sich die 150/30,9er auch noch mehr verzögert als bis Anfang Oktober. Das wird doof mit der "Übergangsstütze"  ...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist nur blöd, dass ich gerade ein neues Bike bekommen habe und die serienmäßige Stütze etwas zu kurz ist - aber für die kurze Übergangszeit will ich natürlich nicht extra nochmal ne Stütze kaufen


----------



## xc9 (22. September 2012)

Canyon hat anscheinend beim Strive http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf2013 ne 150er Reverb.


----------



## xc9 (22. September 2012)

HM weiß jetzt net warum der link nicht funtzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (22. September 2012)

So lange die Reverb aber noch diese intelligente Zuganlenkung oben hat, bzw. der eigene Rahmen nicht für die Stealth vorbereitet ist, ist sie leider kein würdiger Ersatz für die LEV.


----------



## chorge (22. September 2012)

Die 150er Version der Reverb gibt es leider nur als Stealth.
Für mich uninteressant:
- Meine Rahmen sind nicht dafür geeignet!
- Ich muss manchmal zum Transport die Stütze entfernen können!
- Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mit der Stealth noch ne zusätzliche mechanische Absenkung gut klappt.
Daher freu ich mich an meiner LEV am Cannondale, und bin aber auch mit der Reverb an meinen Nicolai zufrieden.


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (26. September 2012)

Das könnte für den ein oder anderen Interessant sein...
Auf der KS Webseite gibt's ein paar Videos zur LEV.
http://kssuspension.com/support/tech-info/

LEV Einbau:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUXcLchjFV4&feature=relmfu"]KS LEV Installation - YouTube[/nomedia]

LEV Service:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7wdE2wqhOA&feature=relmfu"]KS LEV Service - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2012)

Sehr vorbildlich


G.


----------



## baumfreund (4. Oktober 2012)

also sieht jetzt nach ende dezember aus und  dan gibts direckt das 2013 modell


----------



## boarder87 (4. Oktober 2012)

hast du irgendwas von ner überarbeiteten 2013er Version gelesen oder hast du das nur angenommen, dass es eine neue Version geben soll?
Viel haben sie ja nicht gerade vekauft, dass sich ne Überarbeitung lohnt, außerdem wüsst ich nichts zu verbessern, (außer dass sie sich nicht mehr nach oben rausziehen lassen soll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2012)

Gibt doch jedes Jahr von jedem Dreck eine neue Version....
Schöner, schneller, leichter, besser,......teurer!
Durch diese Produktpolitik wird z.B. dein 2012er Bike quasi über Nacht zum entwerteten Oldie. 
Bei der LEV wird man aber nicht mit wirklichen Neuerungen oder einem neuen Design rechnen dürfen.


----------



## tool (4. Oktober 2012)

> Bei der LEV wird man aber nicht mit wirklichen Neuerungen oder einem neuen Design rechnen dürfen.


Vielleicht ist das 2013er Feature ja die Verfügbarkeit...


----------



## cubabluete (4. Oktober 2012)

Die 125er haben sie ja als erstes angekündigt (und auf die hat man schon lange warten müssen), aber dass es dann mit den anderen Versionen so lange dauert ist schon seltsam.
Gott sei dank ist die 125er die richtige für mich und nach einem Monat Einsatz kann ich nur positives berichten. Die teurere Specialized z.B. arbeitet bei weitem nicht so geschmeidig wie die Lev


----------



## Condor (5. Oktober 2012)

> die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-30,9 mm / 435 mm - 150 mm / SB 0 mm hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 30.11.2012.



... am 06.04 bestellt.
Naja, wenigstens liefern die fehlerhafte Produkte nicht einfach aus, wie es andere MTB Firmen tuen würden.


----------



## chorge (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach du shice... Da hatte ich ja echt irrsinniges Glück, dass ich meine 31.6 / 435 /150 bekommen habe!!!! Krass!! Und sie funktioniert echt 1A...


----------



## baumfreund (5. Oktober 2012)

ja keine ahnung das mit dem 2013 model hat mir bike-mailorder so geschrieben ob da was anders ist ?? ich denke auch die verfügbarkeit wird sich ändern im laufe des jahres!!! also ich hab mitte mai bestellt kotz


----------



## L.Fignon84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt bringt KS doch ein preiswertes Alternativ Modell raus,mit schwarzer Beschichtung am Rohr.
Warum nur dort,und nicht auch bei der LEV?
Es würde doch so gut aussehen!


----------



## uli_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da nochmals eine Frage zum Thema Tragen am Sattel.
Das mit dem Ausfahren bei abgesenktem Zustand habe ich hier im Forum gelesen. 
Wer kann noch was zum "Tragekomfort" sagen? Lässt sich das Bike gut tragen? Ist die Sattel-Sattelstützen-Verbindung solide?

Gruss Uli


----------



## boarder87 (7. Oktober 2012)

find an der Klemmung gibts nicht viele Unterschiede zu meiner P6, welche ich zuvor gefahren bin. Ich hab das mit dem Sattel herausziehen auch nur gemerkt, als ich mal die Sattelspitze auf die Schulter gelegt habe und die Stütze eingefahren war. Aber so zu tragen fand ich eh bescheiden 
Sonst weis ich nicht nicht was du unter Tragekomfort verstehst


----------



## Wobbi (7. Oktober 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Jetzt bringt KS doch ein preiswertes Alternativ Modell raus,mit schwarzer Beschichtung am Rohr.
> Warum nur dort,und nicht auch bei der LEV?
> Es würde doch so gut aussehen!



was bringen die raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone0207 (7. Oktober 2012)

http://kssuspension.com/products/seatposts/eten-remote/


----------



## Wobbi (7. Oktober 2012)

die eten kannte ich schon! empfinde diese aber nicht als direktes "alternativprodukt" zur lev. wobei ich ks mit der beschichtung auch nicht verstehe!


----------



## Bunse (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: 
Kann einer, der die 150mm Version zuhause hat mal sagen bzw. nachmessen, ob die an mein Bike passen würde ? 
Habe mal alles durchgemessen, wie es am Stereo momentan (Syntace P6 Stütze) bei mir aussieht:

siehe Anhang... alle Angaben in mm.


----------



## fuxy (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe meine Lev 150mm wieder abbestellt, nachdem sich der Liefertermin mal wieder um 3 Wochen verschoben hat auf mittlerweile ende November ( bei einigen Händlern sogar auf den 31.12.12 )
Im Winter brauch die Stütze eh nicht, das wäre totes Kapital, also werde ich mir erst wieder eine im Frühjahr bestellen.
Dann sind sie hoffentlich wieder lieferbar.


----------



## cubabluete (9. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Kann einer, der die 150mm Version zuhause hat mal sagen bzw. nachmessen, ob die an mein Bike passen würde ?
> Habe mal alles durchgemessen, wie es am Stereo momentan (Syntace P6 Stütze) bei mir aussieht:
> 
> siehe Anhang... alle Angaben in mm.


 
Das wird sich schwer ausgehen und auch nur dann, wenn deine Maße (19+3) von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung gemeint sind. Es kann möglicherweise funktionieren, wenn du die "Nase" der Lev komplett über den Schnellspanner/Rahmen bringst um sie ganz einzustecken. Dabei musst auch beachten, dass beim Leitungsabgang senkrecht nach unten noch Platz ist. Ich würde dir eher eine 125er empfehlen. Hab auch 22 cm (Sattelrohr-Sattelklemmung) und bei mir geht sich die 125er gerade mal so aus. (schau mal in meien Fotogalerie).


----------



## Bunse (9. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Das wird sich schwer ausgehen und auch nur dann, wenn deine Maße (19+3) von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung gemeint sind. Es kann möglicherweise funktionieren, wenn du die "Nase" der Lev komplett über den Schnellspanner/Rahmen bringst um sie ganz einzustecken. Dabei musst auch beachten, dass beim Leitungsabgang senkrecht nach unten noch Platz ist. Ich würde dir eher eine 125er empfehlen. Hab auch 22 cm (Sattelrohr-Sattelklemmung) und bei mir geht sich die 125er gerade mal so aus. (schau mal in meien Fotogalerie).



Vielen Dank für die Infos !
Hab mir schon sowas gedacht... vom Nachteil ist da noch, dass das Rohr nen durchmesser von 34,9mm hat und folglich noch eine Reduzierhülse passen muss und die Nase wahrscheinlich nicht seitlich über das dicke Rohr und den Spanner passt ...
Sehe ich das richtig ?

Edit: Was ist das für ein "Winkelrohr" an der Fernbedienung ? Ist die im  Lieferumfang enthalten oder wo hast du die her ? Sieht gut aus, statt  nen riesen Radius zu legen


----------



## cubabluete (9. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos !
> Hab mir schon sowas gedacht... vom Nachteil ist da noch, dass das Rohr nen durchmesser von 34,9mm hat und folglich noch eine Reduzierhülse passen muss und die Nase wahrscheinlich nicht seitlich über das dicke Rohr und den Spanner passt ...
> Sehe ich das richtig ?


 
Seitlich könnte es schon drüber gehen (ev. brauchst einen anderen Schnellspanner). So oder so wird es eng, wennst Pech hast geht es sich gerade nicht aus. Die 125er ist meines erachtens aber voll ausreichend und noch dazu lieferbar! Damit bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Bunse (9. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Seitlich könnte es schon drüber gehen (ev. brauchst einen anderen Schnellspanner). So oder so wird es eng, wennst Pech hast geht es sich gerade nicht aus. Die 125er ist meines erachtens aber voll ausreichend und noch dazu lieferbar! Damit bist auf der sicheren Seite.


Danke


----------



## Bunse (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da noch eine Frage:
Wie lang sollte die Reduzierhülse sein ? Wenn die Kind Shock 385mm lang ist ? Und die längen später im Einbau, wie jetzt bei der aktuellen Stütze sein sollen ? Ich komm dabei auf 165mm Einstecktiefe ?! Reicht da eine 150mm lange Hülse ? z.B. von Airwings ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (10. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine Frage:
> Wie lang sollte die Reduzierhülse sein ? Wenn die Kind Shock 385mm lang ist ? Und die längen später im Einbau, wie jetzt bei der aktuellen Stütze sein sollen ? Ich komm dabei auf 165mm Einstecktiefe ?! Reicht da eine 150mm lange Hülse ? z.B. von Airwings ?


Sollte reichen. Die Hülse sollte mindestens die Länge der Mindest-Einstecktiefe von Rahmen und Stütze haben. ...was'n Satz


----------



## Bunse (10. Oktober 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Sollte reichen. Die Hülse sollte mindestens die Länge der Mindest-Einstecktiefe von Rahmen und Stütze haben. ...was'n Satz



Das wären laut Hersteller mindestens 80 bzw 100mm also wäre die 150mm perfekt, auch wegen der Stabilität oder reicht ne 100mm ?
Kommt nich auf ein paar Gramm an, wiege selber nur 67kg


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Das wären laut Hersteller mindestens 80 bzw 100mm also wäre die 150mm perfekt, auch wegen der Stabilität oder reicht ne 100mm ?
> Kommt nich auf ein paar Gramm an, wiege selber nur 67kg


Je länger desto stabiler würde ich sagen, die Stütze kann sich besser/großflächiger am Rahmen abstützen...
... auch wenn das bei Deinem Gewicht vermutlich nicht so kritisch ist.


----------



## hömma (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Hülse mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr reicht, würde ich mir wegen Stabilität wenig Gedanken machen (auch mit 30kg mehr auf den Rippen ).


----------



## RealZac (10. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Das wird sich schwer ausgehen und auch nur dann, wenn deine Maße (19+3) von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung gemeint sind. Es kann möglicherweise funktionieren, wenn du die "Nase" der Lev komplett über den Schnellspanner/Rahmen bringst um sie ganz einzustecken. Dabei musst auch beachten, dass beim Leitungsabgang senkrecht nach unten noch Platz ist. Ich würde dir eher eine 125er empfehlen. Hab auch 22 cm (Sattelrohr-Sattelklemmung) und bei mir geht sich die 125er gerade mal so aus. (schau mal in meien Fotogalerie).



 @cubabluete:
(offtopic) Was hast du denn da noch an deiner Sattelstütze klemmen?


----------



## Bunse (10. Oktober 2012)

RealZac schrieb:


> @_cubabluete_:
> (offtopic) Was hast du denn da noch an deiner Sattelstütze klemmen?



Ich denke das ist nen Knog Rücklicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealZac (10. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nen Knog Rücklicht



Ahh, okay. Danke.


----------



## RealZac (13. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute auf meiner Großen Hausrunde (*klick*) mal wieder meine Touren-Sitzhöhe um ca. 10 mm nach oben korrigiert/optimiert. Und - obwohl ich einen 22'' Rahmen (mit verlängertem Sitzrohr) habe, bin ich beim Bike-Putzen auf die Idee gekommen, nochmals den Abstand Oberkante Sitzrohr - Sattelgestell zu messen...
...
210 mm!
...

Verdammt! Da passt ja doch eine 150er LEV rein! Die gibt es aber anscheinend noch nicht, oder??

Wollte nächste Woche eine 125er bestellen, aber nun, da ich weiß, dass die 150 ideal passen würde - was mach' ich'n jetzt?

Gibt's die 150er vielleicht doch schon irgendwo?


----------



## chorge (14. Oktober 2012)

Es gab mal kurz ein paar davon... 
Ich hab eine!


----------



## RealZac (14. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Es gab mal kurz ein paar davon...
> Ich hab eine!



Du Glücklicher.


----------



## chorge (14. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv!!!!


----------



## Bunse (14. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt 125er am Stereo und ich muss sagen, einfach perfekt !

Montage Kinderleicht, Funktion einwandfrei und die 125mm reichen völlig, auch wenn ich 210mm Platz hatte und auf jeden Fall ne 150er gepasst hätte, nachdem ich jetzt mal nachgemessen habe


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Oktober 2012)

goCycles hatte 20 Stk. bekommen im August und an die verschcikt, die letzten Dezember bereits bestellt hatten


----------



## zorro68 (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe gestern die Info von BMO bekommen das die Lev 150mm endgültig am 26.11. 2012 geliefert wird. Mann hat ja Zeit und Geduld


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Oktober 2012)

Na Toll... Habe grad eine 150mm Version bei einem Dealer in Auftrag gegeben...

Dann entweder auf 125mm Umschwenken oder ne Normale Stütze ins Bike bis die die LEV 150mm kommt...


----------



## fuxy (21. Oktober 2012)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFuelEx (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

wie hat sich das bei dir jetzt ergeben? Meine LEV hat nun auch spiel, und das nach dem ersten km. Der Händler sagt, das spiel ist normal...


----------



## fuxy (22. Oktober 2012)

.....


----------



## nrgmac (22. Oktober 2012)

Bitte definiert das Spiel mal genauer. 
Macht es einfach nur klack oder bewegt sich da richtig was?


----------



## lexle (22. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ganz normal gefahren um Rad erstmal kenen zu lernen, leicht Ber auf und leicht Berg ab ohne Sprünge oder Sonstiges.
> Der Sattel wackelt bei mir vor und zurück und bei dir ?
> Hab alles nochmal abgeschraubt, sauber gemacht und durchgesehen. Aber nix gefunden.



Schau mal ob sich die obere Platte der Sattelaufnahme verbogen hat.


----------



## fuxy (22. Oktober 2012)

Was meinst du mit verbogen? Wenn ja , was kann ich dann dagegen tun ? Tauschen , wenn das überhaubt geht.


----------



## lexle (25. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit verbogen? Wenn ja , was kann ich dann dagegen tun ? Tauschen , wenn das überhaubt geht.



Schraub einfach mal den Sattel runter 




sieht es so aus weißt du was ich meine  Dann wackelt auch immer wieder der Sattel 

Das verbiegt sich nach und nach


----------



## fuxy (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist bei mir noch gerade, aber gibts sowas als Ersatzteil ?


----------



## lexle (25. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir noch gerade, aber gibts sowas als Ersatzteil ?



Montiert gerade oder wenn du es demontiert anschaust? montiert mit sattel schauet es auch noch gerade aus  

Natürlich gibt es das als Ersatzteil bringt aber nix wenn das Teil von sich aus zu schwach ist und sich bei der nächsten Fahrt schon wieder verbiegt.


----------



## Bunse (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gleich 2 Fragen an euch:

1. Ist euch schonmal so eine Stütze gebrochen ? Hab die Tage die Bike durchgeblättert, da haben bis auf eine Stütze alle versagt und sind am Kopf gebrochen  Wie hoch ist das Risiko, dass das im Normalbetrieb passiert  Übernimmt der Hersteller irgendwelche Garantien dabei ?

2. Ich hab gemerkt, dass ich schon nach 3 mal fahren ein Hauch Spiel an der Sattelaufnahme habe, es stört nicht wirklich, aber schlimmer sollte es nicht werden. Liegt das auch an einer möglicherweise verbogenen Platte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich 2 Fragen an euch:
> 
> 1. Ist euch schonmal so eine Stütze gebrochen ? Hab die Tage die Bike durchgeblättert, da haben bis auf eine Stütze alle versagt und sind am Kopf gebrochen  Wie hoch ist das Risiko, dass das im Normalbetrieb passiert  Übernimmt der Hersteller irgendwelche Garantien dabei ?...



Ich weiß nicht, ob es in diesem thread war, aber es wurde schon allgemein bestätigt und abgenickt, das dieser Test einer der überflüssigsten, dümmsten und praktisch aussageärmsten aller Zeiten und aller Bikebravos ist...
Ich persönlich lese sehr viel über verschiedene Variostützen mit, fahre seit 2 Jahren Reverb und habe noch _nie_ von einem Bruch gehört...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es in diesem thread war, aber es wurde schon allgemein bestätigt und abgenickt, das dieser Test einer der überflüssigsten, dümmsten und praktisch aussageärmsten aller Zeiten und aller Bikebravos ist...


Und das hat *wirklich* etwas zu heißen, da die meisten (Labor-)Tests der Bikebravos völliger Schwachsinn sind...


BTW: wollen wir Wetten abschließen, ob ich meine 150er LEV noch vorm Frühling 2013 bekomme? Die Tage kam die Benachrichtigung rein, dass der von 28. 09. auf 05. 10. auf 30. 11. verschobene voraussichtliche Liefertermin auf 11. 01. 2013 verschoben wurde


----------



## biker-wug (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine abbestellt, das mit der Warterei nervt mich. Fahre jetzt mal die Reverb weiter und nehm dann evtl. die Stealth. Dann bohr ich halt ein Loch in den Rahmen.


----------



## nrgmac (26. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es in diesem thread war, aber es wurde schon allgemein bestätigt und abgenickt, das dieser Test einer der überflüssigsten, dümmsten und praktisch aussageärmsten aller Zeiten und aller Bikebravos ist...
> Ich persönlich lese sehr viel über verschiedene Variostützen mit, fahre seit 2 Jahren Reverb und habe noch _nie_ von einem Bruch gehört...



Nein, war nicht hier in diesem Fred.
Die Bruchgefahr im Praxisbetrieb ist im Regelfall auch nicht so groß, aber möglich. Auf dem Prüfstand wird nur ein Lebenszyklus eines Bauteils im Schnelldurchlauf simuliert. Ob eine Küchenschublade nun nach 100.000 oder 125.000 Schließzyklen den Geist aufgibt ist bei ca. 10 realen Schließvorgängen pro Woche relativ Wurst. 
Die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei einigen Bike-Parts rührt aber von solchen Tests.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich hab meine abbestellt, das mit der Warterei nervt mich. Fahre jetzt mal die Reverb weiter und nehm dann evtl. die Stealth. Dann bohr ich halt ein Loch in den Rahmen.


Das ist für mich leider keine Option, da ich die Stütze für Park-Betrieb gegen eine normale tauschen will und mein Rahmen am Oberrohr nur eine *Durch*führung hat... unter diesen Bedingungen bin ich leider etwas "fixiert" :-/ Weniger als 150 wäre auch wieder nur ein Kompromiss, da ich aktuell ziemlich genau 15cm Verstellweg nutze und mit der Variostütze den Sattelschnellspanner weg haben möchte - ohne funktionelle Einschränkung. Fahre ich halt noch eine Weile mit der normalen Stütze rum, auch ok


----------



## biker-wug (27. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Bikepark war auch ne Überlegung bei mir, hab aber jetzt beschlossen, dass ich dann die Stealth drin lasse, das muss die Stütze einfach abkönnen. Leitung kann ja dann keine mehr abreisen.

Am meisten Gedanken mach ich mir dabei noch um den Lenkerhebel.

Ich red auch von der Stealth mit 150mm. Die dauert sicherlich auch noch ewig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (28. Oktober 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich 2 Fragen an euch:
> 
> 1. Ist euch schonmal so eine Stütze gebrochen ? Hab die Tage die Bike durchgeblättert, da haben bis auf eine Stütze alle versagt und sind am Kopf gebrochen  Wie hoch ist das Risiko, dass das im Normalbetrieb passiert  Übernimmt der Hersteller irgendwelche Garantien dabei ?
> 
> 2. Ich hab gemerkt, dass ich schon nach 3 mal fahren ein Hauch Spiel an der Sattelaufnahme habe, es stört nicht wirklich, aber schlimmer sollte es nicht werden. Liegt das auch an einer möglicherweise verbogenen Platte ?



Also ich fahr jetzt die 4. verstellbare Stütze, gebrochen ist noch keine.
Die LEV 150 fahr ich seit Juli , bis jetzt kein Spiel und zum Glück auch keine verbogene Sattelaunahme.
War heute bei Schnee wieder damit unterwegs und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## benithedog (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie weit geht die Stütze maximal aus dem Sattelrohr bei 125 und 150? Ich habe ein sehr kurzes Sattelrohr und lange Beine ich brauche also von Mindesteinstecktiefe bis Satteloberfläche theoretisch ungefähr 290mm kommt das hin? Ich möchte eigentlich die 125er kaufen wenns sein muss auch die 150er könnt einer das mal messen also Satteloberfläche bis zur Markierung an der Stütze?


----------



## chorge (1. November 2012)

Satteloberfläche ist ein blöder Wert, da er je nach Sattel variiert!
Die Stütze muss 10cm versenkt werden (150mm 425er 31,6)
Somit bleiben 325mm bis zur Klemmschiene - die Längenangabe der Stützen bezieht sich nämlich immer von ganz unten bis zur Klemmung bei KS (im Gegensatz zu RS, die bei der Reverb "schummeln" und auch noch alles darüber bis zum letzten Schraubenzipfel mitrechnen).


----------



## benithedog (1. November 2012)

Danke, das bedeutet dann das die 125er mit 385mm noch max. 285 raus ragt plus Sattelhöhe? Kann das vielleicht noch einer checken?

Dank und Gruß 
Benni


----------



## LTeam (1. November 2012)

Fahr die LEV 150 seid ca.1000km Alpen und 1000km Harz und habe kein Spiel,nix verbogen,einfach alles TOP!So wie es sein soll!
War erst sehr skeptisch,da ich vorher mit Kind Shock i950 keine so guten Erfahrungen sammeln konnte-war damals froh als die Rock Shox Reverb raus kam.Die war/ist ziemlich perfekt aber die LEV setz wirklich nochmal eins drauf!Unglaublich!

Grüße ausm Harz


----------



## Retoo (1. November 2012)

Kann jemand kurz posten wie dick das Remotekabel ist?

Hat jemand die LEV am Stumpjumper FSR montiert? Bringt man das Kabel durch das kleine Loch am Oberrohr?

DANKE...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Zwischen 4,16 und 4,19mm...sehr hochwertig

G.


----------



## fuxy (1. November 2012)

Ja stimmt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

G.


----------



## Korbinator (1. November 2012)

Sorry, Meiner ist kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retoo (2. November 2012)

Passt das Remotekabel der LEV beim Specialized Stumpjumper 2012 oder 2013 durch das für Vario-Stützen gedachte Loch beim Oberrohr?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## fuxy (2. November 2012)

Ich denke schon. Das Kabel ist so dick wie das einer Schaltung.


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

Sofern denen kein Fehler unterlaufen ist, wurde meine 150er 31,6 LEV heute verschickt 

Es tut sich was


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2012)

Bei welchem Händler??


----------



## sud (12. November 2012)

gleich mal auspacken...


----------



## nrgmac (12. November 2012)

Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten?


----------



## hömma (12. November 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bei welchem Händler??



Würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren... Von Hibike habe ich bisher kein Update bekommen.


----------



## sud (12. November 2012)

Hab meine bei meinem lokalen Bikehändler bestellt. Bei seinem Großhändler sind wohl noch sehr viele im Rückstand ( haben nur 70 stück bekommen). Aber zumindest sind nun definitiv welche in der Auslieferung


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bei welchem Händler??



Gocycle, ist übrigens ein super bike Shop. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2012)

Was wiegt die 150er 31,6?


----------



## Hatebreed911 (12. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Gocycle, ist übrigens ein super bike Shop. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht



...zumal sie ja mit am teuersten auf dem Markt sind  Habe meine LEV 150mm 31,6mm vor einigen Wochen bei Hibike vorbestellt, für gepflegte 268,99 ink Versand


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

Hatebreed911 schrieb:


> ...zumal sie ja mit am teuersten auf dem Markt sind  Habe meine LEV 150mm 31,6mm vor einigen Wochen bei Hibike vorbestellt, für gepflegte 268,99 ink Versand



Ja am billigsten sind sie nicht, aber wenns was neues gibt hat man es zumindest als erstes


----------



## Hatebreed911 (12. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Ja am billigsten sind sie nicht, aber wenns was neues gibt hat man es zumindest als erstes



...wenn die paar Tage einem über 50 wert sind...bitte


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

Hatebreed911 schrieb:


> ...wenn die paar Tage einem über 50 wert sind...bitte



Ja ist schon ziemlich viel das stimmt, aber jetzt ist es mir auch egal. Im Moment freu ich mich nur das ich sie bald hab


----------



## BaerLee (13. November 2012)

Butter bei de Fische, Hand aufs Herz.
Wer fährt eine 150mm LEV, was taugt das Ding?
Hab kein Bock mehr meine Joplin fürs richtige Geballer per Schnellspanner komplett versenken zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (14. November 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was wiegt die 150er 31,6?



610 Gramm


----------



## chorge (14. November 2012)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Butter bei de Fische, Hand aufs Herz.
> Wer fährt eine 150mm LEV, was taugt das Ding?
> Hab kein Bock mehr meine Joplin fürs richtige Geballer per Schnellspanner komplett versenken zu müssen...



Ich fahr die schon den ganzen Sommer! 1A!!!


----------



## fuxy (14. November 2012)

Bei Ebay werden die 150er um die 330 gehandelt


----------



## BaerLee (15. November 2012)

Danke für die Infos. 330 ist mir zu teuer.
Das muss günstiger gehen.
Außerdem kann ich eine mit silberner Klemmung nicht gebrauchen. So eine würde mir den ganzen Style versauen... u no


----------



## chorge (15. November 2012)

Also meine hat ne schwarze Klemmung!


----------



## M8184 (15. November 2012)

Hab meine 150er soeben angebaut 
Also die Kabelhülle ist ja mal völlig übertrieben 
Bis man die mal abgezwickt hat ohne ordentlichen Seitenschneider 
Der Leitungsabgang am Hebel ist wirklich nicht gerade günstig gewählt, das Kabel muss so Oberhalb des Bremshebels geführt werden. Finde ich nicht gut. 
Und bis man mal gecheckt hat wie man den Leitungsanschluss an der Stütze verstellt dauerts auch ein bissl 
Eigentlich wird ja auch nicht der Leitungsabgang, sondern die Sattelklemmung verstellt.

Ansonsten ist die Funktion 1a. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn man abgesenkt hat und das Hinterrad an Hebt, bleibt die Stütze drin. Wenn man jedoch das ganze Bike (17kg) an hebt kommt die Stütze raus. Normal?

Bissl seitliches "Spiel" ist auch vorhanden, aber das habe ich ja schon gelesen. Zumindest weniger als bei der Reverb


----------



## cubabluete (15. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Hab meine 150er soeben angebaut
> Also die Kabelhülle ist ja mal völlig übertrieben
> Bis man die mal abgezwickt hat ohne ordentlichen Seitenschneider
> Der Leitungsabgang am Hebel ist wirklich nicht gerade günstig gewählt, das Kabel muss so Oberhalb des Bremshebels geführt werden. Finde ich nicht gut.
> ...


 
Ich hab eine Zugumlenkung (cockpit pipe)dran gebaut.
Beim Aufheben kommt die Stütze raus, ist normal.
Seitliches Spiel hab ich null. Auch nicht nach 2 Monaten Einsatz


----------



## hepp (16. November 2012)

Habe die 125er jetzt ein paar Wochen dran und muss sagen, dass ich echt angetan bin. Fand den Leitungsabgang zuerst auch nicht so gelungen aber wenn man den Zug mit einem Kabelbinder an der Bremsleitung direkt am Hebel befestigt bekommt man eine saubere Leitungsführung hin. Die Funktion und Ergonomie des Hebels finde ich super. Hatte vorher eine kronolog, die war  wenn sie denn funktionierte - gar nicht schlecht aber im Nachhinein kein Vergleich zur Lev. Wenn sie jetzt auch noch hält wäre sie perfekt!


----------



## Orakel (16. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Wenn man jedoch das ganze Bike (17kg) an hebt kommt die Stütze raus. Normal?


bei mir kommt die LEV 2cm hoch, danach bleibt sie fest, wenn ich mein Bike(13Kg) an der LEV hochhebe.
Leichtes seitliche Spiel hat meine auch, ist nicht der Rede wert, spürt man beim Biken nicht.


----------



## AlpenCanyon (16. November 2012)

Also meine Lev kommt beim Anheben an dieser nicht raus. Ich schätze das Gewicht meines MTBs so auf 13kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 147ar (17. November 2012)

Meine ist angekommen lev 150 top Teil


----------



## M8184 (17. November 2012)

AlpenCanyon schrieb:


> Also meine Lev kommt beim Anheben an dieser nicht raus. Ich schätze das Gewicht meines MTBs so auf 13kg.



Kannst du sie raus ziehen wenn du willst?


----------



## AlpenCanyon (18. November 2012)

Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, werd ich aber nachher mal machen.


----------



## teafortwo (18. November 2012)

Hab von hibike den 23.12.12 als Liefertermin bekommen für die 150/30,9. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## fuxy (19. November 2012)

Der wird in 14 Tagen noch mal um 4 Wochen verschoben


----------



## Stone0207 (19. November 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen?


 
ja, dito


----------



## Condor (19. November 2012)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung die Angabe von fuxy bestätigen.... 
(Meiner liegt noch aufn 30.11.... im Frühling bestellt, aber das ändert sich noch garantiert)


----------



## Stone0207 (19. November 2012)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> ja, dito


 
Jetzt muss ich mich glatt selbst korrigieren...Hibike hat mich eben informiert, dass die 150er/30,9 für mich zum Versand bereit liegt


----------



## BaerLee (20. November 2012)

147ar schrieb:


> Meine ist angekommen lev 150 top Teil


 
Was haste gelatzt und woher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 147ar (20. November 2012)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Was haste gelatzt und woher?



gocycle 330,-

gruss


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Hab von hibike den 23.12.12 als Liefertermin bekommen für die 150/30,9. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen von Bike-Components eine Mail bekommen, dass sich das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum auf 11. 1. 2013 geändert hat (kein Scherz!).




Stone0207 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich glatt selbst korrigieren...Hibike hat mich eben informiert, dass die 150er/30,9 für mich zum Versand bereit liegt


Besteht tatsächlich noch Hoffnung?


----------



## Stone0207 (20. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Besteht tatsächlich noch Hoffnung?



Du - ich hab jetzt mal meine 268,99 bezahlt (Bestellung vom 16.07.) und kann Dir dann in 2-3 Tagen mehr sagen
Aber falls ich tatsächlich der einzige Hibike Besteller wäre, der jetzt seine Stütze bekommt fänd ich's ja irgendwie auch komisch...homöopathische Dosen oder wie??


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> Du - ich hab jetzt mal meine 268,99 bezahlt (Bestellung vom 16.07.) und kann Dir dann in 2-3 Tagen mehr sagen
> Aber falls ich tatsächlich der einzige Hibike Besteller wäre, der jetzt seine Stütze bekommt fänd ich's ja irgendwie auch komisch...homöopathische Dosen oder wie??


Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass nur ne kleine Charge kommt, die lange nicht für alle Vorbestellungen reicht...


----------



## teafortwo (20. November 2012)

Hab eben von Hibike folgende Nachricht bekommen:

Kind Shock LEV Remote Vario-Sattelstütze 30.9x435mm,Hub: 150mm                                                     
Ab Lager lieferbar, für Sie reserviert



Der Preis ist immer noch gut bei denen. Am besten nicht zögern...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2012)

Hmm, dann haben die wohl gerade eine Charge bekommen. Ich habe von BC bisher nichts bekommen. Bei HiBike steht aktuell im Lieferstatus "Dieser Artikel wurde von uns bereits bestellt und ist vom Lieferanten für KW 50/2012 (10.12.2012 - 16.12.2012) angekündigt." Wenn das stimmen sollte, bestell ich die bei HiBike neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kama92 (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir auch die LEV zulegen. Könnte bitte jemand, der das Teil schon besitzt, die Höhe des Kopfes vom Unterteil der Stütze für mich nachmessen? Mich interessiert das Maß zwischen den roten Markierungen auf dem angehängten Foto.

Danke im Voraus!

MfG
kama92


----------



## Masberg (22. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, dann haben die wohl gerade eine Charge bekommen. Ich habe von BC bisher nichts bekommen. Bei HiBike steht aktuell im Lieferstatus "Dieser Artikel wurde von uns bereits bestellt und ist vom Lieferanten für KW 50/2012 (10.12.2012 - 16.12.2012) angekündigt." Wenn das stimmen sollte, bestell ich die bei HiBike neu...



Nur ob du als Platz 234 auf der Warteliste dann beliefert wirst?


----------



## dantist (22. November 2012)

Gibt es das Teil, das den Verstellmechanismus auslöst eigentlich einzeln zu kaufen? Falls ja, könnte man die LEV an zwei Bikes fahren indem man jeweils nur die Stütze selbst wechselt, Remotehebel und Kabel mit Auslösehaken wären dann fest an den jeweiligen Bikes installiert.

Dieses Teil hier meine ich mit Auslösemechanismus/Haken:





Hier gibts übrigens eine ziemlich ausführliches Review zur LEV, hoffe das wurde nicht schon erwähnt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

kama92 schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand, der das Teil schon besitzt, die Höhe des Kopfes vom Unterteil der Stütze für mich nachmessen?


Bemüh mal die Suche im Thread hier, die Maße wurden schon gepostet. So viel ich weiß zwar nicht dieses explizite Maß, aber zumindest so, dass du es dir ausrechnen kannst...




Masberg schrieb:


> Nur ob du als Platz 234 auf der Warteliste dann beliefert wirst?


Das würde ich vorher selbstverstänlich abklären


----------



## Montanez (22. November 2012)

@kama92: Check hier das Foto von torbocat: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1148520
Sieht nach ca 35mm aus.


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Habs mal nachgemessen, sind ungefährgenau 35,5mm


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

Ich hätte aber auch noch ein Foto aus dem Thraed hier
Das paßt mal gut mit dem Foto überein







G.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

Wohoo, neue Hiobsbotschaft:



> Hallo Smubob,
> 
> die erwartete Lieferzeit für Kind Shock-LEV Sattelstütze mit Remote Modell 2012-black-silver-30,9 mm / 435 mm - 150 mm / SB 0 mm ist zurzeit leider unbekannt. Sobald wir einen genaueren Liefertermin kennen, werden wir Dich umgehend informieren.
> Leider kann uns der Importeur keinen verbindlichen Liefertermin für Deine Sattelstütze nennen.


  

Morgen mal bei HiBike anrufen und denen bezüglich ihrer Lieferbarkeitsangaben auf den Zahn fühlen...


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Siehe post 607  das orakel hat wieder zugeschlagen...
deswegen hab ich meine 150er Anfang September wieder abbestellt und ne 125er gekauft, reicht auch.


----------



## Orakel (22. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Siehe post 607  das orakel hat wieder zugeschlagen...


was soll ich gesagt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kama92 (22. November 2012)

@ Montanez, fuxy u. LB Jörg: Danke Euch, das hilft mir weiter. Es sieht demnach ganz so aus, als wenn die 125er Stütze gerade so in meinen Rahmen passen wird, die 150er wäre definitiv zu lang. Bei der 125er würde der Klemm-Mechanismus direkt auf dem Sattelrohr aufsitzen, evtl. einige mm darüber. Wenn dass so sein sollte, würde mir das (auch optisch) sehr gut passen.

Ich werde gleich bei BC auf den Knopf drücken, dort sind mittletweile nur noch die 125er Ausführungen wählbar...

MfG
kama92


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Siehe post 607  das orakel hat wieder zugeschlagen...





Orakel schrieb:


> was soll ich gesagt haben







fuxy schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich meine 150er Anfang September wieder abbestellt und ne 125er gekauft, reicht auch.


Schön wärs... reicht mir leider genau nicht


----------



## fuxy (23. November 2012)

Wie groß bist du ? Ich bin 1,83m bei einer SL von 89 cm.
Klar würde mir ne 150 er besser gefallen und auch passen, aber für das normale fahren geht die 125er, weniger dürfte es aber auch nicht sein.
Wenns die Dinger im Frühjahr in Massen gibt, werde ich meine LEV meiner Freundin ans Rad bauen und mir ne 150er holen....vieleicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2012)

Ich bin 1,80 mit Schrittlänge 86. Klar würden 125mm für das Meiste reichen, aber der entscheidende Punkt für mich wäre, dass die 150er meine normale Stütze VOLLWERTIG ersetzt - ich habe ziemlich genau 15cm zwischen niedrigster gefahrener Bergab-Position und maximalem Auszug. Und wenn ich schon knapp 300 Steine für sowas ausgebe, dann will ich das auch gleich richtig haben  Außerdem kann ich dann auch den Sattelschnellspanner rauswerfen, ohne Funktionalität zu verlieren.


BTW: zu deinem Signatur-Spruch... hier in der Gegend fährt eine Japs-Proll-Karre rum mit "Lieber Golf spielen als Golf fahren" Aufkleber am Heck - der tut mir irgendwie leid  (tat er mir auch, als er mal hinter meinem Golf gedrängelt hat und  so rein gar kein Land gesehen hat, als ich mal etwas Gas gegeben habe )


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2012)

nach fast einem Jahr wartezeit ENDLICH 




Lev 150 mm


----------



## fuxy (24. November 2012)

Einige Händler haben die 150er Version aus dem Programm genommen!!! Zum Teil nur die 31,6, manche aber auch beide Versionen.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Einige Händler haben die 150er Version aus dem Programm genommen!!! Zum Teil nur die 31,6, manche aber auch beide Versionen.


dhttp://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p0f890fc01f40aa5d4d5827f58c9a73d9/Kind-Shock-LEV-Remote-Vario-Sattelstütze der hat se !!


----------



## .Biker. (24. November 2012)

Ich habe meine KS LEV 125 jetzt seit einigen Monaten im Gebrauch und sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.  Ich wiege 94kg und sie wird bei mir alles andere als geschont. Optisch ist auch kein Verschleiß zu sehen. 

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## fuxy (24. November 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> dhttp://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p0f890fc01f40aa5d4d5827f58c9a73d9/Kind-Shock-LEV-Remote-Vario-Sattelstütze der hat se !!



Aber nur die 30,9mm Version, die andere haben sie rausgenommen.....warum nur  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. November 2012)

Geht die Fernbedienung auch mit Acros oder anderen Klemmgriffen oder muss man unbedingt genau die ODI nehmen?
Ich hab z.B. Griffe von Spank und da sieht der Klemmmechanismus genauso aus wie bei ODI.


----------



## Hans (30. November 2012)

Ich hab die Fernbed. auf Specialized Griffen montiert, hab die Griffe ein wenig bearbeiten muessen - jetzt passt es.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Geht die Fernbedienung auch mit Acros oder anderen Klemmgriffen oder muss man unbedingt genau die ODI nehmen?
> Ich hab z.B. Griffe von Spank und da sieht der Klemmmechanismus genauso aus wie bei ODI.


Der Klemmmechanismus sieht nur ähnlich aus, er ist nicht gleich! Bei Spank und vielen anderen geht die Aussparung im Klemmring komplett durch, bei ODI nicht ganz. Dürfte aber (wie Hans schon geschrieben hat) ein lösbares Problem sein, der Griff ist ja nur Plastik...


----------



## teafortwo (30. November 2012)

Hab jetzt die 150er mit 30,9 von hibike bekommen und das Teil direkt montiert. Macht grundsätzlich einen guten Eindruck wobei die Stütze jetzt schon Spiel hat ohne dass ich einen Meter damit gefahren bin. Es ist nicht groß und bei Drehung und nach vorne/hinten bemerkbar. Denke mal dass mich es nicht stören wird, solange es nicht größer wird und die Stütze an sich funktioniert.

So wie die Leitung an der Fernbedienung nach vorne raus geht, ist etwas unschön. Da muss das Teil von Reset her. Auch die Schrauben für die Sattelklemmung könnten verbessert werden. Wenn man die max. 10Nm mit dem 4er Inbus anzieht, dann ist der Innensechskant einen Kreis.


----------



## indian66 (30. November 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die 150er mit 30,9 von hibike bekommen und das Teil direkt montiert. Macht grundsätzlich einen guten Eindruck wobei die Stütze jetzt schon Spiel hat ohne dass ich einen Meter damit gefahren bin. Es ist nicht groß und bei Drehung und nach vorne/hinten bemerkbar. Denke mal dass mich es nicht stören wird, solange es nicht größer wird und die Stütze an sich funktioniert.



dito, da war ich von der reverb schlimmeres gewohnt, aber gestört hat es gar nicht.
welches Teil von reset meinst Du denn? Der Kabelsalat ist echt Grütze.


----------



## teafortwo (30. November 2012)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Cockpit         Pipe[/FONT]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (30. November 2012)

.Biker. schrieb:


> Ich habe meine KS LEV 125 jetzt seit einigen Monaten im Gebrauch und sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.  Ich wiege 94kg und sie wird bei mir alles andere als geschont. Optisch ist auch kein Verschleiß zu sehen.
> 
> Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.


 
detto! nur die 94kg hab ich leider noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## .Biker. (30. November 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> detto! nur die 94kg hab ich leider noch nicht erreicht.



94kg, aber kein Gramm Fett. 

So ein Cockpit Pipe habe ich auch an meiner LEV, aber meines sieht etwas stylischer aus.^^


----------



## indian66 (30. November 2012)

.Biker. schrieb:


> So ein Cockpit Pipe habe ich auch an meiner LEV, aber meines sieht etwas stylischer aus.^^



Ist doch letzen Endes nix wirklich anderes als ne V-Brake Kabelführung. 
Dann doch lieber die Joplin-Betätigung


----------



## teafortwo (30. November 2012)

Ne V-Brake Führung macht einen riesen Radius und sieht grausig aus.

Hab soeben das Prob gelöst indem ich die Leitung einfach an der Bremsleitung direkt am Hebel mit einem Kabelbinder fest gemacht habe.

Man braucht auch nicht den Leitungslängeneinsteller oder wie sich das Teil nennt. Wenn man den Zug genau ablängt, passt das.

Auch die Schrauben habe ich ersetzt. An zwei M6x30er Zylinderkopfschrauben unten am Kopf einen Radius mit der Bohrmaschine hingefeilt. Jetzt kann ich entspannt 8NM geben mit einem 5er Inbus.


----------



## L.Fignon84 (1. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Klemmmechanismus sieht nur ähnlich aus, er ist nicht gleich! Bei Spank und vielen anderen geht die Aussparung im Klemmring komplett durch, bei ODI nicht ganz. Dürfte aber (wie Hans schon geschrieben hat) ein lösbares Problem sein, der Griff ist ja nur Plastik...




Ich würde wetten,das Dir die KS Schelle zu nah am Griff ist.Ich habe keine sehr großen Hände,und bei mir muss die Schelle ein gutes Stück weiter zur Lenkermitte.Aber probiers erstmal aus.


----------



## indian66 (1. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten,das Dir die KS Schelle zu nah am Griff ist.Ich habe keine sehr großen Hände,und bei mir muss die Schelle ein gutes Stück weiter zur Lenkermitte.Aber probiers erstmal aus.



Yupp bei mir locker  2cm


----------



## Hans (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

hab mal ein foto von meinem Hebel gemacht.

Den Specialized Griff hab ich ein wenig bearbeitet, damit die Klemmung passt, den silbernen 90° Bogen hab ich rumliegen gehabt. Der wurde mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. So gefällt mir das sehr gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Yupp bei mir locker  2cm



Yupp yupp

G.


----------



## mw01 (1. Dezember 2012)

Meine Lösung haut bis jetzt auch ganz gut hin..

Und mit der Stütze bin bisher ich auch sehr zufrieden. 
Nur das Verbindungsteil (Klaue) beim Seilzugende an der Stütze ist eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Hab vorsichtshalber den Deckel mit Kabelbinder gesichert, dass er mir eines Tages nicht flöten geht.


----------



## M8184 (1. Dezember 2012)

mw01 schrieb:


> Meine Lösung haut bis jetzt auch ganz hin..
> 
> Und mit der Stütze bin bisher ich auch sehr zufrieden.
> Nur das Verbindungsteil (Klaue) beim Seilzugende an der Stütze ist eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> Hab vorsichtshalber den Deckel mit Kabelbinder gesichert, dass er mir eines Tages nicht flöten geht.



Hast du die klaue auch von hinten her eingehängt? Denn dann sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein mit dem Deckel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:


----------



## L.Fignon84 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Tip,um die wirklich guten Oury Griffe wieder gerade zu bekommen.
Aus der Apo ne Spritze mit Känüle holen,und an 3-4 Stelllen Patex zwischen  Griff und Lenker spritzen.Griff korrigieren und mind.24h trockenen lassen.
Sieht doch gerade viel besser aus.


----------



## teafortwo (2. Dezember 2012)

Das würde wohl schon funktionieren aber ich schmiere ungern kleber an mein Rad. 

Wenn man die Griffe mal abmachen müsste, wären die dann für die Tonne?

Edit:

Bin heute das Ding testen gefahren und muss sagen: Geiles Teil!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

Man kann auch die Klassiker machen:

1. Thesaband um den Lenker wickeln und mit Spiritus überpinseln und dann den Griff draufziehen und über Nacht stehen lassen.

2. ...oder den Lenker vorher mit Haarspray einsprühen.

Beide Varianten lassen sich durch abrollern wieder gut lösen.

G.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten,das Dir die KS Schelle zu nah am Griff ist.Ich habe keine sehr großen Hände,und bei mir muss die Schelle ein gutes Stück weiter zur Lenkermitte.Aber probiers erstmal aus.


Mit dem was ich selbst mache hatte das Geschriebene ja nix zu tun  Ich vermute, dass der Hebel für mich auch 2-3cm nach innen muss, ich probiere es dann auch erstmal aus. Im Moment habe ich die Lizard Skins Northshore Griffe mit 3/4 Flange drauf, die haben zwar ODI-Schellen, aber bei denen wird es vermutlich eh nicht vernünftig gehen...






...aber evtl. kommen da eh ODI Rogue drauf - mal sehen.


----------



## Hatebreed911 (6. Dezember 2012)

Aktueller Status meiner Kind Shock LEV Remote-Vario-Sattelstütze 31.6x435mm, Hub: 150mm heute von Hibike bekommen: UNS wurde vom Importeur erneut eine Verschiebung auf Mitte Januar 2013 angekündigt.


----------



## Teex (6. Dezember 2012)

hey Leute ich reihe mich mal in die Warteschlange ein :C bei uns steht der Liefertermin laut Software immer noch auf 31.12.2012 ich liebe Platzhalter.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2012)

dann einfach mal in den sauren Apfel beissen und bei goCycles bestellen 
dort sind LEV's lagernd


----------



## indian66 (10. Dezember 2012)

Yupp, war nach exakt 1 Tag bei mir 
30,9 / 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (10. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ist dieser Bogen bei der Lieferung der LEV dabei?





Wenn nicht, wonach muß im Netz suchen?


----------



## fuxy (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Dezember 2012)

einfach eine Seite zurück und LESEN !


----------



## biker-wug (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute auch die Versandbestätigung von GoCycle bekommen. Freue mich schon auf die LEV, auch wenn momentan nicht gerade Bikewetter ist. 

Das ist mir den Aufpreis im Verhältnis zu anderen Händlern wert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Dezember 2012)

A propos Aufpreis: GoCycle hat die Preise fÃ¼r die LEV um 4â¬ gesenkt


----------



## biker-wug (11. Dezember 2012)

Super, das jetzt wo ich schon bezahlt habe!!!!!

Die 4 Euro hätten Weihnachten gerettet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (13. Dezember 2012)

BC scheint jetzt die ersten 150er (30,9mm) LEVs bekommen zu haben.


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2012)

Meine ist gerade angekommen, heute nachmittag wird montiert.


----------



## jonalisa (13. Dezember 2012)

Condor schrieb:


> BC scheint jetzt die ersten 150er (30,9mm) LEVs bekommen zu haben.


 
Worauf fußt deine Vermutung?


----------



## Condor (13. Dezember 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Worauf fußt deine Vermutung?


Darauf, dass ich meine gerade abgeholt habe.
Bestellt ~Anfang April, kann natürlich sein, dass die wieder nur eine Hand voll bekommen haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Condor schrieb:


> BC scheint jetzt die ersten 150er (30,9mm) LEVs bekommen zu haben.


Toll, dass ich meine dort gecancelt und bei HiBike neu bestellt habe, und die gerade die voraussichtliche Lieferung auf KW8/2013 verschoben haben  Aber da ich meine erst im August dort bestellt hatte, hätte ich bei dem Schwung sicher keine bekommen...


----------



## Montanez (13. Dezember 2012)

Scheinbar, denn man kann die 150er ist nichtmals im shop gelistet!


----------



## teafortwo (13. Dezember 2012)

Einfach per Nachname bestellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Hatte bei BC per Vorkasse bestellt, aber mit der Vereinbarung, dass sie mich benachrichtigen, wenn die Stützen kommen und ich dann erst überweise. Bei HiBike jetzt per KK, das ist auch entspannt. Den Aufpreis für NN sehe eich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein.


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2012)

Meine heute montiert, geiles Teil. Erste Probefahrt auch schon im Schnee gemacht. Gefällt mir gut das Teil!!
Auch die 150mm könnten mir reichen, glaub nicht, dass ich noch oft den Sattel manuell nachstellen muss.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Dezember 2012)

hi dem stimmt .
Ich habe mier gleich eine feste Schelle (Hope) montiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hatte bei BC per Vorkasse bestellt, aber mit  der Vereinbarung, dass sie mich benachrichtigen, wenn die Stützen kommen  und ich dann erst überweise. Bei HiBike jetzt per KK, das ist auch  entspannt. Den Aufpreis für NN sehe eich ehrlich gesagt nicht  ein.



Bei BC hättest ja dann nicht stornieren müssen. Und wenn man ein halbes Jahr soviel Geld hergibt, ohne was zu bekommen, dann nehme ich die 6 Euronen für NN bei so einen Artikel schon mal in Kauf.


----------



## Xeleux (14. Dezember 2012)

Habt Ihr den integrierten Spanner verbaut?
Wenn ja, wo habt Ihr diesen plaziert?


----------



## zorro68 (14. Dezember 2012)

LEV  435mm
150

endlich da!!!


----------



## hepp (14. Dezember 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den integrierten Spanner verbaut?
> Wenn ja, wo habt Ihr diesen plaziert?



Ich habe ihn gut 20 cm hinter den Hebel gesetzt aber wenn Du den Zug richtig ablängst kannst Du ihn Dir ganz sparen. Würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch tuen.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2012)

Ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Leitung, da ist er schön unterm Oberrohr versteckt.


----------



## Xeleux (14. Dezember 2012)

Also "verstecken" kann man den Spanner meiner Meinung nach nicht


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach die Tage mal Bilder, da sieht man dann, wo er versteckt ist.


----------



## hepp (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte auch erst vor ihn irgendwo am Rahmen unterzubringen, hatte dann aber Angst, dass er klappern könnte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

Haha, gestern das Update, dass sich die Lieferung auf KW08/2013 verschiebt - und heute die Versandmeldung  Also klappts doch noch mit dem Weihnachtsbaum   




biker-wug schrieb:


> Auch die 150mm könnten mir reichen, glaub nicht, dass ich noch oft den Sattel manuell nachstellen muss.


Bei mir (1,80 - SL 86) reichen die 15cm genau, habe ich bei der alten Stütze ausgemessen. Die Schraubklemme (Tune Schraubwürger, 9g ) liegt schon bereit 




teafortwo schrieb:


> Bei BC hättest ja dann nicht stornieren müssen. Und wenn man ein halbes Jahr soviel Geld hergibt, ohne was zu bekommen, dann nehme ich die 6 Euronen für NN bei so einen Artikel schon mal in Kauf.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber hat sich ja jetzt zum Glück erledigt 
Ich habe nirgends so viel Geld hergegben und würde das auch nicht tun! Bei KK wird erst belastet, sobald die Bestellung das Haus verlässt.




Xeleux schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den integrierten Spanner verbaut?
> Wenn ja, wo habt Ihr diesen plaziert?


Ich bekomme die Stütze ja erst noch, aber ich werde den Spanner exakt so verbauen:






(Reset Cockpit Pipe)




hepp schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn gut 20 cm hinter den Hebel gesetzt aber wenn Du den Zug richtig ablängst kannst Du ihn Dir ganz sparen.


Daran hätte ich meine Zweifel... wenn sich der Zug nur minimal längt, hast du u. U. schon das Problem, dass der Hebel die Mechanik nicht mehr sauber auslöst - davon hat man hier ja schon gelesen. Dann lieber den Spanner verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wären noch locker 5cm über, also eine Stütze wie die LEV mit 20cm würde funktionieren.

Über den Spanner stell ich nachher mal ein Foto online.


----------



## hepp (14. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Daran hätte ich meine Zweifel... wenn sich der Zug nur minimal längt, hast du u. U. schon das Problem, dass der Hebel die Mechanik nicht mehr sauber auslöst - davon hat man hier ja schon gelesen. Dann lieber den Spanner verbauen...


 
Der Zug wird kaum belastet und steht auch nicht wirklich unter Spannung, so dass ich nicht glaube, dass sich da nennenswert etwas verlängert. Aber selbst wenn, denke ich wird das die Funktion nicht einschränken und die Möglichkeit den Zug zu kürzen hast Du doch sowieso.
Hatte die gleichen Befürchtungen wie Du, nachdem ich die Stütze im Rad  hatte, habe ich mich geärgert, das Ding eingebaut zu haben. Es schadet aber auch nicht.


----------



## teafortwo (14. Dezember 2012)

Der Hebel macht soviel Weg dass auch eine größere Längung kein Problem wäre aber das wird nicht vorkommen bei der geringen Belastung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok, wenn ihr meint, dass das Teil nicht nötig ist, werde ich es auch weglassen. Ich mag es technisch sinnvoll reduziert  Und so ein Klopper in einer Leitung sieht ja auch sch**** aus 
Wenn ich eure Beschreibung richtig verstehe, macht der Hebel also deutlich mehr Weg, als für eine Entriegelung eigentlich notwendig wäre, richtig?

PS: meine LEV ist gerade bei mir angekommen, sehr schickes Teil  Werde mich gleich mal um den Einbau kümmern, zumindest die Stütze selbst inkl. Anpassung des Leitungsabgangs und Leitungsverlegung (bei meinem Rahmen im Oberrohr -> Gefummel). Den Zug kann ich noch nicht fertig ablängen, da die Cockpit Pipe noch in der Post steckt  Beides gestern verschickt, die Stütze (HiBike) kam direkt heute an, die andere Sendung mit der Cockpit Pipe (BC) ist gerade mal erst im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet worden. Aber das Bike fahre ich die Tage eh nicht, da stört das auch nicht...


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2012)

Warum machst die Cockpit Pipe ran?? Ich mach jetzt dann mal Bilder, die brauchst nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch net dran...hab gleich den Versteller am Griff.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meine Montageart:
Lenker: Funktioniert top, weder Probleme mit der Bremse, noch mit der Kraft durch die enge Leitungsschlinge beim Verstellhebel:




Der Versteller unterm Oberrohr, beim 601 passt das super, da sieht man nichts davon:




Die LEV mit dem Zuganschlag vorne, Leitung durch die Öffnung im Oberrohr geführt:


----------



## Masberg (16. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Haha, gestern das Update, dass sich die Lieferung auf KW08/2013 verschiebt - und heute die Versandmeldung  Also klappts doch noch mit dem Weihnachtsbaum


Welcher Durchmesser?


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Dezember 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> Welcher Durchmesser?



Und wo bestellt ? Meine Hibike Bestellung steht noch auf KW 3 2013..


----------



## L.Fignon84 (17. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ihr meint, dass das Teil nicht nötig ist, werde ich es auch weglassen. Ich mag es technisch sinnvoll reduziert  Und so ein Klopper in einer Leitung sieht ja auch sch**** aus
> Wenn ich eure Beschreibung richtig verstehe, macht der Hebel also deutlich mehr Weg, als für eine Entriegelung eigentlich notwendig wäre, richtig?
> 
> PS: meine LEV ist gerade bei mir angekommen, sehr schickes Teil  Werde mich gleich mal um den Einbau kümmern, zumindest die Stütze selbst inkl. Anpassung des Leitungsabgangs und Leitungsverlegung (bei meinem Rahmen im Oberrohr -> Gefummel). Den Zug kann ich noch nicht fertig ablängen, da die Cockpit Pipe noch in der Post steckt  Beides gestern verschickt, die Stütze (HiBike) kam direkt heute an, die andere Sendung mit der Cockpit Pipe (BC) ist gerade mal erst im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet worden. Aber das Bike fahre ich die Tage eh nicht, da stört das auch nicht...



Top,das du das Teil endlich in Händen halten kannst.
Bin auf Deine Eindrücke nach der ersten Ausfahrt gespannt.


----------



## zupaphil (17. Dezember 2012)

Falls es jemanden inetressiert, bei BMO ist die 150er in 30,9 momentan lagernd...
Am WE gab es sogar 15% auf alles, da hab ich mir das gute Stück gleich mal bestellt 
Hoffe der hohe Preis ist gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Dezember 2012)

dann poste mal den Link heir von BMO....gelistet werden dort nur die 100 und 125mm Variante


----------



## zupaphil (17. Dezember 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann poste mal den Link heir von BMO....gelistet werden dort nur die 100 und 125mm Variante



Upss...bis vor einigen Stunden gab es auch noch die 435er (150mm) Version! Da hab ich ja richtig Schwein gehabt!


----------



## klot (18. Dezember 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die LEV mit dem Zuganschlag vorne, Leitung durch die Öffnung im Oberrohr geführt:



Meine ist beim Spediteur  
Aber ich werde das Kabel, genau wie bei meiner alten Stütze am 301, seitlich am Sitzrohr vorbeiführen. 150mm sind zwar viel aber ich bin groß und muss trotzdem noch oft die Stütze zusätzlich versenken. Das Kabel dann jedes Mal durch den Kanal im Rahmen zu fummeln ist nicht praktikabel. 
Außerdem klemmt man, so wie auf Deinem Photo gezeigt, leicht das Kabel in der Sattelklemme.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Warum machst die Cockpit Pipe ran?? Ich mach jetzt dann mal Bilder, die brauchst nicht.


Ich finde es nicht gerade schön, wie die Leitung am Hebel so weit nach vorne rausläuft (da dürften wir uns einig sein ). Eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, den Zug direkt nach innen/unten zu führen habe ich leider nicht, da ist bei einem Hope Tech Hebel + Sram Trigger mit Matchmaker schlicht und einfach kein Platz. Die Bremsleitung läuft auch nicht so, dass ich den Zug dort sinnvoll dran strapsen könnte (habe ich bei anderen Bremsen auch schon gesehen), wäre für mich auch suboptimal, da ich die Stütze für Bikeparkeinsätze demontieren werde. Summa summarum bleibt also nur die Lösung mit der Cockpit Pipe...! Was leider auch mit einschließt, dass ich mit Pech den Spanner zwingend wie auf dem Bild oben verbauen muss, da ich sonst ja einen "Genderchanger" bräuchte, weil 2 mal "männlich" aufeinandertrifft. Mal sehen, ob ich sowas mit einer stabilen Alu-Zugendkappe basteln kann. Selbst wenn ich das schaffen würde, habe ich auch keinen sinnvollen Platz, an dem ich den Spanner sonst unterbringen könnte. Bei meinem Rahmen (Torque FRX) läuft der Zug IM Oberrohr und durch die Durchführung passt der nicht. Also entweder ganz ohne oder direkt an der Pipe.
Das Päckchen mit der Pipe ist gerade angekommen, ich schau mir das gleich mal an...




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich auch net dran...hab gleich den Versteller am Griff.


Direkt am Griff?? Mit einem ganz kurzen Stück Zughülle dazwischen oder wie? 




Masberg schrieb:


> Welcher Durchmesser?





Airhaenz schrieb:


> Und wo bestellt ? Meine Hibike Bestellung steht noch auf KW 3 2013..


30,9/435 und HiBike. Die LEVs kommen anscheinend immer nur in so "homöopathischen Dosen" in D an 




L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Top,das du das Teil endlich in Händen halten kannst.
> Bin auf Deine Eindrücke nach der ersten Ausfahrt gespannt.


Ich auch  Da ich vorm EIntreffen der Cockpit Pipe und den endgültigen Entscheidung, wie ich den Zug führe, da dran nicht rumbasteln wollte, habe ich sie bisher noch nichtmal "im Trockenen" getestet...! Aber die Stütze ist schon montiert und der Abgangswinkel des Zuges eingestellt. Sieht zusammen mit dem Schraubwürger und meinem geliebten SLR XC schonmal sehr ansprechend aus  Und es ist jetzt auch schon klar, dass ich so mit dem Sattel wohl gut 2cm tiefer komme als mit der originalen Standard-Stütze, die wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr an beiden Enden des möglichen Verstellwegs ein Kompromiss war - sofern bei voll im Sitzrohr versenkter LEV die Uphill-Position voll ausgefahren passt, was rechnerisch der Fall ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Direkt am Griff?? Mit einem ganz kurzen Stück Zughülle dazwischen oder wie?



Jetzt mußte ich das erst nommal überprüfen. 
Ich hab ja garnicht das Teil von der LEV genommen, sondern den Zugversteller der beim Umbaukit in Gold für die SuperNatural mit Hebel bzw. Leitungs KSi 950, dabei war.
Der kommt direkt an den Hebel und fällt garnet weiter auf.
Hier auf dem Bild zu erkennen.





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. Dezember 2012)

klot schrieb:


> Außerdem klemmt man, so wie auf Deinem Photo gezeigt, leicht das Kabel in der Sattelklemme.



Die Leitung klemmt da nicht, sondern liegt einfach im dem Spalt drin.

Du kannst sie ja durch den Aschenbecher führen und den Schnellspanner drehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt mußte ich das erst nommal überprüfen.
> Ich hab ja garnicht das Teil von der LEV genommen, sondern den Zugversteller der beim Umbaukit in Gold für die SuperNatural mit Hebel bzw. Leitungs KSi 950, dabei war.
> Der kommt direkt an den Hebel und fällt garnet weiter auf.
> Hier auf dem Bild zu erkennen.


Ahja, auch nicht schlecht!  Damit kommt die Leitung zwar im Prinzip noch weiter nach vorne raus, aber wenn man passende Gegebenheiten hat (nicht wie ich ) kann man die ja trotzdem noch schön führen...

Wenn ich gerade bei dem Thema bin: ich habe alles Erdenkliche ausprobiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Pipe dran kommt, besser gesagt: dran MUSS. Alles andere sieht zum kotzen aus. Habe sie gerade schwarz lackiert (in silber hätte die so arg rausgeklotzt) und überlege mir nun noch, ob ich den Spanner montiere oder nicht. Das Gewicht des Teils ist nicht nennenswert und es fällt auch optisch gar nicht so auf, würde ganz flach über dem AGB des Bremshebels liegen, daher tendiere ich dazu, es zu montieren. Werde morgen abend alles fertig zusammenstecken, dann mache ich auch Fotos...


----------



## Xeleux (20. Dezember 2012)

Wer von Euch würde sich bereit erklären, mir mal bitte die deutschen Seiten der Bedienungsanleitung per Mail (geb ich dann per PN raus) zu senden? 
Das wäre super hilfreich für mich... Danke schon mal!


----------



## fuxy (20. Dezember 2012)

Gibts die nicht auch als PDF Datei ?


----------



## Xeleux (20. Dezember 2012)

Nee... leider nicht "comming soon" lt.  Homepage 
Wenn jemand einen Link kennt... Nehm ich dankend an :thumbup:


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Nee... leider nicht "comming soon" lt.  Homepage
> Wenn jemand einen Link kennt... Nehm ich dankend an :thumbup:


Probier mal den hier 


Meine LEV ist mittlerweile fertig montiert. So 100%ig zufrieden bin ich mit der Zugführung noch nicht, aber viel besser gehts nicht... evtl. montiere ich in dem Schraubloch, das normal die Abdeckung der Durchführungsöffnung fixiert, noch einen Zug-Halter, wie er für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung am Rahmen zum Einstz kommt, damit kann ich den Zug etwas weiter nach außen fixieren und er läuft dann besser zum Hebel hin. Für den Hebel selbst habe ich eine Schraube in das vorhandene Gewinde gedreht, um dessen Weg zu begrenzen. Ich hatte ein Mal bei passend knapp abgelängtem Zug den Hebel voll durchgedrückt und dann ist irgendwas "durchgerutscht"  klang jedenfalls nicht gut und danach hatte der Zug ein Stück Spiel...! Die kleine Dichtung der Abdeckung habe ich leider schon geliefert, die zerreißt es aber auch sofort, wenn man sie böse anschaut  Gefahren bin ich jetzt noch nicht damit, aber der Gesamteindruck ist schonmal gut. Ich habe jetzt endlich so viel Verstellweg, wie ich brauche (war vorher wg. Knick im Sitzrohr nicht möglich) und bin schon gespannt, wie sich die Vorteile der Technik in der Praxis entfalten werden - ich bin ja noch Variostützen-Neuling 
Einziger wirklicher Minuspunkt in meinen Augen: der Innensechskant der Sattel-Klemmschrauben ist so großzügig, dass ein hochwertiger fabrikneuer Bit schon spürbar Spiel hat. Selbst bei höchst vorsichtiger Benutzung sehen die Schrauben danach schon ein Wenig mitgenommen aus


----------



## Xeleux (20. Dezember 2012)

Super... Danke schön :thumbup:


----------



## Xeleux (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie dreht man die Ansteuerung an der Sattelstütze?


----------



## fuxy (20. Dezember 2012)

Sattel ganz abschrauben, dann die Stütze drehen und Sattel wieder dran.
Gibt auch ein Testvideo auf IBC von der Stütze.

Ich kriege von meiner Freundin einen orangenen Hebel für die Stütze, aber nicht das Nachrüstkit aus D- Land mit dem hässlichen silbernen Knubel am Knopf.
Passend zu meinen Beef Cake .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Wie dreht man die Ansteuerung an der Sattelstütze?


Steht doch in der Anleitung...!  Du drehst NICHT die Anlenkung, sondern die Sattelhalterung.


----------



## cubabluete (21. Dezember 2012)

So ist es. einfach oben alles abschrauben und dann drehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Steht doch in der Anleitung...!  Du drehst NICHT die Anlenkung, sondern die Sattelhalterung.



In meiner Stands aber auch net 

G.


----------



## hepp (21. Dezember 2012)

@smubob: schöne Zugführung, sieht sauber aus. Verstehe auch warum Du die Pipe verbaut hast. Ich habe aber nicht verstanden warum Du den Hebelweg berenzen willst. Der paßt doch bei richtiger Zuglänge.


----------



## L.Fignon84 (21. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Probier mal den hier
> 
> 
> Meine LEV ist mittlerweile fertig montiert. So 100%ig zufrieden bin ich mit der Zugführung noch nicht, aber viel besser gehts nicht... evtl. montiere ich in dem Schraubloch, das normal die Abdeckung der Durchführungsöffnung fixiert, noch einen Zug-Halter, wie er für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung am Rahmen zum Einstz kommt, damit kann ich den Zug etwas weiter nach außen fixieren und er läuft dann besser zum Hebel hin. Für den Hebel selbst habe ich eine Schraube in das vorhandene Gewinde gedreht, um dessen Weg zu begrenzen. Ich hatte ein Mal bei passend knapp abgelängtem Zug den Hebel voll durchgedrückt und dann ist irgendwas "durchgerutscht"  klang jedenfalls nicht gut und danach hatte der Zug ein Stück Spiel...! Die kleine Dichtung der Abdeckung habe ich leider schon geliefert, die zerreißt es aber auch sofort, wenn man sie böse anschaut  Gefahren bin ich jetzt noch nicht damit, aber der Gesamteindruck ist schonmal gut. Ich habe jetzt endlich so viel Verstellweg, wie ich brauche (war vorher wg. Knick im Sitzrohr nicht möglich) und bin schon gespannt, wie sich die Vorteile der Technik in der Praxis entfalten werden - ich bin ja noch Variostützen-Neuling
> Einziger wirklicher Minuspunkt in meinen Augen: der Innensechskant der Sattel-Klemmschrauben ist so großzügig, dass ein hochwertiger fabrikneuer Bit schon spürbar Spiel hat. Selbst bei höchst vorsichtiger Benutzung sehen die Schrauben danach schon ein Wenig mitgenommen aus



Sauber!
Das hat Canyon mit der Zugführung wirklich sehr schön gelöst
Muss der Schraubwürger so stehen,oder kann der gerade montiert werden?
Dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> In meiner Stands aber auch net


Hast du die Anleitung, von der turbocat die Bilder hochgeladen hat? Das ist die, die ich auch habe und da steht's drin...




hepp schrieb:


> @smubob: schöne Zugführung, sieht sauber aus. Verstehe auch warum Du die Pipe verbaut hast. Ich habe aber nicht verstanden warum Du den Hebelweg berenzen willst. Der paßt doch bei richtiger Zuglänge.


Die Pipe nervt mich ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile schon... nach ein paar Lenkerbewegungen steht der Zug nicht mehr so schön flach wie auf den Fotos, sondern steht weiter nach oben  irgendwas muss ich da noch verbessern...
Ich habe den Hebel mal bei demontierter Abdeckung betätigt, wenn der Zug so abgelängt ist, dass der Hebel keinen Leerweg hat, zieht man vorm Ende des Hebelwegs schon den Haken gegen das Gehäuse des Leitungsabgangs. Ich vermute, dass das auf Dauer nicht so gut ist...




L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Das hat Canyon mit der Zugführung wirklich sehr schön gelöst
> Muss der Schraubwürger so stehen,oder kann der gerade montiert werden?
> Dann wärs perfekt.


Ja, die Zugführung IM Oberrohr ist echt eine sehr schöne Lösung. Fast schon komisch, dass das nur das FRX hat und das normale Torque nicht. Die Öffnung im Sitzrohr für eine Reverb Stealth (oder LEV Integra) haben ab Mj. 2013 beide...!
Der Schraubwürger steht exakt mittig zum Oberrohr, das täuscht auf den Fotos evtl. etwas...
EDIT: Ach, der Schlitz im Sitzrohr verwirrt vermutlich? Davon gibts zwei, einen ziemlich genau unter dem Leitungsabgang der Stütze und den anderen sieht man auf dem letzten Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Klemmung beißt sich ja schon ganz gut in den Lenker. Bei meinem Vector Carbon hab ich die Paranoia dass ich damit den Lenker zu sehr beschädige. Hab schon die Plastikteile von alten ODI-Griffen zwischen Hebel und Lenker gelegt, mit mäßigem Erfolg. 

Oder sehe ich hier Gespenster?


----------



## fuxy (25. Dezember 2012)

Nein würde ich auch so sehen, wenn das Carbon da eingekerbt wird kann sich das zur ungewollten " Sollbruchstelle" entwickeln.


----------



## GravelINg (27. Dezember 2012)

Servus Männer,

Gratulation an alle die schon bedient wurden! 
Ich hätte mal ne Frage, zwecks dem Leitungsausgang an der Stütze. 
Könnte da mal jemand den Abstand von Sattelstützenrohr(aussen) zur Leitungsbefestigung(innen) messen, natürlich braüchte ich da auch den Rohrdurchmesser. Das entscheidet bei mir nämlich über 125... oder 150mm...
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur euch viel Spass damit zu wünschen! 
Gruß,
Josef


----------



## fuxy (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab heute mal diese "gnerpeligen" Schrauben durch ein paar bessere ersetzt .
Hatte noch ne alte Scott Stütze die ich mal zu kurz abgesägt hatte ( Anfängerfehler ), diese hatte auch Schrauben mit halbrundem Kopf, die Imbusgröße hat sich auch zum positiven verändert


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

josef_ schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> 
> Gratulation an alle die schon bedient wurden!
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage, zwecks dem Leitungsausgang an der Stütze.
> ...




Da paßt bei mir bei der 31,6er genau 5,6mm dazwischen.

G.


----------



## GravelINg (27. Dezember 2012)

@Jörg
Prima, danke dir fürs Abmessen! 
Denkt ihr ich liege richtig in der folgenden Rechnung:
31,6mm -> Abstand 5,6mm
das müssten dann bei meiner 30,9er 0,35mm mehr sein da ja das Rohr einen geringeren Durchmesser hat, ergo -> Abstand 5,95mm
Das würde dann aber sowas von genau passen...
Gibts was neues bezüglich der Lieferbarkeit der 150er, bzw. nen anderen Shop als Gocycle dies lieferbar haben?

Gruß an alle und scho mal nen schönen Abend!


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2012)

josef_ schrieb:


> @_Jörg_
> Prima, danke dir fürs Abmessen!
> Denkt ihr ich liege richtig in der folgenden Rechnung:
> 31,6mm -> Abstand 5,6mm
> ...


habe nachgessen ....beim 30,9 sinns exakt 5,9 mm  !!
und HIBIKE ist's ab KW 03 Lieferbar,da ist mein's auch her , nach............................................................................


----------



## oett (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi ich hatte mir eigentlich ein Gapstar bestellt und passend dazu schon ein LEV gekauft.
Da ich mich aber dann doch umentschieden habe ist schon eine Reverb verbaut und ich brauche die LEV nicht...

Vlt. ist ja hier jemand auf der Suche.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/89985-kind-shock-lev-sattelstutze-mit-remote

Grüße aus Aachen

oett


----------



## Xeleux (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mir gern einen Ersatzbowdenzug mit allem Zubehör zulegen. Hat jemand auch schon mal im Netz danach gesucht? Ich hab leider nichts gefunden ...
Ein Link an dieser Stelle wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke Euch ...
Gruß, Xeleux


----------



## mw01 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Xeleux,

hab selbst auch schon gesucht, aber auch nix gefunden.
Ich hab jetzt eine E-Mail zum Importeur der Kind Shock Teile 
E.Wiener Bike Parts geschickt.       [email protected]
Mal sehen was nach den Feiertagen als Antwort zurückkommt...

Oder weiß von euch wer, welcher Händler Ersatzteile für die Remoteeinrichtung der LEV lagernd hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (30. Dezember 2012)

Doof ist, dass der Nippel einen kleineren Durchmesser hat wie z.B. bei Zügen von sram oder shimano. Denke dass ich am Hebel das Loch für den Nippel etwas aufbohren werde damit auch andere Züge passen.


----------



## Erroll (31. Dezember 2012)

Züge von Jagwire passen problemlos. Shimano und Sram habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Ransom racer (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe meine KS LEV nun seit ca 3 monaten im einsatz, leider habe ich heute eine feine riefe in der lauffläche hinten entdeckt. 
hat jemand ähnliches bei seiner Lev stütze?

Meine alte I 950 hat auch nach 1.5jahren noch keine riefen.


danke


----------



## zotty (3. Januar 2013)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Meine alte I 950 hat auch nach 1.5jahren noch keine riefen.
> 
> 
> danke



da hattest du aber glück gehabt. 
ich habe insgesamt 3 kind shock´s gehabt und viel genutzt(ca.10000km jährlich) aber auf dauer kamen die riefen bei jeder.
ganz wichtig, wenn man länger was von der kindshock haben möchte ist, das man sie in regelmässigen abständen(alle 3monate bei mir) von innen reinigt und schmiert. dabei sieht man auch ob eine abnutzung stattfindet. in diesem fall die 3 messingführungen erneuern und die kind shock könnte auch länger funktionieren.


----------



## teafortwo (3. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch beim Ablassen der Stütze den Sattel etwas nach vorne belasten, dann gibt es hinten am Standrohr nicht so viel Reibung.

Wenn man schwer ist, und auch noch einen recht flachen Sitzwinkel hat, kann da ganz schön was zusammenkommen.


----------



## zotty (3. Januar 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Man kann auch beim Ablassen der Stütze den Sattel etwas nach vorne belasten, dann gibt es hinten am Standrohr nicht so viel Reibung.
> 
> Wenn man schwer ist, und auch noch einen recht flachen Sitzwinkel hat, kann da ganz schön was zusammenkommen.



dazu was die belastung des sattelrohr/sitzrohr angeht, steht einiges interessantes auf der liteville seite. 
wenn da alles zusammen kommt hat keine sattelstütze der welt eine chance zu überleben. das ist halt so. 
denke bis all mountain 140mm sollte es funktionieren, das eine versenkbare sattelstütze auf dauer überleben kann.


----------



## indian66 (4. Januar 2013)

Denke dass ist weniger eine Frage des Federweges, als der Kombination aus Fahrergewicht, fahrtechnik, und Gewichtsverlagerung.


----------



## zotty (4. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Denke dass ist weniger eine Frage des Federweges, als der Kombination aus Fahrergewicht, fahrtechnik, und Gewichtsverlagerung.



mehr federweg bedeutet flacherer sitzrohrwinkel, mehr belastung am sattelrohr/sattelstütze!
alle sattelstützen müssen mit dem körpergewicht nach unten gedrückt werden. da kannste wiegen und fahrtechnik und gewichtsverlagerung haben wie du willst.


----------



## Wobbi (4. Januar 2013)

wenn du dir vers. rahmengeometrien (inkl. federwegsangaben) so anschaust, wirst du merken, dass deine aussage als *pauschalisierung* nicht zutrifft.

edit:
oder würdest du sitzwinkel um 72° bereits als flach bezeichnen? das würde deine aussage dann erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Januar 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> ganz wichtig, wenn man länger was von der kindshock haben möchte ist, das man sie in regelmässigen abständen(alle 3monate bei mir) von innen reinigt und schmiert.


Gibt's dafür sowas wie eine Anleitung? Ohne irgendwelche konkreten Infos würde ich das Teil nur ungern zerlegen. Im Manual ist ja auch was von regelmäßigem Service bei authorisierten Mechanikern die Rede, da dachte ich mir schon, dass man da irgendwann (am besten selbst) ran muss...




zotty schrieb:


> mehr federweg bedeutet flacherer sitzrohrwinkel


Das ist aber weit von der Realität entfernt... das passt ja nichtmal als grobe Richtung. Wenn es danach ginge, müsste meine LEV im 185/203mm FW Rahmen ja in kürzester Zeit hinüber sein 

(Dass ein flacherer Sitzwinkel mehr Last bedeutet ist natürlich klar!)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibt's dafür sowas wie eine Anleitung? Ohne irgendwelche konkreten Infos würde ich das Teil nur ungern zerlegen. Im Manual ist ja auch was von regelmäßigem Service bei authorisierten Mechanikern die Rede, da dachte ich mir schon, dass man da irgendwann (am besten selbst) ran muss...
> 
> 
> Das ist aber weit von der Realität entfernt... das passt ja nichtmal als grobe Richtung. Wenn es danach ginge, müsste meine LEV im 185/203mm FW Rahmen ja in kürzester Zeit hinüber sein
> ...




Auf der KS Seite ist/war mal ein Vorzeigevideo wo sie bis zum kleinsten Schräubchen zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut wird

G.


----------



## fuxy (4. Januar 2013)

Haste mal ein Link ?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Mußte erst suchen...hier verschidenes über die LEV


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7wdE2wqhOA"]KS LEV Service - YouTube[/nomedia]


G.


----------



## fuxy (4. Januar 2013)

Die Anleitung ist schonmal ganz gut, jetzt braucht man nur noch so ein Klemmblock für das  Rohr und ne " Gummiratsche"


----------



## zotty (5. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Die Anleitung ist schonmal ganz gut, jetzt braucht man nur noch so ein Klemmblock für das  Rohr und ne " Gummiratsche"



habe das immer ohne klemmblock hingekriegt und die gummischlange bekommt man im baumarkt für 5-10.-. 
der service ist wirklich sehr einfach/schnell gemacht siehe video. der aus/einbau am bike dauert länger als der sercive selbst.
auch wenn es nicht hier hin gehört: ich würde die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm immer der kind shock vor ziehen, wenn ich eine kabeldurchführung bewerkstelligen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (5. Januar 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> ich würde die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm immer der kind shock vor ziehen, wenn ich eine kabeldurchführung bewerkstelligen kann.



Warum?
(Habe die Reverb, allerdings nicht die Stealth, und überlege noch eine Lev zu holen.)


----------



## zotty (5. Januar 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Warum?
> (Habe die Reverb, allerdings nicht die Stealth, und überlege noch eine Lev zu holen.)



mach doch! ist doch ok. 
denke nach diesem winter (ab 5 grad minus) wirst du den unterschied auch wissen.


----------



## indian66 (5. Januar 2013)

@zotty: hast Du jetzt eine LEV?


----------



## cubabluete (5. Januar 2013)

Bin heuer schon bei minus 10 mit der LEV unterwegs gewesen - einwandfrei


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Januar 2013)

Naja,ich finde sie wirkt dann träge !?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußte erst suchen...hier verschidenes über die LEV
> 
> KS LEV Service - YouTube


Danke für den Link  Werde mir das gleich mal zu Gemüte führen.




zotty schrieb:


> ich würde die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm immer der kind shock vor ziehen, wenn ich eine kabeldurchführung bewerkstelligen kann.


Ich baue meine LEV für Bikeparkeinsätze aus, das wäre mir bei der Reverb Stealth zu fummelig/aufwändig. Das war neben den 150mm einer der Hauptgründe für die LEV. Hängt auch damit zusammen, dass mein Rahmen eine Durchführung im Oberrohr und keine außenliegenden Halter für den Zug der Variostütze hat.




mohrstefan schrieb:


> Naja,ich finde sie wirkt dann träge !?


Na wenn's nur das ist...


----------



## fuxy (5. Januar 2013)

Ist doch klar, bei Kälte zieht sich die  Luft zusammen, deshalb fährt sie auch träger aus.
Lösung : Mehr Druck auf die Kammer geben, dann fährt sie auch wieder bei Kälte schneller aus.
Im Sommer hast du dann einen "Steißbeinbrecher" 

Mal was anderes, mein Kumpel hat eine Supernatural mit 150mm, leider geht der Verstellhebel nicht ganz zurück, irgendwie hat der Pin oben im Rohr zu wenig druck, habt Ihr da ne Idee, was man da machen kann ? Haben schon den Zug usw gereinigt hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## Ransom racer (5. Januar 2013)

Ja das mit dem Winkel, der pflege der stütze..............etc.......... ist mir alles klar.

Wie gesagt ich fuhr schon diverse KS stützen, auch der älteren generation. Bis auf die allererste (müsste eine der ersten generation gewesen sein) könnte ich nichts schlechtes über KS sagen.
nur an meiner LEV sehe ich eine feine riefen spur , deshalb wollte ich mich erkundigen ob das "alte riefenproblem" jemand bei der LEV hat.

feine kratzer spielen ja eigendlich eh keine rolle wegen der funktion.

Ks sind für mich mit abstand die besten stützen die es auf dem markt gibt, ein bisschen plegen sollte man sie aber trotzdem!!


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2013)

Habe heute diesen drecks Deckel verloren. 







Der bleibt doch im Leben nicht von allein drauf, oder mache ich was falsch? Der wird doch nur drauf gesteckt, oder? Weiß jemand ob und wo man den separat erwerben kann?


----------



## fuxy (5. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sitzt  das Biest ziemlich stramm , hast du die Kralle verkehrt herum dran gehängt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (5. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt  das Biest ziemlich stramm , hast du die Kralle verkehrt herum dran gehängt ?


 
Wäre die einzige Erklärung.
Für alle zum 187igsten mal: Kralle von hinten einhängen!!!


----------



## teafortwo (5. Januar 2013)

Und einen O-Ring drüber machen:


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Und einen O-Ring drüber machen


Sehr gute Idee! (Kabelbinder wäre mir an der Stelle zu auffällig und zu hässlich) Zumal der O-Ring, der den Deckel halten soll, bei mir schon das Zeitliche gesegnet hat... empfindliches Schei$$teil!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

Das Ding sitzt bei mir auch bombenfest.

G.


----------



## pauing (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir das Teil auch geholt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Beim ersten Einsatz fuhr die Stütze nur störrisch ein. Irgendwie muss man die Stütze vor dem Einfahren einmal entlasten, dann den Knopf drücken und dann fuhr sie erst ein. 

Wenn man drauf sitzend den Knopf betätigt hat, blieb das Teil immer nach ein paar Zentimetern stecken. Erst wenn man den Sattel wieder entlastet hat, ging es weiter nach unten. Bei meiner alten KS lief das besser. Verhält sich die Stütze bei euch auch so oder habe ich in die Vollen gegriffen und eine fehlerhafte Stütze erwischt?


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wäre die einzige Erklärung.
> Für alle zum 187igsten mal: Kralle von hinten einhängen!!!



****, das ist der Grund. 

Gibt es das Teil nun einzeln? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## cubabluete (5. Januar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir das Teil auch geholt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Beim ersten Einsatz fuhr die Stütze nur störrisch ein. Irgendwie muss man die Stütze vor dem Einfahren einmal entlasten, dann den Knopf drücken und dann fuhr sie erst ein.
> 
> Wenn man drauf sitzend den Knopf betätigt hat, blieb das Teil immer nach ein paar Zentimetern stecken. Erst wenn man den Sattel wieder entlastet hat, ging es weiter nach unten. Bei meiner alten KS lief das besser. Verhält sich die Stütze bei euch auch so oder habe ich in die Vollen gegriffen und eine fehlerhafte Stütze erwischt?


 
Seilzug etwas kürzer machen, dann klappts.


----------



## teafortwo (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! (*Kabelbinder wäre mir an der Stelle zu auffällig und zu hässlich*) Zumal der O-Ring, der den Deckel halten soll, bei mir schon das Zeitliche gesegnet hat... empfindliches Schei$$teil!



Genau so sehe ich das auch .

Der O-Ring innen dient halt als Dichtung, aber wenn die Mechanik nicht nach hinten zeigt (Schmutz vom Reifen) sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Januar 2013)

Der Deckel fliegt nicht runter, wenn man den Zug richtig einhängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (6. Januar 2013)

Stimmt wohl aber die Ungewissheit fährt mit und deshalb lieber mit O-Ring.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Januar 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl aber die Ungewissheit fährt mit und deshalb lieber mit O-Ring.


 das sehe ich genauso


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Seilzug etwas kürzer machen, dann klappts.


Zu dem Thema hätte ich mal eine Frage...

Ich habe beim Einbau meiner LEV den Zug passend gekürzt. Nach ein paar Betätigungen scheint sich etwas im Bereich der Zughülle gesetzt zu haben (ich hatte das Kunststoffteil mit der Finne im Verdacht) und der Zug hatte deutlich Spiel. Da ich nicht gleich von Anfang an den Spanner so weit auf drehen wollte, habe ich den Zug nochmal etwas nachgekürzt, dann war es erstmal gut. Ein kleines Bisschen musste ich den Spanner dann noch drehen, damit der Zug kein Spiel mehr hatte. Doch jetzt hat der Zug plötzlich wieder deutlich Spiel, so viel, dass ich es mit dem Spanner nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. Habe ich Heinzelmännchen, die mir ständig an der Zughülle knabbern??  Das Ganze kommt mir langsam etwas suspekt vor und ich bin gerade etwas unsicher, ob ich den Zug nochmal kürzen soll.  Die Funktion der Stütze ist ungeachtet dessen astrein...




teafortwo schrieb:


> Der O-Ring innen dient halt als Dichtung, aber wenn die Mechanik nicht nach hinten zeigt (Schmutz vom Reifen) sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.


Bei mir zeigt der Anschluss seitlich nach vorne, also kein Problem. Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich den Deckel wegen des kaputten O-Rings nicht verlieren will. Wenn ich wüsste, dass er hält, würde ich mir den zusätzlichen Ring lieber sparen... ist zwar weniger hässlich als ein Kabelbinder, aber hässlicher als gar nix


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte seinerzeit auch 2-3 mal den Zug kürzen müssen und bei 19mm, nicht wie in der Anleitung 22mm, war ich zufrieden !


----------



## pauing (6. Januar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Seilzug etwas kürzer machen, dann klappts.



Hab ich schon probiert. Das kann ma ja auch wunderbar über den Spanner einstellen. Aber ohne die Stütze vor dem Einfahren einmal zu entlasten klappt es irgendwie nicht. Kann natürlich auch am Sitzwinkel oder an der Länge liegen. Ich habe die 15cm-Variante. Naja, ich guck mal, wie sich das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt verhält.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wars auch so als ich nach Anleitung gekürzt habe, dann hab ich einfach mehr gekürzt und am Spanner noch gedreht und seither ist alles OK. Wenns hakelt ist es meist der Seilzug und kein defekt an der Stütze.
Die LEV hat ja quasi 2 Züge (einer der zur Stütze geht und der andere wo man den 1 einhängt und der dann auslöst). Bei 2 Zügen kann sich somit schon mal was ausdehnen. Man muss sich halt ein bisserl spielen mit der Länge, dann kommt man schon auf die gewünschte Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (6. Januar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Hab ich schon probiert. Das kann ma ja auch wunderbar über den Spanner einstellen. Aber ohne die Stütze vor dem Einfahren einmal zu entlasten klappt es irgendwie nicht. *Kann natürlich auch am Sitzwinkel oder an der Länge liegen.* Ich habe die 15cm-Variante. Naja, ich guck mal, wie sich das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt verhält.



Vermutlich beides. Evtl. verkantet und beim entlasten löst sich diese. Solltest dann wohl reklamieren.


----------



## zorro68 (6. Januar 2013)

Als erstes,den Zug mit der Kralle von hinten einhängen. Deckel drauf und alles easy! Und unter voller Belastung betätigt man auch nicht den Hebel zum absenken !!!!


----------



## zorro68 (6. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine : 150mm LEV

Einwandfrei gelöst ohne Schnikschnak


----------



## Erroll (6. Januar 2013)

Warum machst du den Hebel nicht direkt am Griff fest? Ist meiner Meinung nach die schönste Lösung. Bin die Tage auf Odi Griffe umgestiegen und habe das gleich geändert.


----------



## zorro68 (6. Januar 2013)

Auch geil,noch nicht bemerkt. Ändere das Morgen gleich mal


----------



## pauing (6. Januar 2013)

zorro68 schrieb:


> Als erstes,den Zug mit der Kralle von hinten einhängen. Deckel drauf und alles easy! Und unter voller Belastung betätigt man auch nicht den Hebel zum absenken !!!!



Harkt die Stütze bei dir in dem Fall auch?


----------



## indian66 (6. Januar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Harkt die Stütze bei dir in dem Fall auch?



Damit das nicht passiert, gebe ich meiner Stütze sicherheitshalber keine Harke in die Hand


----------



## pauing (6. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Damit das nicht passiert, gebe ich meiner Stütze sicherheitshalber keine Harke in die Hand


Meine Stütze harkt auch ohne Harke


----------



## zorro68 (6. Januar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Harkt die Stütze bei dir in dem Fall auch?



sorry,bei mir hackt leider nix


----------



## Korbinator (7. Januar 2013)

Beharkt Euch bitte nicht wegen Hackern, ich glaube es hackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Januar 2013)

So jetzt haben alle Spaß gehabt
Meine LEV verkantet auf jeden Fall beim Einfahren!
Die Stütze scheint bei den andern ja zu funktionieren. Den Zug mehr zu spannen, hat nicht geholfen. Dann mal umtauschen


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2013)

man sollte sie mittig belasten,beim eifahren,sonst verkantet sie !


----------



## cubabluete (7. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> man sollte sie mittig belasten,beim eifahren,sonst verkantet sie !


 
Die muss einwandfrei funktionieren, sonst Umtausch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich hatte seinerzeit auch 2-3 mal den Zug kürzen müssen und bei 19mm, nicht wie in der Anleitung 22mm, war ich zufrieden !





cubabluete schrieb:


> Bei mir wars auch so als ich nach Anleitung gekürzt habe, dann hab ich einfach mehr gekürzt und am Spanner noch gedreht und seither ist alles OK.


Gut, das beruhigt mich etwas. Dann werde ich den Zug einfach nochmal kürzen...




zorro68 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine : 150mm LEV
> 
> Einwandfrei gelöst ohne Schnikschnak


Hmm, gleiche Kombi wie bei mir (Hope Tech Hebel + Sram Trigger mit Matchmaker) aber als ich das ausprobiert hatte, war mir die Zughülle so etwas zu eng gebogen...! Sieht auf deinem Foto aber doch recht gut aus.




Erroll schrieb:


> Warum machst du den Hebel nicht direkt am Griff fest? Ist meiner Meinung nach die schönste Lösung. Bin die Tage auf Odi Griffe umgestiegen und habe das gleich geändert.


Also mir wäre das deutlich zu weit außen, da müsste ich schon umgreifen, um den Hebel vernünftig betätigen zu können...


----------



## pauing (7. Januar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Die muss einwandfrei funktionieren, sonst Umtausch.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Erroll (7. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also mir wäre das deutlich zu weit außen, da müsste ich schon umgreifen, um den Hebel vernünftig betätigen zu können...



Kommt auf die Prankengröße an.  Mir taugt es sehr gut und ich empfinde es auch optisch als sehr schöne Lösung.


----------



## fuxy (7. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Prankengröße an.



Meine Freundin hat auch so kleine Hände


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat auch so kleine Hände


 Da geht das wohl eher 
bzw bei Handgröße 10 bzw 11 wohl eher nicht !


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Prankengröße an.  Mir taugt es sehr gut und ich empfinde es auch optisch als sehr schöne Lösung.


Ja, optisch ist es natürlich top! Und spart Gewicht 
Ich habe jetzt keine riesigen Hände, aber meine Vorlieben gehen in der Hinsicht wohl irgendwie in diese Richtung - ich fahre durchweg dicke Griffe, von denen Leute mit gleichgroßen Händen wie ich z. T. sagen, sie könnten NIE damit fahren; ich habe die Brems- und Schalthebel weit innen montiert (sieht man hier, auch damit könnten Einige nicht fahren), daher würde es sich unnatürlich anfühlen, den Hebel für die Stütze so nah am Griff zu haben; und auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich passt, aber es komplettiert das Bild... ich spiele beim Boule mit für meine Handgröße sehr großen Kugeln, würde aber keine anderen haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (9. Januar 2013)

Naja, bei mir passt die Kombination Odi Ruffian und Hebelklemmung am Griff einfach ganz gut. Hatte den Hebel früher auch weiter innen sitzen, als ich noch die Sunline Griffe hatte. Und ich habe jetzt auch nicht Handschuhgröße 4. Auch egal. Ich wollte hier niemandem was aufdrängen, sondern lediglich auf die Option hinweisen.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mir wohl auch ne LEV zulegen. Die einzige Frage ist noch: To remote or not to remote (Shakespear).

Fährt jemand die Stütze mit Lenkerremote und wechselt mehr oder weniger regelmässig auf eine andere normale Stütze? Im Bikepark, etc. würde ich gerne meine normale Stütze und alten Sattel fahren. Aber dann müsste ich das Remotekabel irgendwie befestigen. Lässt sich das überhaupt so ohne weiteres von der LEV lösen? Könnte ja gehen, da mechanisch angesteuert?!


----------



## jonalisa (14. Januar 2013)

Die Frage habe ich schon einmal gestellt. Mittlerweilen habe ich die Lev auch an meinem Rad verbaut. Der Zug kann innerhalb von Sekunden ein- bzw. ausgehängt werden. Somit ist es kein Problem zwischen verschiedenen Stützen hin und her zu wechseln.
Den Lenkerremote hast du auch schnell abmontiert.
Einzig die Kabel könnten dir je nach Rahmen Probleme bereiten. Am Torque FRX z.B. müsstest du die Aussenzüge immer ein und ausfädeln, vorausgesetzt du legst die Leitung durch die vorgesehenen Bohrungen im Oberrohr. An meinem normalen Torque ist die Leitung durch Clips unten am Oberrohr befestigt. Meiner Meinung nach die schnellste und eleganteste Lösung.
Ein Mitgrund weshalb ich die normale LEV, mit aussen verlaufenden Zügen, auf jeden Fall der integrierten Version bzw. der Reverb Stealth bevorzugen würde (Hier ist die äussere Verlegung des Zuges nicht möglich). Ich hätte keinen Bock auf das Gefummel jedes Mal, wenn ich mein Rad mit normaler Stütze fahren oder in den Montageständer hängen will.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Januar 2013)

Jonalisa, das klingt schonmal nicht sooo schlecht. Muss ich mir nur noch was fürs Kabel ausdenken. Evtl. einfach irgendwie am Rahmen befestigen, anstatt komplett demontieren. 

Danke für die Info! Genau, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## jonalisa (14. Januar 2013)

Auf irgendeiner Seite hier im Thread hat ein User die Einbauanleitung veröffentlicht. Könnte aber auch im Album eines Nutzers sein, auf jeden Fall haben wir in diesem Thread darüber geschrieben. Da siehst du, wie das Ganze funktioniert. Auf bike-components kannst du dir in der Artikelbeschreibung mittels der Bilder das System in Einzelteilen anschauen.
Die Kabelführungen von Rock Shox kosten zwar etwas mehr, sind aber sehr praktisch, robust und werden einfach mittels Kabelbinder befestigt. Je nachdem, wo du den Zugspanner der Lev montierst, kannst du die Führungen beim Ausbau auch am Rad lassen, ohne sie jedes Mal zu demontieren.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32694%7B1%7D20001?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D


----------



## schrabbel (15. Januar 2013)

Habe letzte Woche auch eine LEV 150 verbaut und gerade einmal 
3 fahrten mit dem Ding gemacht. Nun funktioniert sie nicht
mehr, irgend etwas blockiert den Bowdenzug in der Stütze.

Habe gestern abend eine Schnee-Tour bei minus 9 Grad gemacht und
die LEV war einwandfrei, kam zwar langsam raus aber das ist ja logisch.
Tja und jetzt blockiert die stütze von einem Tag auf den anderen, ..ohne
ein besonderes Vorkommnis.

Ist das Problem bekannt ? Kann ich das selber richten oder muss ich die
LEV einschicken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Januar 2013)

@Asha'man
hattest Du Dir die LEV mal angeschaut  wie kommst Du auf den Gedanke die LEV gibt's auch ohne Lenkerbedienung


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Januar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche auch eine LEV 150 verbaut und gerade einmal
> 3 fahrten mit dem Ding gemacht. Nun funktioniert sie nicht
> mehr, irgend etwas blockiert den Bowdenzug in der Stütze.
> 
> ...


Bisher habe ich zumindest noch nix in die Richtung gehört,
aber es gibt das Youtube Video von KS bei dem gezeigt wird wie man das "Bändchen" bei dem der Bowdenzug eingehakt wird austauscht, 
vielleicht hilft dies Dir den Fehler zu finden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7wdE2wqhOA


----------



## chorge (15. Januar 2013)

Klasse Video!!!! Cool!!


----------



## Asha'man (16. Januar 2013)

@Wolfplayer: Ich bin davon ausgegangen. Ok, war wohl ein Irrtum. Aber habe mich mittlerweile eh für Remote entschieden.


----------



## schrabbel (16. Januar 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich zumindest noch nix in die Richtung gehört,
> aber es gibt das Youtube Video von KS bei dem gezeigt wird wie man das "Bändchen" bei dem der Bowdenzug eingehakt wird austauscht,
> vielleicht hilft dies Dir den Fehler zu finden:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7wdE2wqhOA



Danke für den Link 

Habe meine LEV ausgebaut und am nächsten morgen mit zur Arbeit 
genommen. Gerade habe ich sie in den Schraubstock gespannt, da 
macht es "schnöng" und das Band in der Stütze ist wieder auf 
spannung und lässt sich bewegen.

Remote eingehängt und funktioniert wieder 

Ich habe keine Ahnung worann es lag, möglicher weise war es zu kalt
oder Sattelklemme zu stark angezogen


----------



## fuxy (16. Januar 2013)

Vieleicht Wasser reingekommen und bei den Minusgraden gefroren ?


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir kürzlich auch die 150mm LEV zugelegt und bin auch schon etwas gefahren damit. (Bei zwischen 5 - 10°C) Sie läuft bei mir absolut geschmeidig rein und raus. Zuvor hatte ich die i900, die ständig verkantete.

Wenn die LEV etwas hakt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Luftdruck zu niedrig ist. Laut Manual soll man 150PSI nicht unterschreiten, ich hab meine fast auf dem Maximum von 250PSI.

Und hier mal Bildchen:

Da es beim 08er Torque am Oberrohr keine vernünftige Befestigungsmöglichkeit gibt, habe ich das Kabel am Sitzrohr bis nach Unten und am Unterrohr entlang verlegt.








Den Hebel habe ich mit etwas Abstand montiert um es in einem schönen Bogen zwischen Bremshebel und Schalter hindurch zu führen.


----------



## cubabluete (16. Januar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche auch eine LEV 150 verbaut und gerade einmal
> 3 fahrten mit dem Ding gemacht. Nun funktioniert sie nicht
> mehr, irgend etwas blockiert den Bowdenzug in der Stütze.
> 
> ...


 
blockiert beim rein oder ausfahren?


----------



## zotty (16. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Vieleicht Wasser reingekommen und bei den Minusgraden gefroren ?



da muss gar kein wasser rein kommen. es reicht völlig aus, wenn du aus einem warmen keller direkt in die kälte kommst. dauert nur wenige minuten und schon ist es aus mit der remotefunktion!!!
ich sage nur REVERB/stealth


----------



## cubabluete (16. Januar 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> da muss gar kein wasser rein kommen. es reicht völlig aus, wenn du aus einem warmen keller direkt in die kälte kommst. dauert nur wenige minuten und schon ist es aus mit der remotefunktion!!!
> ich sage nur REVERB/stealth


 
Bei mir kein Thema, von 20 grad auf 0 Grad und sie läuft trotzdem einwandfrei - immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (16. Januar 2013)

Die Remoute bei RockShox ist ja auch hydraulisch und die LEV ist kabelisch. Ich weiss doch wieso ich die LEV gewählt habe.


----------



## schrabbel (17. Januar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> blockiert beim rein oder ausfahren?



Ausgefahren, ..habe das Rad nach der Tour weggestellt wobei die 
Stütze noch funktioniert hat. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich wieder los 
und habe gemerkt das der Zug in der LEV fest war.


----------



## cubabluete (17. Januar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Ausgefahren, ..habe das Rad nach der Tour weggestellt wobei die
> Stütze noch funktioniert hat. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich wieder los
> und habe gemerkt das der Zug in der LEV fest war.


 
Schau mal, ob der Haken richtig eingehängt ist, oder ob sich da was verdreht. Wenns öfter passiert lass es checken. Kann wirklich ein Fehler an der Stütze sein. Kann sein, dass der Zug in der Stütze nicht richtig sitzt, dazu musst sie aber zerlegen.


----------



## schrabbel (17. Januar 2013)

Ich war ja heute abend wieder unterwegs bei minus 5 Grad, mal schauen was
morgen mit der LEV los ist wenn ich wieder nach hause komme.


----------



## cubabluete (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn sie neu ist kann es aber auch sein, dass sie leicht hakelt wenn sie länger steht (über Nacht). Beobachte das einfach mal ein paar Wochen. Ist a bisserl wie mit einer Federgabel, die muss auch erst eingefahren werden.
Wenn der Zug klemmt schau welcher es ist, der zur stütze oder ev der innere (kannst mit einer spitzzange ziehen probieren, einfach aushängen und probieren)


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> da muss gar kein wasser rein kommen. es reicht völlig aus, wenn du aus einem warmen keller direkt in die kälte kommst. dauert nur wenige minuten und schon ist es aus mit der remotefunktion!!!
> ich sage nur REVERB/stealth



Plödsinn :-/


----------



## zotty (17. Januar 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Plödsinn :-/



tuppes 
dies passiert auch bei den schaltzügen. bei mir jedes jahr das gleiche spiel, wenn es richtig kalt wird.


----------



## indian66 (17. Januar 2013)

Edit


----------



## Erroll (17. Januar 2013)

War es bei einem von euch schon mal der Fall, dass der Rückholmechanismus (der Quer-Bolzen, der von dem Häcken mit dem Zug nach unten gezogen wird um die Klemmung der Stütze zu lösen) nach dem absenken der Stütze,  nicht mehr ganz in seine Ausgangsposition zurück gegangen ist und somit die Stütze nicht mehr komplett geklemmt hat? Am Anfang hatte ich den Zug in Verdacht. Dies kann ich jedoch jetzt nach mehreren Versuchen und genauem betrachten ausschließen. Wenn ich den Lenkerhebel langsam bediene fährt die Stütze nach dem absenken von alleine sehr langsam wieder aus. Lasse ich den Hebel zurück schnalzen, passt alles. Dies war letzten Sommer definitiv noch nicht so. Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Ausgefahren, ..habe das Rad nach der Tour weggestellt wobei die
> Stütze noch funktioniert hat. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich wieder los
> und habe gemerkt das der Zug in der LEV fest war.



Habe jetzt scheinbar das gleiche Problem. Gestrige Fahrt im Schneetreiben und Eisregen bei -4 Grad war kein Problem. Stütze zum Schluß noch ein- und ausgefahren, ging einwandfrei. Heute morgen habe ich sie noch einmal betätigt, nix, Hebel läst sich nicht mehr richtig betätigen und die Stütze fährt nicht mehr ein. Hast Du mittlerweile eine Idee woran es bei Dir gelegen hat? Bei Dir hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst, oder?

Ich werde die Gängigkeit des Zugs und des Auslösemechanismus morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Hätte verstanden wenn es bei Feuchtigkeit und Kälte Probleme geben würde aber nicht, nachdem das Rad die ganze Nacht im warmen Heizungskeller verbracht hat.


----------



## fknobel (21. Januar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Habe jetzt scheinbar das gleiche Problem. Gestrige Fahrt im Schneetreiben und Eisregen bei -4 Grad war kein Problem. Stütze zum Schluß noch ein- und ausgefahren, ging einwandfrei. Heute morgen habe ich sie noch einmal betätigt, nix, Hebel läst sich nicht mehr richtig betätigen und die Stütze fährt nicht mehr ein. Hast Du mittlerweile eine Idee woran es bei Dir gelegen hat? Bei Dir hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst, oder?
> 
> Ich werde die Gängigkeit des Zugs und des Auslösemechanismus morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Hätte verstanden wenn es bei Feuchtigkeit und Kälte Probleme geben würde aber nicht, nachdem das Rad die ganze Nacht im warmen Heizungskeller verbracht hat.



Hehe... genau das hab ich letzte Woche auch erlebt!!

Gerade der Temperatur übergang scheint ein größeres Thema bei der LEV zu sein. Im Keller geht alles, kaum bist bei -4°C draußen zickt sie nach ca. 2 min rum. Nach knapp 1 Std. und x-mal rein und raus Funktioniert sie wieder einigermaßen.


----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

Nee, genau andersrum. Das verstehe ich ja nicht. Sie zickt jetzt nach 12 Stunden im warmen Keller!?


----------



## Condor (21. Januar 2013)

Ich kann jeden nur empfehlen, den Druck zu erhöhen.
Bei werkmäßigen Druck (175psi... grob... Pumpe zeigte nach dem Anschließen 150 an) ging meine Lev teilweise gar nicht mehr in der Kälte.
Beim Betätigen des Hebels blieb Sie unten und beim Runterfahren blieb der Sattel nicht ganz unten, sondern fuhr erstmal noch 1-2 cm wieder raus.
Mit 225psi ist alles ok.


----------



## schrabbel (21. Januar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Habe jetzt scheinbar das gleiche Problem. Gestrige Fahrt im Schneetreiben und Eisregen bei -4 Grad war kein Problem. Stütze zum Schluß noch ein- und ausgefahren, ging einwandfrei. Heute morgen habe ich sie noch einmal betätigt, nix, Hebel läst sich nicht mehr richtig betätigen und die Stütze fährt nicht mehr ein. Hast Du mittlerweile eine Idee woran es bei Dir gelegen hat? Bei Dir hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst, oder?
> 
> Ich werde die Gängigkeit des Zugs und des Auslösemechanismus morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Hätte verstanden wenn es bei Feuchtigkeit und Kälte Probleme geben würde aber nicht, nachdem das Rad die ganze Nacht im warmen Heizungskeller verbracht hat.



Jo, ist das gleiche wie bei mir! 

Aus der kälte in die warme Bude kommend blockiert der Zug in der 
LEV, ..ich konnte das Verhalten mehrfach reproduzieren. Aus der wärme
in die kälte gibt es bei mir keine Probleme.
Mein Rad steht jetzt immer in einem ungeheizten Raum und habe keinerlei
Schwierigkeiten mehr.

Was affällt, ist, das mein LEV viel weniger Spiel hat als meine Reverb. Könnte
mir vorstellen das die "klemmer" von den relativ engen Passungen kommen.


----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

Wie hast DU sie denn wieder gängig gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (21. Januar 2013)

Die klemmer haben sich bei mir nach einiger Zeit von selbst gelöst.
Las dein Rad mal die Nacht über in der kalten Garage stehen, ..das sollte 
helfen.


----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

Okay, Danke! Werde mich mal in Geduld üben.


----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Die klemmer haben sich bei mir nach einiger Zeit von selbst gelöst.
> Las dein Rad mal die Nacht über in der kalten Garage stehen, ..das sollte
> helfen.



Du hattest recht, geht wieder einwandfrei. Komische Sache, scheint irgendwie den Übergang kalt zu warm nicht zu mögen.


----------



## jonalisa (21. Januar 2013)

Koennte sein, dass sich irgendein Metall in der Stuetze durch die Waerme bzw. die grossen Temperaturunterschiede ausdehnt und die Lev sich deshalb verklemmt.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Januar 2013)

Die StÃ¼tzen sind jetzt unter anderem bei bike-components in verschiedenen Versionen lagernd. Schnell zuschlagen!!!
Meine 31,6 ist "schon" unterwegs. Habe beide StÃ¼tzen (150mm) ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr bestellt.
Damals noch beide fÃ¼r 249 â¬.
30,9 wurde vor 2 Wochen ausgeliefert!
Die 100â¬ Ersparnis sind neben der exzellenten Funktion, dem Design und der Verarbeitung das beste an der Sache ;-)


----------



## hömma (22. Januar 2013)

Hibike und Kurbelix haben die ebenfalls seit gestern bzw. heute lagernd. Meine ursprünglich im August (!!) bestellte 435x31,6 Version sollte heute in den Versand gehen.


----------



## Rad-ab (22. Januar 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Hibike und Kurbelix haben die ebenfalls seit gestern bzw. heute lagernd. Meine ursprünglich im August (!!) bestellte 435x31,6 Version sollte heute in den Versand gehen.


Der Distributor hatte am Donnerstag 115 Stück auf Lager
(habe am Donnerstag meine beim befreundeten Händler bestellt und halte sie gerade in Händen,
bei meinem Händler konnte ich ins Warenwirtschaftssystem des Distri schauen, da sah man obiges)
Denke die werden wieder fix weg sein ... 

Ich hab ja jetzt meine, muss nur noch Gabel und Dämpfer aus der Wartung kommen


----------



## guido21 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe meine KS LEV 435mm // 30.9mm am 14.1.13 fÃ¼r 289â¬ bestellt. 
Sie wurde noch am gleichen Tag an meinen Paketdienst in D-land ausgeliefert.
Gerade jetzt sind 31.6 und 30.9 auch lieferbar.
Ich kann BIKE-DISCOUNT.COM fÃ¼r CH-Kunden weiterempfehlen.
Sie machen RÃ¼ckerstattung der deutschen MWST ohne GebÃ¼hren oder Ã¤hnliches.
Ich habe die StÃ¼tze montiert, funktioniert sehr gut. Der Test im GelÃ¤nde steht noch aus.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2013)

Habe zwei Fragen zur LEV:

Paßt da ein Carbonsattelgestell mit den höheren Schienen optimal ?

Und hat jemand mit mehr als 90kg Gewicht Probleme mit der Stütze ?


----------



## Funbiker1 (30. Januar 2013)

Carbonsattelgestell passt, 90 Kg hab ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. Januar 2013)

Funbiker1 schrieb:


> Carbonsattelgestell passt, 90 Kg hab ich nicht.


über 90kg habe ich , passt bis jetzt  !


----------



## guido21 (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Hier die gescante Bed.Anleit.:


----------



## eLw00d (1. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie's aktuell um die Verfügbarkeit der 150er LEV's bestellt ist, aber nach einem knappen Jahr Wartezeit ist meine nun da. Wer die haben möchte soll Bescheid sagen, ansonsten geht die zurück.


----------



## fuxy (1. Februar 2013)

Wieso ?


----------



## jonalisa (3. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt beide Stuetzen an meinen Bikes montiert.
Die rote Abdeckkappe sitzt bei mir bombenfest. Allerdings ist darauf zu achten zuerst die Kappe zu installieren und erst anschliessend das Kabel samt Endhuellse des Zuges von unten in die Muffe zu druecken. Der Zapfen an der Zughuelse fixiert dann die rote Kappe zusaetzlich von unten.
Meine 31,6er Stuetze scheint aus der neuen Serie zu sein. Im Gegensatz zur 30,9er befindet sich an der Mutter mit den Staubabstreifern rundherum der Aufdruck LEV (aehnlich der Integra).


----------



## Jabomania (4. Februar 2013)

So gerade Tracking Nr. für meine KS Lev 31.6  125mm  von BC bekommen.
Gestern Bestellt und morgen soll Sie schon da sein.Geil...
Dank ans Forum ,hier konnte ich alle Information die sonst nicht finden sind bekommen.
Werde wenn ich alles montiert habe ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Februar 2013)

Ich suche einen Remotehebel mit dem gesamen Zubehör (ohne Stütze) für mein 2. Rad. Hat jemand von euch einen Tip wo man so was herbekommen könnte. Danke.


----------



## dantist (5. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Remotehebel mit dem gesamen Zubehör (ohne Stütze) für mein 2. Rad. Hat jemand von euch einen Tip wo man so was herbekommen könnte. Danke.



Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt - bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg.

Andere Frage: spricht etwas dagegen, die Kabelhülle der LEV gegen eine andere auszutauschen (welche ganz schwarz ist)?


----------



## Toolkid (5. Februar 2013)

Man könnte das Set für I900 nehmen und müsst nur noch die Kralle aus z. B. Alu schnitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (5. Februar 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt - bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Andere Frage: spricht etwas dagegen, die Kabelhülle der LEV gegen eine andere auszutauschen (welche ganz schwarz ist)?





kein Problem - ich fahr von Anfang an eine Shimano SP41 
mich hat auch die Farbe gestört


----------



## dantist (5. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> kein Problem - ich fahr von Anfang an eine Shimano SP41
> mich hat auch die Farbe gestört



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## cubabluete (5. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> kein Problem - ich fahr von Anfang an eine Shimano SP41
> mich hat auch die Farbe gestört


 
Passt auch der Shimano Schaltzug?


----------



## Toolkid (5. Februar 2013)

SP41 IST der Außenzug von Shimano oder meinst du ob man das Seil dazu verwenden kann?


----------



## cubabluete (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, ob ein Schaltseil auch passt (vorallem beim Remote).


----------



## Erroll (5. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ja, ob ein Schaltseil auch passt (vorallem beim Remote).



Ja, passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (5. Februar 2013)

Bei mir passts nicht, der Bobbel ist zu dick...


----------



## Erroll (5. Februar 2013)

seltsam. bei mir passen sowohl shimano als auch jagwire züge. ich schiebe das dann mal auf die fertigungstoleranzen.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Februar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> seltsam. bei mir passen sowohl shimano als auch jagwire züge. ich schiebe das dann mal auf die fertigungstoleranzen.


Ne,bei dem Preis


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2013)

Kommt wohl eher auf die Leitungen und die verwendeten Züge an 

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Februar 2013)

Innenzug ist ja wohl ein SCHALTZUG ---AUSENZUG,Standart ,UND ? !


----------



## mw01 (5. Februar 2013)

Bildbericht von der Produktion der Kind Shock LEV.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Assembly-of-a-KS-Lev-Seatpost-2012.html



"Every single one of KS' high-end seatposts starts its life at these two tables."


Das würde wohl die langen Wartezeiten einiger "mittlerweile" Besitzer einer LEV erklären.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Februar 2013)

Die haben die Teile die ich brauche Schüsselweise und hier ist kein 2. Remote zu bekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2013)

Man könnte ja Kind Shock mal direkt anschreiben.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Kind Shock mal direkt anschreiben.


 
Hab das mal gemacht und werde euch informieren, falls ich eine Antwort bekomme. Dürfte ja für mehrere ein Thema sein.


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hab das mal gemacht und werde euch informieren, falls ich eine Antwort bekomme. Dürfte ja für mehrere ein Thema sein.


Habe selbiges mit Wiener Bikeparts gemacht (der Distributor für Deutschland).
Die haben mir geschrieben,
dass sie alle Teile als Ersatzteile haben, allerdings nur an Händler liefern.
-> Also einen rührigen Händler suchen der das benötigte Teil dort für euch bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Innenzug ist ja wohl ein SCHALTZUG ---AUSENZUG,Standart ,UND ? !



UND...es gibt wie überall wenns ums Rad geht auch an den Schaltzügen unterschiedliche Standards und Bobbls

G.


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Februar 2013)

Besonders beim Autoschrauben hab ich immer wieder lernen müssen, dass es sowas wien "Standard" oder "Norm" nicht wirklich gibt. Besonders bei "Standards" mit "Toleranz"-Erscheinungen und dann wechselt das auch noch jedes Jahr...

Immer heisst es, ja ist halt der und der Standard, und beim nächsten, ja ist halt eine andere Norm. 
Verdammt  Standard und Norm sind doch nur Wörter. Wozu nennt man etwas Standard, wenn dieselben Teile von jedem wieder etwas anders gebaut werden und für was Normen, wenn absolut nie etwas normal ist? 

Beim Fahrrad gehts ja noch, hab auch ne LEV und sieht eigentlich alles so aus, wie ich es von der Shimano Deore Fraktion so kenne. Sonst findet man sicher irgendwo etwas das passt.


----------



## sanwald81 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit gestern auch ne LEV an meinem Bike. Funktioniert alles soweit bestens, aber ich bin auch noch keinen Meter damit gefahren. Bei der Montage ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass der 4er Inbus der Sattelklemmschrauben relativ weich ist und nach dem ersten Festziehen mit 9NM schon nicht mehr so toll aussieht. Werkzeug habe ich eigentlich nicht das Schlechteste (PRoxxon). Habt ihr das bei euch auch bemerkt?

Gruß
Sanwald81


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2013)

Kann man die Schraube einfach tauschen ?


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe seit gestern auch ne lev an meinem bike. Funktioniert alles soweit bestens, aber ich bin auch noch keinen meter damit gefahren. Bei der montage ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass der 4er inbus der sattelklemmschrauben relativ weich ist und nach dem ersten festziehen mit 9nm schon nicht mehr so toll aussieht. Werkzeug habe ich eigentlich nicht das schlechteste (proxxon). Habt ihr das bei euch auch bemerkt?
> 
> ...



nö!


----------



## sanwald81 (7. Februar 2013)

Tauschen ist kein Problem, wenn man Ersatz hat. Ist ja keine Standardschraube.
Habe vorhin mal "Wiener Bike Parts" angeschrieben. Die haben auch prompt geantwortet und mir mitgeteilt, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung nur über Händler funktioniert. Sie haben mir aber gleich die Bestellnummer der Schraube mit Kugelmutter mitgeteilt --> [FONT="]Die Bestellnummer lt. 2206926700 für eine Schraube mit Kugelmutter.
Damit geh ich mal zu nem Händler und versuche mein Glück.
[/FONT]


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt wohl eher auf die Leitungen und die verwendeten Züge an
> 
> G.


Yepp no name passt nicht aber Shimano Schaltzug 100%


----------



## teafortwo (7. Februar 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Tauschen ist kein Problem, wenn man Ersatz hat. Ist ja keine Standardschraube.
> Habe vorhin mal "Wiener Bike Parts" angeschrieben. Die haben auch prompt geantwortet und mir mitgeteilt, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung nur über Händler funktioniert. Sie haben mir aber gleich die Bestellnummer der Schraube mit Kugelmutter mitgeteilt --> [FONT="]Die Bestellnummer lt. 2206926700 für eine Schraube mit Kugelmutter.
> Damit geh ich mal zu nem Händler und versuche mein Glück.
> [/FONT]



Dann bekommste aber die gleichen Mist-Schrauben nochmal.
Meine haben auch bei 8NM die Grätsche gemacht. Hab jetzt 912er Edelstahlschrauben genommen und mit Feile und Bohrmaschine einen schönen Radius an die Kante gedreht. Danach noch poliert. Jetzt kann ich entspannt mit einem 5er Inbus 8NM geben. Der Sattelaufnahme passiert nix...


----------



## dantist (8. Februar 2013)

Hat schon jemand die Schrauben durch Titanschrauben ersetzt? Habe auf die Schnelle (Jäger Motorsport, Superstar, Tuning Bike) keine entsprechenden finden können. Wie nennt sich die Kopfform dieser Schrauben - Linsensenkkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (8. Februar 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Dann bekommste aber die gleichen Mist-Schrauben nochmal.
> Meine haben auch bei 8NM die Grätsche gemacht. Hab jetzt 912er Edelstahlschrauben genommen und mit Feile und Bohrmaschine einen schönen Radius an die Kante gedreht. Danach noch poliert. Jetzt kann ich entspannt mit einem 5er Inbus 8NM geben. Der Sattelaufnahme passiert nix...



Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Das mit dem zurechtfeilen und polieren ist ne gute Idee. Danke für den Tipp  Werde ich dann wohl auch so machen. Evtl. könnte man auch diese Unterlegscheiben von Syntace nehmen. Muss ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen, ob die passen könnten.


----------



## Toolkid (8. Februar 2013)

Dann könnten evtl auch die Kugelscheiben von V-Bremsenbelägen passen.


----------



## dantist (8. Februar 2013)

Der Kopf der Schraube nennt sich Kugelkopf, wie ich nun rausgefunden habe. Die Abmessung ist M6 x Gesamtlänge 35 mm. Bei R2 gibt es so eine ähnlicheSchraube in Titan, kostet aber 24.50 Euro das Stück...
http://r2-bike.com/ax-lightness-Sattelstuetze-daedalus-ersatzteil

Eine Kugelscheibe/Halbmondscheibe einer V-Brake passt meiner Meinung nach aber auch. Dann könnte man ganz normale zylindrische oder konische Schrauben nehmen, die einfacher erhältlich sind.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2013)

Oder Baumarkt  M6,ist doch kein tehma .


----------



## The Great (8. Februar 2013)

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie lang der Zug im Auslieferungszustand ist? Reicht es um ihn über Sattel- und Unterrohr zum Lenker zu fürhen?
Ansonsten normalen Shimanozug nachrüsten ist kein Problem, richtig? Die Kralle kann doch abgenommen werden oder?


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2013)

The Great schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand sagen wie lang der Zug im Auslieferungszustand ist? Reicht es um ihn über Sattel- und Unterrohr zum Lenker zu fürhen?
> Ansonsten normalen Shimanozug nachrüsten ist kein Problem, richtig? Die Kralle kann doch abgenommen werden oder?


1. aber ist Denkbar sonnst 2.
2. Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (9. Februar 2013)

So hab ich meine verlegt, mittlerweile hab ich es noch beim Bremshebel befestigt. 

Kannst mal versuchen dem Kabel zu folgen. 
Uncut, Rahmengrösse S. Also bei grösseren Rahmen wird es vermutlich eng.

Ist hübscher als Kabelbinder am Oberrohr.
Jedes Mal wenn ich mal ein Bike mit ner RockShox in den Fingern habe, bin ich froh ne LEV zu haben. Hatte bisher noch absolut keine KlemmProbleme und bin auch schon bei Schnee herumgefahren.


----------



## indian66 (9. Februar 2013)

jupp, meine funzt auch bestens im Schnee


----------



## The Great (9. Februar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> So hab ich meine verlegt, mittlerweile hab ich es noch beim Bremshebel befestigt.
> 
> Kannst mal versuchen dem Kabel zu folgen.
> Uncut, Rahmengrösse S. Also bei grösseren Rahmen wird es vermutlich eng.
> ...



Danke! Bei meinem M Rahmen wird es wohl wirklich knapp. Dann müsste ich einen anderen Zug anbringen. Am Oberrohr möchte ich nämlich auch kein Kabel.


----------



## sanwald81 (11. Februar 2013)

Habe am Wochenende die Zugführung etwas optimiert mit nem 90° Stück von einer V-Brake. Funktioniert prima. Man muss nur das untere Stück absägen.


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Februar 2013)

Na das nenne ich mal eine elegante Lösung! 

Das einzige was mich etwas störte war, dass der Zug dort einfach gerade ist.
Ich hab das dann etwas rustikaler gelöst:


----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal eine elegante Lösung!
> 
> Das einzige was mich etwas störte war, dass der Zug dort einfach gerade ist.
> Ich hab das dann etwas rustikaler gelöst:


 
Beeinträchtigt dieser enge Bogen die Funktion bei dir?


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Februar 2013)

Da hatte ich erst auch etwas Schiss, aber funktioniert alles wunderbar. 
Die Hülle ist ja recht steif, vieleicht hält sie sich dadurch sogar besser in Form.
Aber auf Dauer könnte son V-Brake Bogen die bessere Lösung sein.


----------



## quatauta (14. Februar 2013)

Heute hab ich meine Lev in 31,6 mm / 150 mm / 435 mm bekommen und mal gemessen:

- Länge der unteren angeschraubten Kappe: 36 mm
- Vom Boden bis zum "Eingang" des Schaltzuggehäuse: 201 mm
- Maximale Einstecklänge/-tiefe: 226mm
- Raum zwischen Standrohr (?) und Schaltzuggehäuse: ca. 6mm (leider keine Schieblehre greifbar)
- Höhe "Dichtungskopf" (?) (Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Beginn Tauchrohr): 36mm
- Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung: ca. 60mm




(Ich habe an der Stütze gemessen, nicht im Foto. Der Zollstock und die  Stütze liegen auf dem Tisch. Durch den kurzen Abstand zur Kamera  verzerrt es zu sehr, um im Foto richtig messen zu können. Bei den Namen der einzelnen Bauteile bin ich mir nicht sicher. Verzeiht bitte grobe Fehler. Ich hoffe zusammen mit dem Foto ist es verständlich.)


----------



## cubabluete (14. Februar 2013)

Echt super, das hilft sicher vielen weiter.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Februar 2013)

heute auch endlich umbebaut hatte noch was rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2013)

So, meine neue LEV mit 125mm hat ganze drei Ausfahrten lang funktioniert und dabei sogar Spaß gemacht.

Jetzt musste das Rad an den Montageständer und dazu habe ich meine alte Sattelstütze montiert und die LEV zugegebenermassen am Kabel kopfüber hängen lassen. Seitdem lässt sich die Stütze nicht mehr einfahren. Habe mal das rote Deckelchen an der Stütze abgenommen und bei Betätigung des Hebels wird, nach wie vor, der Zug komplett angezogen. Nur versenken lässt sich die Stütze nicht mehr.

Sieht alles ok aus. Jemand eine Idee, was ich prüfen könnte, bevor ich das Ding einschicke? Ich hoffe ich hab mir nicht ein neues Teil ans Rad gebaut, was alle Nase lang defekt ist.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Februar 2013)

Oho, was ein Zufall, mich hat das Gleiche ereilt: Die LEV hat einen Monat lang - dafür bei Wind und Wetter - funktioniert. Jetzt lässt sie sich nicht mehr absenken, hab auch das Deckelchen abgenommen und auch bei mir funktioniert der Zug einwandfrei. Das Problem liegt also in der Stütze. Aber wo?


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Februar 2013)

Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall auch gehabt. Habe bei Minusgraden probiert die Stütze abzusenken, ließ sich aber nicht absenken. Auch bei Plusgraden einige Tage später nicht. Habe dann festgestellt, dass der Zylinder an der Schnur unter dem roten Deckelchen sich etwas versetzt hat. Habe die Schnur mit einer Zange gepackt und dran gezogen, siehe da Stütze lies sich absenken. Aktuell habe ich sie bei BC abgegeben. 
Probiert mal auch mit der Zange zu ziehen und die Stütze einzudrücken.


----------



## biker-wug (20. Februar 2013)

Das klingt ja nicht so toll. 

Ich hab das Problem, sowie es minusgrade hat, bleibt bei mir der Zug immer hängen. Sprich er wird nach betätigung des Hebels nicht mehr zurückgezogen.

Hat wer einen Tipp, was da einfriert?


----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2013)

Meine geht wieder. Nach 5 min. Tour ging sie einfach wieder ohne, dass ich irgendwas geändert hätte. 

Vertrauen in das Produkt ist aber erstmal weg.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Februar 2013)

@_heizer1980_: Danke  
Meine geht wieder, ich kann mir zwar nicht so recht erklären warum, nur vermuten, dass dieser Zylinder, an den die Zugnase eingehängt ist, nicht 100% genau saß...ist denn aber auch eine Konstruktion, die nicht viel Toleranz haben darf?!

Warum hast Du Deine (dennoch) eingeschickt?


 @_biker-wug_: Wasser z.B. vom putzen irgendwo? Ist mir bei Zughüllen, wenn sie mit der Öffnung nach oben stehen (von unten angelenkter Umwerfer) schon passiert. Hab dann 'n Fön genommen


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Februar 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht so toll.
> 
> Ich hab das Problem, sowie es minusgrade hat, bleibt bei mir der Zug immer hängen. Sprich er wird nach betätigung des Hebels nicht mehr zurückgezogen.
> 
> Hat wer einen Tipp, was da einfriert?



Hat die Supernatural am Rad meiner Freundin auch -> zuviel geputzt.
Tun jetzt immer ne Tüte übern Sattel bevor der Gartenschlauch kommt.

Meine Lev funktioniert bisher aber einwandfrei auch bei unter 0 Grad 
Das Kästchen wo der Zug eingehängt ist, ist aber auch deutlich besser gedichtet als bei allen anderen Seilzugbetätigten Stützen. Ich empfehle noch einen Hauch fett an die Kästchen Dichtung und an die Zughülle unten am Gehäuse zu machen und es sollte Ruhe sein. Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn auch sonst jegliche Feuchtigkeit aus dem Zug entfernt wurde. Denke der Tipp mit dem Fön ist der Beste, wenn es schon zu spät ist und Feuchtigkeit im System ist. Hab schon Wasserverdängende Kriechöle an der SN probiert - alles für die Katzt


----------



## biker-wug (20. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Tipps, dann werde ich die Tage mal den Zug rausmachen und alles trockenlegen.


----------



## heizer1980 (21. Februar 2013)

@bonvivat

Bei mir war der Zylinder soweit von der "Kordel" runter, dass er nur an dem Häckchen hing. Hab ihn selber nicht mehr auf die Kordel bekommen.
Das Einschicken ist bei mir aber halb so Wild, muss wegen einem Schlüsselbeinbruch ohnehin pausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Eine (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte das Phänomen der festen Stütze nach einem eisigen Nightride auch mal (während der Tour alles i.O. am nächsten Tag im Keller fest).
Durch Kaltstellen der Stütze wurde diese wieder gängig. Ab ins Warme, diesmal aber nicht ganz ausgefahren. Diesmal keine Probleme.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass dieses Verhalten mit den selbstnachstellenden Lagern zu tun hat. In der Kälte zieht sich die Stütze zusammen, was durch die Lager ausgeregelt wird. Im Warmen dehnt sich die Stütze wieder aus --> fest.

Nach Snow- und Icerides lagere ich die Stütze jetzt etwas abgesenkt. Leider bin ich das Rad mit LEV in letzter Zeit kaum gefahren, somit habe ich keine vernünftigen Messdaten  um die These zu bestätigen.

Grüsse
der Eine


----------



## Wilddieb (25. Februar 2013)

Mach ich (Wenn ichs nicht vergesse ^^' ) auch so. Wenn das Bike in den Keller kommt -> Sattel runter. 
Und immer schauen dass die Stütze sauber ist. Solange der Dreck noch feucht ist, geht er besser weg.

Bis jetzt blieb ich von dem Problem verschont. Falls es sich ändert meld ich mich. Aber bin auch nie bei mehr als -5°C gefahren. Je kälter umso anfälliger würde ich sagen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin echt am überlegen, welche Stütze als Nachfolgerin für meine 125er Reverb ins ICB soll, eine 150er Stealth oder die Lev.
Solche Probleme, wie gerade hier beschrieben, hatte weder ich noch ein paar Bekannte mit der Reverb gar nicht - da ist es halt bei fast allen das leichte Spiel in Drehrichtung, das aber nicht wirklich stört - weshalb ich nun ein wenig "verängstigt" bin. Ich fahre auch bei Schnee, Matsch und heftigen Minusgraden, gern auch alles in Kombination.
Können vielleicht mal ein paar Leute, die es eben so machen, sich zur Funktion der Lev äußern?


----------



## cubabluete (25. Februar 2013)

Bin den ganzen Winter über bei den widrigsten Bedingungen unterwegs gewesen, vorwiegend Nachtausfahrten bei denen es relativ kalt und dreckig war. Danach kam das Bike auch in den Keller. Ich konnte das beschriebenen Problem nicht feststellen. Die Stütze fährt bei sehr kalten Bedingungen eine Spur langsamer aus als sonst, aber kaum merkbar.
Vielleicht ist hier eine bestimmte Serie betroffen. Meine 125er habe ich seit September. 
Wichtig wäre, dass Leute, die betroffen sind reklamieren, damit die von KS sich das ansehen können und eventuell beim Fertigungsprozess was ändern. Das aber möglichst schnell, weil wenn es wieder warm wird, hat das Problem dann sicher keiner mehr.


----------



## biker-wug (25. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Zug einfriert, aber ich weiss noch nicht wo. 

Muss mal den Zug demontieren, sauber machen, trocknen, fetten und nochmal testen.


----------



## hepp (25. Februar 2013)

Hatte schon das gleiche Problem nach einer Fahrt bei Minusgraden. Rad anschließend in den (sehr) warmen (Heizungs)Keller gestellt, nach eingen Stunden versucht die Stütze zu betätigen und ... nichts passierte. Habe dann den Rat eines Forummitglieds befolgt, nämlich einfach etwas zu warten und siehe da, ging wieder. Scheint also ein allgemeines Problem beim abrupten Übergang von sehr kalt zu warm zu sein. Seitdem ich das Rad nach der Fahrt in einen kälteren Keller stelle, ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Und während der Fahrt ging sie bisher immer einwandfrei, nur etwas langsamer, wenn es sehr kalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Infos. Das Klemmen während des Aufwärmens kann an unterschiedlichen Wärmeausdehnungen liegen und würde mich nicht beunruhigen, wenn es nachvollziehbar allein verschwindet.
Die Reverb fühlt sich bei Minusgraden auch etwas träger an.


----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2013)

Bei mir war es auch nach einer kalten Ausfahrt. Die Stütze liess sich nicht mehr versenken. Auch nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr. Dachte es lag daran, dass ich sie demontiert und baumeln lassen habe.
Erst auf der nächsten Tour, hab eich es nach ein paar Minuten nochmal probiert und siehe da...

Sehr seltsam.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier bereits gesehen wurde. Viele Shops schreiben ja nach wie vor, die Stütze habe eine empfohlenes maximales Fahrergewicht von 90 kg. Das ist aber kein Limit in dem Sinne. Infos in den Kommentaren direkt von Kind Shock:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Assembly-of-a-KS-Lev-Seatpost-2012.html?trk=rss


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Februar 2013)

Mal was 'Neues' zur LEV Integra:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/26...et-lev-integra-dropper-post-sales/#more-55674


----------



## wallacexiv (27. Februar 2013)

Was wird das gute Stück denn kosten?


----------



## fuxy (27. Februar 2013)

Könnte man die Lev nicht umbauen ? Die Auslösung für die Kartusche befindet sich ja unten, unter dieser Kappe.


----------



## cubabluete (27. Februar 2013)

Das müsste schon gehen, ist aber eine unendliche Geschichte.
Ersatzteile für die Lev gibt es erst jetzt.
Wenn die Integra kommt wird es sicher noch ein Jahr dauern bis die Einzelteile erhältlich sind.


----------



## Acetabulum (28. Februar 2013)

Hellau,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Lev 27.2 gemacht, welcher mind. 90kg wiegt oder gar über diese 90kg reines Lebensgewicht kommt!?

Also ich persönlich komme auf 91kg und mit Rucksack auch locker auf 94/95kg, da einige Anbieter eine max. Belastung von 90kg angeben bin ich mir nun nicht so sicher ob ich mir mit dem Kauf der Lev mehr Ärger als Vergnügen anlache!

Was sagt IHR?


Greetz Iche


----------



## Toolkid (28. Februar 2013)

IMO bringt die Integra-Bauweise bei der LEV keine Vorteile, da bei der Standardvariante der Zug schon am unbeweglichen Teil der Stütze fixiert ist. Eine Rahmendurchführung macht nur die Montage/Demontage aufwändiger und soviel aufgeräumter ist die Optik auch nicht, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## cubabluete (1. März 2013)

Wenn das Loch vorhanden ist und sie fix dran bleibt, warum nicht. Sieht schon a bisserl besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (1. März 2013)

Acetabulum schrieb:


> Hellau,
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Lev 27.2 gemacht, welcher mind. 90kg wiegt oder gar über diese 90kg reines Lebensgewicht kommt!?
> 
> ...


 
Bei 27,5 wird es nicht allzu viele Erfahrungen geben.
Aber mit 90kg würd ich mir da nicht allzuviele sorgen machen.


----------



## Wilddieb (1. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> IMO bringt die Integra-Bauweise bei der LEV keine Vorteile, da bei der Standardvariante der Zug schon am unbeweglichen Teil der Stütze fixiert ist. Eine Rahmendurchführung macht nur die Montage/Demontage aufwändiger und soviel aufgeräumter ist die Optik auch nicht, wenn überhaupt.



Jo, bei den meissten Rahmen brigt es nicht wirklich was, da man das Kabel ohnehin bis zum Sitzrohr führen muss.

Was ganz gut währe, wenn man das Kabel direkt vom Lenker ins Unterrohr führen könnte, so wie andere interne Führungen und von dort intern ins Sitzrohr. 
Aber wird wohl nur bei einer ganz seltenen Spezies von Rahmen möglich sein.
Aber die LEV ist vom Prinzip her sonst schon genial.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. März 2013)

vieleicht so, http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Mihai,359/setup,19302
nur das der ein Loch bohren muß in seinen Carbonrahmen tz tz tz !


----------



## Toolkid (1. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Jo, bei den meissten Rahmen brigt es nicht wirklich was, da man das Kabel ohnehin bis zum Sitzrohr führen muss.
> 
> Was ganz gut währe, wenn man das Kabel direkt vom Lenker ins Unterrohr führen könnte, so wie andere interne Führungen und von dort intern ins Sitzrohr.
> Aber wird wohl nur bei einer ganz seltenen Spezies von Rahmen möglich sein.
> Aber die LEV ist vom Prinzip her sonst schon genial.


Ja, nichts gegen die LEV, die gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Ich habe selbst je ein Rad mit interner und externer Kabelführung. Persönlich stört mich das Gekabel vom Lenker zum Rahmen am meisten. Dafür hätte ich gern eine aufgeräumtere Lösung. 
Ob das dann außen angeklipst oder zum Steuerrohr rein und sonstwo raus geht ist mir fast egal.


----------



## Wilddieb (1. März 2013)

Wie stellen eigentlich die Leute das an, die dann noch eine Gabel und sogar noch nen Dämpfer mit Remoute haben? 

Irgendwann hat man doch eh elektrische Schaltung per Funk, dann sind schonmal zwei Kabel weg.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Wie stellen eigentlich die Leute das an, die dann noch eine Gabel und sogar noch nen Dämpfer mit Remoute haben?
> 
> Irgendwann hat man doch eh elektrische Schaltung per Funk, dann sind schonmal zwei Kabel weg.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Für mich persönlich macht eine Fernbedienung für die Teleskopstütze absolut Sinn, da ich in den "dynamischen" Situation die Verstellung machen kann, ohne die Hand vom Griff zu nehmen. Fahrwerksverstellungen mache ich in solchen Situationen nicht, sondern z.B. oben auf dem Berg. Da bleibt Zeit, die Teile so zu verstellen.


----------



## Wilddieb (1. März 2013)

Ich meinte doch wegen der Aufgeräumtheit der Kabel die Toolkid angesprochen hat.

2 Bremskabel, 2 Schaltkabel, Remoutekabel für die Sattelstütze. Und ja für die Dämpfer und Gabelverstellungen gibt es auch Exemplare mit Remoute. 
Wie würde man also 3 Remoutehebel und 8 Kabel/Leitungen unterbringen, wenn man wollte? 

Remoute für die Sattelstütze ist klasse. Hatte anfangs eine ohne, aber es macht echt ein Unterschied. Die Fahrwerkseinstellungen lasse ich eh immer gleich. Gibt ja eh nix zum Blockieren oder Absenken bei mir.


----------



## Toolkid (1. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch wegen der Aufgeräumtheit der Kabel die Toolkid angesprochen hat.
> 
> 2 Bremskabel, 2 Schaltkabel, Remoutekabel für die Sattelstütze. Und ja für die Dämpfer und Gabelverstellungen gibt es auch Exemplare mit Remoute.
> Wie würde man also 3 Remoutehebel und 8 Kabel/Leitungen unterbringen, wenn man wollte? .


Yeah, wird Zeit für ein Bus-System


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch wegen der Aufgeräumtheit der Kabel die Toolkid angesprochen hat.
> 
> 2 Bremskabel, 2 Schaltkabel, Remoutekabel für die Sattelstütze. Und ja für die Dämpfer und Gabelverstellungen gibt es auch Exemplare mit Remoute.
> Wie würde man also 3 Remoutehebel und 8 Kabel/Leitungen unterbringen, wenn man wollte?
> ...



Stell dir vor du hast noch eine Rot5 / A-GE Schaltung .. die hat auch nochmal zwei Leitungen mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (5. März 2013)

Hab meine lev 150/31,6 am Wochenende montiert und dabei direkt sowohl den O-Ring als auch die Nase an der Endkappe, die die Abdeckplatte halten soll, zerstört. Jetzt ist erstmal ein Kabelbinder drum (wie ich mich kenne auch in 2 Monaten noch). Das hätte ruhig robuster gelöst sein können. Schon ne recht friemelige Nummer. Welche Shops (außer Bike Components) bieten denn die Einzelteile an? Hab bisher sonst keinen gefunden und bei BC ist nicht beides lagernd.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. März 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Hab meine lev 150/31,6 am Wochenende montiert und dabei direkt sowohl den O-Ring als auch die Nase an der Endkappe, die die Abdeckplatte halten soll, zerstört. Jetzt ist erstmal ein Kabelbinder drum (wie ich mich kenne auch in 2 Monaten noch). Das hätte ruhig robuster gelöst sein können. Schon ne recht friemelige Nummer. Welche Shops (außer Bike Components) bieten denn die Einzelteile an? Hab bisher sonst keinen gefunden und bei BC ist nicht beides lagernd.


Die Ersatzteile sollte jeder Shop, der auch die KS im Programm hat, besorgen können.
Die Zug Endkappe mit der Nase hab ich auch schon geshreddert.
Habe den Fehler gemacht ne Jagwire Hülle verbauen zu wollen,
die ist nen bissel dicker als die Originale und ich dachte ich krieg die schon da rein gequetscht ...da ist die Kappe gleich aufgeplatzt. 
Neue Kappe kostet 1


----------



## sanwald81 (5. März 2013)

Ich habe bei fahrradsaturn mal die 2 Sattelklemmschrauben für die LEV bestellt. Da gibt's auch noch diverse andere Ersatzteile.

Ich seh gerade, dass es mittlerweile bei bike-components auch sämtliche Ersatzteile für die LEV gibt


----------



## pommes5 (5. März 2013)

danke für den Link @sanwald81


----------



## aroma (7. März 2013)

Ich hab mit meiner LEV ein kleines Problem: 
Mein Rad stand seit November unbenutzt in der Wohnung, jetzt wollte ich alles mal langsam fit für die Saison machen und habe dabei festgestellt das sich meine LEV keinen Millimeter mehr rührt. Ich hab das Ding also mal ein Stück weit auseinander gebaut um zu schauen an was es liegen könnte.







Der kleine Stift der aus der Mitte des Kolben kommt bewegt sich leider kein Stück mehr (zumindest nicht in den Kolben hinein, rausziehen kann ich ihn ein Stück), er muss eigentlich die Entriegelung der Stütze aufmachen.
Hat jemand eine Idee was man selber machen kann um das Ding wieder gangbar zu bekommen?


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2013)

seit ein Paar Tagen fährt meine Lev nur widerwillig ein und es fühlt sich rauh an, als ob die internen Führungen eingelaufen sind.
Kommt man an die inneren Führungen ran, oder muss ich einschicken? 
Das KS servicevideo hört ja leider beim inneren Kabel auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (8. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> seit ein Paar Tagen fährt meine Lev nur widerwillig ein und es fühlt sich rauh an, als ob die internen Führungen eingelaufen sind.
> Kommt man an die inneren Führungen ran, oder muss ich einschicken?
> Das KS servicevideo hört ja leider beim inneren Kabel auf.



es liegt nicht an der inneren führung sondern am, ich würde es konterlager nennen. konterlager reibt immer an dem sattelrohr bis es anfängt zu fressen. sieht aus wie alufrass.
dieses problem ist seit der 900 bekannt und hat was mit dem sitzwinkel und dem hebelweg zu tun.
ich habe dich gewarnt thomas aber du wusstes es ja besser. kannste nur ein schicken, dann bekommste eine neue und in einem jahr geht das spiel von vorne los.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. März 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> ...
> dieses problem ist seit der 900 bekannt und hat was mit dem sitzwinkel und dem hebelweg zu tun.
> ich habe dich gewarnt thomas aber du wusstes es ja besser. kannste nur ein schicken, dann bekommste eine neue und in einem jahr geht das spiel von vorne los.



Gibt es von KS denn irgendwelche Einschränkungen, was den Betrieb angeht?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2013)

zotty schrieb:


> kannste nur ein schicken, dann bekommste eine neue und in einem jahr geht das spiel von vorne los.


ein Jahr hab ich dafür nich gebraucht.
Es hat gerade mal 4 Monate gedauert.


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2013)

weiss Jemand wie man die Lev komplett zerlegt, bzw hat eine Anleitung parat?


----------



## jonalisa (9. März 2013)

Anleitung hab ich keine parat, aber auf gocycle.de gibts eine Explosionszeichnung:

http://www.gocycle.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/18671

Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese weiter.


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Anleitung hab ich keine parat, aber auf gocycle.de gibts eine Explosionszeichnung:
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/18671
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese weiter.



yupp, supi, Daaanke!
werd mich morgen mal ans demontieren machen.
wetter is eh kacka.
Problem wird nur sein die kartusche 8 zu demontieren um an die pins 9 zu kommen.
Mal sehen.


----------



## zotty (9. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> yupp, supi, Daaanke!
> werd mich morgen mal ans demontieren machen.
> wetter is eh kacka.



auf der zeichnung die 23 ist der böse bube. manchmal auch die messingstifte der führung. viel spass beim basteln. 
im grunde habe alle stützen in diesem bereich das problem. jeder hersteller versucht da seinen weg. halte da die reverb für die bessere von denen die ich gefahren bin. habe die 900+950, zwei verschiedene crank modelle + die alte maverick modell 2006 gefahren.
wie schon von mir geschrieben geht es bei 140mm bikes mit den problemen los und verstärkt sich mit mehr federweg bzw. grösseren rahmen.


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2013)

die reverb hat im schnitt 1 Jahr bei mir durchgehalten bis ich sie einschicken musste.
hat aber eben keine 150 Hub.
da gibts irgendwie keine Alternative...


----------



## zotty (10. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> die reverb hat im schnitt 1 Jahr bei mir durchgehalten bis ich sie einschicken musste.
> hat aber eben keine 150 Hub.
> da gibts irgendwie keine Alternative...



die eine reverb hält bei mir seit 26 monaten ohne probleme im 120mm stumpi, eine andere hat 12 monate im 145 stumpi gehalten. 
denke das die reverb stand heute, das kleinste aller übel auf funktion bezogen ist.


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2013)

hat aber immer noch keine 150mm Hub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philpil (10. März 2013)

@aroma: habe ein aehnliches problem bei einer komplett neuen 150mm lev. wenn ich ca. 10 min im kalten fahre und dann das rad mit ausgezogener stuetze im warmen abstelle laesst sich der zug nicht mehr betaetigen. nach 5 min im kalten geht es dann wieder ohne jegliche probleme. nun stelle ich das rad immer mit eingezogener stuetze ab (so wurde sie auch ausgeliefert), seither keine probleme mehr. vielleicht versuchst du sie mal zu kuehlen und dann zu betaetigen?


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2013)

stelle das rad eig immer mit versenkter stütze im kalten ab.
dh die Stütze ist eig keinen abrupten Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt.
Gibts da irgendeinen autom. Mechanismus in der Stütze der das Spiel auszugleichen versucht?


----------



## Wilddieb (10. März 2013)

Soweit ich weiss ja, deshalb klemmen die auch gerne mal, wenn sie vom kalten ins Warme gestellt werden.

Hab das schöne Wetter wieder zum Biken genutzt. Meine Stütze kriegt langsam ein wenig Spiel. Ist wirklich nur ganz wenig, anfangs hatte sie absolut null. Zudem knackst da auch was, aber funktionieren tut sie absolut problemlos.


----------



## 601 (11. März 2013)

Hallo, hat von Euch jemand auch das Problem, dass sich am oberen Ende der Lev *kein* Ventil befindet? Es handelt sich dabei um das 27,2er Modell. Bike Discount konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Entsprechend ging das gute Teil jetzt erst einmal als Reklamation zurück.

Alle demontierbaren Teile der Sattelklemme habe ich entfernt. Darunter befindet sich aber nur eine kleine Metall-Platte, die sich zumindest zerstörungsfrei nicht entfernen lässt...


----------



## aroma (11. März 2013)

philpil schrieb:


> @_aroma_: habe ein aehnliches problem bei einer komplett neuen 150mm lev. wenn ich ca. 10 min im kalten fahre und dann das rad mit ausgezogener stuetze im warmen abstelle laesst sich der zug nicht mehr betaetigen. nach 5 min im kalten geht es dann wieder ohne jegliche probleme. nun stelle ich das rad immer mit eingezogener stuetze ab (so wurde sie auch ausgeliefert), seither keine probleme mehr. vielleicht versuchst du sie mal zu kuehlen und dann zu betaetigen?



Tatsächlich, nachdem ich die Stütze in die Gefriertruhe geschmissen habe ließ sich der Betätigungsmechanismus wieder eindrücken. Nachdem die Stütze jetzt wieder aufgetaut ist kann ich sie auch wieder einfahren...
Naja, dann bestell ich mal ein Ersatzkabel und bau das Teil wieder zusammen.


----------



## indian66 (11. März 2013)

aroma schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, nachdem ich die Stütze in die Gefriertruhe geschmissen habe ließ sich der Betätigungsmechanismus wieder eindrücken. Nachdem die Stütze jetzt wieder aufgetaut ist kann ich sie auch wieder einfahren...
> Naja, dann bestell ich mal ein Ersatzkabel und bau das Teil wieder zusammen.



was meinst Du denn mit Ersatzkabel?
das innenliegende Seil?


----------



## aroma (11. März 2013)

Genau das. Hab leider noch nicht rausgefunden wo ich das bekomme, meins ist leider abgerissen...


----------



## philpil (11. März 2013)

Ich hatte meine Stuetze nur mal kurz auf, tut es da nicht eine einfache Drachenschnur?


----------



## Rad-ab (11. März 2013)

aroma schrieb:


> Genau das. Hab leider noch nicht rausgefunden wo ich das bekomme, meins ist leider abgerissen...



Bik-components und gocycle haben die ersatzzeile im onlinekatalog.
Ansonsten kann die Teile aber jeder Händler der die KS führt besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aroma (11. März 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bik-components und gocycle haben die ersatzzeile im onlinekatalog.
> Ansonsten kann die Teile aber jeder Händler der die KS führt besorgen.



Bei Bike-Components hab ich geguckt, die haben leider nur die dazugehörigen Madenschrauben, nicht das Kevlarkabel selber...Gocycle das selbe Spiel.


----------



## Rad-ab (11. März 2013)

aroma schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Components hab ich geguckt, die haben leider nur die dazugehörigen Madenschrauben, nicht das Kevlarkabel selber...Gocycle das selbe Spiel.


Dann ruf halt mal bei einem der Läden an.
Wie gesagt, jeder der die LEV im Angebot hat, kann auch alle Ersatzteile
vom Distributor besorgen.
Ob er auch will klärt dann der Anruf


----------



## w3rd (11. März 2013)

Acetabulum schrieb:


> Hellau,
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Lev 27.2 gemacht, welcher mind. 90kg wiegt oder gar über diese 90kg reines Lebensgewicht kommt!?
> 
> ...


There is no weight limit.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10353370&postcount=895


----------



## Acetabulum (11. März 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> There is no weight limit.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10353370&postcount=895



Sehr geehrter Herr Seifert,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Es ist korrekt, dass sich KS für keine Gewichtsbeschränkung ausspricht.
Aufgrund unserer sehr intensiven Erfahrungen mit Teleskopsattelstützen von KS (und vielen anderen Anbietern) in den letzten Jahren haben  wir uns hier jedoch für die Angabe eines Gewichtslimits entschieden.
Speziell bei einem reduzierten Diameter von Ø 27,2 mm raten wir Ihnen dringend, das Gewichtslimit nicht zu überschreiten, wir sehen sonst die Performance dieser Stütze über einen längeren Zeitraum akut gefährdet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Matthias Gräf


Winora Group  |  Bikes for Life

E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH
Max-Planck-Str. 8
97526 Sennfeld
Germany

Phone:     +49 9721 6501-188
Fax:         +49 9721 6501-73
eMail:        [email protected]
Web:         www.winora-group.de


Sitz: 97526 Sennfeld, Registergericht AG Schweinfurt, HRB 3052,
Geschäftsführer Susanne Puello, René Takens, Ust-Id.Nr. DE812169929

This message may contain information that is not intended for you. If you are not the addressee or if this message was sent to you by mistake, you are requested to inform the sender and delete the message. While E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH and her subsidiaries has taken every reasonable precaution to send this email without viruses, no liability can be accepted for damage of any kind resulting from the risks inherent in the electronic transmission of messages.

P Please consider the environment before printing this email

Von: Ursula Rüppel 
Gesendet: Montag, 25. Februar 2013 08:34
An: Matthias Gräf
Betreff: WG: Kind Shock LEV FR/DH-Sattelstütze 27,2 mm x 400 mm



Ursula Rüppel


Winora Group  |  Bikes for Life

E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH
Max-Planck-Str. 8
97526 Sennfeld
Germany

Phone:     +49 9721 6501-30
Fax:         +49 9721 6501-60
eMail:        [email protected]
Web:         www.winora-group.de


Sitz: 97526 Sennfeld, Registergericht AG Schweinfurt, HRB 3052,
Geschäftsführer Susanne Puello, René Takens, Ust-Id.Nr. DE812169929

This message may contain information that is not intended for you. If you are not the addressee or if this message was sent to you by mistake, you are requested to inform the sender and delete the message. While E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH and her subsidiaries has taken every reasonable precaution to send this email without viruses, no liability can be accepted for damage of any kind resulting from the risks inherent in the electronic transmission of messages.

P Please consider the environment before printing this email

Von: Silvio Seifert [mailto:[email protected]] 
Gesendet: Samstag, 23. Februar 2013 15:13
An: [email protected]
Cc: Silvio Seifert
Betreff: Kind Shock LEV FR/DH-Sattelstütze 27,2 mm x 400 mm

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

da ich seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer passenden, verstellbaren Sattelstütze bin und die Auswahl im 27,2mm Segment eher gering ist, kommt nun die alles entscheidende Frage!

Was ist denn nun richtig? Ist o.g. Sattelstütze auf max. 90Kg Fahrergeweicht beschränkt oder nicht?

Ich habe bei mehreren Anbietern/Verkäufern in der Artikelbeschreibung gelesen das sich das maximale Fahrergewicht auf 90KG beschränken sollte.
Auf der anderen Seite hat mir ein Mitglied eines Forums, ein Zitat eines Vertreibsleiters von Kindshock aus den USA gepostet, bei dem er dazu Stellung nimmt und die Einschränkung von 90KG dementiert!

Ich danke ihnen vielmals für eine aussagekräftige Antwort


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Nuja...ich hab mir nun doch eine Carbonstütze zugelegt...bin zufrieden 


Silvio Seifert


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2013)

philpil schrieb:


> @aroma: habe ein aehnliches problem bei einer komplett neuen 150mm lev. wenn ich ca. 10 min im kalten fahre und dann das rad mit ausgezogener stuetze im warmen abstelle laesst sich der zug nicht mehr betaetigen. nach 5 min im kalten geht es dann wieder ohne jegliche probleme. nun stelle ich das rad immer mit eingezogener stuetze ab (so wurde sie auch ausgeliefert), seither keine probleme mehr. vielleicht versuchst du sie mal zu kuehlen und dann zu betaetigen?



Exakt das gleiche bei mir. Jetzt schon zweimal. Gut, dann werde ich sie auch nur noch eingefahren abstellen und gut.


----------



## pommes5 (12. März 2013)

@601 die 27.2 lev hat kein ventil das steht doch offiziell dabei. die hat aus platzgründen keinen verstellbaren luftdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (12. März 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> @_601_ die 27.2 lev hat kein ventil das steht doch offiziell dabei. die hat aus platzgründen keinen verstellbaren luftdruck


 
Aber irgend wo wird man wohl die Luft raus und rein bringen.


----------



## 601 (12. März 2013)

@pommes5: Wo hast Du das gelesen? Also weder in der Bedienungsanleitung noch auf der Internetseite des Herstellers habe ich einen entsprechenden Hinweis gefunden.

Macht für mich aber auch keinen Sinn. Jedes luftgestützte System wird irgendwann den Druck verlieren. Was dann? Neue Stütze kaufen?

Oder ein anderes praktisches Beispiel: Ich war bei Minus-Temparaturen unterwegs. Die Stütze fuhr dadurch viel zu langsam aus. Mit etwas mehr Druck hätte man das Problem leicht lösen können...


----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31672_LEV-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html



> Sonstiges: einstellbare Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit nicht bei der 27,2 mm Version, da hier Grund der geringen Bauform eine geschlossene Kartusche verwendet wurde


----------



## Toolkid (13. März 2013)

601 schrieb:


> ...
> Macht für mich aber auch keinen Sinn. Jedes luftgestützte System wird irgendwann den Druck verlieren. ...


Hast du schon mal einen Bürostuhl oder die Gasfedern am Kofferraumdeckel nachgepumpt?


----------



## 601 (13. März 2013)

@Toolkid: Na dauernd! 

Ok, gut gekontert...

Dann durfte ich bei Kälte zumindest für diese Stütze schon die Grenzen dieser Herangehensweise erleben. Ständig den Sattel in die oberste Position ziehen ist nicht wirklich elegant.

  @pommes5: Danke für den Link!


----------



## hepp (13. März 2013)

601 schrieb:


> Dann durfte ich bei Kälte zumindest für diese Stütze schon die Grenzen dieser Herangehensweise erleben. Ständig den Sattel in die oberste Position ziehen ist nicht wirklich elegant.



Mag sein, dass sich die 27,2er anders benimmt aber bei meiner 30,9er habe ich bisher nichts am Luftdruck gemacht. Sie ist bei -5 Grad zwar merklich langsamer aber nicht so langsam, dass ich auf die Idee kommen würde mit der Hand nachzuhelfen.


----------



## 601 (13. März 2013)

Die Stütze fuhr teilweise ohne nachzuhelfen nicht voll aus.


----------



## hepp (13. März 2013)

Okay, das ist natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## cubabluete (13. März 2013)

Weiß jemand was sich da in der Stütze im Warmen ausdehnt, sodass sie blockiert? Bei mir ist das Problem wahrscheinlich deshalb noch nicht aufgetreten, da mein Keller nicht besonders warm ist.
Funktioniert sie bei jemandem der sie von der Kälte in die Wärme stellt einwandfrei, oder tritt das Problem bei jedem auf?


----------



## philpil (14. März 2013)

Keller macht bei mir auch keine Probleme, tagsueber steht das Rad aber im Buero, das gefaellt ihr nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was sich da in der Stütze im Warmen ausdehnt, sodass sie blockiert?


da sind doch alle teile gleich von betroffen 


cubabluete schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem wahrscheinlich deshalb noch nicht aufgetreten, da mein Keller nicht besonders warm ist.
> Funktioniert sie bei jemandem der sie von der Kälte in die Wärme stellt einwandfrei


Null Probleme steht bei mir je nach verschmutzungs grad im Schuppen (unbeheizt) oder im Warmen (beheizten) Keller und habe bis heute keine Probleme festgestellt.



cubabluete schrieb:


> oder tritt das Problem bei jedem auf?



Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Wilddieb (16. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> da sind doch alle teile gleich von betroffen



Jein. Die LEV besteht zum Grossteil aus Alu. Aber die Lager, also Kugeln, Rollen, Käfig, Gleitflächen usw. bestehen vermute ich mal aus Stahl oder anderen Metallen. Die Dehnen sich je nach Legierung unterschiedlich aus. Natürlich ist bei solchen Teilen meisst irgendwo auch Kunststoff verbaut, z.B. Dichtungen.

Dazu kommt, dass auch die Schmiermittel jehweils ihre Viskosität ändern, also werden in der Kälte dickflüssiger und die Luft in der Stütze zieht sich in der Kälte auch mehr zusammen, d.h. weniger Druck. Vermutlich vernachlässigbar bei dem kleinen Volumen, aber  es gibt halt schon sehr viele Faktoren die die Funktion der Stütze beeinflussen können. Wie natürlich auch die Funtkion der Federelemente.

Aber wir sind ja auch verrückte Leute, die noch bei Minusgraden biken gehen.


----------



## leoking89 (19. März 2013)

Ich bin am Überlegen mir ne Kindshock Lev 150 zuzulegen. Jedoch habe ich noch so meine Bedenken, ob es vielleicht nicht besser wäre auf das Nachfolgermodell zu warten, welche zuverlässiger arbeiten könnte...

Eine anderes Modell bzw. andere Marke kommt für mich zur Zeit aber nicht in Frage, da ich die Kabelführung der Lev schon sehr passend zu meinem Bike fände.

Meine Frage an euch: Soll ich bis zur Eurobike warten? Oder kann man (fast) bedenkenlos zur 2012er Lev greifen?


----------



## fuxy (19. März 2013)

Viel Spaß beim warten ( 1,5 Jahre ) bis das neue Modell raus ist. Nimm die Lev , die ist schon gut ausgereift.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2013)

Ich hatte auch 11 LANGE Monate gewartet , und habe sie noch nicht bereut.


----------



## leoking89 (19. März 2013)

Danke für die zügigen die Antworten.
Okay, ich will eigentlich auch nicht mehr warten... Wird den Komfort auf jedenfall deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2013)

leoking89 schrieb:


> Danke für die zügigen die Antworten.
> Okay, ich will eigentlich auch nicht mehr warten... Wird den Komfort auf jedenfall deutlich erhöhen.


ungeahnt,du wirst sie Lieben


----------



## Wilddieb (19. März 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! 
Seit ich die habe kann ich meine Trails flüssig  durchfahren, wo ich stellenweise absteigen und den Sattel  herunterstellen musste.
Und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen, wo das Kabel beim Versenken hingeht, sondern es ist alles fest verbaut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2013)

leoking89 schrieb:


> Wird den Komfort auf jedenfall deutlich erhöhen.


Kann ich auch nur bestätigen! Seit ich die LEV am Fully habe, kotzt mich jedes einzelne, verdammte Mal an, wenn ich am Hardtail den Sattelschnellspanner benutzen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (20. März 2013)

Wir sind halt schon faule Säcke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

Was heißt faul? Ich hab mich ja auch lange gegen den "Schnickschnack" (und das Zusatzgewicht + 1 Leitung mehr am Rahmen) gewehrt... aber das neue Gefühl vom ununterbrochenen Flow ist schon verdammt gut


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2013)

Hat mittlerweile Jemand mal die Lev komplett zerlegt, bzw ne Anleitung dazu gefunden?


----------



## 601 (21. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile Jemand mal die Lev komplett zerlegt, bzw ne Anleitung dazu gefunden?



Hi,

hier findest Du Videos zur Erstmontage, wie auch zum Zerlegen der Stütze:

http://kssuspension.com/support/tech-info/


----------



## 601 (21. März 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was sich da in der Stütze im Warmen ausdehnt, sodass sie blockiert?...  ...oder tritt das Problem bei jedem auf?



Bei jedem: Keine Ahnung
Bei mir: Ja

Die Stütze liegt gerade auf dem Balkon um sie wieder gängig zu bekommen. Scheinbar ist unser Keller zu warm...

Zur Blockade: Mir kommt es zumindest so vor, als wenn es nicht die Lager sind, sondern als würde das Ventil zur Verstellung nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Warum auch immer. Ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung...

PS: Die Stütze fünf Minuten auf den Balkon legen und sie geht wieder! Super! (dass sie wieder geht) Was für ein Sch... (dass diese Vorgehensweise notwendig ist)


----------



## philpil (21. März 2013)

601 schrieb:


> PS: Die Stütze fünf Minuten auf den Balkon legen und sie geht wieder! Super! (dass sie wieder geht) Was für ein Sch... (dass diese Vorgehensweise notwendig ist)



wie oben schonmal geschrieben, bei mir (und anderen) hilft's die Stuetze in /eingefahrenem/ Zustand abzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (21. März 2013)

philpil schrieb:


> wie oben schonmal geschrieben, bei mir (und anderen) hilft's die Stuetze in /eingefahrenem/ Zustand abzustellen.




Stimmt, funktioniert auch bei mir ganz gut. Finde die Problematik zwar auch etwas nervig aber man kann  sich daran gewöhnen, wie an ein Augenzucken. Hoffe sowieso, dass die  Tage unter Null jetzt endlich mal gezählt sind. Bin zwar nicht so verfroren und auch gern bei Schnee unterwegs aber so langsam geht es mir doch ganz schön auf den Zeiger.


----------



## cubabluete (21. März 2013)

Vor 2 Jahren war ich um diese Zeit schon mit der kurzen panier unterwegs. Kommende Woche schneit es wieder und das bei uns im Süden.


----------



## indian66 (21. März 2013)

601 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier findest Du Videos zur Erstmontage, wie auch zum Zerlegen der Stütze:
> 
> http://kssuspension.com/support/tech-info/



sorry auch dort findet sich nichts zum Komplett- zerlegen


----------



## mw01 (21. März 2013)

KS LEV Carbon:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9344222/?s5


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

+ auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Würdest du die beiden Zahlen oben als 6 und 5 identifizieren?

G.


----------



## mw01 (21. März 2013)

Ja, hier der Text!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/First-Look-RockShox-American-Classic-KS-Taipei-Show.html


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

Verdammt...ich hab jetzt auf 6,5Zoll gehofft

G.


----------



## 601 (22. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> sorry auch dort findet sich nichts zum Komplett- zerlegen



Sorry auch von meiner Seite. Ich hatte mir nur den Anfang des Videos angesehen und dort auch das gefunden, was ich wissen wollte. Ich dachte die Stütze würde im Laufe des Videos komplett zerlegt werden...


----------



## BaerLee (25. März 2013)

Hier und da frisst sich was fest, einer sagt ist kacke, der Andere sagt das Ding ist toll... 

Meine Joplin 4 macht zunehmend Mukken... also:

HT, 150mm Gabel, 20" Rahmen, angedacht ist die LEV 150. Gibt das nun Ärger oder nicht? Worauf muss ich bei der eventuellen Montage achten, außer schön alles einfetten?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Hier und da frisst sich was fest, einer sagt ist kacke, der Andere sagt das Ding ist toll...
> 
> Meine Joplin 4 macht zunehmend Mukken... also:
> 
> HT, 150mm Gabel, 20" Rahmen, angedacht ist die LEV 150. Gibt das nun Ärger oder nicht? Worauf muss ich bei der eventuellen Montage achten, außer schön alles einfetten?


einbauen und ballern gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (25. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> einbauen und ballern gehen



Eben. Ich hab auf gar nichts geachtet, außer dass ich von vornherein mehr Luft reingepumpt habe. Sie läuft super flüssig bei Wind und Wetter... und davon gibt's ja nach wie vor genug.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2013)

so muß das  GEIL !


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. März 2013)

Mahlzeit, ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber wie weit kann man die LEV ins Sattelrohr stecken? Geht das soweit, daß der Zuganschlag quasi an der Sattelschelle vorbeigeht oder passt das nicht?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2013)

geht knapp  Vorbei !


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2013)

Beim Tune Würger gehts mit gut Luft vorbei.

G.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. März 2013)

ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## fuxy (25. März 2013)

Ich habe ne Salsa Klemme, und das geht locker vorbei.


----------



## 601 (26. März 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> ...Gibt das nun Ärger oder nicht? Worauf muss ich bei der eventuellen Montage achten, außer schön alles einfetten



Hi,

also laut Hersteller solltest Du zumindest die Stütze im Sattelrohr *nicht* fetten. Es wird empfohlen eine Haftpaste zu verwenden, um die Klemmstärke der Sattelstützen-Klemme gering halten zu können. Ansonsten kann die Funktion der Stütze beeinträchtigt werden.

Weiterhin kann es wohl vorkommen (war zumindest bei meiner Stütze so), dass der interne Seilzug etwas zu lang montiert wurde. Entsprechend wurde das Ventil zur Höhenverstellung nicht ganz geöffnet. Die Stütze fuhr dadurch  viel zu langsam aus. Zudem blockierte die Stütze, sobald man versuchte, die Stütze etwas schneller als die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit wieder einzufahren. In diesem Falle musste ich die Stütze erst wieder einen Zentimeter ausfahren, bevor ich die Stütze dann weiter einfahren konnte (Nerv! ). Das Verhalten konnte auch nicht über die Verstellung des Remote-Seilzugs beseitigt werden, da die Rückstellfeder im der kleinen Box, in der der Seilzug an der Stütze befestigt wird, vorher auf Block ging.

Den Seilzug kann man übrigens relativ einfach kürzen, wenn man den unteren Sattelstützen-Abschluss abschraubt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Problem seltener auftritt. Ich dachte nur ich schreibe die Information hier ins Forum, wenn ein anderer über das gleiche Problem stolpert...

Ob ich damit auch das an manchen, wie auch an meiner Stütze aufgetretene "Kalt-Warm-Blockier-Problem" gelöst habe, konnte ich noch nicht heraus finden.


----------



## BaerLee (27. März 2013)

So Stütze ist bestelt... da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Geh dann gleich noch schnell beim Lidl ne Tube Haftcreme besorgen und dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leoking89 (28. März 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> So Stütze ist bestelt...



Darf man fragen wo? Wollte sie erst bei Hibike bestellen, war aber wohl zu spät dran... Stütze ist erst ab Mitte Mai wieder lieferbar


----------



## some.body (29. März 2013)

Hab' meine gerade bei www.bike-mailorder.de bestellt. Mit Gutscheincode Ostern2013 gibt's dort aktuell 10% Rabatt auf Alles.


----------



## BaerLee (31. März 2013)

Shit, hab meine da auch bestellt, aber ohne Code :/


----------



## guido21 (1. April 2013)

Im Januar KS LEV 30.9mm /435mm /150mm bei bike-discount.com bestellt und umgehend geliefert bekommen. Im Winter eingebaut und heute - nach verschneiten Ostern in der CH - an einem sonnigen Ostermontag probgefahren:

















Fazit (provisorisch): Kein Spiel weder am Kopf noch in der Halterung. Läuft bei 0°C und +15C° sauber.
Montiert ohne Zwischensück für Spielausgleich im Seilzug. Sattelrohr trocken, ebenso Reduzierhülse (30.9 -> 31.6) und Sattelstütze.
Die KS LEV ist ein grosser Fotschritt gegenüer der KS i-900 Remote. Diese lief anfangs auch gut, aber mit mehr Abrieb am 
Mechanismus unter dem Sattel wurde sie immer anfälliger auf Verschmutzung (blockierte).
Die 2 schwarzen Kabelbinder um die rote Abdeckung sind sicherheitshalber eingebaut. Wenn es die Abdeckung als Ersatzteil geben wird,
könnten diese auch weggelassen werden.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2013)

gibts ne gewichtsbeschränkung bei der stütze? meine hier sowas schon gelesen zu haben..find ich aber nicht.   auf der HP steht auch nichts darüber.


----------



## guido21 (1. April 2013)

Hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a69138/lev-fr-dh-sattelstuetze-435-mm.html?mfid=559
steht:
Empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90 kg

Nach meinem Empfinden als MaschinenbauIng. durchaus berechtigt. Materialien und Dimensionierung derselben machen nicht den Eindruck, dass sie Sattelstütze für die "Ewigkeit" konstruiert und gefertigt worden ist.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> gibts ne gewichtsbeschränkung bei der stütze? meine hier sowas schon gelesen zu haben..find ich aber nicht.   auf der HP steht auch nichts darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.L.R.R. (1. April 2013)

Es gibt wohl keine Gewichtsbeschränkung ... wurde hier bereits behandelt!!



w3rd schrieb:


> There is no weight limit.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10353370&postcount=895


----------



## Bunse (1. April 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> Die 2 schwarzen Kabelbinder um die rote Abdeckung sind sicherheitshalber eingebaut. Wenn es die Abdeckung als Ersatzteil geben wird,
> könnten diese auch weggelassen werden.



Es gibt mittlerweile ein paar Ersatzteile 
http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kind shock lev


----------



## mohrstefan (1. April 2013)

mein aktuelles Mannesgewicht 109kg!!!
ich binn den Vorgänger GEBALLERT ca 1,5Jahre !!
und das aktuelle Teil seit anfang 2013 !




und ich schone es wirklich NICHT !


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Bunse schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile ein paar Ersatzteile
> http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kind shock lev





G.


----------



## cubabluete (1. April 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> Im Januar KS LEV 30.9mm /435mm /150mm bei bike-discount.com bestellt und umgehend geliefert bekommen. Im Winter eingebaut und heute - nach verschneiten Ostern in der CH - an einem sonnigen Ostermontag probgefahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind das Kabelbinder über der Abdeckung?
Auch den Zug falsch eingehängt?


----------



## guido21 (1. April 2013)

Sind das Kabelbinder über der Abdeckung? --> _Ja, sonst könnte die Abdeckung abfallen. Erst wenn ich das Ersatzteil an Lager habe nehme ich die Kabelbinder ab._

Auch den Zug falsch eingehängt? _--> Nein der Zug ist hochkorrekt eingehängt. Länge und "Verdrehung" stimmt, sodass er spannungsfrei ist._

_Die Kabelbinder sind die "Hosenträger zum Gürtel"_


----------



## dantist (1. April 2013)

Den Kabelbinder um die rote Abdeckung haben mittlerweile einige montiert, da die Abdeckung leider zu schnell verloren geht.

Ich geselle mich jetzt auch zu den LEVianern - heute die erste Ausfahrt gehabt und war echt begeistert. 

Nur mit dem Lenkerhebel werde ich nicht warm - trotz "V-Brake Noodle" passt mir die Zugverlegung so nicht, der Radius des Kabels ist mir viel zu gross. Hat schon jemand den Hebel einer anderen Remote z.b. Joplin oder Kronolog ausprobiert? Diese könnte man links schön unter dem Lenker montieren (vorausgesetzt, man fährt 1 x 9/10/11).  Ich habe den Remote bei meiner Gravity Dropper auf der linken Lenkerseite wie ein Schalthebel montiert und kam ganz gut zurecht damit. Zudem hätten diese Hebel den Vorteil, dass das Kabel parallel zum Lenker und nicht in einem rechten Winkel dazu austritt, wodurch diese unnötigen Schlaufen in der Kabelhülle nicht auftreten sollten.

Also in etwas so:





oder so:


----------



## cubabluete (2. April 2013)

nimm einfach so was

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29455_Zugumlenkung-Cockpit-Pipe-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## dantist (2. April 2013)

Hallo cubabluete

wie erwähnt habe ich so ein Teil einer V-Brake verbaut







Allerdings mit mässig Erfolg, da die Leitung immer noch einen riesigen Bogen macht. Werde mal versuchen, die Leitung zu kürzen um zu schauen, ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## teafortwo (2. April 2013)

Oder so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (2. April 2013)

Habe ich auch so. Funktioniert und sieht nicht verboten aus.


----------



## dantist (2. April 2013)

@ teafortwo: sehe ich das richtig, du hast "nur" die Hülle mit einem Kabelbinder an der Bremse befestig, das ist alles? Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus  Ich muss das bei mir nochmals genauer anschauen.


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2013)

Hab es auch nur unter der Bremse durchgezogen und mit Kabelbinder an den Schalthebel gepappt.


----------



## teafortwo (2. April 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> @ teafortwo: sehe ich das richtig, du hast "nur" die Hülle mit einem Kabelbinder an der Bremse befestig, das ist alles? Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus  Ich muss das bei mir nochmals genauer anschauen.



Ja stimmt. Ich hab auch keinen Einsteller dran. Wenn man den Zug richtig ablängt, ist der auch überflüssig. Alles schön minimal und der Kabelbinder ist jetzt auch schwarz.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

habe den Zug schon einige mal ablängen müssen , ihr schlaumaier 




trotz zugschnüffel


----------



## dantist (2. April 2013)

So fertig gebastelt, gefällt mir so viel nun viel besser:





Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> So fertig gebastelt, gefällt mir so viel nun viel besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vieleicht ein bisschl nahe am Daumen ?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> Den Kabelbinder um die rote Abdeckung haben mittlerweile einige montiert, da die Abdeckung leider zu schnell verloren geht.


Kann ich (bisher...!) nicht bestätigen. Die Dichtung meiner Abdeckung hat direkt bei der Erstmontage einen abbekommen (durch den "Zahn" der Kunststoffhülse zweigeteilt) und die Abdeckung hält trotzdem einwandfrei, obwohl ich das Rad schon über einige ruppige Trails und Sprünge gescheucht habe...




dantist schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Lenkerhebel werde ich nicht warm - trotz "V-Brake Noodle" passt mir die Zugverlegung so nicht, der Radius des Kabels ist mir viel zu gross. Hat schon jemand den Hebel einer anderen Remote z.b. Joplin oder Kronolog ausprobiert? [...]


Hmm, gerade der meiner Meinung nach sehr angenehme weil kompakte Hebel der KS Stützen war für mich eins der Argumente für die LEV... die langen "Paddel" der CB Stützen oder z. B. der Gravitydropper finde ich absolut grauenhaft, das wäre in meinen Augen dann den Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben...! Allerdings stört mich der große Bogen (trotz Reset Cockpit Pipe) bzw. genauer der dadurch recht große Radius am Übergang zum Rahmen auch. Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine 135° V-Brake Pipe bestellt, die ich ggf. zurecht biegen will, mal sehen, ob ich es damit besser hin kriege. Die Variante von teafortwo ohne Pipe gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, geht aber bei den Hope Tech Hebeln so nicht wirklich. So wie bei biker-wug schaut es auch sehr aufgeräumt aus, aber auch da dürfte es mit den Hope Gebern eng werden. Wenn demnächst der linke Shifter in den Ruhestand geschickt wird, sieht das aber evtl. eh nochmal etwas anders aus...


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

habe es mit der HOPE schon einige mahl probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. April 2013)

Ich habe den Hebel bei mir verkehrt herum montiert. Ist ausgesprochen ergonomisch und der Zug läuft schön unter dem Bremshebel durch. Sieht nur etwas merkwürdig aus ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

@mohrstefan: Jo, so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus:





...finde ich aber weder optisch noch funktionell befriedigend, u. a. weil der Zug bei mir so im Oberrohr verschwindet:





...und deshalb der Zug vorm Lenker in einem riesigen Bogen verläuft, wenn er lang genug ist, um bei einem Sturz keine Probleme zu machen. Wenn ich die Leitung untenrum verlegt kriege, sieht es wenigstens etwas besser aus, weil der Zug dann näher bei den anderen liegt. Aktuell könnte ich ihn dann noch mit dem Umwerfer-Zug koppeln, aber den gibts ja bald nicht mehr...


  @Saxen-Paule: klingt interessant! Schaue ich mir die Tage mal an


----------



## bikertom (4. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

laut Anleitung der LEV kann man die Zugansteuerung an der Stütze in 20 Gradschritten einstellen, allerdings steht nicht drin wie! Ich sehe da zwei Madenschrauben....müssen die gelöst werden um den Ring zu verdrehen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

bikertom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> laut Anleitung der LEV kann man die Zugansteuerung an der Stütze in 20 Gradschritten einstellen, allerdings steht nicht drin wie! Ich sehe da zwei Madenschrauben....müssen die gelöst werden um den Ring zu verdrehen?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



ja das alte Problem Finger weg von den Madenschrauben. Man kann das Teil nicht verdrehen. Du mußt den Sattel abschrauben und die Klemmung wegnehmen und oben alles in die gewünschte Richtung drehen. Du erkennst das schon wennsters oben reinschaust

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ja das alte Problem Finger weg von den Madenschrauben. Man kann das Teil nicht verdrehen. Du mußt den Sattel abschrauben und die Klemmung wegnehmen und oben alles in die gewünschte Richtung drehen. Du erkennst das schon wennsters oben reinschaust
> 
> G.


 uhhh ja Finger weg von den Madischenschrauben


----------



## bikertom (4. April 2013)

danke!! 

bin gerade auf die Idee gekommen mir das auf YouTube anzuschauen. Habs geschnallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (14. April 2013)

Hallo,

Könnte mir bitte jemand diese beiden Werte für die 125er und die 150er Stütze nachmessen?

125mm:
mm Stütze im Sattelrohr wenn ganz versenkt und ausgefahren:
mm Stütze außerhalb des Sattelrohrs bis Sattelklemmung wenn ganz versenkt und ausgefahren:

150mm:
mm Stütze im Sattelrohr wenn ganz versenkt und ausgefahren:
mm Stütze außerhalb des Sattelrohrs bis Sattelklemmung wenn ganz versenkt und ausgefahren:

Ich kann's nicht abschätzen, ob sich die 150er bei mir ausgehen würde. Danke


----------



## cubabluete (14. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Könnte mir bitte jemand diese beiden Werte für die 125er und die 150er Stütze nachmessen?
> 
> ...


 


jonalisa schrieb:


> Zitiere:
> 
> <LI class=news>maximale Absenkung bei einem 30,9 bzw. 31,6 Sattelrohr: 190 mm (Abstand Oberkante Sattelrohr - Mitte Sattelklemmung)
> d.h. wenn du die Stütze mit 125 mm Verstellbereich ganz im Rohr versenkst, dann guckt sie noch 190 mm aus dem Rohr raus. Voraussetzung ist du hast kein 34,9er Sattelrohr, denn dort kann die Stütze leider nicht ganz versenkt werden, da der Klemmmechanismus nicht mehr über die Sattelklemme geschoben werden kann, daher guckt sie in diesem Fall 215 mm raus.
> ...


 
Das hab ich gefunden, wobei das mit dem 34,9 Sattelrohr nicht stimmt, da der Klemmmechanismus übers Rohr geht.

Somit: Hast mehr als 22 cm von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Sattelklemme, kann die 150iger nehmen.


----------



## dantist (15. April 2013)

Achtung SPAM: Falls jemand eine 100 mm LEV (30.9 mm. 335 mm Länge) sucht, ich verkaufe meine, sie ist mir leider zur kurz. 125 mm Version ist unterwegs.


----------



## p1nk3y (17. April 2013)

Weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber mir hilfts grad extrem weiter und wie man ließt suchen auch viele andere die richtigen Maße:


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber mir hilfts grad extrem weiter und wie man ließt suchen auch viele andere die richtigen Maße:



Genial! Nach so etwas habe ich gestern den ganzen Tag gesucht 

Danke


----------



## thetourist (17. April 2013)

Oh, super, sowas such ich auch schon länger!


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. April 2013)

@p1nk3y
Saugeil, danke!!!!!!!


----------



## cubabluete (17. April 2013)

Das ist lässig und entspricht ca. den Daten die ich zuvor gepostet habe.


----------



## Bart_Simpson (20. April 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Das mit dem zurechtfeilen und polieren ist ne gute Idee. Danke für den Tipp  Werde ich dann wohl auch so machen. Evtl. könnte man auch diese Unterlegscheiben von Syntace nehmen. Muss ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen, ob die passen könnten.



Hast Du das mit der Syntace Halbmondscheibe ausprobiert?


----------



## sanwald81 (20. April 2013)

Nein, die Halbmondscheiben habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber ich habe mal die Klemmschraube der Syntace Sattelstütze mit der KS-Klemmschraube verglichen. Der Radius am Schraubenkopf ist ziemlich unterschiedlich. Die Rundung an der Syntace Schraube geht nicht weit genug rum. D.h. die Syntace Schraube würde sich nicht an den Radius der KS-Stütze anlegen. Ich hoffe, das ist einigermaßen verständlich, wenn nicht kann ich morgen mal ein Bild von beiden Schrauben nebeneinander machen. Für alle Fälle habe ich mir mal Ersatzschrauben der KS LEV besorgt. Bis jetzt sind die ersten Schrauben noch brauchbar. Der Inbus klemmt zwar beim Anziehen fest, dreht aber noch nicht durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bart_Simpson (21. April 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Nein, die Halbmondscheiben habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber ich habe mal die Klemmschraube der Syntace Sattelstütze mit der KS-Klemmschraube verglichen. Der Radius am Schraubenkopf ist ziemlich unterschiedlich. Die Rundung an der Syntace Schraube geht nicht weit genug rum. D.h. die Syntace Schraube würde sich nicht an den Radius der KS-Stütze anlegen. Ich hoffe, das ist einigermaßen verständlich, wenn nicht kann ich morgen mal ein Bild von beiden Schrauben nebeneinander machen. Für alle Fälle habe ich mir mal Ersatzschrauben der KS LEV besorgt. Bis jetzt sind die ersten Schrauben noch brauchbar. Der Inbus klemmt zwar beim Anziehen fest, dreht aber noch nicht durch.



Wäre klasse, wenn Du mal ein Bild machen könntest. Denn wenn das mit den Syntace-Schrauben mit Halbmondscheiben funktionieren sollte, dann würde ich lieber gleich die nehmen wollen, anstatt Gefahr zu laufen, die ausgenudelten Originalschrauben irgendwann nicht mehr aufzubekommen.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2013)

Wenn iher jemanten kennt der sich mit einer Drehbank auskennt,einfach handelsübliche Inbuschrauben auf das gewünschte Maß abdrehen/beidrehen .
Dann ist Ruhe !!!


----------



## Bart_Simpson (21. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wenn iher jemanten kennt der sich mit einer Drehbank auskennt,einfach handelsübliche Inbuschrauben auf das gewünschte Maß abdrehen/beidrehen .
> Dann ist Ruhe !!!



Den kenne ich leider nicht ;-(


----------



## teafortwo (21. April 2013)

Man könnte auch den Klemmbolzen nehmen der hier bei der Schraube dabei ist:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34737_Sattelklemmschraube-fuer-LEV-.html

Diesen auf 6mm aufbohren und als Scheibe mit einer DIN 912 M6x30 Schraube verbauen  .

Hab ich so gemacht mit runden Klemmbolzen einer anderen Stütze die ich noch gehabt habe...

Jetzt kann ich auch mit 10NM anziehen.


----------



## sanwald81 (21. April 2013)

Hier ist noch das versprochene Bild der beiden Schrauben.





Der Durchmesser ist jeweils an der dicksten Stelle gemessen.

Die Idee von teafortwo ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Markusdr (24. April 2013)

Moin,

ich überlege mir eine Lev mit 100mm Absenkung zu holen. Mein Problem: Kurze Beine. Sehr kurze Beine! Naja und wie folgt ist mein Satteln derzeit eingestellt:








Normalerweise würde ich mir die jetzt bestellen, testen und ggf. zurückschicken aber ich glaube die die sind dann nicht so glücklich dadrüber wenn die schonmal eingebaut war.

Was mein Ihr? Laut der Zeichnung von der Seite zuvor benötige ich 157mm. Ich weiß aber nicht genau wie die geklemmt ist.


----------



## hepp (24. April 2013)

Sieht für mich so aus, als könnte es haarscharf passen. Wenn Du die Stütze nur probeweise und vorsichtig einbaust, ohne den Zug abzulängen, solltest Du sie auch wieder zurück schicken können. Du kannst vorher ja mal bei Deinem Händler anfragen, wie er das handhabt.


----------



## biker-wug (24. April 2013)

So, heute hab ich auch die rote Kappe verloren, Zug ist richtig rum eingehängt. Als ich wieder am Auto war, war sie weg.

Das ist definitiv die Schwachstelle an der LEV. 

Gerade das Ersatzteil bestellt, das wird dann fixiert!!


----------



## chorge (24. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wie das passieren kann! War mit meiner Stütze verdammt viel und hart unterwegs - die Kappe hat sich nie auch nur gelockert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

inspiriert durch die vielen Kommentare und Berichte, welche ich intensiv gelesen habe, wurde die LEV mit 150mm in 31.6 für EUR287 bei GOCYCLE bestellt und einen Tag später geliefert bekommen. Sofort eingebaut (nach den wertvollen Hinweisen in diesem Thread gar kein Problem, danke nochmal!), Probefahrt gemacht und bin total begeistert von dem Ding. Es tut das, was es soll: Sattel runter und wieder hoch. Klasse!!!
Und das ganz sieht nun wie folgt aus:


----------



## Markusdr (24. April 2013)

Moin,

nochmal ne Frage. Kann man die Stütze ganz einstecken oder nur bis Höhe der roten Kappe? Oder kann die Kappe schon über den Schnellspanner rübergehen?

Danke


----------



## hepp (24. April 2013)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nochmal ne Frage. Kann man die Stütze ganz einstecken oder nur bis Höhe der roten Kappe? Oder kann die Kappe schon über den Schnellspanner rübergehen?
> Danke



Der Zuganschlag (Kappe) kann über die Sattelklemme reichen. In der Darstellung auf der vorherigen Seite siehst Du die Maße. Zwischen Zuganschlag und Stütze sind 5,5 mm Luft. Solte für die meisten Sattelklemmen reichen, es sei denn, Du brauchst eine Reduzierhülse um die Stütze in Deinem Rahmen unterzubringen


----------



## Markusdr (24. April 2013)

Nee, brauch ich eigentlich nicht, aber nirgendwo gibt es die 100er für 31,6 =/


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. April 2013)

Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit der Kabellängung.

Ich habe meine Stütze ohne den Versteller montiert, habe aber darauf geachtet keinen Leerweg zu haben (Kabel bei ca. 20mm Überstand abgeschnitten). Jetzt sollte ich Luft für einige mm Längung haben. 

Spricht etwas gegen dieses Vorgehen?


----------



## Wilddieb (24. April 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie das passieren kann! War mit meiner Stütze verdammt viel und hart unterwegs - die Kappe hat sich nie auch nur gelockert...



Bei mir auch kein Problem. Mich hat es am Sonntag auf nassem Holz (Ja selberschuld ^^'') hingelegt. Abdeckung sitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (24. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie mir das passiert ist, als ich losgefahren bin war sie noch dran, als ich zurückkam war sie weg. 
Hatte keinen Sturz oder so.


----------



## Wilddieb (24. April 2013)

Scheint ja schon etwas dran zu sein, glaube nicht, dass von allen hier, die die Stütze haben nur 2, 3 fähig sind, das Teil richtig zu montieren. Vermutlich sind da gewisse Toleranzen oder Kinderkrankheiten im Spiel.


----------



## cubabluete (24. April 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit der Kabellängung.
> 
> Ich habe meine Stütze ohne den Versteller montiert, habe aber darauf geachtet keinen Leerweg zu haben (Kabel bei ca. 20mm Überstand abgeschnitten). Jetzt sollte ich Luft für einige mm Längung haben.
> 
> Spricht etwas gegen dieses Vorgehen?


 
Spricht nix dagegen, wenn du die Länge genau erwischt. Mit den 20mm bis ziemlich gut dabei.

Die Abdeckkappe ist bei mir noch dran. Wenn die Stütze fix montiert bleibt spricht auch nix gegen eine Kabelbindersicherung.


----------



## nimbus_leon (25. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan hab ich noch die Hilo (100mm) von X-Fusion verbaut möchte aber die nächsten Tage auf die KS LEV 150mm (31,6) wechseln...

Jetzt hab ich da mal so gemessen und ich könnte sie einbauen, so dass die Sattelstütze kaum aus dem Sitzrohr herausragt. Ich bin jetzt nur unsicher, ob der Leitungsabgang dann noch über die Sattelstützenklemmung passt, da beim Ghost AMR+ Lector das Sitzrohr einen 34 mm Durchmesser aufweist... 

Kann mir wer sagen ob ich da Probleme bekomme und doch die 125mm nehmen muss oder passt der Abstand vom Abgang drüber?

THX schon mal!


----------



## Montanez (26. April 2013)

guck doch ma auf die seite vorher!
laut zeichnung beträgt der abstand zwischen stütze und zuganlenkung 5,5mm.
da brauchst du nur noch messen!
kurzum: wird passen!


----------



## cubabluete (26. April 2013)

Bei meinem 301er geht sie trotz Reduzierhülse problemlos drüber. Kleiner Tip: Solltest du eine Satteltasche verwenden muss allerdings aufpassen, das diese beim Einfedern nicht streift, wenn du dann ganz abgesenkt hast.


----------



## zahli (26. April 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie mir das passiert ist, als ich losgefahren bin war sie noch dran, als ich zurückkam war sie weg.
> Hatte keinen Sturz oder so.



Moin, ich habe es mit Isolierklebeband gesichert. Ein kleiner Streifen über die Kappe und einmal um die Kabelmuffe. Ist schön unauffälig und so hält es die Kappe und das eloxierte rot ist auch überdeckt, da rot nicht zum aktuellen Aufbau passt.


----------



## Bart_Simpson (26. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich die Syntace Halbmondscheiben im Netz bekomme? Mein Händler in Stuttgart hat sie leider nicht...


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Bei meinem 301er geht sie trotz Reduzierhülse problemlos drüber. Kleiner Tip: Solltest du eine Satteltasche verwenden muss allerdings aufpassen, das diese beim Einfedern nicht streift, wenn du dann ganz abgesenkt hast.



Ernsthaft?!?!?!?!?! Dann hätte ich die 150er nehmen können! Alter Schwede, arrrr!!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (26. April 2013)

Momentan hab ich noch keinen Stress mit einer Lösung, da die Kappe bei bike-components derzeit nicht lieferbar ist. Sprich sie kommt erst im Mai.

Hab es jetzt einfach zugeklebt und fertig. Sollte für den Enduro Ride in Treuchtlingen und 3 Tage Vinschgau nächste Woche halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Solltest du eine Satteltasche verwenden muss allerdings aufpassen, das diese beim Einfedern nicht streift, wenn du dann ganz abgesenkt hast.


 
Verwendest du eine Satteltasche in Kombination mit einer Telestütze?
Wenn ja welche und was passt da alles rein bei dir?


----------



## cubabluete (26. April 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Verwendest du eine Satteltasche in Kombination mit einer Telestütze?
> Wenn ja welche und was passt da alles rein bei dir?


 
Ich hab die topeak propack small. Werkzeug, diese dünne Winschutzjacke, Ersatzpatrone. Im Winter hat auch der Akku bequem platz.
Im Sommer mag ich nicht mit Rucksack herumfahren und das Zeug ins Trikot taugt mir auch nicht.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. April 2013)

Ich habe jetzt die Aero Wedge Tasche http://de.topeak.com/products/bags/AeroWedgePack_medium_Velcro mit Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Minitool, Reifenheber und befestige die Tasche an das jeweilige Rad (für kurze Runden will ich keinen Rucksack, und bei längeren Touren brauch in den Platz im Camelback für andere Dinge).

Mit einer Variostütze liebäugle ich schon lange, aber ich konnte bisher keine passende Satteltasche dazu finden die nur am Sattelgestell angemacht wird und in die wieder alles rein passt. (Pumpe am Rahmen kommt für mich nicht in Frage)


----------



## p1nk3y (26. April 2013)

Was is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der komplett schwarzen LEV und der LEV wie im News Artikel mit dem silbernen Abschlussring. Einfach 2 verschiedene ausführungen oder steckt da was anderes dahinter?


----------



## jonalisa (26. April 2013)

Die silberne Version war der Prototyp. Alle gelieferten Stuetzen haben einen schwarzen Abschlussring, wobei dieser entweder keine oder eine weisse Aufschrift "LEV" aufweisst.


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit der Kabellängung.
> 
> Ich habe meine Stütze ohne den Versteller montiert, habe aber darauf geachtet keinen Leerweg zu haben (Kabel bei ca. 20mm Überstand abgeschnitten). Jetzt sollte ich Luft für einige mm Längung haben.
> 
> Spricht etwas gegen dieses Vorgehen?



Ich hab's genauso gemacht, penibel abgeschnitten mit 20mm Hüllenüberstand und ohne den Adjuster. Falls es Probleme gibt, kann ich den immernoch einbauen. Bräuchte dann aber ein neues Kabel. Aber soweit wird es hoffentlich nicht kommen. 
Bis jetzt funktioniert auch alles bestens. Das Teil macht auch einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. 
Die Sattelschrauben habe ich mit einem Drehmo mit 10 Nm und mit blauer Schraubensicherung angezogen, was mir schon wirklich sehr fest erscheint.

Das Gewicht meiner 31.6 / 125 liegt mit gekürzter Hülle kompletto bei 550 Gramm. Gut ist das.


----------



## teafortwo (28. April 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...
> Die Sattelschrauben habe ich mit einem Drehmo mit 10 Nm und mit blauer Schraubensicherung angezogen, was mir schon wirklich sehr fest erscheint.
> ...



Und wie willst du gegenhalten wenn du die Schrauben mal wieder auf machen musst? Und 10Nm macht ein 4er Inbus auch nicht lange mit, oder? Bei mir hat der schon mit 8Nm die Biege gemacht. Wird Zeit dass KS Schrauben mit einem 5er Inbus verbaut.


----------



## Rockside (28. April 2013)

Das mit dem Gegenhalten ist ein guter Einwand, das hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Die Gewindekugeln liegen ja lose in der Vertifeung. Wenn's hart käme, dann könnte ich die Gewindekugeln als letzte Lösung mit einer Epoxi-Harzverklebung auf der Platte gegen das Mitdrehen hindern, um die Schrauben wieder zu lösen.

Die 10 Nm sind das angegebene Drehmoment laut Anleitung. Daher HOFFE ich doch sehr, daß die Schrauben das auch halten. Was an der Schraube hat bei Dir die biege gemacht?


----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2013)

10 Nm ist Standard bei fast allen Stützen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (28. April 2013)

Die Abdeckkappe habe ich übrigens mit einer Lage durchsichtigem Tesa-Film gegen Verlust gesichert. Das sieht man kaum und das könnte auch ausreichen.


----------



## Thor-Stan (28. April 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Die Abdeckkappe habe ich übrigens mit einer Lage durchsichtigem Tesa-Film gegen Verlust gesichert. Das sieht man kaum und das könnte auch ausreichen.



Ich behaupte mal,wenn die Kralle richtig herum eingehangen ist,verliert man die Kappe auch nicht


----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2013)

Thor-Stan schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal,wenn die Kralle richtig herum eingehangen ist,verliert man die Kappe auch nicht


 bis sie "wech is"


----------



## Haentz (28. April 2013)

Abdeckkappe wird mit Kabelbinder fixiert 

Leider macht meine 150mm LEV nach nur 4 Monaten Probleme Manchmal kommt sie nach dem Loslassen des Hebels von selbst wieder ein bisschen nach oben. Das Problem ist nicht der Haken oder Zug, der zum Lenker geht, sondern der Zug an dem kleinen Zylinder, wo der Haken eingehakt wird Der hakelt wohl irgendwie ein bisschen Kommt man an diese Mechanik zwecks Reinigung irgendwie ran?

Vielen Dank und Gruß, Hans


----------



## biker-wug (28. April 2013)

Thor-Stan schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal,wenn die Kralle richtig herum eingehangen ist,verliert man die Kappe auch nicht



Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, meine ist richtig eingehängt und am Freitag hab ich die Kappe verloren.....


----------



## zorro68 (28. April 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, meine ist richtig eingehängt und am Freitag hab ich die Kappe verloren.....




Ich weiss nich was ihr macht. Die Kappe klemmt sich doch fest!Ausser,die Kralle wird falsch eingehängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (28. April 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gegenhalten ist ein guter Einwand, das hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Die Gewindekugeln liegen ja lose in der Vertifeung. Wenn's hart käme, dann könnte ich die Gewindekugeln als letzte Lösung mit einer Epoxi-Harzverklebung auf der Platte gegen das Mitdrehen hindern, um die Schrauben wieder zu lösen.
> 
> Die 10 Nm sind das angegebene Drehmoment laut Anleitung. Daher HOFFE ich doch sehr, daß die Schrauben das auch halten. Was an der Schraube hat bei Dir die biege gemacht?



Der Innensechskant macht das Anzugsmoment nicht mit. Dei Schraube selber hält schon.


----------



## teafortwo (28. April 2013)

Haentz schrieb:


> Abdeckkappe wird mit Kabelbinder fixiert



Oder ein O-Ring:


----------



## teafortwo (29. April 2013)

Also die Klemmung für den Sattel ist mal echt für die Tonne. Die ist bei mir immer locker geworden und ich dachte zunächst dass die Schrauben sich lösten. Habe nun aber fest gestellt dass die obere Platte für die Klemmung sich immer wieder verbogen hatte. Die Schrauben gingen also nicht auf. Die Platte würde somit evtl. irgendwann brechen. Zum Glück habe ich noch einen andere Platte von einer anderen Stütze die Passt. Jetzt ist hoffentlich Ruhe. Ich wiege übrigens 75kg und die Platte verbiegt sich schon durch Anziehen der Schrauben...


----------



## Rockside (29. April 2013)

Haentz schrieb:


> Abdeckkappe wird mit Kabelbinder fixiert
> 
> Leider macht meine 150mm LEV nach nur 4 Monaten Probleme Manchmal kommt sie nach dem Loslassen des Hebels von selbst wieder ein bisschen nach oben. Das Problem ist nicht der Haken oder Zug, der zum Lenker geht, sondern der Zug an dem kleinen Zylinder, wo der Haken eingehakt wird Der hakelt wohl irgendwie ein bisschen Kommt man an diese Mechanik zwecks Reinigung irgendwie ran?
> 
> Vielen Dank und Gruß, Hans


Vielleicht hilft schon ne Fettpackung an dem kleinen Zylinder unter der Abdeckkappe?


----------



## Rockside (29. April 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Der Innensechskant macht das Anzugsmoment nicht mit. Dei Schraube selber hält schon.



Dagegen hilft eventuell schon, wenn man nur gutes nicht ausgeleiertes Werkzeug verwendet.


----------



## Rockside (29. April 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Oder ein O-Ring:



Vor meiner Sicherung mit nem Streifen Tesa-Film hab ich's auch erst mit nem Kabelbinder versucht. Hab dann aber festgestellt, daß der nach unten wegrutschen kann. Zu fest anziehen ist eher nicht empfehlenswert weil das Plastikgehäuse nachgeben kann. 

Der O-Ring dürfte leider gar nicht dauerhaft halten.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. April 2013)

Die Klemmschrauben am Sattel habe ich beim Einbau mit 10Nm fest gezogen und wurden dabei nicht beschädigt. Beide haben noch ihre Kanten, so dass ich diese ggfs. weiterverwenden kann. 
Sattel ist fest, rutscht und wackelt nicht. Er hat nach 550 Trailkilometern keinen Millimeter nachgegeben.

P.S.: Mein aktuelles Kampfgewicht beträgt 95kg
P.P.S.: Die KS Abdeckplatte ist noch drauf.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. April 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Die Klemmschrauben am Sattel habe ich beim Einbau mit 10Nm fest gezogen und wurden dabei nicht beschädigt. Beide haben noch ihre Kanten, so dass ich diese ggfs. weiterverwenden kann.
> Sattel ist fest, rutscht und wackelt nicht. Er hat nach 550 Trailkilometern keinen Millimeter nachgegeben.
> 
> P.S.: Mein aktuelles Kampfgewicht beträgt 95kg
> P.P.S.: Die KS Abdeckplatte ist noch drauf.



P.P.P.S.: toi, toi, toi


----------



## Orakel (29. April 2013)

ich habe gleich beim erstenmal montieren an die Abdeckung Fett hingemacht, der Deckel ist immer noch da.


----------



## pauing (30. April 2013)

601 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also laut Hersteller solltest Du zumindest die Stütze im Sattelrohr *nicht* fetten. Es wird empfohlen eine Haftpaste zu verwenden, um die Klemmstärke der Sattelstützen-Klemme gering halten zu können. Ansonsten kann die Funktion der Stütze beeinträchtigt werden.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem zu lockeren internen Seilzug bei Auslieferung. Die Stütze blockierte auch beim Einfahren, was extrem nervig war... Ich hatte den Zug nicht selber gekürzt, sondern das Teil eingeschickt...das wurde binnen 10 Tagen erledigt. Nach dem Service fluppt sie jetzt wie eine 1...in den letzten 3 Monaten hat sie nicht mehr gemuckt, auch nicht bei niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (30. April 2013)

Kann mal jemand sagen, wie man eine LEV wartet?

Also ich meine die normale Reinigung und Wartung, ohne dass bereits Funktionsstörungen vorliegen?

Das Handbuch ist da leider wenig konkret...

Reicht es, das Ding sauber zu halten? Oder muss da dann und wann Fett/Öl dran und wenn ja: Wo?


----------



## Rockside (30. April 2013)

Guckst Du in Posting 514 in diesem Thread gibt's Links zu 2 Anleitungs-Videos von Kind Shock.


----------



## indian66 (30. April 2013)

Da ist leider nichts wirklich hilfreiches zu sehen. Ist schon mehrfach angesprochen worden.


----------



## Rockside (30. April 2013)

Nun, in dem 2. Video ist von dem 2. innenliegenden Seilzug die Rede, der offenbar auch längen oder gar abreissen kann. Den könnte man selbst reparieren. 
Bei der Druckkammer wird's ohnehin schwierig bis unmöglich für einen Heimwerker, der zum Wiederbefüllen nicht gerade mal eben ne Stickstoffflasche rumstehen hat.


----------



## Wilddieb (1. Mai 2013)

Wonach T212 fragt ist ja auch nicht eine Reparaturanleitung sondern betreffen die regelmässige Wartung. 

Ich mache sie einfach nach jedem Ausritt sauber, schau dass das Kabel leichtgängig läuft (Mehrkt man ja schon beim Fahren) und ab und zu mal ein Blick unter die Staubabdeckung ob mal etwas Schmierstoff fällig ist oder sich gar Dreck angesammelt hat. 
Dann alle Schaltjahre mal den Luftdruck kontrollieren und dann passt das doch.

Ich behaupte mal, dass eine Demontage nur nötig ist, wenn etwas nicht mehr funktioniert. Sowas wien Ölwechsel kann man da ja nicht machen. Der Clou ist, wie so oft, dass man etwas unternimmt, sobald man eine Beeinträchtigung feststellt und nicht wartet bis gar nix mehr funktioniert.


----------



## cubabluete (1. Mai 2013)

Normale Reinigung reicht, wie bei den Federgabeln. Schmieren braucht man da nix.


----------



## p1nk3y (3. Mai 2013)

wieviel kraft is bei euren in etwa nötig damit die absenkung ausgelöst wird? mir kommts a bissl "schwergängig" vor wenn ichs am stand teste und mit der hand runterdrück. (bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen) oder gibt sich das dann am trail sowieso von selbst da man durchs körpergewicht ja deutlich mehr druck auf die stütze bringt?


----------



## cubabluete (3. Mai 2013)

Arsch ist stärker als Hand.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Mai 2013)

Prinzip Bürostuhl: Drauf setzen, Hebel drücken und runter damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (3. Mai 2013)

@p1nk3y: Meine gehen im Stand locker runter.
Sollte dem nicht so sein, kann es sein, dass du den Sattelschnellspanner zu stark zugeknallt hast.


----------



## p1nk3y (3. Mai 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @p1nk3y: Meine gehen im Stand locker runter.
> Sollte dem nicht so sein, kann es sein, dass du den Sattelschnellspanner zu stark zugeknallt hast.



leicht runter gehts eh, nur der anfangsdruck damit das ganze mal in bewegung kommt is etwas höher. das meinte ich.


----------



## 601 (10. Mai 2013)

Moin,

so nachdem wir den Winter endlich hinter uns gelassen haben und damit auch die Probleme mit dem Funktionsausfall bei Temperaturschwankungen...

Von wegen!

Ich hatte jetzt das gleiche Problem nach einer Pause in der Sonne, nachdem ich zuvor im Schatten unterwegs war. Danach ging mal wieder nichts mehr... 

Also wieder zurück in den kühlen Schatten und nach einer Weile ließ sich die Stütze wieder absenken.

Merke: Am besten sollte man die Stütze *immer* im abgesenkten Zustand abstellen. Außer man hat auf den Touren einen Kühlschrank dabei oder ein kühles Tal in der Nähe... 

PS: ich bin übrigens mit einer 27,2er Lev unterwegs. Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich Stützen mit einem anderen Durchmesser, durch den unterschiedlichen Aufbau, bei Temperaturschwankungen nicht so empfindlich verhalten. Bzw. vielleicht habe ich auch eine Stütze erwischt, bei der sich die vorhandenen Fertigungstoleranzen einfach etwas ungünstig aufaddieren...


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Mai 2013)

Na mal sehen, warst ja nie der einzige mit dem Problem. 

Bei mir halten sich die Probleme in Grenzen, gestern hat sich ne Sattelschraube gelöst.


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Mai 2013)

Und mir ist gestern die Schraube der Halteschelle abhanden gekommen 

Aber es sollte nicht sonderlich schwer sein, Ersatz zu finden.


----------



## Montanez (12. Mai 2013)

Oh man oh man...wie viele Jahre muss ich noch warten bis es Variosattelstützen ohne Kinderkrankheiten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

U.U. noch viele. Anders als bei Federgabeln ist die Variostütze halt nix, dass man sich vom Motorrad hätte abkopieren können.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2013)

an Bürostühlen funktioniert das doch auch schon lange .


----------



## boarder87 (12. Mai 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> an Bürostühlen funktioniert das doch auch schon lange .



Schon mal deinen Bürostuhl bei -10°C und 40°C draussen im Dreck benutzt?


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

Und ausserdem lassen Bürostühle sich drehen, ein nicht ganz so unwichtiger Unterschied. 

Hat eigentlich schon mal jehmand überlegt, sich eine Remoute Control auszutüfteln, für wo man direkt vom Tisch aus bedienen tut?


----------



## Rockside (12. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand was Kind Shock empfiehlt für das Abstellen über längere Zeit? Eingefahren oder ausgefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Schon mal deinen Bürostuhl bei -10°C und 40°C draussen im Dreck benutzt?







> Oh man oh man...wie viele Jahre muss ich noch warten bis es Variosattelstützen ohne Kinderkrankheiten gibt



Naja, bei den wenigen Berichten über Defekte kann ich noch keine Kinderkrankheiten endecken. Scheint eher ein sehr gutes Produkt zu sein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was Kind Shock empfiehlt für das Abstellen über längere Zeit? Eingefahren oder ausgefahren?



Ich habe meine immer eingefahren. Aus der Logik heraus das sie ja auch so gelagert und geliefert wird. Mehr fällt mir aber dazu auch net ein

G.


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, bei den wenigen Berichten über Defekte kann ich noch keine Kinderkrankheiten endecken. Scheint eher ein sehr gutes Produkt zu sein.
> 
> G.



Der Thread hier ist halt geradezu ein Nest von LEV Besitzern, also häufen sich hier auch einige Problemfälle. Sagt aber lange nicht, dass sie generell sehr anfällig ist.


----------



## cubabluete (13. Mai 2013)

Meine stelle ich immer ausgefahren ab und hab null Probleme.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Mai 2013)

ich würde sagen bei 99% stressfrei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Mai 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ich würde sagen bei 99% stressfrei !



Ich erhöhe auf 99,9% bei 100%iger Weiterempfehlung. Ein solides und ausgereiftes Produkt.

Die fehlenden 0,1% schiebe ich darauf, dass die Sattelstütze nach längerem Abstellen (Ein-/zwei Tage im abgesenkten Zustand) zunächst einen Sitzdruck benötigt um auszufahren. 
Danach, im Fahrbetrieb, funktioniert sie einwandfrei und absolut verlässlich (auch bei Temperaturschwankungen).


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2013)

Wie ist das in der Stütze eigentlich gelöst, dass sie sich nicht verdrehen kann?


----------



## p1nk3y (13. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wie ist das in der Stütze eigentlich gelöst, dass sie sich nicht verdrehen kann?



intern oder der kopf?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> intern oder der kopf?



Intern, der ganze obere Teil. Is ja alles rund....


----------



## Condor (13. Mai 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ein solides und ausgereiftes Produkt.


Definitiv nicht, zumindest in der 150er Länge.
So schaut meine LEV innen aus, nach ~10 mal fahren







Das ist die in Fahrrichtung zeigende Seite.
d.h. der Hebel ist im ausgefahrenen Zustand einfach zu groß.
Wie man sieht, hält die Beschichtung die Belastung einfach nicht aus.
Die Folge ist, dass das ganze sehr rauh läuft.

Jetzt könnte man die LEV aufschrauben, das innere Rohr um 120° drehen und die Stelle, die dann nach vorne zeigt, "kaputtfahren". Das ganze 2mal, danach ist das Rohr komplett schrott.

In 125mm mag das ganze vielleicht halten, aber bei 150mm haben die sich einfach übernommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

Schaut mir aber ehern nach dem Resultat eines Montagefehlers des Herstellers aus.
Wie sollte sonst die ausgefranste Kante der Verdrehsicherung entstehen. Oder sieht dass auf dem Bild nur so aus?

G.


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Mai 2013)

Sieht für mich nach Schmutz aus. 
Wie lange die 150er hält, ist sicher vom Fahrergewicht abhängig. Wiege ausgerüstet nichtmal 80kg, also kann es noch ne Weile gehen, bis sie den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Mai 2013)

Hmm..., krass 

Wie gesagt, fahre das Ding (150mm) mit meinen 95kg schon eine ganze Weile ohne Probleme und schone das Material nicht.
Ausser, der üblichen Pflege wie bei der Federgabel (mit einem weichen Lappen abreiben), mache ich nicht daran.

Werde hier aber berichten, wenn sich die Situation verändern sollte!


----------



## Condor (13. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schaut mir aber ehern nach dem Resultat eines Montagefehlers des Herstellers aus.
> Wie sollte sonst die ausgefranste Kante der Verdrehsicherung entstehen. Oder sieht dass auf dem Bild nur so aus?


Das siehst Du schon richtig, da ist die Kante ebenfalls beschädigt.
Die Beschichtung ist auch recht großflächig rauh, sieht man "leider" nicht so gut im Foto.
Kann mir aber eigentlich keine Situation vorstellen, in der man in der Montage eine solche Beschädigung hervorrufen könnte... 
Da müsste man schon recht gewalttätig ans Werk gehen.
Paar Seiten vorher hat aber jemand genau diese Beschädigungen beschrieben, ein Einzelfall wird das schon nicht sein.

Ich selbst wiege knapp 74kg.
Der Sitzwinkel an meinem Orange Five ist mit 73° auch recht human.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Stütze einen Wheeliefahren übelnimmt.
Aber dann ist das für mich halt kein _solides und ausgereiftes_ Produkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Beschichtung rauh ist, resp. schon immer war, dann wird es sich schon um einen Produktionsfehler handeln. Die bei meiner ist ganz fein wie sonst was. 
Kann auch sein, dass es die durch eine Fehlerhafte Dichtung/Lagerung aufgerauht hat. Produktionsfehler sind generell ja sehr stark verbreitet. Je neuer das Produkt umso mehr hab ich das Gefühl. 

Ich würd die mal einschicken und schauen was zurückkommt.


----------



## Condor (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Beschichtung rundrum so wäre, würde ich die Argumentation gerne glauben.
Nun ist die Beschädigung aber nur in Fahrrichtung. Das deutet alles sehr daraufhin, dass durch den langen Hebel die Beschädigung an genau dieser Stelle hervorgerufen wird.


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich muss es mir ja irgendwie schönreden, hab ja auch son Ding. 

Meine funktioniert ja noch einwandfrei. Die Sattelbefestigung ist zwar ein Wenig fail, aber ansonsten hab ich noch nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## indian66 (13. Mai 2013)

@Condor, wie hast Du sie denn soweit zerlegt?
Gibt es mittlerweile eine Anleitung oder Video dazu?


----------



## chorge (13. Mai 2013)

Also meine funktioniert nun seit fast einem Jahr bestens bei 85kg nackig... 150mm, 31,6


----------



## Condor (13. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> @Condor, wie hast Du sie denn soweit zerlegt?
> Gibt es mittlerweile eine Anleitung oder Video dazu?


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOYjhtPFZ4I"]KS LEV Service - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die Kartusche an sich habe ich unberührt gelassen.
Mit inneren Rohr meinte ich das "Tauchrohr", wo auch der Sattel dran befestigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (13. Mai 2013)

ich wollte vor kurzem mal die obere Verschraubung mit dem Abstreifring lösen, aber von Hand trotz Riffelung keine chance...geht das bei euch auch so schwer auf?


----------



## hepp (13. Mai 2013)

boarder87 schrieb:


> ich wollte vor kurzem mal die obere Verschraubung mit dem Abstreifring lösen, aber von Hand trotz Riffelung keine chance...geht das bei euch auch so schwer auf?



Du brauchst eine Gurtrohrzange: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/BOA-BOABABY-Gurtzange/dp/B00096JDJY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368449063&sr=8-2&keywords=gurtrohrzange"]Gurtzange: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Oder kräftigere Finger!


----------



## indian66 (13. Mai 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> KS LEV Service - YouTube
> 
> Die Kartusche an sich habe ich unberührt gelassen.
> Mit inneren Rohr meinte ich das "Tauchrohr", wo auch der Sattel dran befestigt ist.



In dem von Dir verlinkten Video ist aber die Demontage nicht soweit zu sehen wie bei Dir, nämlich bis zu der Führungsnut.


----------



## Condor (13. Mai 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> In dem von Dir verlinkten Video ist aber die Demontage nicht soweit zu sehen wie bei Dir, nämlich bis zu der Führungsnut.


hmm.... ?
Was passiert denn bei 3:11 - 3:22?

Die Stifte sitzen lose in den Nuten, mehr habe ich auch nicht getan.


----------



## indian66 (13. Mai 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> hmm.... ?
> Was passiert denn bei 3:11 - 3:22?
> 
> Die Stifte sitzen lose in den Nuten, mehr habe ich auch nicht getan.



Yo, hast recht, sorry, hab´ nicht richtig hingeschaut...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die 150er LEV in 31,6mm her bekomme. Scheint überall ausverkauft.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich hab meine seinerzeit hier bestellt:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...stuetze_31,6_--_435_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Scheint aber auch nicht lagernd zu sein und ist teurer geworden!!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (15. Mai 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine seinerzeit hier bestellt:
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...stuetze_31,6_--_435_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> Scheint aber auch nicht lagernd zu sein und ist teurer geworden!!




 ui, Glück gehabt! Bei Go Cycle vor 2 Tagen für 288 bestellt (435mm) - heute gekommen


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Mai 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine seinerzeit hier bestellt:
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...stuetze_31,6_--_435_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> Scheint aber auch nicht lagernd zu sein und ist teurer geworden!!



Boa, das ist ja frech. Dann muss ich wohl auf die nÃ¤chsten Lieferungen an die ganzen HÃ¤ndler warten 

Edit: Hab mir eine Ã¼ber den ebay-Shop von bike-box.de fÃ¼r 325â¬ gekauft...


----------



## Horaff (16. Mai 2013)

Hi, kennt jemand folgendes Problem...

...wenn ich meine 150mm LEV komplett absenke, kommt es sporadisch vor das sie ca 20mm wieder raus fährt, also nicht ganz unten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (16. Mai 2013)

@Horaff: Schick sie ein. Hatte meine i950R auch. Wurde von Wiener Bike Parts behoben. Scheint ein Fehler in der Kartusche zu sein.


----------



## Condor (17. Mai 2013)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hi, kennt jemand folgendes Problem...
> 
> ...wenn ich meine 150mm LEV komplett absenke, kommt es sporadisch vor das sie ca 20mm wieder raus fährt, also nicht ganz unten bleibt.



Hast Du den Spanner verbaut?
Ich hatte das Problem anfangs, aber mit etwas Feineinstellung war das erledigt.


----------



## Horaff (17. Mai 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> Hast Du den Spanner verbaut?
> Ich hatte das Problem anfangs, aber mit etwas Feineinstellung war das erledigt.


 
...nein, hab ich noch nicht verbaut. Werd es probieren...Danke


----------



## knogi (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bei mir ist das innere Seil gerissen. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann? AUf die Schnelle hab ich nicht herausgefunden wie ich das alles aufmachen kann...

Gruß
flo


----------



## Condor (18. Mai 2013)

Eine Seite zuvor habe ich das Service Video gepostet.

Falls das Kevlar-Seil nur aus der Befestigung rausgerutscht ist, kannst das neu einfädeln und die Madenschraube festziehen.
Ansonsten musst Du es ersetzen. Manche haben dafür auch einen Schaltzug genommen... würde ich jetzt nur im Notfall machen (anstehendes Rennen oder so). Der Zug könnte sonst blöd an der Beschichtung schaben.

Alternativ halt einschicken. kA wie lang das dauert, meine ist seit über 1 1/2 Monaten im Service und kein Ende in Sicht (aber mit defekter Beschichtung, vllt verzögert das die Sache).


----------



## knogi (18. Mai 2013)

Danke, werd mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## zorro68 (19. Mai 2013)

scheint,als haben hier einige Montagsstützen bekommen. Also,meine funktioniert tadelos. Fahre die Lev 150mm seit letzten Jahr ,rauf und runter durchs Mittelgebirge bei voller Belastung und das Teil funzt. Sogar den Winter durchgekurbelt,keine Riefen,auch kein Zug gerissen.....
Ich kann nur sagen TopTeil+++++++++


----------



## knogi (19. Mai 2013)

Bis letzten Freitag hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Dann ist sie öfters beim Ein- und Ausfahren hängen geblieben und der Remote-Hebel gibg nicht mehr zu drücken oder nur sehr schwer. Irgendwann ist dann bei halb eingefahrener Stütze anscheinend der innere Zug gerissen, ab da ging gar nichts mehr. Zum Glück gings da fast nur noch bergab. Daheim hab ich dann gesehen was los ist...


----------



## indian66 (24. Mai 2013)

Hab meine gestern nach video demontiert und gereinigt. War gar nicht so dreckig. Allerdings sind die zwei der drei nach vorne weisenden Führungsstifte schon stark abgeflacht. Ausserdem ist das vordere beschichtete Ende des Rohres in dem diese Sifte stecken schon eingelaufen. Habe das Rohr nun um 120 Grad verdreht. Mal sehen wie lange das noch hält.

Weiss Jemand wo man diese Führungsstifte und das interne Seil herbekommt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knogi (24. Mai 2013)

Hab wegen dem internen Seil bei bike-components.de nachgefragt, da die auch andere Ersatzteile für die LEV haben. Deren Aussage ist, dass KS das interne Seil nicht als Ersatzteil verkauft und man die Sattelstütze einschicken muss.


----------



## indian66 (24. Mai 2013)

Schai$$e,
Ein Grund das Teil nicht zu kaufen


----------



## AlBirdy (24. Mai 2013)

Na Klasse, jetzt dacht ich mir les ich noch schnell ein paar Reviews über die LEV bevor ich sie bestelle nachdem auch mein zweite Entlüftungsversuch bei einer nagelneuen Reverb Stealth fehlgeschlagen ist (mir geht das mit dem Öl jetzt so auf den Sack, dass ich das Teil nicht mehr haben möchte, ewige Sauerei und nach 20 cycles darf man wieder entlüften) und dann les ich solche Sachen. Ist doch Mist. 
Wieso bekommt denn keiner der Milliardenschweren Hersteller eine vernünftige Stütze gebaut. Kanns doch nicht sein.

Edit: Sehe grad, das Ding ist ohnehin nirgens lieferbar. Na wunderbar, wieder eine Saison ohne Teleskopstütze...


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2013)

meine geht prima  und ist eine der ersten


----------



## Rockside (24. Mai 2013)

Bloß wenn einer mal ein Problem hatte, heisst das doch nicht, daß die ganze Serie Schrott ist ....

Was ist mit den vielen Zufriedenen, die hier nicht posten ?


----------



## AlBirdy (24. Mai 2013)

Ist schon klar, zumal im Internet ohnehin nur Leute mit Problemen schreiben.
Da es ja ohnehin die einzige Alternative zur Reverb ist, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als die LEV zu nehmen. 
Nur wo bekommt man noch eine? Scheinen ja generell ausverkauft zu sein. Eine Integra wäre natürlich am besten, aber die ist wohl erst Ende des Jahres lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (24. Mai 2013)

Naja, die LEV ist halt die Beste. Heisst aber noch lange nicht dass sie gut ist. 

Ich wiederhole mich wenn ich sage, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit meiner. funtkioniert prima und in unserem auf und ab Terrain ein echter Segen. 

Aber ich fahre zugegeben momentan nicht so viel, weil mich das Pisswetter dass wir seit Wochen hier haben halt nicht wirklich aufs Bike locken will. 

Soll ja nicht heissen, dass ich nicht auch mal gerne im Schlamm herumwühle, aber kaum ist der Trail mal ein wenig angetrocknet wird der gleich wieder vollgesifft und meistens auch aufs Wochenende hin. Die Temperaturen sind auch wieder im Keller, ich glaube ich lege mir für morgen früh schonmal ne Schneeschaufel bereit.


----------



## osbow (24. Mai 2013)

Meine LEV ist seit den letzten beiden Ausfahrten auch schwergängig. Um sie ganz auszufahren muss ich mit meinen Oberschenkel manchmal nachhelfen und um Sie richtig runter zu bekommen mit dem gesamten Gewicht eher fallen lassen. So wie es aussieht gibt es da keine echt Lösung für außer Einschicken?


----------



## AlBirdy (25. Mai 2013)

Es ist schon wirklich merkwürdig. Gabelabsenkungen funktionieren seit Jahren größtenteils einwandfrei. Stützen die zuverlässig über hunderte Cycles funktionieren scheinen aber ein Hexenwerk zu sein. Gehr mir nicht in den Kopf. 
Naja, mangels Verfügbarkeit der LEV hat sich das mit meiner Stütze wohl erstmal erledigt. Die Reverb fass ich auch nicht mehr an. Dreimal reicht definitiv aus. Auslösen durch Hydraulik, was rauchen die bei SRAM um auf so eine Idee zu kommen?


----------



## michi3 (25. Mai 2013)

Meine Lev geht top
Aktuell die beste Stütze


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Mai 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Meine Lev geht top
> Aktuell die beste Stütze


Dito, null Probleme.
Aber wie bei jedes bauteil das sich bewegt, ist ein wenig Pflege einfach nötig.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2013)

ein zufriedener LEVfahrer, meine funzt von anfang an keine probleme über die Kalte Jahreszeit dass sie sich nicht absenken lässt, obwohl das Bike mit der LEV in der kalten Gagarge steht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bloß wenn einer mal ein Problem hatte, heisst das doch nicht, daß die ganze Serie Schrott ist ....
> 
> Was ist mit den vielen Zufriedenen, die hier nicht posten ?


Ja, so sieht's aus. Meine (allerdings auch erst seit dem Jahreswechsel im Betrieb) funktioniert auch immernoch absolut unauffällig. Ich habe das Teil sehr lieben gelernt und nutze sie viel öfter als zuvor gedacht 

Stichwort Schmutz/Verschleiß: Wie sieht das denn bei den anderen (außer indian66) aus, die ihre LEV schon offen hatten? Kam viel Dreck rein? War schon nennenswerter Verschleiß zu sehen? Ich hatte bisher keine Motivation, die Stütze einfach mal zum Nachschauen zu zerlegen.  Ich wische einfach das gröbste, was an Dreck dran kommt, immer so gut und schnell wie möglich weg, da ich da im Vergleich zur Gabel doch etwas vorsichtiger bin. Ab und zu kommt etwas Gabelöl auf die Dichtung und das wars dann bei mir bisher mit "Pflege"...




AlBirdy schrieb:


> Es ist schon wirklich merkwürdig. Gabelabsenkungen funktionieren seit Jahren größtenteils einwandfrei. Stützen die zuverlässig über hunderte Cycles funktionieren scheinen aber ein Hexenwerk zu sein. Gehr mir nicht in den Kopf.


Naja, außer U-Turn ist mir noch keine Gabelabsenkung untergekommen, die WIRKLICH zuverlässig funktioniert und bei der es keine Ausfälle gibt...!  Das Pendant dazu auf eine Variostütze übertragen will ich mir allerdings gar nicht erst vorstellen


----------



## freeranger (27. Mai 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Es ist schon wirklich merkwürdig. Gabelabsenkungen funktionieren seit Jahren größtenteils einwandfrei. Stützen die zuverlässig über hunderte Cycles funktionieren scheinen aber ein Hexenwerk zu sein. Gehr mir nicht in den Kopf.
> Naja, mangels Verfügbarkeit der LEV hat sich das mit meiner Stütze wohl erstmal erledigt. Die Reverb fass ich auch nicht mehr an. Dreimal reicht definitiv aus. Auslösen durch Hydraulik, was rauchen die bei SRAM um auf so eine Idee zu kommen?



meine Reverb Stealth funzt bis jetzt super und das Entlüften hat auf Anhieb geklappt, übrigens war es einfacher als ne Bremse zu entlüften. Schade, dass Du damit solche Probleme hattest.


----------



## nimbus_leon (27. Mai 2013)

Ich würd mir die LEV 150mm (31,6mm) sofort kaufen, aber WO ??????


----------



## freeranger (27. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Ich würd mir die LEV 150mm (31,6mm) sofort kaufen, aber WO ??????



http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/kinds...r-2010-07&sclid=p_preisroboter_suf&portaldv=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (27. Mai 2013)

freeranger schrieb:


> http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/kinds...r-2010-07&sclid=p_preisroboter_suf&portaldv=1



Und das ist seriös? Wieso ist das Hubrohr auf dem Bild silbern und nicht so golden wie sonst? Auch der Ring um den Schaft ist silbern....möchte das ganze gerne in schwarz haben. Silber passt so gar nicht zu meinem Bike....


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder sind so viel ich weiss vom Prototyp. Die Auslieferungsvariante ist Schwarz.


----------



## Toolkid (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, außer U-Turn ist mir noch keine Gabelabsenkung untergekommen, die WIRKLICH zuverlässig funktioniert und bei der es keine Ausfälle gibt...!  Das Pendant dazu auf eine Variostütze übertragen will ich mir allerdings gar nicht erst vorstellen


Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ist keine Federgabel - sie muss nicht zusätzlich noch federn und dämpfen. Das ist bei Bürostühlen seit Jahrzehnten etablierte Technik!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

@Toolkid:



boarder87 schrieb:


> Schon mal deinen Bürostuhl bei -10°C und 40°C draussen im Dreck benutzt?



Wir drehen uns im Kreis..apropo Kreisdrehen, kommt ja noch dazu das sich ein Bürostuhl drehen darf. Eines der zusätzlichen Probleme bei Sattelstützen.

G.


----------



## nimbus_leon (27. Mai 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind so viel ich weiss vom Prototyp. Die Auslieferungsvariante ist Schwarz.




Sicher? Und der Shop ist auch seriös....kost ja doch 300Ökken


----------



## AlBirdy (27. Mai 2013)

freeranger schrieb:


> meine Reverb Stealth funzt bis jetzt super und das Entlüften hat auf Anhieb geklappt, übrigens war es einfacher als ne Bremse zu entlüften. Schade, dass Du damit solche Probleme hattest.



Ich weiss auch nicht. Werde aber, angesichts dessen, dass man die LEV derzeit nirgens bekommt, noch einen Entlüfungsversuch machen. 
Habe mich auch immer an das SRAM Video gehalten (dabei den Remotehebel wirklich so lange entlüftet (Speed Regler drehen, Kopf drücken) bis keine Luft mehr kam, also nicht nur 4 mal), dennoch kein Erfolg. Ich denke das hat damit zu tun, dass ich sobald ich die letzte Sprite am Remotehebel abdrehe, dort immer gefühlte 5 Gallonen Öl rauspritzen.


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Sicher? Und der Shop ist auch seriös....kost ja doch 300Ökken



Den Shop kenne ich nicht, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das die LEV nur mit schwarzen Teilen, teil beschriftet, teils unbeschriftet verkauft werden. Zur Sicherheit kannst du mal bei denen Anfragen.


----------



## nimbus_leon (27. Mai 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Den Shop kenne ich nicht, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das die LEV nur mit schwarzen Teilen, teil beschriftet, teils unbeschriftet verkauft werden. Zur Sicherheit kannst du mal bei denen Anfragen.




Der Link verweist an Tretwerk.net und da ist die KS LEV 150mm (31,6) auch nicht lieferbar....

http://www.tretwerk.net/Markenshop/...0-mm.html?listtype=search&searchparam=ks lev&


----------



## freeranger (28. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Der Link verweist an Tretwerk.net und da ist die KS LEV 150mm (31,6) auch nicht lieferbar....
> 
> http://www.tretwerk.net/Markenshop/...0-mm.html?listtype=search&searchparam=ks lev&



und hier heißt es, sofort lieferbar:

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/kindshock-ks-sattelstuetze-lev-o-316-mm-435-mm-150-mm-837638466.html

schon verwirrend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (28. Mai 2013)

freeranger schrieb:


> meine Reverb Stealth funzt bis jetzt super und das Entlüften hat auf Anhieb geklappt


Dito bei mir (Reverb ohne Stealth). Funktionierte zuverlässig, musste dann aber für rahmeninterne Leitungsverlegung kappen, neu anschliessen und entlüften. Remote funktioniert nun sogar noch ne Spur knackiger als zuvor. 


AlBirdy schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat damit zu tun, dass ich sobald ich die letzte Sprite am Remotehebel abdrehe, dort immer gefühlte 5 Gallonen Öl rauspritzen.


 Komisch, macht meine nicht. Ein paar Tropfen ja, aber die kann man während dem Abdrehen auffüllen und dann die Schraube rein, ohne dass Luft ins System kommen könnte. 
Hab die Reverb zuvor nie entlüftet, habs auf Anhieb hingekriegt und fands recht problemlos. Und ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Superschrauber, dem immer alles gelingt...

Damits nicht ganz OT ist, prinzipiell find ich die LEV am besten gelöst. Kein Leitungsbogen, der sich beim Absenken mitbewegt. Keine rahmeninterne Leitung, die im Fall von Problemen Stress verursacht und die Wartung verkompliziert. Und ich kann den Zug an der Stütze einfach aushängen und z.B. für Park oder Tragetouren eine fixe Stütze montieren. Leider ist die LEV derzeit teuer und eingeschränkt lieferbar. Ich schätze, dass in naher Zukunft in Sachen Variostützen einige interessante Neuigkeiten auf den Markt kommen werden. Darum fahre ich meine funktionierende Stütze weiter und warte ab. Auch wenn die LEV eigentlich näher an meiner Optimalvorstellung wäre.

Gruss pat


----------



## Horaff (28. Mai 2013)

...meine hab ich gestern zur Reklamation aufgrund der Fehlfunktion ( fährt nach dem Absenken immer wieder unkontrolliert aus ) eingesendet. 
Werde hier über den Service und Verlauf berichten.


----------



## Haentz (28. Mai 2013)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...meine hab ich gestern zur Reklamation aufgrund der Fehlfunktion ( fährt nach dem Absenken immer wieder unkontrolliert aus ) eingesendet.
> Werde hier über den Service und Verlauf berichten.



An wen denn? Den Shop oder an einen Importeur?


----------



## Horaff (28. Mai 2013)

...an den Shop wo ich gekauft habe ( portofrei ), der schickt sie an den Importeur.


----------



## nimbus_leon (29. Mai 2013)

Unglaublich, dass man im kompletten Netz keine Lev 150mm (31,6) bestellen kann!!!


----------



## p1nk3y (29. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass man im kompletten Netz keine Lev 150mm (31,6) bestellen kann!!!



naja können schon, aber bist bereit 380 auszugeben? dann hätte ich einen link für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (29. Mai 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> naja können schon, aber bist bereit 380 auszugeben? dann hätte ich einen link für dich.



Nein...das is mal eben 100 mehr als sie bei diversen anderen Shops kostet. 330,- is die Grenze...


----------



## p1nk3y (29. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Nein...das is mal eben 100 mehr als sie bei diversen anderen Shops kostet. 330,- is die Grenze...



darum hab ichs auch vorher noch nicht gepostet. du bekommst sie zwar, aber da sie mangelware ist sind die preise halt jenseits von gut und böse. aber wird bestimmt leute geben dies trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## nimbus_leon (29. Mai 2013)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> darum hab ichs auch vorher noch nicht gepostet. du bekommst sie zwar, aber da sie mangelware ist sind die preise halt jenseits von gut und böse. aber wird bestimmt leute geben dies trotzdem kaufen.



Hau den Link tortzdem mal her...vielleicht kann man handeln ^^


----------



## Montanez (29. Mai 2013)

Für 325 auf Lager --> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a69138/lev-fr-dh-sattelstuetze-435-mm.html
Allerdings hat sie da vor ein paar Monaten mal 280 gekostet...frech frech frech...


----------



## p1nk3y (29. Mai 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Hau den Link tortzdem mal her...vielleicht kann man handeln ^^



http://www.bmx-mountainbike-ebike.d.../Kindshock-LEV-Sattelstuetze-150mm::1584.html

hab meine 150mm in 30.9 dort vor wenigen wochen noch für knapp unter 300 gekauft wo sie sonst schon überral ausverkauft war. zufällig drübergestolpert. 380 würd ich auch nicht zahln


----------



## nimbus_leon (29. Mai 2013)

Montanez schrieb:


> Für 325 auf Lager --> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a69138/lev-fr-dh-sattelstuetze-435-mm.html
> Allerdings hat sie da vor ein paar Monaten mal 280 gekostet...frech frech frech...



Hab bestellt! Das lass ich mir grad noch eingehen...Freu mich auf die LEV, auch wenn die Hilo tadellos gefunzt hat. Aber 150mm sind eben mehr als 100mm und die Remote der Hilo hat mich nicht so ganz überzeugt, da wackelig und schwergängig. Bin dann wieded mit Hebel unterm Sattel gefahren...

Hilo bekommt meine Freundin unter ihren süßen Popo und hoffe sie fühlt sich noch nen Tick sicherer im Downhill damit. Wobei das seit DMR Vault + 5.10 schon viel besser geworden ist


----------



## nimbus_leon (1. Juni 2013)

Soooo LEV ist schon da! Das ging flott! 

Hoffe ich find die Tage die Zeit zur Montage. Laut Anleitung gar nicht so einfach mit meinen 2 Linken Händen ;-)

Hat jemand nocht Tipps was man beachten sollte?


----------



## guido21 (1. Juni 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, zumal im Internet ohnehin nur Leute mit Problemen schreiben.
> Da es ja ohnehin die einzige Alternative zur Reverb ist, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als die LEV zu nehmen.
> Nur wo bekommt man noch eine? Scheinen ja generell ausverkauft zu sein. Eine Integra wäre natürlich am besten, aber die ist wohl erst Ende des Jahres lieferbar.


 
Ich habe hier mal nachgefragt:

http://www.banditbike.ch/kindshock-ks-lev-integra-sattelstutze-verstellbar.html

Die KS LEV Integra ist dort (31.6 / 150 / 435mm) echt physisch verfügbar.
Ich habe 2 KS LEV non-integra. Beide ohne "Seilzug-Regelelement" verbaut. Beide funktionieren top. Die 150mm Version wird nur mit 50kg belastet. Die 125mm Version mit 100kg. Das montieren ohne "Seilzug-Regelelement" erforderte 4 Hände, da das Einhängen des Seilzug etwas fummelig war. Bei der einen liess sich der rote Deckel nicht einclipsen oder eben nur mit abgenommener Rundumdichtung. In beiden Stützen habe ich mit Kabelbindern den roten Deckel gesichert. Sieht "********" aus, aber der Deckel ist noch dran. Bei der einen habe ich fast den Sattel verloren. Jetzt habe ich die Schrauben am Sattelstützenkopf besser angezogen (Vorsicht! mit viel Gefühl und gutem Werkzeug anziehen) und alles hält.
Ich habe noch eine RS Reverb Stealth. Sattelstützenkopf ist m.E. besser verarbeitet. Rauf und runter geht's noch mehr "wie Butter". Aber: Entlüften ist eine Nervenprobe! 3 Versuche und immer noch ein mittelmässiger Erfolg. Noch ein Versuch und ich schmeiss die RS raus und mach eine KS LEV Integra rein.


----------



## AlBirdy (1. Juni 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine RS Reverb Stealth. Sattelstützenkopf ist m.E. besser verarbeitet. Rauf und runter geht's noch mehr "wie Butter". Aber: Entlüften ist eine Nervenprobe! 3 Versuche und immer noch ein mittelmässiger Erfolg. Noch ein Versuch und ich schmeiss die RS raus und mach eine KS LEV Integra rein.



Genau das ist auch mein Problem. Entlüften ist schlichtweg für den Allerwertesten. Mag sein, dass ich einfach nur zu blöd bin, aber auch dann ist die Reverb wohl offenbar die falsche Stütze für mich.

Die Preise in dem Laden sind ja der Wahnsinn. 322 für eine Integra, 250 für eine Reverb Stealth? Wo ist da der Haken?


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juni 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal nachgefragt:
> 
> http://www.banditbike.ch/kindshock-ks-lev-integra-sattelstutze-verstellbar.html
> 
> ...



Was ist ein "Seilzug-Regelelement" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (2. Juni 2013)

Er meint vermutlich den Seilzugspanner, das Schwarze Dingens mit dem Rädchen dran. Hab ich bei mir auch nicht montiert, der Hebel hat so zwar ein Mü Spiel, aber funktioniert alles prächtig. Brauchte nur zwei Hände.  Wenn ich mal Lust habe kommt das Teil auch noch dran.


----------



## nimbus_leon (5. Juni 2013)

So, nun is die KS Lev 150mm (31,6) an meinem Ghost AMR+ 7700 Lector verbaut...

Fand die Montage gar nicht so einfach, da man echt aufpassen muss diese 22mm für den Haken am Ende des Seilzugs korrekt zu erwischen.

Mein Remotekabel ist auch noch so 5cm zu lang. Lass ich jetzt aber vorerst mal so und werd eventl. später dann auch mal den Seilzugspanner (Remote-Hebel hat ca 1mm Leerlauf bis er geht, nicht weiter schlimm) nachrüsten.
Wusst gestern noch nicht so genau wo ich den plazieren möchte...

Funktioniert ganz gut, auch wenn das klacken beim ausfahren in der Endposition bei meiner X-Fusion Hilo nicht da war und softer klang...

*"By the way":* Die rote KS Kappe ging bei mir deshalb nicht gleich drauf, da die Hüllse die man unten rein steckt nen Stück zu lang in die Aussparung für den Deckel ragt (könnte man abfeilen)...ein bisschen nach unten getogen die Hülse und es ging. Eventl. ist das bei anderen auch so und deshalb geht die KS-Kappe gern von selbst flöten....


----------



## jonalisa (6. Juni 2013)

Der abstehende Dorn der unteren Abschlusskappe muss in die Aussparung der roten Abdeckung gesteckt werden, d.h.:
1) Das Kabel samt Kappe nach unten ziehen
2) Rote Abdeckung anbringen
3) Kabel samt Kappe nach oben schieben -> Dorn fixiert die rote Abdeckung in der vorgesehenen Aussparung

Sollte bei allen so sein.

Viele werden das bei der Montage nicht beachtet haben, wodurch dann die rote Kappe nicht richtig befestigt war und flöten ging.
Aus diesem Grund wurde bei der zweiten Serie zusätzlich zur Bedienungsanleitung ein Schild an der Kappe angebracht, das darauf hinweisen sollte.
Bei meiner ersten Stütze aus der ersten Serie fehlte das Schild noch und ich habe den Dorn bei der Erstmontage zerstört.
Mittlerweilen habe ich die Kappe durch eine neue, intakte ersetzt, wodurch die rote Abdeckung sicher sitzt.

Das mit den 22mm ist auch nicht so problematisch, 19mm funktionieren auch perfekt und lassen den Spanner überflüssig werden.

Klacken beim Ausfahren habe ich allerdings keines.


----------



## hepp (6. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Klacken beim Ausfahren habe ich allerdings keines.



 Doch, ein leises Klong macht meine auch, wenn sie ausfährt und den Endpunkt erreicht. Ich finde das aber gut. Die sch Kronolog, die ich vorher hatte, gab da keine akustische Rückmeldung, was dazu führte, dass ich die Stütze oft belastet habe, bevor sie komplett ausgefahren war.


----------



## nimbus_leon (6. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Der abstehende Dorn der unteren Abschlusskappe muss in die Aussparung der roten Abdeckung gesteckt werden, d.h.:
> 1) Das Kabel samt Kappe nach unten ziehen
> 2) Rote Abdeckung anbringen
> 3) Kabel samt Kappe nach oben schieben -> Dorn fixiert die rote Abdeckung in der vorgesehenen Aussparung
> ...



Hmm das Zettelchen war bei mir dabei, hab ich aber wohl falsch interpretiert...

Na dann kürze ich auf 19mm, wenn dann der Spanner überflüssig wird!


----------



## jonalisa (7. Juni 2013)

Zugegeben, der Text auf dem Zettelchen war nicht sehr verstaendlich. Auch ich hatte ihn urspruenglich falsch interpretiert.

18mm ist das Minimum, darunter fixiert sie nicht mehr zuverlaessig.


----------



## nimbus_leon (10. Juni 2013)

Na ich kann ja mal 20 probieren ;-) Bräucht nur mal ne gute Zange zum kürzen des Seilzugs. Hat wer nen Tipp wo es günstig eine brauchbare Zange zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## Rockside (10. Juni 2013)

Ein normaler Seitenschneider tut's auch schon. Nach dem Kürzen einfach das Kabelende wieder sauber zusammendrehen. Passt.


----------



## nimbus_leon (11. Juni 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ein normaler Seitenschneider tut's auch schon. Nach dem Kürzen einfach das Kabelende wieder sauber zusammendrehen. Passt.



Ab wieviel gibts da nen brauchbaren? Den den ich hab, der quetscht den Draht eher ab, als dass er sauber durchschneidet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (11. Juni 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9832/profi-kabelzange.html

Ist jetzt auch nicht so teuer und braucht man immer wieder mal! Seitenschneider


----------



## m2000 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich benutze hier in der Werkstatt einen ordentlichen Knipex, da franst nix aus....


----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2013)

Hab eine von SRAM... Hat auch nur rund 15â¬ gekostet! Incl. Dorn fÃ¼r die InnenhÃ¼lle und Quetschbereich fÃ¼r die Kappen!


----------



## teafortwo (13. Juni 2013)

Der Dorn, welchen Sinn hat der?


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juni 2013)

Die rote Kappe festzuhalten.


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

Der Dorn an der Zange weitet den inneren Bereich einer Zughülle, nachdem sie abgeknipst wurde. Kann man natürlich auch mit nem Nagel machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (14. Juni 2013)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hi, kennt jemand folgendes Problem...
> 
> ...wenn ich meine 150mm LEV komplett absenke, kommt es sporadisch vor das sie ca 20mm wieder raus fährt, also nicht ganz unten bleibt.



Meine LEV scheint dieses Problem seit gestern auch zu haben. Wenn ich sie ganz absenke, dann bleibt sie (meistens) nicht unten, sondern faehrt wieder (fast komplett) aus. In den Zwischenpositionen arretiert sie aber problemlos. An der Laenge des Zugs liegt es nicht, das habe ich schon getestet.

Kam das Problem bei Dir auch von einem Tag auf den anderen?
Hast Du Deine inzwischen wieder vom Service zurueck?


----------



## Erroll (14. Juni 2013)

Hast du den Remotehebel direkt an deinen Odi-Griffen montiert? Sprich anstelle eines Klemmrings? Hatte besagtes Phänomen auch und eben den Remotehebel wie beschrieben montiert. Als ich das änderte, war das Problem weg. Manchmal ist die Passung wohl nicht korrekt.


----------



## some.body (14. Juni 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Hast du den Remotehebel direkt an deinen Odi-Griffen montiert? Sprich anstelle eines Klemmrings? Hatte besagtes Phänomen auch und eben den Remotehebel wie beschrieben montiert. Als ich das änderte, war das Problem weg. Manchmal ist die Passung wohl nicht korrekt.



Nee, habe den Hebel nicht als Klemmung fuer die ODI-Griffe montiert. Das hat bei der i950 schon nicht funktioniert, da der Hebel schwergaengig wurde, sobald ich die Klemme stark genug angezogen hatte, um ein Drehen des Griffes zu verhindern. Wie schon geschrieben, am Zug liegt's nicht. Das Problem besteht auch, wenn ich den Zug komplett aushaenge.
Aber trotzdem danke fuer Deine Antwort.


----------



## Condor (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte selbes Verhalten, wie schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben, durch Einbau des Spanners behoben.

Ich dachte zuerst auch, dass ich diesen nicht brauche. Habe wirklich geduldig alles bestens eingestellt, aber nur mit dem Spanners gings dann richtig.

Der Spanner hat imho noch eine weitere, wichtigere, Funktion.
Ohne Spanner rutscht schonmal die Schaltzughülle samt Kappe ein bischen aus der Halterung heraus und geht aber nicht alleine zurück. Dies passiert z.B. beim Einlenken.
Dadurch ist dann die Stütze leicht betätigt.
Wenn man den Spanner verbaut, entsteht dort am Spanner kurz eine kleine Lücke, die sich wieder direkt schließt.


----------



## some.body (14. Juni 2013)

Der Seilzug-Spanner ist drin. Daran kann's eigentlich nicht liegen, zumal bis gestern Allles perfekt funktioniert hat. Bin ratlos. Werde die LEV morgen mal oeffen und mit den Ausloese-Mechanismus unten anschauen. Wenn ich da nix finde, werde ich sie wohl einschicken muessen


----------



## haubert (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von KS?
Ich bin ziemlich sauer, weil ich jetzt meine Sattelstütze seit 16.04.13 eingesendet habe und habe mehrfach gesagt bekommen, "mitte nächster Woche ist sie wieder von Service zurük".
Nun schreibnen wir den 15.06.13 und ich habe diese Aussage bekommen
"das der Schaden an deiner Stütze kein überlicher Fall ist. Die Spuren auf der Kolbenstange kommen von den Lagern. Dies sind bei KS nicht vorrätig und kommen Anfang nächster Woche per Luftfracht. Ich soll mich Ende nächster Woche noch mal melden"

der Schaden an der Teleskopstütze kam nach einem 3/4 Jahr innerhalb von ca einer Woche.


----------



## Condor (15. Juni 2013)

Die Zeitspanne scheint normal zu sein. Meine ist seit Ende März beim Service, soll angeblich nächste Woche wiederkommen.


----------



## hulster (15. Juni 2013)

Leute - Kurze Info

Es gibt ein paar 385mm sowohl 30,9 , als auch 31,6 bei Bike-Discount. Kein Traumkurz, 305 , aber ok.


----------



## some.body (16. Juni 2013)

some.body schrieb:


> Meine LEV scheint dieses Problem seit gestern auch zu haben. Wenn ich sie ganz absenke, dann bleibt sie (meistens) nicht unten, sondern faehrt wieder (fast komplett) aus. In den Zwischenpositionen arretiert sie aber problemlos. An der Laenge des Zugs liegt es nicht, das habe ich schon getestet.



Hab' das Problem geloest  Ich hatte das Innenleben vor ein paar Wochen neu geschmiert und dabei wohl etwas zuviel Fett benutzt. Dieses hatte sich unten in der Stuetze gesammelt wodurch anscheinend der Ausloesemechanismus leicht nach oben gedrueckt wurde, wenn ich die Stuetze ganz abgesenkt habe. Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, aber nachdem ich das uebrige Fett aus der Verschlusskappe unten entfernt hatte, funzte das Teil wieder


----------



## Garnitur (17. Juni 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Leute - Kurze Info
> 
> Es gibt ein paar 385mm sowohl 30,9 , als auch 31,6 bei Bike-Discount. Kein Traumkurz, 305 , aber ok.



Sie ist wieder günstiger, 269, gerade bestellt, jetzt dauert die Lieferung hoffentlich nicht zu lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Juni 2013)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Sie ist wieder günstiger, 269, gerade bestellt, jetzt dauert die Lieferung hoffentlich nicht zu lange



Zu spät - hab meine schon. Zur zeit ist man ja froh, wenn man eine bekommt. Ich werd es überleben.


----------



## oolinger (17. Juni 2013)

schade..., kann kaum glauben, das es ein ähnliches Problem wie damals bei den ersten i900-R immer noch gibt... 



> der Schaden an der Teleskopstütze kam nach einem 3/4 Jahr innerhalb von ca einer Woche.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Wobei man bei dem Bild sagen muß, das das Problem wohl ein Anderes ist oder war.

G.


----------



## hulster (23. Juni 2013)

So - meine ist nun auch montiert. Finde aber den Remote-Hebel etwas schwergänig. Geht auch nicht von alleine zurück. (Ja - Feder ist montiert).
Ist das normal? Sonst funktioniert sie einwandfrei.


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2013)

Wieso sollte das normal sein, daß der Remote Hebel nicht von alleine zurück geht...


----------



## stocki8811 (25. Juni 2013)

Bräuchte mal dringend Hilfe. Habe gerade meinen Zug der Lev ruiniert, sollte neu verlegt werden. Nun brauch ich dringend einen neuen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich den bekomme oder kann ich einen normalen Schaltzug nehmen?


----------



## dantist (25. Juni 2013)

@stocki8811: Du kannst einen normalen Schaltzug nehmen.

@ alle anderen: hier noch der vor kurzem erwähnte Sticker der bei den neueren LEVs dabei ist, welcher erklärt, wie die rote Abdeckkappe einzusetzen ist:


----------



## stocki8811 (25. Juni 2013)

super, Danke für die schnelle Info...


----------



## hulster (25. Juni 2013)

stocki8811 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal dringend Hilfe. Habe gerade meinen Zug der Lev ruiniert, sollte neu verlegt werden. Nun brauch ich dringend einen neuen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich den bekomme oder kann ich einen normalen Schaltzug nehmen?



Kannst sowohl Zug als auch Hülle von einem Hersteller deiner Wahl nehmen. Nur drauf achten, dass die Hülle 4mm ist, damit du die Original-Endkappe mit Nase verwenden kannst. So klemmt dann der Deckel immer noch. 
Hab bei mir wegen Farbe direkt gegen Jagwire getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stocki8811 (26. Juni 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Kannst sowohl Zug als auch Hülle von einem Hersteller deiner Wahl nehmen. Nur drauf achten, dass die Hülle 4mm ist, damit du die Original-Endkappe mit Nase verwenden kannst. So klemmt dann der Deckel immer noch.
> Hab bei mir wegen Farbe direkt gegen Jagwire getauscht.


 Werde wohl auch den Jagwire Schaltzug nehmen, sofern ich den hier heute vor Ort bekomme.


----------



## p1nk3y (26. Juni 2013)

Hab grad nen anderen Sattel montiert, wollt aufs Rad steigen und siehe da, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel hoch hebe kommt die LEV so 1-2cm raus. Das Rad hat <15kg also nicht wirklich schwer. Vorher wäre mir das nicht aufgefallen und habs schon öfter hochgehoben. Hab ich nur nicht darauf geachtet oder hats da was wenn sie ohne betätigen der Remote hoch kommt? (is das Rad wieder am Boden zieht sie sich wieder rein). Wie is das bei eurer?

Mir kommt auch vor sie ist etwas schwer gängiger geworden, als würds leicht rauh laufen wenn man sie einfährt. Geht zwar immer noch relativ einfach rein, aber mir kommt vor nicht mehr ganz so "smooth" wie am Anfang, irgendwie leicht kratzig. 
Lauffläche sowie Dichtungen etc. wurden eigentlich immer schön vom Gatsch gereinigt und alt is sie auch noch nicht (~1-2 Mon.)

Kanns da was haben?


----------



## Rad-ab (27. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer grad mal fix die Maße des O-Rings der in der roten Kappe als Dichtung sitzt parat für mich?

Das Ding ist mir gestern kaputt gegangen und 
ich hab vergessen zuhaus nachzumessen.....wollt halt gleich Ersatz beschaffen ...

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## sunshinediver (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
nachdem ich fast zwei Monate auf meine LEV gewartet habe bin ich nun sehr begeistert als ich das Ding die ersten Male getestet habe. 

Leider fährt die Stütze nachdem sie unten ist, und auch unten mit dem Körpergewicht "belastet" wurde, nicht mehr aus. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie dieses Problem gelöst werden kann?


----------



## hulster (8. Juli 2013)

sunshinediver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich fast zwei Monate auf meine LEV gewartet habe bin ich nun sehr begeistert als ich das Ding die ersten Male getestet habe.
> 
> Leider fährt die Stütze nachdem sie unten ist, und auch unten mit dem Körpergewicht "belastet" wurde, nicht mehr aus.
> ...



Ja - ganz einfach - zieh die Sattelklemme nicht so fest an. Löse sie bis die Stütze wieder von selbst ausfährt. Wenn die Klemmung dann nicht reicht nimm Montagepaste aber KEIN Fett. Die gleiche die du für Carbon nimmst.


----------



## sunshinediver (8. Juli 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Ja - ganz einfach - zieh die Sattelklemme nicht so fest an. Löse sie bis die Stütze wieder von selbst ausfährt. Wenn die Klemmung dann nicht reicht nimm Montagepaste aber KEIN Fett. Die gleiche die du für Carbon nimmst.



Hallo hulster, 
Danke für Deine Antwort
Leider ist die Klemmung schon sehr leicht/locker eingestellt. Daran dachte ich am Anfang nämlich auch. 
Die Stütze fährt sonst gut ein und aus. Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn sie unten eine Weile belastet wurde. 
Fällt Dir/Euch vielleicht noch was ein?

vielen Dank vorab mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nechei (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Hast du genügend Luft in der Stütze?? 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Rockside (8. Juli 2013)

Bei meiner habe ich den Eindruck, daß sie sich etwas festsaugt. So ähnlich wie bei Foxgabeln, die mal ein paar Minuten unbewegt standen. Dann braucht's nen kleinen Ruck mit dem Eigengewicht um sie wieder zu lösen. Ist aber nicht tragisch, wenn man's weiss.


----------



## hulster (8. Juli 2013)

Das die mal ein wenig hängt, ist bei mir auch so. Einmal kurz ein wenig belasten und es ist gut. Du kannst den Luftdruck erhöhen, ich finde aber in der Liefer-Konfiguration läuft sie relativ geschmeidig. Auch wichtig ist Zuglänge, sonst entriegelt sie nicht richtig. Die 22 mm sind, wie hier schon von anderen erwähnt, zu lang. Schau dir an wieviel Leerweg du hast, wenn die Abdeckung ab ist.


----------



## p1nk3y (13. Juli 2013)

Meine 150er LEV bekommt langsam Spiel (nach vorn/hinten), links/rechts ohne Probleme. Nach noch nicht einmal 3 Mon ... für den Preis schon eher nicht so toll. Beim fahren merkt mans noch nicht, aber werd die LEV wohl am Ende der Saison einschicken müssen. :/

Wie lang hats bei euch gedauert bis sie Spiel bekommt oder noch alles Einwandfrei (vor allem bei den 150ern?)


----------



## chorge (13. Juli 2013)

Also meine hatte auch schnell Spiel... Ich fahr die Stütze aber nun seit knapp einem Jahr, und alles ist dennoch gut! Auch die Stütze am Jekyll meiner Freundin hat bereits nach ein paar Touren anfangen etwas zu wackeln - macht ja nix!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2013)

der erste der weiter denkt über die Kack Schrauben 
http://www.fantic26.de/F26-M6-Titan-SL-Schraube-Kindshock-Lev-Sattelstuetze-vario-seatpost-bolt
Ich habe das Problem mit unserer Drehbank gelöst


----------



## p1nk3y (16. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> der erste der weiter denkt über die Kack Schrauben
> http://www.fantic26.de/F26-M6-Titan-SL-Schraube-Kindshock-Lev-Sattelstuetze-vario-seatpost-bolt
> Ich habe das Problem mit unserer Drehbank gelöst



Was bringen die außer Gewicht? Sinds auch stabiler (ich nehma mal an ja) als die original Schrauben? 1x schief angeschaut und schon sinds abgenudelt gewesen, dafür das die eigentlich laut Anleitung auf 10nM ausgelegt sind ... :/


----------



## indian66 (17. Juli 2013)

Hab in dem Zusammenhang das Problem, das die Wippe der Sattelklemmung derbe knarzt. Ob mit oder ohne Fett, kein Unterschied. was tun?


----------



## Rockside (17. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht ist Dreck druntergekommen. Ich würde das Ding mal runternehmen, saubermachen, etwas fetten. Schrauben mit 10 Nm anziehen.

Mir ist auch mal der Sattel etwas nach hinten gerutscht. Deshalb habe ich an die Sattel-Schienen mal ein bischen Carbon-Montagepaste draufgegeben. Seitdem rutscht nix mehr. 
Aber nix von der Paste unter die Wippe schmieren. Die soll schliesslich beim Einstellen beweglich sein.


----------



## indian66 (17. Juli 2013)

Klaro, saubergemacht hab ich, und mal mit Fett, mal trocken montiert, knarzt immer derbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2013)

andern Sattel testen !


----------



## indian66 (17. Juli 2013)

Schon probiert...


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2013)

anderen Rahmen


----------



## Rockside (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Sattel mit 10 Nm angezogen wurde, dann knarrzt die Stütze nicht. Muss was anderes sein.


----------



## indian66 (17. Juli 2013)

Wie habt ihrs denn montiert, trocken?


----------



## Garnitur (18. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihrs denn montiert, trocken?



Mit Carbon Montagepaste, bei mir hör ich nichts


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2013)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Mit Carbon Montagepaste, bei mir hör ich nichts


----------



## hulster (18. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Klaro, saubergemacht hab ich, und mal mit Fett, mal trocken montiert, knarzt immer derbe...



Was knarzt ist nicht die Stütze oder der Sattelkloben, sondern das Sattelgestänge in der Aufhängung am Sattel. Hatte ich am Fizik und am Ergon. Manchmal geht das von selbst vorbei, oder man fettet die Aufhängungen mit nem dünnen Öl. Und Ruhe iss.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2013)

Sooo gestern hat es mich auch erwischt "knartz,knartz,knartz" habe das ganze Teil Zerlegt auch den "Ring" runtergeschoben , dann ALLES mit Titan-Paste eingepinselt(wie ich finde das beste für'n Sattel) zusammengesetzt,10Nm und RUHE ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Sooo gestern hat es mich auch erwischt "knartz,knartz,knartz" habe das ganze Teil Zerlegt auch den "Ring" runtergeschoben , dann ALLES mit Titan-Paste eingepinselt(wie ich finde das beste für'n Sattel) zusammengesetzt,10Nm und RUHE ))))



Exakt so hat es bei mir zwei Touren gehalten!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2013)

vorher PENIBEL mit Spiritus alles gereinigt !!


----------



## Rockside (20. Juli 2013)

Wenn da trotz fetten was knarrzt, kann es doch die Stütze gar nicht sein. Hast Du auch die Stütze im Sitzrohr gefettet?
Ich würde mir auch mal den Sattel anschauen. Die meisten Sättel fangen früher oder später an zu knarrzen.

Die Carbon-Montagepaste darfst Du auch NICHT für die Wippe verwenden, nur für die Rails des Sattels und für die Sitzrohrfettung.


----------



## mystical_meo (21. Juli 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß würde ich auch den Fehler beim Sattel suchen.
Wie hier schon angesprochen knarzt es gerne mal zwischen Sattelgestängeenden und Sattelgestängeaufnahme. Oftmals hilft eine Behandlung mit Ölen/Silikon welche über guten Kapilareffekt verfügen. Dennoch bleibt der Fehler gerne mal bestehen bzw. kommt wieder zum "hörschein". Kurzum: Neuer Sattel.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## indian66 (21. Juli 2013)

Es ist NICHT der Sattel, habe diesen gerade eine woche in portes du soleil mit meiner Original Norco Stütze gefahren, da hat nix geknarzt.


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2013)

Was soll an der Stütze knarrzen, wenn Du alles gefettet hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2013)

hat sich sicherlich irgendwo ein KÖRNCHEN eingenistet , nimm das Teil NOCH mal auseinander gründlich reinigen, Fetten (min Kupferpaste) und .............!?


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2013)

Kupferpaste wurde ich ganz sicher NICHT nehmen. Das ist nicht zur Schmierung geeignet. Einfaches Teflon Fett, Finsih-Line oder ähnliches.


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2013)

Jo, hab bei mir auch ein Knarzen, bei einem sündhaft teuren Selle SMP Sattel. Hab es aber auch erst seit ich die LEV dran habe und einigen schlammigen Abfahrten.
Solche Sachen arten eh immer in eine Never-Ending-Story aus.

Wenn es knarzt dann soll es halt knarzen. Wenn etwas defekt ist, oder droht kaputtzugehen, wird es natürlich gemacht und in regelmässigen Abständen zerlege ich es auch mal komplett. Aber wenn ich das Bike bei jedem Geräuschchen zerlegen, reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen würde, währe ich ja mehr am Schrauben als am Fahren. Klar, schrauben gehört zum Hobby, aber mit dem einen oder anderen findet man sich halt ab mit der Zeit.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2013)

eigendlich ist das mein erstes Putz'i gewesen  seit ich die Lev besitze ca,7-8Mon


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2013)

Achso

Aber ist schon so dass man manches Geräusch iwann halt einfach Geräusch sein lässt. Mal, das Tretlager, n Rahmenlager, Dämpfer (Meiner ist glaube ich eh durch) und manche Schrauben neigt man zu fest anzuziehen, weil es immernoch knackst. Was ich relativ gefährlich finde, da lasse ich es lieber knarzen.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2013)

ne ne ne ne   ich hatte schon einige  mal das ganze Bike zerlegt und .....Pedale....und/oder Kurbelschrauben  immer gut schmieren ............das einzige was knacken darf sind Kieselsteine unter den Reifen


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, ok, es ist dann halt so, das ICH, manches Geräusch halt Geräusch sein lasse. 
Schrauben schmieren ist auch sone Sache. Man veringert damit die Reibung und braucht mehr Anzugsmoment damit sie gleich fest sitzen wie ohne Fett. D.h. die Schraube sitzt nicht richtig oder man überdreht sie. 
Ausserdem Zieht Fett Schmutz magisch an, ergo, es knackst irgendwann sowieso. 
Aber hat halt auch jeder wieder ne andere Philosophie, das währe mal meine.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2013)

meine ist, wo Fett rausquillt kann kein Schmutz hinein und das Richtige Schmiermittel nehmen , habe da auch so einige Mittelchen für jeden Einsatzbereich !


----------



## Kooni81 (23. Juli 2013)

Dann klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein. 
Hab heute meine LEV mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser bekommen. 
Hab sonst im Netz noch nicht viele Erfahrungsberichte gefunden über die 27,2er.

Bestellt hab ich sie bei GoCycle. Ging alles sehr unkompliziert. Danke nochmal für den Tip hier 

Montiert ist sie jetzt an einem Rocky Mountain Vertex(Carbon).
Fotos folgen noch.
Um gleich mal den Wind rauszunehmen, ja ich nehme das Mehrgewicht in Kauf! Hatte vorher eine KCNC Stütze montiert, da braucht man jetzt nicht über das Mehrgewicht zu diskutieren.
Werde das ganze jetzt mal testen, später kann man ja immer noch auf die LEV Carbon wechseln, wenn sie hält was sie verspricht(sollte man sie in naher Zukunft kaufen können)  ,oder wieder zurück zur Leichtbaustütze 

Erste Eindrücke: Etwas knifflige Montage des Sattels, aber sonst gings recht gut zum anbauen. Geholfen hat mir hier natürlich auch das Installationsvideo von Kindshock.
Gespannt war ich ja auf die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit, wegen der geschlossenen Kartusche. Also sie fährt seeehr smooth aus!!
Den unteren Teil der Stütze hab ich noch nicht geöffnet, werde ich mir aber auch noch ansehen.
Sie hat leichtes Spiel wenn man am Sattel rüttelt, finde es aber nicht so schlimm, werde das ganze aber beobachten.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Trailausfahrt.

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## teafortwo (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte auch ein Knacken bis ich bemerkt habe dass die Schrauben immer locker wurden. 10nm angezogen, ne Tour gemacht und danach konnte man wieder nachziehen mit 10nm aber mindestens ne 3/4 Umdrehung.

Aber:
Irgendwann hab ich dann fest gestellt dass nicht die Schrauben locker wurden, sonder die obere Platte von der Klemmung hat nachgegeben/sich verbogen. Jetzt habe ich eine Platte von Truvativ genommen und damit ist jetzt ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (25. Juli 2013)

Muss ich wohl mal beobachten, bei mir hatten sich die Sattelschrauben auch schon mal gelöst. :/


----------



## indian66 (25. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl mal beobachten, bei mir hatten sich die Sattelschrauben auch schon mal gelöst. :/



Loctide mittelfest!


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Loctide mittelfest!


neiiiin eher das Gegenteil sonst gehen die kack schrauben überhaupt nicht mehr auf  !


----------



## indian66 (25. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> neiiiin eher das Gegenteil sonst gehen die kack schrauben überhaupt nicht mehr auf  !


sorry, mach ich immer so, geht einwandfrei, Schrauben gingen bisher auch immer los. (wenn ich wollte)


----------



## Wilddieb (25. Juli 2013)

Ja, normalerweise ist Loctide kein Problem. Aber die orginalen LEV Schrauben sind schon sehr Anfällig auf Durchdreher, da riskier ich mal lieber nichts.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Juli 2013)

Yepp, weich wie Butter würde ich sagen! 
Ist mir jetzt auch -trotz aller Vorsicht- passiert und habe mir gleich zwei neue Schrauben bei den Bike Components bestellt. Sicher ist sicher...

Ein Tip: Anstelle der vorgeschriebenen 10Nm nur 9Nm am Drehmomentschlüssel einstellen! Reicht in Verbindung einer Montagepaste auch und die Schraube geht nicht kaputt...


----------



## Freedi (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage - meine neue Lev setzt sich durch Belastung/Sitzen bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt (40 km) um ca. 1,5 -2 mm ab. Das ist zwar nicht weiter tragisch, aber eine zweite Lev die ich schon mehrere Monate im Einsatz habe weist dieses Verhalten nicht auf. Nun frage ich mich, ist es systembedingt und es bleibt bei den 2 mm, oder sind es Anzeichen einer defekten Dichtung ? 
(Genau so hat es bei meiner alten Reverb auch angefangen, bis zum Ausfall ...)

Gruß


----------



## hepp (25. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht normal, meine ist fast ein Jahr im Einsatz und da senkt sich nichts. Ich denke Du solltest reklamieren.


----------



## hulster (25. Juli 2013)

Freedi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage - meine neue Lev setzt sich durch Belastung/Sitzen bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt (40 km) um ca. 1,5 -2 mm ab. Das ist zwar nicht weiter tragisch, aber eine zweite Lev die ich schon mehrere Monate im Einsatz habe weist dieses Verhalten nicht auf. Nun frage ich mich, ist es systembedingt und es bleibt bei den 2 mm, oder sind es Anzeichen einer defekten Dichtung ?
> (Genau so hat es bei meiner alten Reverb auch angefangen, bis zum Ausfall ...)
> ...



Eventuell den Remote-Zug etwas zu stramm vorgespannt? Ich hab auch deutlich knapperen Überstand als angegeben und zudem Vorspannung um den notwendigen Hebelweg zu verkürzen.
Grundsätzlich - würde ich jetzt noch nicht reklamieren. Die 1-2 mm könnten etwas schlecht nachvollziehbar sein. Da schickste dann eventuell unötig hin und her und diskutierst. Ich würde es beobachten und vor Ablauf des ersten 1/2 Jahres Sachmängelhaftung (Stichwort "Beweislastumkehr") überlegen ob ich reklamiere. Oder natürlich früher, wenn es sich zu einem echten Problem auswächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Humankapital (26. Juli 2013)

Hey, meine Lev ist heute auch gekommen. In einem total zerstörtem Karton habe ich sie aus der Packstation gezogen. Entweder hatte der Bote Frust oder irgendein Laufband hat es zerdrückt. Naja, die Lev scheint noch heile zu sein. Zumindest kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen ob der Karton schonmal offen war.
Deswegen meine eigentliche Frage: Die Aussenhülle des Zuges ist bei mir einfach nur hässlich schwarz (Bild) Dazu ist die Hülle bocksteif und unflexibel. Stelle mir vor, dass das beim Lenkeinsschlag doch etwas in die Hose gehen könnte.
Eigentlich hatte ich immer gesehen, dass der Zug so schwarz-golden "gewebt" ist und auch wesentlich flexibler aussieht. 

Hat jemand von euch auch diesen schwarzen, harten Zug oder wurde mir da irgend eine Retour neu verpackt?


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2013)

Die Hülle bei meiner Lev ist zwar nicht schwarz sondern irgendwie gewebt, aber ist auch relativ unflexibel. Musst Du erst ein bischen gerade fummeln vorm verlegen. Ne schwarze Hülle schaut doch eigentlich besser aus...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Juli 2013)

Habe die mitgelieferte originale (gewebte) Hülle der LEV gegen eine konventionelle schwarze Schaltzugaussenhülle von Shimano ersetzt.
Geht auch ...


----------



## p1nk3y (27. Juli 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Habe die mitgelieferte originale (gewebte) Hülle der LEV gegen eine konventionelle schwarze Schaltzugaussenhülle von Shimano ersetzt.
> Geht auch ...



Ich auch. Geht eigentlich problemlos. Original is aber wie der Vorposten sagt eine gewebte in wenn ich mich recht erinnere einem sehr dunklen fast schwarzen braunton


----------



## Korbinator (27. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war auch eine schwarze Hülle dabei. Sollte die mal schwergängig werden, ersetze ich sie durch leichtere und / oder flexiblere Züge. Bis dahin tun sie allerdings unauffällig ihren Job, no need to change a winning team.


----------



## Humankapital (28. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Habe gestern alles verbaut, funktioniert auch alles.
Die Aussenhülle musste ich erstmal an jeder Biegung in kochendes Wasser halten um überhaupt die Transportbiegungen heraus zu bekommen. Die gleiche Chose dann um die Leitung an den Rahmen anzupassen. Ging aber recht fix.
Das größte Problem war die Hebelschelle. Die musste ich an der Innenseite des Gelenks erstmal ordentlich runterfeilen. Vorher hatte sie schon, ohne überhaupt die Schraube anzuziehen, fiese "Beissspuren" im Karbonlenker hinterlassen . Da war irgendwie der Radius zu eng.
Kurz die Handgriffe bearbeitet um den Hebel als Schelle zu benutzen und fertig war der Sattelaufzug.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Testfahrt. Aber das Beste: Das Rad ist grad mal 230g schwerer geworden, weil die alte Easton Stütze doch recht schwer war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bart_Simpson (31. Juli 2013)

lexle schrieb:


> Schraub einfach mal den Sattel runter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 239978
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist auch sowohl die obere als auch die untere Sattelaufnahme verbogen. Das habe ich leider erst festgestellt, nachdem das Gestell meines Carbonsattels gebrochen ist 

Gibt es für das Problem inzwischen eine Lösung?
Die Stütze an sich und die Mechanik sind ja echt super, aber die Sattelaufnahme ist einfach nur Mist!


----------



## lexle (31. Juli 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein Knacken bis ich bemerkt habe dass die Schrauben immer locker wurden. 10nm angezogen, ne Tour gemacht und danach konnte man wieder nachziehen mit 10nm aber mindestens ne 3/4 Umdrehung.
> 
> Aber:
> Irgendwann hab ich dann fest gestellt dass nicht die Schrauben locker wurden, sonder die obere Platte von der Klemmung hat nachgegeben/sich verbogen. Jetzt habe ich eine Platte von Truvativ genommen und damit ist jetzt ruhe.



 Tja mich haben se hier ja fast gesteinigt, als ich das Problem mit der oberen Platte angesprochen habe.

Hast du mal ein Bild und ne Angabe welche Truvativ Platte du genommen hast?

Ich hatte damals keine passende gefunden.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2013)

lexle schrieb:


> Tja mich haben se hier ja fast gesteinigt, als ich das Problem mit der oberen Platte angesprochen habe.
> 
> Hast du mal ein Bild und ne Angabe welche Truvativ Platte du genommen hast?
> 
> Ich hatte damals keine passende gefunden.


würde mich auch mal interessieren , mußte meine heute  auch nachziehen !


----------



## Bart_Simpson (31. Juli 2013)

lexle schrieb:


> Tja mich haben se hier ja fast gesteinigt, als ich das Problem mit der oberen Platte angesprochen habe.



Das scheint aber ein allgemeines Problem zu sein. In einigen englischsprachigen Foren gibt es ähnliche Berichte.

Verstehe nicht, daß KS an der Stelle nicht nachbessert. 
Eine stabile Klemmplatte zu konstruieren ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft!


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte damals bei der KS mit nur eine Schraube auch eine Verstärkplatte-eigenbau montieren müssen !


----------



## teafortwo (1. August 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ble-clamp-sattelstutze-30-9mm-350mm-ungekurzt

Gibts aber wohl nur noch gebraucht. Es passen auch bestimmt andere. Muss man halt versuchen...


----------



## Bart_Simpson (1. August 2013)

Vielleicht passt ja die:
http://www.bike24.de/p113423.html


----------



## teafortwo (1. August 2013)

Stimmt, ist die gleiche Klemmung.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. August 2013)

ODER DIE


----------



## Bart_Simpson (1. August 2013)

Welche ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (1. August 2013)

Die !?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...telstütze-31-6x350mm-10mm-Offset-schwarz.html


----------



## Bart_Simpson (6. August 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ble-clamp-sattelstutze-30-9mm-350mm-ungekurzt
> 
> Gibts aber wohl nur noch gebraucht. Es passen auch bestimmt andere. Muss man halt versuchen...



Hast Du nur das Oberteil der Truvativ Klemme oder beide Teile verwendet?


----------



## sanwald81 (16. August 2013)

Ich habe mir diese Woche bei bike-components.de Ersatzklemmschrauben für die LEV mitbestellt, weil der Inbus der weichen Dinger schon nicht mehr so gut aussieht. Zu meiner Überraschung sind die gelieferten Schrauben wesentlich besser als die bisherigen. Anscheinend hat KS da was geändert?! Den Inbus hat's bei der Montage auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht gleich rundgedreht.


----------



## blaubaer (18. August 2013)

Neu bin ich auch mit einer KS LEV unterwegs. zwar ist sie 120g leichter als meine alte Gravity Dropper Classic. Aber ob sie auch 2 Jahre ohne probleme funktioniert ? ich glaub noch nicht daran, wird sich aber zeigen... 

der Auslösehebel und die Kabelführung war mir aber ein Dorn im Auge und da hatte jemand zuvor eine gute Idee an seinem Bike verbaut, welche ich kopierte von @dantist    

der CrankBrothers Koronlog hebel hat die Kabeleinstellschraube auch integriert.


----------



## Erroll (18. August 2013)

Rein optisch finde ich den Auslösehebel der Lev da aber um einiges schöner, da unauffälliger. Gabs noch andere Probleme oder hast du nur der Optik wegen getauscht? Der Kabelabgang des KS Hebels ist nicht schön, stimmt. Kann man aber ganz leicht mit einem Kabelbinder lösen. 
Hoffe man erkennt es eingermaßen. Hab gerade kein besseres Bild/Nahaufnahme zur Hand.



Ist aber natürlich Ansichts-, bzw Geschmackssache. Aber gut zu wissen, dass auch andere Hebel funktionieren.


----------



## blaubaer (18. August 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Gabs noch andere Probleme oder hast du nur der Optik wegen getauscht? Der Kabelabgang des KS Hebels ist nicht schön, stimmt.



der LEV auslösehebel wär mir auch zu nahe am griff gewesen, da ich zuvor die GravityDropper gefahren bin, bei dem der hebel ähnlich dem CB Kronlog ist.  

auch mit einem Kabelbinder find ich den Kabelabgang nicht schön, und die enge kurve im kabel spar ich mir halt ganz.


----------



## Erroll (18. August 2013)

Dann machts natürlich Sinn. Wie gesagt, gut zu wissen dass auch andere Hebel funktionieren. Bei mir läuft die "Konstruktion" bis jetzt so absolut problemfrei. Auch mit dem engen Radius. Die Hülle ist ja steif genug, wobei das auch nicht die originale ist. Schön finde ich den Abgang auch nicht. Aber so springt einem der Hebel wenigstens nicht gleich so ins Auge. Das finde ich bei Doss und Co. so unschön. Vielleicht überarbeitet KS die Geschichte ja mal.


----------



## Endurowanderer (23. August 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> der CrankBrothers Koronlog hebel hat die Kabeleinstellschraube auch integriert.



...und den "wunderschönen" Nachteil, dass der Seilzug von innen an der Einstellschraube "sägt", weil der Hebel nämlich eine Fehlkonstruktion ist 

So oder so ähnlich müßte das aussehen, meine ich.
Hierbei wird der Seilzug nicht abgeknickt und sägt irgendwo dran, sondern er wird geradlinig aus der Hülle gezogen.

Wer den Kronolog-Hebel 1-2 mal bedient und sich dabei genau ansieht was zwischen Seil und Einstellschraube passiert, wird mich verstehen.

Grüße,
derEndurowanderer


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. August 2013)

In der neuen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "World of MTB" (09/2013) findet ihr den Artikel "Fahrstühle - 10 aktuelle Variostützen".

Ratet mal wer der Testsieger ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. August 2013)

Ist es Zufall, dass gerade die letzten beiden Vario-Stützen in besagtem Test mit der Sattelaufnahme in die falsche Richtung zeigen?


----------



## Haentz (23. August 2013)

Schade, meine kriegt nach einem 3/4 Jahr nun auch grad Riefen und obendrein hat sie gestern auf dem Trail beim runterfahren mal gehangen  
Hoffe mal die Riefen werden nicht so drastisch wie bei anderen und der Hänger wiederholt sich nicht. Sehe derzeit nämlich keine Alternative zur LEV auf dem Martk


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> ...und den "wunderschönen" Nachteil, dass der Seilzug von innen an der Einstellschraube "sägt", weil der Hebel nämlich eine Fehlkonstruktion ist
> 
> So oder so ähnlich müßte das aussehen, meine ich.
> Hierbei wird der Seilzug nicht abgeknickt und sägt irgendwo dran, sondern er wird geradlinig aus der Hülle gezogen.
> ...



ja, wahnsinn wie das am hebel sägt. schon mal nachgemessen wieviel kabel die auslösung braucht ? 

max. 9mm 





das gewinde ist ja geschlitzt von da her hat das kabel noch mehr freiheiten.
bei mir war der hebel 2 tage im einsatz und ich sehe nix von abnutzung  

ich hatte bei dem CB hebel eher ein konflikt mit der XT Bremshebelschelle.

deshalb hab ich versucht und es auch geschafft den GravityDropper hebel mit der LEV zu vereinen


----------



## Wilddieb (23. August 2013)

Muhaha, die Crankbrothers Konstruktion sieht ja mal abenteuerlich aus!

Was ich von denen bis jetzt so gesehen habe Ã¼berzeugt mich absolut gar nicht. Der 300â¬ Cobalt 11 Vorbau ist ja auch nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2013)

und ich fand den Gravity Dropper auch genial einfach . einfach genial 
NUR der Preiß für solch ein primitiven Hebel   http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...opper-Lenkerfernbedienung-Classic-rechts.html
selbst hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gravity-dropper-switch-assembly-kit/rp-prod68099 :-(


----------



## Endurowanderer (24. August 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja, wahnsinn wie das am hebel sägt. schon mal nachgemessen wieviel kabel die auslösung braucht ?
> 
> max. 9mm
> 
> ...



Hallo Blaubaer,

nein, ich habe nicht nachgemessen. Schon gar nicht den Weg, den die LEV braucht, denn die besitze ich noch gar nicht

Vielleicht mache ich mal ein Foto vom Kronolog-Hebel und -Seilzug samt Spänen und vom Seilzug "gesägten" Schlitz, bevor ich die ganze Sch...ose abmontiere.

Ist natürlich pfiffig, das Seil durch den Schlitz laufen zu lassen. Müßte mal probieren, ob das bei meiner Kronolog auch machbar gewesen wäre. Allerdings nehme ich stark an, daß das nicht der Fall ist, weil sie viel mehr Weg zum Betätigen braucht und bei mir die Schraube ganz hineingeschraubt sein muß, weil das Spiel sonst zu gering ist (mit zunehmendem Verschleiß der Innereien der Kronolog verringert sich das Spiel, was wiederum zu mehr Verscheiß führt und schlußendlich zum Versagen -Durchrutschen- führt).

Grüße und gute Fahrt,
derEndurowanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2013)

Die kronolog selbst würd ich mir nicht mal im traum zulegen, die würd nach kürzester zeit wohl den geist aufgeben bei dem matsch und schlamm den wir hier teils haben.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> und ich fand den Gravity Dropper auch genial einfach . einfach genial
> NUR der Preiß für solch ein primitiven Hebel   http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...opper-Lenkerfernbedienung-Classic-rechts.html
> selbst hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gravity-dropper-switch-assembly-kit/rp-prod68099 :-(



Ich bestell GD teile nur noch direkt bei GD, somit würde der hebel nur auf 22dollar kommen


----------



## Endurowanderer (24. August 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Die kronolog selbst würd ich mir nicht mal im traum zulegen, die würd nach kürzester zeit wohl den geist aufgeben bei dem matsch und schlamm den wir hier teils haben.



Matsch und Schlamm sind wohl nicht so das Problem; vielmehr scheint es einen grundlegenden Konstruktionsfehler (oder zumindest einen Fehler in der Umsetzung / Verwendung der geeigneten Materialien) zu geben, der die Arretierung früher oder später versagen läßt

Kommt aber am Ende auf's selbe raus...


----------



## wallacexiv (25. August 2013)

Wohin kann man seine Kind Shock einschicken in Garantiefällen?


----------



## Korbinator (25. August 2013)

Innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres nach Kauf zum Händler, danach am Besten direkt zu E. Wiener Bike Parts.


----------



## wallacexiv (25. August 2013)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres nach Kauf zum Händler, danach am Besten direkt zu E. Wiener Bike Parts.



Danke!


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. September 2013)

Meine LEV ist jetzt plötzlich zu einer gefederten Stütze geworden 

Es hat damit angefangen, dass die Stütze, die über 6 Monate toll funktionierte, plötzlich anfing nicht mehr im ganz eingefahren Zustand zu verharren. Sie führ dann immer einen guten cm heraus. 

Ohne weitere Ankündigung verriegelt sie jetzt in keiner Position mehr richtig und federt beim Aufsitzen gefühlte 2-3cm ein. Sie geht jetzt auch beim Einfahren ca. 5mm vor dem Ursprünglichen Anschlag auf Block (und fährt dann wieder den besagten cm aus).

Es kann nicht am Seilzug liegen, da ich diesen auch schon komplett ausgehängt habe. Ich habe auch die untere Hülse, die die Mechanik verdeckt, abgeschraubt. Dort sieht alles normal aus. Das Kevlarseil läuft sauber in seiner Führung. Die Mechanik ist gerade und spielfrei. Auch wenn ich das Kevlarseil aus der Mechanik aushänge und wieder zuschraube, verhält sich die Stütze wie oben beschrieben.

Da ich nicht das passende Werkzeug habe, um die Kolbenstange zu fixieren, habe ich die Stütze nicht weiter zerlegt und werde sie wohl einschicken müssen.


----------



## doriuscrow (9. September 2013)

Hoffe, das wurde nicht gerade auf der letzten Seite beantwortet ... und ja, ich weiss, dass ist schlecht zu beantworten, aber: 
Wieviel Spiel ist denn normal bei der LEV? Ich kann den Sattel ein bissl verdrehen und ein wenig vor und zurück kippen (toll ausgedrückt und auch nicht messbar - ich weiss) ... Beim Fahren merkt man nix, aber falls das auf einen Defekt hindeutet, würde ich sie schon gern mal einschicken, bevor die Garantie abläuft ...
Also sitzt sie bei euch ganz stramm oder ist etwas Spiel normal?


----------



## R4b3 (9. September 2013)

Hi,

also meine hat auch ein wenig spiel. Genauso wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## hulster (9. September 2013)

yup - etwas Spiel ist normal, aber bei der Fahrt nicht zu spüren.


----------



## doriuscrow (9. September 2013)

Dann ist ja gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (12. September 2013)

oolinger schrieb:


> schade..., kann kaum glauben, das es ein ähnliches Problem wie damals bei den ersten i900-R immer noch gibt...



Mist, jetzt ist mir das auch passiert. Stütze hat kurz geklemmt und hat dann wieder normal funktioniert. Von was kommt das und was kann ich tun dass es nicht schlimmer wird? 
Kratzer sind auf der rechten Seite. Sollte ich die Stütze mal öffnen?


----------



## sport.frei (13. September 2013)

Wie viel Platz braucht der kabelabgang? Hab was von 3cm gelesen, stimmt das? Also bei ner 150er zum Beispiel stehen dann 18cm aus dem Rahmen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Endurowanderer (13. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Wie viel Platz braucht der kabelabgang? Hab was von 3cm gelesen, stimmt das? Also bei ner 150er zum Beispiel stehen dann 18cm aus dem Rahmen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Ich muß gestehen, daß ich Deine Frage nicht ganz verstehe

Der Kabelabgang kann normalerweise -also wenn Du nicht gerade einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser von ca. 35mm hast (habe das genaue Maß welches nach 31,6mm kommt, vergessen)- neben dem Sattelrohr liegen.

In keinem Fall aber steht die Stütze mind. 180mm aus dem Rahmen!

Die Überwurfmutter misst -meine ich- 25mm. Dazu käme die Aufnahme für die Sattelschienen. Ich rate jetzt mal 30mm. Dann wärest Du schlimmstenfalls bei 55mm, die aus dem Rahmen vorstehen.
Wie Du auf 180mm (18cm) kommen willst, ist mir völlig rätselhaft

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dich richtig verstanden und konnte Deine Frage somit beantworten.

Allzeit gute Fahrt wünscht:
derEndurowanderer


----------



## Sakrowar (13. September 2013)

Ich nehme mal an er meint ausgefahren....?

Habe gerade mal gemessen und es sind bei komplett eingeschobener Stütze (also im Rahmen) und vollen 150mm Hub ziemlich genau 21cm vom Sattelgestell bis zum Rahmen.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## sport.frei (13. September 2013)

Hey Jungs, Super. Genau so hab ich's gemeint. Mit den 15 cm meinte ich den Hub bei ausgefahrener Stütze. Also kann sie bis zur überwurfmutter eingeschoben werden und der kabelabgang geht am sattelrohr vorbei. 21cm sind rechnerisch ( SL, kurbellänge, Rahmenhöhe, Sattel ) grad an der Grenze. Dann muss ich mit bestellen warten bis mein Rahmen geliefert wird. Sonst könnt's sein das die 150er voll ausgefahren etwas zu hoch für mich ist. Danke schon mal.


----------



## firlie (14. September 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Ich nutze den "Kind Shock Lev - Fahrstuhl" jetzt seit ca. 2000 km (halbes Jahr) und wie das bei technischen Innovationen so ist, hat man sie erst mal, dann will man die (meistens) nicht mehr hergeben.
Mit anderen Worten, ich bin voll zufrieden.

Nun ist mir vor einer Woche zufällig aufgefallen, dass sich die Stütze vertikal minimal bewegen lässt, was vorher nicht der Fall war.
Möglich, dass auf den 53 Seiten dieses Fred´s das Thema schon (mehrfach) behandelt wurde, auch habe ich nach dem Studium der letzten 3 Seiten mit Entsetzen festgestellt, was da alles noch an Problemen kommen kann ...

Auf jeden Fall hab ich hier ein Bildchen für euch und die Antwort meines Fahrradhändlers auf mein Problem.
Sollten andere Erfahrungen eurerseits vorliegen (auch gern ein Link), bin ich für eine Antwort dankbar.








Zitat meines Fahrradhändlers:
_habe mal nachgefragt, also das vertikale Spiel in der Größenordnung    wie von Ihnen angegeben ist vollkommen normal, die Stütze brauch    generell ein wenig axiales und vertikales Spiel um einwandfrei    funktionieren zu können, es ist auch normal das sich das ganze erst    nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit bemerkbar macht, da sich ja alles    ertsmal etwas setzt und einläuft, es darf nur nicht wesentlich mehr    werden._
_    Es gibt laut Hersteller die Angabe das das vertikale Spiel 10mm    nicht übersteigen darf, dann wäre sozusagen etwas faul und man müßte    reagieren._


Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## biker-wug (14. September 2013)

Vergiss die Aussage deines Händlers, das darf nicht sein!!

links rechts leichtes Spiel ja, rauf runter absolut nicht.
Hab meine LEV auch schon seid rund nem Jahr im Dauereinsatz, da ist das auch nicht.

Da muss sich erst was setzen ist ne, "ich hab keinen Bock auf die Reklamation" Aussage.


----------



## firlie (14. September 2013)

...da steh ich nun zwischen den Stühlen ...

Über meinen Händler will ich hier mal nichts kommen lassen !!!
Soweit das im Zitat zu lesen ist, ist das die Aussage von ner Aussage. Mein Fahrradhändler hat also wiederum den Vertreiber befragt. Das recherchiere ich aber noch mal, um hier nicht ins Fettnäpfchen zu treten.

Vielleicht gibt´s aber noch andere Meinungen.
Melde mich anfangs nächster Woche.

Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2013)

Ne, gibt da nur eine Meinung Links/rechts und vor/zurück kann durchaus etwas Spiel haben. Aber rauf runter muß fix sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (14. September 2013)

*Noch ein wichtiger Nachtrag !*

Das Spiel besteht zwischen den beiden Teleskopteilen. Die Klemmung ist dabei völlig in Ordnung. 
Verständlich ???

-firlie-


----------



## chorge (14. September 2013)

Die Sattelstütze darf kein vertikales Spiel haben! Wenn sie dies hat, muss sie intern entlüftet werden -> einschicken!! 
Dein Händler liegt falsch...


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *Noch ein wichtiger Nachtrag !*
> 
> Das Spiel besteht zwischen den beiden Teleskopteilen. Die Klemmung ist dabei völlig in Ordnung.
> Verständlich ???
> ...



Ich denke ich verstehe genau was du meinst: Du kannst in jeder Position arretieren, aber beim Aufsitzen federt es leicht ein.

Bei mir ist genau dieses Spiel über Nacht von 0mm auf 2-3 Zentimeter gesprungen.

Das muss auf jeden Fall behoben werden. Ich bin zum Glück und wider Erwarten noch unter der 6 Monatsgrenze und werde die Stütze tout suite einschicken. Allerdings hat Hibike noch nicht auf meine Reklamation reagiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2013)

Kann man etwas verkehrt machen, wenn man aktuell einen Schnapper aus Modelljahr 2012 bestellt oder gibt es gute Gründe, 50 Euro mehr für das 2013er Modell auszugeben.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## mohrstefan (14. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kann man etwas verkehrt machen, wenn man aktuell einen Schnapper aus Modelljahr 2012 bestellt oder gibt es gute Gründe, 50 Euro mehr für das 2013er Modell auszugeben.
> Danke im Voraus


!°?


----------



## Wilddieb (14. September 2013)

Ich würde möglichst zu einer aktuellen Version raten. Ganz einfach weil die LEV offensichtlich noch mit Kinderkrankheiten behaftet ist. Und die werden hoffentlich mit den neueren Versionen nach und nach ausgemerzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (14. September 2013)

Welche Kinderkrankheiten genau wurden denn ausgemerzt? Daß im Gebrauch dann mal was kaputt geht ist doch eigentlich auch normal ...


----------



## Wilddieb (15. September 2013)

Naja, wenn die Stütze z.B. nach einer Saison schon Kratzer am Tauchschaft hat, oder Hoch/Runter Spiel dann ist das schon nicht ganz so normal. 

Dann die Sache mit den weichen Befestigungsschrauben. Dem Staubdeckel der abfällt und die Sache mit der Kalt/Warm Anfälligkeit und generellen Funktionseinschränkungen die sich beim einen oder anderen so ergeben haben.

Bei einem neuerem Jahrgang werden aufgrund Entsprechender Reklamationen oder Langzeittests normalerweise eben solche Sachen überarbeitet, damit die gleichen Fehler nicht wieder auftreten, oder weniger schnell.

Aber im Prinzip hast du recht. Im Gebrauch gehen die Sachen halt kaputt. Die Frage ist halt nur, wie schnell und unter welchen Bedingungen.

Meine funktioniert nach 9 Monaten regem Einsatz übrigens noch einwandfrei. Leichtes Spiel nach Links/Rechts scheint schon normal zu sein. Bin mit meinen 70kg aber auch nicht besonders schwer.


----------



## chorge (15. September 2013)

Also meine ist jetzt seit 15 Monaten im Einsatz. Das seitliche Spiel ist etwas größer geworden, und sie flutscht etwas hakeliger initial beim absenken. Aber in Prinzip funktioniert sie immer noch bestens, und das trotz reichlich Einsatz und 85kg...
Würde sie wieder kaufen...


----------



## firlie (16. September 2013)

@ biker-wug , LB Jörg , chorge , Wurzelmann  & alle anderen !



> Nun ist mir vor einer Woche zufällig aufgefallen, dass sich die Stütze vertikal minimal bewegen lässt


 

Habe mich gerade noch mal bei meinem Händler erkundigt.
Es ist schon so wie er sagt, auch wenn hier im Forum die Meinung vorherrscht, dass dürfe nicht sein.
Die Auskunft hat er sich beim Grossisten eingeholt, wo es für jede Herstellerfirma Verantwortliche gibt, die sich dann mehr oder weniger auskennen.
Dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem bin, klang bei der Aussage des Grossisten deutlich durch (..._das das vertikale Spiel 10mm    nicht übersteigen darf ...)._

*Fazit:*
Mir bleibt jetzt nur die Option abzuwarten und zu beobachten ob sich das vertikale Spiel vergrößert.
Der "Schaden", wenn er dann einer ist, ist angezeigt und Garantie gibt´s für 2 Jahre.

---------------------------------------
Ach, noch was kurioses am Rande: wenn ihr euch mal die Anleitung für die Kind Shock Lev durchlest, steht am Schluss unter Wartung:
_"Die Wartung sollte in den gleichen Zeitabständen erfolgen wie die Reinigung des Antriebes. Wenden sie sich dazu bitte an ihren Fachhändler."_

DAS, finde ich, ist der Brüller des Montag`s  !
----------------------------------------
Sollte sich was Neues ergeben, greife ich das Thema noch mal auf.
Danke für eure Beiträge.
Grüße und ne schöne Woche
-firlie-


----------



## biker-wug (16. September 2013)

Also ich hab auch deswegen mal mit meinem Händler geplaudert, er sagt klipp und klar, hoch runter darf kein spiel sein. 
Weder bei der LEV, der Supernatural, des Hilo von X-Fusion, der Reverb oder auch der Speci Stütze.

Hoch runter ist in seinen Augen ein Defekt, und er würde die Stütze so auch nicht mehr an den Kunden zurückgeben.

Spiel nach links rechts kann sein, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ biker-wug , LB Jörg , chorge , Wurzelmann  & alle anderen !
> 
> Habe mich gerade noch mal bei meinem Händler erkundigt.
> Es ist schon so wie er sagt, auch wenn hier im Forum die Meinung vorherrscht, dass dürfe nicht sein.
> ...



Dann würde ich empfehlen die das Rad öfter bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze am Sattel hochzuheben. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das bei meiner Stütze zu dem beschleunigten "Abbau" geführt haben könnte (obwohl ich versucht hatte das zu vermeiden). Evtl. saugt sich dadurch Luft ins System. 

Wenn's funktioniert, kannst Du schneller reklamieren.

Abgesehen davon, wenn die Stütze beim Aufsitzen einen Zentimeter einfährt (oder auch nur 5mm), dann hat man nicht mehr den vollen beworbenen Verstellweg zur Verfügung. Aus meiner Sicht heißt das, dass das Produkt nicht die versprochenen Eigenschaften hat und reklamiert werden kann. Die LEV wird ja nicht als federnde Sattelstütze verkauft. Und damit rechnen muss man auch nicht (im Gegensatz zu leichtem seitlichen Spiel), da eine Teleskopstütze, die fest Arretiert nun mal Stand der Technik ist, wie ihn alle anderen Anbieter auch hinbekommen. Schreib doch mal eine Email an KS (nicht den Importeur).  

Mit dem Händler tust Du mir echt leid. Dort würde ich nichts mehr kaufen. Ohne Drohung wirst Du da wahrscheinlich nicht weiterkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch deswegen mal mit meinem Händler geplaudert, er sagt klipp und klar, hoch runter darf kein spiel sein.
> Weder bei der LEV, der Supernatural, des Hilo von X-Fusion, der Reverb oder auch der Speci Stütze.
> 
> Hoch runter ist in seinen Augen ein Defekt, und er würde die Stütze so auch nicht mehr an den Kunden zurückgeben.
> ...



 ...so und nicht anders.

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. September 2013)

weis jemand den Intervall-Service !?


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. September 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> weis jemand den Intervall-Service !?



Kommt darauf an, wie oft Du Deinen Antrieb reinigst.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2013)

Ich fahr Rohloff....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich fahr Rohloff....
> 
> G.



Kette links.


----------



## Endurowanderer (16. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kette links.



Ist das nicht eher "Kette mitte", und zwar immer?


----------



## Martin1508 (16. September 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher "Kette mitte", und zwar immer?



So wie sie bei Jörg verbaut ist, ist sie links mittig;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher "Kette mitte", und zwar immer?



Ich hab ein Nucleon, da ist die Kette auf der linken Seite vom Rad
Aber auch 3 Kette "mitte" Rohloffräder

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. September 2013)

erste Service der Stütze- ihr Spackos  
war da nicht mal was m, wegen Garantie
oder fragen sie ihren Antrieb oder Dealer , OK


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Mal eine Frage wegen der Montage der Fernbedienung, in Verbindung mit ODI-Griffen:
Lastly, Kind Shock has the smoothest and easiest to use remote lever of any post on the market. It doubles as an ODI Lock-On mount, fitting in just right on either side of any handlebar.
Kann man hier jeden aktuellen ODI-Griff mit lock-on verwenden, dann einfach die innere Schelle raus und die Fernbedienung einsetzen?


----------



## hömma (17. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kann man hier jeden aktuellen ODI-Griff mit lock-on verwenden, dann einfach die innere Schelle raus und die Fernbedienung einsetzen?



Keine Ahnung, ob es mit JEDEM ODI-Griff geht, dafür kenne ich die Produktpalette nicht gut genug. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ODI da unterschiedliche Systeme verwendet. Also mit dem Klemmringen, die auf die Rogue-Griffe passen, geht es auf jeden Fall. Also diese hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4982_Lock-Jaws-Klemmringe-fuer-Lock-On-Systeme-.html Von denen habe ich 3 Stück im Einsatz plus die Remote.


----------



## Kooni81 (17. September 2013)

So nach zwei Monaten ist es erst mal Schluß mit der *LEV (Ø27,2mm)*

Hab sie letzten Freitag bei einem kleinen Sprung durchgeschossen, bin wohl bei der Landung mit meinem ganzen Körpergewicht draufgeplumst 
Zur Info: Die Stütze war in meinem Hardtail montiert.









Seilzug ist innen durch, das Gestänge ist durch den Aludeckel gerauscht, und die Halterung vom Schnurhalterbolzen ist einseitig ausgebrochen.

Werd die Stütze erstmal zum Wiener Bikeparts schicken.

Aber die Stütze hatte bis jetzt sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## mohrstefan (17. September 2013)

Bäähh !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (18. September 2013)

Übel, übel...


----------



## chorge (18. September 2013)

Das wird wohl nix mit Garantie... ;-)


----------



## Wilddieb (18. September 2013)

Und was lernt man daraus? Vor nem Sprung wird abgesenkt.


----------



## Kooni81 (18. September 2013)

Jup, das weiss ich jetzt auch


----------



## T212 (23. September 2013)

Weiß wer, wo man die Dichtung für die Abdeckung der Kabelmuffe für die LEV bekommt?

Das Ding ist ja eine vollkommene Fehlkonstruktion, weil der Dorn des Deckels in kürzester Zeit die Dichtung zerstört...

Leider bekommt man nur den Deckel komplett mit Dichtung und das dürfte auf Dauer echt teuer werden.

Der Winora-Service stellt sich leider komplett taub, super Service :-(


----------



## chorge (23. September 2013)

Also meine Dichtung ist nach 1 1/2 Jahren immer noch prima in Schuss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (24. September 2013)

morgen montiere ich auch meine 150er LEV. muss ich auf irgendwas besonders achten?


----------



## S.L.R.R. (24. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> morgen montiere ich auch meine 150er LEV. muss ich auf irgendwas besonders achten?



... Nicht der Remote Anschluss wird gedreht, sonder der Sattel ...
... Erst die Kappe, dann die Raste ...





__________________________________
Op Jöck ... mit meinem HTC


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2013)

...Seilzughaken richtig rum einhängen...

War wohl der am meisten begangene Fehler.

G.


----------



## Deleted263252 (24. September 2013)

Aus Eurer Erfahrung heraus:

Kann man das Bike an der LEV in den Montageständer klemmen, oder ist sie dann durch das nach unten ziehende Gewicht zum Teufel?


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2013)

Würdest Du das mit den Standrohren Deiner Gabel oder mit Deinem Dämpfer machen?


----------



## Deleted263252 (24. September 2013)

Nee, weil die Sache kippen würde :-/

Es geht mir doch darum, ob die Stütze diesen Zug (ausgefahren) aushalten würde. Sonst ist die Anschaffung eines alternativen (welchem auch immer) Montageständer ambach...


----------



## ralphi911 (24. September 2013)

Bei mir geht's. Schon seit 1,5 Jahren!


----------



## Deleted263252 (24. September 2013)

Vielleicht noch zur Verdeutlichung, derzeit quäle ich meine Bikes mit einer "Krallenaufnahme", die Oberrohr, Sattelstütze etc aufnehmen kann. Oberrohr fällt bei mir wg. Dämpfer weg...

Vorstellen kann ich mir aber auch, so etwas in der Art zu kaufen ( zur Schonung der Sattelstütze), Modell beispielhaft, andere Variante von Topeak o.ä.

http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:158429


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2013)

Wäre es nicht einfacher einfach eine normale Sattelstütze für die Schraubarbeiten reinzustecken!

G.


----------



## Deleted263252 (25. September 2013)

Klar, das macht die Stütze aber auf Dauer auch nicht schöner ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (25. September 2013)

Dann stellt sich die Frage ja nicht mehr, ob es der LEV guttun würde...

Beim Rose Granite Chief kann man doch am Sitzrohr unten die Klemme ansetzen, oder verläuft da der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer?

Ansonsten so was hier:


----------



## Deleted263252 (25. September 2013)

Nee, unten sind die Züge. Aber ab so eine Art habe ich auch gedacht. Topeak? Hast du nähere Daten?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## jonalisa (25. September 2013)

Der Ständer im Bild ist von TACX.


----------



## Deleted263252 (25. September 2013)

Nagut, dann geh ich mal auf Suche. Danke für eure Tipps!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Erroll (25. September 2013)

Bei mir hängt das rad ab und zu auch mit der lev im montageständer. Ebenso habe ich die stütze beim gelegentlichen bikepark besuch montiert wo das rad ja auch an der stütze hängt. Gut tut es dem teil sicherlich nicht, aber schaden wohl auch nicht. Ich habe einen alten schlauch an den klemmbacken des montageständers befestigt. Diese sind auch noch aus plastik. So dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren. Handhabe ich seit gut 2 jahren so.
Wobei ich hier keinem eine Empfehlung zu diesem tun aussprechen möchte. Besser ist es auf jeden fall eine herkömmliche stütze für diese zwecke zu montieren.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. September 2013)

Sooo 
hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und mal nachgefragt wegen Service und.....


 vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

 Laut unserer Serviceabteilung schreibt der Vetrieb von Kind Shock keinen verpflichtenden Service für die LEV Stütze vor. Allerdings empfiehlt sich bei häufigen Gebrauch, insbesondere unter widrigen Bedingungen ein jährlicher Service um die einwandfreie Funktion sicherzustellen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
 Dan Pintea


----------



## hepp (25. September 2013)

Das klingt doch irgendwie entspannter, als die Aussage, dass die Wartung zeitgleich mit der des Antiebs einhergehen sollte. 

Wenn wir gerade bei Wartung sind: Was nehmt Ihr für ein Fett, wenn Ihr die Stütze neu schmiert?


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. September 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch zur Verdeutlichung, derzeit quäle ich meine Bikes mit einer "Krallenaufnahme", die Oberrohr, Sattelstütze etc aufnehmen kann. Oberrohr fällt bei mir wg. Dämpfer weg...
> 
> Vorstellen kann ich mir aber auch, so etwas in der Art zu kaufen ( zur Schonung der Sattelstütze), Modell beispielhaft, andere Variante von Topeak o.ä.
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:158429



Also ich ziehe immer den feststehenden Teil der Stütze (quasi das Tauchrohr) so weit aus dem Sitzrohr, bis man die "Kralle" an selbigem fixieren kann.


----------



## Deleted263252 (25. September 2013)

Wobei dann aber evtl. die Mindesteinstecktiefe unterschritten wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (25. September 2013)

Am besten eine normale Stütze rein - fertig!


----------



## hömma (26. September 2013)

Wenn das Bike nicht gerade aus dünnwandigem Coladosen-Blech besteht, kann man auch einfach am Ober- oder Unterrohr klemmen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. September 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Wobei dann aber evtl. die Mindesteinstecktiefe unterschritten wird ...



Es sollte auch unter Einhaltung der MES noch zum klemmen reichen.  

Aber mal ehrlich, wir reden hier davon das Rad in einen Ständer zu hängen. Was für eine nennenswerte Belastung soll denn da auf das Sitzrohr wirken?


----------



## Rockside (26. September 2013)

Wenn Du das Rad am Sitzrohr festmachst, dann kippt das ganze Rad nach vorne ab. Diese Biege-Belastung nach hinten ist erheblich größer, als wenn Du auf dem Sattel sitzt?

Wenn man's trotzdem riskieren will ...


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. September 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Rad am Sitzrohr festmachst, dann kippt das ganze Rad nach vorne ab. Diese Biege-Belastung nach hinten ist erheblich größer, als wenn Du auf dem Sattel sitzt?
> 
> Wenn man's trotzdem riskieren will ...



Kann das bitte mal jemand durchrechnen?


----------



## Rockside (26. September 2013)

Ich muss da eigentlich nicht erst rechnen um anzunehmen, daß eine Teleskop-Stütze keine größeren Biegebelastungen mitmacht als die, die beim Sitzen auf dem Sattel entstehen.

Du musst mal die Hebelwirkung bedenken, wenn das Rad in der Luft hängend nach vorn abkippt. Da gehen die Kräfte voll in die Teleskop-Führung rein. Kann das gut sein?  Ich glaube, dafür ist diese Führung einfach nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (26. September 2013)

Abgesehen davon ist die Stütze fettig. Für Halt müsste man abgesehen von der Hebelwirkung auch noch wie ein Weltmeister "zuschrauben"...


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. September 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist die Stütze fettig. Für Halt müsste man abgesehen von der Hebelwirkung auch noch wie ein Weltmeister "zuschrauben"...



Du hast die LEV aber nicht wirklich mit Fett eingebaut, oder?


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. September 2013)

Nein, ich meinte den typischen Schmier des Tauchrohres. Feder und Dämpfer sind auch glitschig.... habe da nix eingeschmiert... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. September 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte den typischen Schmier des Tauchrohres. Feder und Dämpfer sind auch glitschig.... habe da nix eingeschmiert...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4



Reden wir vom gleichen?

Ich klemme ja nicht den beweglichen Teil der Stütze. 

Das Tauchrohr, wenn man sich den Begriff von der Gabel entleihen möchte, ist das Casting, also der Teil, in den die Standrohre eintauchen. 

Bei der LEV wäre das die Schwarze "Büchse", die ins Sitzrohr geklemmt wird. Und die klemme ich. Da ist nichts schmodderig oder glitschig dran.


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. September 2013)

Nein, daran ist nichts glitschig. Wegen meiner Größe ist dieses Stück bei mir aber komplett im Sitzrohr :-\ von daher könnte ich nur den beweglichen Teil klemmen.... grundsätzlich...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. September 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Nein, daran ist nichts glitschig. Wegen meiner Größe ist dieses Stück bei mir aber komplett im Sitzrohr :-\ von daher könnte ich nur den beweglichen Teil klemmen.... grundsätzlich...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4



Ach so. Bei mir ist es fast komlett draußen.


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. September 2013)

Ich bin nicht so groß ... reicht aber um im Regal die oben liegende Ware zu erreichen #Grins #

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## firlie (30. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *Hallo Biker !*
> 
> Ich nutze den "Kind Shock Lev - Fahrstuhl" jetzt seit ca. 2000 km (halbes Jahr) und wie das bei technischen Innovationen so ist, hat man sie erst mal, dann will man die (meistens) nicht mehr hergeben.
> Mit anderen Worten, ich bin voll zufrieden.
> ...


 
----------------------------------------------------

*Hallo Biker !*
*Dieser Beitrag soll nur dazu dienen, um eventuell Betroffenen zu helfen !!!*

Ihr könnt euch an mein Problemchen aus Beitrag 1308 erinnern ?
Na fein.
Leider konnte mir weder hier im Forum noch von Seiten des Kind Shock - Händlers jemand wirklich helfen.
Da mir die Sache keine Ruhe gelassen hat, bin ich heute zu meinem Radhändler gedüst und siehe da, *die Lösung liegt doch oft so nah.*
Die Stütze hat der Radl - Mechaniker ausgebaut und der Fehler, Defekt oder wie auch immer, lag ganz einfach daran, dass sich das untere Teil um 2 oder 3 Umdrehungen gelöst hatte. Dadurch hatte die Stütze das beschriebene "Spiel" bekommen.








Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## chorge (30. September 2013)

Cooler Tip!! DANKE!!


----------



## hulster (30. September 2013)

Yup - danke für den Tip. Werd ich auch mal kontrollieren. Bei mir hat sie nämlich jetzt angefangen nach oben rauszurutschen, wenn man am Sattel packt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. September 2013)

So einfach kann es sein


----------



## Deleted263252 (30. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein fizik-Sattel mit entsprechender Halterung für die Tasche?


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deleted263252 (30. September 2013)

Falsches Bild dank Tapatalk... ihr wisst welches meine... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rockside (30. September 2013)

@ firlie

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Darauf muss man erst mal kommen !


----------



## firlie (1. Oktober 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Ist das ein fizik-Sattel mit entsprechender Halterung für die Tasche?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


 

Der Sattel war schon drauf. Das Rad ist ein "Stevens Manic".
Die haben ne Eigenmarke, bin aber nicht informiert mit wem die kooperieren. Die Satteltasche wurde nachträglich angebracht.


----------



## Doozzer (1. Oktober 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Yup - danke für den Tip. Werd ich auch mal kontrollieren. Bei mir hat sie nämlich jetzt angefangen nach oben rauszurutschen, wenn man am Sattel packt.



Also, du meinst wenn die Sattelstütze sozusagen eingefahren ist und du dann das Fahrrad am Sattel hochhebst, sie etwas ausfährt, aber sofort bei entlastung wieder zurückfährt? Weil das macht meine immer mal wieder, aber bereits seit anfang an, dachte das wäre normal? Meine ist jetzt ca. 200km alt...


----------



## hulster (1. Oktober 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Also, du meinst wenn die Sattelstütze sozusagen eingefahren ist und du dann das Fahrrad am Sattel hochhebst, sie etwas ausfährt, aber sofort bei entlastung wieder zurückfährt? Weil das macht meine immer mal wieder, aber bereits seit anfang an, dachte das wäre normal? Meine ist jetzt ca. 200km alt...



Meine hat das zu Anfang nicht gemacht. Hat jetzt 2000 km runter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2013)

Welcher Seilzug kann als Ersatz verwendet werden, wenn man einen neuen benötigen sollte? Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2013)

Jeden beliebigen Schaltbowdenzug. Zur Zeit hab ich nen Jagwire drin. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (4. Oktober 2013)

...weis jemand, *ob man die LEV so weit zerlegen kann, dass ich das golden eloxierte Sattelrohr *(= ausfahrendes Teil, welches den Sattelklemmkopf oben drauf hat, also die bewegliche Kolbenstange) *einzeln in der Hand halte???*

Hintergrund ist, ich würde aus Optikgründen das gold / bronze gerne in ein schwarz umeloxieren....


----------



## rall (4. Oktober 2013)

LEV hakt beim Einfahren! 

Hi! 

meine LEV lässt sich nur mit sehr geringem Druck einfahren, sobald ich sie normal drücke, blockiert sie / hakt und lässt sich nur in vielen kleinen Schritten nach und nach einfahren. 

Kennt jemand so ein Problem und kann mir Tipps geben? Reklamation würde 3 Wo Bearbeitungszeit daueren, grad der Zeitraum, in dem ich sie für Endurorennen dieses Jahr noch brauche...

Danke und Gruß 
rall


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hast den Bowdenzug schon nachgespannt? Der längt sich ja mit der Zeit und die Symptome die du beschreibst, sind genau die, die auftreten wenn der Zug nicht stramm genug ist. Probier erstmal das. Häufig reicht ne 1/4 Umdrehung an dem Justierrädchen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## rall (4. Oktober 2013)

Das habe ich auch vermutet, aber der Bowdenzug ist korrekt gepannt! Am Justierschräubchen drehen hilft nicht, auch nicht das Nachspannen des Zuges...

Gruß
rall


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen...
weiß eigentlich jemand was das Entlüften bzw. der service einer LEV kostet ?
Ich Hab laut Homepage den deutschen service angeschrieben aber die sagen nur ich soll zu nem Händler mehr können sie nicht sagen/tun.

Meine und die meines guten Freundes haben beide 2-4cm!! spiel wenn sie ausgefahren sind -.- bin schon kurz davor mir ne DOSS zu bestellen....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> .
> 
> Meine und die meines guten Freundes haben beide 2-4cm!! spiel wenn sie ausgefahren sind -.- b.



Was hat 2-4cm Spiel?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2013)

Zwei bis vier Zentimeter "Spiel" dürften auf eine defekte Kartusche hindeuten. Auf der Homepage von bike-parts.de Herrn L. raussuchen und anrufen, jedenfalls wurde mir kompetent und freundlich geantwortet


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (4. Oktober 2013)

naja die Taucheinheit im Casting   ja dachte ich mir auch Luft in der Kartusche eben aber rentiert eine neue überhaupt ?
Ne neue DOSS kostet auch nur noch so viel wie ne LEV und hält wohl ewig.


----------



## Rockside (4. Oktober 2013)

rall schrieb:


> LEV hakt beim Einfahren!


Ich glaube, das ist normal bei ALLEN KindShock Stützen, nicht nur bei Lev. Meine Lev hakt auch gelegentlich etwas.


----------



## rall (4. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, meine hakt so extrem, dass sie nicht mehr ohne weiteres im Fahren heruntergedrückt werden kann. Und dabei ist sie erst 6 Wochen alt...

Das kann kaum "normal" sein...


----------



## Doozzer (4. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1408880?in=set

Post #4 : "Zieh den Sattel auf keinen Fall heraus das erzeugt einen Unterdruck im hydraulischen System und zieht Luft!
dann hast du irgendwann im ausgefahrenen zustand das Problem das sie nichtmehr sperrt und federt.....
Bevo du das Bike an den Lift, im keller aufhängst oder hochhebst sattel raus !"

Ist da was dran? Habe ich gerade gefunden. Wenn ja, dann ist es eine Antwort auf dein/unser Problem...


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Oktober 2013)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> ...weis jemand, *ob man die LEV so weit zerlegen kann, dass ich das golden eloxierte Sattelrohr *(= ausfahrendes Teil, welches den Sattelklemmkopf oben drauf hat, also die bewegliche Kolbenstange) *einzeln in der Hand halte???*
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich würde aus Optikgründen das gold / bronze gerne in ein schwarz umeloxieren....



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOYjhtPFZ4I"]KS LEV Service - YouTube[/nomedia]

sollte Dir helfen 

die Idee ist gar nicht mal schlecht, aber beim "umeloxieren" wird ja immer minimal etwas abgetragen, nicht das danach das Spiel zu groß wird? oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## flowbike (5. Oktober 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren ob das geht, weil mir das optisch auch besser gefallen würde.


----------



## hulster (5. Oktober 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Yup - danke für den Tip. Werd ich auch mal kontrollieren. Bei mir hat sie nämlich jetzt angefangen nach oben rauszurutschen, wenn man am Sattel packt.




War bei mir auch locker, aber nur ne halbe Umdrehung. 
Hat aber nix gebracht. Stütze arretiert nicht mehr bei Zug, wie im Neuzustand.
Eigentlich auch logisch, da es sich ja nur um die Abdeckung für Ventil handelt.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (5. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die Idee ist gar nicht mal schlecht, aber beim "umeloxieren" wird ja immer minimal etwas abgetragen, nicht das danach das Spiel zu groß wird? oder sehe ich das falsch?



ich denke das ist im my-bereich und wird keinen relevanten Einfluss haben, da braucht es schon mehr als nen Messschieber um vor und nach dem Eloxieren festzustellen.

Aber zum video: Die Frage bleibt, ob ich das gold eloxierte Rohr einzeln in der Hand halten kann, denn im Video sieht man es nur im Verbund mit der Lochplatte/Kopfklemmunterteil, Raster-Kugeln und Druck-Ventilstutzen fuer die Luftkammer, usw....und ein Bauteilverbund laesst sich nicht eloxieren, schon gar nicht wenn Stahlteilchen wie das Ventil und die Raster-Kugeln dabei sind....ok gut, das Ventil wird sich rausschrauben lassen, aber ist da irgendwas verpresst oder verklebt, z.B eine Druck- bzw Bodenplatte oder sonst irgendwie was.....?

daher bleibt die Frage: kann man alles demontieren, so dass man ausschliesslich den gold eloxierten Rohrteil (also das Kolbenstangenrohr ohne irgendwelche sonstigen Teilchen) in der Hand haelt, zwecks eloxieren???

weis da jemand genaues?


----------



## T212 (7. Oktober 2013)

T212 schrieb:


> Weiß wer, wo man die Dichtung für die Abdeckung der Kabelmuffe für die LEV bekommt?



So, ich antworte mir mal selber, um das im Netz zu verewigen:

Die Dichtung ist ein stinknormaler NBR70-O-Ring in 19x1,0mm, erhältlich bei diversen Händlern für wenige Cent das Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (9. Oktober 2013)

@bergwerkfaunus: Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Video, insb. ab Minute 2: [yt=KS LEV Service]v=SOYjhtPFZ4I[/yt]
So richtig schlau bin ich allerdings nicht draus geworden.

Ich habe an der in Fahrtrichtung vorderen linken Seite 2 noch kleine, aber sich offensichtlich vergrößernde Schleifspuren in der Beschichtung gefunden. Die Dichtung ist frei von Schmutz, die Stütze habe ich regelmäßig abgewischt. Ist die Stelle typisch für Schäden durch mechanische Belastung? Oder anders gefragt: Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## ernmar (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine neue LEV einbauen wollen, allerdings fährt die Stütze nicht komplett ein. Ich kann sie immer nur 2-3 cm runterdrücken, dann blockiert sie. Wenn ich die Zugspannung am Rad erhöhe lässt sie sich gar nicht mehr absenken. Hatte das Problem schon mal jemand und kann mir helfen. 

Danke


----------



## jonalisa (13. Oktober 2013)

Schnellspanner zu fest zugeknallt?

Wuerde allerdings nicht erklaeren, weshalb das Erhoehen der Zugspannung nicht wirkt.


----------



## ernmar (13. Oktober 2013)

Der schnellspanner ist es nicht, geht auch mit losem spanner nicht besser. Trotzdem danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Geh auf bike-parts.de und such die Durchwahl von Herrn L. raus, der ist veranwortlich für KS Service.


----------



## p1nk3y (20. Oktober 2013)

Meine 150mm LEV hat jetzt auch ein bissl Spiel. SpÃ¼rt und sieht man wenn man nach vorne/hinten "drÃ¼ckt" (leichter drÃ¼ck genÃ¼gt). 

Ab wann wÃ¼rdet ihr sagen ist es ein Fall fÃ¼r die RMA? 

Im Moment noch fÃ¤llts mir nicht beim fahren auf, aber es sind wohl erst so 400km drauf und wenns jetzt schon so anfÃ¤ngt :/ bei nem 300â¬ Teil ...


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hat meine auch und hatte meine Reverb auch. Finde ich weiter nicht schlimm.

Gruss


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Reverb wird schlimmer ...... die Lev behält sein Spiel ......


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann is ja gut. Bin bisher mit der LEV nämlich sehr zufrieden.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (21. Oktober 2013)

Die obere große Rändelmutter (da wo LEV draufsteht) löst sich gerne. Einfach mal kontrollieren und wieder fest ziehen. War zumindest bei meiner LEV so. Danach war das Spiel deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Endurowanderer (22. Oktober 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Die obere große Rändelmutter (da wo LEV draufsteht) löst sich gerne. Einfach mal kontrollieren und wieder fest ziehen. War zumindest bei meiner LEV so. Danach war das Spiel deutlich reduziert.



Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Trekker_Fan (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich dem maximalen Fahrergewicht. Kindshock schreibt von empfohlenen maximalen 90kg.
Leider bin ich mit gut 96 kg (bei 198cm Länge) doch etwas darüber. Gibt es eurerseits Erfahrungen ob das trotzdem gut gehen könnte.
Würde mich dann für die 31,6cm Durchmesser und 15cm Hub entscheiden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Oktober 2013)

Trekker_Fan schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich dem maximalen Fahrergewicht. Kindshock schreibt von empfohlenen maximalen 90kg.
> Leider bin ich mit gut 96 kg (bei 198cm Länge) doch etwas darüber. Gibt es eurerseits Erfahrungen ob das trotzdem gut gehen könnte.
> Würde mich dann für die 31,6cm Durchmesser und 15cm Hub entscheiden.
> ...


kam hier schon einige mal vor .....baller meine ziemlich genau seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme mit ca. 110-120 Kg je nach ...Jahreszeit


----------



## Endurowanderer (27. Oktober 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> kam hier schon einige mal vor .....baller meine ziemlich genau seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme mit ca. 110-120 Kg je nach ...Jahreszeit



Puh, das läßt mich hoffen (fertig angezogen noch knapp über 100kg) *schweißabwisch*

Danke!

Außerdem versuche ich, meine LEV pfleglich zu behandeln; bediene sie so, wie ich es von der Crank Brothers Kronolog gewohnt bin und sitze keine harten Stöße aus (schon gar nicht im ausgefahrenen Zustand).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (28. Oktober 2013)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt ist mir das auch passiert. Stütze hat kurz geklemmt und hat dann wieder normal funktioniert. Von was kommt das und was kann ich tun dass es nicht schlimmer wird?
> Kratzer sind auf der rechten Seite. Sollte ich die Stütze mal öffnen?



Also nachdem das mit den Kratzern immer schlimmer wurde, hab ich die Stütze jetzt mal komplett zerlegt. Im inneren war eine ganze Menge schmutziges , stinkendes Fett und wahrscheinlich auch Wasser so wie das aussah. Ich denke die Kratzer kommen vom oberen Rollenlager da einige Rollen Korrosion hatten und auch nicht mehr so dolle liefen.
Hab jetzt alles schön sauber gemacht u alles richtig eingefettet. Die Kratzer am Standrohr hab ich mit nem Küchenschwamm ein wenig glatt poliert. 
Läuft jetzt Astrein. Mal sehen wie lange. 
Wie kommt da Wasser u Schmutz rein?
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal nach der Montage den Ventildeckel oben vergessen und nicht wieder eingesetzt, sollte das der Grund sein? 
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Mein Bike bekommt schon des öfteren ne Schlammpackung, aber das sollte die Stütze ab können.


----------



## hepp (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Ventildeckel hat damit wohl nichts zu tun. Die Dichtung am Abschlußring steht dauernd unter Wasser- und Dreckbeschuß und ist auch nicht zu 100% dicht. Irgendwann kommt da halt auch mal was durch. Deshalb ist regelmäßige Reinigung und eine frische Packung Fett sinnvoll.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Die obere große Rändelmutter (da wo LEV draufsteht) löst sich gerne. Einfach mal kontrollieren und wieder fest ziehen. War zumindest bei meiner LEV so. Danach war das Spiel deutlich reduziert.


 

Bester Tipp ever. Meine war lose und zwar nicht zu knapp. Muss man erstmal drauf kommen.

Danke


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand eine Dropzone zerlegt und kann kurz erläutern, wie man da am besten vorgeht? Würde meine auch gerne mal einer Wartung unterziehen.


----------



## hepp (29. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du Dir das Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VodHTo5zxls"]KS Service Video - SN and DZ 720p Web.mov - YouTube[/nomedia] angeschaut oder diese Seite http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html#SeatpostService


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Oktober 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir das Video KS Service Video - SN and DZ 720p Web.mov - YouTube angeschaut oder diese Seite http://www.watermanatwork.com/Land/Cycling/BikeShop/KSAdjSeatpost/KSAdjSeatpost.html#SeatpostService



Perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## olligpunkt (29. Oktober 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Der Ventildeckel hat damit wohl nichts zu tun. Die Dichtung am Abschlußring steht dauernd unter Wasser- und Dreckbeschuß und ist auch nicht zu 100% dicht. Irgendwann kommt da halt auch mal was durch. Deshalb ist regelmäßige Reinigung und eine frische Packung Fett sinnvoll.



Das ist ja schon ne Doppellippendichtung. Meinst das kommt da rein?
Denke es kommt auch ne Menge Matsch über den Zugeingang rein. Hab den jetzt schon seitlich gedreht. 
Weiß jmd. ob es die Einzelteile wie zB die Dichtung, die Fuhrungsstäbchen oder das Rollenlager als Ersatzteil gibt?
Ich hoffe einfach mal das die Riefen die Dichtung nicht beschädigen. 
Auf jeden Fall lauft die Stütze jetzt gefühlt wieder weich und nicht so kratzend. 
Hat niemand außer mir solche Riefen bekommen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2013)

Laut dem Video gibt es zumindest die Dichtung als Ersatzteil.
Kann nur jedem empfehlen nach ein paar Monaten Schlammschlacht das Teil zu zerlegen.
Wobei meine von innen noch ganz gut aussah, hätte ich schlimmer erwartet.
Eigentlich merkt man es an der Schwergängigkeit und dem Kratzen des Hebels, wenn es mal wieder Zeit zum aufschrauben und nachfetten wird.
Die Wartung ist super einfach, da die Hydraulikeinheit eh eine geschlossene Kartusche ist.


----------



## hepp (30. Oktober 2013)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ne Doppellippendichtung. Meinst das kommt da rein?
> Denke es kommt auch ne Menge Matsch über den Zugeingang rein. Hab den jetzt schon seitlich gedreht.
> Weiß jmd. ob es die Einzelteile wie zB die Dichtung, die Fuhrungsstäbchen oder das Rollenlager als Ersatzteil gibt?
> Ich hoffe einfach mal das die Riefen die Dichtung nicht beschädigen.
> ...



Matsch kommt durch den Zugeingang eigentlich keiner rein, der ist ganz gut abgedichtet. Sieht bei mir jedenfalls immer noch sauber aus. Durch die Dichtung an der Überwurfmutter kommt jetzt auch nicht sooo viel durch aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sammelt sich darunter schon etwas Dreck. Meine ging nach fast 10 Monaten etwas ruckeliger. Nachdem ich sie gesäubert und neu gefettet habe, flutschte sie wieder einwandfrei.
Suche aber immer noch ein geeignetes Fett. Meins ist ziemlich zäh. Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes "dünnflüssiges" für den Winter?


----------



## hepp (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser das Kevlarseil hat? Kommt 1mm hin? Ich habe meins leider etwas vermurkst und sollte es vielleicht mal erneuern, habe aber kein Lust 6   + Versand für 20 cm Schnur auszugeben. Stattdessen wollte ich mich mal im Angler- oder Drachenladen umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. Oktober 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser das Kevlarseil hat? Kommt 1mm hin? Ich habe meins leider etwas vermurkst und sollte es vielleicht mal erneuern, habe aber kein Lust 6   + Versand für 20 cm Schnur auszugeben. Stattdessen wollte ich mich mal im Angler- oder Drachenladen umschauen.



Wo gibts das denn für 6,-?
Kauf ich sofort


----------



## hepp (30. Oktober 2013)

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...k_LEV_Kevlar_Seil_-_Part_31_-_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## mw01 (30. Oktober 2013)

Könnte für den ein oder anderen LEV Bastler ganz interessant sein fals  er/sie die Stütze nicht mehr zusammen bekommt oder ein Teil fehlt  usw.....


----------



## Doozzer (30. Oktober 2013)

Demnach kann man also auch das Tauchrohr komplett entnehmen um es eloxieren zu lassen...


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (31. Oktober 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Demnach kann man also auch das Tauchrohr komplett entnehmen um es eloxieren zu lassen...



wenn du mit Tauchrohr Pos. 8 meinst stimmt deine Aussage nicht, Pos. 8 ist die kompl. Dämpferkartusche, die ist mit Stickstoff/ Luft und Öl befüllt und muss weiter zerlegt werden, um das Tauchrohr "seperat" zu erhalten zwecks Eloxieren......


----------



## nimbus_leon (31. Oktober 2013)

Früher konnte ich mein Rad am Sattel hochheben ohne Ausfahren der LEV....jetzt nicht mehr. 

Wie ändere ich das? Einfach mehr Luftdruck oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mal den Kind Shock Service bei E.Wiener Bike-Parts positiv erwähnen, Stütze Montag hingeschickt, heute wieder da


----------



## Doozzer (31. Oktober 2013)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> wenn du mit Tauchrohr Pos. 8 meinst stimmt deine Aussage nicht, Pos. 8 ist die kompl. Dämpferkartusche, die ist mit Stickstoff/ Luft und Öl befüllt und muss weiter zerlegt werden, um das Tauchrohr "seperat" zu erhalten zwecks Eloxieren......



Stimmt ist eigentlich logisch. Habe mir das Bild nur kurz angesehen, ist mir wohl entgangen...


----------



## quatauta (31. Oktober 2013)

Vor ein paar Tagen wollte ich meine Lev im inneren reinigen und schmieren. Leider hab ich es nicht geschafft, die untere Umlenkung (Teil 19 in der Grafik oben) loszuschrauben. Das "dÃ¼nne Rohr" vom Tauchrohr (Teil 8) wollte sich nicht festhalten lassen.

Im Service-Video von Kind Shock wird eine Gurtrohrzange benutzt. Die einfache Zange [1], die ich im Baumarkt fÃ¼r 5â¬ gefunden habe, taugt leider nicht. Egal wie viel Druck ich mit dem Gummiband ausÃ¼be, das dÃ¼nne Rohr dreht sich immer mit.

[1] http://www.amazon.de/HEG-Handelsgeschaft-mbH-Schraubde-Ãffner-BabyBoa/dp/B000VGZ8SC/

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, mit welcher Gurtrohrzange oder welchem anderem Hilfsmittel ich das Rohr festhalten kann?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (31. Oktober 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Früher konnte ich mein Rad am Sattel hochheben ohne Ausfahren der LEV....jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie ändere ich das? Einfach mehr Luftdruck oder?



Ich besitze eine LEV und eine Supernatural.
Bei der LEV konnte ich das Rad noch nie am Sattel hochheben (ohne daß die Stütze ausfährt -Macht der Gewohnheit halt :-/ ) bei der Supernatural hatte ich nur ein einziges Mal das Problem, als sie nass geworden ist. Ansonsten kann ich das Rad immer daran hochheben ohne dass sie ausfährt.

Mehr Luftdruck klingt nicht logisch.
Mehr Luftdruck klemmt nicht stärker, sondern beschleunigt das Ausfahren und verlangsamt das Einfahren, da der Druck ja das "Gegengewicht" zu Deinem Körpergewicht bildet.

Weiter oben in diesem Faden steht, dass Dein Problem bei loser Kartusche auftritt.
Möglicherweise war also die Kartusche früher fest und hat sich mit der Zeit etwas gelöst?
Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle einmal überprüfen.

Da ich mein Rad mit der LEV auch nicht am Sattel anheben kann, werde ich das demnächst auch einmal überprüfen.

P.S.: Ich möchte LEV und Rohloff mit diesen "Bögen" für die Seilzüge ausstatten, wie sie an V-Brakes oft verbaut sind; weiß jemand, wo ich die in schwarz bekomme? Danke!

Gruß,
derEndurowanderer


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=reset cockpit

Grüße


----------



## Endurowanderer (1. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=reset cockpit
> 
> Grüße



Wow, die sehen ja richtig edel aus!

Danke!

Gibt's die vielleicht auch irgendwo in schwarz?
Irgendwo hatte ich ein Foto von der LEV-Bedienund am Lenker gesehen, wo direkt so ein mattschwarzer Boden dran war...


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. November 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Früher konnte ich mein Rad am Sattel hochheben ohne Ausfahren der LEV....jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie ändere ich das? Einfach mehr Luftdruck oder?



Ich würde das Rad bei eingefahrener LEV gar nicht am Sattel hochheben. Bei mir war es am Anfang auch kein Problem. Dann kam ab un zu die Stütze dabei raus und fluppte beim Loslassen wieder zurück. Irgendwann hat sie dann nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, d.h. sie hat zwar geklemmt aber beim Aufsitzen eingefedert. 

Ein Stück weiter oben steht, dass dadurch Luft in die Hydraulik gezogen werden kann, was zu dem beschriebenen Ausfall führt. Klingt für mich nachvollziehbar.

Meine war in der Zwischenzeit beim Service und funktioniert jetzt wieder einwandfrei.

Ich versuche jetzt aber immer daran zu denken die Stütze auszufahren, bevor ich das Rad am Sattel hochhebe.


----------



## hulster (1. November 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Wow, die sehen ja richtig edel aus!
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Edel - mag sein. Am Lenker aber voluminös. Hatte es mal mit ner Pipe von ner V-Brake, die ich noch liegen hatte probiert. Gefiel mir nicht. Ich lasse lieber den schwarzen Schaltzug nach vorne weggehen, bleibt unauffälliger.


----------



## slayerrider (3. November 2013)

Wenn ich auf meine Lev sitze, dann sinkt sie seit heute um 2-5cm ein. Ist sie kaputt, oder gibt es da Abhilfe? 

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (3. November 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Edel - mag sein. Am Lenker aber voluminös. Hatte es mal mit ner Pipe von ner V-Brake, die ich noch liegen hatte probiert. Gefiel mir nicht. Ich lasse lieber den schwarzen Schaltzug nach vorne weggehen, bleibt unauffälliger.


oder halt am Bremshebel befestigen


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. November 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meine Lev sitze, dann sinkt sie seit heute um 2-5cm ein. Ist sie kaputt, oder gibt es da Abhilfe?
> 
> Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.



Einschicken. Genau das hat meine auch gemacht.


----------



## hepp (4. November 2013)

quatauta schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen wollte ich meine Lev im inneren reinigen und schmieren. Leider hab ich es nicht geschafft, die untere Umlenkung (Teil 19 in der Grafik oben) loszuschrauben. Das "dünne Rohr" vom Tauchrohr (Teil 8) wollte sich nicht festhalten lassen.
> 
> Im Service-Video von Kind Shock wird eine Gurtrohrzange benutzt. Die einfache Zange [1], die ich im Baumarkt für 5 gefunden habe, taugt leider nicht. Egal wie viel Druck ich mit dem Gummiband ausübe, das dünne Rohr dreht sich immer mit.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte bei dem ersten Service das gleiche Problem. Der Hebel war mit Schraubensicherung im Gewinde des Kolbens gesichert. Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich die Kolbenstange entfettet und dann die Gurtrohrzange zusätzlich mit Klebeband gegen verdrehen gesichert habe. Danach konnte ich ein ausreichend hohes Gegenmoment erzeugen, um den Hebemechanismus abzuschrauben. 

Noch ein Update zu inneren "Kevlarzug": Den habe ich jetzt gegen eine geflochtene 0,8 mm Angelschnur aus Dyneema ersetzt. Wird wohl zum Welsfischen eingesetzt und ist für Fische bis 120 kg geeignet. Geht einwandfrei und sollte halten. Kostenpunkt für 2 m Leine war ein freiwilliger Beitrag in die Kaffeekasse des Anglerladens.
Ich möchte auch mal behaupten, dass der Originalzug nicht aus Kevlar besteht. Ich dachte eigentlich Kevlar wäre gelb aber mal abgesehen davon, sollte man Aramidfasern nicht mit einer Flamme schmelzen können, geht bei meinem Zug aber problemlos. Also irgendwas anderes. Vielleicht auch Dyneema oder gar eine poplige Nylonschnur.


----------



## indian66 (4. November 2013)




----------



## bleda bua (4. November 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meine Lev sitze, dann sinkt sie seit heute um 2-5cm ein. Ist sie kaputt, oder gibt es da Abhilfe?
> 
> Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.



auch bei mir sinkt sie ab
und das nach 1 woche 

habe bei mehreren components ,discouts etc nachgefragt......einschicken!
die dürften damit einen riesigen aufwand haben,sozusagen leidgeprüft.

ich will aber mehr wissen- was wieso warum es dazu kommt
wer wissen?
lg bb


----------



## AltHans (4. November 2013)

Meine auch, nach 4 Monaten . Wird morgen eingeschickt.

LG


----------



## Endurowanderer (4. November 2013)

flowbike schrieb:


> oder halt am Bremshebel befestigen



Ui, das ist aber ein heftiger Knick am Bremszylinder!

Meine Außenhülle ist auch nicht grau-geflochten, sondern uni schwarz und sehr widerspenstig

Ich überlege, einen anderen Zug zu verbauen.

Zum Thema "silbern" und "voluminös": Ich habe doch irgendwo schwarze Bögen auf einem Foto gesehen
Damit würde ich gern auch gleich die Ausgänge des Rohloff Drehgriffes "verzieren", da die Züge aktuell weit nach vorn ausholen (vom Hersteller zu lang gelassen, mMn.), bevor sie zum Rahmen und nach hinten gehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. November 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ui, das ist aber ein heftiger Knick am Bremszylinder!
> 
> Meine Außenhülle ist auch nicht grau-geflochten, sondern uni schwarz und sehr widerspenstig
> 
> Ich überlege, einen anderen Zug zu verbauen.



Dito...habe mir deshalb eine Jagwire Schaltzughülle + vernünftigen neuen Schaltzug geholt, dazu die Reset Cockpit Pipe...Montage dann morgen nach Feierabend.
Beim Druck habe ich etwas rumprobiert und bin bei 180 PSI gelandet.


----------



## Endurowanderer (4. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dito...habe mir deshalb eine Jagwire Schaltzughülle + vernünftigen neuen Schaltzug geholt, dazu die Reset Cockpit Pipe...Montage dann morgen nach Feierabend.
> Beim Druck habe ich etwas rumprobiert und bin bei 180 PSI gelandet.



Bitte lade dann ein Foto davon hoch, wie sich die Pipe so macht *neugierig*

Viel Erfolg beim Umbau!


----------



## slayerrider (8. November 2013)

AltHans schrieb:


> Meine auch, nach 4 Monaten . Wird morgen eingeschickt.
> 
> LG



Habe mit dem Shop gesprochen: Einschicken. Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Mal sehen, wann sie wieder da ist. Ist natürlich super ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bleda bua (11. November 2013)

LEV sinkt 2-3 cm ab:

habe jetzt bei 
Herrn Heinz Lassonczyk
Tel.: 09721/65 01-176
http://www.bike-parts.de/
angerufen-techn support
und der hat gemeint dass die kartusche defekt ist 
einschicken,da man selber nix machen kann
so und jetzt waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarten


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, meine Lev lässt sich nicht mehr absenken. Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich schon fündig geworden. Der Seilzug im inneren der Stütze ist ausgeleiert, sprich zu lang. Der Umlenkhebel drückt den Kontakt nicht mehr weit genug rein um die Absenkung zu aktivieren. Da der Seilzug an beiden Enden mit den Röllchen verklebt ist hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich in straffer bekomme. Habe an den Umlenkhebel jetzt mit Klebeband aufgedippelt damit er den Kontakt weiter rein drückt. Funktioniert soweit auch, nur kann uch die Endkappe der Stütze nicht mehr ganz draufdrehen da der Umlenkhebel jetzt zu hoch baut und mit dem Boden der Abdeckung kollidiert.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich den Seilzug spannen damit alles so wie vorher funktioniert?  Wie bekomm ich den Kleber aus den Röllchen damit ich den Seilzug straffer ziehen kann?


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2013)

Das ist kein Kleber in den RÃ¶llchen, es sind kleine KunststoffkÃ¼gelchen, die sich beim Zusammenschrauben entsprechend verformen und den Zug klemmen . Sind nur einmal verwendbar (so Du denn nicht irgendeine russische BastellÃ¶sung bevorzugst  ), d.h. Du musst die komplette Schraubeninheit  kaufen - und das zweimal. 

Die Ersatzteile bekommst Du bspw. bei Bike Components oder Gocycle - dort bekommst Du nach Mailanfrage auch den Zug, wenn der beim "rauspopeln" zu kurz werden wÃ¼rde.  Mit Hilfe des Wartungsvideos auf YouTube (wurde hier ja schon Ã¶fter verlinkt) kannst Du das selber machen - oder schickst die StÃ¼tze ein - dauert ungefÃ¤hr eine Woche und hat mich 39â¬ gekostet, dabei wird die StÃ¼tze allerdings auch komplett gecheckt - das war es mir wert.


----------



## hepp (13. November 2013)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, meine Lev lässt sich nicht mehr absenken. Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich schon fündig geworden. Der Seilzug im inneren der Stütze ist ausgeleiert, sprich zu lang. Der Umlenkhebel drückt den Kontakt nicht mehr weit genug rein um die Absenkung zu aktivieren. Da der Seilzug an beiden Enden mit den Röllchen verklebt ist hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich in straffer bekomme. Habe an den Umlenkhebel jetzt mit Klebeband aufgedippelt damit er den Kontakt weiter rein drückt. Funktioniert soweit auch, nur kann uch die Endkappe der Stütze nicht mehr ganz draufdrehen da der Umlenkhebel jetzt zu hoch baut und mit dem Boden der Abdeckung kollidiert.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich den Seilzug spannen damit alles so wie vorher funktioniert?  Wie bekomm ich den Kleber aus den Röllchen damit ich den Seilzug straffer ziehen kann?



Hast Du mal versucht über den Kabelspanner im Außenzug nachzustellen? Falls ja oder es nichts bringt, kannst Du versuchen, die Schraubklemmen vorsichtig mit dem Feuerzeug zu erwärmen, dabei geht Dir zwar der Zug eventuell hobs aber die Schraugklemmen kannst Du auf jeden Fall weiterverwenden. Natürlich kannst Du dann die Originalleine für teures Geld bei diversen Internetshops kaufen oder aber in den nächsten Angelladen gehen und für ein paar Cent eine geflochtene Angelschnur in 0,8 mm Dicke (Vorfachschnur oder etwas für große Fische) besorgen, dies funktioniert einwandfrei. Einige Posts vorher habe ich hierzu schon einmal etwas geschrieben 

Wenn Du einen neuen Zug einbaust solltest Du auf jeden Fall darauf achten, ihn richtig abzulängen (siehe Service-Video). Ist die Leine auch nur ein paar Zehntel zu kurz, steht der Auslösemechanismus permanent unter Spannung, was sicher nicht so gut ist. Also lieber ein oder zwei Zehntel länger und dann mit dem Spanner im Außenzug nachstellen!


----------



## Stelloni (15. November 2013)

Hallo bin auch besitzer einer Lev und leider wenn ich mich auf den Sattel setze rutscht sie gute 5mm ins Tauchrohr rein hab sie nichtmal 2 Wochen......
auch wenn der Seilzug ausgebaut ist habe ich das Problem einschicken ? oder Abwarten ob es noch Schlimmer wird ?

p.s hab die kappe wieder festgezogen jetzt sind es noch 2 mm die ich die stütze reindrücken kann


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Die Kartusche ist defekt, einschicken unumgänglich. War bei mir schon aus dem Karton so...aber nach dem Einschicken kartuschenmäßig alles i.O.


----------



## teafortwo (17. November 2013)

Bei dem Service Video hat der Mann so einen Gurt zum gegehalten an der der Kolbenstange:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOYjhtPFZ4I"]KS LEV Service - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich das Ding nennt bzw. wo man sowas her bekommt. Oder jemand nen Tipp wie man die Kolbenstange gegenhält ohne dass die was abbekommt.


----------



## jonalisa (17. November 2013)

Gurtzange


----------



## Martin1508 (17. November 2013)

Geil, war bisher mit der LEV super zufrieden. Aber seit heute hat das Baby jetzt auch vertikales Spiel. Shit! Noch nicht wirklich viel aber man merkt es schon. Fast so, als wenn der Sattel nicht richtig fest wär. Hatte erst die Hoffnung, dass es an der Kälte heute liegt. Aber das Aufwärmen im Keller brachte auch nichts.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teafortwo (17. November 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Gurtzange



Danköö. Wie einfach und einleuchtend...


----------



## biker-wug (17. November 2013)

Vorgestern hab ich für ein foto mein Bike am Sattel aufgehängt, dabei ist die LEV ca. 7cm ausgefahren.

hatte ich zuvor noch nie, wer ne Idee ob ich da selber was machen kann, damit das wieder hält?


----------



## Stelloni (17. November 2013)

Wenn sie jetzt federt kannst du sie wohl einschicken.


----------



## biker-wug (17. November 2013)

Federt nicht.
Das Bike lässt sich nur nicht mehr am Sattel hochheben ohne das sich die Stütze auseinanderzieht.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (18. November 2013)

unbedingt vermeiden so erzeugst du ein unterdruck im system welcher luft zieht und früher oder später musst sie einschicken .... kenne einige die das machen mussten ich auch weil eben zu oft dran hochgehoben im eingefahrenen zustand....


----------



## biker-wug (18. November 2013)

Heb mein Bike seid einem Jahr schon so hoch.
Ohne Probleme. Meinst echt das schadet der Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. November 2013)

nicht der stütze aber du ergeugst ein unterdruck im ölkreislauf.... wenn die dichtungen jetzt aus irgendwelchen grüden ... staub, abnuzzung bla bla bla nicht mehr frisch genug sind kommt halt mal ein luftbläschen rein .... dann kannst du sie nur noch einschicken das wir dann nämlich bei jedem hebevorgang schlimmer manchmal langsam manchmal schnell.... am schnellsten gieng es bei mir weil ich einmal nich aufgepasst die stütze eingefahren, das bike an den lift am sattel an den lift gehängt habe... von der wackelei bei den rollen/ liftmasten war es oben schonwieder passiert....


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2013)

Ah, danke für die Info.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (20. November 2013)

Wohin schickt man die Stütze wenn man keinen Garantieanspruch mehr hat weil man selber daran rumgeschraubt hat? Trotzdem zum Händler oder gibt es ne direkte Adresse wo ich sie hin schicken kann?


----------



## hepp (20. November 2013)

Ich würde sie trotzdem über den Händler abwickeln. Was hast Du denn schlimmes getan?


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. November 2013)

also ich hab im internet einen hernn lassoczyk oder so ähnlich rausgesucht der den technischer support von lev in deutschland macht.
nach einer netten mail von wegen das ich meine gern auch rechnung reperiere  lasssen würde weil ich keine rechnung mehr habe kam eine seeeeeeeehr "nette" mail das er vertraglich nicht direkt sowas annehmen darf und ueber einen händler gehen soll..... toll obwohl ich ihm geschrieben habe ich hab sie im onlinehandel gekauft.... mega unfreudlich die jung zu meinem besten freund meinten sie am telefon das es sogar normal sei das die stützen reugenweiße den  fehler aufweißen weil sie nicht ausgereift sind aber jeder sie will -.- .....


----------



## Korbinator (20. November 2013)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> also ich hab im internet einen hernn lassoczyk oder so ähnlich rausgesucht der den technischer support von lev in deutschland macht.
> nach einer netten mail von wegen das ich meine gern auch rechnung reperiere  lasssen würde weil ich keine rechnung mehr habe kam eine seeeeeeeehr "nette" mail das er vertraglich nicht direkt sowas annehmen darf und ueber einen händler gehen soll..... toll obwohl ich ihm geschrieben habe ich hab sie im onlinehandel gekauft.... mega unfreudlich die jung zu meinem besten freund meinten sie am telefon das es sogar normal sei das die stützen reugenweiße den  fehler aufweißen weil sie nicht ausgereift sind aber jeder sie will -.- .....



Wenn Ihr Euch am Telefon und per Mail so verhalten habt, wie Du hier schreibst, dann wundert´s mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. November 2013)

Stell dir vor ich hab anderst wie hier sogar auf Schreibfehler geachtet und förmlich eine email geschrieben wie eine geschäftsmail ....find sie leider im papierkorb nimmer is wohl schon zulange her hätte sie aber liebendgerne hierher kopiert... is ja kein wunder das ich so reagier die stütze hat gerademal eine saison gehalten und zum einschicken muss ich auhc noch 50km zum nächsten KS händler fahren was ist das für service ?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (20. November 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich würde sie trotzdem über den Händler abwickeln. Was hast Du denn schlimmes getan?



Wollte den inneren Seilzug wechseln. Dabei ist das Gewinde der Platte, die man mit dem 15er Gabelschlüssel von der Kartusche trennt gerissen. Die Platte ist ab, das Gewinde steckt aber noch in der Kartusche ^^ 
Und ich bin nicht ran wie ein Berserker! Garantiefall? Wohl eher nicht, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## cubabluete (20. November 2013)

Ich glaub da hast was falsch gemacht. Für den inneren Seilzug brauchst meines Wissens keinen Gabelschlüssel. Schau dir mal das Servicevideo an.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (20. November 2013)

Doch doch, ist im Video genau so beschrieben. Man muss die Kartusche aus dem Schaft ziehen damit man das Seil durchfädeln kann. Ist sau ärgerlich ein Alubauteil so dermaßen zuzuknallen, dass man es entweder nicht losgeschraubt bekommt oder man am Ende zwei Klumpen in der Hand hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (21. November 2013)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Doch doch, ist im Video genau so beschrieben. Man muss die Kartusche aus dem Schaft ziehen damit man das Seil durchfädeln kann. Ist sau ärgerlich ein Alubauteil so dermaßen zuzuknallen, dass man es entweder nicht losgeschraubt bekommt oder man am Ende zwei Klumpen in der Hand hat



Wenn Du den Zug wechseln willst, muß die Kartusche raus, das stimmt! Mag sein, dass es auch so geht aber man wird dabei garantiert wahnsinnig, so fummelig wie das aussieht.
Der Hebel sitzt schon ordentlich fest im Kolben und bei mir war er satt mit Schraubensicherung eingeschmiert. Ich hatte auch Probleme ihn zu lösen.
Wenn die Hebelplatte jetzt bei Dir abgerissen ist, würde ich das reklamieren.  Ein regelmäßiger Service ist ja gefordert, also blieb Dir nichts anderes übrig, als die Stütze zu zerlegen. Scheint ja wohl ein Materialfehler (?) oder durch mangelhafte Montage begründet zu sein. Ich kann mir auch gerade nicht vorstellen, was man so grundsätzlich falsch machen kann, um dabei das Gewinde der Hebelplatte abzureißen, so dass ich die Schuldfrage eigentlich nicht bei Dir sehe. Also einfach mal reklamieren!


----------



## bikegott (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,



vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe das Problem an der LEV, dass ich bei 4 Grad und weniger aus dem warmen Keller raus, Probleme mit der Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze habe. Sie geht derweilen gar nicht mehr runter. Einmal ausgefahren dann höchstens 1 cm runter.



Ich habe auch diverse Vorschläge aus dem Thread hier schon getestet. Rad abstellen nur mit abgesenkter Stütze etc. Das Rad in einen kalten Raum oder nach draußen stellen mache ich nicht. Dafür habe ich ja einen Keller. Und eigentlich sollte die "teure" Sattelstütze auch so funktionieren.



Da ich das gute Stück noch nicht so lange besitze, stell ich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich diese zurück geb. Denn das ist nicht die beschriebene Funktion.

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer von Euch DEN Ratschlag und alles wird gut. Ansonsten muss ich die wohl zurückgeben. Eigentlich Schade, weil die Funktion bis 4 Grad wirklich super war.



Würde mich freue einen Ratschlag zu bekommen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (21. November 2013)

gib sie zurück wenn du die möglichkeit hast und besorg dir ne fox D.O.S.S das is die einzige wo ich noch nienvon problemen gehört habe!!!


----------



## chorge (22. November 2013)

Weil das Ding kaum jemand nutzt...


----------



## hepp (22. November 2013)

... bei dem Preis auch nicht so verwunderlich. Außerdem ist die ja auch noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. November 2013)

ja aber is die nich auch rein mechanisch ? also ala gravity dropper und damit wesentlich robuster wenn auch schwerer.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. November 2013)

ausserdem kostet sie mittlerweile im www nichmal 50euronen mehr als die lev


----------



## chorge (22. November 2013)

Ich find's immer geil, wenn Leute Parts empfehlen, die sie selber nichtmal haben und nutzen...


----------



## bikegott (22. November 2013)

Hallo,

Also geholfen haben mir jetzt mal keine aussagen.
Ich habe mir die Stütze nochmal genau angeschaut. Wenn ich den hebel drucke, dann bewegt sich der zug an der Stütze erst nach einer halben hebelbewegung.
Das werde ich nochmal justieren. Ist das auch bei euch so oder spricht der hebel sofort mit der Stütze an. Da verspreche ich mir jetzt, dass sich da etwas am zug ausgedehnt hat im laufe der 3 Monate. 
Ich versuch es und geb ne Rückmeldung.

Vielleicht weis ja trotzdem noch jemand einen rat.

Ubrigens habe ich da angerufen wo  ich sie gekauft hatte. Die mussen es einschicken und daurt erstmal 3 wochen bis die mir was sagen können.  Deshalb teste ich jetzt noch ein bisschen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (22. November 2013)

Also der Zug sollte sofort an der Stütze was bewegen! Ansonsten stimmt die Zuglänge nicht...


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. November 2013)

An alle, bei denen die Stuetze irgendwann weggesackt ist beim draufsitzen: Habt ihr sie beim Haendler austauschen lassen oder bei kssuspension.com einen Supportfall aufgemacht? Danke.


----------



## bleda bua (23. November 2013)

hendla:bike-compo ........


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (24. November 2013)

bei bike compo gekauft und ueber nen bekannten händler einschicken lassen ... seit 3wochen wart ich mal auf eine nachricht oder die stütze.... mein bester freuns exact das gleiche haben sie zusammen eingeschickt.


----------



## bikegott (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

Wen es interessirt, bei mir war es der zug. Dieser war zu lang und hat (warum auch immer) dadurch bei kälte die lev ausser funktion gesetzt. Jetzt funktionert alles im moment. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Endurowanderer (24. November 2013)

bikegott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wen es interessirt, bei mir war es der zug. Dieser war zu lang und hat (warum auch immer) dadurch bei kälte die lev ausser funktion gesetzt. Jetzt funktionert alles im moment.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Da ich bei der Kronolog das Problem hatte, dass mir mit der Zeit der Druck flöten ging, stelle ich das Rad zwischen den Touren immer mit ausgefahrener Stütze ab. Bisher ohne Probleme.

Allerdings konnte ich das Rad vom ersten Augenblick an nicht am Sattel anheben, ohne dass dieser ausfuhr. Dumme Angewohnheit halt...
Die Kartusche ist nicht lose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kooni81 (24. November 2013)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> bei bike compo gekauft und ueber nen bekannten händler einschicken lassen ... seit 3wochen wart ich mal auf eine nachricht oder die stütze.... mein bester freuns exact das gleiche haben sie zusammen eingeschickt.



Hab meine Stütze auch eingeschickt über nen Bekannten der ist Händler, das war ungefähr vor vier Wochen! 
Bis jetzt noch nix gehört von den Jungs.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (25. November 2013)

es regen sich hier im ibc echt viele über den service von toxoholics auf aber was soll man dann zu dem von KS sagen ? da kann man ja nur sauer werde ..-.-


----------



## bleda bua (25. November 2013)

mich interessiert 

*wieviele IBC Mitglieder mußten ihre KS LEV 150 einschicken??
*
Bitte IBC Namen eintragen und als antwort posten 

dem herrn bei 
not kind socks mehr druck machen!  also los gehts,

bleda bua


----------



## Kooni81 (25. November 2013)

Wenn ich das hier so lese haben ja einige ihre Stützen eingeschickt, sind die Jungs wohl überfordert mit dem Scheiß  

Ich hab meine 100er LEV eingeschickt mit Durchmesser 27,2mm.

Greetz

Kooni81


----------



## Stelloni (25. November 2013)

bleda bua schrieb:


> mich interessiert
> 
> *wieviele IBC Mitglieder mußten ihre KS LEV 150 einschicken??
> *
> ...




Meine hab ich vor ner Woche an den Händler geschickt.


----------



## Deleted 87315 (25. November 2013)

Also ich fahre meine seit dem Frühjahr ohne Service oder irgendwelcher Sonderbehandlung.
Nur ein bischen Motoröl auf die Gleitfläche der Stütze das muss reichen. 

Funktionieren tut sie wie am ersten Tag  

Lev 150
31,6mm


----------



## chorge (25. November 2013)

Und ich meine seit Frühjahr 2012 - funktioniert immer noch bestens, nur seitlich wackelt sie inzwischen ein wenig. Aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Stelloni (25. November 2013)

Endlich mal was positives


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. November 2013)

Auch bei mir alles takko aumen:
(Einbau LEV 150/31.9 im April 2013)


----------



## Orakel (25. November 2013)

LEV 31,6/150 Einbau 08.09.12 ohne probleme seither


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (25. November 2013)

Ich meine ca 12 Monate rauf-runter 110kg 
geiles Teil ähhh bzw habe nur die untere Sattelaufnahme getauscht gegen eine von NC17 , war ein bisschl Verbogen
150 X 30,9 !


----------



## Torpit (25. November 2013)

Meine läuft auch seit diesem Jahr März bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Lev 150/ 31, 6.
Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## ralphi911 (25. November 2013)

Ich:
LEV 125mm 31.6mm / seit Mai 2012 / ca. 10'000km / keine Probleme!

meine Frau:
LEV 125mm 31.6mm / keine Probleme!


----------



## metalheadtom (26. November 2013)

hier auch alles in Ordnung!
LEV 435/150/31,6 seit Mai 2013


----------



## hepp (26. November 2013)

Reihe mich auch mal ein: Lev 125, 30,9mm, seit 14 Monaten im Einsatz, alles gut.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. November 2013)

Lev 150 31,6 seit anfang juli .Stütze verrichtet einwandfrei ihren dienst.


----------



## cubabluete (26. November 2013)

detto. Seit Aug. 2012 ohne Probleme. (125/31,6).
Auch im Winter bei minus läuft sie - zwar etwas zäher - aber sonst einwandfrei


----------



## Masberg (26. November 2013)

leider nur fast:

LEV 435/150/31,6 seit Mai 2013 

sehr viele riefen (fahre halt oft hoch und runter)
Zug klemmt seit Herbst etwas, muss durch rütteln gängig gemacht werden. Habe ergo Schmutz im Kabelkanal was bei einem durchgängigem System ärgerlich ist. bin momentan zu faul das auseinanderzubauen... nervt aber schon.
Hoch/ runter sonst kein Thema, wenn es einmal läuft.


----------



## Erroll (27. November 2013)

Ca. 2,5 jahre 125er lev. Eine der ersten hier. Bis heute keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (27. November 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> leider nur fast:
> 
> LEV 435/150/31,6 seit Mai 2013
> 
> ...




  Ich fahre größtenteils auch nur Wellblechtouren, also ständig rauf und runter, habe aber noch keine einzige Riefe drin. Die entstehen meiner Meinung nach, wenn Dreck und vor allem Wasser zum Nadellagerring vordringt. Die Zylinder rosten nämlich ganz gerne und laufen dann trocken, wenn nicht mehr genug Fett vorhanden ist. Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass man mit einem Dampfstrahler wirklich vorsichtig sein muss. Gerade jetzt bei dem Dreckswetter fahre ich nach der Tour ganz gerne mal zur Tanke und spritze das Rad vorsichtig ab, weil ich kein Lust habe mit Schwamm und Eimer vor der Haustüre rum zu schweinern. Das führt aber zu deutlich verkürzten Serviceintervallen, da neben der permanenten Schlammpackung, so scheinbar verstärkt Wasser und Dreck durch die Dichtung gedrückt wird.


----------



## jonalisa (27. November 2013)

LEV 150; 30,9mm; Ein Jahr ohne Probleme!
LEV 150; 31,6mm; dito!


----------



## Masberg (27. November 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> ...zum Nadellagerring vordringt. Die Zylinder rosten nämlich ganz gerne und laufen dann trocken, wenn nicht mehr genug Fett vorhanden ist. ...



  auch wenn ich auf Dampfstrahler tatsächlich verzichte, sind Schmutz und Wasser sicher der Grund für die Riefen. Ich habe allerdings noch nie an der LEV rumgeschraubt; das Servicevideo ist da recht abschreckend! Komme ich an den Lagerring zum nachfetten problemlos von oben dran wenn man die Überwurfmutter/schelle löst oder ist das schwieriger?


----------



## hepp (27. November 2013)

Du kannst auf alle Fälle die Überwurfmutter oben am Tauchrohr abschrauben und schon mal Fett drunter packen. Was vermutlich auch geht (habe ich noch nicht gemacht), ist den Ring darunter vorsichtig aus dem Rohr zu hebeln und nach oben zu schieben. Dann bist Du direkt am Lagerring. Den kannst Du zwar nicht sauber machen aber zumindest einigermaßen fetten. Taugt aber nur als kleiner Service zwischendurch. Die Stütze zu zerlegen ist aber wirklich nicht schwer. Wenn Du nicht zwei linke Hände hast, bekommst Du das hin. Am Anfang dauert es sicher etwas länger aber wenn man es mal gemacht hat, dauert das Ganze, also ausbauen, zerlegen, saubermachen, fetten, zusammenbauen und wieder ins Rad packen, vielleicht 15 Minuten.


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2013)

hmmm das http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...oat-Fluid-speziell-für-Float-Luftkammern.html   oder  das 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...83b/s/Manitou-PrepM-Suspension-Lube-180g.html 
verarbeite beide in verschiedenen Dämpfer !


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Sachtmal, ich habe letztes irgendwo ein Foto einer komplett schwarzen Lev gesehen. Weiss da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (28. November 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hmmm das http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...oat-Fluid-speziell-für-Float-Luftkammern.html   oder  das
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...83b/s/Manitou-PrepM-Suspension-Lube-180g.html
> verarbeite beide in verschiedenen Dämpfer !



Das Manitou-Zeugs kenne ich nicht aber das Fox Fluid habe ich auch ausprobiert und finde es zu zäh. Die Stütze wurde bei mir merklich langsamer. Nach längerem probieren und suchen benutze ich jetzt das hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CJq53o-Eh7sCFUcV3god6GgAyw Das ist schön dünn und funktioniert auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen gut.


----------



## sanwald81 (28. November 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, ob's hier schon mal irgendwo steht, aber muss man den Druck unbedingt ablassen, um an der Stütze einen Service zu machen. Wenn nicht, könnte man den Sattel ja dran lassen und das Ganze würde etwas schneller gehen. Die Ausrichtung des Sattels nach der Demontage mache ich immer recht ungern.


----------



## hepp (28. November 2013)

Du musst den Druck nicht ablassen und der Sattel kann drauf bleiben.


----------



## sanwald81 (28. November 2013)

Perfekt. Danke


----------



## sanwald81 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wollte meine LEV gerade mal zerlegen und fetten, allerdings konnte ich die dünne Kolbenstange nicht gegenhalten, um die untere Betätigungsmechanik abzuschrauben. Trotz Bandschlüssel und entfetten der Stange hat das nicht annähernd gehalten. Habt ihr da vielleicht ne bessere Idee?
Dann noch was. Wenn ich die Stütze ganz einfahre, braucht sie immer nen kleinen Ruck, um wieder rauszukommen. Das hat sie schon von Anfang an. Kann man da vielleicht selbst was machen? Die Stütze meiner Freundin macht das nicht.


----------



## hulster (3. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachtmal, ich habe letztes irgendwo ein Foto einer komplett schwarzen Lev gesehen. Weiss da jemand was genaueres?



Das dürfte die angekündigte Carbon gewesen sein.


----------



## quatauta (3. Dezember 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Wollte meine LEV gerade mal zerlegen und fetten, allerdings konnte ich die dünne Kolbenstange nicht gegenhalten, um die untere Betätigungsmechanik abzuschrauben. Trotz Bandschlüssel und entfetten der Stange hat das nicht annähernd gehalten. Habt ihr da vielleicht ne bessere Idee?
> Dann noch was. Wenn ich die Stütze ganz einfahre, braucht sie immer nen kleinen Ruck, um wieder rauszukommen. Das hat sie schon von Anfang an. Kann man da vielleicht selbst was machen? Die Stütze meiner Freundin macht das nicht.



Beim Zerlegen hab ich bei meiner Lev das gleiche Problem. Vor einer Weile hat @hepp den Tipp gegeben (Post 1445), die dünne Kolbenstange zu entfetten und die Gurtzange mit Klebeband zu sichern. Ich hab aber noch immer nicht versucht das umzusetzen.

Den Ruck beim Ausfahren braucht meine Lev auch, das hat sich aber erst nach etwa einem halben Jahr (im August/September) eingestellt. Wenn ich die Lev von Hand zusammen drücke wird sie bei den letzten 5-6 cm spürbar schwergängiger. Ich hoffe das sich das erledigt, wenn ich die Lev endlich mal ordentlich schmiere.


----------



## sanwald81 (5. Dezember 2013)

Habe meine Stütze gestern mal zerlegt. Der Tipp mit dem Klebeband hat bei mir funktioniert. Danke dafür 
Die Ursache dafür dass die Stütze nen kleinen Ruck braucht um im komplett eingefahrenen Zustand wieder rauszukommen, habe ich wahrscheinlich auch gefunden. Wenn man den Lagerring unter der Überwurfmutter ganz nach oben Richtung Sattel schiebt, geht der merklich schwerer auf den letzten 2 bis 3cm. Kann eigentlich nur am Rohr liegen, denke ich. Wahrscheinlich gehen die Toleranzen des Rohrs am oberen Ende halt eher ins Plus. Ist aber noch vertretbar für mich.

Was nehmt ihr eigentlich für Fett zum Schmieren? Habe das R.S.P. Ultra Slick verwendet. Das nehme ich auch für meinen Fox Dämpfer, da es eigentlich nicht zäh wird bei Kälte. Beim Ein-und Ausfahren hört sich die Stütze nach der Behandlung irgendwie anders an? Wäre ein etwas zäheres Fett evtl. besser geeignet weil es eher dort bleibt wo es schmieren soll oder wird die Stütze dann auch zu zäh beim Betätigen?


----------



## hepp (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mit einigen Fetten rumprobiert, die ich noch rumliegen hatte, Fox-Fluid, Judy Butter, Pedros. Die waren gerade jetzt, bei den niedrigen Temperaturen für meinen Geschmack zu zäh. Im warmen Keller ging das noch ganz gut aber draußen wurde die Stütze noch langsamer, als sie im Winter eh schon ist. Ich habe jetzt "Dynamic Hochleistungsfett", das ist sehr dünnflüssig und funktioniert wirklich gut und der Preis geht bei der Menge auch in Ordnung. Ich hatte auch einmal beim Service von KS angerufen, der empfiehlt für den Sommer dickes und für den Winter möglichst dünnes Fett!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a98...FUcV3god6GgAyw


----------



## hulster (5. Dezember 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Habe meine Stütze gestern mal zerlegt. Der Tipp mit dem Klebeband hat bei mir funktioniert. Danke dafür
> Die Ursache dafür dass die Stütze nen kleinen Ruck braucht um im komplett eingefahrenen Zustand wieder rauszukommen, habe ich wahrscheinlich auch gefunden. Wenn man den Lagerring unter der Überwurfmutter ganz nach oben Richtung Sattel schiebt, geht der merklich schwerer auf den letzten 2 bis 3cm. Kann eigentlich nur am Rohr liegen, denke ich. Wahrscheinlich gehen die Toleranzen des Rohrs am oberen Ende halt eher ins Plus. Ist aber noch vertretbar für mich.



Wurde auch schon mal erwähnt: Die Stütze ist auch empfindlich gegen Druck von Außen. Sprich, wenn du die Sattelklemme zu fest anziehst, wird sie schwergängiger. Am Besten mit Carbon-Montagepaste arbeiten, wegen der besseren Klemmwirkung. Und dann Klemme weniger anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (5. Dezember 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Wurde auch schon mal erwähnt: Die Stütze ist auch empfindlich gegen Druck von Außen. Sprich, wenn du die Sattelklemme zu fest anziehst, wird sie schwergängiger. Am Besten mit Carbon-Montagepaste arbeiten, wegen der besseren Klemmwirkung. Und dann Klemme weniger anziehen.



An der Sattelklemme kann's definitiv nicht liegen. Ich habe das ja bei ausgebauter Stütze im komplett demontierten Zustand probiert und da ging der Ring nach oben hin einfach ein wenig schwerer. Deshalb vermute ich auch, dass es an dem Rohr selber liegt. War ja schon von Anfang an so.


----------



## Endurowanderer (13. Dezember 2013)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich möchte LEV und Rohloff mit diesen "Bögen" für die Seilzüge ausstatten, wie sie an V-Brakes oft verbaut sind; weiß jemand, wo ich die in schwarz bekomme? Danke!
> 
> Gruß,
> derEndurowanderer



So, ich habe die Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden:

http://www.meilenweit.net/shop/product_info.php?products_id=100219

Gibt es irgendwelche Einwände dagegen, dass das funktionieren würde (außer vielleicht, dass ich nur einen davon benötige, während derer zwei geliefert werden)?


----------



## criscross (13. Dezember 2013)

ich hab über den silbernen Bogen einfach ein Stück schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch gezogen, mit nem Föhn warm gemacht, fettig !


----------



## sciregomtb (16. Dezember 2013)

Nach 1 Jahr LEV nun der erste defekt. 

Problem: StÃ¼tze reagiert nicht immer, manchmal bewegt sie sich auch nur ein paar cm.

LÃ¶sung: Der Zug im inneren der StÃ¼tze hatte sich um ein paar mm gelÃ¤ngt. Ich habe lediglich die richtige LÃ¤nge anpassen mÃ¼ssen. 

Zudem ist auch die Endkappe der AuÃenhÃ¼lle die die rote Abdeckappe sichert aufgequollen und gerissen. Kosten der Reparatur ca. 1 â¬
Ich habe sie komplett zerlegt und mit PM 600 Military sparsam eingefettet. Sah von innen recht sauber aus. So gut wie jetzt ist sie noch nie gelaufen. Hatte sie damals gebraucht gekauft. Im Keller macht sie einen guten Job. Mal sehen wie sie sich in der KÃ¤lte verhÃ¤lt. Im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der LEV und kann sie jedem weiter empfehlen.


----------



## ml IX (22. Dezember 2013)

So, heute auch endlich mal die Zugumlenkung montiert und alles frisch abgeschmiert. 
;-)


----------



## Bart_Simpson (23. Dezember 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> So, heute auch endlich mal die Zugumlenkung montiert und alles frisch abgeschmiert.
> ;-)


Sieht gut aus! Was für eine ust das und wo gibt es die?


----------



## ml IX (23. Dezember 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...65fb9f/s/Reset-Cockpit-Pipe-Zugumlenkung.html

und schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch. ;-)


----------



## Bart_Simpson (23. Dezember 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> und schwarzer Schrumpftschlauch. ;-)



Smart ;-)


----------



## sciregomtb (23. Dezember 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...65fb9f/s/Reset-Cockpit-Pipe-Zugumlenkung.html
> 
> und schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch. ;-)



den hab ich auch dran. Ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand seine eingeschickte Lev schon zurueckbekommen? Meine ist jetzt 4 Wochen unterwegs.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2013)

@ml IX: Handelt es sich bei dem silbernen Teil um einen Zugspanner? Kann man anstelle dieses Teiles auch das originalverbaute, schwarze von Kind Shock nutzen?

P.S. Habe eben selbst rausgefunden, dass es sich um eine Stellschraube handelt. Ist sie bis auf die Farbe baugleich zu jener von Kindshock?


----------



## ml IX (25. Dezember 2013)

Sollte passen, sieht zumindest genau so aus.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2013)




----------



## fgh789 (26. Dezember 2013)

Servus. Bin soweit Top zufrieden mit der lev. Hab nur das Problem dass der sattel immer locker wird!


----------



## fgh789 (27. Dezember 2013)

Weis das wer eine Lösung ? Schraubensicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (27. Dezember 2013)

Auf keinen fall schraubensicherung! Damit bekommst du es dann nicht mehr auf, da sich die kugelmuttern dann mitdrehen. Ich hatte das problem damals auch. Geholfen haben nur das richtige drehmoment und regelmäßige kontrolle.


----------



## fgh789 (27. Dezember 2013)

Drehmoment passt. Eine 300€ teure Stütze und der sattel wird locker. Frechheit. Haben das Problem mehrere? Gibts keine Lösung ?


----------



## indian66 (27. Dezember 2013)

Sicher,  Loctite mittelfest


----------



## ml IX (27. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hält Alles ohne Probleme. Würde auch keine Schraubensicherung verwenden. 
Wie hoch ist deine Drehmoment?


----------



## fgh789 (28. Dezember 2013)

10nm. Versteh das nicht! Hab mal irgendwas von anderer sattelkelmmung gehört! Weis da jemand was?


----------



## fgh789 (28. Dezember 2013)

http://www.pedelec-biker.com/2013/12/das-nduro-projekt-folge-1.html


Vielleicht interessierts jemand. Ich werd's mal testen!


----------



## fuxy (28. Dezember 2013)

fgh789 schrieb:


> 10nm. Versteh das nicht! Hab mal irgendwas von anderer sattelkelmmung gehört! Weis da jemand was?


Was verstehst du an 10 Nm nicht ?
Das ist die Kraft mit der die Schrauben angezogen werden dürfen.


----------



## sanwald81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hatte das Problem auch mit den sich lösenden Schrauben, trotz 10Nm. Habe mir die Titanschrauben von fantic26 besorgt weil die Originalschrauben so weich waren, dass man die 10Nm nicht wirklich aufbringen konnte, ohne den Inbus zu vermurksen. Damit hat sich dann auch das Problem mit den sich lösenden Schrauben gelöst. Ich vermute das liegt daran, dass die Originalschrauben bei mir sehr glatt waren, fast wie poliert. Die Titanschrauben sind eher matt und haben wahrscheinlich eine höhere Reibung. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ein weiterer Vorteil, die Titanschrauben haben nen 5er Inbus. Der ist einfach besser geeignet für ein Drehmoment von 10Nm.


----------



## fgh789 (28. Dezember 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Was verstehst du an 10 Nm nicht ?
> Das ist die Kraft mit der die Schrauben angezogen werden dürfen.




Sorry blöd geschrieben! Ich versteh nicht wieso die sich lösen
 Ich denke ich wer mir die andere stütze mal bestellen. Find die Befestigung mit den Zylindern auch besser als 
mit den Kugeln


----------



## teafortwo (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Schrauben lösen sich nicht. Wie in dem von dir verlinkten Bericht verbiegt sich die obere Platte. Nimm die von der Truvativ Stütze mit den Titanschrauben (Inbus geht nicht kaputt) und du bist glücklich. Wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher ausführlich hier besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (29. Dezember 2013)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Die Schrauben lösen sich nicht. Wie in dem von dir verlinkten Bericht verbiegt sich die obere Platte. Nimm die von der Truvativ Stütze mit den Titanschrauben (Inbus geht nicht kaputt) und du bist glücklich. Wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher ausführlich hier besprochen.



Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe nur die Schrauben getauscht und die obere Platte beibehalten. Vorher waren die Schrauben immer wieder locker, danach nicht mehr. Das habe ich an meiner LEV und an der LEV meiner Freundin gemacht. Beides mal mit demselben Ergebnis. Trotzdem ist's aber kein Fehler die obere Platte zu tauschen, weil die tatsächlich nicht den stabilsten Eindruck macht.


----------



## emcolt (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo
Ich will mir auch eine LEV kaufen. Ich würde gerne die 125 mm nehmen, aber der Abstand von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemme ist 178 mm beim jetzigen Sattel. Das heisst, es fehlen mir ca. 8 mm gemäss obiger Zeichnung. Je nach Schuhe und Tagesgefühl fährt man auch so. Kann ich nun auch die Sattelstütze diesen kleinen Teil weniger nach Oben fahren. Theoretisch geht es sicher, aber nimmt die Stütze eventuell Schaden wenn ich immer ein paar Milimmeter unter der wohl optimalen Stelle bin.

emcolt


----------



## Symion (6. Januar 2014)

Noe, kannst du so fahren.


----------



## fgh789 (6. Januar 2014)

emcolt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich will mir auch eine LEV kaufen. Ich würde gerne die 125 mm nehmen, aber der Abstand von Ende Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemme ist 178 mm beim jetzigen Sattel. Das heisst, es fehlen mir ca. 8 mm gemäss obiger Zeichnung. Je nach Schuhe und Tagesgefühl fährt man auch so. Kann ich nun auch die Sattelstütze diesen kleinen Teil weniger nach Oben fahren. Theoretisch geht es sicher, aber nimmt die Stütze eventuell Schaden wenn ich immer ein paar Milimmeter unter der wohl optimalen Stelle bin.
> 
> emcolt


Ob das optimal ist!? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen weil du nie die selbe Position hast! Nim die 100mm reicht vollkommen.


----------



## teafortwo (6. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht einfach die Stütze die 8mm weiter in das Sattelrohr montieren? Ist halt einfacher wenn die Position bei voll ausgefahrener Stütze passt. Und wenn sie nicht ganz ausgefahren ist, ist das besser für die LEV, da ein kleinerer Hebel auf die Buchse wirkt.


----------



## emcolt (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein zweite Bike (Haibike) mit einer Krümmung im Sattelrohr. Da kann ich nicht weiter hinein.


----------



## teafortwo (10. Januar 2014)

Dann vielleicht doch die 100er nehmen wenn dir das von der Körpergröße her reicht.


----------



## osbow (16. Januar 2014)

Musste leider letztens feststellen, dass mein Sattel wackelt. Die Schrauben sind fest und die Platte ist nicht verbogen o.ä. Hab das Gefühl, dass die komplette Aufnahme am Tauchrohr etwas wackelig geworden ist. Gibt´s da eine Schraube o.ä. die man festziehen muss? Oder ist sogar das Problem bekannt?


----------



## fgh789 (17. Januar 2014)

Zur Info. Mein Händler hat meine zum Hersteller geschickt weil sie das mal genau anschauen wollten wieso das so ist.
Denke dass KS an dem Problem arbeitet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. Januar 2014)

So, hier mal mein Feedback. November bekam die LEV vertikales Spiel nach drei Monaten Einsatz. Also ab zu Bike Components und von da zum deutschen Distributor. Erste Ansage, 18 Dezember zurück. Mitte Dezember kam die Meldung, dass die Teile nicht da sind. Verschoben auf Mitte Januar. Stütze kam diesen Dienstag zurück. Komplette Kartusche wurde getauscht. Bisher alles top!

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Januar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein Feedback. November bekam die LEV vertikales Spiel nach drei Monaten Einsatz. Also ab zu Bike Components und von da zum deutschen Distributor. Erste Ansage, 18 Dezember zurück. Mitte Dezember kam die Meldung, dass die Teile nicht da sind. Verschoben auf Mitte Januar. Stütze kam diesen Dienstag zurück. Komplette Kartusche wurde getauscht. Bisher alles top!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Martin


Und das vertikale spiel wird wieder kommen glaub mir. Es ist keine stütze auf dem markt die kein spiel hat früher oder später haben sie es alle.bin von der rock shok zur lev gewechselt und das gleiche in grün.nur der service ist bei rock shok viel viel schneller weils mehr stützpunkt händer gibt.richtig ausgereift ist keine auf dauethafte belastung.traurig aber war..

Gesendet von meinem XT320 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2014)

Moin, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir beiden vom Gleichen reden. Das die Stützen seitliches, also horizontales Spiel ist normal und stört mich auch nicht. Nur vertikales Spiel (1cm Absacken) finde ich nicht lustig und das hatte meine Reverb auch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2014)

meine Lev ist auch hin, hat gerade mal 3 Touren ( ca.90 km )gehalten. Auf der letzten Tour hatte ich die letzten 5km eine Federstütze, da hat sie ca 3 cm eingefedert beim draufsetzen.
Da man die ja nicht direkt einschicken kann, mußte ich die jetzt also erst wieder zum Online Shop schicken und der schickt die dann weiter....was fürn Umstand.....
sollte die jemals wiederkommen, geht die sofort inne Bucht und weg


----------



## ml IX (18. Januar 2014)

Meine ist seit über 16 Monate im Einsatz. Glaub irgendwas um die 4tkm ohne probs. Ab und an ebbes Fett und gut is.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Januar 2014)

Meine ist vom Service zurück, bislang haelt sie. Da ihre kuerzere Vorgängerin das auch tat, bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (22. Januar 2014)

Nur mal so zur Info zum 2014er Modell mit schwarzem Tauchrohr.
Dt. Importeur hat noch keine Produktionsbestätigung, aber Eintrefftermin in D. ist mit "ab März" vorgegeben.

(Ich hatte mal angefragt, da einige Shops diese schon aufführen mit Angabe "auf Anfrage".)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

hattet ihr schonmal Defekte mit eurer Lev? Ich wollte gestern den Remotehebel betätigen, dann gab es einen Knall und seitdem lässt sich die Stütze nicht mehr Heben und Senken. Beim Demontieren derSchutzkappe an der Stütze fiel mir auf, dass der Stift, wo der Harken des Remotekabels eingehängt wird, abgerissen ist.

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> meine Lev ist auch hin, hat gerade mal 3 Touren ( ca.90 km )gehalten. Auf der letzten Tour hatte ich die letzten 5km eine Federstütze, da hat sie ca 3 cm eingefedert beim draufsetzen.
> Da man die ja nicht direkt einschicken kann, mußte ich die jetzt also erst wieder zum Online Shop schicken und der schickt die dann weiter....was fürn Umstand.....
> sollte die jemals wiederkommen, geht die sofort inne Bucht und weg


Also, ich habe sie direkt - ohne Umweg über den Online-Shop - eingeschickt nachdem ich bei E. Wiener Bike Parts Herrn L. über deren Inet-Seite als zuständig ausmachten konnte und ihm das Problem mit der recht neuen Stütze telefonisch geschildert hatte 

Das einzige, was ich ein bissl bedaure, ich hätte die 150er nehmen sollen, auch wenn ich "nur" Tourenbiker bin.


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also, ich habe sie direkt - ohne Umweg über den Online-Shop - eingeschickt nachdem ich bei E. Wiener Bike Parts Herrn L. über deren Inet-Seite als zuständig ausmachten konnte und ihm das Problem mit der recht neuen Stütze telefonisch geschildert hatte
> 
> Das einzige, was ich ein bissl bedaure, ich hätte die 150er nehmen sollen, auch wenn ich "nur" Tourenbiker bin.


mit dem Herrn hatte ich auch gesprochen....der entscheidet wohl nach Tagesform 
ich hab mir jetzt erstmal ne Forca Stütze für nur 99 € gekauft, zwar alles mechanisch, aber funzt wenigstens....


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, bei einer Abfuhr am Fon hätte ich mich auch ver*rscht gefühlt 

Falls es bei dir ne 150er ist, können wir danach gerne tauschen


----------



## dantist (23. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info zum 2014er Modell mit schwarzem Tauchrohr.
> Dt. Importeur hat noch keine Produktionsbestätigung, aber Eintrefftermin in D. ist mit "ab März" vorgegeben.
> 
> (Ich hatte mal angefragt, da einige Shops diese schon aufführen mit Angabe "auf Anfrage".)




Die kommt ganz in schwarz? Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wurde auch langsam Zeit! 

@Kalle Blomquist: Das tönt für mich irgendwie als ob das interne Kabel gerissen wäre (ohne diesbezüglich Erfahrungen zu haben).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Januar 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Beim Demontieren derSchutzkappe an der Stütze fiel mir auf, dass der Stift, wo der Harken des Remotekabels eingehängt wird, abgerissen ist.
> 
> ...



Also, das Kabel ist mir auch mal gerissen bzw. aus dessen Befestigung am Haken. Das kann genau so passieren wie beim Schaltzug.
Also, neuen Seilzug eingeführt, fest geschraubt und eingehängt. Funzt wieder...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Januar 2014)

Danke euch beiden für die Info! Tolle Wurst. Ich will die neue Stütze doch nicht gleich zerlegen und reparieren müssen.

Da kann ich einen ganz normalen Seilzug verwenden?

Grüße


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Januar 2014)

Habe einen Shimano (Innen)Schaltzug verwendet. 
Zerlegen musst Du die Stütze dafür natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Januar 2014)

AH ich verstehe. Meine Problem ist: es ist nicht der Seilzug von Remotehebel zu "Haken" gerissen, sondern der dieses Niets am Haken zu den "Innereien" der Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2014)

Moin, ich würde es machen lassen. Aber es gibt hier Leute, die sich die Explosionszeichnung holen und das Dingen selber reparieren. Eine Nylon Angelschnur soll wohl gut gehen. Das Nylon längt sich nicht und das ist wohl unerlässlich.

Schau mal weiter vorne um Faden

Gruss


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Februar 2014)

Meine Lev kam nach einem Anfall von ploetzlicher Federung nun nach 6 Wochen vom Service zurueck und direkt auf der zweiten Ausfahrt verklemmt sich erst der innere Auslösezug, um daraufhin aus seiner Aufnahme zu reissen. Um nicht nochmal 6 Wochen warten zu muessen, habe ich mich selbst an der Reparatur versucht und dabei die Aufnahme unten fuer den Bolzen abgebrochen. Gerade das Teil gibts natuerlich auch nirgends nachzukaufen.
Weiss jemand vielleicht, wo man das Mistding in Germany kostenpflichtig reparieren lassen kann? Danke.


----------



## osbow (2. Februar 2014)

Meine LEV hat nicht an der Sattelaufnahme spiel, sondern auch das Tauchrohr wackelt etwas hin und her. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## the donkey (2. Februar 2014)

Hab meine heute installiert(ist neu) und ebenfalls das Spiel festgestellt.
Bin gleich damit gefahren und konnte währen der Fahrt nix feststellen.
Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen ob ich sie wieder einschicke, weil ich der Meinung bin das bei einem solchem Preis so etwas im Neuzustand nicht sein darf.


----------



## Erroll (2. Februar 2014)

Geringfügig hat meine auch seitliches Spiel. Ich denke das ist normal. An der Dropzone meiner Freundin und der Reverb eines Kumpels ist das auch so. So lange das im Rahmen bleibt und nicht schlimmer wird, kann man des denke ich vergessen. Sind immerhin bewegliche Teile. Und beim Fahren merkt man das nicht.


----------



## the donkey (2. Februar 2014)

Naja meine Hilo ist nun schon gebraucht und hat null seitliches Spiel und wird auch bewegt
Ich spreche von  x mm an der Sattelspitze wenn diese leicht seitlich bewegt.
Also keine 10mm oder so aber merklich und mehr als nur 2-3 zehtel


----------



## criscross (2. Februar 2014)

heute morgen beim raustragen aus dem Keller das Rad an der versenkten Stütze hoch gehoben, dabei kam die Stütze nen Stück raus, nichts weiter bei gedacht und vorm einladen ins Auto noch nen Stück probe gerollt....
dabei gemerkt das die Stütze 3 cm einfedert....also wieder Kartusche im A..sch .

das ist jetzt schon die zweite Stütze bei mir die Schrott ist.....garnicht auszudenken wenn das im Urlaub passiert wäre...
die erste Stütze hab ich am 9.1. eingescickt, die ist auch noch nicht wieder da
das ist doch alles Kernschrott....nie wieder ne Lev


----------



## cubabluete (3. Februar 2014)

Etwas Spiel ist völlig normal.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (3. Februar 2014)

haha etwas spiel is normal jaja xD also meine war auch schon dort und die von nem freund auch.. beide 6wochen nach 5mal fahren wieder kartusche undicht.... hier auch nie wieder ne LEV aber noch vor 3Monaten haben mir alle weiß machen wollen ich und mein freund wären einzelfälle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (3. Februar 2014)

Ich kann leider keines der Probleme bestätigen. Vielleicht hab ich ja echt Glück. Minimales Spiel, wenn ich den Sattel verdrehen ist normal und ich habe noch keine Stütze gesehen, wo dies nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (3. Februar 2014)

kommt ja auch immer auf die Häufigkeit und art der Nutzung an. Nachdem die Stützen dort waren haben wir beide penibel drauf geachtet sie nur ausgefahren in Keller zu stellen und NIE! das bike mit eingefahrenem Sattel Hochzuheben ... Schläge kommen auch nie Starke auf die Stütze da wir beide nur Stehen bergab Fahren und auch beides Leichtgewichte sind. Ich kann nur immer wieder den Servicemitarbeiter von Kindshox zitieren:"Ja das ist die Kartusche die ist undicht, das passiert halt. Alle wollen die Stützen obwohl sie nicht Marktreif sind..."Was soll ich dazu sagen ?Aber wir Sind ja mittlerweile nicht alleine der trhead ist sicher mit 10-15 solchen fällen gefüllt...Ich Rede echt ungern schlecht über Produkte aber hier ist es hak leider der Fall das ein Gewisser Prozentsatz an stützen absolut fürn einer sind...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meine immer eingefahren wenn ichs Rad abstelle. Ich hab wohl das Glück mit einer der ersten Stützen seit wohl über 2 Jahren kein Problem zu haben.

G.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (3. Februar 2014)

Sei froh der Service ist Katastrophal! Ich Sage ja auch nicht das es ein sch****Produkt ist nur das wir damit nur Probleme haben und nicht alleine sind. Fehlerquoten gibt es überall das ist mir klar aber nachdem einschicken wieder so schnell defekt :/ das ist halt ärgerlich zumal ich das erste 3/4 Jahr von der Stütze echt begeistert war.


----------



## bleda bua (3. Februar 2014)

schaaaade hab mich so über 150er absenkung gefreut,leider haben viele mit dieser sattelstütze probleme.
wartezeit reklamation über zwei monate.....

wenn zb beim transport im auto die sattelstütze abgesenkt ist und deine freunde dir beim ausladen helfen.......ist sie hin
oder der nette liftwart dein bike am sattel aufhängt......ist sie hin
eine sattelstütze die bei zug nach oben nicht  mehr funktioniert is a sch.....
habe wieder auf joplin 125 während der garantie-wartezeit zurückgegriffen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2014)

Die Tage von Hydraulik in einer Sattelstütze sind eh bald gezählt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (3. Februar 2014)

und was dann ? Pneumatik ? oder rein Mechanisch ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2014)

Natürlich mechanisch...die ganze Welt wartet gerade auf die Movelok 

G.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (3. Februar 2014)

naja also Gasdruckfedern würd ich jetzt schon eher der Richtung Pneumatik zuordnen als Mechanik... Blebt abzuwarten wie sich die Gasfeder in den Alpen und niedrigen Temperaturen schlägt


----------



## slayerrider (3. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> meine Lev ist auch hin, hat gerade mal 3 Touren ( ca.90 km )gehalten. Auf der letzten Tour hatte ich die letzten 5km eine Federstütze, da hat sie ca 3 cm eingefedert beim draufsetzen.
> Da man die ja nicht direkt einschicken kann, mußte ich die jetzt also erst wieder zum Online Shop schicken und der schickt die dann weiter....was fürn Umstand.....
> sollte die jemals wiederkommen, geht die sofort inne Bucht und weg



Meine war von Ende Oktober bis Weihnachten deswegen beim Service. Dann bin ich zweimal gefahren und jetzt ist sie schon wieder seit ein paar Wochen beim Service. Das macht Spaß...


----------



## D.Lightful (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich fahre momentan eine Joplin 4 mit ca. 25 mm Setback bei meiner momemtanen Sattelposition.

Meine Frage: haltet ihr es für empfehlenswert, bei einer LEV (ohne _*Setback*_) diese 25 mm durch ein Verschieben des Sattels nach hinten zu kompensieren? Dafür müsste ich den Sattel bis zum Anschlag nach hinten schieben. Ist das in puncto Belastung (und Optik ^^) ok?

Oder kennt jemand eines Sattelstütze mit 150 mm Hub und Setback? Ich habe bisher nichts in der Richtung gefunden.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (4. Februar 2014)

ich ahb en Sattel nach hinten geschoben XD und nach nem halben Jahr gemerkt das es sich viel besser tritt ohne ihn nach hinten zu schieben


----------



## the donkey (4. Februar 2014)

Begrenzen sich die Probleme eigentlich auf einen bestimmten Durchmesser?


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2014)

bei mir haben beide 150mm, eine 30,9, eine 31,6.
hab heute die zweite eingeschickt, hoffe das die noch vor Ostern wieder kommt .....


----------



## the donkey (4. Februar 2014)

Habe eine 27,2 und das ist ja sag ich mal nicht mehr geläufigste Durchmesser.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (5. Februar 2014)

125 in 30,9 und 150 in 30,9 beide mit wiederholt mit Problemen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (5. Februar 2014)

Habe 2 Stützen (31,6mm / 125mm) seit nem knappen Jahr im Einsatz ohne Probleme bisher. Eine an meinem Rad, die andere am Rad meiner Freundin. Meine habe ich am Anfang öfter im eingefahreren Zustand am Sattel angeboben, trotzdem funktioniert alles bestens.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (5. Februar 2014)

Glaub ich gerne, aber ich denke eben doch das es stark von der art der Nutzung abhängt.Wenn ich deine Bilder so anschaue und drüber Nachdenke was ich damit fahre sind das doch schon Unterschiede.Ich glaube auch weniger das hier Gewicht oder Linienwahl  bla blubb ne rolle spielen, eher so z.B. Schwarzwaldrunden und EndurorennenBei der Tour Versenkt man sie gemütlich vor jeder Abfahrt sagen wir im schnitt 15mal und zb. beim Endurorennen ca.50 mal am Tag um nach jeder Flacheren Passage wieder frische Beine zu haben, noch dazu bei voller Fahrt wo Dreck angeflogen kommt.Vielleicht ist das einfach zu viel ?!


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

bei der ersten kaputten Lev hab ich noch gedacht es liegt am HT, da es ja keine Federung hat und die Schläge direkt auf die Stütze wirken, aber kurz danach war die andere im Enduro auch schrott.....


----------



## fuxy (5. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre meine jetzt schon über ein Jahr, hebe sie bei abgesenktem Sattel hoch, lasse sie eingefahren im Keller stehen und so weiter...und ...NIX... , aber eins weiß ich, wenn die abkackt gibts eine Moveloc von Vecnum.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als ob die älteren (2012er bzw. frühen 2013er) besser funktionieren als die neuen.
Ich fahr meine auch schon 1,5 Jahre und hab bis jetzt null Probleme.
Ich glaub auch nicht, dass die Stütze mehr Probleme bereitet als Stützen anderer Hersteller.
Bedenklich sind halt die langen Servicezeiten bei der KS
Bezüglich Moveloc muss man erst abwarten bis sie da ist und ob sie sich bewährt.


----------



## hepp (6. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre meine seit Juni 2012 mit nur einer echten Wartung und habe bisher keine Probleme. Und es kann nicht daran liegen, dass die Stütze nicht genutzt wird. Da ich eher Hügel als Berge habe komme ich selbst auf kurzen Touren locker auf 25 - 30 Absenkungen. Ich mache auch keine Winterpause, dass bedeutet sie ist schon den zweiten Winter niedrigen Temperaturen uind vor allem Dauerschlammbeschuß ausgesetzt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Februar 2014)

Bin nach 13 Monaten intensiver Nutzung immer noch sehr zufrieden mit der LEV. Möchte die nicht mehr missen!
Bis auf einen Abriss des Seilzuges, welcher schnell behoben werden konnte, keine weiteren Ausfälle oder Auffälligkeiten.

Aber, es tut sich was auf dem Markt: 
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-die-brandneue-vecnum-moveloc-sattelstuetze-im-test/


----------



## hepp (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, die Stütze ist sicher interessant und vielversprechend. Wie gut sie wirklich ist wird man mit der Zeit sehen, könnte aber der Renner werden, finde lediglich den Preis etwas zu hoch.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Februar 2014)

Yepp, aber dieser wird sich bestimmt noch nach "unten" bewegen...
Und was das Ding in der Praxis und im Alltagsbetrieb kann, werden wir -hoffentlich- hier bald lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (6. Februar 2014)

Kann man nur hoffen. Der Verkauf läuft aber scheinbar nur über den Direktvertrieb bei vecnum und die haben sicher ein erklärtes Interesse daran. dass der Preis stabil bleibt, mal abwarten.


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2014)

Meine fängt an etwas schwergängig zu werden. Braucht manchmal auch kurze Belastung, um zu lösen. Das Rohr ist ohne Kratzer.
Hab mir jetzt mal das Service Video angesehen. Da wird aber nix zur Schmierung gesagt, sondern eigentlich ja nur der Zugwechsel beschrieben. Was wären eure Tips?


----------



## hepp (7. Februar 2014)

Du gehst genauso vor wie im Video bis 3:20 Minuten. Wie der Herr von KS andeutet, kannst Du dann noch die Führungsstangen vorsichtig mit einem Messer heraushebeln und dann den Gleitlagerring und die Überwurfmutter entfernen. Das war's, alles subermachen, ordentlich Fett auf den Nadellagering im Tauchrohr, die Führungsstangen und das Standrohr. Dann wieder zusammenstecken, kein Teil vergessen und gemäß des Videos den Rest wieder zusammenschrauben. Fertig


----------



## p1nk3y (7. Februar 2014)

Werd meine vor der Saison mal aufmachen und warten und neu fetten ... welches Fett sollte man eigentlich beim Service verwenden, gibts da was spezielles oder tuts eigentlich alles mögliche, hauptsache es schmiert gut?


----------



## fuxy (7. Februar 2014)

Das gewöhnliche Palmin tut´s auch


----------



## pauing (9. Februar 2014)

Meine LEV 150 30.9 war in 13 Monaten schon mal bei KS wegen Absack-Problemen. Hat ca. 4 Wochen gedauert. Der Service war aber top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. Februar 2014)

Also lev seit juni 2013 im einsatz, davon 7 tage saalbach hinterglemm mit aklem drum und dran plus jedes we seit dem im einsatz .fazit vieleicht hab ich bis dato großes glück gehabt das ich null defekte an der 150 lev habe.außer das übliche spiel läuft sie rund.

gesendet vom 301Mk8


----------



## boarder87 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit der Zug gerissen. Einige Seiten zuvor hat jemand berichtet, dass es den Zug nicht als Ersatzteil gibt und man die Stütze einschicken muss. Hat jemand schonmal selber gewechselt? Was kostet der Austausch wenn ich die Lev einschicken muss? Ein Fall von Garantie/Gewährleistung oder Verschleissteil?


----------



## hepp (13. Februar 2014)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit der Zug gerissen. Einige Seiten zuvor hat jemand berichtet, dass es den Zug nicht als Ersatzteil gibt und man die Stütze einschicken muss. Hat jemand schonmal selber gewechselt? Was kostet der Austausch wenn ich die Lev einschicken muss? Ein Fall von Garantie/Gewährleistung oder Verschleissteil?



Welchen Zug meinst Du, den Zug in der Stütze oder den Zug der am Rahmen verlegt ist? Egal welcher es ist, beide kannst Du selbst wieder erneuern.


----------



## hepp (13. Februar 2014)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit der Zug gerissen. Einige Seiten zuvor hat jemand berichtet, dass es den Zug nicht als Ersatzteil gibt und man die Stütze einschicken muss. Hat jemand schonmal selber gewechselt? Was kostet der Austausch wenn ich die Lev einschicken muss? Ein Fall von Garantie/Gewährleistung oder Verschleissteil?



Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Du den Zug im Inneren der Stütze meinst, schau doch mal auf die Seite von Kind Shock, da gibt es ein Service-Video zur Lev, das genau erklärt, wie der Seilzug im Inneren gewechselt wird. Als zusätzliche Info ist vielleicht noch interessant, dass das Zugseil in den Kabelklemmen mit kleinen Kunststoffkügelchen verklebt ist, scheinbar um dieses vor der Beschädigung durch die Madenschrauben zu schützen. Hier hilft kurz ein Feuerzeug ran zu halten, dann bekommt man das Seil los bzw. kann dann die Kugeln mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher rausdrücken. Weiter solltest Du darauf achten, das Seil entsprechend der Vorgabe abzulängen. Ansonsten seht der Mechanismus entweder permanent unter Spannung und die Stütze arretiert nicht oder der Leerweg ist zu groß und sie lässt sich nicht einfahren.

Vorher kannst Du noch entscheiden, ob Du das Originalseil von KS, z. B. bei gocycle, für teures Geld kaufst oder Dir im Angelladen 0.6 – 0,8 mm geflochtene Angelschnur für Großfische (Wels, Weißer Hai, Moby Dick etc.) oder entsprechend dicke „Vorfachschnur“ (was immer das auch sein mag) aus Kevlar oder Dyneema besorgst. Diese Seile haben eine Tragkraft von 80 – 120 kg, dehnen sich nicht und widerstehen selbst scharfen Fischzähnen und funktionieren einwandfrei! So etwas haben Angelläden als Meterware. Wenn Du dann sagst, Du brauchst einen Meter, lachen die sich halb tot. Zwei Meter Seil haben mich dann nur einen Beitrag in die Kaffeekasse gekostet!


----------



## boarder87 (13. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Du den Zug im Inneren der Stütze meinst, schau doch mal auf die Seite von Kind Shock, da gibt es ein Service-Video zur Lev, das genau erklärt, wie der Seilzug im Inneren gewechselt wird. Als zusätzliche Info ist vielleicht noch interessant, dass das Zugseil in den Kabelklemmen mit kleinen Kunststoffkügelchen verklebt ist, scheinbar um dieses vor der Beschädigung durch die Madenschrauben zu schützen. Hier hilft kurz ein Feuerzeug ran zu halten, dann bekommt man das Seil los bzw. kann dann die Kugeln mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher rausdrücken. Weiter solltest Du darauf achten, das Seil entsprechend der Vorgabe abzulängen. Ansonsten seht der Mechanismus entweder permanent unter Spannung und die Stütze arretiert nicht oder der Leerweg ist zu groß und sie lässt sich nicht einfahren.



Sehr hilfreich das Video, sieht machbar aus.
Mit was hast du die Schnur dann wieder hineingeklebt?


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2014)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich das Video, sieht machbar aus.
> Mit was hast du die Schnur dann wieder hineingeklebt?



Die Schnur wird nicht geklebt, die liegt in einer Nut.


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Du gehst genauso vor wie im Video bis 3:20 Minuten. Wie der Herr von KS andeutet, kannst Du dann noch die Führungsstangen vorsichtig mit einem Messer heraushebeln und dann den Gleitlagerring und die Überwurfmutter entfernen. Das war's, alles subermachen, ordentlich Fett auf den Nadellagering im Tauchrohr, die Führungsstangen und das Standrohr. Dann wieder zusammenstecken, kein Teil vergessen und gemäß des Videos den Rest wieder zusammenschrauben. Fertig



So hab ich jetzt hinter mir. Ein paar Anmerkungen:

-   Das Lösen des Gegenhalters ging bei mir auch nur mit Klebebandtrick. Das Ganze hab ich ohne Schraubstock gemacht. Die Überwurfmutter sind mit ein paar guten gummierten Arbeithandschuhen zu lösen. Beim Gegenhalter mußte außer Klebeband noch ne Wasserpumpenzange mit Unterlage helfen.

-   nicht wie im Video das Standrohr mit einem Ruck rausziehen. Lieber den Alu-Gleitlagerring mit einem Messer o.ä. vorsichtig runterhebeln. Dieser ist nämlich 2-teilig, der äußere Aluring und in der Mitte ein geschlitzter Kunstoffring. Der ist recht empfindlich und ein wenig schwierig wieder reinzuporkeln. Die Oberfläche kann man dabei leicht beschädigen.
Bei mir hats nämlich beim runterziehen den Kunststoffring aus dem Aluring gezogen.

-   Auf jeden Fall die Messingstifte entfernen, damit den Gleitlagerring und die Überwurfmutter runterkriegt.

-   Das Hauptproblem der Schwergängigkeit ist Imho der Abstreifring in der oberen Überwurfmutter. Der war komplett trocken. Den hab ich dann mal ordentlich mit PM600 versorgt. 

-   Das Nadellager kann nicht rosten, da die Lagerrollen aus Messing sind. Sie sind quer zur Bewegungrichtung der Stütze ausgerichte. Ich VERMUTE, dass sie noch nicht mal Gleitlagerfunktion haben, sondern reine Abstützfunktion, damit der Gleitlagerring entlastet wird.

-   Das Tauchrohr hab ich von innen komplett gereinigt. Die Messingstifte funktionieren als Gleitlager. Somit hab ich das Ganze mal gut mit LMX versorgt.

Als kleine Pflege würde ich vorschlagen den Sattelkopf zu entfernen die Überwurfmutter nach oben runterzunehmen und den Abstreifring zu reinigen und neu zu fetten. 

Die Stütze ist noch ausgebaut, aber fühlt sich nun wieder deutlich smoother an. Auf jeden Fall ist das Ausfahren deutlich leiser als am Ende vom Video.


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2014)

gibt es eigentlich schon einen Rep. Tip, wenn die Stütze mal wieder 3cm absackt beim draufsetzen ?


----------



## boarder87 (13. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Schnur wird nicht geklebt, die liegt in einer Nut.





hepp schrieb:


> Als zusätzliche Info ist vielleicht noch interessant, dass das Zugseil in den Kabelklemmen mit kleinen Kunststoffkügelchen verklebt ist, scheinbar um dieses vor der Beschädigung durch die Madenschrauben zu schützen.


Ich rede von den Kunststoffkügelchen, wie hepp geschrieben hat und auch im Video gezeigt wird.




hulster schrieb:


> -   Das Lösen des Gegenhalters ging bei mir auch nur mit Klebebandtrick.



Klebebandtrick? Mir fehlt grad hier noch das Werkzeug drum hab ich den Auslösemechanismus an der Unterseite (Gegenhalter?!) noch nicht demontieren können. Ich denk das wird die Schlüselstelle weil ich nicht mal eine Gurtzange habe...


----------



## cubabluete (14. Februar 2014)

Grundsätzliche Frage: Muss man die Luft ablassen? Ich glaub das geht aus dem Video nicht hervor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Frage: Muss man die Luft ablassen? Ich glaub das geht aus dem Video nicht hervor.



Luft bleibt drin, am oberen Teil der Stütze muß nichts gemacht werden, Sattel kann also auch dran bleiben.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon einen Rep. Tip, wenn die Stütze mal wieder 3cm absackt beim draufsetzen ?


Das würde mich auch Interessieren.
Meine Stütze habe ich bei der ~5 Ausfahrt am eingefahrenen Sattel angehoben. schwupp schon sackt sie ~1cm ein


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2014)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Kunststoffkügelchen, wie hepp geschrieben hat und auch im Video gezeigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Klebebandtrick? Mir fehlt grad hier noch das Werkzeug drum hab ich den Auslösemechanismus an der Unterseite (Gegenhalter?!) noch nicht demontieren können. Ich denk das wird die Schlüselstelle weil ich nicht mal eine Gurtzange habe...



Richtig, es geht hier nur um die Kunstoffkügelchen in den Kabelklemmen, die habe ich mir beim Einbau des neuen Seils auch gespart.

Schüsselstelle kommt hin, hier lag auch bei mir die größte Hürde. Eine Gurtrohrzange solltest Du schon haben, reicht aber wahrscheinlich nicht, da (zumindest bei mir) der Auslösemechanismus ordentlich mit Schraubensicherung in der Kolbenstange festsitzt. Was da hilft ist Klebeband. Kolbenstange entfetten, Gurtrohrzange drum und zusätzlich Klebeband um Stange und Zange. Dies sollte dann gut genug halten, um den Hebel lösen zu können. Man braucht dann auch keinen Schraubstock. Ich habe das Teil beim Zusammenbau dann auch nur noch handfest angzogen, reicht völlig aus.


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> So hab ich jetzt hinter mir. Ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> -   nicht wie im Video das Standrohr mit einem Ruck rausziehen. Lieber den Alu-Gleitlagerring mit einem Messer o.ä. vorsichtig runterhebeln. Dieser ist nämlich 2-teilig, der äußere Aluring und in der Mitte ein geschlitzter Kunstoffring. Der ist recht empfindlich und ein wenig schwierig wieder reinzuporkeln. Die Oberfläche kann man dabei leicht beschädigen.
> Bei mir hats nämlich beim runterziehen den Kunststoffring aus dem Aluring gezogen.
> ...



Bevor ich da mit einem Messer rumpröckel und Gefahr laufe abzurutschen und das Standrohr zu verkratzen, ziehe ich das Ding lieber wie im Video gezeigt mit einem Ruck raus.

Davon, dass die Wälzkörper des zweckentfremdeten "Nadellagers/Gleitlagers", wie immer wir das Teil auch nennen wollen, aus Messing sind und nicht rosten, bin ich nicht überzeugt. Woran machst Du das fest? Bei mir sah es da nach den ersten Anzeichen für Rost aus, als ich die Stütze das erste Mal geöffnet habe. Und wir hatten hier vor einiger Zeit ein paar Bilder einer Stütze, die ebenfalls verdächtig in die Richtung gingen. Schau Dir mal Post 1418 an.


----------



## boarder87 (14. Februar 2014)

beim zusammenbauen Gegenhalter wohl zu fest angezogen..nach fest kommt ab hab ich festgestellt. Ich frag mich warum wollte ich das eigentlich fest anziehen..handfest reicht doch...ich bin so dumm =(((


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Bevor ich da mit einem Messer rumpröckel und Gefahr laufe abzurutschen und das Standrohr zu verkratzen, ziehe ich das Ding lieber wie im Video gezeigt mit einem Ruck raus.
> 
> Davon, dass die Wälzkörper des zweckentfremdeten "Nadellagers/Gleitlagers", wie immer wir das Teil auch nennen wollen, aus Messing sind und nicht rosten, bin ich nicht überzeugt. Woran machst Du das fest? Bei mir sah es da nach den ersten Anzeichen für Rost aus, als ich die Stütze das erste Mal geöffnet habe. Und wir hatten hier vor einiger Zeit ein paar Bilder einer Stütze, die ebenfalls verdächtig in die Richtung gingen. Schau Dir mal Post 1418 an.



1.   Solange du Glück hast und der Gleitlagerring einteilig bleibt. Zum Abhebeln braucht man keine Kraft.

2.   Weil sie bei mir wie Messing aussehen. Selbe Material wie die Gleitlagerstäbe (Bushings). Das orignal verwendete Fett ist gelb/braun, vielleicht erweckt deswegen den Eindruck von Rost? Keine Ahnung. Ich mach sie aber jetzt nicht nochmal auf, um ein Beweisfoto zu machen.
Für mich macht das auch Sinn, weil Stahl für das Lager zu hart wäre und die Beschichtung des Standrohrs beschädigen könnte.


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2014)

So - meine läuft wieder schön geschmeidig. Da ich etwas dickeres Fett verwendet habe, eher ein wenig langsamer. Empfinde ich aber eher als Vorteil, da sich dann Zwischenpositionen besser einstellen lassen.
Mein Tip - wenn es schwergängig wird - erstmal nur die obere Überwurfmutter demontieren (Sattelkloben muss dann ab). Wenn es daruntern halbwegs sauber aussieht, die Gängigkeit ohne die Überwurfmutter testen. Wenn ok, dann nur den Abstreifring schmieren.
Ich werde den Abstreifring als regelmäßig Pflege jetzt 1x pro Halbjahr kontrollieren.


----------



## ml IX (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch einfach mal vor einem Monat mal die Überwurfmutter entfernt, Military crease unter den Abstreifer wieder festgeschraubt und dann ein paar mal hoch und runter, gut ist. Läuft wie geschmiert.


----------



## hepp (17. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> 1.   Solange du Glück hast und der Gleitlagerring einteilig bleibt. Zum Abhebeln braucht man keine Kraft.
> 
> 2.   Weil sie bei mir wie Messing aussehen. Selbe Material wie die Gleitlagerstäbe (Bushings). Das orignal verwendete Fett ist gelb/braun, vielleicht erweckt deswegen den Eindruck von Rost? Keine Ahnung. Ich mach sie aber jetzt nicht nochmal auf, um ein Beweisfoto zu machen.
> Für mich macht das auch Sinn, weil Stahl für das Lager zu hart wäre und die Beschichtung des Standrohrs beschädigen könnte.



Ich meine zwar, dass die Zylinder bei meiner silbern und nicht messingsfarben sind, würde aber jetzt auch nicht meine Hand dafür in Feuer legen und mache sie jetzt auch nicht extra auf, um es rauszufinden . Du hast aber recht, dass Stahl an dieser Stelle eigentlich nicht viel Sinn macht. Vielleicht rostet da auch etwas anderes, das "Nadellager" wird doch glaube ich durch eine Federring oder etwas in dieser Art gesichert, eventuell rostet auch das Teil. Am Fett lag es aber nicht. Ich schau mir die Sache noch einmal genauer an, wenn ich sie das nächste Mal auf habe. Ändert aber nichts an dem Umstand, dass sich an dieser Stelle und im Inneren des Tauchrohrs mit der Zeit ordentlich Dreck sammelt und man gelegentlich mal nach schauen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an dem Umstand, dass sich an dieser Stelle und im Inneren des Tauchrohrs mit der Zeit ordentlich Dreck sammelt und man gelegentlich mal nach schauen sollte.



Also meine war recht sauber und nur der Abstreifring trocken. Etwas Abrieb wird wohl von den Messingstiften in den Nuten kommen.
Was nicht verändert hat, ist die fehlende Arretierung beim Hochheben. Hab ich aber auch nicht erwartet, weil sich der Arretierungsmechanismus ja wohl innerhalb der Federkartusche befindet.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Februar 2014)

Da die Kevlarschnur bei GoCycle ausverkauft ist, bin ich mal der Empfehlung bzgl. Vorfachschnur gefolgt. Schaut dem Original sehr aehnlich. Mal schaun, wie lang das haelt. Danke fuer den Tip!


----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2014)

Sollte eigentlich auch Drachenschnur, Dyneema oder ähnliches gehen. Anstatt kleben könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass ne Aderendhülse funktioniert. Kunststoffkugel kann dann entfallen. Länge wäre mit Aderendhülse auch über nen paar mm verstellbar.


----------



## ralphi911 (19. Februar 2014)

So, meine LEV hat es (nach fast 2 Jahren) auch erwischt. Interner Zug / Schnur gerissen.
Gestern Morgen bei meinem Bikehändler vorbeigebracht. Am Abend schon wieder abgeholt. Wurde sogar kostenlos repariert! Das nennt man Service!


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Februar 2014)

Welcher Haendler repariert das Teil denn Ralphi?


----------



## ralphi911 (19. Februar 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Welcher Haendler repariert das Teil denn Ralphi?


Hallo

ich komme aus der Schweiz. Mein Händler ist die Firma Huwiler Sport. Der Importeur für Kind Shock ist auch gleich in der Nähe.
Also ist er losgefahren, Ersatzteil besorgt und getauscht. Vorteil, wenn man nicht immer alles beim billigsten Shop im Web kauft, sonder einen guten Draht zu seinem Händler hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (19. Februar 2014)

@ralphi911 Das mit dem Zugtausch ist doch echt kein Problem. Da würde mich doch eher interessieren wer die "Lehrerin" auf deinem Avatar ist?!


----------



## ralphi911 (19. Februar 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @ralphi911 Das mit dem Zugtausch ist doch echt kein Problem. Da würde mich doch eher interessieren wer die "Lehrerin" auf deinem Avatar ist?!


 
ich habe mir den Zugtausch schon zugetraut, aber hatte keine passende Schnur zur Hand (Anglershop in der Nähe hatte auch nichts), deshalb beim Händler vorbeigebracht.

Lehrerin: "Kim Kardashian"


----------



## jonalisa (19. Februar 2014)

Habe ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass es sich um eine heisses Alu handelt. Leider steh ich nicht so auf Photoshop veränderte Partygirls, welche voller Carbon sind und die zudem noch auf großen Rädern unterwegs sind. So kann man es glaub ich schön umschreiben. Bilder können eben viel vorgauckeln 

Auf deinem Bild hab ich sie aber nicht erkannt, und ich glaube du solltest ihre Bilder wieder löschen, haben hier echts nichts zu suchen. Wir reden hier ja über ernstzunehmende Themen nicht über billige Einsteigerhardtails.


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Habe ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass es sich um eine heisses Alu handelt. Leider steh ich nicht so auf Photoshop veränderte Partygirls, welche voller Carbon sind und die zudem noch auf großen Rädern unterwegs sind. So kann man es glaub ich schön umschreiben. Bilder können eben viel vorgauckeln
> 
> Auf deinem Bild hab ich sie aber nicht erkannt, und ich glaube du solltest ihre Bilder wieder löschen, haben hier echts nichts zu suchen. Wir reden hier ja über ernstzunehmende Themen nicht über billige Einsteigerhardtails.


 
GENAU !

viel wichtiger fände ich mal einen Tip zur Wartung/Reperatur der Luftkartusche,
damit ich das schei§§ Teil nicht immer einschicken muss 

Danke


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Vermutung,dass die Lev extrem sensibel auf Torsion am Sattel reagiert. Ich hatte jetzt 2x den Fall, dass nachdem ich die Ausrichtung der Sattelnase mittels Oberschenkeleinsatzes korrigieren wollte, nachfolgend die Stütze bei ein- und ausfahren gestockt hat, bis es gar nichr mehr ging. Beim Zerlegen zeigte sich jedesmal, dass die Zugschnur zerrieben und daraufhin wohl gerissen war. Eventuell rutsch die unter Torsionseinfluss aus der kleinen Nut im Fuehrungsrohr, um sich anschließend zu verklemmen. 
Vielleicht hilft es wem.
Echt 'ne hirnverbrannte fehleranfaellige Konstruktion das Teil.


----------



## hepp (27. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber wie soll denn das Führungsseil aus der Nut gedrückt werden können, wenn Du die Stütze verdrehst? Damit das passieren kann muß man schon das gesamte Standrohr aus den Führungen drücken. Wenn man das gemacht hat, kann man dann auch gleich die ganze Stütze in die Tonne packen. Ich finde die Konstruktion auch gar nicht so anfällig. Mein Seil mußte ich bisher nur aufgrund eigener Blödheit erneuern. Und ob es generell bei einer Variostütze eine gute Idee ist, die Ausrichtung des Sattels bei angezogener Sattelklemme zu verändern, würde ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Centi (27. Februar 2014)

Und ob es generell bei einer Variostütze eine gute Idee ist, die Ausrichtung des Sattels bei angezogener Sattelklemme zu verändern, würde ich mal bezweifeln.

Genau das finde ich auch, denn bei Artgerechter Haltung und Pflege läuft das Ding auch ohne Probleme, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## cubabluete (27. Februar 2014)

Man muss ehrlich sagen, dass die Leute schon oft selbst schuld sind, wenn was kaputt geht.
Außerdem ist eine Variostütze schon konstruktionsbedingt a bisserl problematisch und dafür sind sie eh recht zuverlässig.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Februar 2014)

Genau !!


----------



## indian66 (28. Februar 2014)

Weiß Jemand,  wo man die internen drei Führungsstifte herbekommt? 
Meine hat mittlerweile bedenkliches seitliches Spiel,  und der Tausch ist schnell gemacht (wenn man die Stifte hätte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie soll denn das Führungsseil aus der Nut gedrückt werden können, wenn Du die Stütze verdrehst? Damit das passieren kann muß man schon das gesamte Standrohr aus den Führungen drücken.


Du hast sicher eine bessere Erklaerung dafuer, wie sich das Seil aufreiben kann,wenn es nicht aus der Nut rutscht?




> Ich finde die Konstruktion auch gar nicht so anfällig.


Hoffentlich arbeitest du nicht in der Produktentwicklung.



> Und ob es generell bei einer Variostütze eine gute Idee ist, die Ausrichtung des Sattels bei angezogener Sattelklemme zu verändern, würde ich mal bezweifeln.


Wenn man Zeit zum absteigen hat, wozu braucht man dann ueberhaupt eine Variostuetze?


----------



## hepp (28. Februar 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Du hast sicher eine bessere Erklaerung dafuer, wie sich das Seil aufreiben kann,wenn es nicht aus der Nut rutscht?



Vielleicht durch eine fehlerhafte Montage? Wenn Du Dir das Konstrukt einmal genau anschaust, wird Dir auffallen, dass sich selbst im Falle, dass sich das “Standrohr“ im „Tauchrohr“ drehen würde, der Hebelmechanismus auf der Kolbenstange nicht mit dreht, da dieser durch die Endkappe auf dem „Tauchrohr“ fixiert wird. Somit bleibt das Seil immer an der gleichen Stelle. Solange die Endkappe noch nicht aufgeschraubt ist, kannst Du die Kolbenstange aber drehen und damit den Hebel frei positionieren. Sollte der Hebel dann nicht genau ausgerichtet sein, ist es durchaus möglich, dass dann das Seil irgendwo schabt und vorzeitig verschleißt.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitest du nicht in der Produktentwicklung.



Nur weil Du und ein paar andere ein Problem haben, bedeutet es nicht, das die Stütze generell schlecht ist.




beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn man Zeit zum absteigen hat, wozu braucht man dann ueberhaupt eine Variostuetze?



Verstehe den Zusammenhang zum Ausrichten des Sattels nicht!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. März 2014)

Ist die aktuelle LEV den verändert worden zu der hier getesteten ?


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Weiß Jemand,  wo man die internen drei Führungsstifte herbekommt?
> Meine hat mittlerweile bedenkliches seitliches Spiel,  und der Tausch ist schnell gemacht (wenn man die Stifte hätte)


Hat keiner ne Idee,  oder gibts die Stifte nicht einzeln?


----------



## emcolt (7. März 2014)

Meine LEV ist heute gekommen. Als ich das Remotekabel an den Seilzug hängen wollte ist mir das kleine Haltestück vom Seilzug abgeflutscht. Schade. Freute mich schon bei diesem schönen Wetter eine Probefahrt zu machen. In diesem Haltestück ist noch irgendetwas drin. Wie Kunststoff oder so. Muss das raus?
Ich weiss nicht ob ich es probieren soll den das Seil wieder einzufädeln. Ist wohl eine Sisufus Arbeit.
Sonst geht sie halt wieder zurück.

emcolt


----------



## emcolt (7. März 2014)

Habe das Thema mit den Kuststoffkügelchen gefunden. Anscheinend geht es auch ohne, oder braucht es dann etwas anderes. Hat da Jemand Erfahrung?

emcolt


----------



## Timo84 (10. März 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon einen Rep. Tip, wenn die Stütze mal wieder 3cm absackt beim draufsetzen ?



Das Problem habe ich auch. Meine sackt seit gestern ca. 2cm ab. Die Stütze ist jetzt knapp 12 Monate im Einsatz.
Wo schickt man die Stütze am besten zur Reparatur hin?


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. März 2014)

emcolt schrieb:


> Habe das Thema mit den Kuststoffkügelchen gefunden. Anscheinend geht es auch ohne, oder braucht es dann etwas anderes. Hat da Jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> emcolt


Ohne den Kunststoff schert dir die Schraube das Seil ab. Ich habe ersatzweise ein Stueck Plastik eines Kabelbinders so klein abgeschnitten, dass es rein passt. Haelt so weit.
Absolut hirnrissige Frickelkonstruktion das Teil. Wenn du noch kannst, empfehl ich dir die Rueckgabe.


----------



## zupaphil (24. März 2014)

Hi Leute, hab ein Problem mit meiner KS Lev. Und zwar wollte ich am Wochenende mal die Neigung meines Sattels nachjustieren und wollte dazu natürlich die beiden Klemmschrauben lösen. Leider dreht sich bei beiden Schrauben die runde Mutter mit und es löst sich rein gar nix...
Kann mir vlt jmd einen Tip geben wie ich die Schrauben gelöst bekomme? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (24. März 2014)

Das ist ja echt übel. Wie weit schaut die runde Mutter oben noch raus. Evtl. kommst du mit ner kleinen Zange hin. Ob das dann aber von der Kraft her reicht? Oder noch ein wenig Kriechöl auf das Gewinde, damit das leichter geht. Vielleicht hilft's auch wenn du vorne oder hinten am Sattel Druck ausübst, um die Mutter stärker in die Vertiefung zu pressen und dann versuchst die Schraube zu lösen?
Mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Viel Glück!


----------



## Erroll (24. März 2014)

Hast du schraubensicherung verwendet?


----------



## jonalisa (25. März 2014)

Kannst auch versuchen die andere Schraube weider leicht anzuziehen um die eine zu lösen.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (25. März 2014)

habe nun auch eine KS-LEV montiert.....vorher Command-post...war ich nicht zufrieden mit
da mein Rahmen sich wegen der Konturen (und wegen carbon) nirgendwo mit ner normalen Klaue (wie sie praktisch jeder bike-Montageständer hat) klemmen lässt, hatte ich das bike bisher immer an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, auch an der Command-post. Ganz normal eigentlich...

Nun liest man ja viel hier von "LEV zieht dann Luft, wird defekt, senkt sich danach ein paar Zentimeter ab, usw."
In der Bedienanleitung von KS habe ich keine Warnung oder sonstwas dazu finden können...jedesmal auf Nummer sicher gehen, den Zug rausfummeln, Sattelklemme auf, LEV raus und ne gewöhnliche Sattelstütze rein.....würg.....für schnelle Rep. an der Rennstrecke oder wo schnell mal was an bike geschmiert werden muss zu zeitaufwendig finde ich und ausserdem hat man nicht immer eine Ersatzsattelstütze dabei....

Daher meine Frage:
wenn ich die LEV vorher komplett ausfahre (also nicht im eingefahrenen Zustand anhebe....) und dann *an der (goldeloxierten) Kolbenstange/Sattelstütze festklemme und anhebe*, meinetwegen noch nen Lappen unter Klemmzange damit die Kolbenstange nicht verkratzt,.....*gibt es da in der Praxis hinterher Probleme mit LEV?*


----------



## Erroll (25. März 2014)

Mach ich seit 2 Jahren so, wie von dir beschrieben. Alles ok. Keine Probleme bisher. Nur darauf achten, dass die Lev immer voll ausgefahen ist.


----------



## sanwald81 (25. März 2014)

Habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht und bisher keine Probleme mit der Stütze. Wenn die voll ausgefahren ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, was dadurch kaputt gehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (25. März 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht und bisher keine Probleme mit der Stütze. Wenn die voll ausgefahren ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, was dadurch kaputt gehen soll.


 
2x ne Freigabe, schon mal positiv, danke...
gibt es noch weitere Erfahrungen?


----------



## chorge (25. März 2014)

Also für schnell mal was reparieren oder die Kette schmieren stell ich mein Bike übe Kopf ganz einfach auf den sattel und Lenker... Geht schneller und ist unkompliziert!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Glaub, einen Montageständer braucht man eh nur wenn man Kettenschaltung fährt, bzw. wenn man was an der Kettenschaltung macht.

G.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (26. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub, einen Montageständer braucht man eh nur wenn man Kettenschaltung fährt, bzw. wenn man was an der Kettenschaltung macht.
> 
> G.


surprise?...da frag ich mich ob ich der einzige bin, der an seinem MTB ne Kettenschaltung hat, ich dachte immer 99% aller MTB`s hätten sowas.....
.....und klar, bike auf den Kopf stellen geht irgendwie, nur verscheuert`s dann (bei mir) vorallem den LEV-Remote......Leute, ein Montageständer ist doch Gang und Gäbe, hätte nicht gedacht dass das hier bei den Semi-Profi`s hier im Forum nicht so ist.


----------



## Korbinator (26. März 2014)

Kein Hersteller einer absenkbaren Stütze wird Dir eine Freigabe für das Befestigen der Montageständerklaue geben, das wurde hier auch schon mal besprochen. Du glaubst gar nicht, welche Kräfte auf das dünne Rohr wirken, wenn man am anderen Ende des Bikes auch noch so geringe Kräfte einleitet.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> surprise?...da frag ich mich ob ich der einzige bin, der an seinem MTB ne Kettenschaltung hat, ich dachte immer 99% aller MTB`s hätten sowas.....
> .....und klar, bike auf den Kopf stellen geht irgendwie, nur verscheuert`s dann (bei mir) vorallem den LEV-Remote......Leute, ein Montageständer ist doch Gang und Gäbe, hätte nicht gedacht dass das hier bei den Semi-Profi`s hier im Forum nicht so ist.



Kettenschaltung ist bei mir igendwie rar. Scheinbar aus gutem Grund wenn man so soft dran rumstellen muß 

Hab schon zich Räder aufgebaut, aber einen Motageständer besitze ich tatsächlich nicht. Halt entweder mit Rohloff oder max. mit einem Kettenblatt. Ist wohl der Grund warum ich ihn nicht misse.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller einer absenkbaren Stütze wird Dir eine Freigabe für das Befestigen der Montageständerklaue geben, das wurde hier auch schon mal besprochen. Du glaubst gar nicht, welche Kräfte auf das dünne Rohr wirken, wenn man am anderen Ende des Bikes auch noch so geringe Kräfte einleitet.



So sehe ich das auch.

G.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (26. März 2014)

..naja, deswegen will ich ja Praxiserfahrungen zur LEV (meine vorherige Command-post hatte ich so geklemmt, problemlos....von der LEV hört/liest man, soll man nicht am Sattel anheben, usw....).
Klar, die Hersteller, da geb ich dir recht, werden ne generelle Freigabe wohl ablehnen, steht auch nix zu im Manual der KS-LEV.... nur die Kräfte bei artgerechter Bewegung mit sagen wir mal 100 Kg Fahrergewicht was da am Sattel "aufschlägt":
meinst nicht dass die höher sind als alles was du (trotz Hebelarm) im Montageständer erzeugen kannst....?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Die Kräfte die beim Montageständer auf die Stütze wirken sind großteils halt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Drum ist das garnicht vergleichbar. Ich würds nicht machen, wäre mir zu unsicher.

G.


----------



## Korbinator (26. März 2014)

Ich würde es auch nicht machen, schon alleine deswegen, weil ich nicht plötzlich im Trail auf die schöne Funktion verzichten möchte, und den Ärger mit dem Einsenden und eventuellen Kosten weitestgehend vermeiden will. 

Ich für meinen Teil nehme mir lieber die zusätzliche Minute Zeit, um die LEV schnell abzukabeln, und die starre Ersatzstütze einzubauen. Dann ist Alles im grünen Bereich, und der Aufwand beim Basteln ist meist eh umfangreicher, als nur das schnelle Einhängen.

Du kannst natürlich mit Deinem Eigentum machen, was Du für richtig hälst, das ist hier ein freies Land, und Du hast für das Zeug nicht wenig Geld bezahlt. Nur solltest Du halt dann im Hinterkopf behalten, dass es teuer wird, falls doch mal was kaputt geht, und der Hersteller die Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie verweigert. Aber bisl Schwund ist ja immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (26. März 2014)

....nun steht`s erstmal unentschieden 2:2
2 machen es, 2 nicht


----------



## chorge (26. März 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> surprise?...da frag ich mich ob ich der einzige bin, der an seinem MTB ne Kettenschaltung hat, ich dachte immer 99% aller MTB`s hätten sowas.....
> .....und klar, bike auf den Kopf stellen geht irgendwie, nur verscheuert`s dann (bei mir) vorallem den LEV-Remote......Leute, ein Montageständer ist doch Gang und Gäbe, hätte nicht gedacht dass das hier bei den Semi-Profi`s hier im Forum nicht so ist.


Also ich (und alle meine Kumpels) haben natürlich ne Kettenschaltung. Und ich hab auch nen Montageständer! Aber nutzen tu ich den seltenst - lieber schnell nen Lumpen auf den Boden und das Bike über Kopf... Für größere Sachen wie Gabelservice oder so, kommt ne olle Stütze in den Rahmen! Die LEV ist ja extrem schnell ausgehängt...


----------



## jonalisa (26. März 2014)

Ich machs auch nicht, die Lev ist im Handumdrehen ausgehängt und ausgetauscht. Ist mir das Risiko nicht wert.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. März 2014)

Ein Dipstaender ist billiger und strafft gleichzeitig den verkuemmerten Bikeroberkoerper


----------



## jonalisa (26. März 2014)

Die Rolle ist ab ;-)


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. März 2014)

Ja, put, versuch mal was vom Gamut zu bestellen


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2014)

Einfach direkt bestellen.

http://www.gamutusa.com/


----------



## zupaphil (26. März 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Hab scheinbar die E-Mail Benachrichtigungen deaktiviert und die Antworten nicht mitbekommen.



sanwald81 schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt übel. Wie weit schaut die runde Mutter oben noch raus. Evtl. kommst du mit ner kleinen Zange hin. Ob das dann aber von der Kraft her reicht? Oder noch ein wenig Kriechöl auf das Gewinde, damit das leichter geht. Vielleicht hilft's auch wenn du vorne oder hinten am Sattel Druck ausübst, um die Mutter stärker in die Vertiefung zu pressen und dann versuchst die Schraube zu lösen?
> Mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Viel Glück!



Ja, echt schei...e! das mit der kleinen Zange hab ich auch schon versucht. Hat aber nix gebracht. Wie du schon befürchtet hast, bringt man nicht genügend Kraft damit auf. Man kommt auch nicht sonderlich gut dran. Das mit dem Druck auf den Sattel ausüben werden ich mal versuchen...Vlt klappts ja...



Erroll schrieb:


> Hast du schraubensicherung verwendet?



Ja, leider schon. Die Stütze hat geknackt wenn man sich auf dem Sattel bewegt hat. Hab dann den Tip mit der Schraubensicherung hier im Forum gelesen und das Knacken war danach auch weg. Das komische ist, dass ich die Schrauben um einige Umdrehungen rausbekommen habe. Der Sattel hat jetzt also ganz leicht Spiel, ist also nicht fest und nicht locker aber nun drehen sich beide Schrauben mit.



jonalisa schrieb:


> Kannst auch versuchen die andere Schraube weider leicht anzuziehen um die eine zu lösen.



Das hab ich auch schon versucht. Leider drehen sich ja beide Schrauben mit. Egal ob fest oder locker...
Der KS Vertrieb hat mich per Mail auch nur darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Teole einzeln kaufen kann und ich die defekten Teile austauschen soll. Hab aber wneig Lust das teure Teil mit Gewalt zu bearbeiten. Hab gehofft, das Problem hatte schonmal jmd. und kennt vlt. die Lösung.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. März 2014)

Eieieieiei..., ihr macht euch einen Kopp´

Ich hebe das Bike am Sattel hoch und die LEV funzt weiter problemlos, klemme die LEV in den Montageständer wenn es mal sein muss aber i.d.R. kann ich auch das Oberrohr dafür nehmen und die Klemmschrauben am Sattel lassen sich beide jederzeit auf und bis 10Nm wieder zu drehen.

Anscheinend habe ich keine Montagsproduktion wie manche von euch erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheese-2402 (26. März 2014)

Evtl kann man die Schraubensicherung warm machen (Fön), vielleicht gehts dann. Es gibt ja Locktide, dass sich bei erwärmen löst. Vielleicht mal so probieren.


----------



## zupaphil (26. März 2014)

sehr guter Hinweis! Danke! Das probiere ich auch mal! Hoffe dabei nur den Rest (Sattel und Stütze zu sehr zu strapazieren)


----------



## zupaphil (27. März 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt übel. Wie weit schaut die runde Mutter oben noch raus. Evtl. kommst du mit ner kleinen Zange hin. Ob das dann aber von der Kraft her reicht? Oder noch ein wenig Kriechöl auf das Gewinde, damit das leichter geht. Vielleicht hilft's auch wenn du vorne oder hinten am Sattel Druck ausübst, um die Mutter stärker in die Vertiefung zu pressen und dann versuchst die Schraube zu lösen?
> Mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Viel Glück!



Dein Tip mit dem Druck auf der gegenseite ausüben hat funktioniert. 
Danke!!!


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Ich hatte meine LEV einmal im Montageständer, danach wollte sie erstmal nicht mehr reingehen... Irgendwann gings dann wieder. Der Reverb machts komischerweise nix aus?

Wer hat hier noch Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit? Das erste Mal hielt meine erste ~3,5 Monate, durfte dann über 2 Monate warten, weil der Importeur 3 Wochen Urlaub gemacht hat und nicht aus den Puschen kam... Hab dann 2 Monate fahren können und jetzt ist das Teil wieder durch. Sackt bei Belastung ab und fährt von alleine wieder aus wenn versenkt...


----------



## flowbike (27. März 2014)

Meine lief fast ein Jahr ohne Probleme, jetzt ist aber der innere Zug gerissen.


----------



## hulster (27. März 2014)

flowbike schrieb:


> Meine lief fast ein Jahr ohne Probleme, jetzt ist aber der innere Zug gerissen.



Wie gesagt - schaut mal nach Drachenschnur. Die sollte problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (27. März 2014)

Hey,
ich würde mir gerne die LEV Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub zulegen. Mein Radl wird sowohl im Bikepark, als auch auf Touren bewegt (Norco Truax). Im Bikepark fahre ich aber eine normale Alu Sattelstütze (weniger Gewicht und Verschleiß).
Kann ich die Sattelstütze einfach herausnehmen und die (Remote-) Leitung von ihr entfernen, sodass ich nicht bei jedem Wechsel die ganze Leitung vom Rahmen und Lenker abmontieren muss?
Besten Dank


----------



## Martin1508 (27. März 2014)

Jap, kein Problem. Staubschutzkappe ab, Zug aushängen, Zug fixieren und gut is. Klappt prima.

Gruss


----------



## hulster (30. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso das Lösen der unteren Kappe dafür sorgt, dass die Stütze nicht mehr arretiert?
Die Luftkartusche wird ja von oben befüllt. Unten sitzt nur die Umlenkung für den Zug. 
Oder wird das eingeschlossene Luftvolumen in der unteren Kappe ernsthaft benötigt, um die Arretierung zurückzudrücken?

Hat mir, nebenbei bemerkt, noch nen amtlichen Einschlag beschert. Stütze ist in der Steilabfahrt mit Stufen rausgekommen und hat arretiert. Die folgenden Schläge der Stufen mit der ausgefahrenen Stütze in den Allerwertesten haben mich abgeworfen wie ein bockiges Pferd.
Hab die Stütze am nächsten Tag dann demontiert und gesehen, dass die Kappe sich bestimmt 3-4 Umdrehungen gelöst hat. Gewinde ist ja recht lang. Zugeschraubt, gefahren, getestet - Alles gut.

Also - besser regelmäßig kontrollieren, insbesondere bei ersten Anzeichen, dass sie mal hängt oder umgekehrt was rausrutscht.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. März 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso das Lösen der unteren Kappe dafür sorgt, dass die Stütze nicht mehr arretiert?


Weil sich dann das Fuehrungsrohr so verschiebt, dass das innere Seil sich nicht mehr lockern kann und damit die Umlenkung dauerhaft auf den Arretiersplint drueckt.

Oh man, hatte gehofft derweil alle Fallen von dem Teil zu kennen...hoff dir gehts gut.


----------



## hulster (30. März 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Oh man, hatte gehofft derweil alle Fallen von dem Teil zu kennen...hoff dir gehts gut.



Danke der Nachfrage, war leider nen amtlicher Einschlag, aber im Großen und ganzen Gut. Kosten: Eine Schulter und ein Bremsgriff.
(Schulter ordentliche Prellung)
Ärgerliche ist, dass man Stütze hätte problemlos in echten 3 Minuten mitten auf'm Trail reparieren können, inkl. Ein-/Ausbau ausrichten.

Das mit der Führungshülse versteh ich nicht. Die Kappe ist ja viel länger und hat auch kein Innenleben. Wie soll sich da die Führungshülse mit oder ohne lockere Kappe anders verschieben?


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. März 2014)

Die Kappe arrentiert nach Verschraubung erst die Lage von Fuehrungsrohr zu Innenleben. 
Schraubs nochmal runter, halt das Rohr und verstell die Stuetze dabei, dann solltest du's sehen.


----------



## knogi (30. März 2014)

Hast Glück dass meine grad neben mir liegt, dann kriegst sogar Fotos zur Erklärung dazu. Die Endkappe sorgt dafür, dass die Platte an der der Hebel für die Arretierung befestigt ist nicht herausrutscht. Ist die Endkappe nicht fest, so drück der Sattel diese Platte nach unten, dadurch wird der innere Seilzug gespannt und dadurch hast du keine Arretierung.


----------



## hulster (30. März 2014)

Dank euch Beiden, ist jetzt klar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2014)

Neue Zugverlegung meiner KS LEV...



Außenhülle: Jagwire
Schaltzug: Niro-Glide Turbo 1,1 mm / 2200 mm Länge
Zugumlenkung: Reset Cockpit Pipe

Nachdem der Originalzug das Versenken schwergängiger hat werden lassen, flutscht es jetzt wieder wie eine Eins!


----------



## Pleitegeier (1. April 2014)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch die KS Lev gönnen und habe nun öfter lesen müssen, dass die Stütze selbstständig absackt. Durch 70 Seiten wollte ich mich jetzt nicht lesen und deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr kurz und knapp sagt könnt: 

Taugen die Dinger noch was? Sind von dem Problem eher die 2014er Modelle betroffen? Oder sollte man bei >90kg besser die Finger davon lassen ("_empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90 kg_")?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (1. April 2014)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch die KS Lev gönnen und habe nun öfter lesen müssen, dass die Stütze selbstständig absackt. Durch 70 Seiten wollte ich mich jetzt nicht lesen und deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr kurz und knapp sagt könnt:



Die Dinger taugen was. Im Normalfall gibt es keine Probleme. Es können sich im Betrieb Teile lockern, die dieses Verhalten verursachen. Dies kündigt normalerweise langsam an. Es gibt eine Endkappe am unteren Teil der Sattelstütze die aufgeschraubt ist und sich lockern kann. Diese muss nur wieder festgeschraubt werden. Dies kann man zur Not auch in 3 min auf'm Trail machen. Außerdem die obere Führung.
Man könnte die entsprechenden Gewinde sichern, hätte dann aber ggf. Problem bei der Wartung/Pflege.
Wer das Problem vermeiden möchte kontrolliert alle 2-4 Wochen.
Wenn du einfach mal nur die letzte Seite liest wird es erklärt und sogar mit Bildern.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. April 2014)

Habe meine LEV 150 seit über einem Jahr auf allen Trails dieser Erde auf und ab im Betrieb.
Musste keine Schraube nachziehen, führe keine Wartung durch (warum auch????), hebe mein Bike am Sattel hoch und klemme dieses -wenn es sein muss- auch daran im Montageständer. Resultat: Keine lockeren Teile, keine Fehlfunktion, 100%ige Funktionstüchtig- und Fähigkeit.
Ich wiege 92Kg plus 3Kg Backpack. 

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Martin1508 (1. April 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Habe meine LEV 150 seit über einem Jahr auf allen Trails dieser Erde auf und ab im Betrieb.
> Musste keine Schraube nachziehen, führe keine Wartung durch (warum auch????), hebe mein Bike am Sattel hoch und klemme dieses -wenn es sein muss- auch daran im Montageständer. Resultat: Keine lockeren Teile, keine Fehlfunktion, 100%ige Funktionstüchtig- und Fähigkeit.
> Ich wiege 92Kg plus 3Kg Backpack.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem?


 
Du! Kleiner Scherz.

Du solltest Lotto spielen bei deinem Glück.

Grüße


----------



## pommes5 (1. April 2014)

kann des schwarzen ritters worte bestaetigen. abgesehen vom hochheben am sattel und der montagestaender nummer mach ich daa sogar mit 10 kilo mehr seit nem guten jahr problemlos (ebenfalls 150mm)


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. April 2014)

Falls du bergab gern am Sattel lenkst, wuerde ich die Finger davon lassen. Meine 100kg scheinen sie dagegen nicht zu stoeren


----------



## chorge (2. April 2014)

Meine funktioniert seit fast 2 Jahren (erste Serie!) immer noch wunderbar! NICHTS dran gemacht, sogar noch der erste Zug... Nur das Spiel ist etwas größer geworden - was man aber beim biken nicht spürt...
Dennoch werd ich sie gegen die Vecnum tauschen - 20cm auf einen Rutsch sind einfach eine Ansage!!! Zudem überzeugt der modulare Aufbau und die daraus resultierende Wartungs-/Reparaturfreundlichkeit der Vecnum...
Die LEV wandert dann in mein Zweitbike, wo derzeit noch ne Reverb werkelt...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. April 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Du solltest Lotto spielen bei deinem Glück.


Mache ich, aber mit viiiiiel weniger Erfolg bzw Glück 

Die Vecnum ist natürlich auch ein interessantes Modell, was man da so liest. Aber die 150mm der LEV sind für mich völlig ausreichend, zudem ist mein Budget für diese Saison bereits ausgereitzt.


----------



## hulster (2. April 2014)

Die Vecnum ist zwar ein bisschen leichter und hat mehr Hub. Ist aber für mich nicht der wichtigste Punkt.
Egal fast bei welchem Defekt, Luftfeder, Remote etc. kann die Stütze noch mit der Hand bedient werden und bleibt voll funktionfähig, da sie feste Rasten hat. Das ist für mich für ne weiter entfernte Tagestour oder mehrtägige Tour ein Vorteil.
Sonst finde ich, ist die LEV ne sehr robuste Stütze. Ob sich mal was lockert ist ja von den individuellen Bedingungen abhängig. Mit mehr Presspassung im Sitzrohr kann sich die untere Kappe nun mal schlechter abdrehen.
Wer sie sich schon mal von Innen angesehen, versteht, wieso 1x jährlich nen kleine Service nicht schaden kann.
Man sieht halt nix, wenn man von Außen ein bisschen pflegt, genau wie bei ner Gabel. Bemerkt wird dann erst bei einem Defekt was und stellt im Nachhinein fest, dass ein wenig mehr Pflege gut getan hätte.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Ich habe gestern meine 125mm Command Post gegen die ganz neue 2014er LEV mit 150mm getauscht.

Die 2014er ist komplett schwarz und etwas leichter und geht anscheinend auch gleich kaputt 

Die untere Sattelklemmplatte ist nun aus Carbon und hält den in der Anleitung angegebenen Drehmoment von 10Nm bei weitem nicht Stand!!!
Habe zunächst den Sattel mit den beiden Schrauben mit 5Nm geklemmt und ausgerichtet. Danach habe ich den Drehmo auf 8,5Nm gestellt um beide Schrauben im Wechsel gleichmässig fest zu ziehen.
Doch bevor ich die 8,5 Nm erreichte machte es einmal laut KNACK und die Carbonplatte war gebrochen 

So eine Sch...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (4. April 2014)

Krass!!!!!!
Bilder bitte...


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Grade mit Winora telefoniert...

Wow, der Herr L. war mal echt nett!!!

Ich bekomme heute noch eine Alu Klemmplatte zugeschickt und er setzt sich umgehend mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung.
Meine Vermutung, dass der Wert von 10Nm zu Hoch ist, konnte er sich auch vorstellen. Die beigefügte Montageanleitung ist auf jeden Fall die der LEV 2012 welche noch eine Alu Klemmplatte hat.

*Ich empfehle jedem der eine 2014er LEV bekommt, den Sattel erstmal nur mit max 6Nm zu klemmen!!!*
Ich schicke meine Platte da hin und bekomme Rückmeldung, ob es evtl doch "nur" ein Materialfehler war. Das Ergebnis werde ich dann hier posten.

Eine neue Carbonplatte bekomme ich im Nachgang auch noch zugeschickt. Diese ist nur noch nicht als Ersatzteil verfügbar...

Anbei ein Bild von der Platte:


----------



## hulster (4. April 2014)

Super - reines Faserteil. Kein Gewebe. Kein Wunder, dass das an der Stelle nicht hält.


----------



## cubabluete (4. April 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meine 125mm Command Post gegen die ganz neue 2014er LEV mit 150mm getauscht.
> 
> Die 2014er ist komplett schwarz und etwas leichter und geht anscheinend auch gleich kaputt
> 
> ...



Hast auch ein Foto von der Stütze? Ist die aus Carbon?
Hab mal gelesen, dass die eine aus Carbon (allerdings eine kurze) rausbringen.
Finde niemanden, der die neue anbietet (die mit schwarzem Tauchrohr).
Danke.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Bitteschön


----------



## chorge (4. April 2014)

KS sollte DRINGEND den gesamten Stützenkopf überarbeiten! Auch auf das Drehkonzept wäre zugunsten von Stabilität lieber zu verzichten...

Schwarz ist geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Hmmm...

Ich persönlich finde den Stützkopf eigentlich ziemlich gut.

Auf jeden Fall besser als den meiner alten Command Post.


----------



## jonalisa (4. April 2014)

Die runden Muttern wurden auch noch nicht ersetzt...
Die obere Platte wird sich auch nach wie vor verbiegen können und sich dadurch lockern, aber ist ja alles durch Truvativstützen lösbar.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (4. April 2014)

["Eine neue Carbonplatte bekomme ich im Nachgang auch noch zugeschickt. Diese ist nur noch nicht als Ersatzteil verfügbar...[/QUOTE]

Auwei, kann gut sein dass KS hier Ihren Ruf als "relativ haltbar" ruinieren wollen, wenn das carbon-Plättchen öfter zickt, hat das jedenfalls Potential dazu..

Sumsemann: Informiere uns bitte über den Fortgang der Reklamation.....


----------



## sanwald81 (4. April 2014)

Die Platte sieht ja nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass so ein Teil eine z.B. etwas unsanfte Landung mit dem Hinterteil auf dem Sattel aushält, sollte es nicht schon vorher brechen.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Wie schon erwähnt bekomme ich (hoffentlich morgen) erstmal ne Alu Klemmplatte.

Meine gebrochene Carbonplatte geht Montag dann zu Winora. Im Nachgang bekomme ich dann eine neue Carbonklemmplatte mit dem Hinweis ob meine einen Materialfehler hatte oder das angegebene Drehmoment einfach zu hoch ist...

Ich tippe aber wie Herr L. von Winora auf ein zu hohes Drehmoment. Schon beim festziehen merkte ich, dass da was nicht passt. Zunächst hatte ich den Drehmo auf 5Nm gestellt und den Sattel mit diesem Wert ausgerichtet. Dann auf 8,5Nm und abwechselnd die beiden Schrauben festgezogen. 
Wenn ich z.B. ne Schraube am Bremssattel von 5Nm auf 8,5Nm anziehe, dann ist das etwa ne viertel bis halbe Umdrehung...
Bei der Sattelklemmung konnte ich drehen, drehen, drehen...
Der Drehmo wollte nicht klicken!!! Die Carbonplatte hat sich also munter gebogen, bis sie dann brach 

Und wir wollen mal ganz ehrlich sein, wenn 10Nm angegeben sind, dann dürfte sie ja auch bei 12 oder 13 Nm noch nicht brechen, da ja auch das Gewicht des Fahrers nochmal Druck auf diese Platte ausübt...

Ich werde wohl, auch nach erhalt einer neuen Carbonklemmplatte, die Aluplatte erstmal drin lassen. Die paar Gramm mehr sind egal, dass sicherere Gefühl aber unbezahlbar...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2014)

Das ist nicht Winora sonder E. Wiener Bike Parts


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

Habe aber bei Winora angerufen und wurde dann weiter verbunden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2014)

OK, scheint das gleiche 
http://www.bike-parts.de/


----------



## hulster (4. April 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich tippe aber wie Herr L. von Winora auf ein zu hohes Drehmoment. Schon beim festziehen merkte ich, dass da was nicht passt. Zunächst hatte ich den Drehmo auf 5Nm gestellt und den Sattel mit diesem Wert ausgerichtet. Dann auf 8,5Nm und abwechselnd die beiden Schrauben festgezogen.
> Wenn ich z.B. ne Schraube am Bremssattel von 5Nm auf 8,5Nm anziehe, dann ist das etwa ne viertel bis halbe Umdrehung...
> Bei der Sattelklemmung konnte ich drehen, drehen, drehen...
> Der Drehmo wollte nicht klicken!!! Die Carbonplatte hat sich also munter gebogen, bis sie dann brach



Die ca. 10 Nm sollte sie aber schon abkönnen. Am Sattel liegen schon ganz schöne Belastungen an. Entwerde ist er dann eventuell zu locker und löst sich bzw. verrutscht, oder die Belastung sorgt dafür, dass die Platte bricht.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2014)

Wo hast Du die schwarze Lev her? Ich habe gestern eine Lev von BMO bekommen, und die ist nicht schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. April 2014)

Da werden noch genug Restbestände in den Lagern liegen


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2014)

10NM am Sattel...made my day !


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die schwarze Lev her? Ich habe gestern eine Lev von BMO bekommen, und die ist nicht schwarz!



Ich habe sie bereits am 27.2.14 über meinen localen Händler bestellen lassen.
Also ganz explizit das komplett schwarze 2014er Modell.
Am Donnerstag kam sie dann...

Der einzige mir bekannte online Händler der sie momentan gelistet hat ist HiBike.
"Kind Shock LEV Mod. 2014"


----------



## Kharne (4. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 10NM am Sattel...made my day !



Die brauchts an der LEV, sonst knarzt der Sattel wie Sau...


----------



## indian66 (5. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die brauchts an der LEV, sonst knarzt der Sattel wie Sau...


Yepp


----------



## Kharne (5. April 2014)

Ich bin gespannt wie lange meine LEV diesmal braucht bis ich sie wiederhabe und wie lange sie dann hält...


----------



## chorge (5. April 2014)

Mit Montagepaste knarzt nix


----------



## Kharne (5. April 2014)

Mit Montagepaste fressen sich die Schrauben fest, durfte beide ausbohren letztens...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Ich benutze Sattel mit Carbonstreben, Montagepaste und Titanschrauben und -muttern bei der LEV. No probs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. April 2014)

DHL war grade beim Nachbarn und ist dann an meinem Haus vorbei gefahren...

Sie hatten heute leider kein Päckchen für mich...

Damit ist das Wochenende wohl gelaufen und ich kann nicht fahren


----------



## chorge (5. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mit Montagepaste fressen sich die Schrauben fest, durfte beide ausbohren letztens...


Nicht auf die Schrauben, nur auf die anderen Teile!


----------



## hulster (5. April 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Mit Montagepaste knarzt nix



 - Bei mir genau das Gegenteil. Hatte auch gedacht Montagepaste hilf und knarzte wie Sau. Alles sauber gemacht und fasst nix mehr.
Aber die Sattelklemme ist der Hauptkritikpunkt bei der LEV. Versteht nicht, wieso man bei dem Preis so nen Bastelteil verbauen muss. Das ist ja nun wirklich ein bewährtes Bauteil, bei dem es satt und genug funktionierende Konstruktionen gibt.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. April 2014)

Ich würde die "Kontaktpunkte" aber auch nicht mit Montagepaste bestreichen...

Ich würde zähes Fett (z.B. PM600) nehmen.

Also der Bereich wo der Kopf auf der Stütze aufliegt sowie die Kugelmuttern aussen und der Kopf der Schrauben.


----------



## froride (5. April 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> - Bei mir genau das Gegenteil. Hatte auch gedacht Montagepaste hilf und knarzte wie Sau. Alles sauber gemacht und fasst nix mehr.
> Aber die Sattelklemme ist der Hauptkritikpunkt bei der LEV. Versteht nicht, wieso man bei dem Preis so nen Bastelteil verbauen muss. Das ist ja nun wirklich ein bewährtes Bauteil, bei dem es satt und genug funktionierende Konstruktionen gibt.



Es gibt verschiedene Montagepasten. Die für Carbon mit den Kügelchen drin, meist rot. Die knarzt bei Metall-Metall schnell mal. Dann gibt es noch Blue Grease Montagepasten für Metalle, da knarzt nix.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. April 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> DHL war grade beim Nachbarn und ist dann an meinem Haus vorbei gefahren...
> 
> Sie hatten heute leider kein Päckchen für mich...
> 
> Damit ist das Wochenende wohl gelaufen und ich kann nicht fahren




Ich nehme alles zurück!!!

Das Teil kam grade per Post 
...incl. T-Shirt

Einen herzlichen Dank an Wiener Bike Parts!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. April 2014)

Aber der Stress den KS sich selbst und den Kunden mit der neuen Carbonklemmplatte antut lohnt bei dem doch beträchtlichen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Bauteilen...   (Achtung Ironie)


----------



## chorge (5. April 2014)

Wenn das mal nicht lohnend ist...


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. April 2014)

Bemerkst du denn sonstige unterschiede zum 2013er Modell? Die Platte gibt's ja zum Glueck einzeln aus Alu zu kaufen.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. April 2014)

Da ich vorher eine Command Post hatte, kann ich nix zu eventuellen Unterschieden sagen.
Ich glaube aber, dass bis auf die Farbe (jetzt schwarz), der Carbonplatte und der Sattelklemmschrauben aus Titan ansonsten alles gleich ist.

Die reine Stütze (ohne Zug und Hebel) wiegt in 30,9 x 150mm 505gr

Der mitgelieferte leichtbau Zug und Hülle taugen meiner Meinung nach nicht die Bohne!!!! ...und auch den Hebel finde ich nicht so Ideal.

Nutzen tue ich den Specialized Hebel in Verbindung mit einem normalen Schaltzug/Hülle.


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. April 2014)

Falls du sie mal aufschraubst waeren ein paar Fotos der inneren Zugmechanik nett


----------



## chorge (6. April 2014)

Also der Hebel ist doch top... Seltsam!


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2014)

Wird es die 27.2mm Lev auch mit schwarzer Gleitrohrbeschichtung geben?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. April 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Also der Hebel ist doch top... Seltsam!


Ich nutze Specialized Griffe, da die nur innen geklemmt werden und eine Plastikhülse unter dem Gummi haben. Dadurch kann man den Griff 10-15mm über das Lenkerende hinaus montieren. So habe ich aus meinem 720er Lenker einen 750er gemacht 

Der Speci Hebel kann, wie bei KS i.V.m. ODI Griffen, als Lockring bei Speci Griffen benutzt werden.


----------



## Scuta (10. April 2014)

@Sumsemann

kann es sein das du die Stütze anders als ich montiert hast und deshalb bei dir dieses Carbon Teil gesprungen ist?

Ich habe zuerst den Sattel  mit der vorderen Schraube ausgerichtet (Sattelspitze). Ohne Drehmoment!!!! Danach die hintere Schraube mit Drehmoment festgezogen, dadurch wird auf die vordere Spannung aufgebaut und du bekommst die vordere nicht mal mehr los!
Ich wollte jetzt vorne öffnen um mich zu vergewissern ob mein Teil auch nicht schon Kaputt ist, als ich das lesen musste ^^.

Ich wollte jetzt zuerst mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel die vordere Schraube öffnen, die ich vorher "ohne" Drehmoment anzog und zerstörte mir dabei meinen Torxschlüssel. So fest saß das Ding.
Also musste ich jetzt zuerst hinten öffnen damit die Spannung wieder weg ging und ich die vordere ohne Mühe öffnen konnte.
Meine Platte ist noch heile!


----------



## msl70 (10. April 2014)

guten aben'
ich hab da ein grösseres problem: seit fast zwei jahren fahr ich nun mit freuden die lev und merke nun, dass ich nicht mehr ohne kann 
festgestellt hab ich dies weil das innere zugkabel gerissen ist und ich kein ersatz kevlarseil bei gocycle bekomme. zu allem elend habe ich eine der kleinen kugeln, welche das seil klemmt verloren… sch… 
die vorfachschnur ø 1mm aus dem angelladen, ist zu dünn und reisst bei kleinster zugkraft… sche…
wo bekomme ich ersatzmaterial: kevlarseil und klemmen mit internen kugeln? oder hat jemand eine kreative idee?

danke für euer feedback

fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2014)

Geh auf die Bike-Parts.de Webseite und kontaktiere Herrn Lassonczyk


----------



## msl70 (10. April 2014)

hab ich gemacht, mal schauen was kommt...
danke für deine antwort


----------



## hepp (11. April 2014)

msl70 schrieb:


> guten aben'
> ich hab da ein grösseres problem: seit fast zwei jahren fahr ich nun mit freuden die lev und merke nun, dass ich nicht mehr ohne kann
> festgestellt hab ich dies weil das innere zugkabel gerissen ist und ich kein ersatz kevlarseil bei gocycle bekomme. zu allem elend habe ich eine der kleinen kugeln, welche das seil klemmt verloren… sch…
> die vorfachschnur ø 1mm aus dem angelladen, ist zu dünn und reisst bei kleinster zugkraft… sche…
> ...



1 mm Kevlar-Vorfachschnur ist zu dünn und reißt? Ich nutze seit Monaten 0,6 mm Wallerschnur ohne Kugeln und die funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Originalschnur hat meines Wissens nur 0,8 mm. Vielleicht ist Deine zu dick und reibt sich auf? Ein Kevlarseil in dieser Dicke bekommt man nicht so einfach zerissen. Die sollte Zugkräfte von 80 - 120 kg aushalten. Ich würde sagen irgend etwas stimmt nicht.


----------



## Scuta (11. April 2014)

so hab heute die Info gekriegt, Ich bekomme auch eine Neue Platte bei der LEV 2014. 
Sozusagen eine Rückrufaktion!


----------



## xe4500 (11. April 2014)

Bei mir wollen Sie die komplette Stütze inklusive Zubehör zurückhaben und dann bekomme ich eine neue mit überarbeiteter Carbonplatte.


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. April 2014)

Die 10Nm aus dem Handbuch sind uebrigens korrekt. Ausprobiert hab ich die vorerst aber nicht 




msl70 schrieb:


> zu allem elend habe ich eine der kleinen kugeln, welche das seil klemmt verloren… sch…
> die vorfachschnur ø 1mm aus dem angelladen, ist zu dünn und reisst bei kleinster zugkraft


Wie einige Seiten zuvor bereits nachzulesen: Ohne die Plastikinlays rubbelt sich auch Kevlar egal welcher Dicke auf. Ich hatte damals einfach ein Ministueck aus einem Kabelbinder geschnitten und an Stelle der Plastikkuegelchen verwendet. Hat gehalten.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. April 2014)

Jetzt mit der Alu Platte habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Stütze. Funktioniert 1A und würde sie so wieder kaufen und auch der Command Post (von der ich sehr überzeugt war) jederzeit vorziehen!!!

Habe den Sattel zunächst mit den beiden Schrauben ausgerichtet und dann mit dem Drehmo beide Schrauben abwechselnd, Stück für Stück fest gezogen bis die 10 NM erreicht waren.

Alles bisher TOP!


----------



## Korbinator (13. April 2014)

Ich suche einen Tauschpartner für eine 1x gefahrene LEV in 125mm Länge mit 31,6mm Durchmesser. Rechnung und OVP ist vorhanden. Ich bräuchte eine 30,9er mit 100mm. Bitte um kurze Message, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. April 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jetzt mit der Alu Platte habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Stütze. Funktioniert 1A und würde sie so wieder kaufen und auch der Command Post (von der ich sehr überzeugt war) jederzeit vorziehen!!!
> 
> Habe den Sattel zunächst mit den beiden Schrauben ausgerichtet und dann mit dem Drehmo beide Schrauben abwechselnd, Stück für Stück fest gezogen bis die 10 NM erreicht waren.
> 
> Alles bisher TOP!


 
Also, bezüglich der 10Nm kann ich nur sagen, dass sie bei der Aluplatte absolut Sinn machen. Durch die Erfahrung mit den Vorgängerstützen habe ich anfänglich den Sattel mit 6Nm fixiert. Jede Tour war durch unüberhörbares Knacken begleitet. Also, Drehmomentschlüssel raus und 10Nm eingestellt. Schrauben fest, Knacken weg.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (17. April 2014)

Meine Lev 150 is heute kaputt gegangen. Das Seil is abgerissen und jetzt geht nichts mehr!!!

WO KANN ICH SIE ZUR REPERATUR HIN EINSCHICKEN????


----------



## nimbus_leon (17. April 2014)

Meine Lev 150 is heute kaputt gegangen. Das Seil is abgerissen und jetzt geht nichts mehr!!!

WO KANN ICH SIE ZUR REPERATUR HIN EINSCHICKEN????


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (17. April 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Meine Lev 150 is heute kaputt gegangen. Das Seil is abgerissen und jetzt geht nichts mehr!!!
> 
> WO KANN ICH SIE ZUR REPERATUR HIN EINSCHICKEN????


Wiener bike parts oder erstmal zum Händler falls du sie von einem hast...


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. April 2014)

Hatte vorhin einen Anruf vom Haendler bzgl. Rueckrufaktion des 2014er Modells. Die wollen mir demnaechst einfach eine verbesserte Carbonplatte zusenden.


----------



## boarder87 (18. April 2014)

Hat jemand mal den inneren Zug gewechselt und sich an das service Video von KS gehalten? Passt das mit den 15mm abmessen bei euch? Hab mich genau dran gehalten aber der Zug ist nur gerade so lang, dass er nicht mehr unter Spannung steht? Der zylinder zum einhängen ist aber ganz in der Ecke...passt das? Weis nicht wie es vor dem seilriss war?


----------



## emcolt (18. April 2014)

Da ich noch Garantie hatte, habe ich Sie eingeschickt. Eine Woche später konnte ich Sie wieder montieren. Kann dir also nicht helfen.
Aber vielleicht du mir. Was hast du für ein Seil genommen? Die anderen Bestandteile habe ich als Reserve. Nur noch kein Seil.

emcolt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (18. April 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Meine Lev 150 is heute kaputt gegangen. Das Seil is abgerissen und jetzt geht nichts mehr!!!
> 
> WO KANN ICH SIE ZUR REPERATUR HIN EINSCHICKEN????


war bei mir auch. Ich hatte meine von Gocycle. Nach Anfrage, sagten die mir, daß ich Sie zu denen zurück schicken soll.
Gocycle hat sie dann zum Importeur geschickt. Gestern kam sie zurück mit neuer Kartusche und repariertem Seilzug.
Mit Versandzeit hat das Ganze gut 2 Wochen gedauert, was ich noch okay finde.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2014)

Die Raklamtion jetzt lief ganz gut. Am 27.3. war sie bei HiBike, gestern hab ich ne Mail gekriegt, dass sie die Stütze zurück haben, leider haben sie sie noch nicht versendet  Wird also frühestens Donnerstag was...


----------



## boarder87 (18. April 2014)

emcolt schrieb:


> Da ich noch Garantie hatte, habe ich Sie eingeschickt. Eine Woche später konnte ich Sie wieder montieren. Kann dir also nicht helfen.
> Aber vielleicht du mir. Was hast du für ein Seil genommen? Die anderen Bestandteile habe ich als Reserve. Nur noch kein Seil.
> 
> emcolt


Hab mir ne angelschnur geholt...werd es damit mal ausprobieren.  Kann jemand mal schauen, wie viel Spiel das Seil oben hat, also da wo man den remote Zug in den Zylinder ein hängt? Sitzt der Zylinder ganz in der Ecke oder kann man den hoch und runter schieben? (Im ausgehängten zustand natürlich)


----------



## emcolt (18. April 2014)

Im ausgehängten Zustand war er bei mir ganz Oben. Ohne Spiel.

emcolt


----------



## boarder87 (18. April 2014)

emcolt schrieb:


> Im ausgehängten Zustand war er bei mir ganz Oben. Ohne Spiel.
> 
> emcolt


Danke...so ist es bei mir auch.werds nach dem Wochenende testen


----------



## boarder87 (22. April 2014)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Danke...so ist es bei mir auch.werds nach dem Wochenende testen


Leider reichen bei mir die 15mm nicht. Hatte schon Schwierigkeiten beim einhängen weil kein Spiel vorhanden ist und der Haken ja noch dahinter muss. Im eingehängten Zustand steht der Zug unter Spannung und löst aus, so dass die Stütze nicht blockiert wenn man drauf sitzt =( Das heisst alles nochmal auseinander und ein längeren Zug einbauen =(((


----------



## msl70 (22. April 2014)

meine reparatur des zugkabels hat ein wenig gedauert:
- das seil kann problemlos durch eine angelschnur aus dyneema (eine normale vorfachschnur ist zu schwach) ersetzt werden
- die kugeln welche das seil klemmen hab ich, wie weiter vorne empfohlen, durch ein kleines stück kabelbinder ersetzt
- das ganze gemäss dem ks video zusammengebaut

danke an alle, welche ihre tipps hier teilen


----------



## emcolt (24. April 2014)

Wo kann man die Angelschnur aus dyneema kaufen? Welchen Durchmesser und für welches Gewicht hast du genommen. Möchte mir einen Meter oder so als Reserve zu legen. Die Schraubverbindungen habe ich.

emcolt


----------



## hulster (24. April 2014)

emcolt schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Angelschnur aus dyneema kaufen? Welchen Durchmesser und für welches Gewicht hast du genommen. Möchte mir einen Meter oder so als Reserve zu legen. Die Schraubverbindungen habe ich.
> 
> emcolt


Gar nicht, aber im Drachenladen.


----------



## Erroll (24. April 2014)

Angelschnur gibts im Angelladen. Da bekommst du auch die geflochtene, die du brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (24. April 2014)

wichtig ist, dass die schnur aus kevlar ist.
die erste schnur die ich gratis im angelladen erhalten habe, war eine geflochtene vorfachschnur. die riss schon vor dem einbauen.
lass dich in einem guten angeladen beraten.


----------



## Erroll (25. April 2014)

Kennt jemand den genauen Unterschied von der normalen Lev (2012) zur 2014er Lev DX? Meine obere Halteplatte an meiner 2012er Lev verbiegt sich ziemlich schnell, wenn ich mit angegebenem Drehmoment anziehe und verursacht dann ekelhafte Knarz Geräusche. Hab jetzt nochmal ein Set Platten und frische Schrauben bestellt. Wurde an der DX evtl der Haltemechanismus des Sattels überarbeitet? Ich bin mit meiner Lev eigentlich recht zufrieden. Lange war nichts. Evtl würde ich auf die DX umsteigen, wenn sie da was verbessert haben.
Edit: Die DX ist eine OEM Version. Seltsam, dass die bei BC zu haben ist. Scheint aber alles gleich zu sein, bis auf den Alu-Hebel.


----------



## Beppe (29. April 2014)

Gelöscht. Frage wurde rin paar Beiträge vorher beantwortet.


----------



## Heimo (30. April 2014)

Die LEV DX ist offensichtlich eine OEM Version, den sie lässt sich nicht in 20° Schritten einstellen sondern hat einen vorgegebenen Leitungsabgang. In der Beschreibung wird zwar angegeben, dass es alle 60° eine Position gibt, dies dürfte aber nur durch zerlegen der Stütze einstellbar sein.


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2014)

Und wo ist der feste Abgang genau ?


----------



## Heimo (30. April 2014)

Bei meiner ist er auf der 4 Uhr Stellung (120° im Uhrzeigersinn).


----------



## X-TRIME (30. April 2014)

Hallo* san_andreas*,

im Thread* Kind Shock LEV: Die Vario-Sattelstütze im IBC-Fahrbericht *ist unter #104 ein Video zu sehen, in dem die variable Zugeinstellung gezeigt wird.
Ist zwar mit der Demontage/Montage ordentlich aufwendig, aber immerhin machbar.


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2014)

Danke !


----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2014)

Alter ich habe keine Lust mehr...
Hab sie Anfang der Woche nach fast 4 Wochen "repariert" zurückgekriegt, hat zu den Zeitpunkt funktioniert. Heute hock ich mich drauf und das Scheiss Teil sackt wieder von alleine weg. Ich krieg die Krätze, morgen geht das Teil zurück an HiBike, die sollen mir das Geld zurücküberweisen...

Zum Glück hab ich ne Moveloc bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Mai 2014)

Beileid. Meine 2013er ist auch zum zweiten Mal weg. Insgesamt war sie bedeutend länger zur Reparatur als bei mir. Hab jetzt zwei, eine zum weg schicken und eine zum fahren, immer im Wechsel


----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2014)

Das erste Mal war sie Ende November hinüber, hab bis Anfang Februar gewartet bis sie wieder da war... Und dann war sie Mitte März wieder hin. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Scuta (1. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich ne Moveloc bestellt...



Das ist echt ärgerlich, aber die Moveloc muss sich auch mal beweisen .


----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2014)

Die hat zumindest keine komische Anlenkung im Innern, die Kevlarschnur braucht oder ne Luftfeder, die gerne mal kaputt geht.


----------



## Urbayer (2. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich ne Moveloc bestellt...



Hat aber auch eine voraussichtlichen Liefertermin 03.06.2014.
So oft wie der schon verschoben wurde kann man vielleicht bald sagen, "Leider habe ich ne Moveloc bestellt"


----------



## p1nk3y (2. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand auch noch Kratzer in dem Bereich (seitlich, 1x links 1x rechts)? Hat mit einem Angefangen, mittlerweile werdens immer mehr, wie man auf den Bildern sieht. Die Stütze is eigentlich gut geschmiert und ich putz sie immer vor der einer Ausfahrt gründlich ab (die Bilder wurden nach einer Ausfahrt gemacht  )

Man spürt die Kratzer auch bereits mit den Fingernägeln, sind also leider nicht nur oberflächlich :/ ... was kann man da machen das die 1. nicht mehr werden und 2. keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion nehmen (tuns derzeit soweit ich das beurteilen kann nicht, aber wenns schlimmer wird wer weiß ...). Es handelt sich dabei übrigens um die 150er LEV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand noch mal kurz auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich find nicht mehr welche Platte welcher Stütze alternativ verwendet werden konnte. Meinte noch irgendetwas von BBB in Erinnerung zu haben. Hab aber nix gefunden.


----------



## sport.frei (10. Mai 2014)

Glaub Truvativ husselfelt oder holzfeller.


----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2014)

Danke - Truvativ war der entscheidende Hinweis. Und schon funktioniert die Suchfunktion.


----------



## jonalisa (10. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe zunächst auch gemeint das Problem mit der Truvativ Klemme lösen zu können. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die minimal schmäler baut und so die Rails nicht optimal aufnimmt, da die untere Platte der LEV die Sattelschienen in eine andere Position zwingt.
Die Lösung ist also nicht optimal, zumindest nicht mit meinem Sattel. Vielleicht hängt's ja auch nur mit den Sattelrails zusammen. Bei anderen hat es tadellos geklappt. Ich hätte eine Sattelstützen mit besagtem Klemmmechanismus im Bikemarkt, wenn jemand Interesse hätte.


----------



## Kharne (10. Mai 2014)

znarf32 schrieb:


> Hat aber auch eine voraussichtlichen Liefertermin 03.06.2014.
> So oft wie der schon verschoben wurde kann man vielleicht bald sagen, "Leider habe ich ne Moveloc bestellt"



Die Movelock kommt sogar warscheinlich noch bevor ich wieder was von der LEV höre, weil die Trottel bei HiBike die Stütze kommentarlos wieder an den Service geschickt haben, obwohl ich explizit auf das Belgeitschreiben geschrieben habe, dass ich mein Geld zurückhaben will...


----------



## Korbinator (10. Mai 2014)

Die "Trottel" machen genau das, was Dir zusteht nach BGB.


----------



## Kharne (10. Mai 2014)

Nicht ganz, irgendwann hab ich Anspruch darauf, mein Geld zurückzukriegen. Das ist nach dem 3. erfolglosen Reparaturversuch. Das ist jetzt Nummer 4. Also machen die Herrschaften nicht was mir zusteht, sondern einfach dass was für sie am Einfachsten ist.


----------



## Korbinator (10. Mai 2014)

Okay, sorry, vergiss´ was ich geschrieben habe! Ich dachte, es sei Versuch 2. Anrufen, die Sache erklären, und auf schriftliche Bestätigung der Gutschrift bestehen, ist dann wohl die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit. Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## Kharne (10. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding 

Ich hab angerufen, danach wurde der Status im "Auftrag" geändert (die spammen einen regelrecht zu mit Mails) aber die Stütze ist wohl trotzdem schon raus...


----------



## Korbinator (10. Mai 2014)

Das macht ja nix, Standardmails gibt´s überall. Die lassen sich das defekte Teil wohl ohnehin gegen eine neue Stütze ersetzen, die dann ins Lager kommt. Ruf nochmal an, lass Dich mit Rainer verbinden, und schildere ihm freundlich aber bestimmt Deinen Wunsch der Rückerstattung (oder Gutschein, wenn Du eh noch was brauchst) und die Vorgeschichte. Er wird von dem Fall ja vorher noch nix gehört haben, und auch erstmal vom Standard ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (10. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage: die LEV Integra gibt es nicht in komplett schwarz, oder? Habe bis jetzt nur das 2014er Modell der normalen LEV ganz in schwarz gefunden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2014)

Mein Rune war ein paar Wochen ausser Gefecht, da Fahrwerk bei Flatout war. Heute wieder alles zusammengesetzt und plötzlich das Problem, dass die Lev sich zwar absenken läßt, jedoch nicht immer in Position bleibt, d.h. sie geht wieder 2-3 cm hoch. Unter der Abdeckklappe habe ich gesehen, dass der Zug wohl nicht immer auf Spannung ist, also der interne Zug der Lev, wenn sie ganz abgesenkt ist Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung, ohne dass ich sie zum Service geben muß?


----------



## Kharne (10. Mai 2014)

Ist die Feder unter dem Haken ausgelutscht?


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2014)

nein, geht normal hoch. schafft es dann aber nicht, den internen zug der lev hochzudrücken, weil der da lasch rumhängt. manchmal klappts auf Anhieb, manchmal nicht. Bis vor drei Wochen lief ja alles reibungslos, seit dem nicht mehr bewegt, deshalb kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> nein, geht normal hoch. schafft es dann aber nicht, den internen zug der lev hochzudrücken, weil der da lasch rumhängt. manchmal klappts auf Anhieb, manchmal nicht. Bis vor drei Wochen lief ja alles reibungslos, seit dem nicht mehr bewegt, deshalb kann ich es mir nicht erklären.



Rausholen und kontrollieren, ob die untere Kappe fest ist. Die obere Überwurfmutter bei der Gelegenheit auch kontrolieren.
Wenn die Kappe los ist, vor dem Festziehen 1-2 Tropfen Loctite mittelfest auf das Gewinde.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2014)

war beides gut feste drauf...


----------



## raschaa (11. Mai 2014)

Hab hier ein Tipp für Lev Integra Leid geplagte...

Da die Integra dummerweise nicht über den Zug ausgelöst wird, sondern über die Spannung der Zughülle muss die Zughülle sich immer um das Maß welches an Bewegung am Bedienhebel ausgelöst wird verschieben. Wenn die Zughülle sich nicht frei 5-8mm bewegen läßt ist es nahezu unmöglich die Stütze so einzustellen, dass sie nicht rumzickt. In meinem Fall (N Ion16) war die Zughülle natürlich an den Haltern am Rahmen geklemmt und dann noch durch eine Gummitülle geführt. Dadurch war es unmöglich für die Zughülle sich entsprechend bewegen zu können. Übergangsweise kann man der Zughülle so viel spiel geben, dass sie gerade so am Ende des Weges vom Bedienhebel auslöst. Ist aber unschön und sicherlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...

Die letztendliche Lösung war die letzten Centimeter Hülle (in meinem Fall 20cm) die sich im Sitzrohr befinden durch eine Nokon Hülle zu ersetzen. Diese läßt es zu, dass man "Überschuss" Hülle in dem Sitzrohr hat welches dann hin- und herbewegt werden kann beim bedienen, weil die Nokon Hülle wesentlich engere Radien erlaubt als die standard steckensteife Zughülle. Bei mir funktioniert jetzt alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit!

Leider ist das Nokon Zeug nicht ganz billig. Ich habe mit einem Erweiterungssatz gearbeitet und noch gut die Hälfte übrig. Falls jemand was gebrauchen kann einfach PN mit der benötigten Länge (wobei 10cm sicherlich reichen sollten).


----------



## dre (14. Mai 2014)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch. Meine sackt seit gestern ca. 2cm ab. Die Stütze ist jetzt knapp 12 Monate im Einsatz.
> Wo schickt man die Stütze am besten zur Reparatur hin?



Yep, habe das gleich Problem mit einer neuen Stütze und schon die Schnauze voll, von dem Ding. Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2014)

Einschicken dauert 4-8 Wochen, je nach Gusto der Firma Wiener Bike Parts.

Wenn die Stütze noch keine 2 Wochen alt ist würde ich sie zurück gehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Mai 2014)

In dieser huebschen Plastiktuete habe ich Heute nach sechs Wochen ohne weiteren Kommentar meine absackende Lev von der Firma FaFit24 zurueckbekommen. Ich hoffe das animiert zu panikartiken Hamsterkaeufen bei diesen beiden kundenorientierten Anbietern.


----------



## Korbinator (15. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das animiert zu panikartiken Hamsterkaeufen bei diesen beiden kundenorientierten Anbietern.


Ach, die verkaufen auch Hamster? Das erklärt vielleicht den unsachgemäßen Umgang mit der LEV beim Rückversand.


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. Juni 2014)

Meine LEV zeigt leider auch wieder Anzeichen des Verfalls. 

Nach Reparatur/Entlüftung im letzten Sommer habe ich besonders darauf geachtet das Rad nie bei eingefahrener Stütze am Sattel hochzuheben und es auch immer mit ausgefahrener Stütze zu "lagern".

Es hat offenbar nichts gebracht. Sie lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr ganz einfahren und gibt im ausgefahrenen Zustand beim Aufsitzen auch leicht nach. Noch sind es nur wenige Millimeter, aber erfahrungsgemäß wird es von hier nur schlimmer. 

Schade, da mir die LEV ansonsten gut gefällt und ich die 150mm sehr gut brauchen kann.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (8. Juni 2014)

bin gerade hier im tessin im bikeurlaub angekommen und bei einer kleinen proberunde um's hotel reisst natürlich das sch*** kevlar-seil 

auf die schnelle (ohne ersatzmaterial) ist das wohl nicht reparierbar, oder ?

super, dann muss ich jetzt all die geilen trails ohne absenkung fahren 
fahren kann man wohl damit trotzdem, oder ? ist ja einfach so, wie wenn der hebel nicht gedrückt wäre.


----------



## Rad-ab (8. Juni 2014)

Vielleicvht kannste nen bissl nylon oder gar angelschnur auftreiben?
...ansonsten nehm ich für solche Fälle immer noch ne normale Stütze mit in Urlaub....die versenkbaren sind einfach zu anfällig um sich drauf verlassen zu können.

...bis bald im Wald


----------



## Mr. Svonda (8. Juni 2014)

glaube kaum dass ich sowas jetzt hier an pfingsten kriege, hätte auch keine ahnung wie/wo ich das einziehen müsste.

das mit der normalen sattelstütze ist aber eine gute idee. die hätte ich im auto dabei und könnte so wenigstens den sattel manuell verstellen wenn nötig. nicht dass die LEV auch noch plötzlich absacken würde, weswegen sie schon vor kurzen in reparatur war.

ein jahr lang hat das teil tiptop funktioniert und jetzt nur noch ärger damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2014)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> glaube kaum dass ich sowas jetzt hier an pfingsten kriege, hätte auch keine ahnung wie/wo ich das einziehen müsste.
> 
> das mit der normalen sattelstütze ist aber eine gute idee. die hätte ich im auto dabei und könnte so wenigstens den sattel manuell verstellen wenn nötig. nicht dass die LEV auch noch plötzlich absacken würde, weswegen sie schon vor kurzen in reparatur war.
> 
> ein jahr lang hat das teil tiptop funktioniert und jetzt nur noch ärger damit



Nicht Angelschnur, sondern Drachenschnur ist die bessere Lösung. Die hat vielleicht eher jemand rumliegen?
Das Tauschen der Schnur ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend. Den Bolzen, den du von außen siehst, wo die Remote eingehängt wird, ist im Prinzip am anderen Ende auch vorhanden. Mit ein wenig Geschick könntest du die Schnur sogar tauschen, ohne die Stütze zu zerlegen. Du entfernst die untere Kappe und ziehst mit der alten Schnur die neue durch. natürlich erst danach ablängen.


----------



## ml IX (9. Juni 2014)

Hier mal das Video zum Taschen der Schnur. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=SOYjhtPFZ4I


----------



## nimbus_leon (9. Juni 2014)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> bin gerade hier im tessin im bikeurlaub angekommen und bei einer kleinen proberunde um's hotel reisst natürlich das sch*** kevlar-seil
> 
> auf die schnelle (ohne ersatzmaterial) ist das wohl nicht reparierbar, oder ?
> 
> ...



Das ist der Grund wieso ich ne 100mm Hilo als Ersatzteil hab ;-)

Mir ist auch das Kevlerseil gerissen und ich warte nun seit 5 Wochen auf meine LEV 150....


----------



## Mr. Svonda (9. Juni 2014)

MERCI für die tips und das video. werde es, wenn ich dann wieder zu hause bin, nochmals genauer anschauen. hier hab ich jetzt keine lust das ganze auseinander zu friemeln, gehe lieber biken. zum glück geht es hier meistens zuerst nur aufwärts und dann nur noch abwärts.

kann ja nicht sein, dass die LEV so oft probleme macht (bei dem preis) und man so lange auf ein simples ersatzteil warten muss. wenn das so weiter geht, gucke ich mich nach was anderem um.


----------



## hepp (10. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Lev bisher gar nicht so problematisch. Es dürften mittlerweile doch eine ganze Reihe von Stützen im Umlauf sein und da in erster Linie nur die posten, die ein Problem haben, finde ich die Anzahl an Unzufriedenen überschaubar. Wer glaubt, andere Hersteller hätten keine Probleme, sollte sich mal in den entsprechenden Foren umsehen...

Wer auf das (überteuerte) Originalseil wochenlang wartet ist selber schuld. Eine Angelschnur oder ein Drachenseil aus Dyneema oder Kevlar tut es mindenstens genauso gut und kostet nur ein Bruchteil. Auch der Austausch ist mit dem Video durchaus machbar. Bei mir verichtet eine um 0,2 mm dünnere Angelschnur seit einem halben Jahr bisher klaglos den Dienst.
Das Originalseil ist übrigens niemals aus Kevlar, es schmilzt, wenn man es mit der Flamme erhitzt.


----------



## nimbus_leon (10. Juni 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lev bisher gar nicht so problematisch. Es dürften mittlerweile doch eine ganze Reihe von Stützen im Umlauf sein und da in erster Linie nur die posten, die ein Problem haben, finde ich die Anzahl an Unzufriedenen überschaubar. Wer glaubt, andere Hersteller hätten keine Probleme, sollte sich mal in den entsprechenden Foren umsehen...
> 
> Wer auf das (überteuerte) Originalseil wochenlang wartet ist selber schuld. Eine Angelschnur oder ein Drachenseil aus Dyneema oder Kevlar tut es mindenstens genauso gut und kostet nur ein Bruchteil. Auch der Austausch ist mit dem Video durchaus machbar. Bei mir verichtet eine um 0,2 mm dünnere Angelschnur seit einem halben Jahr bisher klaglos den Dienst.
> Das Originalseil ist übrigens niemals aus Kevlar, es schmilzt, wenn man es mit der Flamme erhitzt.



Ich bin ja auch nach wie vor noch zufrieden mit der Stütze. Denke es ist die beste auf dem Markt. Ja, auch besser als die Reverb. ABER nicht jeder hat a) das Werkzeug und b) das Können oder gar die Zeit das gerissene Seil selbst zu reparieren.

Einzig die Servicepartner von KS sind zu lahmarschig bei der Behebung von Defekten.

Ich würd mir die LEV dennoch wieder kaufen..


----------



## hepp (10. Juni 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nach wie vor noch zufrieden mit der Stütze. Denke es ist die beste auf dem Markt. Ja, auch besser als die Reverb. ABER nicht jeder hat a) das Werkzeug und b) das Können oder gar die Zeit das gerissene Seil selbst zu reparieren.
> 
> Einzig die Servicepartner von KS sind zu lahmarschig bei der Behebung von Defekten.
> 
> ...



Die Gurtrohrzange ist das einzige etwas speziellere Werkzeug, das mir einfällt. Die gibt es für ein paar EURO z. B. Amazon. Den Rest sollte eigentich jeder zu Hause haben. Können braucht man nicht viel (siehe Video) und falls Dein Rad nicht völlig wartungsfrei sein sollte, musst Du diese doch sowieso investieren, da sollten 15 Minuten mehr für den Tausch des Seils doch auch noch drin sein oder?

Zum Video, bitte sehr:


----------



## nimbus_leon (10. Juni 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Die Gurtrohrzange ist das einzige etwas speziellere Werkzeug, das mir einfällt. Die gibt es für ein paar EURO z. B. Amazon. Den Rest sollte eigentich jeder zu Hause haben. Können braucht man nicht viel (siehe Video) und falls Dein Rad nicht völlig wartungsfrei sein sollte, musst Du diese doch sowieso investieren, da sollten 15 Minuten mehr für den Tausch des Seils doch auch noch drin sein oder?
> 
> Zum Video, bitte sehr:



Aha....ich habe in meiner Mietwohnung im Herzen der Altstadt von Regensburg leider kein Werkbank mit Schraubstock....da fängts schon an...

Hab mir das Video angeguckt und ich finds nicht ganz simpel. Schön wenn andere das Schrauben gewohnter sind...


----------



## Korbinator (10. Juni 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Aha....ich habe in meiner Mietwohnung im Herzen der Altstadt von Regensburg leider kein Werkbank mit Schraubstock....da fängts schon an...
> 
> Hab mir das Video angeguckt und ich finds nicht ganz simpel. Schön wenn andere das Schrauben gewohnter sind...


Dafür wohnst Du traumhaft, und zu einem Drittel des Mietpreises von unserem preislich und wettermäßig überhitzten Frankfurt... 

Zurück zum Thema: Schraubstock und Werkbank sind nicht zwingend notwendig, das hilft nur ein wenig. Dass man sonst nix Spezielles braucht ausser der Gurtrohrzange meinte der  hepp  ist halt gegenüber anderen Fabrikaten ein Vorteil, sollte wohl nicht heissen, dass man ansonsten den perfekt ausgestatteten Hobbykeller voraussetzen muss. Hab´ ich auch nicht. Und während der Garantiezeit muss man auch nicht Alles selber machen. Aber dann heisst´s halt leider warten.


----------



## hepp (11. Juni 2014)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Aha....ich habe in meiner Mietwohnung im Herzen der Altstadt von Regensburg leider kein Werkbank mit Schraubstock....da fängts schon an...
> 
> Hab mir das Video angeguckt und ich finds nicht ganz simpel. Schön wenn andere das Schrauben gewohnter sind...



Ich wohne auch in einer Mietwohnung, habe keine komplett eingerichtete Werkstatt, keinen Schraubstock und mache die Wartung an der Lev am Schreibtisch, weil es mir im Keller zu ungemütlich ist. Allerdings schraube ich wirklich gerne. Ich will aber auch niemanden zwingen an dem Ding rumzuschrauben, wenn er es sich nicht zutraut oder keine Lust dazu hat bzw. es irgendwie abwerten, falls dies so sein sollte.
Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass es für alle, die auch die übrigen Wartungsarbeiten an Schaltung und Bremse etc. selber durchführen, ohne großen Aufwand möglich ist, das Seil zu erneuern und sich damit wochenlange Wartezeit zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (16. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern mal die Stütze zerlegt, um neues Fett reinzumachen und um das innere Seil zu erneuern. Dabei ist mir beim Zusammenbau das Gewinde der unteren Umlenkung abgerissen, obwohl ich noch gar nicht fest angezogen hatte. Ich vermute, dass das Teil schon vorgeschädigt war vom ersten Ausbau. Da hat sich das Teil nur sehr schwer lösen lassen wegen der verwendeten Schraubensicherung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man das Teil her bekommt? Bei Gocycle ist es ausverkauft und die Anfrage bei bike-components läuft noch, aber im Online-Shop haben sie es zumindest nicht. Sonst hab ich's nirgends gefunden.


----------



## cubabluete (17. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich würde ich nix zerlegen solange es funktioniert. Weder Stütze noch Gabel noch Dämpfer.


----------



## hulster (17. Juni 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich nix zerlegen solange es funktioniert. Weder Stütze noch Gabel noch Dämpfer.



Genau - und wenn es dann nicht mehr funktioniert schmeißt man es weg, weil man es sich nicht mehr lohnt zu reparieren.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man das Verb "pflegen" aus dem deutschen Wortschatz streicht. Spart ne Menge Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Der Mountainbiker von heute macht glaub ich mehr durchs Waschen und Pflegen kaputt wie durchs benutzen...und das mein ich schoh auch ernst

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Mountainbiker von heute macht glaub ich mehr durchs Waschen und Pflegen kaputt wie durchs benutzen...und das mein ich schoh auch ernst
> 
> G.


 
Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir.

Grüße


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Juni 2014)

Ein sauberes Mountainbike ist mir suspekt und gehört vor die Eisdiele


----------



## dre (17. Juni 2014)

... wenn auf dem Weg dahin kein Bordstein die Line kreuzt (... alles fahrbar).


----------



## sanwald81 (17. Juni 2014)

Naja, das Zerlegen hatte schon einen Grund. Die Stütze hat beim Draufsetzen ein klein wenig nachgegeben, was sie im Neuzustand nicht gemacht hat. Da das ja evtl. an einem gelängten Seil liegen könnte, hab ich's ausgetauscht. Ist ja auch keine große Sache, außer man reißt das Gewinde ab.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Na dann paßts ja, mal reinzuschauen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (1. Juli 2014)

Kann mir Jemand sagen, wo ich die drei Führungsstifte herbekomme?
Finde nichts im Netz...


----------



## sanwald81 (1. Juli 2014)

So, meine Stütze ist wieder ganz und funktioniert. Bike-Components konnte mir die untere Umlenkung besorgen. Evtl. kommen die auch an die Führungsstifte ran. Anfragen schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## CaZper (10. Juli 2014)

welche Gurtrohrzange nutzt ihr denn so ?
Mein Kabel ist auch gerissen


----------



## indian66 (10. Juli 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> So, meine Stütze ist wieder ganz und funktioniert. Bike-Components konnte mir die untere Umlenkung besorgen. Evtl. kommen die auch an die Führungsstifte ran. Anfragen schadet sicher nicht.


leider kann BC die Stifte nicht beschaffen…


----------



## sanwald81 (10. Juli 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> leider kann BC die Stifte nicht beschaffen…



Vielleicht gibt's im Modellbau Zubehör passendes Messing-Rundmaterial, dass man dann selber auf die passende Länge kürzen kann? Ich kenne zwar nicht den Durchmesser der Stifte, aber vielleicht ist hier was dabei http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/1201088/Messing-Profile


----------



## indian66 (10. Juli 2014)

hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. 
werde sie mal demontieren und die Stifte messen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (11. Juli 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> leider kann BC die Stifte nicht beschaffen…


geh in die Bucht und gib Kind shock Führungsstift ein.........


----------



## CaZper (12. Juli 2014)

Wie ich fest gegammelte Schraubensicherung doch liebe 
Ich hab mein Seil nun ersetzt, leider sackt diese noch immer ca. 2-3 cm ab 
Wie bekomme ich die Stütze weiter auf, damit man die Kartusche fit machen kann?
Und wo habt ihr Führungsstifte?

Was für ein Werkzeug benötigt man denn noch für die Kartusche?


----------



## mw01 (12. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand die Stütze nicht über den Händler, sondern direkt an Bike Parts geschickt? Ich wollte die Laufzeit ein bisschen verkürzen, statt die Stütze über den Umweg BMO gehen zu müssen.

Und hat jemand schon eine Bezugsquelle für den Southpaw?





Merci


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Juli 2014)

Hui, was'n das?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (24. Juli 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hui, was'n das?


das ist Zukunftsmusik und für die single-Kettenblatt Fraktion gedacht....vermultlich bleiben alle anderen bei der jetzigen Hebelei


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2014)

Geil, der Hebel !


----------



## chorge (24. Juli 2014)

WOW - ein Hebel...
Und dann auch noch da, wo man vorne schaltet! Naja, die 1x11ler freut's, die anderen haben ja eh nen guten Hebel am Lenker....


----------



## dre (24. Juli 2014)

... viele wichtiger währe mal ein gescheiter Endurospezialhebel von KS.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. Juli 2014)

Liebe Interessierte, hier mehr Informationen.

Störe ja nur ungern mit meinen ursprünglichen Fragen geistreichere Ergüsse aber weiß jemand weiter?
Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (24. Juli 2014)

neinnein, das ist kein stinknormaler Hebel, wo denkt ihr hin...es ist ein: SOUTHPAW
und er kommt von Kind Shock Hi-Tech Co., LTD

vielleicht tut´s ja auch nen alter LX-hebel aus der Rümpelkiste, Index- Rastscheibe raus und gut?
Ich nenn den dann einfach mal WESTPAW


----------



## bikertom (5. August 2014)

Hallo, hab seit kurzem ein Problem mit meiner LEV. Sie gibt im ausgefahrenen Zustand ca. 1 cm nach und im abgesenkten Zustand  lässt sie sich ein Stück herausziehen. Luft hab ich mit 200 PSI befüllt. 

Kann jemand helfen oder kennt Ihr das Problem?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. August 2014)

Kennen wir. Auf Gewaehrleistung einschicken und 6..8 Wochen warten.


----------



## bikertom (5. August 2014)

kann man das nicht selbst reparieren? und was ist defekt?


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. August 2014)

Ich kanns nicht, und haette hier auch noch von keinem gelesen, der davon berichtet haette. Falls du dich daran versuchen magst, waeren die Servicevideos bei KS ein Anfang. Und mach bitte Fotos


----------



## dre (6. August 2014)

Das Pr


bikertom schrieb:


> Hallo, hab seit kurzem ein Problem mit meiner LEV. Sie gibt im ausgefahrenen Zustand ca. 1 cm nach und im abgesenkten Zustand  lässt sie sich ein Stück herausziehen. Luft hab ich mit 200 PSI befüllt.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen oder kennt Ihr das Problem?
> 
> Gruß, Tom


Das Problem hatte ich anfänglich auch kurze Zeit. Bei mir war es eine Kombi aus: zu stramm verlegten Zug und zu großzügiger Umgang mit Fett innerhalb der Zugbefestigung an der Stürze. Das lief nicht so leicht, wies es wohl muss. Außerdem habe ich den Druck auch der Stürze auch deutlich erhöht, bis kurz unterhalb des zulässigen Maximaldrucks. Ich habe alles noch einmal zerlegt, gereinigt, neu montiert und siehe da, es funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted263252 (6. August 2014)

Meine LEV knackt je nachdem, wie ich auf dem Sattel sitze.aber auch nicht immer. Sattel ist bombenfest angeschraubt. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob dad knacken nicht AUS dem Sattelrohr und nicht von der LEV kommt. Hatte das schon mal jemand?

Gesendet mit TapaTalk


----------



## Korbinator (6. August 2014)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Meine LEV knackt je nachdem, wie ich auf dem Sattel sitze.aber auch nicht immer. Sattel ist bombenfest angeschraubt. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob dad knacken nicht AUS dem Sattelrohr und nicht von der LEV kommt. Hatte das schon mal jemand?
> 
> Gesendet mit TapaTalk


In der Regel sind das die Streben des Sattels in den Schienen, oder die Stütze im Sitzrohr. Letzteres dann oft wegen Dreck, oder Fett mit Dreck gemischt, aber auch wegen falschem Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme etc.  Ich empfehle Reinigen der genannten Teile, dünn fetten, testen. Wenn es das Sattelgestell in den Schienen ist, ggf. auch mit Paste für die Befestigung von Carbonteilen probieren, die senkt dann auch gleich noch das nötige Drehmoment etwas, was der Haltbarkeit zugute kommt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. August 2014)

Habe auf die Schnelle nix Aufschlussreiches gefunden: Gibt es neben der nicht drehbaren Zugaufnahme noch andere Unterschiede zwischen der Lev und der Lev DX? Sind immerhin 60€ Preisunterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (8. August 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe auf die Schnelle nix Aufschlussreiches gefunden: Gibt es neben der nicht drehbaren Zugaufnahme noch andere Unterschiede zwischen der Lev und der Lev DX? Sind immerhin 60€ Preisunterschied.


 
damit lässt du ein geniales LEV-Feature weg, der die LEV an alle Rahmenformen anpassbar macht.....wenn du sowieso weist, wie der Zug "reinkommen" soll bei dir, dann kauf die Fixierte Version, so verbauen die auch viele Bike-Hersteller (OE)  wenn sie die Pos.der Kabelbox selbst bestimmen bzw diese ihnen diese egal ist.....
Also: in der Funktion im Fahr-Betrieb ist kein Unterschied und du sparst dein Geld


----------



## zakus (8. August 2014)

Ganz doofe n00b-Frage: Kann man bei der LEV sitzenbleiben wenn man absenkt oder muß ich kurz entlasten, Knopf drücken und dann runter mit dem Sattel?

Wurden im Laufe der Fertigung die Probleme mit dem Zug beseitigt? Oder muß man da immernoch mit rechnen, daß der reißt?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (8. August 2014)

zakus schrieb:


> Ganz doofe n00b-Frage: Kann man bei der LEV sitzenbleiben wenn man absenkt oder muß ich kurz entlasten, Knopf drücken und dann runter mit dem Sattel?
> 
> Wurden im Laufe der Fertigung die Probleme mit dem Zug beseitigt? Oder muß man da immernoch mit rechnen, daß der reißt?


 
nicht "kann", sondern du "musst" sogar Sitzenbleiben und etwas Arschdruck ausüben zwecks Absenken.
Kurzes Entlasten vor dem Absenken kenn ich vor allem bei mechanischen Verriegelungssystemen z.B Speci Command Post, .....das nervte mich.

und zu Frage 2:
wo ein Zug, da kann auch einer reissen, ist wie bei jedem Schaltzug am Bike.....das Kommt vor, aber sehr selten, das ist kein Kaufhindernissgrund, auch den internen Zug kann man reparieren, falls es einen doch mal erwischt


----------



## hepp (8. August 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> und zu Frage 2:
> wo ein Zug, da kann auch einer reissen, ist wie bei jedem Schaltzug am Bike.....das Kommt vor, aber sehr selten, das ist kein Kaufhindernissgrund, auch den internen Zug kann man reparieren, falls es einen doch mal erwischt



Ich kann das ständige Gejunke bezüglich des ach so anfälligen Zugs auch nicht mehr hören. Wir hatten hier doch bisher nur eine Handvoll gerissener innerer Züge und die Stütze ist seit über zwei Jahren im Umlauf und mittlerweile auch weit verbreitet.  Das spricht meiner Meinung nach durchaus für ein gut funktionierendes System und wie berwerkfaunes schon gesagt hat, ist die Reparatur im Falle eines Falles selbst für einen nur bedingt begabten Schrauber machbar.


----------



## hulster (8. August 2014)

Ich hatte meine LEV nem jungen Bike Buddy verkauft, der Enduro-Rennen fährt. Der nimmt sein Material schon ziemlich hart ran. Den werd ich mal interviewen, wenn ich ihn das nächste mal sehe. Vermute aber, dass alles gut ist, sonst hätt er sich mit Sicherheit schon gemeldet.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. August 2014)

Zieh dir vielleicht vorsichtshalber doch besser den FF auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> damit lässt du ein geniales LEV-Feature weg, der die LEV an alle Rahmenformen anpassbar macht.....wenn du sowieso weist, wie der Zug "reinkommen" soll bei dir, dann kauf die Fixierte Version, so verbauen die auch viele Bike-Hersteller (OE)  wenn sie die Pos.der Kabelbox selbst bestimmen bzw diese ihnen diese egal ist.....
> Also: in der Funktion im Fahr-Betrieb ist kein Unterschied und du sparst dein Geld


Danke
Wo geht der Zug bei der DX denn ab? Auf einigen Bildern sieht es nach hinten, auf anderen nach rechts aus.


----------



## fgh789 (9. August 2014)

Servus zusammen! Meine lev macht knackferäusche! Wenn ich sie dann absenke ist es kurz weg aber kommt dann wieder!? Was machen?


----------



## hulster (9. August 2014)

fgh789 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen! Meine lev macht knackferäusche! Wenn ich sie dann absenke ist es kurz weg aber kommt dann wieder!? Was machen?



Was knackt? Oftmals die Sattelklemme, die könnte man tauschen.


----------



## fgh789 (9. August 2014)

Glaub eher irgendwas an der "Teleskop Stange". Weil wenn ich sie absenke ist zeitweise ruhe. Sattelklemme hab ich schon alles gereinigt und mit montagepaste wieder montiert!


----------



## hulster (9. August 2014)

fgh789 schrieb:


> Glaub eher irgendwas an der "Teleskop Stange". Weil wenn ich sie absenke ist zeitweise ruhe. Sattelklemme hab ich schon alles gereinigt und mit montagepaste wieder montiert!



Wenn de sicher bist, dann einfach mal aufmachen und alles auseinandernehmen, auf Beschädigung kontrollieren. Gemäß Video.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen/ verlinken, wo ich die genauem Einbaumaße der 125er und 150er LEV finde? Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Tabelle gesehen, die ich nicht mehr finde. Ich möchte wissen, ob die 150er passt oder nur die 125er.
Ich messe von Oberkante Schnellspanner bis Unterkante Sattelgestell. Bei 72° Sitzwinkel steht das Sattelgestell nicht rechtwinklig zur Stütze. 
Vorn sind 17,5 cm Platz. 
Seitlich, in der Mitte der Stütze gemessen, sind 18,5 cm Platz. 
Mit einem anderen Schnellspanner gewinne ich noch ca. 5 mm. Sattelrohr kürzen geht kaum mehr als 3mm.

Ich benötige die 30,9er, falls es da auch noch Unterschiede gibt.

1000 Dank!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. August 2014)

Ich hoff das hilft dir weiter


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. August 2014)

Vielen Dank - dann passt (wie befürchtet) nur die 125er.


----------



## scratch_a (27. August 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Naja, das Zerlegen hatte schon einen Grund. Die Stütze hat beim Draufsetzen ein klein wenig nachgegeben, was sie im Neuzustand nicht gemacht hat. Da das ja evtl. an einem gelängten Seil liegen könnte, hab ich's ausgetauscht. Ist ja auch keine große Sache, außer man reißt das Gewinde ab.



Hi,
habe seit heute das gleiche Problem, dass die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand beim draufsetzen ca. 1cm nachgibt...hat bis heute 1,5 Jahre problemlos funktioniert 

Du hast geschrieben, dass deine Lev wieder funktioniert!? Was genau hast du alles daran gemacht und was war deiner Meinung nach die Ursache für das Absacken? War das schwierig zu machen?
Hab grad Urlaub und hab keine andere Sattelstütze zur Verfügung, da ist es mit einschicken etwas doof.


----------



## ml IX (29. August 2014)

Ich habe meine eingeschickt. 
Wurde auf Garantie repariert. 
Zum Glück hatte ich Ersatz. 
Das Seil war nicht der Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (1. September 2014)

Ich habe meiner Lev gestern ihren zweiten Service ihres Lebens gegönnt. Nach zwei Jahren und auch zwei durchfahrenen Wintern hatte sie mittlerweile merklich Spiel am Sattel, deshalb habe ich ihr auch gleich ein paar neue Führungsstangen verpasst. Das Ergebnis: Funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag und das Lagerspiel ist komplett weg. Ich habe mir allerdings vorgenommen, den Service in etwas kürzeren Intervallen durchzuführen, da das Fett doch ordentlich verdreckt war. Alle Bauteile sehen aber wirklich noch gut aus, selbst die Teflonbeschichtung des oberen Gleitrings ist unbeschädigt, keine Kratzer im Standrohr und auch das Zugseil ist einwandfrei. So kann es die nächsten zwei Jahre weiter gehen, hoffentlich!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2014)

Hat die Lev gar keine Buchsen?


----------



## hepp (1. September 2014)

Wenn Du solche Buchsen im Tauchrohr meinst, wie sie bei einer Federgabel verbaut sind, dann nein. Die Führung des Standrohrs erfolgt im Kopf des Tauchrohrs über einen teflonbeschichteten Gleitring, unmittelbar danach über ein "Nadellagerring", der jedoch ebenfalls nur als Gleitlager  funktioniert und dann im weiteren Verlauf über drei Messingstangen im unteren Teil des Standrohrs, die in Nuten über die gesamte Länge des Tauchrohrs geführt werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2014)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Klingt sinnvoll und nach weniger benötigtem Spezialwerkzeug für den Fullservice.


----------



## hepp (1. September 2014)

Tatsächlich benötigst Du eigentlich nur für die "Erstversorgung" eine Gurtrohrzange als einziges Spezialwerkzeug, da (zumindest bei mir) sowohl die Hülse am unteren Ende, als auch der Hebel auf der inneren Kolbenstange mit reichlich Schraubensicherung versehen ist. Bei mir ist seitdem beides nur noch handfest verschraubt, so dass ich jetzt überhaupt kein Werkzeu mehr gebraucht habe und die ganze Sache in einer Viertelstunde erledigt war.


----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2014)

Warum sollte man eigentlich laut Servicevideo (min 9:06) die untere Hülse erst nicht komplett zudrehen sondern einen kleinen Spalt lassen und erst im eingefahrenen Zustand dann ganz zudrehen?


----------



## CaZper (2. September 2014)

Wohin schickt ihr die Stützen zum Service ?
Mein Ventil ist scheinbar hin, verliert sofort die Luft


----------



## criscross (2. September 2014)

CaZper schrieb:


> Wohin schickt ihr die Stützen zum Service ?
> Mein Ventil ist scheinbar hin, verliert sofort die Luft



dann mach doch erstmal einen neuen Einsatz rein...


----------



## Masberg (6. September 2014)

schreibt kind Shock serviceintervalle zum Erhalt der Garantie vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fgh789 (17. September 2014)

Meine lev macht nun heftige schleifgeräusche und verkantet sehr leicht beim absenken!
Wohin kann ich sie zur Rep. Schicken!?


----------



## Masberg (18. September 2014)

wenn du noch Garantie hast, versuche doch erst mal eine Reklamation über deinen Händler


----------



## dantist (21. September 2014)

Gibt es das Standrohr (der obere Teil der LEV, wo der Sattel dran befestigt ist) als Ersatzteil? Würde gerne mein goldenes von meiner LEV gegen ein schwarzes Rohr eintauschen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## hepp (22. September 2014)

Vermutlich wird es schon eine Möglichkeit geben, das Teil als Ersatz zu bekommen (über den deutschen Vertrieb, beim Händler anfragen?) aber zu welchem Preis? Im Standrohr ist die Gaskartusche nebst Hydraulik untergebracht und das Ganze gibt es garantiert nur als Einheit. Wenn die Farbe so entscheident ist, verkauf Deine alte Stütze und hol Dir eine neue Lev, ist bestimmt billiger.


----------



## dantist (22. September 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es schon eine Möglichkeit geben, das Teil als Ersatz zu bekommen (über den deutschen Vertrieb, beim Händler anfragen?) aber zu welchem Preis? Im Standrohr ist die Gaskartusche nebst Hydraulik untergebracht und das Ganze gibt es garantiert nur als Einheit. Wenn die Farbe so entscheident ist, verkauf Deine alte Stütze und hol Dir eine neue Lev, ist bestimmt billiger.


 
Danke für die Antwort. Mist - daran habe ich ja gar nicht gedacht, dass es nicht nur das Standrohr allein ist. Wird sich (falls man das Teil überhaupt bekommt) daher wohl kaum rentieren.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. September 2014)

So hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Modell 2014 der LEV...

Gekauft vor 3 Monaten. Seitdem gefahren etwa 450km; davon etwa 50/50 Tour und Trail/Downhill; kein Bikepark...

Bereits nach 240 km hat's nen Schlag gegeben und die untere Klemmplatte aus Carbon war angebrochen. Nach einer Weile Suchen und ner Reinigung der relevanten Teile war der Fehler entdeckt. Weiterhin musste ich feststellen, dass sich dieses Carbonteil in die Schale der Stütze eingearbeitet hatte; dadurch stellte sich hier Spiel ein. Machte sich etwa alle 80km durch einen lockeren Sattel bemerkbar. Dieses Teil wurde durch das aus Alu der alten LEV getauscht; Kollege hatte das noch liegen da dieses Ding nicht kurzfristig lieferbar war (und das kurz vorm Urlaub natürlich)...

Also hier absolute Fehlkonstruktion...

Desweiteren stellte sich sehr schnell Spiel in alle Richtungen ein, sodass ich das Teil komplett reklamieren werde; Rücksendeschein liegt bereits hier; warte aber die Saison noch ab da es wohl mehrere Wochen dauern würde.. Habe leider keinen Ersatz für diese Zeitspanne. 

Mit meiner alten Supernatural hatte ich nicht mal ansatzweise solche Probleme und die lief und läuft auch noch weiter ohne Macken am Bike meines Vaters.

Entweder taugt das Teil einfach nix oder ich hab eine arg fehlerhafte Stütze erwischt; was bei dem Preis äußerst ärgerlich ist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (26. September 2014)

Nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme sehe ich plötzlich das:







Die Stütze hat noch kein Service bekommen, fahre aber sagen wir mal ca. 3 mal im Monat über das Jahr verteilt, also sehr wenig. 
Funktion ist auch nach wie vor ohne Probleme. Hatte nie einen abrieb oder irgendwas feststellen können. Und plötzlich solche Kerben 

Garantie hätte ich noch.

Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## criscross (26. September 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme sehe ich plötzlich das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wegschmeißen.......oder zu mir schicken...


spass....
natürlich einschicken, dann gibts vielleicht ne neue


----------



## scratch_a (26. September 2014)

Meine habe ich heute wieder bekommen...angeblich wurde Gaskartusche getauscht. Für den Service wurden 30€ verlangt. 
Auf Garantie läuft es angeblich nicht, wenn man nicht den jährlichen Service durchführen lässt. Naja, wenn sie jetzt wieder 1,5 Jahre problemlos funktioniert, dann nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Bonvivant (27. September 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun?



Habe auch diese Riefen. Nach Telefonat mit dem Distributeur D (das war noch gleich?), wurde mir gesagt, dass ich gut und gerne bis zum Winter fahren könne und sie dann einschicken solle, allerdings an meinen Händler (BMO). Meine Gewährleistung geht noch bis Januar 2014.


----------



## hepp (29. September 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme sehe ich plötzlich das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde sagen, da ist Dreck/Wasser in den Stützenkopf eingedrungen. Die Spuren kommen vom – ich nenne ihn mal – „Nadellagerring“. Wenn Du die Stütze öffnest, wirst Du sehen, dass es da nicht gut aussieht. Gelegentlich sauber machen und fetten sollte man schon. Es schadet auch nicht, in regelmäßigen Abständen die Überwurfmutter abzuschrauben und als kleinen Service ordentlich Fett drunter zu packen. Benutzt Du schon mal einen Dampfstrahler?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (29. September 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Modell 2014 der LEV...
> 
> die untere Klemmplatte aus Carbon war angebrochen.
> Also hier absolute Fehlkonstruktion...


 
untere Klemmplatte aus carbon anstatt Alu.
Diese Fehlkonstruktion kann ich bestätigen, Carbon Platte (carbon craddle) in der Tat BULLSHIT......
entweder die Platte reisst schon allein vom Anziehen der Schrauben oder dann spätestens nach wenigen Kilometern Fahrbetrieb.

frage mich was sich KS dabei gedacht hat, ein Billig-Spritzgussplastikteil (vollmundig nennt man das Carbon, klingt toll, hier ist es einfach nur "billig"...) da zu verwenden, wo ein klemmteil komplex mehrachsig druckbelastetet wird und das mit scharfkantiger Krafteinleitung auch noch....

Carbon ist hier sowas von falscher Werkstoff....ich hoffe mal eine hohe Reklamationsquote wird KS die Augen öffnen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (29. September 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Würde sagen, da ist Dreck/Wasser in den Stützenkopf eingedrungen. Die Spuren kommen vom – ich nenne ihn mal – „Nadellagerring“. Wenn Du die Stütze öffnest, wirst Du sehen, dass es da nicht gut aussieht. Gelegentlich sauber machen und fetten sollte man schon. Es schadet auch nicht, in regelmäßigen Abständen die Überwurfmutter abzuschrauben und als kleinen Service ordentlich Fett drunter zu packen. Benutzt Du schon mal einen Dampfstrahler?



Ich habe oben mal aufgeschraubt, aber keinen Dreck gesehen sondern nur Fett. Auch zwischen den Fingern habe ich kein Dreck im Fett erfühlen können. Dampfstrahler verwende ich nie! Naja die Stütze ist jetzt eingeschickt, mal schauen was bei raus kommt


----------



## hepp (29. September 2014)

Wenn Du nur die Überwurfmutter aufschraubst, kannst Du nicht sehen, wie es unter dem ersten Gleitlagerring ausschaut. Mag sein, dass man den auch irgendwie mit etwas scharfen rausgehebelt bekommt aber vernünftigerweise sollte man die Stütze dafür zerlegen.


----------



## CaZper (30. September 2014)

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Ich bin fündig geworden, hier eine komplette Anleitung !!!


----------



## hepp (30. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (30. September 2014)

tja... War am anfang von der LEV auch begeistert. Aber als Nutzer wurde mir durch das tech video von KS auf youtube und nun auch durch CaZpers gefundene Anleitung erst recht klar, dass es sich bei der LEV nicht um ein wartungsfreundliches Endkundenprodukt handelt. Entweder wird dem spezialisierten Bikeshop oder dem Hersteller zusätzlicher Umsatz durch Wartung beschert oder man schraubt gerne regelmäßig an komplexen Biketeilen rum, immer mit dem Risiko mehr zu zerstören als zu servicen. Nachdem ich für eben diesen Service und einhergehenden Materialkosten nach nicht mal einem Jahr einen Kulanzpreis von 60 EUR zahlen sollte, ist für mich klar, dass die LEV kein ausgereiftes Produkt ist. 
Stichwort Angelschnur


----------



## hepp (30. September 2014)

Welche Stütze ist denn in Deinen Augen ausgereift und wartungsfreundlich?


----------



## 3K-Power (30. September 2014)

Die Ks Supernatural zB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2014)

Vecnum Moveloc. 
Ausgereift wird die Zeit zeigen.
Aber sie ist schnell zerlegt und das ist absolut simpel.


----------



## cubabluete (1. Oktober 2014)

Bis jetzt 2 Jahre problemlos ohne Wartung - bin gespannt, wann es mich erwischt.
Die Moveloc ist halt nie lieferbar, somit wird es mit einer repräsentativen Langzeiterfahrung wohl noch dauern.


----------



## Masberg (1. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Welche Stütze ist denn in Deinen Augen ausgereift und wartungsfreundlich?





biker-wug schrieb:


> Vecnum Moveloc.
> Ausgereift wird die Zeit zeigen.
> Aber sie ist schnell zerlegt und das ist absolut simpel.


 so sieht's aus


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Oktober 2014)

Masberg schrieb:


> ist für mich klar, dass die LEV kein ausgereiftes Produkt ist.
> Stichwort Angelschnur


 Vorfachschnur!!!  Durch die Lev habe ich mehr uebers Fischen gelernt als in den 40 Jahren davor


----------



## hepp (1. Oktober 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Die Ks Supernatural zB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Supernatural? Na ja, die unterscheidet sich bis auf den Auslösemechanismus nicht wirklich grundlegend von der Lev. Sie will doch auch ab und zu mal gereinigt und gefettet werden. Dafür muss man sie auch zerlegen. Und mir fallen auf Anhieb Probleme wie Spiel im Kopf, ungewolltes Absinken, Riefen im Standrohr etc. ein.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Vecnum Moveloc.
> Ausgereift wird die Zeit zeigen.
> Aber sie ist schnell zerlegt und das ist absolut simpel.



Moveloc? Hoffentlich wird sie auf Dauer ihren Erwartungen tatsächlich gerecht und könnte auch meine nächste Stütze werden! Es ist aber ja nicht so, als ob es da noch keine Probleme gegeben hätte. Hohe Empfindlichkeit die Sattelklemme bzw. das Anzugsmoment betreffend, Klappergeräusche, Abdeckungen des Verschlussmechanismus schließen nicht, fehlerhafter Verschlussbolzen muss teilweise getauscht werden. Alles keine große Sache, keine Frage aber trotzdem nun mal da. Und wenn ich mir das Video zum Tausch des Bolzens anschaue, ist die Arbeit auch nicht wirklich weniger anspruchsvoll, als das Seil bei der Lev zu erneuern. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wie oft ist das denn schon vorgekommen? Ich behaupte keine fünfmal! Es wird hier nur immer wieder hochgekocht und ich unterstelle einmal, oft genug von Leuten, die dieses Problem überhaupt noch nicht hatten geschweige denn die Stütze schon mal auseinander genommen haben.

Und an alle, die schreien, wie waaahnsinnig wartungsaufwendig und komplex das Teil sei, wie macht ihr das mit Euren Bremsen, werden die nie entlüftet? Was ist mit Euren Federelementen, bekommen die nie neues Öl, geschweige denn irgendwann neue Dichtungen? Und diese Arbeiten sind einfacher oder weniger aufwendig? Oder geht Ihr damit zum Händler? Wenn ja, warum ist das dann in Ordnung und man ist bereit gar nicht so kleine Beträge für diesen Service zu zahlen aber bei einem ähnlich komplizierten Bauteil wie einer Variostütze ist es verwerflich dies einmal im Jahr zu tun?

Natürlich ist es wünschenswert, nur Teile am Rad zu haben, die wartungsarm bzw. so einfach wie möglich zu warten sind. Hoffentlich erfüllt die moveloc diesen Wunsch aber vor zwei Jahre war sie noch nicht in Sicht und auch jetzt ist sie kaum verfügbar. Das bedeutet ich muss mit dem klarkommen, was ich habe und ich finde, das ist lange nicht so schlecht wie einige hier vorgeben.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Oktober 2014)

Also ich für meinen Teil hab mit der Lev voll ins Klo gegriffen. 

Wie kann so ein teures Teil nach kürzester Zeit solche Defekte haben wir gebrochene Sattelplatte und merklich Spiel in alle Richtungen...

Die halb so teure Supernatural hat seit 2 Jahren Einsatz ohne Wartung weder Spiel, noch Riefen; gebrochen is da Auch nix.

So rein im Inneren hatte ich da noch nie irgendwelche defekte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (1. Oktober 2014)

Dann hast Du vielleicht einfach Glück gehabt? Schau doch mal ins Supernatural-Forum, ob es da allen so geht wie Dir bisher.
Mit dem Carbon-Stützenkopf gebe ich Dir völlig Recht, der ist wirklich ein Griff in Klo und der normale ist auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, kann man aber mit leben.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine Lev vor der Moveloc lief absolut Problemlos. 
Kann nicht meckern. 

Aber die Moveloc ist definitiv das bessere Teil.
Stützenkopf ist stabiler. Schrauben qualitativ hochwertig. 

Aber ich war mit der Lev definitiv zufrieden.  Nur sind mir die 200mm lieber als die 150mm der Lev.
Das war der einzige Tauschgrund.


----------



## tgs (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre die KS LEV 150 seit ein paar Monaten ca. 5 mal in der Woche und bislang funktioniert sie perfekt wie am ersten Tag. Als Remotezug habe ich einen Stahl Schaltzug und eine Shimano Schaltzughülle verbaut... sicher ist sicher. Demnächst ersetze ich noch den originalen Remotehebel gegen das neue Teil von Specialized, weil für mich die Bedienung wie ein Schalttrigger besser ist.
Also ich finde die KS LEV 150 super, auch wegen der stufenlosen Absenkung und pflege sie nach jeder Fahrt zumindest äusserlich. Bis jetzt knarzt und knackt nichts, die Sattelklemmung hält, das Sattelrohr ist weiterhin makellos und die Absenkung funktioniert tadellos.
Und nebenbei bemerkt: Genau wie mir, geht es auch noch einigen anderen, die ich kenne.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich fahre die KS LEV 150 seit ein paar Monaten ca. 5 mal in der Woche und bislang funktioniert sie perfekt wie am ersten Tag. Als Remotezug habe ich einen Stahl Schaltzug und eine Shimano Schaltzughülle verbaut... sicher ist sicher. Demnächst ersetze ich noch den originalen Remotehebel gegen das neue Teil von Specialized, weil für mich die Bedienung wie ein Schalttrigger besser ist.
> Also ich finde die KS LEV 150 super, auch wegen der stufenlosen Absenkung und pflege sie nach jeder Fahrt zumindest äusserlich. Bis jetzt knarzt und knackt nichts, die Sattelklemmung hält, das Sattelrohr ist weiterhin makellos und die Absenkung funktioniert tadellos.
> Und nebenbei bemerkt: Genau wie mir, geht es auch noch einigen anderen, die ich kenne.



Danke; ich fing schon an, an meiner Kaufentscheidung zu zweifeln


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Oktober 2014)

Keineswegs mw.dd !
Bei mir ist die LEV150 seit zwei Jahren im Dauereinsatz, ohne Ausfall. Am WE entdeckte ich erste Riefen an der Stütze, die anscheinend vom eingeklemmten Dreck entstanden sein müssen. Mit Silikon aufpoliert, die Spannung angepasst und funzt wie am ersten Tag...

Die Schrauben an der Sattelklemme habe ich durch andere von Bike Components ersetzt, die wesentlich resistenter sind. Die originalen drehen sehr leicht durch...


----------



## trailinger (1. Oktober 2014)

mit etwas montagepaste drehen die schrauben auch nicht mehr so leicht durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Und an alle, die schreien, wie waaahnsinnig wartungsaufwendig und komplex das Teil sei, wie macht ihr das mit Euren Bremsen, werden die nie entlüftet? Was ist mit Euren Federelementen, bekommen die nie neues Öl, geschweige denn irgendwann neue Dichtungen? Und diese Arbeiten sind einfacher oder weniger aufwendig?


Bau deine Lev kommenden Juli einfach mal aus und sperre sie bis Ende August in den Schrank. Das sollte den Unterschied zwischen 30min  Bremsen entlueften und einer umstaendlich einzuschickenden absackenden Sattelstuetze  veranschaulichen.


----------



## hepp (2. Oktober 2014)

Wir reden von unterschiedlichen Dingen. Wenn die Stütze tatsächlich defekt ist und Du sie einschicken musst, ist das sicherlich ärgerlich, keine Frage. Das kann Dir aber auch mit jedem anderen Bauteil passieren, egal ob Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel, Bremsen etc. und da sind die Wartezeiten je nach Hersteller und Jahreszeit auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2014)

Hört jetzt auf, ich bin Kronolog-geschädigt 

Jedenfalls habe ich die Lev gestern montiert; das widerspenstige Kabel und die fummlige Montage des Zuges an der Verstellmechanik war etwas nervig, aber die butterweiche Bedienung und das sanfte Ausfahren sind eine Offenbarung gegenüber der Kronolog.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte einer von euch Probleme mit seinem Gewicht bei der LEV ? Da wird ja immer 90kg als Maximalgewicht angegeben.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (2. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hatte einer von euch Probleme mit seinem Gewicht bei der LEV ? Da wird ja immer 90kg als Maximalgewicht angegeben.


Relevant ist was der Hersteller sagt bzw. im Manual steht....steht da was zu?
und damit gibt es kein "Maximalgewicht"

in anderen Ländern/foren wurde das auch bereits diskutiert, mit posts von KS-insidern:

Hey guys... thanks for all the great comments about KS. We appreciate the support!! Just wanted to comment on the alleged 90 kg weight limit.... THERE IS NO SUCH WEIGHT LIMIT on our products. Not sure where this silly rumor started, but it is completely false. In fact, the seal "spike" pressure is well above what any human could put on the seat post under any conditions. And if it makes you feel any better, I personally weigh 103 kg, and have been on our posts since day one without incident.


----------



## Masberg (2. Oktober 2014)

wegen Wartung... vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer der Wissenden erklären, wieviele Servicetage da pro Jahr wohl rauskommen:
aus dem Manual der LEV:


----------



## trailinger (2. Oktober 2014)

Masberg schrieb:


> wegen Wartung... vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer der Wissenden erklären, wieviele Servicetage da pro Jahr wohl rauskommen:
> aus dem Manual der LEV:


Bei mir in den letzten knapp zwei Jahren Null. Ich drehe ca. 60km/Woche meine Feierabendrunden an der Isar im Münchner Süden. Da ist es fast immer matschig, die Stütze schaut immer entspechend aus und ich benutze sie trotzdem  fleißig. Außer säubern und etwas Ballistol danach hab ich bislang nichts an der Lev gemacht. Noch nicht mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert. Am Anfang hat sie ein bisschen gehakt, wollte manchmal nicht einfahren und kam auch nicht ganz raus. Was aber daran lag, dass die Klemme am Sitzrohr zu fest zu war...Bißchen Montagepaste und weniger Druck, keine Probleme.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (2. Oktober 2014)

Masberg schrieb:


> Servicetage da pro Jahr wohl rauskommen:


Schwammiger "damit sichere ich mich gegen Forderungen und Garantieansprüche, Klagen. usw."-Satz ab.....wird gerne mal verwendet (USA) und sagt wenig bis garnichts aus.

Mein Tip:
1..2 x p.a die obere Schraubmuffe lösen, Tauchrohr dünn fetten und Dichtung der Schraubmuffe von innerseits leicht ölen (Gabelöl)....ansonsten nix machen so lange alles funzt. Ziel dabei ist: Dreck, Wasser soll nicht eindringen und Stütze smooth "flutschen"...
Damit vermeidet bzw verzögert man Korrionsfrass wie z.B in Post #1893 zu sehen


----------



## trailinger (2. Oktober 2014)

passt doch: säubern und bißchen öl nachm fahren - und vorher den fachhändler fragen, welches öl ks empfiehlt bzw freigibt...


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> passt doch: säubern und bißchen öl nachm fahren - und vorher den fachhändler fragen, welches öl ks empfiehlt bzw freigibt...



Und welches hat er Dir empfohlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (2. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> passt doch: säubern und bißchen öl nachm fahren - und vorher den fachhändler fragen, welches öl ks empfiehlt bzw freigibt...


 
es geht nicht darum welches Öl, sondern wohin das Öl.....
Öl von aussen an das Tauchrohr bringt meA gar nix, eher negatives, weil Dreck mitgezogen wird, der im worst case auch noch den Abstreifer malträtiert....

daher: Öl "von innen" unter den oberen Abstreifer (=Dichtung) bringen
welches Öl ist dabei meA drittrangig, ich nehm Gabelöl SAE ca W7,5 bei kalt=Winter und W15 bei warm=Sommer usen.....oder für normalsterbliche Hobbyschrauber einfach:
das ÖL das gerade rumsteht, meintwegen Kettenöl


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum welches Öl, sondern wohin das Öl.....
> Öl von aussen an das Tauchrohr bringt meA gar nix, eher negatives, weil Dreck mitgezogen wird, der im worst case auch noch den Abstreifer malträtiert....



Das hast du bestimmt von FOX 

G.


----------



## trailinger (2. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und welches hat er Dir empfohlen?


Erwischt. Ich hab nicht beim authorisierten Fachhändler nachgefragt. Ich nehm für Gabel, Federbein und Stütze Ballistol. Die meisten Hersteller geben das frei, da es Gummi nicht angreift und wohl mit den gebräuchlichen Gabelölen nicht anfängt zu schäumen. Ich verwende das seit Jahren und anders als die ganzen tollen Gabeldeos, die einem der Fachhändler gerne verkauft ist es superbillig. Gut, es stinkt, während man mit den Gabeldeos eine appetitliche Duftwolke auf dem Trail hinter sich herzieht. Und ja, natürlich nicht einfach auf die Tauchrohre schmieren, sondern brav mit einem Kunststoffteil, zb Reifenheber den Dichtgummi leicht weghebeln, Öl rein, paarmal einfedern und gründlich abwischen, damit kein Staub dranpappt.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (2. Oktober 2014)

trailinger schrieb:


> brav mit einem Kunststoffteil, zb Reifenheber den Dichtgummi leicht weghebeln, Öl rein, paarmal einfedern und gründlich abwischen, damit kein Staub dranpappt.


 
bei der LEV schwer umzusetzen, da ist der Tauchrohrabstreifer (also das was man ölen will) nicht wie bei den meisten Federgabeltauchrohrabstreifern eingesetzt (siehe deren Spiralandrückfedern)....bedeutet: " leicht weghebeln" praktisch unmöglich, daher mein Tip in Post #1925
....ansonsten nur Dreck vom Tauchrohr und der Dichtungskante gelegentlich abwischen


----------



## trailinger (2. Oktober 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> bei der LEV schwer umzusetzen, da ist der Tauchrohrabstreifer (also das was man ölen will) nicht wie bei den meisten Federgabeltauchrohrabstreifern eingesetzt (siehe deren Spiralandrückfedern)....bedeutet: " leicht weghebeln" praktisch unmöglich, daher mein Tip in Post #1925
> ....ansonsten nur Dreck vom Tauchrohr und der Dichtungskante gelegentlich abwischen


Stimmt absolut, an der Gabel geht das allerdings erheblich besser...


----------



## hepp (2. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem an der Lev völlig überflüssig. Einfach Überwurfmutter lösen , hochschieben, mit was auch immer schmieren, festschrauben, fertig.


----------



## trailinger (2. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Vor allem an der Lev völlig überflüssig. Einfach Überwurfmutter lösen , hochschieben, mit was auch immer schmieren, festschrauben, fertig.


Wieder was gelernt. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Masberg (3. Oktober 2014)

Also ich glaube ja, dass KS unter Wartung was anderes versteht als die Überwurfmutter zu lösen und zu schmieren. Warum soll man dafür den Fachhändler bzw. einen Servicepartner aufsuchen. Die meinen eher einen Zerlegeservice! Oder bringt ihr zum Ketteschmieren euer Bile zum Shop?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (3. Oktober 2014)

Masberg schrieb:


> wegen Wartung...


dann mach doch was da steht und frag einfach (d)einen Fachhändler oder KS selbst, was genau darunter zu verstehen ist.....viel Spaß dabei...und bitte die diversen, völlig unterschiedlichen Antworten, falls du überhaupt stichhaltige bekommst, hier posten,. Danach können wir das Thema "regelmäßige Wartung LEV" wieder weiter diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (21. Oktober 2014)

Was genau hat sich denn nun am besten als Ersatzumlenkschnur bewährt? Wo bekommt man das zu vernünftigem Preis?

Meins ist nun auch gerissen. Ich habe provisorisch Maurerschnur verwendet. Mal sehen wie lange es hält.


----------



## hepp (22. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst Angel- oder Vorfachschnur für dicke Fische in 0,6 - 0,8 mm aus dem Angelladen nehmen. Die besteht dann, im Gegensatz zur Originalleine, wirklich aus Kevlar oder aus Dyneema und hält bei mir bisher ohne erkennbare Verschleißerscheinungen. Die gibt es als Meterware. Zwei Meter haben mich da lediglich einen Beitrag in die Kaffeekasse gekostet.
Oder entspechend dicke Drachenschnur, die kann man ebenfalls als Meterware kaufen.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (22. Oktober 2014)

untere Klemmplatten aus Carbon anstatt wie gehabt aus Alu............

Das Thema wurde ja bereits auf page 69 hier schon gezeigt und von den Carbonplatten abgeraten.....aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das bestätigen, die Carbon-Klemmplatten reißen nach kurzer Betriebszeit bei mir ein, trotz korrektem Schraubenanzugsmoment von weit unter den angegebenen 10Nm und Fahrergewicht egal ob 70kg oder 85kg.....die unteren Platten reissen früher oder später ein.

tja....geschmiedetes Aluteil durch gepresstes, billiges Plastikteil (mit dem tollklingenden Ausdruck "carbon" versehen) ersetzen, aber alles andere am Klemmkopf so lassen wie es vorher war, geht sich halt nicht aus, lieber Kind Shock Hersteller.
Da macht die z. T scharfkantige Krafteinleitung incl. Druck / Abscherung (mit mehrachsiger Spannungsverlauf innerhalb der Sattel-Klemmbacke) einen Strich durch die Rechnung...

Gibt es bei euch auch solche Schäden?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1724121?in=user
Was tut Kind Shock?
Rückrufaktion der LEV-Modelle mit Carbonplatte (das sind die ab 2014, mit schwarzen Tauchrohr)??


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (22. Oktober 2014)

ich spekuliere mal wild:
Carbon ist dort völlig fehl am Platz.....wenn´s da mal jemand in USA deswegen runterhaut (die verklagen dort doch alles und jeden...), was ich natürlich niemand wünsche, haben die ne Klage am Hals und Kind Shock kann zusperren.

Also wer so ein LEV-Modell hat, mein Tip:
*schaut mal zu eurer Sicherheit unter den Sattel* und /oder tastet mal die Platte ab, das allein kann ja mal nicht "schaden" und ich denke zu sowas ist ein user-forum, also die praxis bei usern, doch da... ich will jetzt nicht gegen Kind Shock Stimmung machen, der Rest der LEV-Stütze ist ja gut, hilft mir aber nicht falls das Ding auf dem trail "failed" and "error".


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Oktober 2014)

Selber Schaden bei mir auch. Nach etwa 400km oder so...

Wurde durch die einstige Aluplatte ersetzt. 

Gibt's da echt ne Rückrufaktion? 

Ich hab das in Eigeninitiative getauscht das Plasteteil. Man sollte sich mal nicht nur auf die Risse konzentrieren; auch mal die Unterseite ansehen wo sich der Alufuss sich ins Carbon einarbeitet und ständig der Sattel locker wird...

Absolute Fehlkonstruktion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (24. Oktober 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Gibt's da echt ne Rückrufaktion?
> 
> Ich hab das in Eigeninitiative getauscht das Plasteteil.
> Absolute Fehlkonstruktion.


 
ja. ich fahre seit den Brüchen nur mehr mit der Alu-Klemmplatte....im Bekanntenkreis auch alle Fahrer, ich bin nicht der einzige

Der Austausch (im Sinne der Gewährleistung) ist aber so gesehen mit Sicherheit Sache von Kind Shock...und ich bin mir sicher die kennen das Problem gaaaanz genau......schätze aber die "sitzen" das aus, weil Ihnen eine (nötige) Rückrufaktion weltweit verkaufter Stützen weit teurer kommt, nach dem Motto "Nichtstun" ist günstiger als "Handeln".

Ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, falls jemand von einer Rückrufaktion weis, bitte gerne Info...

P.S: meine gebrochenen Carbon-Platten werd ich mal zum D-Distributeur "Wiener Bike parts" schicken...mal sehen welche Reaktion von dort kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab diesen Defekt beim Verkäufer (BC) geschildert und ich soll die Stütze einschicken und die leiten das weiter zu KS.

Es ist laut Aussage mit erheblicher Bearbeitungsdauer seitens KS zu rechnen. 

Es ist ja nicht nur die Platte; die Stütze hat auch mächtig Spiel in alle Richtungen nach ebenfalls sehr geringer Laufleistung. Die Schäden kamen alle gleichzeitig daher.

Ich werd jetzt in der Winterpause das Teil komplett einsenden und verharre der Dinge die da kommen.

......evtl sattel ich auch auf eine komplett andere Sattelstütze um.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (24. Oktober 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Defekt beim Verkäufer (BC) geschildert und ich soll die Stütze einschicken und die leiten das weiter zu KS.
> 
> Es ist laut Aussage mit erheblicher Bearbeitungsdauer seitens KS zu rechnen.


für uns user traurig.......aber das glaube ich gern.....ich denke die haben da ein echtes "Serienproblem".......die können gleich mal einen Sondermüllcontainer hinter`s Fabriktor stellen, denn da werden noch viele Carbon-Platten bei denen zu entsorgen sein.....

Mein Mitleid mit KS hält sich aber auch sehr in Grenzen, ....wenn man meint, man kann ein Aluteil einfach 1zu1 durch ein (billigst) Plastikteil ersetzen, muss man an deren technischen Sachverstand zweifeln dürfen und an "wir wollten die Marge erhöhen, aber der Schuss ging nach hinten los" denken.


----------



## CaZper (7. November 2014)

Ich hab dann mal die kartusche geöffnet, scheiß system...

1. Gefährlich!!
2. Mit nem knall ist die abdeckkappe davon geflogen 
( Trotz entlassener luft! Es war trotzdem noch mächtig bumms im System )

Ich habe zwar noch nicht aufgegeben, aber das Fazit ist schon ganz klar.

1. Jetzt weiß ich warum es keine offizielle Anleitung gibt.
2. Das Ding ist echt nicht Wartungsfreundlich! 
3. Ich kann nur davor warnen das teil zu öffnen! 

Der aktuelle Zustand meiner lev, sie gibt nicht mehr nach!
Aber sie hat deutliche ausfahr schwierigkeiten 
evtl. Zuviel öl drinne oder der große dicht block sitzt verkehrt.

Was geht denn mit der reverb stealth?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2014)

Hast du  "gepumpt" nachdem die Luft raus war und den Ventileinsatz rausgeschraubt?


----------



## scratch_a (8. November 2014)

Gut, dass ich sie gleich eingeschickt habe, nachdem die Kartusche nicht mehr ganz funktionierte


----------



## CaZper (9. November 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du  "gepumpt" nachdem die Luft raus war und den Ventileinsatz rausgeschraubt?


In wie fern gepumpt? Aber tendenziell hab ich nicht gepumpt


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2014)

Zusammenschieben und auseinanderziehen, damit sich alle Luft "lösen" kann. Dann wird der Ventileinsatz rausgedreht. Eine Prozedur, die man sich bei allen luftführenden Feder- oder Sonstwasinstrumenten mit Luft aneignen sollte.


----------



## chrs (13. November 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich habe heute Nachmittag meine LEV DX gewartet. Hintergrund war, dass sie ein paar cm eingesackt ist - das Übliche halt.

Hier irgendwo war dann dieser link zu finden:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

...ich bin zwischenzeitlich zwar fast verzweifelt, aber: jetzt läuft sie wieder!

Habt keine Scheu - man bekommt das echt einigermaßen hin. Wenn jemand Hilfe braucht, kann er mich gerne anschreiben.

Zeitansatz, wenn man weiß, was zu tun ist: 30 Minuten.

Achja: ich hatte keine Gurtzange und habe mir mit einem Gummi und Rohrzange ausgeholfen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Gute Gurtzange für die Größe gibt`s für 16€ von KSTools


----------



## scratch_a (13. November 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gute Gurtzange für die Größe gibt`s für 16€ von KSTools



Meinst du die KS Tools 114.0150 Gurtrohrzange, ø 110 mm (http://www.amazon.de/KS-Tools-114-0...r=1-1-catcorr&keywords=ks+tools+gurtrohrzange) oder eine andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Exakt
Aber bitte nicht bei den Verbrechern von Amazon kaufen. Kostet beim Fachhändler 16€ UVP


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. November 2014)

Dies hier tut es auch:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/199...model=C52567&gclid=CP3a5f21-MECFY_ItAod2wMA3w

Stabiler, günstiger... einfach besser


----------



## scratch_a (13. November 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Exakt
> Aber bitte nicht bei den Verbrechern von Amazon kaufen. Kostet beim Fachhändler 16€ UVP



Welchen Fachhändler meinst du?
Z.B. http://www.werkzeug-vertrieb.de ?
Direkt vor Ort habe ich keinen Händler gefunden, der die hatte.

@BlackKnight29: Einen "normalen" Ölfilterbandschlüssel haben wir auch daheim, aber mit dem ging es absolut nicht auf...das Leder rutscht viel zu leicht und durch das Metall wäre es mir zu riskant, etwas kaputt zu machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2014)

Ölfilterschlüssel sind vernietet und der Niet kratzt auf der Oberfläche des Werkstücks=> Daumen runter. Ich benutze die Zange auch für Kartuschen- und Dämpferservice.

@scratch_a  : Einfach mal beim Werkzeughändler (wenn du einen hast) fragen, die können normalerweise KS bestellen.


----------



## chrs (14. November 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. der Gurtzange. Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinaus wollte: der Service ist nun wirklich kein Thema. Das bekommt man tatsächlich hin. Ein wenig Ruhe und dann klappt das schon... Auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug (wobei ich mir eine Ringzange kaufen musste).

Ich würde mich tot ärgern, wenn ich so lange, wie hier zum Teil beschrieben, auf meine Stütze verzichten müsste.


----------



## hepp (14. November 2014)

Was hast Du denn effektiv gemacht, um sie wieder funktionsfähig zu machen? Den Quadring ausgetauscht oder quasi nur mal "feucht durchgewicht", also gereinigt und neues Öl rein, fertig?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. November 2014)

Ok...! 
Wollte nur einen weiteren Hinweis mit dem Ölfilterbandschlüssel geben weil bei mir das Ding prima funktioniert, ohne etwas zu zerkratzen (wenn man(n) es auch richtig anwendet) und verrutscht auch nicht weil das Lederband eine gummierte/gerippte Oberflächenlegierung besitzt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2014)

War nicht böse gemeint Ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben, 16€ sind ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## chrs (14. November 2014)

Alles gut 
...bei mir hat ein wenig Öl gefehlt. Einfach neues rein und wieder zusammen geschraubt. Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaZper (14. November 2014)

Ich bekomme die einfach nicht wieder zusammen , ohne das die mich voll mit oil bespritzt....
Auch wenn ich das Ventil drücke, spritzt trotzdem Oil aus der Kappe raus ô_O


----------



## chrs (14. November 2014)

...du musst das innere Rohr mit Öl befüllen. Danach so wie hier das andere Teil wieder einsetzen.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo.../CSC_0019_zpsc97236a2.jpg" border="0" alt="">
...wichtig ist, dass du das Plastikteil komplett einführst, etwa bis das eigentliche Rohr beginnt. Dann passt das nachher auch beim zusammenschrauben.


----------



## CaZper (15. November 2014)

Oh..... grober patzer von mir  
Sattelstütze funktioniert wieder, danke!


----------



## Meridabiker98 (15. November 2014)

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe!!! Ich weiß nicht wo ich eine ein neues Thema erstelle. Auch wenn meine Frage hier unpassend ist aber:

Ich will mir evtl. neue Bremshebel für die genannte Bremse holen, weil einer ausgeleiert ist. Kann ich auch die Hebel einer normalen Tektro Auriga Comp nehmen oder auch Draco??? Die Hebel die ,,seitlich'' am Lenker angebracht sind find ich besser. Nun die Frage, passt das Volumen des Gebers auch mit den genannten Hebeln??? oder werden die zu wenig Druck aufbauen können???
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2014)

Ähhhh? Technikforum=> Bremsen.


----------



## CaZper (22. November 2014)

Zurück zur lev 

Meine lev fährt nach dem oil wechsel nicht mehr 100% raus , es fehlen ca. 5mm , diese kann ich auch rausziehen, sie sackt aber nicht ein wenn ich mich draufsetze, damit könnte ich also leben. 

Aber den fehler will ich trotzdem finden, ist es wohl zu wenig oil, oder das zugseil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrs (22. November 2014)

...das "Problem" habe ich tatsächlich auch. Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass man beim Zusammenbau beim Öl-Rohrchen das andere Rohr ja ein wenig reindrücken muss. Die paar Millimeter fehlen dann am Ende....


----------



## CaZper (22. November 2014)

Das hab ich sogar gespürt,  das kann gut sein


----------



## tgs (30. November 2014)

Ich fahre nun seit einigen Monaten eine KS LEV 150. Bislang funktioniert sie einwandfrei und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Von Beginn an war ein ganz leichtes, horizontales Spiel festzustellen (also um die Vertikalachse), was aber normal sein soll, wie ich hier gelesen und von anderen, langjährigen Benutzern erfahren habe.
Mittlerweile habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass sich das Spiel vergrössert. Deshalb meine Frage:

Was ist die Ursache und kann ich etwas dagegen unternehmen, ohne das Ding zum Service zu schicken?


----------



## Marathoni873 (30. November 2014)

Ich kann dir zwar bei deinem Problem leider nicht helfen, aber kannst du das festgestellte Spiel etwa in mm an der Sattelspitze benennen? Interessiere mich für die LEV DX, da mir die ewige Warterei auf die Moveloc langsam zu blöd wird. Nur kann ich mir unter dem zu erwartenden Spiel bei der LEV aus der Ferne nicht viel vorstellen.

Danke und Gruß
Joachim


----------



## tgs (30. November 2014)

Es sind ca. 3 mm von Anschlag zu Anschlag.


----------



## indian66 (1. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Es sind ca. 3 mm von Anschlag zu Anschlag.


Normal!
Kann Jemand sagen was sich 2015 an der LEV ändert? oder ist alles beim alten?


----------



## hepp (1. Dezember 2014)

Etwas Spiel ist normal und merkt man beim Fahren auch nicht. Wenn es irgendwann zu groß wird, kannst Du die Führungsstangen erneuern.

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...k_LEV_Fuehrungsstift_-Part_9-_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## CaZper (1. Dezember 2014)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Interessiere mich für die LEV DX, da mir die ewige Warterei auf die Moveloc langsam zu blöd wird.
> Joachim



Deshalb habe ich meine LEV wieder heil gemacht, die Moveloc läuft aber auch nicht ganz ohne Probleme.
Aber erstmal muss man eine bekommen


----------



## Marathoni873 (5. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

gibt es für die Montage der LEV eigentlich spezielle Anforderungen in Bezug auf die Sattelklemme? Habe einen Syntace Schnellspanner, wie er im angehängten Bild in diesem Beitrag zu erkennen ist.
Spricht es etwas gegen diesen oder muss ich den austauschen? Bei der Vecnum scheint es ja eher kritisch mit anderen Klemmen zu sein, das Grundproblem müsste aber bei anderen Stützen auch dasselbe sein. Oder ist die LEV da genügsamer?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## mw.dd (5. Dezember 2014)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> gibt es für die Montage der LEV eigentlich spezielle Anforderungen in Bezug auf die Sattelklemme? Habe einen Syntace Schnellspanner, wie er im angehängten Bild in diesem Beitrag zu erkennen ist.
> Spricht es etwas gegen diesen oder muss ich den austauschen? Bei der Vecnum scheint es ja eher kritisch mit anderen Klemmen zu sein, das Grundproblem müsste aber bei anderen Stützen auch dasselbe sein. Oder ist die LEV da genügsamer?
> ...


Hier zwei Lev mit normalen Sattelklemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich verwende an meiner LEV selbst eine Syntace Sattelklemme ohne Probleme.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Das Fass mit der Klemme wurde auch erst bei der Vecnum aufgemacht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. Dezember 2014)

Richtig!
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es bei der LEV irgendwelche Vorgaben hinsichtlich einer speziellen Sattelklemme gibt.


----------



## Marathoni873 (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke euch!￼


----------



## gunznoc (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mich wohl auch für eine LEV entscheiden. 
Auf eine Moveloc braucht man aktuell ja scheinbar nicht zu hoffen. 

Was gibt es aus eurer Sicht für Argumente welche FÜR oder GEGEN eine LEV integra oder eine mit externer Ansteuerung sprechen? Gerade in Hinsicht der Technik, was die Zuverlässigkeit, Wartung oder die reine Funktion angeht. 
Über die Unterschiede beim Ein- und Ausbau der Stütze bin ich mir soweit bewusst. 

Ich habe demnächst ein Banshee Rune mit der Möglichkeit eine Stütze über das Sattelrohr anzusteuern, aber auch mit einer ordentlichen Verlegung des Zuges am Oberrohr. 

Deshalb würde mich hier kurz knapp Pro und Contra interessieren. 

Vielen Dank vorab. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde grade durch den Abgang am unteren Teil spricht bei der LEV alles für Außenverlegung.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich finde grade durch den Abgang am unteren Teil spricht bei der LEV alles für Außenverlegung.


... was bei Wartungsarbeiten und/oder Ausbau die Sache erleichtert.

Wenn die Entscheidung auf die LEV fällt, aber nicht das neue Modell mit der Carbonplatte nehmen! Wie in diesem Thread zu lesen, scheint diese ein Schwachpunkt darzustellen...


----------



## indian66 (6. Dezember 2014)

oder gleich für 8.- die Aluklemmplatte dazukaufen...


----------



## scratch_a (6. Dezember 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich verwende an meiner LEV selbst eine Syntace Sattelklemme ohne Probleme.



Ich verwende auch die original Speci-Klemme...nur beim Anziehen sollte man logischerweise schon etwas Gefühl mitbringen. 
Eine zu fest angezogene Sattelklemme kann dazu führen, dass die Sattelstütze dann zum zicken anfängt. Also notfalls lieber mit Montagepaste arbeiten, bei mir geht es aber ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (6. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl auch für eine LEV entscheiden.
> Auf eine Moveloc braucht man aktuell ja scheinbar nicht zu hoffen.
> 
> Was gibt es aus eurer Sicht für Argumente welche FÜR oder GEGEN eine LEV integra oder eine mit externer Ansteuerung sprechen? Gerade in Hinsicht der Technik, was die Zuverlässigkeit, Wartung oder die reine Funktion angeht.
> ...



Bisher einziger Nachteil bei meiner mit externer Ansteuerung ist, dass der interne Zug zweimal umgelenkt ist und irgendwann gegen z.B. Angelschnur ausgetauscht werden muss, weil er rausrutscht oder sich ausleiert.


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. Dezember 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> oder gleich für 8.- die Aluklemmplatte dazukaufen...



Wäre man dann nicht mit der LEV DX ohnehin besser beraten? Ist ja auch ein gutes Stück günstiger, weil sie nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau ausgelegt ist. Soweit ich das aus Beschreibungen erkennen kann, fehlt der DX nur die Einstellbarkeit der Zugansteuerung. Dass sie nicht komplett schwarz ist, ist nur Optik und Geschmackssache.
Oder gibt es weitere Unterschiede zur LEV ohne "DX", die ich übersehen habe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2014)

Nö. Wenn der Verlauf des Zuges zu deinem Rahmen passt, ist das die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Rockside (6. Dezember 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> oder gleich für 8.- die Aluklemmplatte dazukaufen...


Die Original-Aluklemmplatte hatte bei meiner den Sattel auch nicht richtig gehalten, der ist immer wieder mal ein Stück nach hinten gerutscht.
Daher habe ich mir auf Empfehlung aus dem Forum eine möglichst billige Truvativ-Stütze mit 2 Schraubenklemmung gekauft und deren stabilere Klemmplatte verbaut. Seitdem hält der Sattel die Position. Ist aber auch schwerer.

Ob's die Truvativ Klemmplatte auch einzeln gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Dezember 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch die original Speci-Klemme...nur beim Anziehen sollte man logischerweise schon etwas Gefühl mitbringen.
> Eine zu fest angezogene Sattelklemme kann dazu führen, dass die Sattelstütze dann zum zicken anfängt. Also notfalls lieber mit Montagepaste arbeiten, bei mir geht es aber ohne


So wirds gemacht!


----------



## rmaurer (7. Dezember 2014)

*Ursache und Lösung für das Abreissen des internen Seilzuges bei Kind Shock LEV!!*

*Ich kenne seit ca. 2 Jahren die Ursache und eine simple Lösung für diesen äußerst ärgerlichen und recht häufig vorkommenden Defekt und möchte nach Durchlesen fast aller 80 Seiten dieses Threads das hiermit gerne teilen:*

Laut Montageanleitung soll das Stahlseil 22mm über den Baudenzug überstehen bevor der Haken dran montiert wird. Wie einige hier bemerkt haben hat man dann einen "Leerweg" am Bedienhebel den die meisten wahrscheinlich mit dem ebenfalls lt. Anleitung montieren Seilzugeinsteller sofort ausgleichen sodass der Seilzug sobald man den Hebel drückt auch sofort bewegt wird. Andere montieren gleich mit nur 19mm Überstand - so hatte ich es Anfangs auch gemacht. Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Die Stütze wird zwar funktionieren, das Kevlarseil im Inneren der Stütze aber früher oder später plötzlich reissen. Warum?

Meistens wird man den Hebel beim Absenken schnell und bis zum "Endanschlag" durchdrücken und dieser Endanschlag liegt bei der KS LEV leider nicht im Hebel selber weil dieser mehr "Hub" hat als die Mechanik der Stütze zum Auslösen der Absenkfunktion eigentlich benötigt. D.h. jedes Mal wenn ich den Hebel im Eifer des Gefechts schnell durchdrücke wird durch Zug über das Stahlseil und weiter über das interne Kevlarseil die Mechanik angesteuert und sobald der Endanschlag dieser Mechanik erreicht ist steht der Hebel abrupt an (= kann nicht mehr weiter durchgedrückt werden). Beim Erreichen dieses Endanschlages kommt es jedesmal zu einer Spitzenlast da dieser ja über die beiden Seilzüge bis zum Hebel übertragen wird wodurch das Kevlarseil als das schwächste Glied der Kette früher oder später reisst.

Die Lösung ist relativ simpel und im Bedienhebel teilweise bereits "eingebaut": Es gibt ein Feingewinde in der Hebelschelle und wenn man dort eine passende Schraube einsetzt lässt sich der Hub des Hebels soweit reduzieren dass der Endanschlag ab jetzt direkt am Hebel anliegt und bei vollem Durchdrücken des Hebels die Stütze trotzdem noch ein/ausfährt. Du solltest dabei richtig spüren können wie der Hebel an der Schraube anstößt wenn du ihn durchdrückst, wenn nicht baut die Schraube nicht hoch genug. Wichtig ist dass der Hebel trotzdem noch genug Hub hat damit die Stütze auch funktioniert, die Kombination Computerschraube+Unterlegscheibe+Mutter wie am Photo funktioniert seit 2 Jahren problemlos.

Nochmals zur Verdeutlichung: *Der große Unterschied ist jetzt dass Stahl+Nylonzug keine Spitzenlast beim Erreichen des Endanschlages mehr übertragen müssen da der Hebel im Hub begrenzt und schon an der "Begrenzungsschraube" anschlägt bevor die Mechanik im Inneren der Stütze an ihrem Endanschlag ansteht*. (Die Stütze funktioniert trotzdem, jeder kann bei seiner Stütze im Stand leicht testen dass man den Hebel gar nicht komplett durchdrücken muss damit man eine Funktion hat)

Montiert habe ich übrigens mit 22mm und nicht 19mm weil man dann den Zug beim Ausbau der Stütze dann leichter aushängen kann indem man vorher den Seilzugeinsteller wieder ganz reindreht (den ich ja sonst 3mm rausgedreht hab damit ich keinen Leerweg am Hebel habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (7. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Montiert habe ich übrigens mit 22mm und nicht 19mm weil man dann den Zug beim Ausbau der Stütze dann leichter aushängen kann indem man vorher den Seilzugeinsteller wieder ganz reindreht (den ich ja sonst 3mm rausgedreht hab damit ich keinen Leerweg am Hebel habe)


Ist es nicht so, dass der Leerweg am Hebel ebenfalls eine wichtige Funktion hat? Und zwar den Lenkeinschlag ausgleichen, ohne die Stütze auszulösen, bzw. Druck auf den Auslösemechanismus zu geben?


----------



## gunznoc (7. Dezember 2014)

Vorab erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. 

Also kann man zusammenfassend sagen, dass die externe Stütze einfach ein- und auszubauen ist, aber die Ansteuerung intern nochmal umgelenkt ist. Kann also nach einiger Zeit einen Austausch des internen Zuges nach sich ziehen. 

Korrekt?

Also gibt es einmal die LEV Integra 150 und die LEV 150, welche ein schwarzes Standrohr hat. 
Woran erkenne ich, ob eine Carbonplatte verbaut ist oder nicht?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn der Verlauf des Zuges zu deinem Rahmen passt,......



Das wäre dann die nächste Frage. Auf manchen Bildern einer DX glaube ich zu erkennen, dass die Ansteuerung in Richtung links hinten abgeht, aber so ganz eindeutig konnte ich das nicht wirklich erkennen. Kann das ein DX-Besitzer vielleicht bestätigen? Das sollte dann ja mit fast allen Rahmen halbwegs harmonieren und kein Problem darstellen.

Es gab aber auch mal ein Video, in dem gezeigt wurde, dass auch bei einer DX die Anlenkung gedreht werden kann, falls es unbedingt notwendig sein sollte, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Einbaulage der Ansteuerung wird nicht an der Ansteuerung selbst geändert; sondern oben am Kopf... Die Stützen mit dem Schwarzen Standrohr sind die mit der Carbonplatte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Die Einbaulage der Ansteuerung wird nicht an der Ansteuerung selbst geändert; sondern oben am Kopf


Aber doch nicht bei der DX, soweit ich das den Produktbeschreibungen entnehmen kann.


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

In der Beschreibung der DX steht "Kabelanschluss nicht drehbar"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrs (7. Dezember 2014)

...der Kabelanschluss ist definitiv drehbar! Man muss die Stütze dazu nur auseinander schrauben. Zeitansatz ca. 5 Minuten.


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Das kann man tun. Wenn man die allerdings neu kauft; die dann zerlegt und selber dreht, dann hat sich's mit Garantieansprüchen normal erledigt. 

Bei ner älteren Stütze sicherlich ne Option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmaurer (7. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass der Leerweg am Hebel ebenfalls eine wichtige Funktion hat? Und zwar den Lenkeinschlag ausgleichen, ohne die Stütze auszulösen, bzw. Druck auf den Auslösemechanismus zu geben?



Nein. Du würdest doch sonst auch mehrere Gänge schalten bein Einlenken?
Ich denke dass die meisten Schrauber einen Zug instinktiv ohne Leerweg montieren werden da ja sonst der Bauden aus der Halterung rutschen kann


----------



## jofland (7. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> die Kombination Computerschraube+Unterlegscheibe+Mutter



Ich habe ein paar Gramm gespart, indem ich die Schraube einfach mit Schraubensicherung fixiert habe. Funktioniert super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> *Ursache und Lösung für das Abreissen des internen Seilzuges bei Kind Shock LEV!!*
> 
> *Ich kenne seit ca. 2 Jahren die Ursache und eine simple Lösung für diesen äußerst ärgerlichen und recht häufig vorkommenden Defekt und möchte nach Durchlesen fast aller 80 Seiten dieses Threads das hiermit gerne teilen:*
> 
> ...


So siehts aus,genau auf den Punkt gebracht,hab auch die 22 mm penibel eingehalten und seit 2,5 jahren null probleme.Top Beschreibung.


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Versteh das ganze nicht. Warum sollte man ein anderes Maß überhaupt erst machen wenn die ausdrücklich die 22mm vorgeben... Ich hab von Anfang an mit nem stinknormalen Schaltzug gearbeitet und exakt die Anleitung befolgt; keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt außer mit der Stütze selber eben...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung der DX steht "Kabelanschluss nicht drehbar"


Wir haben scheinbar aneinander vorbei geschrieben. 



chrs schrieb:


> ...der Kabelanschluss ist definitiv drehbar! Man muss die Stütze dazu nur auseinander schrauben. Zeitansatz ca. 5 Minuten.


Diese Info habe ich so auch wahrgenommen, danke.

Aber um noch einmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: Wo steht denn nun der Kabelanschluss bei der DX im Auslierferungszustand?


----------



## chrs (7. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir stand er etwa auf 7 bis 8 Uhr.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke dir!


----------



## rmaurer (7. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Versteh das ganze nicht. Warum sollte man ein anderes Maß überhaupt erst machen wenn die ausdrücklich die 22mm vorgeben... Ich hab von Anfang an mit nem stinknormalen Schaltzug gearbeitet und exakt die Anleitung befolgt; keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt außer mit der Stütze selber eben...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wenn du mit 22mm montierst wie lt. Anleitung vorgegeben hast du einen Leerweg am Hebel - das bedeutet aber auch da das Seil nicht gespannt ist der Bauden aus der Halterung des Hebels rutschen kann weil er ja nur wenige Milimeter in der Lenkerhebelhalterung versenkt ist, gerade dann wenn sich der Zug in der Anfangsphase der Benützung noch etwas zusätzlich längt, ist mir so passiert deswegen hab ich den Leerweg (wie viele andere auch) sofort per Seilzugeinsteller auf 0 reduziert worauf mir ein paar Wochen später der Zug abgerissen ist. Das eigentliche Problem ist doch dass der Hebel mehr Hub hat als die Mechanik benötigt daher diese Diskrepanz in der Zuglänge - ich halte das für einen dummen Designfehler der die Hauptursache für die vielen Zugdefekte ist und habs daher versucht möglich ausführlich zu beschreiben.

Mit der "Hub-Begrenzungsschraube" am Hebel kannst du den Zug ohne Leerweg montieren und er wird dir trotzdem nicht reissen da er nur mehr Bedienkräfte aber KEINE "Anschlagkräfte" mehr übertragen muss - ich wüsste nicht wie ichs sonst noch erklären könnte?


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja nu der Leerweg ist bei mir keinesfalls so lang, dass mir da auch nur ansatzweise die Bowdenzug-Endkappe aus der Halterung rutscht. Mein Bodenzugversteller ist weder zu straff noch zu locker. Evtl liegts ja doch an diesem roten Strick mit der beknackten Plastehülle warum hier Bastelbedarf besteht.

Mit nem normalen Schaltzug gibt's einfach keine Probleme mit der Remote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

....aber grad ein anderes Problem bei mir aufgetreten... Zu dem recht starken Spiel in der Stütze in alle Richtungen gesellt sich jetzt eine sich kratzig anfühlende Ansenkung und die Stütze klemmt auch wenn man hinten am Sattel nach unten drückt. Also man muss explizit vorne drücken damit sich die Stütze einschieben lässt... Was is denn das nun wieder und wie behebt man das?

Nochmal angemerkt; die Stütze hat jetzt aktuell etwa 600 km absolviert. An wartungsstau kann's also nicht liegen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMTB (7. Dezember 2014)

Prüf mal den Anzug deines Schnellspanner / deiner Schelle! Noch unter 7Nm?

Hatte wegen zu starkem Anzug der Sattelstütze auch schonmal solch ein Problem.


Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Stütze hab ich seit Erwerb nicht mehr ausgebaut gehabt. Also alles wie am Anfang eingebaut... 

Ich hab jetzt mal die Sattelklemme gelöst bis sich die Stütze verdrehen lässt und dann ein klein wenig angezogen. Also minimale Klemmwirkung.

Alles wie davor auch

Das Kratzen ist auf den ersten 3 cm hub beim Einschieben.

....hört sich an wie Metall auf Metall... Die schwarze Beschichtung jedoch ist in tadellosem Zustand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMTB (7. Dezember 2014)

Hm, mehr fällt mir dazu leider auch nicht ein. Sorry


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

Trotzdem danke!

Ich hab's satt mit dem Ding ich werd mir ne Reverb kaufen....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (7. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke!
> 
> Ich hab's satt mit dem Ding ich werd mir ne Reverb kaufen....
> 
> ...



die hält auch nicht länger


----------



## 3K-Power (7. Dezember 2014)

600km?? ... Mal ehrlich das is doch ein schlechter Witz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmaurer (7. Dezember 2014)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ....aber grad ein anderes Problem bei mir aufgetreten... Zu dem recht starken Spiel in der Stütze in alle Richtungen gesellt sich jetzt eine sich kratzig anfühlende Ansenkung und die Stütze klemmt auch wenn man hinten am Sattel nach unten drückt. Also man muss explizit vorne drücken damit sich die Stütze einschieben lässt... Was is denn das nun wieder und wie behebt man das?
> 
> Nochmal angemerkt; die Stütze hat jetzt aktuell etwa 600 km absolviert. An wartungsstau kann's also nicht liegen.
> 
> ...



Stütze verkantet am Nadellager beim Absenken, ist ein bekanntes Toleranzproblem das die ersten i900 allesamt hatten. Lässt sich nur durch Tausch der jeweiligen Bauteile beheben. Die Reibung beim Absenken wird sich sukzessive erhöhen und es entstehen mit der Zeit auf der Lauffläche unschöne Riefen die der Funktion aber grundsätzlich keinen Abbruch tun. 

Das einzige was du außer einschicken selber tun kannst ist den LEV Abschlussring abschrauben (geht mit einfacher Gurtrohrzange aus dem Baumarkt super), den darunter liegen silberen Ring vorsichtig mit einem superdünnen Schraubenzieher nach oben aushebeln und ne Fettpackung reintun. Eventuell nach Videoanleitung auch gleich komplett zerlegen und alle Teile frisch fetten - aber mit dem damit verbundenen Risiko innerhalb der Garantiezeit etwas kaputtzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (7. Dezember 2014)

Nach jeder Fahrt schraube ich den Abschlussring ab, nehme einen weichen Lappen und entferne den Schmutz um den silbernen Ring und das Sattelstützrohr (da ist immer Schmutz!). Danach sprühe ich Balistrol Öl auf das Sattelstützrohr und unter den Abschlussring. Mit dem Lappen wische ich die Teile dann ab. Das dauert ca. 2 Minuten.
Das mache ich von Beginn an, fahre jetzt schon ein paar tausend KM und die Stütze senkt ab wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## cubabluete (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach gar nix und sie läuft wie am 1. Tag schon über 2 Jahre


----------



## criscross (7. Dezember 2014)

ich mach auch nix.....und hab die schon 2 x einschicken müssen.....
ist jetzt aber nur ne Frage der Zeit wann die wieder abkackt...


----------



## rmaurer (7. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Danach sprühe ich Balistrol Öl auf das Sattelstützrohr und unter den Abschlussring. Mit dem Lappen wische ich die Teile dann ab. Das dauert ca. 2 Minuten.
> Das mache ich von Beginn an, fahre jetzt schon ein paar tausend KM und die Stütze senkt ab wie am ersten Tag.



Die Stütze wird von Werk aus mit niederviskosen Fett geschmiert, nicht mit Öl. Wenn du da Ballistol reinsprühst wäscht das nur das Fett aus dem Nadellager und Gleitschlitten aus.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Dezember 2014)

Silikon hilft bei meiner Stütze ...


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (8. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist relativ simpel und im Bedienhebel teilweise bereits "eingebaut": Es gibt ein Feingewinde in der Hebelschelle und wenn man dort eine passende Schraube einsetzt lässt sich der Hub des Hebels soweit reduzieren dass der Endanschlag ab jetzt direkt am Hebel anliegt und bei vollem Durchdrücken des Hebels die Stütze trotzdem noch ein/ausfährt.
> Anhang anzeigen 341165


 
Hinweis für die die das so machen wollen:
Es gibt diese Feingwinde (für die Anschlagschraube) bei der Version mit schwarzen Tauchrohr nicht, die Lenker-Klemmmung wurde abgespeckt/geändert, daher könnte das nicht jeder LEV-Besitzer umsetzen so wie wie "rmaurer" das bewerkstelligt hat....


----------



## chrs (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde übrigens die ganzen angeblich defekten Sattelstutzen aufkaufen.... 

Leute, mal im Ernst: der Service dauert 5 Minuten. Da kann man gar nichts falsch machen. Jeder Eintrag hier im Forum dauert länger....

Eure Ketten pflegt ihr doch sicherlich auch regelmäßig oder???

Und wenn nach 600km mal etwas schleift - so what???? Mal schnell aufschrauben, Dreck entfernen und neu fetten. Da sind übrigens auch nirgends Siegel oder sowas angebracht - also nichts mit Garantieverlust o.ä. .... 

Eine Gurtzange braucht man übrigens auch nicht - normale Zange mit einem Stück Gummimatte o.ä. reicht vollkommen.


----------



## tgs (8. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Die Stütze wird von Werk aus mit niederviskosen Fett geschmiert, nicht mit Öl. Wenn du da Ballistol reinsprühst wäscht das nur das Fett aus dem Nadellager und Gleitschlitten aus.


Ok, ich nehme nur noch einen Lappen und lasse das Öl weg.


----------



## tgs (8. Dezember 2014)

chrs schrieb:


> Und wenn nach 600km mal etwas schleift - so what???? Mal schnell aufschrauben, Dreck entfernen und neu fetten.


Welches Fett nimmst du?


----------



## hepp (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann dieses http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dynamic-hochleistungsfett-200g-84703, speziell im Winter, empfehlen. Das ist relativ "dünnflüssig" und die Stütze wird bei kalten Temperaturen nicht so langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (8. Dezember 2014)

chrs schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens die ganzen angeblich defekten Sattelstutzen aufkaufen....
> 
> Leute, mal im Ernst: der Service dauert 5 Minuten. Da kann man gar nichts falsch machen. Jeder Eintrag hier im Forum dauert länger....
> 
> ...




Es ist einfach so, dass ein so hoch angepriesenes Produkt für einen nicht geringen Preis einfach zu viele Probleme macht. Und wenn man schon nach 250km die ersten Probleme erkennen muss dann ist da was falsch..

Ich kaufe auch kein neues Auto wo ich alle 1000km die Kopfdichtung machen muss...

Bzw wo die Kopfdichtung zur allgemeinen Pflege gehört in einem Atemzug mit nem Besuch einer Waschanlage...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reset (10. Dezember 2014)

hallo zusammen

ich habe ein problem mit meiner lev dx, sie fährt nicht mehr ganz aus..sollte eigentlich 150mm haben aber nach ca 120mm ist fertig und sie fährt nicht weiter aus. wenn ich sie mit der hand hochziehe gehts.

an was kann das liegen? 
gibts irgendwo ein service manual dazu? habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

vielen dank für eure hilfe schon im voraus!


----------



## indian66 (10. Dezember 2014)

schonmal den Luftdruck geprüft?


----------



## scratch_a (10. Dezember 2014)

reset schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe ein problem mit meiner lev dx, sie fährt nicht mehr ganz aus..sollte eigentlich 150mm haben aber nach ca 120mm ist fertig und sie fährt nicht weiter aus. wenn ich sie mit der hand hochziehe gehts.
> 
> ...



Spontan würden mir da mögliche Ursachen einfallen:
- Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen
- die Kartusche innen hat Luft gezogen

Wenn du sie per Hand ganz raus gezogen hast, bleibt sie dann bei Belastung oben oder sinkt sie wieder etwas ein? Falls letzteres, dann liegts wohl eher an der Kartusche.

Vielleicht hat aber noch wer anders andere Ursachen und Lösungen


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2014)

wenn die Kartusche Luft gezogen hat, kriegt man die wieder raus, entlüften ? und wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## scratch_a (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie man sie entlüftet weiß ich auch nicht, haben aber anscheinend hier im Thread schon paar Leute gemacht...ist aber wohl nicht gerade einfach und es gibt glaub ich nichts offizielles dazu?
Ich habe meine zum Service gegeben...danach hat sie wieder funktioniert


----------



## reset (11. Dezember 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir da mögliche Ursachen einfallen:
> - Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen
> - die Kartusche innen hat Luft gezogen
> 
> ...



sorry war falscher alarm..die sattelstütze war zu fest..


----------



## chrs (11. Dezember 2014)

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Hier die Anleitung. Kriegt man ohne Probleme hin...


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Dezember 2014)

@ chrs der Link funzt nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (11. Dezember 2014)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ chrs der Link funzt nich



Es hat ein HTML zuviel drin, so funktionierts:


chrs schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
> 
> Hier die Anleitung. Kriegt man ohne Probleme hin...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Dezember 2014)

Nimm aus dem link mal des letzte "html" raus. das ist doppelt ....htmlhtml
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html


----------



## chrs (11. Dezember 2014)

Huch... Der link von freizeitbiker geht aber. Vielen dank!


----------



## Garnitur (11. Dezember 2014)

chrs schrieb:


> Huch... Der link von freizeitbiker geht aber. Vielen dank!



Bei dir hatte sich am Ende noch ein zusätzliches HTML reingeschlichen, ich hatte dies in meinem Zitat bereits korrigiert.


----------



## static (11. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Dezember 2014)

ganau so schnell wie die reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (11. Dezember 2014)

Meine Command Post im '13er Specialized Enduro kam völlig ungebremst raus. Da musste man sich auch erstmal dran gewöhnen. 
Die Geschwindigkeit von der Reverb finde ich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## chrs (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Geschwindigkeit kannst du bei einer Reverb steuern. Bei einer LEV auch....................... Also wie du willst.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Dezember 2014)

So isses...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2014)

chrs schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit kannst du bei einer Reverb steuern. Bei einer LEV auch....................... Also wie du willst.



Bei der Command Post doch auch, über den Luftdruck.


----------



## static (12. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## chrs (12. Dezember 2014)

Bei einer reverb kannst du an dem remote-hebel drehen, um die Geschwindigkeit zu ändern. Bei der lev musst du den Sattel ab schrauben und den Luftdruck verändern. Das ist schon nervig, aber wenn man ein mal seine Einstellung gefunden hat okay....davon würde ich den Kauf aber nicht abhängig machen.


----------



## static (12. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## cubabluete (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde einen Druck von 200 psi bei lev optimal. Wenn es noch zu langsam ist dann gehst halt auf 250 psi Maximaldruck.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Dezember 2014)

Bei diesem Thema fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich den Luftdruck seit dem Einbau vor knapp zwei Jahren nie mehr geprüft habe!
Ist bei jemanden von euch ein Druckverlust in der LEV aufgefallen?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Dezember 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Thema fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich den Luftdruck seit dem Einbau vor knapp zwei Jahren nie mehr geprüft habe!
> Ist bei jemanden von euch ein Druckverlust in der LEV aufgefallen?



Nö.Habe die LEV auch seit ca 18 Monaten verbaut.Nach dem Luftdruck habe ich nie geschaut.Es war einfach nicht nötig.
Sie funktioniert von Anbeginn bis heute einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2015)

Bei mir geht der Hebel nach dem Betätigen nicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition zurück, verhackt also unten. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2015)

Zug ausbauen und schmieren, ggf. neuen Schaltzug kaufen und montieren. Ist schließlich ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## Doozzer (11. Januar 2015)

Bei mir sah das so aus, dass mein Schaltzug schon immer kürzer war als vorgegeben, aber nur minimal und das war auch so problemlos für 1,5 Jahre. In diesem Sommer konnte ich dann den Sattel nicht mehr komplett absenken sondern nur wenige cm. Gelöst hat dieses Problem den Zug erneut zu kürzen (hat sich scheinbar geweitet bei der Hitze oder so), ist nun ein paar mm kürzer als empfohlen und nun habe ich 4 monate nach dem letzten kürzen des Schaltzuges festgestellt, dass der Sattel ausgefahren bei belastung paar mm einsinkt. Ist nun bei mir der innere Zug, der oft mit angelschnur etc. ersetzt wird beschädigt und muss ersetzt werden? Habe vorsichtshalber erstmal den Schaltzug ausgehängt...
Danke!


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Auch nen Zugeinsteller dazwischen hilft.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Januar 2015)

Beim inneren Zug wird es mit Zugeinsteller doch etwas schwierig 
Aber ob der innere Zug funktioniert oder nicht, lässt sich ja relativ schnell ausprobieren. Solange der innere Zug nicht gerissen ist vermute ich eher, dass es wegen Dreck zu einem Problem kommt. Aber das Nachgeben der Stütze hört sich für mich eher so an, als müsste die Kartusche entlüftet werden. Entweder selber machen oder zum Service geben.


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Beim inneren Zug wird es mit Zugeinsteller doch etwas schwierig
> Aber ob der innere Zug funktioniert oder nicht, lässt sich ja relativ schnell ausprobieren. Solange der innere Zug nicht gerissen ist vermute ich eher, dass es wegen Dreck zu einem Problem kommt. Aber das Nachgeben der Stütze hört sich für mich eher so an, als müsste die Kartusche entlüftet werden. Entweder selber machen oder zum Service geben.



Das ist doch wohl eher klar oder, aber er beschrieb ja auch erstmal seine Schaltzugprobleme.


----------



## gunznoc (6. Februar 2015)

Moin,

habe einen Remotehebel aus Carbon, den Zugeinsteller mit Außenhülle und Innenzug für die LEV abzugeben. 
Alles nagelneu und unbenutzt. 

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Ollomat (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für die LEV, aber nicht die üblichen "Verschleißteile", die es zB bei gocycle oder so gibt, sondern die "Innereien", die ich für einen großen Service brauche. Meine LEV hat nämlich das weit verbreitet Problem des Absackens von 3-4 cm und jetzt würde ich sie gerne komplett zerlegen. 
Dafür brauche ich aber diverse neue Dichtungen, Bushings, einen kleinen Hebel, an dem das untere Ende des Seilzuges befestigt ist und diverses Kleinzeug....

Wie komme ich an diese Teile, wenn ich sie NICHT aus den USA bestellen will ... für 32,- Dollar Porto.. ? ;-)

Danke für jeden Hinweis !!!


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Februar 2015)

Was kostet ein Service im Vergleich dazu?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. Februar 2015)

Nach über zwei problemlosen Jahren musste ich das innere Zugseil austauschen. Habe dieses Nylonfädchen, was an mehreren Stellen bereits sehr porös war gegen ein dünnes und flexibles Stahlseil ersetzt. Da dürfte nichts mehr reissen! 
In diesem Zug habe ich auch alles gereinigt und gefettet, sowie die inneren Gleitführungen. Stütze fährt wie neu aus und wieder ein.
Nun stelle ich aber ein leichtes Absacken der Stütze, im eingebauten und ausgebauten Zustand, von ca. 1-2mm fest. Luftdruck beträgt 220PSI und der Remote- und Innenzug entsprechen den Vorgaben. 
Im mittleren Teil des Threads wurde dieses Problem mit einer defekten Kartusche bereits erklärt, was deren Austausch durch den Service von KS unumgänglich machen würde.
Frag an die Profis: Ist dem bis heute noch so, oder gibt es neue Erkenntnisse und Lösungen zu diesem Problem?


----------



## Kharma (8. Februar 2015)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für die LEV, aber nicht die üblichen "Verschleißteile", die es zB bei gocycle oder so gibt, sondern die "Innereien", die ich für einen großen Service brauche. Meine LEV hat nämlich das weit verbreitet Problem des Absackens von 3-4 cm und jetzt würde ich sie gerne komplett zerlegen.
> Dafür brauche ich aber diverse neue Dichtungen, Bushings, einen kleinen Hebel, an dem das untere Ende des Seilzuges befestigt ist und diverses Kleinzeug....
> 
> Wie komme ich an diese Teile, wenn ich sie NICHT aus den USA bestellen will ... für 32,- Dollar Porto.. ? ;-)
> ...



Hast du denn mal mit Gocyle telefoniert? 
Besagten Hebel haben sie mir schicken können. Angeblich geht so gut wie alles zu bestellen, was auf der Explosionszeichnung angegeben ist.


----------



## chrs (8. Februar 2015)

...ich habe alle Teile bei bike-components bekommen.

Den großen Service, d.h. Entlüften, bekommt man auch alleine hin - das ist echt kein Hexenwerk.

Den link zur englischen Anleitung hab ich hier irgendwo schon gepostet. Nur Mut und etwas Geduld, dann passt das....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. Februar 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Den großen Service, d.h. Entlüften, bekommt man auch alleine hin - das ist echt kein Hexenwerk.
> 
> Den link zur englischen Anleitung hab ich hier irgendwo schon gepostet. Nur Mut und etwas Geduld, dann passt das....
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



... und das soll Abhilfe gegen das Absinken bzw das Federn der Stütze schaffen?


----------



## Endurowanderer (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, diese Symptome kommen durch Luft im System.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Februar 2015)

In diesem Zusammenhang müssen die Innereien wie zB Dichtungen erneuert werden, wie @Olomat es beschrieben hat?
Welches Öl habt ihr verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Februar 2015)

Habe eben eine Antwort zu dem Problem des Absenkens von einem authorisierten KS Händler und Servicedienstleister erhalten. Gebe das mal 1:1 weiter:

"Ein Absenken der Stütze (ohne Betätigung des Hebels) um bis zu 3mm ist laut Kind Shock im Toleranzbereich. Dieses Phänomen kann auch erst nach einigen Monaten gebrauch auftreten. Oft wird es bei schlecht laufenden Stützen nicht bemerkt, wenn man einen Service gemacht hat tritt das Problem dann auf…
Wenn es mehr als 3mm sind oder werden, dann kann dieses Problem nur durch einen Austausch der Hubeinheit behoben werden."

Tja..., wo ist der nächste Schrottplatz?


----------



## chrs (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn man vorsichtig arbeitet, müssen die Dichtungen NICHT getauscht werden...

Ordentlich einfetten aller Teile ist aber wichtig.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Februar 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Wenn man vorsichtig arbeitet, müssen die Dichtungen NICHT getauscht werden...
> 
> Ordentlich einfetten aller Teile ist aber wichtig.



Danke, so verstehe ich das auch 

Es ist immer nur vom zerlegen der Stütze die Rede. Aber, wie kriege ich dabei die Luft aus dem System, welche für das Problem des Absenkens der Stütze verantwortlich ist?


----------



## static (9. Februar 2015)

Das ist die Anleitung zum Beseitigen des Absacken, die hier, glaub ich, auch schon mal gepostet wurde:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
(Vorsicht mit unter Druck stehenden Teilen!)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Februar 2015)

Yepp..., danke @static , kenne ich bereits!
Hatte nur mit meinem "Schulenglisch" nicht so richtig verstanden, wie und wo die Entlüftung statt findet. Glaube aber den Schritt gefunden zu haben. Es passiert im Step 14b, richtig?

Mittlerweile bekam ich auch den Garantie-Retourenbeleg von gocycle wo ich seinerzeit die LEV gekauft hatte, wonach ich das Ding zum Austausch der "Hydraulik" (die meinen wohl die Kartusche!) einschicken darf. Dauert nach deren Aussage ca. 3-4 Wochen.
Fürchte aber, dass das mit der Garantie nix wird wenn der Importeur sieht, dass daran bereits "gefummelt" wurde...


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Februar 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> wenn der Importeur sieht, dass daran bereits "gefummelt" wurde


Das hatte bei mir damals keinen gestoert.


----------



## chrs (9. Februar 2015)

Woran sollte man das erkennen? Da gibts ja kein "Siegel" o.ä. drinnen... ;-)

Die Luft bekommst du dadurch raus, dass du das Öl in der Kartusche wechselte bzw neu befüllst.


----------



## chrs (9. Februar 2015)

14b ist übrigens richtig. 

Pass bitte bei Pkt 10 auf. Da ist wirklich noch ordentlich Druck drauf, selbst, wenn du meinst vorher alles raus gelassen zu haben.

Pkt. 11 ist übrigens auch nicht ohne. Dieses Plastikteil nach Möglichkeit wirklich nicht abziehen. Wenn dich: Geduldig sein und VORSICHTIG wieder aufsetzen. Dabei den inneren Dichtungsring mit einem dünnen Schraubendreher o.ä. ganz leicht in die Nut drücken.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Februar 2015)

@chrs vielen dank für die Tips! Werde ich befolgen...
Welches und wie viel Öl kommt in die Kartusche?


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Februar 2015)

@nuts Da haste völlig recht . Ich nutze meine Vario recht häufig .Habe im Malle Urlaub ,mich auf ein MTB ohne Variostütze gesetzt und ne Tour damit gemacht .Es nervte gewaltig jedesmal wieder abzusteigen um die Stütze abzusenken. Allerdings ist spätestens mit dem Einbau einer solchen Stütze ,der Spaß gewicht zu sparen meist dahin  Der Umstieg von einer P6 auf ne LeV hat in meinen Fall dann 300 gr.+ gebracht . Großer Vorteil der LEV ist, die Leitung der Remote schubbert nicht am Rahmen bzw bringt in manchen Konstellationen, die Leitung nicht  in gefährlicher Reichweite des Reifens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Februar 2015)

chrs schrieb:


> Woran sollte man das erkennen? Da gibts ja kein "Siegel" o.ä. drinnen..


Falls das wirklich ernst gemeint ist: Zb am ersetzten Kevlarzug? Oder Abnutzungsstellen von Werkzeugen?


----------



## chrs (9. Februar 2015)

Den gleichen Zug wie den originalen gibts bei bike-components...

Und wenn dein Werkzeug Spuren hinterlässt, solltest du dafür ne Mark mehr ausgeben. 

Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, sieht man am Ende gar nichts.


----------



## Andreas.blub (9. Februar 2015)

Heute meine 2te neue Kartusche in die LEV bekommen (alles während 2 Jahren, die erste nach nicht mal 4 Monaten). Jetzt wieder ans Rad geschraubt und gleich mal festgestellt, dass sie wieder oben bleibt und nicht absackt.

Dafür kann ich sich nicht mehr komplett versenken. Mechanisch gehts bis zum Anschlag, doch entlaste ich sie dann wieder (Hebel nicht betätigt), kommt sie mir wieder 2cm entgegen.
Wenn ich die Abdeckung des Zugs aufmache sehe ich, dass das Nylonseil aus dem inneren nicht gespannt ist, wenn ich den Hebel loslasse. Dadurch fährt sie wieder 1-2cm aus, dann ist das Nylonseil auch wieder gespannt. In allen Zwischenpositionen hält sie ohne Probleme.

Jemand ne Idee? Zug und Hülle habe ich gerade getauscht. Könnte der Zug noch zu lang sein? Aber dann würde sie ja auch nicht in den Zwischenpositionen halten...


----------



## dantist (12. Februar 2015)

Bei Actionsports ist die LEV Integra nun in komplett schwarz im Shop aufgeführt. Meine ist bereits unterwegs 

125 mm
http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-125-vario-sattelstuetze-6703

150 mm
http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-150-vario-sattelstuetze-6704


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee? Zug und Hülle habe ich gerade getauscht. Könnte der Zug noch zu lang sein? Aber dann würde sie ja auch nicht in den Zwischenpositionen halten...



Kontrollier erstmal ob die Endkappe sich nicht gelöst hat. Wenn nicht, dann mal abnehmen und checken ob an dieser Seite des internen Zuges alles in Ordnung ist. Dann kannste noch den Zug aushängen und problieren, wie sich verhält, wenn du von Hand den Bolzen ziehst.


----------



## CaZper (13. Februar 2015)

hast du denn nicht den Spanner mit eingebunden ?


----------



## User85319 (19. Februar 2015)

dantist schrieb:


> Bei Actionsports ist die LEV Integra nun in komplett schwarz im Shop aufgeführt. Meine ist bereits unterwegs
> 
> 125 mm
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-125-vario-sattelstuetze-6703
> ...



Hast du die Stütze bereits? Ist sie tatsächlich komplett schwarz?

An alle Besitzer:
kann man die LEV (Integra) denn mitlerweile empfehlen? Bis vor kurzem gab es ja anscheinend Probleme mit der Ansteuerung sowie den Carbonklemmplatten am Stützenkopf.
Wären diese Probleme nun beseitigt, so könnte ich mich auch zu einer 150er Integra 30,9 durchringen 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## dantist (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bin noch in dem Ferien, habe das Paket noch nicht geöffnet. Werde hier baldmöglichst berichten.


----------



## Ollomat (19. Februar 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang müssen die Innereien wie zB Dichtungen erneuert werden, wie @Olomat es beschrieben hat?
> Welches Öl habt ihr verwendet?



Hab erfolgreich den Service gemacht und ich musste keine Dichtungen innen erneuern. Man muss eben vorsichtig vorgehen, dann klappt das !
Als Öl habe ich Gabelöl 5W genommen (wie in dem mtbr.com Beitrag empfohlen) 
Konnte zwar erst ne kurze Testfahrt machen, aber sie funzt jetzt wieder einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollomat (19. Februar 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> @chrs vielen dank für die Tips! Werde ich befolgen...
> Welches und wie viel Öl kommt in die Kartusche?


 
Hab Gabelöl 5 W genommen, wie in dem mtbr.com-Beitrag empfohlen und es wird bis ans Gewinde befüllt. Steht aber alles auch in dem Beitrag von mtbr.com


----------



## pommes5 (20. Februar 2015)

Meine Lev 150 von 2013 macht diesen Winter zum ersten Mal Probleme. Sie sackt nach kurzer Zeit ca. 2cm ein und fährt nur sehr langsam aus. Liegt das an den Temperaturen (gestern zB 0 Grad und dabei ordentlich Wind) oder ist was kaputt?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. Februar 2015)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Hab Gabelöl 5 W genommen, wie in dem mtbr.com-Beitrag empfohlen und es wird bis ans Gewinde befüllt. Steht aber alles auch in dem Beitrag von mtbr.com


@Ollomat Danke für die Info 
Das mit dem Öl habe ich dann auch heraus gelesen, nur der Teil wo das bis zum Gewinde aufgefüllt wird reicht mein Schulenglisch nicht mehr 
Meine LEV funzt soweit wieder nach dem "kleinen" Service, wo ich alles greinigt, neu gefettet und den Luftdruck auf 220 PSI angepasst habe. Auch der Austausch des inneren Seiles hat bestens geklappt. 
Die Kartusche habe ich zum entlüften also erstmal nicht geöffnet, aber dank der letzten Hinweise weiss ich nun wie das geht und was ich dazu brauche ...


----------



## Ollomat (20. Februar 2015)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Meine Lev 150 von 2013 macht diesen Winter zum ersten Mal Probleme. Sie sackt nach kurzer Zeit ca. 2cm ein und fährt nur sehr langsam aus. Liegt das an den Temperaturen (gestern zB 0 Grad und dabei ordentlich Wind) oder ist was kaputt?


Das sie langsam ausfährt liegt auch an der Temperatur, denn bei der Kälte wird das Öl ja zähflüssiger. Beobachte doch mal, ob sie im Warmen auch einsinkt. Wenn ja, hast du das gleiche Problem wie ich hatte, da hilft dann nur auseinander bauen, um sie quasi zu "entlüften"


----------



## pommes5 (20. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich wohl dann ein paar Wochen warten. Putzen ist sinnlos und so wie die Kiste aussieht reißt mir jemand die Eier ab wenn ich das Rad in die Wohnung schleppe


----------



## gunznoc (20. Februar 2015)

Hi,

falls jemand Interesse an einem neuem Remotehebel inklusive Zugeinsteller, Innenzug und Außenhülle passend für die LEV hat, einfach bei mir melden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/548015-ks-lev-remotehebel-fernbedinung-inkl-zugeinsteller

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (20. Februar 2015)

Bei mir gibt's gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis neben dem neuen unbenutzten Remotehebel noch eine Stütze obendrauf ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...m-435-mm-150-mm-sb-0-mm-ersatz-bzw-kleinteile


----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon,  das hier keine Verkaufsanzeigen erwünscht sind - 300€ für eine gebrauchte Lev: geht's noch?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Februar 2015)

Dafür kriegt man heutztage eine Neue


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2015)

Ist doch VHB, was wollt ihr eigentlich? Warum nicht gleich 400,- VHB, ist doch eh verhandelbar ;-))


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Februar 2015)

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Sattelstu...te-2013.html?gclid=CPDgwYmb88MCFQTKtAoda30Atw


----------



## jonalisa (21. Februar 2015)

Möchte hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.

1) VHB, kannst ja gerne verhandeln.
2) Liegen noch einige Teile, wie ein neuer, nie benutzter Remotehebel bei. Neupreis war inkl. aller Teile um die 450€.
3) Die Stütze wurde viell. 500km gefahren und ist wie neu.
4) Möchte ich zuerst sehen um welches Modell es sich bei der Stütze auf cyclebasar handelt. Meine ist nämlich von der zweiten Generation mit dem LEV Schriftzug um die Überwurfmutter. Die gleiche Stütze habe ich im Web nicht billiger als 300€ gefunden.
5) Kriegst du die LEV so gut wie kaum gebraucht, weil sie so gut ist ;-) Kannst gerne im Bikemarkt kontrollieren.

Und gut ist.

Back to topic!!!


----------



## flowbike (22. Februar 2015)

dantist schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in dem Ferien, habe das Paket noch nicht geöffnet. Werde hier baldmöglichst berichten.


immer noch in den Ferien?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. Februar 2015)

@jonalisa 
jojo..., is ja gut...
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Verkauf und bin gespannt, zu welchem Preis Du das Ding letztlich los wirst...


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2015)

Der endgültige Preis würde mich auch interessieren, sie muss auf jeden Fall weg, das sie nicht in meinen 30,9er Rahmen passt.

Gruß


----------



## pommes5 (23. Februar 2015)

Wo kann man denn die Lev offiziell servicen lassen? Mein bester Schrauberkollege traut sich an den Rebuild von mtbr nicht ran und meine eigenen Skills sind längst nicht so fortgeschritten als dass ich das wagen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Februar 2015)

Wo hast Du Deine denn gekauft? Dort würde ich als erstes mal anfragen...

Mein Händler (gocycle) hat mir seinerzeit einen Retourenbeleg zukommen lassen, womit diese beim Importeur eingeschickt und repariert werden kann. Habe mich dann schliesslich selbst an die Arbeit gemacht.
Eine andere Alternative die ich in diesem Zusammenhang gefunden habe ist dieser hier:

Trail Supply AG
Tassilo Kreissl
Tel.: +41 44 500 56 01
Fax: +41 44 500 56 06
Handy: +41 79 811 49 04
www.trailsupply.ch
[email protected]

Die sind offizieller KS Händler bzw. Servicepartner und haben mir ein Angebot zum Austausch der Kartusche für EUR120,- gemacht.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben und probier mal ...


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Februar 2015)

In Schweinfurt is der Servicepoint für KS in D...

Wiener Bikeparts...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pommes5 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich schreib mal sixpack an. Die sind auf der KS Homepage gelistet.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Februar 2015)

Gut! Mach mal Meldung ...


----------



## pommes5 (23. Februar 2015)

Ging flott. Soll sie hinschicken. Ich schreibe dann wieder wenn sie zurück ist.


----------



## rmaurer (23. Februar 2015)

dantist schrieb:


> Bei Actionsports ist die LEV Integra nun in komplett schwarz im Shop aufgeführt. Meine ist bereits unterwegs
> 
> 125 mm
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-125-vario-sattelstuetze-6703
> ...


komplett schwarz - wie die Reverb??
Die beiden Links verweisen nur auf das bisherige eben nicht komplett schwarze Modell

Am Bergamont Trailster EX 9.0 ist übrigens eine komplett schwarze Lev verbaut


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem neuen Bionicon Edison EVO ist die Integra auch schon schwarz und das steht schon bei mir.


----------



## dantist (24. Februar 2015)

dantist schrieb:


> Bei Actionsports ist die LEV Integra nun in komplett schwarz im Shop aufgeführt. Meine ist bereits unterwegs
> 
> 125 mm
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-125-vario-sattelstuetze-6703
> ...




Ernüchterung macht sich breit: Ich habe soeben das Paket von Actionsports geöffnet und entgegen der Abbildung von damals als ich bestellt habe, wurde nicht die komplett schwarze Stütze sondern die "alte" Version mit dem goldenen Standrohr geliefert. Wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen. Schade schade


----------



## gunznoc (24. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie wurde das auch nachträglich geändert. Direkt nach deinem Post war auf dem Bild, sowie auf der Website ebenfalls die Stütze mit schwarzem Standrohr zu sehen.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2015)

So ganz zuverlässig sind sie bei KS ja nicht. 
Früher waren angekündigte Produkte Monate bis Jahre nach der Ankündigung erst verfügbar. Heute haben sie scheinbar das gleiche mit Bildern.

Das wird wohl seinen Grund haben, dass Bike-Components.de die Integra erst seit kurzem überhaupt gelistet hat. Und dann stehen auch alle noch auf 20 tage oder länger. Mit anderen Worten: kommt irgendwann wahrscheinlich mal rein. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, aus welchen Quellen die Shops Ihre Produkte beziehen. Da scheint ja wohl die unterschiedlichsten Kanäle zu geben.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2015)

dantist schrieb:


> Ernüchterung macht sich breit: Ich habe soeben das Paket von Actionsports geöffnet und entgegen der Abbildung von damals als ich bestellt habe, wurde nicht die komplett schwarze Stütze sondern die "alte" Version mit dem goldenen Standrohr geliefert. Wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen. Schade schade



Schick' sie zurück. Mein Shop hatte schon vor Monaten die ganz schwarze. Wird wohl per Zufall verteilt.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. Februar 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> In Schweinfurt is der Servicepoint für KS in D...
> 
> Wiener Bikeparts...
> 
> ...



Von denen habe ich heute bzgl. der Absackproblematik die folgende Antwort erhalten:



			
				E. Wiener Bike Parts schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nehmen Sie mit ihrem Verkäufer oder einem Zweirad-Fachhändler vor Ort Kontakt auf, er sichtet die KS-Stütze und entscheidet ob diese vor Ort gewartet oder zum Service in unseren Service Center eingesendet werden muss.
> 
> Um eine mögliche Gewährleistung einräumen zu können, ist die zweijährige Frist grundsätzlich (ab Verkaufsdatum auf Verkaufsbeleg) zu beachten.
> 
> ...



Das erfreuliche: Ich habe den Vertrieb eigentlich nur direkt kontaktiert, weil ich meine LEV seinerzeit in einem Anflug von Geiz-ist-geil über Amazon Marketplace bei fahrrad.de gekauft habe. Von denen habe ich gerade völlig entgegen meinen Erwartungen innerhalb von 16 min nach meiner Anfrage ein Retourenlabel bekommen. Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## sTixi (2. März 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde.
Ich habe jetzt auch meine Reverb gegen eine LEV eingetaucht und muß sagen, daß sie mir sehr wertig erscheint.

Allerdings habe ich folgendes Phänomen:
Wenn ich den Hebel mit dem ODI Griff integriere was ich sehr schön finde ist der Hebel sehr schwergängig und geht von alleine nicht mehr zurück.

Wenn ich allerdings den Hebel für sich alleine montiere geht alles wie es sein soll.

Ist das bei euch auch so? oder habe ich etwas falsch montiert?

Grüße


----------



## 3K-Power (2. März 2015)

Meine LEV kam heute von Wiener Bikeparts zurück. 

Hatte ja ein Absacken nach nicht mal 500km zu beklagen.

Diagnose: Kartusche defekt; wurde nun auf Garantie getauscht und ein Service durchgeführt. Kosten 0 Euro.

Abwesenheit der Stütze incl. Durchlauf eines Radfachgeschäftes 8 Werktage.

Rechnung reichte; musste nicht den Weg über den Verkäufer gehen.

Ergebnis ist somit mehr als positiv.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. März 2015)

Hattest du selbst an Wiener Bike Parts geschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (2. März 2015)

Nein das lief über ein Fachgeschäft. Hab die Stütze samt Originalrechnung von Bike Components abgegeben und dann wurde das eingeschickt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dagon (3. März 2015)

In meinem Neurad ist eine LEV Integra 125 verbaut. Die Stütze ist zwar 385 mm lang, aber hat ganze 12 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Dadurch fehlen mir knapp 2 cm, um auf meine Sitzhöhe von 81 cm zu kommen. Eine Reverb hat beispielsweise lediglich 8 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Andere Modelle des gleichen Rades haben die Reverb verbaut. Für den Rahmen wäre es folglich kein Problem, wenn ich die LEV etwas über max raus ziehe. Fraglich ist natürlich, ob die LEV die Klemmung an einem vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehenen Punkt verträgt. Der Hersteller wird sich bei der Angabe ja was gedacht haben. Ich denke von euch fährt die Stütze keiner über max, oder? Bleibt wohl nur ein Austausch...


----------



## Kharma (3. März 2015)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die letzten 2 cm der LEV nur ne leichte Aluhülle zum Schutz des Anlenkmechanismus sind.
Ich habe meine LEV ca. 0.5 cm drüber montiert und sie verträgt es, aber 2 cm?


----------



## Dagon (3. März 2015)

So genau hatte ich mir die Stütze nicht angeschaut. Dann macht das natürlich schon Sinn. Ich hab jetzt eine Reverb bestellt. Falls jemand ne neue LEV Integra (nur probegesteckt, Zubehör nicht ausgepackt) zu einem günstigen Kurs gebrauchen kann...


----------



## p1nk3y (7. März 2015)

hatte schon wer das problem das die stütze so ca. 1-2cm eingesunken ist (ja hatten wohl viele) UND zusätzlich unten bei dem teil das man abschrauben kann doch etwas öl raus gekommen ist. is da vllt. nur eine dichtung verrutscht oder komm ich nicht drum herum die stütze einzuschicken weil vmtl. kartusche oder ähnliches kaputt ist? mein händler is leider pleite und HP etc. nicht mehr online, also werd ichs wohl direkt über den deutland vertrieb versuchen müssen. paar posts drüber gabs scheinbar eh schon recht gute erfahrungen mit wiener bikeparts - 8 werktage is ja eigentlich relativ flott


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. März 2015)

Würde mit denen den Kontakt aufnehmen, das Problem schildern und die defekte Stütze mit der Rechnung dort hin schicken.


----------



## pommes5 (10. März 2015)

Hab meine sich um 2-3cm absenkende Lev am 24.2. zu sixpack geschickt und am 6.3. war sie wieder bei mir mit neuer Kartusche. Hat dank Restagarantie nur ein mal Porto gekostet. Ob das Problem beseitigt ist, werde ich bei der nächsten Tour sehen. Schöner Nebeneffekt: Jetzt ist sie komplett schwarz.


----------



## p1nk3y (12. März 2015)

Tjo also bei mir schauts so aus als würds mühsamer werden. Direkt will e wiener bikeparts meine stütze scheinbar nicht annehmen sondern nur über einen händler. jetzt händler abgeklappert die sie mir gesagt haben wo das natürlich kein problem ist das abzuwickeln. nur der händler sagt (mmn. zurecht) das er dafür eigentlich nicht zuständig ist und wenn man billig wo anders kauft bla bla ... typisches online kauf vs fachhandel thema eben. durchaus verständlich, aber für mich leider nicht zielführend. bin gespannt ob sies nun nicht doch direkt annehmen. hab eigentlich keine lust da von händler zu händler zu rennen und zu betteln ob mir nicht einer die garantieabwicklung durchführt.


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Tjo also bei mir schauts so aus als würds mühsamer werden. Direkt will e wiener bikeparts meine stütze scheinbar nicht annehmen sondern nur über einen händler. jetzt händler abgeklappert die sie mir gesagt haben wo das natürlich kein problem ist das abzuwickeln. nur der händler sagt (mmn. zurecht) das er dafür eigentlich nicht zuständig ist und wenn man billig wo anders kauft bla bla ... typisches online kauf vs fachhandel thema eben. durchaus verständlich, aber für mich leider nicht zielführend. bin gespannt ob sies nun nicht doch direkt annehmen. hab eigentlich keine lust da von händler zu händler zu rennen und zu betteln ob mir nicht einer die garantieabwicklung durchführt.



Versteh ich nicht - wo ist das Problem? Wenn beispielsweise was kaputt geht, dass ich bei BC gekauft habe, schicke ich es auch dahin für Gewährleistungsansprüche zurück. Und das geht meistens schneller als nen Händler vor Ort, der das vielleicht noch 2-3 Tage liegen lässt bis er ein paar Teile zusammen hat.


----------



## p1nk3y (13. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht - wo ist das Problem? Wenn beispielsweise was kaputt geht, dass ich bei BC gekauft habe, schicke ich es auch dahin für Gewährleistungsansprüche zurück. Und das geht meistens schneller als nen Händler vor Ort, der das vielleicht noch 2-3 Tage liegen lässt bis er ein paar Teile zusammen hat.



Mein händler bei dem ichs (online) gekauft habe is pleite oder hat aufgehört oder was auch immer. Jedenfalls gibts keine HP mehr noch sonst etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Mein händler bei dem ichs (online) gekauft habe is pleite oder hat aufgehört oder was auch immer. Jedenfalls gibts keine HP mehr noch sonst etwas



 - Und da hat sich WBP geweigert trotz Rechnung?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. März 2015)

@p1nk3y
Probier es doch mal bei denen. Meines Wissens führen die auch Service an der KS durch und sollen ganz fähig sein:

*SIXPACK-RACING*
An der Steinlach 20
65474 Bischofsheim
Tel.: +49 61 44 / 96 00 863
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## p1nk3y (13. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> - Und da hat sich WBP geweigert trotz Rechnung?



zuerst ja (edit: geweigert is vllt. etwas hart ausgedrückt, sie wollten halt das ichs mal normal über einen fachhändler vor ort abwickle - is ja auch teilweise verständlich das sie mit endkunden nicht ganz soviel zu tun haben wollen?). hab ihnen jetzt nochmal erklärt das sich der von ihnen empfohlene händler quasi weigert obwohl er mir zuerst telefonisch zugesagt hat und gemeint is eh überhaupt kein problem machen wir ... und ich umsonst extra dorthin gefahren bin. jetzt warens (wiener bikeparts) so nett und ich kanns ausnahmsweise direkt schicken.  wenn die abwicklung noch so schnell geht wie bei den anderen geht sichs vllt. sogar noch aus das die lev bis zum "frühjahrs alpen urlaub" wieder zurück ist. 

der händler hätte es ja bei gott nicht gratis machen müssen. versandkosten und was für die kaffeekasse wären mindestens drin gewesen. dazu vllt. ein neuer kunde weil ich das geschäft noch nicht kannte. aber so hat er im prinzip genau das gegenteil bewirkt - ein kunde der sicher nicht mehr vorbeischaut.


----------



## p1nk3y (1. April 2015)

hab die stütze letzte woche wieder bekommen, is sehr eigentlich sehr schnell gegangen. aber funktionieren tut sie leider nicht so richtig. jetzt sackt sie zwar nicht mehr ein, dafür kommt sie beim 1. mal betätigen der remote nicht hoch sondern muss sie mit etwas kraft hochziehen, so wie wenn sie wie bei 1. auslieferung noch verriegelt wäre. bei weiteren versuchen gehts dann normal hoch und ab und zu steckts beim reinfahren, da gings gar nicht mehr runter  ... Wenn ich sie aber wieder über nacht stehen lasse oder länger nicht betätige geht das ganze spiel von vorne los.... Ich nehme an ich muss das ding nochmal einschicken oder gibts dafür eine DIY Lösung?


----------



## indian66 (1. April 2015)

Luftdruck stimmt?


----------



## p1nk3y (1. April 2015)

indian66 schrieb:


> Luftdruck stimmt?



hab ich noch nicht kontrolliert, aber von der ausfahrgeschwindigkeit is sie gleich schnell wie vorher. wieviel psi sollten sind da standardmäßig drin?
das würde vllt. erklären warum sie nicht immer sofort rauskommt, aber nicht warum sie 1x nicht reingegangen is?


----------



## hulster (1. April 2015)

Und dran denken, dass man die Sattelklemme nicht zu fest anziehen darf. Wurde hier schon öfter erwähnt.


----------



## p1nk3y (1. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und dran denken, dass man die Sattelklemme nicht zu fest anziehen darf. Wurde hier schon öfter erwähnt.



habs mitm drehmoment laut anleitung angezogen, daran kanns denke ich nicht liegen 
das komische is ja, wenns 1x gelöst wurde gehts dann einwandfrei, nur beim 1x betätigen nach längerem nicht betätigen hängts.


----------



## Kharma (1. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist ja zu viel Fett verwendet worden, dass sich nach geraumer Zeit im Stillstand wieder sammelt und so die Stütze leicht blockiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p1nk3y (1. April 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja zu viel Fett verwendet worden, dass sich nach geraumer Zeit im Stillstand wieder sammelt und so die Stütze leicht blockiert...



kann ich da selbst was machen? aber das wäre durchaus möglich. die ganze stützte war wie ich sie zurückbekommen hab überral total schmierig (ich hab sie vorm einschicken gereinigt, kann also ausschließen, dass das von mir war). 

hab übrigens grad den luftdruck kontrolliert, 210psi müssten denke ich reichen wenn 250psi als max wert angegeben wird.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. April 2015)

hilft es vielleicht den Seilzug vorne straffer zu stellen? Wenn der bei mir nur "grad so" ist, habe ich das beschriebene Verhalten.


----------



## Kharma (1. April 2015)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> kann ich da selbst was machen? aber das wäre durchaus möglich. die ganze stützte war wie ich sie zurückbekommen hab überral total schmierig (ich hab sie vorm einschicken gereinigt, kann also ausschließen, dass das von mir war).
> 
> hab übrigens grad den luftdruck kontrolliert, 210psi müssten denke ich reichen wenn 250psi als max wert angegeben wird.



Mmh, öffnen und Fett entfernen oder halt abwarten, bis sich dass alles verteilt hat, sag ich mal so auf die schnelle...
Anleitungen zum Öffnen gibt es ja bei den üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. April 2015)

Luftdruck ist genug drin. Ich würde es mal an der Seilspannung versuchen ob sich hierdurch etwas bessert...


----------



## dantist (2. April 2015)

Hallo

vielleicht interesisert es jemanden von euch, ich habe bei Wiener Bike Parts angefragt, ab wann die LEV Integra ganz in schwarz erhältlich ist, dort wurde mir ein Liefertermin von voraussichtlich Ende Mai 2015 genannt.

Wie ist das eigentlich, bei der zweiten Generation der LEV Integra, ist diese auch darauf angewiesen, dass die Kabel_hülle_ ein gewisses Spiel hat - bei der ersten Generation der LEV Integra war dies ja der Fall, weshalb die sehr oft Probleme bei der Montage machte.

1. Generation






2. Generation


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. April 2015)

Bei der aktuellen Generation gibts für die Aussenhülle einen fixen Anschlag. Da braucht er kein  Spiel mehr.
Die Auslösekraft am Remote hebel ist aber deutlich höher aals bei der normalen LEV. Ich hab da im LEV 2014 Thread was zu grschrieben.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. April 2015)

Ich habe mit meiner INTEGRA aktuell ein Problem, hab aber mit der Suche nicht viel gefunden (...verliert Öl Thread). Deswegen noch mal hier.
Anfangs hatte meine Integre (jetzt 500 km bewegt) nen normalen relativ harten Anschlag, wie ich von meiner früheren normalen LEV kannte.
Jetzt fährt sie nicht mehr ganz aus und hat keine harten Anschlag mehr. Mit Druck auf den Hebel kann ich sie dann nochmal mehrere mm rausiehen. Auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand kann ich sie dann ein wenig nach unten drücken. Zudem fährt sie langsamer aus, als vorher.
Hab sie rausgeholt. War unten Öl dran. Die Zugmechanik konnte ich noch ein wenig nachziehen (ohne Gewalt). Die obere Überwurfmutter war auch fest (bei der Alten beliebte Fehlerquelle). Luftdruck kontrolliert, war nur 100 Psi, haben sie dann erst auf 150, dann auf 200 aufgepumpt.
Das Ausfahren ist ein wenig besser geworden, ein wenig Anschlag. Aber immer noch fährt sie nicht vollständig aus.
Hat einer ne Idee? Hab ich hier oder in nem anderen Thread was verpasst? Oder Gewährleistungfall?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. April 2015)

Hmm.., nutze eine LEV und kenne die Eigenheiten der INTEGRA nicht. Aber die von Dir beschriebene Fehlersymptomatik kommt mir bekannt vor 

Bei mir hat es seinerzeit geholfen, dass ich die Stütze zerlegt, gereinigt und neu geschmiert habe. Zudem habe ich das interne Kevlar-Seil gegen ein rostfreies flexibles Stahlseil ersetzt und den Luftdruck auf 220PSI erhöht. 
Funzt jetzt wie am ersten Tag, mit einem definiert harten Anschlag beim ausfahren


----------



## hulster (6. April 2015)

Danke - die normale LEV hatte ich auch schon zerlegt. Die Integre ist aber etwas anders aufgebaut. Gibt es auch wenig bis kein Video.
Hat zudem wohl ne Ölfüllung. Neu sollte sie einfach nur funktionieren. Wenn es ne Kleinigkeit ist, hab ich auch kein Problem selbst Hand anzulegen.


----------



## Rockside (6. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich das interne Kevlar-Seil gegen ein rostfreies flexibles Stahlseil ersetzt


Interessante Massnahme mit dem Stahlseil ... ob's besser ist als ein Kevlar-Seil? Warum haben die das dann nicht original so verbaut?


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Vielleicht aus dem selben Grund, aus dem sie auch diesen lapprigen Kunststoffremotezug oder eine Triggerschelle verbauen, welche bei 2.5Nm auf der Klemmschraube einfach zerbricht: Um Viergrammfuffzich an 0.5Kg Sattelstuetze zu sparen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. April 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Interessante Massnahme mit dem Stahlseil ... ob's besser ist als ein Kevlar-Seil? Warum haben die das dann nicht original so verbaut?


Tja, warum KS an solch einer prikär funktionell wichtigen Stelle spart und lieber ein instabiles Teil einsetzt, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. 
Das Stablseil funktioniert jedenfalls sehr geht, weil es gar nicht längt und den Einflüssen trotzt. Heisst, es reibt sich entgegen dem Kevlar nicht auf und reisst auch nicht!
Man möchte ja nicht jedes Jahr diese fummelige Arbeit machen wollen und das Seil tauschen, weil es verschlissen ist bzw mitten auf einer Tour das Unglück erfahren, dass es reisst ...


----------



## scratch_a (7. April 2015)

Reibt es da nicht mit der Zeit Riefen rein?
Ich hatte bisher zum Glück noch kein Problem mit dem Seil....seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Reibt es da nicht mit der Zeit Riefen rein?


Nein...,denn in der Innenseite der LEV gibt es eine Kabelführung in dem das Seil verläuft und somit die Stütze nicht berührt (sofern es richtig verlegt und mit ausreichend Spannung versehen wurde).


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Welchen Durchmesser hat dein Metallseil denn?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. April 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat dein Metallseil denn?



Kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen. Hat jedenfalls die gleiche Stärke wie das originale Kevlar-Seil was zuvor drin war und funzt tadellos. 
Bei Interesse an einem Probeexemplar schicke mir einfach eine PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (7. April 2015)

Ist das ein Bremszug für V-Brake oder ein etwas dünnerer Schaltseilzug? Solche Seile könnte man sich leicht beschaffen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. April 2015)

Nee..., hab ich aus nem Bastelladen. Das Stahlseil wird vornehmlich im Modellbau eingesetzt...
Ist sehr flexibel, leicht aber dehnt sich nicht. 
Kenne dessen genaue Bezeichnung leider nicht. Bei näherem Interesse müsste ich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Rockside (7. April 2015)

Die Frage war erst mal nur aus Interesse, falls an meiner Stütze das Seil mal reissen sollte. Bei akutem Bedarf melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. April 2015)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> hab die stütze letzte woche wieder bekommen, is sehr eigentlich sehr schnell gegangen. aber funktionieren tut sie leider nicht so richtig. jetzt sackt sie zwar nicht mehr ein, dafür kommt sie beim 1. mal betätigen der remote nicht hoch sondern muss sie mit etwas kraft hochziehen, so wie wenn sie wie bei 1. auslieferung noch verriegelt wäre. bei weiteren versuchen gehts dann normal hoch und ab und zu steckts beim reinfahren, da gings gar nicht mehr runter  ... Wenn ich sie aber wieder über nacht stehen lasse oder länger nicht betätige geht das ganze spiel von vorne los.... Ich nehme an ich muss das ding nochmal einschicken oder gibts dafür eine DIY Lösung?


Habe gestern meine reparierte (laut Lieferschein Kartusche getauscht) LEV eingebaut und das gleiche Problem. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das nachher bei der ersten Testfahrt entwickelt.


----------



## Hellracer (9. April 2015)

Das Hängenbleiben hat sich bei mir nach 2 Jahren nicht gebessert. Ich lebe damit...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. April 2015)

Da ich das Problem vor der Reparatur 1,5 Jahre lang nicht hatte, würde ich mich jetzt recht schwer tun, mich damit abzufinden.


----------



## Hellracer (9. April 2015)

Da hast du recht, was mich aber viel mehr stört, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mit meinen 80kg ein bis zwei OBERE Sattelklemmplatten verschleiße. Die erste hatte ich von KS auf der Eurobike widerstandslos bekommen. Die haben mir noch ne untere mitgegeben, weil man die immer Paarweise tauschen soll. Hat aber auch nicht länger gehalten.
Hol mir jetzt ne gebraucht Truvativ Hussefelt und probier mit deren Klemmplatte mein Glück.
Welche Klemmplatte passt konnte ich auf den letzten 30 Seiten nicht erlesen. --> Probieren geht über studieren...

Werde Bericht erstatten!


----------



## hulster (9. April 2015)

Kann das sein, dass die mittlerweile wieder auf Alu gewechselt haben? Bei meiner Integra ist es definitiv ne Alu-Platte. War aber OEM.


----------



## Hellracer (9. April 2015)

Kann sein, ist bei mir auch beides aus Alu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. April 2015)

Hellracer schrieb:


> Kann sein, ist bei mir auch beides aus Alu!



Ach so - du plättest die Alu Platte? Aber stimmt ich erinner mich. Ich hatte bei meiner alten LEV noch drüber nachgedacht die Platte zu tauschen. Hatte sie aber nicht kaputt bekommen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. April 2015)

Die Carbonplatten wurden letztes Jahr mal zurueckgerufen und gegen Alu getauscht.


----------



## p1nk3y (9. April 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Da ich das Problem vor der Reparatur 1,5 Jahre lang nicht hatte, würde ich mich jetzt recht schwer tun, mich damit abzufinden.



schreib mal wies dir dabei geht. 

Bei mir is nach mehrmaligen auf und ab so das sie selbst wieder hochkommt (auch wenns länger steht) wann man lang nur lange genug wartet. ich hab also ganz wenig hoffnung das womöglich noch besser wird und sich die LEV wieder so verhält wie vor dem kartuschen tausch. das nicht hochkommen is ja teilweise noch das geringer problem, aber das die stütze nicht mehr runter ging, ... das war ziemlich "§$)=§"$(. ich werd am WE bissl fahren gehen und öfter als normal den Sattel rauf/runter geben und schauen obs irgendwo stecken bleibt und dann entscheiden ob ichs nochmal einschick. Meine Garantie is ja leider noch vor Ende des Monats aus.


----------



## Scholzi (12. April 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> *Ursache und Lösung für das Abreissen des internen Seilzuges bei Kind Shock LEV!!*
> 
> *Ich kenne seit ca. 2 Jahren die Ursache und eine simple Lösung für diesen äußerst ärgerlichen und recht häufig vorkommenden Defekt und möchte nach Durchlesen fast aller 80 Seiten dieses Threads das hiermit gerne teilen:*
> 
> ...


Hallo,
erstmal danke für den Tip hier. Ich möchte auch diesen "Hebelanschlag" nachrüsten, kann aber das Gewinde im Hebel nicht wirklich genau messen. Es müßte M2 oder M 2,5 sein. Weißt du noch welche Schraube du verwendet hast?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## X-TRIME (12. April 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Es müßte M2 oder M 2,5 sein. Weißt du noch welche Schraube du verwendet hast?



Hallo @Scholzi,

ich bin zwar nicht gefragt, kann Dir aber dennoch helfen.
Habe soeben bei meiner KS LEV, Bj. 2013, die Anschlagschraube nachgerüstet - Größe M3 x 5 mm.
Ich glaube, dass es sich um eine übrig gebliebene PC-Gehäuseschraube handelt - siehe Foto.

Grüße


----------



## Scholzi (12. April 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo @Scholzi,
> 
> ich bin zwar nicht gefragt, kann Dir aber dennoch helfen.
> Habe soeben bei meiner KS LEV, Bj. 2013, die Anschlagschraube nachgerüstet - Größe M3 x 5 mm.
> ...


Danke! Werde mir eine entsprechende Schraube besorgen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (14. April 2015)

Vielleicht interessiert das hier ja jemanden:

Bei 26bikes.com gibt es die LEV Integra 2015 ganz in schwarz, momentan lieferbar mit 125 mm Hub in 30.9 und 31.6 mm. Der Shop ist in Polen, die Lieferung nach Deutschland dauerte zwei Tage und der Versand war gratis, die Kommunikation war tadellos, ich wurde über jeden Bestellschritt per Mail informiert. 26bikes.com ist der internationale Ableger des polnischen Onlineshops rowerowy.com, falls den jemanden kennen sollte.




(Ja, sie ist ganz schwarz, wenn sie ausgefahren ist).


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

Hi, poste es auch mal hier, da sich hier ja auch noch ein paar mehr LEV Experten rumtreiben. Hatte es auch im "Integral Ölverlust" Thread gepostet.

Also - LEV Integra. Zunächst bemerkt, dass sie keinen richtigen Anschlag mehr hat. Kam auch nicht mehr ganz raus. Musste sie mit gedrücktem Hebel ca. 5mm nachziehen. In der Position ließ sie sich aber auch 5mm nach unten drücken. (etwas federndes Gefühll)
Rausgeholt. Öl am unteren Ende festgestellt. Hab dann mit Maulschlüssel etwas nachgezogen, aber ohne Gewalt.
Druck kontrolliert. Der war bei ca. 100 Psi. Hab dann auf 200 Psi erhöht.
Ergebnis: Kein Unterschied. Kam danach wegen des höheren Drucks wieder etwas schneller raus, aber kein Anschlag.
@Scholzi hat dann noch den Tip gegeben, mal zu kontrollieren, ob der Ventileinsatz fest angezogen ist. Hatte bei ihm wohl geholfen.
Hab den Einsatz dann mal kontrolliert. Ließ sich ein wenig nachziehen. 
Witzigerweise ging sie auch vorher wieder gegen den Anschlag, ging irgendwann einfach von selbst wieder.
ABER vom Anschlag lässt sich die Stütze mittlerweile ca 10mm OHNE Kraft eindrücken und in der untersten Position kommt sie auch ca. 10mm wieder raus, lässt sich aber genauso rein drücken. Rausgenommen habe ich sie nicht mehr, um zu kontrollieren, ob noch mehr Öl ausgetreten ist.
Ich denke ein Gewährleistungsfall oder hat noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## flowbike (14. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ..
> Ich denke ein Gewährleistungsfall oder hat noch jemand ne Idee?


Da muß wohl die Kartusche entlüftet werden.


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

flowbike schrieb:


> Da muß wohl die Kartusche entlüftet werden.



Danke - gibt es da ne Video-Anleitung für? UND macht das überhaupt Sinn? Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob die Dichtungen in Ordnung sind?
Welches Öl brauch ich?


----------



## flowbike (14. April 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
step 13: 5WT Gabelöl


----------



## CaZper (14. April 2015)

@hulster 
Aufpassen beim öffnen der Kartusche, die steht unter krassem Druck !!!  
Sinn macht es auf jeden Fall, denn danach ist sie wieder top!
Ob Dichtungen ersetzt werden müssen siehst du daran wie lange alles i.O. Bleibt.


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

Werd es erstmal nicht machen, da ganz neu. Hab schon mit meinem Radhersteller gesprochen. Krieg nen vorab Tausch. 
Top Service. 

Den Mtbr thread hab ich schon gefunden. Da ich die Fotos nicht sehen konnte, war mir aber nicht klar, ob es nicht nur um die normale LEV ging.
Die Integra ist ja nun deutlich anders aufgebaut.

Edit: Bei der Neuen werd ich dann direkt den festen Sitz von Zughalter/Auslöser und Ventileinsatz kontrollieren. Damit dann beim eventuellen nächsten Mal (hoffentlich nicht) direkt klar ist, ob es ne Dichtung ist oder nicht.


----------



## ernmar (19. April 2015)

Kennt jemand einen guten Kontakt für einen Kartuschen-Service für die LEV? Meine sackt seit gestern beim Draufsetzen nochmal 2-3cm ein.


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2015)

Ich hab sie letztes Jahr einfach den örtlichen Bikehändler gegeben, der hat sie für mich eingeschickt. Hat mich dann insgesamt 30€ gekostet, danach funktionierte sie wieder perfekt. Hatte auch das Problem, dass sie ca. 3cm eingesackt ist.

Wenn sich der Sattel inzwischen deutlich verdrehen lässt (nicht bei mir, sondern bei meiner Frau), also nicht nur minimal hin und her, sind dann diese Führungsstifte verschlissen? Falls ja, kann man diese relativ einfach selber wechseln?


----------



## hulster (19. April 2015)

ernmar schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Kontakt für einen Kartuschen-Service für die LEV? Meine sackt seit gestern beim Draufsetzen nochmal 2-3cm ein.



Keine Gewährleistung mehr? Hatte das auch gerade (aber Integra), war allerdings praktisch neu.
Ich würde es darüber probieren, oder Kulanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich hab sie letztes Jahr einfach den örtlichen Bikehändler gegeben, der hat sie für mich eingeschickt. Hat mich dann insgesamt 30€ gekostet, danach funktionierte sie wieder perfekt. Hatte auch das Problem, dass sie ca. 3cm eingesackt ist.
> 
> Wenn sich der Sattel inzwischen deutlich verdrehen lässt (nicht bei mir, sondern bei meiner Frau), also nicht nur minimal hin und her, sind dann diese Führungsstifte verschlissen? Falls ja, kann man diese relativ einfach selber wechseln?



Die Führungstifte verursachen kein Absacken. Die Wartung dafür ist auch noch relativ übersichtlich. Das andere kann man auch machen, ABER es ist halt relativ wahrscheinlich, dass die Dichtungen platt sind. Die musste dir dann erst besorgen, plus die ganze Bastelei.


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Führungstifte verursachen kein Absacken. Die Wartung dafür ist auch noch relativ übersichtlich. Das andere kann man auch machen, ABER es ist halt relativ wahrscheinlich, dass die Dichtungen platt sind. Die musste dir dann erst besorgen, plus die ganze Bastelei.



Sorry, war von mir etwas missverständlich geschrieben.
Das Absacken war letztes Jahr mal bei mir ein Problem und habe deswegen auf ernmar geantwortet. Das lag an einer defekten Kartusche und wurde vom Service behoben.

Das Verdrehen ist ein anderes Problem von der Sattelstütze meiner Frau...auf dieses Problem war die Frage nach den Führungsstiften bezogen.


----------



## RedSKull (21. April 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal danke für den Tip hier. Ich möchte auch diesen "Hebelanschlag" nachrüsten, kann aber das Gewinde im Hebel nicht wirklich genau messen. Es müßte M2 oder M 2,5 sein. Weißt du noch welche Schraube du verwendet hast?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Wo finde ich eigentlich dieses Gewinde im Hebel.

Edit: 
 Das hier rot markierte? Hat meine nicht.


----------



## Scholzi (21. April 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wo finde ich eigentlich dieses Gewinde im Hebel.


M3-Gewinde befindet sich in der Klemmschale unter dem Auslösehebel. Ich habe für meine Integra eine M 3 x 12 Inbusschraube genommen, welche ich mit einer Mutter gekonntert/gesichert habe. So kann man den Anschlagpunkt für den Hebel noch einstellen. Passt super!


----------



## RedSKull (21. April 2015)

Wie oben schon reineditiert gibt es das Gewinde bei mir nicht, war extra nochmal im Keller um nachzusehen. Ist eine 2013er oder 14er Stütze.
Aber kann man ja notfalls selbst eines rein schneiden, das Material sollte stark genug sein.


----------



## flowbike (21. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ...auf dieses Problem war die Frage nach den Führungsstiften bezogen.


ist kein großer Act und in dem, auf youtube zu findenden KS Lev Service Video, zu sehen.


----------



## Hellracer (27. April 2015)

Für alle, die ebenfalls Probleme mit der oberen Sattelklemmplatte haben.
Ich habe mir eine Truvativ Hussefelt gekauft, Klemmplatte passt. Kostenpunkt 21,- neu


----------



## rmaurer (27. April 2015)

Hellracer schrieb:


> Für alle, die ebenfalls Probleme mit der oberen Sattelklemmplatte haben.
> Ich habe mir eine Truvativ Hussefelt gekauft, Klemmplatte passt. Kostenpunkt 21,- neu


Race Face Chester müsste auch passen. Die Klemmung schaut da noch etwas hochwertiger aus.


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2015)

Es kommt vorallem darauf an, daß die Klemmplatte ausreichend stabil ist und nicht wie das Original derart nachgibt, daß der Sattel Stückchen für Stückchen nach hinten rutscht. Die Truvativ Klemmplatte hat sich jedenfalls bei mir schon dauerhaft bewährt und versteckt sich sowieso unterm Sattel. Die Verschraubung macht auch einen überzeigenden Eindruck.

Hält die von Race Face dauerhaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellracer (27. April 2015)

Race Face müsste passen --> Truvativ passt!!!
Die Raceface Sattelklemmplatte erinnert mich zu arg an die KS Klemmplatte.


----------



## paulp13 (28. April 2015)

Vielleicht wurde es hier schon geschrieben und ich hab es nicht gesehen. Aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Leitungsanschluß an der Stütze drehen kann? Leider wird das in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2015)

paulp13 schrieb:


> ... Leider wird das in der Anleitung beschrieben.
> ...



Wohl eher zum Glück, sonst wüsste ich es auch nicht: Nicht der Anschluß wird gedreht, sondern der Stützenkopf.


----------



## paulp13 (28. April 2015)

Okay, danke. Werde das morgen testen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (29. April 2015)

Auch wenn ich jetzt einen drüberkrig, weil ich im falschen Thema frage:

Weiß jemand, wie man bei einer DropZone mehr Druck auf die Kartusche gibt? Bei Supernatural und LEV ist es mir bekannt, aber bei meiner Neuerwerbung finde ich kein Ventil


----------



## rmaurer (29. April 2015)

noch ein Wort und es setzt Prügel. Anleitung / google gibt nix her? Du bist doch eher selten der einzige weltweit der ein isoliertes Problem hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (29. April 2015)

Nein, die Anleitung schweigt sich zum Thema Luftdruck / Ventil aus.

Überhaupt bin ich enttäuscht von den "Bedienungsanleitungen" diverser Parts, die eigentlich den Namen "Einbauanleitung" verdient hätten, denn mehr als Hinweise dazu stehen da nicht drin.

Klar kann ich "Ventil und "Dropzone" googeln und mir dann ein paar Stunden lang die Themen in Foren durchlesen, die in der Trefferliste erscheinen -oder gleich ein Forum in einem verwandten Thema befragen, wo es sicher auch jemanden gibt, der kurz antwortet "sitzt da und da" oder "hat dieses Modell nicht".


----------



## rmaurer (29. April 2015)

Ich hatte den Vorgänger der Dropzone, die i900 und die hatte kein Ventil. In der Anleitung für die Dropzone sehe ich auch kein Ventil erwähnt also schlussfolgere ich dass die Dropzone Stütze kein Ventil hat.


----------



## Rockside (29. April 2015)

Dann solltest Du auch die fragen, die mit einer Dropzone fahren und nicht die, die mit einer LEV fahren. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## CaZper (30. April 2015)

und der Luftdruck ist nur für die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit und nicht für den Druck der Kartusche zuständig.


----------



## Rockside (30. April 2015)

Ich hab mal gelesen, die Dropzone hat eine interne Feder und arbeitet gar nicht mit Luftdruck. Richtig? So was kann auch g**geln.


----------



## Endurowanderer (2. Mai 2015)

Um mal den Bogen zurück zur LEV und ihren Mitbewerberinnen zu spannen: Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass es im gesamten Bereich (unten angesteuert bzw. stealth / integra) keine Stütze mit Versatz ("Setback") gibt?

Soweit ich weiß, muss man also -so man unbedingt Versatz benötigt- auf die Dropzone zurückgreifen.
Ich hätte natürlich auch lieber eine LEV Integra montiert *zugeb*


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2015)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Um mal den Bogen zurück zur LEV und ihren Mitbewerberinnen zu spannen: Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass es im gesamten Bereich (unten angesteuert bzw. stealth / integra) keine Stütze mit Versatz ("Setback") gibt?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, muss man also -so man unbedingt Versatz benötigt- auf die Dropzone zurückgreifen.
> Ich hätte natürlich auch lieber eine LEV Integra montiert *zugeb*


Specialized Command Post IR wird auch intern angesteuert und hat je nach Montage 10 od. 20mm offset - ist dafür rein mechanisch, nur 3 Positionen und nur in 30.9 mit max. 125mm erhältlich. Aja Specialized steht auch drauf


----------



## Rockside (2. Mai 2015)

Wenn die LEV oben einen Versatz hätte, dann hätte ich mir die Stütze ganz sicher nicht gekauft. Dieses Setback war früher mal für Race-Hardtails bei flachen Rennen gedacht.
Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist es besser, mehr von oben anstatt von hinten zu treten, weil beim Anstieg bei All-Mounzain die Stütze sich dann sowieso wieder mehr nach hinten neigt. Mit Setback wärst Du dann auf einem Fully viel zu weit hinten.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn die LEV oben einen Versatz hätte, dann hätte ich mir die Stütze ganz sicher nicht gekauft. Dieses Setback war früher mal für Race-Hardtails bei flachen Rennen gedacht.
> Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist es besser, mehr von oben anstatt von hinten zu treten, weil beim Anstieg bei All-Mounzain die Stütze sich dann sowieso wieder mehr nach hinten neigt. Mit Setback wärst Du dann auf einem Fully viel zu weit hinten.


100% Zustimmung - meine erste i900 hatte auch noch 25mm Offset und der hat mich massiv gestört.

Specialized braucht den Setback an der Stütze weil ihr Enduro mit einem irre steilen Sitzwinkel daherkommt - konstruktiv bedingt damit bei superkurzen 419mm Kettenstreben auch noch Platz fürs Hinterrad zum einfedern da ist. Da macht der Setback wieder Sinn damit man auf eine neutrale Sitzposition kommt und deswegen gibt's auch die Stütze so von denen


----------



## hulster (2. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn die LEV oben einen Versatz hätte, dann hätte ich mir die Stütze ganz sicher nicht gekauft. Dieses Setback war früher mal für Race-Hardtails bei flachen Rennen gedacht.
> Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist es besser, mehr von oben anstatt von hinten zu treten, weil beim Anstieg bei All-Mounzain die Stütze sich dann sowieso wieder mehr nach hinten neigt. Mit Setback wärst Du dann auf einem Fully viel zu weit hinten.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Hängt vom Rahmen und den eigenen Körperproportiionen ab.
Wenn dein Knie mit normaler Stütze immer noch deutlich vor der Pedalachse ist, brauchste halt Sektback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (2. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte für meine alte LEV schon die Hussefelt Stütze geholt und fast vergessen. Nun mal die obere Platte montiert und sofort alle Probleme weg. Kein Knacken mehr, kein Verrutschen. Schrauben und untere Platte bleiben. Obere Platte und zwangsläufig die Bolzen als Gegenstück.


----------



## Endurowanderer (2. Mai 2015)

Neben meinem MTB fahre ich halt noch ein Dirtbike als Stadtschlampe und einen Slopestyler als Tourenrad. Die Stadtschlampe hat noch ihre serienmäßige, starre Stütze (mit Versatz) und der Slopestyler fährt sich mit der Dropzone einfach viel besser als mit der Supernatural vorher. Auf beiden Bikes saß ich ohne Versatz irgendwie komisch, quasi mit den Knien am Lenker.

Beim MTB (Enduro) ist das anders, da es einen ganz anderen Sitz(rohr)winkel hat und tatsächlich auch mal steil bergauf gestrampelt wird, wo dann die aufgeführten Argumente zu 100% zutreffen.
Allerdings habe ich dort den Sattel reichlich weit hinten stehen.

Edith meint: Kein Wunder, das Enduro hat ja auch als einziges Bike die richtige Rahmengröße für mich :-D


----------



## See-R (11. Mai 2015)

Hy Leute! Ich habe ein dickes Problem mit meiner KS LEV 2014 150mm....
vor einigen Tagen hatte ich nen Unfall mit meinem Bike und dabei ist einiges zu Bruch gegangen. 
Die Stütze ist soweit ok, allerdings sind dabei beide Klemmplatten kaputt gegangen. Die obere aus Alu ist verbogen, kein Problem kostet 9€ aber die untere ist aus Carbon und ist gebrochen und wo zum Teufel bekomme ich jetzt eine neue her??? Habe schon etliche Onlineshops durchsucht und nichts gefunden !!!! Aus Verzweiflung habe ich schon die untere aus Alu bestellt, vom Modell 2013, aber ich würde gerne wieder eine originale aus Carbon haben 
Habt ihr evtl. Tips für mich ??


----------



## rmaurer (11. Mai 2015)

Aus Verzweiflung haben sich schon einige 2014er Besitzer Alu Klemmplatten gekauft weil die Carbon Version bei vielen Stützen im nu gebrochen war. Du schreibst es doch selber - Alu verbogen, Carbon gebrochen (!) - und du willst allen erntes wieder ne Carbon haben nur weils so original war??


----------



## See-R (11. Mai 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Aus Verzweiflung haben sich schon einige 2014er Besitzer Alu Klemmplatten gekauft weil die Carbon Version bei vielen Stützen im nu gebrochen war. Du schreibst es doch selber - Alu verbogen, Carbon gebrochen (!) - und du willst allen erntes wieder ne Carbon haben nur weils so original war??



Das ganze ist nicht einfach so kaputt gegangen, sondern weil ich einen Unfall hatte, bei dem einiges mehr zu Bruche ging. Ansonsten hatte ich nie Probleme damit.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Mai 2015)

Früher oder Später bricht die Carbonschale von alleine; arbeitet sich auch von alleine ein Abdruck des darunter liegenden Aluteils ein. Bei mir traten beide "Defekte" nach bereits 480 km ein; bzw wurden da festgestellt da sich ständig der Sattel löste.

Mit der Aluplatte is seitdem Ruhe.

Kann ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, dass man sich freiwillig wieder diesen Murks einbauen will.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Mai 2015)

Hat hier wer die DX und kann mir sagen, ob der Leitungsabgang nach rechts oder link zeigt? (Wenn man drauf sitzt)


----------



## rmaurer (11. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Hat hier wer die DX und kann mir sagen, ob der Leitungsabgang nach rechts oder link zeigt? (Wenn man drauf sitzt)


klick auf diesen Link und schau dir die Bilder an:

https://www.google.de/search?q=kind+shock+lev+dx


----------



## See-R (11. Mai 2015)

na dann belasse ich erst mal bei der Alu-Platte.... zumal nicht mal Winora-Group das Teil in Carbon liefern kann.... tz tz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (13. Mai 2015)

See-R schrieb:


> na dann belasse ich erst mal bei der Alu-Platte.... zumal nicht mal Winora-Group das Teil in Carbon liefern kann.... tz tz


besser:....nicht liefern "will", weil sie sämtliche LEV-Carbonplatten da draußen am liebsten unter den Tisch kehren würden und sich die eigentlich notwendige Rückrufaktion sparen


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2015)

Da ich über die Suche nix passendes gefunden habe und denke, dass das hier sicher jemand auf dem FF weiß:

Wenn meine LEV (gut 2 Jahre alt) beim Absenken ab und zu mal ne Gedenksekunde braucht, bis sie runter geht und ansonsten absolut einwandfrei funktioniert, ist das ein Zeichen für Verschleiß irgendwelcher Teile oder lediglich Schmierstoff-Mangel?


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du den Zug mal nachgestellt/gestrafft?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. Mai 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hast du den Zug mal nachgestellt/gestrafft?


Darauf würde ich jetzt auch mal tippen und wenn das keine Besserung bringt, den inneren Seilzug nachspannen bzw austauschen. Der war bei mir nach zwei Jahren durch ...


----------



## rmaurer (16. Mai 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ich über die Suche nix passendes gefunden habe und denke, dass das hier sicher jemand auf dem FF weiß:
> 
> Wenn meine LEV (gut 2 Jahre alt) beim Absenken ab und zu mal ne Gedenksekunde braucht, bis sie runter geht und ansonsten absolut einwandfrei funktioniert, ist das ein Zeichen für Verschleiß irgendwelcher Teile oder lediglich Schmierstoff-Mangel?


nach längerer Standzeit vollkommen normal


----------



## jonalisa (16. Mai 2015)

Sattel vor dem Absenken kurz entlasten hilft auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (17. Mai 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn meine LEV (gut 2 Jahre alt) beim Absenken ab und zu mal ne Gedenksekunde braucht, bis sie runter geht und ansonsten absolut einwandfrei funktioniert


Das kenne ich auch, das war eigentlich von Anfang so. Das ist so, als ob die Stütze wie festgesaugt ist und dann auf einmal ganz leicht runtergeht. Das gleiche auch manchmal beim hochfahren. Habe auch noch keine Lösung dafür. Am Zug hängt es jedenfalls nicht, sonst würde sie nur schwer runtergehen. Ist vielleicht vom Stützenfunktionsprinzip her bedingt?

Aber das mit dem vor dem Absenken entlasten probiere ich mal.


----------



## fiesermöpp (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

meine braucht diese Gedenksenkunde von Anfang an. Ich weiß nicht genau, aber es steht auch so in der Betriebsanlitung, das die Stütze nach einer längeren Standzeit nach dem Drücken des Hebels über einen Anfangswiderstand bewegt werden muss. Danach funktioniert sie ganz normal.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2015)

Hier wird ja gerne die Truvativ Hussefelt Sattelstütze empfohlen, um die Platte für die Sattelklemmung zu ersetzen. Welche Schrauben verwendet ihr dann dafür? Die originalen sind ja extrem schnell ausgenudelt, die hintere wird nicht mehr lange bei mir halten. Und der Erfahrungsbericht zu den Kontermuttern auf Bike Components ist ja auch nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend.
Falls man die Schrauben von der Truvativ überhaupt verwenden kann, die sind ja schon anders als die originalen.

Dann gäbs ja noch die Titanschrauben von fantic26, aber da zahlt man wieder mal Mondpreise für Gewichtsfetischisten. Gibts da keine Alternativen zu normalen Preisen? Auf das Gewicht pfeif ich, halten muss es!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Mai 2015)

Nimm doch mal die Schrauben und geh zum nächsten Metallwaren Handel. (nicht in den Baumarkt!) Es gibt riesige Sortimente an Schrauben. Evtl. kann man ersatzweise auch was mit sphärischen Unterlegscheiben (so wie die Scheibenpaare bei den Avid Bremsen) machen.
Wenn man nicht gerade zur Hauptstoßzeit bei denen vorbeigeht, dann sind die häufig extrem hilfsbereit. So nach dem Motto "gibt's nicht gibt's nicht".


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2015)

Puh, die Zeit zum Finden und Hinkommen zum Metallwarenhandel ist mir höchstwahrscheinlich mehr wert als die Kosten für die Titanschrauben. 
Evtl. hat hier ja jemand schonmal darüber nachgedacht. Selbst drehen oder ähnliches wie hier bereits auch schon beschrieben kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Mai 2015)

Bei den Titan Teilen weisst du nie aus was für China-Garagen-Produktionen  die stammen. Da scheint es wohl immense Qualitätsschwankungen zu geben.  
Bei Bremsen kommen bei mir z. B. nur Syntace Schrauben in Betracht. Der Klieber lässt nix auf die Menschheit los wo er sich nicht sicher ist dann es auch hält.


----------



## See-R (19. Mai 2015)

bei meiner 2013er LEV habe ich auch die Truvativ Platten verwendet, bei denen zum Zusammenschrauben Tonnenmuttern verwendet werden. Ich habe genau mit 10NM angezogen und wenige Tage später, gerade als ich mich drauf setzen wollte, ist so eine Tonnenmutter gebrochen, der Sattel ist nach hinten geklappt und ich wurde fast paar Tönne höher....
Schuld waren die billige und viel zu dünne Tonnenmütter von Truvativ.
Genau so schlecht sind die Alu-Schrauben von BC. Die originalen LEV Titan Schrauben sind um Welten besser und solche Schrauben bekommt man in jedem Fachhandel für wenig Geld....


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2015)

Merkwürdig, die Tonnenmuttern sollen zu dünn sein? Habe noch nie gehört, daß so ein Teil mal gebrochen wäre.

Ich fahre übrigens auch mit der oberen Platte samt den zugehörigen Tonnenmuttern von der billigsten Truvativ-Stütze mit 2-Schraubenbefestigung und habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit verrutschtem Sattel. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
Wenn KindShock nicht in der Lage ist, eine brauchbare Sattelbefestigung anzubieten, dann muss man sich traurigerweise irgendwie anders behelfen. Aber auch hier ist das Drehmoment einzuhalten, wobei hier aber schon weniger als 10 Nm ausreichen. Ausprobieren hilft, bevor man die Schrauben durchnudelt.


----------



## Marc84 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich muss wohl nach vielem Auf und ab meiner KS Lev auch mal das interne Seil austauschen. Jetzt ist die frage gibt oder sollte man etwas anderes einbauen oder wieder das originale Seil? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## RedSKull (19. Mai 2015)

Hier wurde doch schon mehrfach gutes von Angelschnur berichtet. Einfach mal dieses Thema durchsuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (19. Mai 2015)

Alles klar vielen Dank
Vielleicht eine Seitenangabe damit ich nicht alles komplett durchlesen muss


----------



## RedSKull (19. Mai 2015)

Müsste ich selbst erst suchen, aber nutz doch einfach die Suchfunktion.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, die Tonnenmuttern sollen zu dünn sein? Habe noch nie gehört, daß so ein Teil mal gebrochen wäre.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens auch mit der oberen Platte samt den zugehörigen Tonnenmuttern von der billigsten Truvativ-Stütze mit 2-Schraubenbefestigung und habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit verrutschtem Sattel. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
> Wenn KindShock nicht in der Lage ist, eine brauchbare Sattelbefestigung anzubieten, dann muss man sich traurigerweise irgendwie anders behelfen. Aber auch hier ist das Drehmoment einzuhalten, wobei hier aber schon weniger als 10 Nm ausreichen. Ausprobieren hilft, bevor man die Schrauben durchnudelt.


Wie gesagt, bei Bike Components eine Rezension, und dann hier auch nochmal jemand (oder wars der gleiche?).

@See-R
Hast du Alternativen gerade parat, bzw. was benutzt du jetzt als Schraube/Mutter?


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2015)

Bloss weil da einer ohne Drehmemontschlüssel seine Schraube mit nem Inbus abgedreht hat, lässt Du Dich schon abschrecken?? Im Eifer kann doch jeder mal Schrauben überdrehen.


----------



## See-R (19. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bloss weil da einer ohne Drehmemontschlüssel seine Schraube mit nem Inbus abgedreht hat, lässt Du Dich schon abschrecken?? Im Eifer kann doch jeder mal Schrauben überdrehen.


bitte keine wilden Behauptungen anstellen, wenn du nicht weiß was ich tatsächlich benutzt habe...

wie gesagt ich nutze jetzt Titanschrauben und Titan-Tonnenmutter, ohne Probleme. Zu bekommen in diversen Shops.


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2015)

War doch keine wilde Behauptung. Das stand so in der Rezension bei Bike Components. Angezogen mit Inbus, da unterwegs kein Drehmo verfügbar.

Klar sind Titanschrauben besser, wenn ohne große Probleme und passend verfügbar.


----------



## RedSKull (19. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich hatte für meine alte LEV schon die Hussefelt Stütze geholt und fast vergessen. Nun mal die obere Platte montiert und sofort alle Probleme weg. Kein Knacken mehr, kein Verrutschen. Schrauben und untere Platte bleiben. Obere Platte und zwangsläufig die Bolzen als Gegenstück.



Musste gestern das erste mal meine Schrauben nachziehen, weil es knarzt. Mal sehen ob das in der nächsten Zeit wiederkommt. Hab noch eine obere Platte einer anderen Stütze im Keller.

Ah ja, habe jetzt mal einen Anschlag für den Hebel verbaut, wie hier im Thema empfohlen. Einwandfrei, jetzt kann ich endlich den Leerweg über den Zugeinsteller rausnehmen, ganz ohne das interne Zugseil zu gefährden. Den reduzierten Weg findet mein Daumen auch angenehmer.


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2015)

So etwas fehlt mir auch noch. Welche Schraube hast Du dafür genommen, wie lang, Größe, Gewinde-Typ?


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Mai 2015)

Ich les das jetzt schon ne ganze Weile mit; wegen Knarzen etc und andere Platte oben....

Ich empfehle da mal anstelle des "Umbauwegs" eine regelmäßige Reinigung und den Einsatz von etwas Fett...

Hab meine Carbonplatte unten gegen die aus Alu ersetzt und seither blieb auch der Sattel fest.. Die Tage wollt ich mal wieder reinigen und stellte fest, die Pfanne der unteren Platte und das Teil wo die Schrauben drin sitzen bewegten sich keinen Millimeter mehr. Nach etwas längerer Einwirkzeit eines Kriechöls ging das dann alles wieder ab bzw bewegen; alles ziemlich verdreckt mit feinstem Staub...

Alles mal ordentlich gereinigt und gefettet (Fett gibt's da ja nicht ab Werk); auch etwas Fett an die Schrauben damit diese sich weder eingraben oder das Gewinde frisst; und siehe da, alles bombenfest und auch kein knarzen mehr bei vorgeschriebenen Anzugsmoment. 

Also die Klemmung funktioniert bei mir sehr gut seitdem das Carbonteil (nach Bruch) durch das aus Alu ersetzt wurde.

Kann nur empfehlen, erst mal mit Reinigung und Fett ran eh man da wild Platten und Schrauben am tauschen ist...

Gruss


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Mai 2015)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Seitenangabe damit ich nicht alles komplett durchlesen muss


In Beitrag #2144 #2148 und #2152 habe ich ein Edelstahlseil (Niro Seil) empfohlen. Das Ding habe ich in meiner LEV verbaut und arbeitet wirklich besser als das werksseitig eingebaute Kevlar Seil.


----------



## See-R (20. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> War doch keine wilde Behauptung. Das stand so in der Rezension bei Bike Components. Angezogen mit Inbus, da unterwegs kein Drehmo verfügbar.
> 
> Klar sind Titanschrauben besser, wenn ohne große Probleme und passend verfügbar.



ahsoo, sorry, ich dachte es war auf mich bezogen! 
Lese mir keine Bewertungen bei BC durch...


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (21. Mai 2015)

gebe einen Satz hochfeste Titan-Schrauben samt Kugelmuttern ab. Alle Oberflächen poliert, Qualität
12,00 komplett mit unvers. Versand als DHL Warensendung
Bitte PN


----------



## RedSKull (29. Mai 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> So etwas fehlt mir auch noch. Welche Schraube hast Du dafür genommen, wie lang, Größe, Gewinde-Typ?



M3, normale Zylinderkopfschraube + Mutter zum Kontern. Hatte ja keine Bohrung in der Hebelschelle, also selbst gebohrt und geschnitten. Schraube auf Maß gekürzt, hab nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## flowbike (31. Mai 2015)

ich hab wohl bei meiner neuen LEV Integra 2nd Gen auch ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Nach nur 4 Wochen fing Sie an mit "Einsacken", was schnell mehr wurde. Beim Rausziehen aus dem Sattelrohr befand sich dann am unteren Teil ein deutlicher Ölfilm. Jetzt ist Sie bei SIX-pack und hoffe, daß das schnell geht.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Bezugsquelle für die Dichtungen der Kartusche, oder weiß jemand welche da verbaut sind?


----------



## RaceKing79 (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
wo kann man eigentlich die LEV zum Service machen bringen/ schicken?
Hab leider auf der KS Hompage nichts gefunden (alles auf englisch).

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juni 2015)

Dann solltest du mal den Grundkurs "Internet für Dummys" wiederholen.
ich möchte nicht annehmen, dass du so dreist bist und  einfach nur aus Faulheit hier nachfragst.
http://kssuspension.com/partners/

Den Begriff "Worldwide Partners" übersetz selbst mein Großmutter schon in das entsprechende Ergebnis.


----------



## RaceKing79 (5. Juni 2015)

@Freizeit-biker:
Oh danke, für deine Nette Antwort!
Ne ne, Faulheit nicht!
Bin zwischenzeitlich auf diese Seite (Winora Group) auch schon gestohsen.

Dachte, es gibt vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit/ Anlaufstellen (außer selber machen)?


----------



## CaZper (8. Juni 2015)

@flowbike 
The O Ring Store hat sämtliche passende O-Ringe 
Ich weiß leider nicht ob die zweite Gen. andere O Ringe verbaut hat.
Eine komplette Liste für Gen.1 kann ich dir gerne per PN schicken.

@RaceKing79 
Flowbike schrieb direkt über deinem Post, das er seine Stütze bei SixPack hat, also scheinbar macht SixPack die Dinger auch wieder fit.


----------



## flowbike (8. Juni 2015)

CaZper schrieb:


> @flowbike
> The O Ring Store hat sämtliche passende O-Ringe
> Ich weiß leider nicht ob die zweite Gen. andere O Ringe verbaut hat.
> Eine komplette Liste für Gen.1 kann ich dir gerne per PN schicken.
> ...


Danke Dir, das Angebot mit der Liste würde ich gerne annehmen.
Meine Stütze war übrigens nach 1,5 Wochen wieder repariert zurück. Wenn ich den Postweg raus rechne, war die max. 4 Tage bei Sixpack, was ich echt super finde. Ich kann also Sixpack als Ansprechpartner nur empfehlen. Jetzt hoffe ich, daß die Stütze hält.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2015)

Mit etwas Verspätung noch danke an alle, die auf meine Frage von vor ein paar Wochen geantwortet haben  Es ging um die gelegentliche Gedenksekunde, die meine LEV manchmal vorm nach-unten-flutschen braucht.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hast du den Zug mal nachgestellt/gestrafft?


Daran liegts nicht, hatte ich auch schon getestet, da ich den Versteller montiert habe. Es ist auch nur sporadisch, bei zu geringer Spannung wäre es ja permanent so.



BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> [...] wenn das keine Besserung bringt, den inneren Seilzug nachspannen bzw austauschen. Der war bei mir nach zwei Jahren durch ...


Da müsste doch aber das Gleiche gelten? Also wäre das keine Erklärung für sporadisches Auftreten des Problems.



rmaurer schrieb:


> nach längerer Standzeit vollkommen normal


Das ist klar, ist aber nicht nur dann der Fall...



jonalisa schrieb:


> Sattel vor dem Absenken kurz entlasten hilft auch.


Ok, das hatte ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich mal tun. Danke für den Tipp!



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch, das war eigentlich von Anfang so. Das ist so, als ob die Stütze wie festgesaugt ist und dann auf einmal ganz leicht runtergeht. Das gleiche auch manchmal beim hochfahren. Habe auch noch keine Lösung dafür. Am Zug hängt es jedenfalls nicht, sonst würde sie nur schwer runtergehen. Ist vielleicht vom Stützenfunktionsprinzip her bedingt?


Also bei mir ist es nur beim Absenken und war auch definitiv am Anfang noch nicht so.

Generell wäre wohl ein Service zum frisch schmieren sicher gut, werde ich wohl mal machen, wenn ich zu viel Zeit habe... 


Noch etwas anderes: Hat von den hier Anwesenden jemand den Southpaw Hebel und kann erzählen, ob der so gut ist, wie man es sich u. U. vorstellt? Finde den mit 40€ verboten teuer, fände den Hebel unterm Lenker aber schon besser...


----------



## rmaurer (12. Juni 2015)

Was man so liest ist der Southpaw Hebel wieder so ein typisches Kind Shock Produkt (wer die erste Generation der i900 oder der Integra hatte weiss was ich meine), das kann sich nur ein d*****s A******** ausgedacht haben (es muss bei Kind Shock in der Entwicklung jemanden geben der unter gelegentlichen totalen Blackouts leidet)

da berühren sich die beiden Halteschalen der Lenkerklemmung bevor der Hebel ausreichend fest verdrehsicher am Lenker montiert ist - ok das lässt sich zwar mit Isolierband zum verdicken der Klemmstelle beheben ist aber für 40€ gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit.

edit: nagut vielleicht ist mittlerweile wieder eine verbesserte Version im Umlauf?


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juni 2015)

Southpaw  also ich habe absolut keine probleme mit dem hebel und hält auch so bomben fest


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Juni 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Southpaw  also ich habe absolut keine probleme mit dem hebel und hält auch so bomben fest


dito


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2015)

Das mit der Schelle würde mich wahrscheinlich eh nicht betreffen... wenn ich das mit Augenmaß richtig einschätze, sollte sich da was für die Montage an der Matchmaker-Schelle meiner Hope Hebel basteln lassen  Die 40€ für so ein bisschen Hebel bleiben aber eine Frechheit. Eine günstigere Lösung, die ähnlich sauber ist, wird es wohl aber nicht geben :-/ einen alten Trigger umbauen ginge zwar, aber das Ergebnis wäre halt im Vergleich echt schwer und wuchtig...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Juni 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Southpaw  also ich habe absolut keine probleme mit dem hebel und hält auch so bomben fest



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juni 2015)

Der spezialized hebel von der commandpost passt auch. Und funktioniert besser? 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hulster (14. Juni 2015)

Im Prinzip passt jeder Schlampiger/Hebel und Rastung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2015)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der spezialized hebel von der commandpost passt auch. Und funktioniert besser?


Super, der ist dann gleich nochmal 10€ teurer    Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was an einem (sorry) verdammten schei$$ HEBEL, der einen Stahlzug ein paar mm in eine Richtung bewegt, nennenswert besser oder schlechter funktionieren soll?!? (Ergonomie mal außen vor und da sollten sich die beiden nix schenken) Jedenfalls nix, was einen Preis von 40-50€ rechtfertigen würde. Das Teil ist immerhin schon ab Werk auf den Sram-(Matchmaker-)Standard ausgelegt, würde also plug & play passen... aber für den Preis müsste das Teil schon ein Fräsporno á la Hope sein, mit Carbonhebel und einem Gewicht im einstelligen Gramm-Bereich...! 



hulster schrieb:


> Im Prinzip passt jeder Schlampiger/Hebel und Rastung.


Richtig, deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass man im Prinzip einen alten Trigger umbauen könnte - den ich sogar "kostenlos" und passend für den vorhandenen Matchmaker in der Teilekiste liegen hätte. Aber wie schon gesagt: Optik VIEL zu wuchtig und Gewicht VIEL zu hoch! Dann bleibe ich lieber beim Standard-Hebel...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juni 2015)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage (vllt auch schon in den vorherigen 90 Seiten mind einmal beantwortet, weiss aber nicht mehr....):
Wer von euch hat über 90Kg (fahrfertig 100Kg) auf der Waage und die KS LEV hält das aus!?!?


----------



## 3K-Power (15. Juni 2015)

Meine hält schon die zweite Saison ü 100 aus. War aber mittlerweile auch schon beim Service wegen Defekter Kartusche. 

Hab aber keine Ahnung ob man das in Zusammenhang bringen kann.

Das Relativ hohe Spiel (verglichen mit der i950) welches ich ab Kauf hatte, hat sich nicht vergrößert.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2015)

ich auch 100 kg jetzt am anfang 110 fahrfertig hab sie jetzt c.a 8 monate keine probleme auch das spiel hat sich nicht verändert


----------



## osbow (15. Juni 2015)

Da sich das Gerücht so hartnäckig hält, hier mal das Zitat aus einem anderen Thread:



jonalisa schrieb:


> "Hey guys... thanks for all the great comments about KS. We appreciate the support!! Just wanted to comment on the alleged 90 kg weight limit.... THERE IS NO SUCH WEIGHT LIMIT on our products. Not sure where this silly rumor started, but it is completely false. In fact, the seal "spike" pressure is well above what any human could put on the seat post under any conditions. And if it makes you feel any better, I personally weigh 103 kg, and have been on our posts since day one without incident."
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/u/rick-ks/
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juni 2015)

Oh cool..., genau das war das wonach ich gesucht hatte! 
@osbow Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## hulster (15. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage (vllt auch schon in den vorherigen 90 Seiten mind einmal beantwortet, weiss aber nicht mehr....):
> Wer von euch hat über 90Kg (fahrfertig 100Kg) auf der Waage und die KS LEV hält das aus!?!?



Ich - und ich hatte schon 2 LEV. Die 90kg Grenze wurde doch hier gerade noch halb-offiziell dementiert.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Hersteller sowas am Markt vorbeibaut. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die Carbon-Stütze mit 65mm Absenkung diese Grenze vielleicht hat und sich dass dan ausgebreitet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2015)

So, seit vorgestern bleibt meine Stütze nicht mehr in den abgesenkten Position, sondern fährt ca. 40% wieder von selbst aus. Wenn ich aber den Hebel betätige und etwas länger auf dem abgesenkten Sattel sitzen bleibe, dann bliebt auch der Sattel unten... !?


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Juni 2015)

@ osbow Schon mal an der Kabelspannung rumgefummelt ??


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ osbow Schon mal an der Kabelspannung rumgefummelt ??


Noch nicht. Werde das später aber mal probieren.


----------



## Soulrider_BS (25. Juni 2015)

Moin!
Hab jetzt mal die Seiten durchgesehen, aber auf Anhieb keine Erklärung zu meinem Problem / Frage zu der LEV gefunden:
Das Rad lag über Nacht ohne Laufräder mit eingefahrener Stütze auf der Seite (ja, auf einer kuscheligen Decke), weil es
führ morgens ins Auto sollte. 
Beim Bike zusammenstecken sind mir ein paar Tropfen Öl an der Dichtung der Stütze aufgefallen. Woher kann das kommen?
Hat es die Kartusche zerlegt oder ist noch Öl für die Schmierung des Tauchrohres vorhanden, was durch die seitliche
Lagerung rausgelaufen sein könnte? Funktion war o.k., ca. 1-2mm vertikales Spiel. Rausfahren tut sie auch normal-

Jemand ne Idee? 
Ich will in 2 Wochen zum Alp-X und hab keine Lust auf eine kaputte Stütze.


----------



## osbow (30. Juni 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Werde das später aber mal probieren.


So, das hat kurz geholfen. Jetzt ist es aber wieder da. Wie es aussieht ist der innere Zug ausgenudelt. Werd die wohl einschicken.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. Juni 2015)

Dieser innere Zug hat auch nur eine kurze Lebensdauer, weil er ausleiert und man diesen mit der Kabelspannung nicht mehr genügend stramm kriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikertom (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, meine LEV senkt sich beim Draufsetzen ca 1cm ab und wenn sie eingefahren ist, lässt sie sich ein wenig herausziehen. Kennt jemand das Problen? Kann man das selbst beheben?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## indian66 (5. Juli 2015)

Nein, leider


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2015)

Ja, das Problem ist bekannt, betrifft aber nicht nur KS sondern auch RS usw. Lass mich raten, du hast dein Bike des Öfteren bei eingefahrener Stütze am Sattel hochgehoben oder aufgehängt. In dem Fall zieht die Kartusche Luft und zeigt die von dir genannten Symptome. Sie muss zwingend eingeschickt werden und ist nicht "do it yourself" zu reparieren. Gruss


----------



## scratch_a (5. Juli 2015)

bikertom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, meine LEV senkt sich beim Draufsetzen ca 1cm ab und wenn sie eingefahren ist, lässt sie sich ein wenig herausziehen. Kennt jemand das Problen? Kann man das selbst beheben?
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Hatte, wie hier im Thread irgendwo zu lesen, das gleiche Problem...wurde eingeschickt und kam nach paar Tagen und 20€-Rechnung wieder funktionierend zurück.


----------



## Arcbound (5. Juli 2015)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Das Rad also nur bei ausgezogener Stütze am Sattel aufhängen?


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juli 2015)

Jap!


----------



## tgs (8. Juli 2015)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Das Rad also nur bei ausgezogener Stütze am Sattel aufhängen?





Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jap!


Wie ist es, wenn man die Stütze längere Zeit abgesenkt lässt, ohne daran zu ziehen oder das bike daran aufzuhängen?
Beeintächtigt das irgendwie die Funktion?


----------



## rmaurer (8. Juli 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Wie ist es, wenn man die Stütze längere Zeit abgesenkt lässt, ohne daran zu ziehen oder das bike daran aufzuhängen?
> Beeintächtigt das irgendwie die Funktion?


Nein. Die Stütze wird auch im abgesenkten Zustand ausgeliefert.


----------



## rmaurer (8. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist bekannt, betrifft aber nicht nur KS sondern auch RS usw. Lass mich raten, du hast dein Bike des Öfteren bei eingefahrener Stütze am Sattel hochgehoben oder aufgehängt. In dem Fall zieht die Kartusche Luft und zeigt die von dir genannten Symptome. Sie muss zwingend eingeschickt werden und ist nicht "do it yourself" zu reparieren. Gruss


Das Entlüften der Kartusche kann man auch selber machen. Link zur Anleitung auf mtbr findet dich in diesem thread


----------



## Scholzi (11. Juli 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hatte, wie hier im Thread irgendwo zu lesen, das gleiche Problem...wurde eingeschickt und kam nach paar Tagen und 20€-Rechnung wieder funktionierend zurück.


Hallo,
würdest du bitte den Kontakt posten wo du sie hingeschickt hast.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2015)

Hi,

weg geschickt hat sie mein Fahrradladen im Ort. Meines Wissens kann man privat nichts zu Wiener Bikeparts schicken...bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juli 2015)

@scratch_a
@Scholzi 

Probier es doch mal hier:

*SIXPACK-RACING*
An der Steinlach 20
65474 Bischofsheim
Tel.: +49 61 44 / 96 00 863
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## warp4 (13. Juli 2015)

20€ ??
Geradezu geschenkt !

Meine hat 2 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie angefangen, sich selbstständig abzusenken.
Über Händler reklamiert und auf Kulanz gehofft...gesch..... !
(wobei ich nix gegen den Händler sagen will, Ablauf und Kommunikation waren 1a !)
Durfte 90€ (in Worten: neunzig) löhnen und bekam eine LEV zurück, die sich nicht mehr von selbst absenkte.

Einziges Problem: jetzt senkte sie sich gewollt nur äußerst unwillig ab, manchmal erst nach mehrmaligem Entlasten / Belasten
des Sattels. 
Penible Einstellung des Zuges brachte keine spürbare Besserung. In der Hoffnung, dass sich das "noch einspielt" bin ich dann ein
paar Mal gefahren. Wurde aber nicht besser. Bin dann auf Tour, nachdem ich vor einer kniffligen Stelle mal wieder absteigen und 
fluchen musste, auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, bei der nächsten Pause doch noch mal alles zu kontrollieren. 
Deckel ab, Remote betätigt, Zugeinholung augenscheinlich voller Weg, noch mal Remote, noch mal gucken und  ssssst, weg war
der Nippel am Stützenkopf ! Auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Unterholz verschwunden ! Wo ist der Kotzsmiley ???? 

Habe nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler die Stütze entsprechend reklamiert, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Sache weiter geht.
Die LEV hat 2 Jahre einwandfrei funktioniert, aber im Moment bin ich ziemlich angepisst...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

warp4 schrieb:


> 20€ ??
> Geradezu geschenkt !
> 
> Meine hat 2 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie angefangen, sich selbstständig abzusenken.
> ...



Das Verhalten des neuen Innenlebens würde ich mal als normal einordnen. Das scheint jetzt standardmässig bei neuen so zu sein, spielt sich aber normalerweise ein. Meine hat jetzt nach ca. 1500 km keine Hänger mehr.


----------



## warp4 (13. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Das Verhalten des neuen Innenlebens würde ich mal als normal einordnen. Das scheint jetzt standardmässig bei neuen so zu sein, spielt sich aber normalerweise ein. Meine hat jetzt nach ca. 1500 km keine Hänger mehr.


 
Sorry, aber normal ist da imho nix. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich eine Stütze 1500km "einfahren" muss !
Für das Geld erwarte ich (und hatte ich ja auch 2 Jahre...) eine Stütze, die ohne mehrfaches Rumhampeln
auf dem Sattel einfährt und umgekehrt auch wieder ausfährt. (und nicht aus"schleicht", hab ich oben vergessen
zu erwähnen)
Und ja, Anzugsmoment der Sattelklemme wurde beachtet, Remotezug penibel eingestellt.

Gruß Uwe

P.S.: 2 billige XLC Stützen erledigen seit Jahr und Tag ihren Job völlig unauffällig....


----------



## Brixton (23. Juli 2015)

Servus zusammen,

meine LEV sackt nicht nur ab sondern kleckert auch schön mit Öl.
Ich Held vor dem Herrn hab das Teil als unbenutzt (war sie auch) hier im Forum ohne Rechnung von jemandem abgekauft. 
Wo kann man das nun hinschicken? Und was kostet die reperatur? Die meisten genießen hier die Reperatur auf Garantie was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> @scratch_a
> @Scholzi
> 
> Probier es doch mal hier:
> ...


----------



## Endurowanderer (24. Juli 2015)

Von der DropZone kenne ich gelegentliches Hakeln (bei einer Freudin und bei mir auch) welches *ich* zumindest durch Einsatz einer geringen Menge hochwertigem Fett wegbekomme.

Auch die LEV pflege ich von Zeit zu Zeit, indem ich evtl. angefallenen Dreck von der Dichtung und der Sattelklemmung entferne und das blanke Rohr mit einer geringen Menge Fett versorge. Danach "fluppt" sie wieder, wobei die LEV unanfälliger fürs klemmen ist, als die DropZone (meine persönliche Erfahrung).

allzeit gute Fahrt,
derEndurowanderer


----------



## Kharma (31. Juli 2015)

NOTFALLFRAGE:

Ich weiß, es geht um eine KS 950I und nicht um eine LEV (habe ich aber auch^^)
Ich habe Luft im System und will Samstag Abend in die Schweiz. Also mach ich das gemäß Anleitung, die man hier findet:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/foodandbikes/sets/72157630615056238/with/7588300904/

Meine Notfallfrage: Welches Öl benutze ich zum Nachfüllen? Geht zur Not auch Magura Blood (davon steht hier noch ne Menge rum)?

Wer weiß bescheid und sichert meinen Kurzurlaub?


Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Juli 2015)

Als Notfallplan würde ich lieber eine klassische Stütze und einen Schellspanner als Sattelstützenklemme besorgen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## BlackKnight29 (31. Juli 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Meine Notfallfrage: Welches Öl benutze ich zum Nachfüllen? Geht zur Not auch Magura Blood (davon steht hier noch ne Menge rum)?



Habe 5W genommen. Marke egal ...


----------



## hepp (31. Juli 2015)

Das in der Anleitung benutzte Silkolene 02 ist ein dünnes Gabelöl (2,5 WT). Würde versuchen wieder etwas ähnliches zu nehmen. Gibt es von div. Herstellern in dieser Viskosität. Ein 5er tut es zur Not aber sicher auch. Meinst Du mit Magura Blood das Suspension Blood oder die Bremsflüssigkeit? Letzteres würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Kharma (31. Juli 2015)

Ja, genau... das Bremsflüssigkeitsöl meinte ich. Gut, lass ich die Finger von.
Ich habe zur Not ja wirklich eine Sattelstütze und einen Schnellspanner dabei, aber besser wäre halt meine Variostütze.

Danke euch, für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## criscross (31. Juli 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> NOTFALLFRAGE:
> 
> Ich weiß, es geht um eine KS 950I und nicht um eine LEV (habe ich aber auch^^)
> Ich habe Luft im System und will Samstag Abend in die Schweiz. Also mach ich das gemäß Anleitung, die man hier findet:
> ...


interessante Anleitung !
ich hab hier auch noch 2 KS Stützen die nur noch halb ausfahren....
da fehlt wohl nur etwas Luft in der Kartusche.....
was nimmt man denn wohl am besten für eine Spitze / Nadel zum Aufpumpen ?
jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Kharma (31. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (31. Juli 2015)

Die "Nadel" zum Aufpumpen von Fußbällen eventuell?

Sooo, alles erledigt. Scheint zu funktionieren und war gar nicht schwierig


----------



## 3K-Power (20. August 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig der bessere Remote Hebel für die KS.

Hab ich hier irgendwo mal im Thread gelesen mit dem Ding und mal umgesetzt.


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2015)

Ich wusste doch: irgendwas brauchbares muss an der Crank Brothers Kronolog dran sein...


----------



## herbert2010 (21. August 2015)

was ist besser als bein kind shock southpaw??


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig der bessere Remote Hebel für die KS.


Für Singlespeeder trifft das bestimmt zu!


----------



## 3K-Power (21. August 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> was ist besser als bein kind shock southpaw??



Man kann den Hebel viel vielfältiger verstellen und die Klemmung ist besser ausgeführt. Dazu hat man nun beidseitig eine Feder drin; sollte das Innere Kabel vor Überbeanspruchung schützen. Günstiger is das Teil auch noch.

Ja für Shifter beidseitig wird's natürlich nix, aber am Freerider brauch ich's ja net anders.


----------



## hepp (21. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Man kann den Hebel viel vielfältiger verstellen und die Klemmung ist besser ausgeführt. Dazu hat man nun beidseitig eine Feder drin; sollte das Innere Kabel vor Überbeanspruchung schützen. Günstiger is das Teil auch noch.
> 
> Ja für Shifter beidseitig wird's natürlich nix, aber am Freerider brauch ich's ja net anders.


Geht sicher aber das Gelbe vom Ei ist der auch nicht gerade. Der Hebel ist nur einseitig angeschlagen und wackelt gerne bzw. ist kaum spielfrei einzustellen. Ausserdem ist der Zug so doof geführt, dass er sich langsam in den Hebelkörper gräbt. Ich fand den Umstieg vom Kronolog-Hebel auf den Lev-Hebel eher eine Verbessertung. Ist sicher auch Geschmackssache. Ausserdem lasse ich an Crank Brothers sowieso kein gutes Haar mehr.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. August 2015)

Na denen ihre Stütze läuft mir auch am Allerwertesten vorbei. Das mit dem Zug muss ich mal beobachten; jedoch hab ich den recht gut und spannugsfrei verlegt bekommen. Hab auch nicht den Anschlag als Längenausgleich verwendet, sondern im Zug selber nen Versteller eingebaut. Bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut. 

Da ich ja am Hope Hebel noch die Option des Matchmakers habe, bin ich da auch schon am Tüfteln das ganze ohne zusätzliche Schelle zu realisieren; aber das muss irgendwie noch ergonomisch sein und ist dann auch wieder ne ganz individuelle Angelegenheit.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. August 2015)

Ist der Hebel von der Commandpost nirgends zu bekommen? Der ist Matchmaker kompatibel und hat den gleichen Hub wie der KS Hebel. . Ich hab den bei einem Bekannten verwendet als er von der Command Post aus die Lev umgestiegen ist. Funzt bis heute Prima.


----------



## san_andreas (21. August 2015)

Den Hebel gibts einzeln beim S Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. August 2015)

Bei bike24 hab ich den Hebel auch gefunden

55 €

Ist aber nur bei Bikes ohne Umwerfer zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. August 2015)

Wenn es ausschließlich um die Matchmaker- oder Ispec-Kompatibilität geht, kann man auch einen linken Schalthebel modifizieren, indem man das Innenleben um die Arretierung für den Zug erleichtert. Ich habe das vor ein paar Monaten mit einem XT-Shifter gemacht und das funktioniert bisher super.

Allerdings hat der Schalthebel einen deutlich größeren Seilweg, so dass der Anschlag durch das Auslöseseil der Sattelstütze begrenzt wird. Ob das kleine Seilchen das auf Dauer mitmacht, weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. August 2015)

Bei der Stealth wird das wenig Probleme mache.
Da bildet der Auslösemechanismus unter der Stütze ja den Anschlag. Bei der Normalen LEV mit aussenliegendem Zug sollte man sich dann aber auf jeden fall schon mal den dünnen internen Zug als Ersatzteil ins Regal legen. Der gibt ja auch so schon häufiger mal den geist auf.

Ansonsten eine gute Idee für die Altteile- Verwertung.  Ist viel Fummelei bis man die Rastpunkte eleminiert hat?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. August 2015)

Ja, das mit dem Seilchen war auf die normale, nicht-Integra LEV bezogen. Das Problem ist mir aus diesem Thread bekannt, bei mir ist es aber bisher mit dem normalen KS-Hebel gutgegangen.

Ich habe von der Modifikation leider keine Fotos gemacht, als der Shifter offen war. Ist im Grunde aber fast selbsterklärend, was alles raus muss. Wenn man mit dem offenen Schalthebel ein paar mal schaltet wird es schnell klar wie der Mechanismus funktioniert. Fummelei war das im Fall von meinem XT-Schalthebel auch nicht großartig, das meiste wird fast nur durch die Abdeckung zusammengehalten. Bei den meisten Teilen muss man kleine Rückstellfedern aushaken und kann sie dann rausnehmen. Den Hebel zum hochschalten habe ich mit dem Dremel abgetrennt, der ist verpresst und ich hatte keine Idee, wie ich den sonst abbekommen sollte. Wenn man das irgendwie hinbekommt, wäre der Umbau sogar reversibel.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2015)

Habe das selbe mit einem X9 Zweifachshifter nach Videoanleitung gemacht. Ein Traum an Ergonomie verglichen mit dem Originalschalter. Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen.

Hier das Manual fuer SRAM sowie Shimano:

http://m.vitalmtb.com/features/How-To-Connect-Your-Dropper-Post-to-Shimano-or-SRAM-Front-Shifter,839


----------



## hulster (23. August 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Allerdings hat der Schalthebel einen deutlich größeren Seilweg, so dass der Anschlag durch das Auslöseseil der Sattelstütze begrenzt wird. Ob das kleine Seilchen das auf Dauer mitmacht, weiß ich auch noch nicht.



Haste doch bei der normalen Remote auch, sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## hulster (23. August 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Habe das selbe mit einem X9 Zweifachshifter nach Videoanleitung gemacht. Ein Traum an Ergonomie verglichen mit dem Originalschalter. Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Hier das Manual fuer SRAM sowie Shimano:
> 
> http://m.vitalmtb.com/features/How-To-Connect-Your-Dropper-Post-to-Shimano-or-SRAM-Front-Shifter,839



Was mich ein wenig am Umbau vom normalen Shifter stört, ist das große Gehäuse.
Da ist mir der Commandpost Shifter schon sympathischer, aber der Preis ist mal wieder der Hammer - wie immer bei Speiseeis.


----------



## 3K-Power (25. August 2015)

So ich hab mir gestern mal nen fabrikneuen Hebel von der Command Post mitbringen lassen. Wurde ja als Alternative genannt...

Das is ja mal das allerletzte (besonders im Verhältnis zum Preis) an Verarbeitung... Jeder x5 Shifter ist wertiger verarbeitet als dieses lieblose billige Druckgussteil.. Dazu kommt; der Zug ist auf der Unterseite komplett offen... Die Schraube der Klemmung des Hebels zieht sich krumm beim Festziehen... 3 mal den Hebel gelöst und wieder fest und das war's damit.. Und dann baut das Ding nur unwesentlich kleiner als ein Xx Shifter. Gleich wieder weg mit dem Ding; das is ja mal rein garnichts..


----------



## luCYnger (25. August 2015)

South-Paw und gut isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (29. August 2015)

Ähm, was stört Euch an dem serienmäßigen, Odi-kompatiblen Hebelken? 

Edel sieht der South-Paw ja schon aus aber etwas groß, gemessen am Serienteil.



luCYnger schrieb:


> South-Paw und gut isses


----------



## luCYnger (29. August 2015)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ähm, was stört Euch an dem serienmäßigen, Odi-kompatiblen Hebelken?
> 
> Edel sieht der South-Paw ja schon aus aber etwas groß, gemessen am Serienteil.


Die schlechtere Ergonomie und die plastikhaftige Erscheinung


----------



## flowbike (29. August 2015)

sowohl bei meiner vorherigen Lev, als auch bei meiner aktuelle LEV integra, habe ich das Problem, daß sich der Auslösemechanismus, wenn das Rad längere Zeit in der prallen Sonne steht, verklemmt. Ich muß dann die Stütze aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen und unten über die Betätigunsgwippe wieder gängig machen, was bisher immer funktionierte. Ist aber trotzdem nervig.
Kennt hier jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. August 2015)

Eigenartiges Phänomen. Normaliesiert sich das wieder wenn das Bike wieder abkühlt?

Lösung: Rad im Schatten abstellen.... "duck und weg"


----------



## hulster (29. August 2015)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Eigenartiges Phänomen. Normaliesiert sich das wieder wenn das Bike wieder abkühlt?
> 
> Lösung: Rad im Schatten abstellen.... "duck und weg"



Ist mir letztens mit der meiner schwarzen Integra auch passiert. Scheint erst nach ner Weile nen Problem zu sein. Achte sonst eigentlich nicht darauf, ob ich es in der Sonne abstelle.
Das rausziehen hab ich mir allerdings gespart. Nach ca. 15 min Fahrt hatte sich das Ganze dann wieder so abgekühlt, dass es sich betätigen ließ.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2015)

Über das Zwischenstück kann man ja die Spannung des Zuges nachstellen. Das o.g. Sonnenphänomen habe ich auch manchmal. Lässt sich aber leicht beheben, wenn man den Zug kurzzeitig strammer stellt bis die Stütze sich wieder absenkt. Danach den Zug wieder zurück auf alte Länge  einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (30. August 2015)

Kenn ich von meiner (nicht schwarzen) Integra. Bisher reichte es immer, die Sattelklemme zu oeffnen und kurz an der Stuetze zu ziehen. Aber ich probiere mal den Tip von Martin.  
An die Sonnentheorie glaube ich nicht recht, hatte das auch schon in der Wohnung.


----------



## flowbike (30. August 2015)

ok, das mit der Erhöhung der Zugspannung probier ich mal. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß das hilft, es bedarf bei mir schon eines ordentlichen Kraftaufwandes um den Hebel unten wieder gängig zu bekommen.
Zur Sonnentheorie: ich habe das Problem halt nur wenn das Bike bei mir in der Firma den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht, sprich die Stütze sehr war wird. Unterwegs oder an anderer Stelle hatte ich das noch nie.


----------



## hulster (30. August 2015)

Imho wird die Erhöhung der Zugspannung das Problem nicht beseitigt haben, sondern die Abkühlung über die Zeit.
Ein wenig Geduld und Schatten, oder besser weiterfahren wegen Fahrtwind, oder eventuell was Wasser wird helfen.


----------



## schrabbel (30. August 2015)

Bei meiner über 2 Jahren alten LEV 150 ist es genau anders herum. Die Stütze blockiert manchmal wenn ich im Winter schneebiken gehe und das Rad danach mit in die Wohnung nehme. Um die Blockade zu lösen muss ich das Rad erst wieder nach draußen in die Kälte stellen und mehrmals die Stütze rauf und runter bewegen. Bei Temperaturen über ~5 Grad hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2015)

Das hab ich im winter auch wen ich sie beim heim kommen ein stück einfahre und eine halbe stunde warte dan ausfahre läuft sie bei der nächsten aufahrt gleich


----------



## Kubotan (30. August 2015)

Meine 3 Wochen alte LEV 27,2 hat das Problem auch, nach längeren stehen (4 Tage)in der Wohnung.
Hab das Seil ausgehängt, am Seil gezogen und so abgesengt.
Seil wieder eingehängt, Zugspannung etwas erhöht und dann funktionierte sie wieder.


----------



## osbow (16. September 2015)

Meine LEV bleibt beim Runterfahren nicht in der unteren Position stehen, sonder fährt wieder ein paar Zentimeter aus. Ich tippe auf den Inneren Seilzug. Nun möchte ich die LEV demontieren. Habe die untere Abdeckung und die Dichtung abgeschraubt. Nur lässt sich das Gehäuse nicht wie hier im Video bei 2:14 abziehen. Weiß hier jemand Rat?


----------



## RedSKull (16. September 2015)

Gehäuse abziehen, macht er doch erst bei 4:30!?
Bei der von dir genannten Stelle, hängt er den inneren Seilzug aus, zieht ihn straff in die Nut am äußeren Rohr, damit er nicht eingeklemmt wird, und schiebt das innere so weit wie möglich durch. Dazu muss die Stütze natürlich ausgefahren sein.


----------



## jofland (16. September 2015)

Das geht natürlich nur bei ausgefahrener Stütze. Oberen Abdeckring mal abgeschraubt?


----------



## jofland (16. September 2015)

Bei mir hat der Aluring (bei 4:30) ziemlich geklemmt, so dass ich mehrmals ruckartig am Kopf ziehen musste. War kurz vor meiner Schmerzgrenze, was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. September 2015)

Meine bald 3 Jahre alte LEV sackt mal wieder gefühlte 5-10mm bei Belastung von ganz ausgefahren ab. Werde zwar erst mal wieder eine Reinigung/Service versuchen, aber die Hoffnung ist sehr gering, dass dann das Problem behoben ist. Wahrscheinlich muss ich sie wieder einschicken lassen  .


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. September 2015)

Bei mir hat damals beim selbigen Problem eine Reinigung, ordentliche Packung Fett, neues internes Zugseil (Niro-Seil!), mehr Luftdruck und Feinjustierung der Ansteuerung sehr geholfen


----------



## osbow (17. September 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Gehäuse abziehen, macht er doch erst bei 4:30!?
> Bei der von dir genannten Stelle, hängt er den inneren Seilzug aus, zieht ihn straff in die Nut am äußeren Rohr, damit er nicht eingeklemmt wird, und schiebt das innere so weit wie möglich durch. Dazu muss die Stütze natürlich ausgefahren sein.


Du hast recht. Ich meiner aber die Stelle bei Minute 2:14. Bei mir lässt sich das Innere gar nicht bewegen. Habe schon etwas mehr Druck auf das Tauchrohr gegeben. Aber da bewegt sich nichts. Die Stütze ist natürlich ausgefahren.


----------



## hepp (17. September 2015)

Die Endkappe ist runter und der Zug ausgehangen und Du kannst die Stütze nicht zusammen schieben? Hat sie denn bisher normal funktioniert?


----------



## osbow (17. September 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Die Endkappe ist runter und der Zug ausgehangen und Du kannst die Stütze nicht zusammen schieben? Hat sie denn bisher normal funktioniert?


Wie bereits geschrieben, blieb sie stellenweise nicht in der abgesenkten Position stehen und fuhr dann einige Zentimeter aus.


----------



## hepp (17. September 2015)

Das meine ich nicht. Läst sie sich ohne Widerstand absenken? Wenn unten der Zug ausgehangen worden ist, sollte sie sich leicht einschieben  lassen, da ja die Gasdruckfeder nicht mehr gegen drückt und sie nur noch durch die Reibung der Führungen "gebremst" wird.


----------



## scratch_a (17. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Meine bald 3 Jahre alte LEV sackt mal wieder gefühlte 5-10mm bei Belastung von ganz ausgefahren ab. Werde zwar erst mal wieder eine Reinigung/Service versuchen, aber die Hoffnung ist sehr gering, dass dann das Problem behoben ist. Wahrscheinlich muss ich sie wieder einschicken lassen  .



Also zerlegen und reinigen hat wie erwartet nichts gebracht. 
Die Gasdruckfeder kann man nur schlecht selber warten, oder?


----------



## osbow (17. September 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht. Läst sie sich ohne Widerstand absenken? Wenn unten der Zug ausgehangen worden ist, sollte sie sich leicht einschieben  lassen, da ja die Gasdruckfeder nicht mehr gegen drückt und sie nur noch durch die Reibung der Führungen "gebremst" wird.


Genau das ist das Problem. Es bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.


----------



## hepp (18. September 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Es bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.



Das klingt nicht so gut. Schwierig zu sagen wieviel Gewalt man ausüben kann, ohne etwas kaputt zu machen. Scheint sich ja irgendwas verklemmt zu haben. Vielleicht einer der Messingstifte aus der Führung? Kann das passieren?

Ich glaube ich würde erst einmal die Überwurfmutter am Stützenkopf abschrauben und dann mit einer Klinge vorsichtig versuchen, die darunter liegende silberne Führungshülse aus der Stütze zu hebeln. Vielleicht bekommt man dann genug Spiel in das Ganze, um durch vorsichtiges drehen/hebeln/drücken die „Verklemmung“ zu lösen? So würde ich es zumindest erstmal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (18. September 2015)

Dieses Problem hatte eine gute Freundin neulich mit ihrer Drop Zone.
Das Bike stand 40 Min. in der Sonne, woraufhin sich der Sattel nicht mehr absenken ließ.
Nach einigen Minuten Fahrt im Schatten war es wieder ok.
Nervig ist es trotzdem.
Und da kein Seilzug vorhanden, kann man auch keine Spannung erhöhen. Höchstens mal gucken, ob man da auch irgendwo eine Betätigungswippe sieht -wobei ich daran zweifle, da die Nicht-LEV ja "anders herum" aufgebaut sind.

Ich hatte mit meiner LEV bisher solche Probleme nicht; aus dem Grund, dass sie nach dem letzten Ice-biken nicht mehr voll ausfährt und ca. 20mm "federt"  und darum zur Zeit ausgebaut auf den Versand zum Service wartet.





flowbike schrieb:


> sowohl bei meiner vorherigen Lev, als auch bei meiner aktuelle LEV integra, habe ich das Problem, daß sich der Auslösemechanismus, wenn das Rad längere Zeit in der prallen Sonne steht, verklemmt. Ich muß dann die Stütze aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen und unten über die Betätigunsgwippe wieder gängig machen, was bisher immer funktionierte. Ist aber trotzdem nervig.
> Kennt hier jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung?


----------



## Endurowanderer (18. September 2015)

Nach dem letzten Schneebiken federt meine LEV 150 
Dabei bin ich es von der Kronolog gewohnt, die Variostütze sehr umsichtig zu behandeln.
Evtl. habe ich beim Auslösen und Aufstehen den Sattel -eher irrtümlich- ein wenig mit hochgezogen?! Sollte aber -bei betätigter Entriegelung- auch kein Problem sein? Oder bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt doch?
Oder habe ich einfach "Pech gehabt" bzw. die Zeit war gekommen, dass sie mal Luft zieht?




schrabbel schrieb:


> Bei meiner über 2 Jahren alten LEV 150 ist es genau anders herum. Die Stütze blockiert manchmal wenn ich im Winter schneebiken gehe und das Rad danach mit in die Wohnung nehme. Um die Blockade zu lösen muss ich das Rad erst wieder nach draußen in die Kälte stellen und mehrmals die Stütze rauf und runter bewegen. Bei Temperaturen über ~5 Grad hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2015)

Wie oben zu lesen, ist dies jetzt bei mir schon zum 2. mal der Fall...und wie schon letztes Mal wieder im Herbst. Am Schneebiken kann es bei mir nicht liegen und sonst gehe ich auch umsichtig damit um. Im Winter hatte ich kaum Probleme damit. Vorm selber entlüften habe ich bisher noch Abstand genommen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (18. September 2015)

Hmm, unkompliziert und zuverlässig ist anders...

Vielleicht kommen wir nicht umhin, uns an das Entlüften zu wagen?




scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie oben zu lesen, ist dies jetzt bei mir schon zum 2. mal der Fall...und wie schon letztes Mal wieder im Herbst. Am Schneebiken kann es bei mir nicht liegen und sonst gehe ich auch umsichtig damit um. Im Winter hatte ich kaum Probleme damit. Vorm selber entlüften habe ich bisher noch Abstand genommen.


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2015)

Letztes Jahr habe ich dafür 30€ gezahlt und bin 2 Wochen ohne LEV unterwegs gewesen. Wenn es diesmal wieder genauso viel kosten würde, würde ich mir die Arbeit nicht machen. Aber anscheinend weiß man es vorher nicht genau, was die dafür verlangen, was man hier an Preisen so liest. Wenn es dafür wenigstens eine gute deutsche Anleitung geben würde. Aber ich kenn nur das hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Ab Step 10 wird es für mich heikel...und so wie ich das lese, kann dabei schon auch einiges kaputt gehn, wo ich dann auf die Schnelle auch keine Ersatzteile habe


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich dafür 30€ gezahlt


Beim wem denn? Haendler, KS direkt, oder 3rd Party?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2015)

Hab sie zu meinem Händler gebracht, der sie zu WienerBikeParts geschickt hat...hat dann also wohl KS direkt gemacht? Die 30€ waren auch nur fällig, weil ich den angeblich jährlichen Service nicht machen hab lassen. Ansonsten wäre sie auf Garantie gelaufen. Kann natürlich sein, dass jetzt nach Garantieablauf die Preise nach oben schießen


----------



## Endurowanderer (20. September 2015)

Aha, es gibt die Pflicht, die LEV jährlich zur Wartung einzuschicken?

In meinem Fall dürfte die Garantie bereits abgelaufen sein und eine Wartung habe ich "natürlich" auch nicht durchführen lassen; heißt also: "Überraschung!!!", was die Kosten am Ende angeht?




scratch_a schrieb:


> Die 30€ waren auch nur fällig, weil ich den angeblich jährlichen Service nicht machen hab lassen. Ansonsten wäre sie auf Garantie gelaufen. Kann natürlich sein, dass jetzt nach Garantieablauf die Preise nach oben schießen


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. September 2015)

Hat jemand seine Lev schon mal zu WienerBikeParts oder KS direkt geschickt?

Ich habe gerade wieder zwei mit Absackproblen. Eine musste ich zu Stadler bringen, wo mir der freundliche Werkstattmitarbeiter erklaeren wollte, dass ein gewissen Einsinken doch ganz normal sei.


----------



## Endurowanderer (20. September 2015)

Es sollte einen "Preis" für dusseliges Geschwätz von Mitarbeitern geben


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2015)

Von einer jährlichen Wartung wusste ich bis dahin auch nichts...ob das nun so stimmt oder mir es nur so verkauft worden ist, weiß ich leider nicht.
Ja, die Kosten die hier so genannt wurden sind leider sehr unterschiedlich . Auf die Frage warum das so ist, habe ich auch noch keine Antwort.

@beutelfuchs: Ich dachte, man kann privat nicht direkt an WienerBikeParts bzw. KS schicken, so wie es ja bei RS auch der Fall ist? Lass mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Letztes Jahr gab es für mich gar kein Grund dies zu machen, da sich ja im Rahmen der Garantie eh erstmal der Händler drum kümmert sollte. 
Warum haben die großen Firmen nicht eine eigene Service-Seite, wo man digital eine Service-Buchung machen kann, mit aufgelisteten Preisen und Zeitrahmen, wie lange es momentan ca. dauert. Fox hat sowas ja ansatzweise oder http://www.mrc-trading.de bieten auch so etwas an. Schade, dass letzter keine Vario-Sattelstützen machen.
Zu Stadler...habe bei uns noch keinen fähigen Mitarbeiter dort angetroffen und meide diesen Laden


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Zu Stadler...habe bei uns noch keinen fähigen Mitarbeiter dort angetroffen und meide diesen Laden


Bloederweise hatten sie mal das letzte Modell meines Wunschrades, dazu noch ziemlich gesenkt. Dafuer muss ich nun halt leiden. Ich nehme Wetten an, ob die das Einschicken zu KS hinbekommen :/

Aber das man bei RS und KS fuer jede Art von Service (scheinbar ja auch selbst bezahlten) auf die Faehigkeiten und die Gutmuetigkeit diverser windiger Haendler angewiesen ist, ist schon allererste Sahne.


----------



## flowbike (20. September 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine Lev schon mal zu WienerBikeParts oder KS direkt geschickt?
> 
> Ich habe gerade wieder zwei mit Absackproblen. Eine musste ich zu Stadler bringen, wo mir der freundliche Werkstattmitarbeiter erklaeren wollte, dass ein gewissen Einsinken doch ganz normal sei.



da zitiere ich mich mal selber 



flowbike schrieb:


> Danke Dir, das Angebot mit der Liste würde ich gerne annehmen.
> Meine Stütze war übrigens nach 1,5 Wochen wieder repariert zurück. Wenn ich den Postweg raus rechne, war die max. 4 Tage bei Sixpack, was ich echt super finde. Ich kann also Sixpack als Ansprechpartner nur empfehlen. Jetzt hoffe ich, daß die Stütze hält.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. September 2015)

Meinst du das Sixpack? http://www.sixpack-shop.com/
Was haben die mit KS zu tun und warum sollten die sich um meine sonstwo gekaufte Problemstuetze kuemmern?


----------



## RedSKull (21. September 2015)

Sixpack macht offiziell den OE Service für KS, laut KS Homepage.


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. September 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Sixpack macht offiziell den OE Service für KS, laut KS Homepage.


Tatsache, cracy, Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (22. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

meine LEV ist heute angekommen.
Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstehe, wird das Plastikkabel nicht mit der Madenschraube geklemmt, sondern lediglich durchgeschlauft. Richtig? Hält das, oder macht ein klassischer Bowdenzug auf Dauer weniger Probleme?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. September 2015)

Meinst Du das innere Seil aus Kevlar?
Habe ich gegen ein stabileres und weniger elastisches Niro-Seil ausgetauscht.


----------



## mtbbee (22. September 2015)

ist richtig, wird nur durchgezogen - Dauerhaltbarer ist in jedem Fall der klassische Baudenzug (ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Groudon (23. September 2015)

Ich habe das Seil mit der Madenschraube geklemmt... Allerdings finde ich den originalen KS Hebel absolut Mist. Denke ich hole mir den von der aktuellen RaceFace Stütze.

Und ich brauche definitiv eine deutlich steigern Außenhülle. Diese dehnt sich deutlich durch das Betätigen des Hebels!!! Denke da geht viel Kraft verloren!


----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

Alles klar, dann belasse ich es erstmal bei dem Nylonseil OHNE Madenschraube. Nehme dann halt vorsichtshalber nen ordentlichen Zug und die Madenschraube mit in die Berge . Danke!


----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe das Seil mit der Madenschraube geklemmt...



Wollte ich auch erst, allerdings wird man das Kevlarzeug mit der Schraube sicherlich zerquetschen und in der Anleitung wird die Schraube auch nur für Stahlzüge verwendet.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. September 2015)

Keine Sorge, zerquetscht wird das nicht, aber es weitet sich und verwittert mit der Zeit doch deutlich aus. Daher verwende gleich ein stabiles Seil, am besten aus Edelstahl. Ein herkömmlicher Bowdenzug ist nach meiner Erfahrung zu dick und zu unflexibel, da es ja über die obere Rolle in der Stütze gelegt werden muss.


----------



## hepp (23. September 2015)

Kann es sein, dass ihr über zwei verschiedene Sachen redet, Zuganbringung (ultraleicht Kabel) Integra/inneres Zugseil normale Lev?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. September 2015)

Ich dachte eher an letzteres, an das innere Zugseil, da danimal von der LEV sprach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

Nein, ich rede tatsächlich von dem mitgelieferten, roten Ultraleichtkabel, an dessen Ende ja dieser Aluminium-Haken befestigt werden muss. Ich habe eine "normale", schwarze LEV, keine Integra. Da ist ein Carbon-Hebel dabei und eben der lange, rote Plastikzug in schwarzer Plastikhülle, der vom Hebel zur Stütze führt. Den meine ich.


----------



## hepp (23. September 2015)

Ich glaube er meint aber den Bowdenzug für die Integra, da gibt es auch eine "ultraleichte" Nylon-Version und die wird nicht per Madenschraube geklemmt, sondern "geknotet".

edit: Okay, gibt es auch für die normale Lev, so oder so soll es aber scheinbar geknotet werden.


----------



## hepp (23. September 2015)

.


----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> IOkay, gibt es auch für die normale Lev, so oder so soll es aber scheinbar geknotet werden.



Das ist nichtmal ein Knoten, sondern wird wirklich nur einmal um den Alu-Haken geschlauft, wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstehe. Darum bin ich ja so unsicher...
Hier auf Seite 9 sollte man erkennen, was ich meine:

http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/German-LEV-Carbon-DX-272-OM-Web3.pdf


----------



## hepp (23. September 2015)

Wenn KS das so will, mach es doch so oder nimm einen normalen Schaltzug und klemm mit der Madenschraube.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2015)

Wenn du es vernünftig machen willst, dann schmeiss den KS Aussen- und Innenzug gleich in die Tonne und nehm hochwertige Shimano Komponenten.
SIS-SP41 als Aussenzug und den SIL-TEC Innezug. Am besten auch die gedichteten Shimano Endkappen verwenden.
Das ganze gibt es auch als Set, bestehend aus Zügen und Endkappen.
Die KS Züge taugen nicht. Einem Kollegen hab ich das ganze erst mit zufriedenstellend geringen Kräften aufbauen können nachdem ich die Züge komplett ersetzt habe.
Sind zwar nicht billig, aber lieber einmal gescheit und für lange Zeit Ruhe als ewig basteln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

Hehe, ja, das wäre auch meine Herangehensweise... aber ich wollte dem Plastikkram zumindest mal ne Chance geben. Ausserdem zählt an meinem Bock jedes Gramm (hüstel)!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2015)

Das hatte der Kollege auch zuerst gesagt. Nur, nachdem er sich bei der LEV Integra den Daumen platt gedrückt hatte war er schnell eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Danimal (23. September 2015)

Leichtgängig ist das gerade schon - das ist (noch) gar kein Problem. Ich habe eher Sorgen bezüglich der Haltbarkeit, insbesondere der Knoten- und Schrauben-losen Klemmung der Plastikstrippe. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2015)

Hallo,
Meine quasi neue LEV 272 fährt sehr langsam aus. Kann man bei der LEV 27,2 irgendwie die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit erhöhen?
Ein Ventil zum Einstellen unter der Sattelklemmung wie bei meiner älteren LEV in 31,6 hab ich bei der Montage nicht gesehen. Diese läuft (auch von Anfang an) viell eichter und schneller ein und aus wie die 27,2er.

Auch zum Absenken muss die Auslöße-Einheit sehr weit betätigt werden. Damits gut funktionier muss die eingehängte Kralle bis zum Anschlag gezogen werden (mal unabhängig vom Remotehebel und der Leitung betrachtet). Meine andere LEV reagiert da viel früher und läst sich dadurch viel geschmeidiger bedienen. Habs natürlich auch mal mit nicht geklemmter Stütze probiert.

Ist das vielleicht normal bei der 272?
Hab leider keine Rechnung sonst würd ich se einschicken.


----------



## Danimal (24. September 2015)

Bei der 272 ist der Druck in der Fabrik voreingestellt und kann nicht geändert werden. Einer der Gründe, warum ich die billige eTen abgebaut habe, bei der das auch so ist.


----------



## Kharma (24. September 2015)

Jain!
Du kannst auch bei der 27,2er den Luftdruck zumindest erhöhen (habe ich gemäß der Anleitung hier gemacht):
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
(Ganz nach unten Scrollen!)

Du schreibst ja "quasi neu". Vielleicht mal die Auslösemechanik reinigen. Am besten nach der eben verlinkten SEite gehen und die Stütze selber pflegen. Bei mir hat es geholfen.
Im Übrigen geht meine 27,2er auch etwas langsamer rein und raus als z.B. meine alte Dropzone.


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. September 2015)

Danke, werd mir das mal anschauen.
Vielleicht muß sich die Stütze auch erst etwas einlaufen...
Quasi neu heißt ich ab die Stütze von Privat (ohne Rechnung) zu einem fairen Preis gekauft. Stütze war mit großer Sicherheit unbenutzt da keinerlei Klemmspuren und alle Kleinteile noch verschweißt waren.


----------



## Danimal (24. September 2015)

Cool, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dann scheint ja der große Dichtungsring über dem klitzekleinen Loch quasi den Job eines Ventils zu übernehmen. Komische Konstruktion. Vielleicht könnte man vorsichtig ein paar Gewindegänge in das Loch schneiden und dann mit einem sehr kleinen Federgabel-Ventiladapter (Marzocchi oder sowas) ordentlich ansetzen...


----------



## Kharma (24. September 2015)

Öhm... Dichtungsring... Ventil...
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich das und glaube es auch nicht. 
Aber wenn du das Werkzeug und die Fertigkeiten hast, da eine Gewinde reinzuschnitzen und das bei DEINER zuerst erfolgreich(!) probierst, gebe ich meine gern in Auftrag bei dir


----------



## Danimal (24. September 2015)

Haha, ich schaue erstmal, ob das bei der eTen überhaupt so geht. Vielleicht ist die auch anders konstruiert. Der Dichtring muss ja als Ventil funktionieren - sonst würde die reingepumpte Luft ja direkt durch das Loch wieder entweichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (24. September 2015)

Also bei meiner alten eTen habe ich kein Loch gefunden...


----------



## osbow (25. September 2015)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn du es vernünftig machen willst, dann schmeiss den KS Aussen- und Innenzug gleich in die Tonne und nehm hochwertige Shimano Komponenten.
> SIS-SP41 als Aussenzug und den SIL-TEC Innezug. Am besten auch die gedichteten Shimano Endkappen verwenden.
> Das ganze gibt es auch als Set, bestehend aus Zügen und Endkappen.
> Die KS Züge taugen nicht. Einem Kollegen hab ich das ganze erst mit zufriedenstellend geringen Kräften aufbauen können nachdem ich die Züge komplett ersetzt habe.
> Sind zwar nicht billig, aber lieber einmal gescheit und für lange Zeit Ruhe als ewig basteln müssen.


Blöde Frage evtl., aber der sollte doch auch gehen, oder? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPD504jWkcgCFUafGwodwVIOYg


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. September 2015)

Hab schon lange keinen Pizza schneider mehr in den Fingern gehabt.. k. A. wo da die Unterschiede sind. Wahrscheinlich nur die Bezeichnung.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Jan_1968 (28. September 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin LEV Integra Newbie... hatte gestern Jungfernfahrt...
Also wenn ich den Thread hier so lese (die letzten Seiten), dann scheine ich nicht alleine mit meinem Problem dazustehen:
Die Hebelbedienung finde ich relativ schwer, und dass der Hebel so klein ausfällt ist dabei nicht hilfreich - oder sogar Ursache. Vorher hatte ich eine Reverb, und dort ließ sich der Hebel immer ganz geschmeidig kraftlos drücken.
Während der Tour habe ich gestern natürlich den Zug im Wechsel mal gelöst, mal straffer gemacht, aber irgendwie ist mir keine "gute" Einstellung gelungen. Mal reagierte die Stütze sehr gut, dann wieder doch hakelig, musste den Hebel manchmal zweimal betätigen.
Alles in allem habe ich heute regelrecht Probleme mit der Armsehne vom Daumen...naja, stammt ja auch ein bisschen daher, dass man noch kräftiger nachdrückt, wenn die Stütze nicht sofort das macht, was man will.
Hofftl. ist das kein Defekt...
Ich habe mir jetzt einen XLC Remote Hebel bestellt, und hoffe, dass ich dort durch den größeren Hebelweg weit weniger Kraft brauche.
Den originalen Seilzug und Hülle habe ich direkt schon getauscht, aber dadurch geht es weder schwerer noch leichter...


----------



## hulster (28. September 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin LEV Integra Newbie... hatte gestern Jungfernfahrt...
> Also wenn ich den Thread hier so lese (die letzten Seiten), dann scheine ich nicht alleine mit meinem Problem dazustehen:
> Die Hebelbedienung finde ich relativ schwer, und dass der Hebel so klein ausfällt ist dabei nicht hilfreich - oder sogar Ursache. Vorher hatte ich eine Reverb, und dort ließ sich der Hebel immer ganz geschmeidig kraftlos drücken.
> ...



Die neueren Stützen brauchen etwas Einfahrzeit, dass hakelige wird daran liegen und nicht an der Remote. 
Zur Remote - eine Bedienung über Zug hat natürlich immer höhere Widerstände, als eine hydraulische. Beschichtete und gedichtete Züge halten die Bedienkräfte normalerweise gering.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. September 2015)

Das mit den Bedienkräften kann von der Stütze die ich weitwr oben beschrieben habe bestätigen. Ist da genauso. Erst der Hebel mit längerem Hebelarm in Verbindung mik hochwertigem Zug konnte die Kräfte auf Reverb Niveau bringen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. September 2015)

Das beruhigt mich schon mal insofern, dass meine LEV also scheinbar nicht defekt sondern normal ist. Längerer Hebel (XLC) ist ja bereits bestellt, dann werde ich dazu nochmal eine SP41 + DuraAce Zug investieren, dann sollte das ja so funktionieren, wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. September 2015)

Wenn du den Zug wechselst, dann schau dir unten dem Mechanismus an der das Ventil betätigt. Da gleiten einfach 2 Stahlteile aufeinander, anstatt dass man da eine Rolle eingebaut hätte. An dieser Stelle wird eine Menge Kraft in Form von Reibung vernichtet. Da habe ich mit eine Fettschicht geschmiert.  Bringt auch nicht viel, aber zumindest etwas. Und beim Einbau der Stütze drauf achten, dass der Zug im Sattelrohr nicht zu stark gestaucht wird. Wenn der sich am Anschlag stark verbiegt, dann wird die Kraft auch höher.
Wenn möglich beim Einbau der Stütze den Zug passend vorne aus dem Rahmen ziehen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (29. September 2015)

Da ich auf den letzten gut 20 Seiten zu dem Thema leider nicht fündig geworden bin:

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sättel mit einer aktuellen Integra 272 kompatibel sind; insbesondere, ob da auch Carbonsattelstreben funktionieren? Falls nein: Welche Teile hätte ich da denn auf welche zu tauschen?
Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (29. September 2015)

Also ich hatte einen Tune Komm Vor drin und keine Probleme. Außerdem ging auch ein Selle Italia SLR Carbonium


----------



## Groudon (30. September 2015)

Ich fahre einen Specialized Phenom Pro mit carbonrails


----------



## Danimal (4. Oktober 2015)

Kurzer Einwurf: Die rote Plastikstrippe ist nach der etwa 30sten Betätigung an der Stelle, wo es durch den Aluhaken gefädelt wird, gerissen. Das Experiment hätte ich mir sparen können...


----------



## Jan_1968 (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hier noch mal der aktuelle Stand zu den "hohen Bedienkräften" einer neuen Stütze: Jetzt habe ich auf besagten hochwertigen Schaltzug gewechselt, und die Mechanik unten an der Stütze wie vorgeschlagen gefettet - und was soll ich sagen: Für mich hat sich komplett erübrigt, einen längeren Bedienhebel anzubauen. Jetzt sind die Bedienkräfte schon so gering geworden, dass sich der Originalhebel problemlos bedienen lässt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2015)

(Hat sich erledigt)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Oktober 2015)

@Jan: Danke für positives Feedback. Da weiss ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht allein mit dem Problem konfrontiert bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2015)

Meine Lev hat jetzt von einem Tag auf den anderen auch zum knacken angefangen. Ganz egal wie fest ich die Schrauben anziehe, nach kurzer Zeit gehts wieder los. Geht mir kräftig auf die Nerven.

Werds also auch mal mit Schraubensicherung versuchen. Welche brauche ich da genau? Habe leider keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht Dreck im Stützenkopf?


----------



## scratch_a (10. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir war das ewige knacken weg, nachdem ich meinen Speci Henge-Sattel ausgetauscht hatte


----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2015)

Hab das Ding schon komplett auseinandergenommen und gereinigt - nach kurzer Zeit wars wieder da. Außerdem sollte die Stütze mMn schon ein wenig Dreck aushalten.

Anderen Sattel könnte ich probieren (ist ein Speci Phenom), aber ich denke eigentlich nicht daß es daran liegt, wenn das Geräusch nach dem Anziehen der Schrauben für kurze Zeit weg ist.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Oktober 2015)

Kuehe machen muh und Spezi Saettel knarzen... :/


----------



## scratch_a (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte auch immer, es liegt nicht am Sattel und immer wieder gereinigt, Montagepaste genommen, Schrauben mit 10NM angezogen und nach kurzer Zeit wars wieder da.
ich hab mich eben getäuscht und bei mir lag es wirklich an dem Speci-Sattel. Mit dem "Knarzen-Problem" bei Speci war ich definitiv nicht alleine, wenn man das hier im Forum verfolgt   mit dem QLabs höre ich nix mehr


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Oktober 2015)

Mein Speci Henge Expert knarzt auch!


----------



## killerschnauze (11. Oktober 2015)

Mein sqlab 611 Carbon knarzt auch. 
Bzw. Die stütze knarzt zwischen der oberen und unteren schale der sattelbefestigung. 
Werde versuchen zwischen die Schalen ein Stück gefaltetes Sandpapier zu klemmen um die Reibung der schalen aufeinander zu verbessern, vielleicht hilft's ja.
MfG
Martin


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe eine fast neuwertige (=3x gefahren) 150mm Lev Integra mit d=31.6mm schwarz, welche mir an dem Rahmen, fuer welchen sie gedacht war, doch ~1cm zu hoch baut. Hat eventuell jemand eine Gleichartige mit 125mm und mag tauschen?


----------



## Hellracer (12. Oktober 2015)

@roliK:
Bei mir hat es auch geknarzt. Waren damals die Sattelklemmplatten, die verbogen waren. Bau den sattel mal ab und schau dir die Klemmplatten mal genau an. Hab bei mir die Klemmplatten einer Truvativ Sattelstütze verbaut, seitdem ist Ruhe...

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich mal raussuchen, welche Spenderstütze ich hatte. Steht aber auch hier im Fred.

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (13. Oktober 2015)

das leidige Thema mit verbogenen Klemmplatten wird hier speziell diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-sattelklemmung-kind-shock-lev-dx.762674/page-2

das ist auch sehr sehr oft Ursache für das "Knacken" des Sattels, die LEV-Platten biegen sich und die Schraubenklemmkraft reicht dann nicht mehr aus, es knackt...du ziehst die Schrauben nach....die Platten biegen sich noch weiter.....es knackt wieder, usw, usw


----------



## roliK (13. Oktober 2015)

Hm, danke für die Tipps, werd das mal checken.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hellracer schrieb:


> @roliK:
> Bei mir hat es auch geknarzt. Waren damals die Sattelklemmplatten, die verbogen waren. Bau den sattel mal ab und schau dir die Klemmplatten mal genau an. Hab bei mir die Klemmplatten einer Truvativ Sattelstütze verbaut, seitdem ist Ruhe...
> 
> Wenn gewünscht, kann ich mal raussuchen, welche Spenderstütze ich hatte. Steht aber auch hier im Fred.
> ...


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Falls du noch weißt, welche genau es war, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## static (13. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (13. Oktober 2015)

static schrieb:


> Müsste die *Truvativ Hussefelt* gewesen sein.


ja...Truvativ (SRAM) HUSSEFELT
was bei der LEV alternativ passt und was nicht steht wie gesagt in diesem thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-sattelklemmung-kind-shock-lev-dx.762674/


----------



## badbandit (24. Dezember 2015)

ich habe gestern meine ks lev 150 mm erhalten und sie macht einen sehr wertigen eindruck (bis auf die olle plastik-kabelhülle, die ich wohl ersetzen werde). 

etwas ist mir aufgefallen und ich möchte die kenner fragen ob das am anfang normal ist: die stütze fährt bei gezogenem auslösemechanismus fast nie so einfach aus. ich muss zunächst oben druck auf die stütze ausüben, damit sie sich löst und hochfährt.

ist das am anfang normal? oder muss ich damit rechnen, dass sich das nicht mit der zeit von alleine löst?


----------



## static (24. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2015)

Am besten mal den voreingestellten Luftdruck überprüfen und ggf. erhöhen.


----------



## Rockside (24. Dezember 2015)

badbandit schrieb:


> die stütze fährt bei gezogenem auslösemechanismus fast nie so einfach aus. ich muss zunächst oben druck auf die stütze ausüben, damit sie sich löst und hochfährt.


Das ist bei meiner auch so. Das ist aber auch nicht besser geworden mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (24. Dezember 2015)

evt. ist auch die Sitzrohrschelle zu stramm angezogen....


----------



## Rockside (24. Dezember 2015)

Das ist bei meiner Leichtbauschelle mit nur 3Nm Anzugsmoment eher nicht der Fall.


----------



## killerschnauze (24. Dezember 2015)

Ist der Zug richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Rockside (24. Dezember 2015)

Der Zug ist natürlich so eingestellt, daß die Stütze sich einwandfrei hoch und runterbewegt. 

Aber trotzdem gibt es manchmal diese kleinen Hänger bei Loslösen. Ich vermute, das ist einfach die Höhenfeststellklemmung, die sich irgendwie ansaugt und manchmal zum Lösen einen kleinen Schubser braucht?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man den Auslösemechanismus unten an der Stütze fettet, kann das helfen. Zumindest war das bei mir eine Hilfe (oder Zufall)


----------



## badbandit (24. Dezember 2015)

der luftdruck ist hoch genug - die stütze kommt ganz schön schnell herausgeschossen. da ich die stütze noch gar nicht eingebaut habe, liegt es auch nicht an der schelle der sattelstütze. der zugmechanismus an der stütze ist ganz gut gefettet und läuft sehr leicht.
es ist einfach so, dass die stütze im eingefahrenen zustand irgendwie stecken bleibt.

meine sorge ist, dass das verhalten wie bei Dirty_Track so bleibt, da ich hier auch bei anderen etwas darüber gelesen habe. dafür ist mir die stütze viel zu teuer. dann nehme ich lieber ein günstigeres modell und kann dafür im zweifel besser mit kleinen macken leben.

könnte ich im zweifel die stütze noch als widerruf an den online-shop zurückgeben? ich habe die stütze noch nicht verbaut/zerkratzt, allerdings das tütchen mit den kleinteilen und der fernbedienung aufgeschnitten und die zugseil-außenhülle grade gezogen. ich bestelle zwar fast alles online, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ab wann genau das widerrufsrecht erlischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (24. Dezember 2015)

Probier sie aus, wenns nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht besser wird hast eh Garantie.
Im Einsatz kann die Sache wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## chrs (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt auch darauf getippt, dass der Auslöser nicht.ordentlich gefettet ist. Das Ding, was sich unter dem "Schraubverschluss" unter der Stütze verbirgt meine ich.... Das braucht richtig viel Fett.


----------



## Rockside (24. Dezember 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieso es manchmal zu diesen Hängern kommt. Das müsste irgendwie mit dem System der Höhenfeststellung oder mit der Führung des Teleskoprohrs zusammenhängen.

Bei Foxgabeln früherer Modelle gibt es auch dieses Festsaugen der Führung der Standrohre in einer länger nicht veränderten Position. Da braucht's auch erst mal so einen kleinen Schubs. Wie's bei neueren Foxgabeln ist, weiss ich nicht.

Genauso fühlt sich das auch bei der LEV an.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Dezember 2015)

Hast du mal an der Feineinstellung des Zugs an der Fernbedienung gespielt?


----------



## cubabluete (24. Dezember 2015)

Den Seilzug etwas straffen könnte helfen.


----------



## osbow (25. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Kolben fixieren kann um den oberen Mechanismus abschrauben zu können?




Ab Minute 2:20. Mein Gurtschlüssel findet leider keinen Halt.


----------



## rmaurer (25. Dezember 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Kolben fixieren kann um den oberen Mechanismus abschrauben zu können?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kolben mit Panzerband abtapen um ihn dicker zu machen + Reibung zu erhöhen


----------



## jofland (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich mache immer mit griffigen Gummihandschuhen und eventuell noch Klebeband (ggf. auch doppelseitig).


----------



## osbow (25. Dezember 2015)

Tape habe ich versucht, klappt leider nicht richtig. Das mit den Gummihandschuhen hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Probiere ich mal.


----------



## badbandit (26. Dezember 2015)

jetzt habe ich die lev leichtgängig bekommen. ich habe sie sicherlich 60-70-80mal hereingedrückt und wieder ausgefahren - dann ging es so langsam. jetzt ist sie auf jeden fall in beiden richtungen sehr leichtgängig.

nachdem die lev "im trockenen" zu funktionieren schien, habe ich sie heute verbaut. die installation lief völlig problemlos und ohne größere aufregung. alles funktioniert (für mich als neuling) sehr leichtgängig und völlig ohne spiel.

jetzt bin ich in den nächsten tagen auf meinen ersten ausritt mit einer versenkbaren sattelstütze gespannt. ich hoffe, dass sie gut funktioniert, den komfort deutlich erhöht und möglichst lange keine zicken macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (28. Dezember 2015)

Evtl. "Hänger" beseitige ich mit etwas hochwertigem Fett (ganz dünn auf das Gleitrohr aufgetragen) und ich bin sicher, Du willst nie wieder ohne Variostütze ins Gelände -viel Freude daran und allzeit gute Fahrt!




badbandit schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich die lev leichtgängig bekommen. ich habe sie sicherlich 60-70-80mal hereingedrückt und wieder ausgefahren - dann ging es so langsam. jetzt ist sie auf jeden fall in beiden richtungen sehr leichtgängig.
> 
> nachdem die lev "im trockenen" zu funktionieren schien, habe ich sie heute verbaut. die installation lief völlig problemlos und ohne größere aufregung. alles funktioniert (für mich als neuling) sehr leichtgängig und völlig ohne spiel.
> 
> jetzt bin ich in den nächsten tagen auf meinen ersten ausritt mit einer versenkbaren sattelstütze gespannt. ich hoffe, dass sie gut funktioniert, den komfort deutlich erhöht und möglichst lange keine zicken macht.


----------



## rmaurer (29. Dezember 2015)

Sollte die Stütze von Werk aus etwas hackelig laufen oberen Abschlussring abschrauben, jetzt silbernen Klemmring (ähnlich dem der bei einem Steuersatz unter der Abdeckkappe liegt) mit feinen Schlitzschraubenzieher herunterhebeln und fein Gabelfett auftragen. Nicht übertreiben denn exzessiv aufgetragenes Fett verringert das freie Volumen der Kammer innen und kann so zu Problemen mit eingeschlossener Luft führen. Es gibt auch spezielles Kind Shock Stützenfett für 10€ bei bc


----------



## rmaurer (29. Dezember 2015)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Evtl. "Hänger" beseitige ich mit etwas hochwertigem Fett (ganz dünn auf das Gleitrohr aufgetragen) und ich bin sicher, Du willst nie wieder ohne Variostütze ins Gelände -viel Freude daran und allzeit gute Fahrt!


Zwischen dem Innenleben (dort wo Fett auf z.b. auf den 3 Führungsbolzen benötigt wird) und dem Gleitrohr liegen aber noch Dichtungsringe. Sollte die Stütze innen wirklich trocken gelaufen sind wird nur durch Abschrauben des Abschlussringes + Entfernen des darunter liegenden Klemmringes ausreichend Fett in das Innenleben vordringen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (2. Januar 2016)

Ein ganz dünner Film schafft es doch auch unter die Dichtung 

Wenn meine Stütze ein wenig "Störrisch" beim Losfahren aus einer Position ist, dann ist das nach dem fetten nicht mehr so 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Fett von KS 

Ich habe irgendwo (hier vielleicht?) von hochwertigem Fett für diese Aufgabe gelesen und dieses hier gekauft, da ich nicht wüßte, dass es das weiße Gabelfett zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gegeben hätte: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dynamic-hochleistungsfett-200g-84703




rmaurer schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Innenleben (dort wo Fett auf z.b. auf den 3 Führungsbolzen benötigt wird) und dem Gleitrohr liegen aber noch Dichtungsringe. Sollte die Stütze innen wirklich trocken gelaufen sind wird nur durch Abschrauben des Abschlussringes + Entfernen des darunter liegenden Klemmringes ausreichend Fett in das Innenleben vordringen.


----------



## osbow (2. Januar 2016)

So, hab die Stütze nun komplett zerlegt. Muss der innere Zug gewechselt werden, oder kann der alte weiter benutzt werden? Mein Problem war: Die LEV bleibt beim Runterfahren nicht in der unteren Position stehen und fährt wieder etwas hoch.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Januar 2016)

osbow schrieb:


> Muss der innere Zug gewechselt werden, oder kann der alte weiter benutzt werden?


Kommt ganz auf dessen Zustand an. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser gerne nach einem Jahr ausfranzelt bzw sich längt. Habe deshalb diesen gegen etwas stabileres und solideres ausgetauscht und seither keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## osbow (2. Januar 2016)

Der Zustand ist eigentlich top. Etwas verdreckt, aber nicht beschädigt. Die Frage ist nur, wieso die Stütze nicht mehr unten bleibt?


----------



## Endurowanderer (8. Januar 2016)

"Federt" sie denn bei Belastung etwas? Dann wäre eindeutig Luft im System.




osbow schrieb:


> Der Zustand ist eigentlich top. Etwas verdreckt, aber nicht beschädigt. Die Frage ist nur, wieso die Stütze nicht mehr unten bleibt?


----------



## osbow (8. Januar 2016)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> "Federt" sie denn bei Belastung etwas? Dann wäre eindeutig Luft im System.


Nicht das ist wüsste. Ich baue die gereinigte und neu gefettete Stütze mal zusammen in der Hoffnung, dass Sie wieder tun. Wenn nicht, wird Sie evtl. eingeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2016)

Kann man das Gleitlager für die LEV denn irgendwo einzeln bekommen?
Teil 22 in der Explosionszeichnung, Part Nummer P32 06+P23 05, manchmal auch einfach als P3206 bezeichnet (DU Bushing).
In der neuen Explosionzeichnung für 2014 ist das mit A3113 bezeichnet, warum auch immer. Keine Ahnung, ob das noch kompatibel zu den älteren LEVs ist (meine ist nicht von 2014).

Bei Purebike stehts zumindest im Sortiment, ist aber ausverkauft.


Ich nehme zumindest an, dass das Gleitlager verschlissen ist. Wenn es auf der Gleitfläche ist, kann ich es leicht hin und herbewegen, das müsste doch ziemlich stramm und ohne Spiel auf dem Kolben gleiten, oder?


----------



## badbandit (9. Januar 2016)

ist es eigentlich richtig, dass sich die sattelstütze im eingefahrenen zustand mit der Hand hochziehen lässt (also nicht blockiert, wann man daran zieht)?


----------



## killerschnauze (9. Januar 2016)

Per Hand hochziehen geht, sollte man aber vermeiden.


----------



## Endurowanderer (9. Januar 2016)

Genau, und zwar auf jeden Fall vermeiden, da man damit einen Unterdruck im Inneren erzeugt, der das Eindringen von Luft zur Folge haben kann. Dann "federt" die Stütze und man muss sie reparieren (lassen).

Also unbedingt Angewohnheiten ändern und das Bike *nie* mehr am Sattel hochheben 




badbandit schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich richtig, dass sich die sattelstütze im eingefahrenen zustand mit der Hand hochziehen lässt (also nicht blockiert, wann man daran zieht)?





killerschnauze schrieb:


> Per Hand hochziehen geht, sollte man aber vermeiden.


----------



## badbandit (9. Januar 2016)

danke für die infos. dann muss ich mich wohl zusammenreißen.


----------



## killerschnauze (9. Januar 2016)

Und wenn das Bike rumsteht immer mit ausgefahrener Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (9. Januar 2016)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Und wenn das Bike rumsteht immer mit ausgefahrener Stütze.


Warum?
Die Stützen liegen oft monatelang in der Originalverpackung zusammengefahren rum.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> danke für die infos. dann muss ich mich wohl zusammenreißen.



Im Übrigen ist das nicht nur ein Phänomen bei KS sondern bei allen gängigen Stützen die mit ähnlichen Kartuschen arbeiten. Nur z.B. die Forca arbeitet mit einer Feder und ist dafür nicht anfällig.


----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2016)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Stützen liegen oft monatelang in der Originalverpackung zusammengefahren rum.



Weswegen sie dann anfangs auch suboptimal funktionieren.


----------



## rmaurer (9. Januar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Weswegen sie dann anfangs auch suboptimal funktionieren.


Unsinn. Jetzt wirds aber langsam spekulativ hier!

Ich habe gar die Erfahrung gemacht dass es z.b besser ist die Stütze im Winter abgesenkt zu lassen wenn man mit dem kalten Rad ins warme Haus kommt da es sonst durch die thermische Ausdehnung vorkommen kann dass sich das Ventil per Remote plötzlich nicht mehr öffnen lässt (d.h. Stütze nicht mehr absenkbar)


----------



## osbow (10. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kann man das Gleitlager für die LEV denn irgendwo einzeln bekommen?
> Teil 22 in der Explosionszeichnung, Part Nummer P32 06+P23 05, manchmal auch einfach als P3206 bezeichnet (DU Bushing).
> In der neuen Explosionzeichnung für 2014 ist das mit A3113 bezeichnet, warum auch immer. Keine Ahnung, ob das noch kompatibel zu den älteren LEVs ist (meine ist nicht von 2014).
> 
> ...


Ein Spiel sollte das Lager nicht aufweisen.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Januar 2016)

Also wie vermutet. Anscheinend kommt man an das Gleitlager gar nicht so einfach ran, in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum haben sie anscheinend sogar ein anderes Lager einfach passend gemacht und eingepresst.
Das übersteigt dann aber doch meine Fähigkeiten und vorhandende Werkzeuge...

Sieht mir sehr nach Geldschneiderei aus, wenn ein 8€ Teil nur im Rahmen eines kompletten Services getauscht werden sollen kann. Zumal im Service-Video ja auch erwähnt wird, dass man einfach seinen Bike Dealer nach dem Teil fragen soll. Der hatte bis jetzt aber auch keinen Erfolg.


----------



## tgs (10. Januar 2016)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Stützen liegen oft monatelang in der Originalverpackung zusammengefahren rum.


Das "Warum?" hat Dir zuvor schon die Aussage von @Endurowanderer beantwortet!
In der Verpackung wird ja wohl kaum an der Sattelstütze gezogen, so dass die Kartusche durch Unterdruck Luft bekommen könnte, oder?
(Lesen und/oder Hirn einschalten hilft manchmal)


----------



## killerschnauze (10. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema nachfetten hab ich erst ne relativ einfache Lösung gefunden:
1. Stütze ausfahren
2. Dichtmanschette abschrauben
3. Fett unterhalb der Dichtmanschette auftragen 2-3ml (ca. Haselnussgroße Menge )
4. Manschette handfest aufschrauben
5. Sattelstütze paarmal aus und einfahren (Fett wird durch den Druck der aufgeschraubten Maschette ins innere der Stütze gedrückt)
6. Manschette weiter aufschrauben
7. Schritt 4-6 wiederholen bis sich die Manschette nicht weiter auschrauben lässt

Alles bei Bedarf wiederholen bis Stütze wieder leicht läuft.
Und bitte nicht übertreiben, sonst kommt das Fett an der Zughülle wieder raus.

Achtung! Deckel des Betätigungszuges kann sich durch die ausströmende Luft lösen, am besten mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.


----------



## jofland (10. Januar 2016)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> am besten mit einem Kabelbinder sichern


Das hatte ich auch erst so gemacht, bis ich mal auf dem Trail ohne Messer dran musste. Danach habe ich es mit einem Draht gesichert, mit denen normalerweise neu verpackte Kabel zusammengebunden sind.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Januar 2016)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Zum Thema nachfetten hab ich erst ne relativ einfache Lösung gefunden:
> 1. Stütze ausfahren
> 2. Dichtmanschette abschrauben
> 3. Fett unterhalb der Dichtmanschette auftragen 2-3ml (ca. Haselnussgroße Menge )
> ...



Und am Besten eignet sich dafür PM 600. Soweit ich weiß vom US Militär. Kann aber überall online gekauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also wie vermutet. Anscheinend kommt man an das Gleitlager gar nicht so einfach ran, in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum haben sie anscheinend sogar ein anderes Lager einfach passend gemacht und eingepresst.
> Das übersteigt dann aber doch meine Fähigkeiten und vorhandende Werkzeuge...
> 
> Sieht mir sehr nach Geldschneiderei aus, wenn ein 8€ Teil nur im Rahmen eines kompletten Services getauscht werden sollen kann. Zumal im Service-Video ja auch erwähnt wird, dass man einfach seinen Bike Dealer nach dem Teil fragen soll. Der hatte bis jetzt aber auch keinen Erfolg.


Joa. Der Local Bike Shop sagt, er wird nur an Wiener Bike Parts verwiesen. HiBike sagt, ihr Großhändler hat das nicht, und Bike Components sagt, dass sie da nicht reinkommen, weil das "ausschließlich für den KS Service gedacht" sei. Ganz großes Kino also.


----------



## chicolini (18. Januar 2016)

Moinsen Gemeinde

nachdem es nu lange arg still war um mich herum und meine "blöden" Fragen, hab ich mich jetzt zum ersten Mal seit der Hüft Op am Sonntag draussen auf´s Rad geschwungen um endlich wieder frischen Wald und Wind zu spüren 
Kaum drauf gesessen, hab ich gemerkt daß meine LEV Integra gewaltig hakt beim absenken, .. ergo ncohmal kurz rum nach Hause, Lappen mit Balistol genommen, Stütze abgwischt und wieder los...
Ging deutlich besser, ohne ruckeln, aber nach paar mal Absenken gibt die Stütze nun unter Belastung rund 2cm nach, sprich in jeder Stellung draufsitzen, federt diese die eben genannten 2cm nach, bleibt da aber dann in position arretiert.

Mal die Frage an die Experten unter uns die so ein Ding besser verstanden haben als ich: Kann das vom Luftdruck rühren? nachgepumt hab ich nicht, stütze fährt auf Knopfdruck bis oben aus, gibt nur dann beim draufsetzen die besagten cm nach..

Oder muss ich mir große sorgen machen daß die Kartusche den Hau weg hat sprich Luft drin ist?

Wo kann man sowas denn zur Not servicen lassen?

Bin für alle Tips dankbar

Merzi vorab
Gruß Ole


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Januar 2016)

chicolini schrieb:


> Ging deutlich besser, ohne ruckeln, aber nach paar mal Absenken gibt die Stütze nun unter Belastung rund 2cm nach, sprich in jeder Stellung draufsitzen, federt diese die eben genannten 2cm nach, bleibt da aber dann in position arretiert.


Hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch mal. 
Aufmachen (nicht die Kartusche!), zerlegen (nicht die Kartusche!), reinigen, schmieren, Seilspannung justieren (ggfs. gegen ein Niro-Seil tauschen!), Luftdruck anpassen => Funzt seitdem wie neu.



chicolini schrieb:


> Oder muss ich mir große sorgen machen daß die Kartusche den Hau weg hat sprich Luft drin ist?


Diese Geschichte von der Luft in der Kartusche hält sich hartnäckig wie die Spinne in der Yucca-Palme. Wie soll in einem geschlossenen System Luft rein kommen? Vor allen Dingen wenn es, wie in Deinem Fall, nicht genutzt wurde?!
Wie oben verfahren und gut is. Anleitungen zu dem "kleinen Service" findest Du im Netz ...



chicolini schrieb:


> Wo kann man sowas denn zur Not servicen lassen?


Hier:
*SIXPACK-RACING*
An der Steinlach 20
65474 Bischofsheim
Tel.: +49 61 44 / 96 00 863
Mail: [email protected]

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim schrauben!


----------



## chicolini (18. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch mal.
> Aufmachen (nicht die Kartusche!), zerlegen (nicht die Kartusche!), reinigen, schmieren, Seilspannung justieren (ggfs. gegen ein Niro-Seil tauschen!), Luftdruck anpassen => Funzt seitdem wie neu.
> 
> 
> ...






Ein Goldstück Du bist  

Danke erstmal, teste ich aus, anleitungen  ( Video ) hab ich mir heut morgen mal angeschaut, sollte selbst ich hinkriegen..


----------



## Joey12345 (18. Januar 2016)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle 99 Seiten durchgelesen, deshalb wurde das eventuell schon beantwortet:
Kann man eine lev auf integra umbauen ? 
Danke !!


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Diese Geschichte von der Luft in der Kartusche hält sich hartnäckig wie die Spinne in der Yucca-Palme. Wie soll in einem geschlossenen System Luft rein kommen? Vor allen Dingen wenn es, wie in Deinem Fall, nicht genutzt wurde?!


Also zumindest bei der Reverb kann da definitiv Luft ins System kommen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-5#post-13286399

Meine LEV hat jetzt bevor ich sie auseinandergebaut hatte auch ca 3mm Spiel nach oben/unten gehabt, Luftdruck korrigieren und Seilspannung überprüfen war wirkunglos. Mal schauen wie das ist, wenn ich sie wieder mit dem neuen Gleitlager zusammenbauen kann.

Selbiges ist jetzt übrigens tatsächlich wieder bei den Franzosen verfügbar:
http://www.purebike.fr/en/vtt-f1/pe...ropzone-supernatural-and-lev-p3206-a6564.html


----------



## badbandit (19. Januar 2016)

wie montiert ihr euer bike mit versenkbarer sattelstütze an welchem montageständer?

ich habe das problem, dass ich jetzt eine versenkbare sattelstütze habe und sich mein dämpfer am oberrohr befindet.

an die sattelstütze klemmt ihr den montageständer doch wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> an die sattelstütze klemmt ihr den montageständer doch wohl nicht, oder?


Nein. Sollte man nicht tun, obwohl es eigentlich der Sattelstütze nichts ausmachen sollte wenn man bedenkt, dass bei der Fahrt darauf ganz andere Kräfte und Gewichte einwirken.



badbandit schrieb:


> wie montiert ihr euer bike mit versenkbarer sattelstütze an welchem montageständer?


Gibt ja genügend Möglichkeiten:
Unterrohr, Sattelrohr oder Oberrohr. Je nachdem an welcher Komponente gewerkelt werden muss und die Klemme dabei nicht stört ...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2016)

Oder Stütze rausziehen und im unteren Teil klemmen.
Noch lieber mit 2. Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (20. Januar 2016)

Nach 3 problemlosen Jahren mit meiner LEV, macht die Stütze jetzt auch Probleme. Am Kolben sind leichte Riefen erkennbar und sie kratzt beim Versenken. Fühlt sich an wie Metall auf Metall und wenn man hinten auf den Sattel drückt, verkantet sich irgendwas. Habe sie gestern auseinander genommen und Fett war eigentlich noch genug drin. Dreck war auch nicht groß erkennbar und korrodiert ist auch nichts.
Habe hier schon gelesen, dass das an dem Rollenlager liegen könnte. Oder kommt auch das Gleitlager in Betracht? Oder evtl. eine Kombination aus beiden? Heute Abend muss ich das Teil mal wieder zusammen bauen, putzen und neu fetten. Mal sehn ob's dann besser ist.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. Januar 2016)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Heute Abend muss ich das Teil mal wieder zusammen bauen, putzen und neu fetten. Mal sehn ob's dann besser ist.


Bei meiner Stütze hat dies, bei den gleichen Symptomen seinerzeit, geholfen!


----------



## sanwald81 (20. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Stütze hat dies, bei den gleichen Symptomen seinerzeit, geholfen!


Danke, das läßt hoffen. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass dieses recht deutliche Kratzen nicht mehr "nur" durch neues Fett zu beseitigen ist. Aber heute Abend bin ich schlauer. Werde berichten.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. Januar 2016)

Na ja, das Fett wird diese Spuren nicht beseitigen. Aber mit ein bisschen Silikon (darf nicht an die Dichtungen und in das Fett gelangen!) kannste versuchen mit polieren die Kratzer zu mildern, damit es wieder leichter läuft.
Generell reinige ich diese nach jeder Ausfahrt mit ein bisschen 5W Gabelöl. Das hält die Oberfläche glatt und geschmeidig ...


----------



## Normansbike (20. Januar 2016)

So, viel habe ich über das Problem ( kalt ins warme kommen und Stütze geht nicht mehr) gelesen. Doch keine Lösung.
Mich hat es sehr geärgert. Solche Probleme bin ich von der reverb nicht gewohnt. Nichts destotrotz wollte ich es nicht war haben das hier so viele mit diesem Problem leben. Was ist wenn ich vom kühlen Wald im Sommer das Rad in die pralle Sonne stelle!?...
Zudem geht's mir jetzt schon auf den Sack.

Wer hat was wie vielleicht gelöst?

Ich habe eben mal einen großen Service gemacht und die Ölmenge minimal verringert.
Obs klappt sehe ich morgen...


----------



## rmaurer (21. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> So, viel habe ich über das Problem ( kalt ins warme kommen und Stütze geht nicht mehr) gelesen. Doch keine Lösung.
> Mich hat es sehr geärgert. Solche Probleme bin ich von der reverb nicht gewohnt. Nichts destotrotz wollte ich es nicht war haben das hier so viele mit diesem Problem leben. Was ist wenn ich vom kühlen Wald im Sommer das Rad in die pralle Sonne stelle!?...
> Zudem geht's mir jetzt schon auf den Sack.
> 
> ...


Lösung: Stütze eingefahren lassen wenn man das kalte Rad ins warme Haus stellt. Wenn du darauf vergessen hast auch kein Problem - einfach bei der nächsten Ausfahrt die Stütze kalt fahren dann funktioniert sie auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Lösung: Stütze eingefahren lassen wenn man das kalte Rad ins warme Haus stellt. Wenn du darauf vergessen hast auch kein Problem - einfach bei der nächsten Ausfahrt die Stütze kalt fahren dann funktioniert sie auch wieder


also heute ging sie, denke es lag an der Ölmenge...
Werden sehen...
Danke für den Tipp!

meine nächste wird Sie wohl nicht werden, es sei denn Sie überzeugt mich jetzt!
Bin erstaunt das Ihr damit leben könnt.
Vor allem für das Geld.
Die Frage warum es so ist interessiert mich aber viel mehr. Daher auch der versuch.
Werde berichten...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2016)

Hatte bisher noch keine solchen Probleme erlebt, weder bei 35° im Schatten noch bei Minusgraden.#
Dafür hatte meine alte Reverb bei kaltem Wetter öfters mal rumgezickt. Meine jetzige tut das aber auch nicht. Hängt wohl immer irgendwie vom Exemplar ab...


----------



## rmaurer (21. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hatte bisher noch keine solchen Probleme erlebt, weder bei 35° im Schatten noch bei Minusgraden.#
> Dafür hatte meine alte Reverb bei kaltem Wetter öfters mal rumgezickt. Meine jetzige tut das aber auch nicht. Hängt wohl immer irgendwie vom Exemplar ab...


so ist es. Meine alte Lev 150 hatte das Problem auch nicht. Liegt wohl an unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffezienten div. Bauteile am Ventilkopf unten wodurch sich dieser dann nicht mehr drücken lässt.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2016)

Nach dem Ölservice geht meine auch wieder.
Lustig nur das ich nichts darüber gefunden habe das jemand mal sich die Arbeit gemacht hat sie komplett zu zerlegen.
Nun habe ich bewusst ein wt10 Öl verwendet was die Stütze nicht ganz so schnell ausfahren lässt. Meine Nüsse werden es mir danken.
Im gesamten geht sie viel geschmeidiger.
Im alten Öl konnte ich keine Fremdstücke finden und auch der Rest sah gut aus.
Schlussendlich habe ich mir das Ventil genauer angeschaut und ich denke es liegt an der Ausdehnung des Öles.
Ventil Öl 
Ja!
Daher geht auch euer Tipp ( Stütze bis zur Hälfte einfahren).
Nun habe ich die Stütze meines Bekannten verwendet der das selbe Problem hat.
Habe viel experemtiert und herausgefunden das sich der Zylinder beim Ausfahren komplett mit Öl befüllt bis der Kolben am Anschlag ist. Nun geht das Ventil zu, doch das Öl dehnt sich schneller aus wie der Rest und nun drückt man das Ventil (Ventilplatte) gegen das im Zylinder unter Druck stehende Öl.
Ist die Stütze nich ganz ausgefahren kann sich das Öl jedoch weiter im Zylinder verteilen.
Also hatte ich die Stütze wieder ins Gefrierfach und dann auf die Heizung gelegt. Jedoch komplett ausgefahren, aber das Ventil geöffnet gelassen ( Hebel auf Auf geklemmt). Und auch jetzt konnte das Öl ausweichen und sie ging.
Nun werde ich schauen ob es auch hier etwas bringt das Öl zu tauschen wie bei mir oder es einfach alles nur Zufall war...


----------



## rmaurer (22. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nach dem Ölservice geht meine auch wieder.
> Lustig nur das ich nichts darüber gefunden habe das jemand mal sich die Arbeit gemacht hat sie komplett zu zerlegen.
> Nun habe ich bewusst ein wt10 Öl verwendet was die Stütze nicht ganz so schnell ausfahren lässt. Meine Nüsse werden es mir danken.
> Im gesamten geht sie viel geschmeidiger.
> ...


super Info das erklärt einiges!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nach dem Ölservice geht meine auch wieder.
> Lustig nur das ich nichts darüber gefunden habe das jemand mal sich die Arbeit gemacht hat sie komplett zu zerlegen.
> Nun habe ich bewusst ein wt10 Öl verwendet was die Stütze nicht ganz so schnell ausfahren lässt. Meine Nüsse werden es mir danken.
> Im gesamten geht sie viel geschmeidiger.
> ...


Moin.
Hab's gerade ausprobiert: Ventil geöffnet blockiert, tiefgekühlt und geöffnet aufgetaut.
Hat leider am Absacken nix geändert.
Hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## Normansbike (25. Januar 2016)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab's gerade ausprobiert: Ventil geöffnet blockiert, tiefgekühlt und geöffnet aufgetaut.
> Hat leider am Absacken nix geändert.
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht??


Bei meiner Sache geht es ja darum das sie sich eben nicht mehr absacken lässt da das Ventil blockiert ist.
Bei dir wird einer der O-Ringe undicht sein.
Im Moment fehlt mir die Zeit weiter zu kommen.
Doch im März könnte ich sie dir gerne neu abdichten.


----------



## Normansbike (25. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema Öl.

Werde meine bald mit einem Spezialöl für Hydraulikzylinder befüllen. Die Dichtringe habe ich inzwischen auch hier. Sie sind Säure beständiger und können so auch mit normalen Motorenöl in längerem Kontakt bleiben.

Desweiteren wollte ich mal glysantin probieren. Das müsste die beste Eigenschaft dafür haben. Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht ob sie dann nicht absagt weil sie igendwo raussuppt.
Werden sehen...


----------



## scratch_a (25. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bei meiner Sache geht es ja darum das sie sich eben nicht mehr absacken lässt da das Ventil blockiert ist.
> Bei dir wird einer der O-Ringe undicht sein.
> Im Moment fehlt mir die Zeit weiter zu kommen.
> Doch im März könnte ich sie dir gerne neu abdichten.



Bei erfolgreicher Behandlung würde ich gerne meine auch abgeben 
Meine sackt inzwischen auch wieder bei Belastung ca. 10mm ein


----------



## Normansbike (25. Januar 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bei erfolgreicher Behandlung würde ich gerne meine auch abgeben
> Meine sackt inzwischen auch wieder bei Belastung ca. 10mm ein


Werde mich melden wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (27. Januar 2016)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Danke, das läßt hoffen. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass dieses recht deutliche Kratzen nicht mehr "nur" durch neues Fett zu beseitigen ist. Aber heute Abend bin ich schlauer. Werde berichten.



So, die Stütze läuft jetzt wieder. Das Kratzen ist tatsächlich komplett verschwunden durch neues Fett. Verkanten tut sie sich auch nicht mehr. Muss wohl öfter mal ein wenig Fett hinschmieren, auch wenn's noch ganz ordentlich aussieht. Bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob der Effekt auch dauerhaft anhält oder ob das jetzt nur für kurze Zeit wieder gut ist.
Beim Zusammenbau ist mir das Gewinde von dem Teil abgerissen.



Das Material ist ja weich wie Butter. Hab's zum Glück in nem Onlineshop in Frankreich noch bekommen.


----------



## chicolini (7. Februar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Zum Thema Öl.
> 
> Werde meine bald mit einem Spezialöl für Hydraulikzylinder befüllen. Die Dichtringe habe ich inzwischen auch hier. Sie sind Säure beständiger und können so auch mit normalen Motorenöl in längerem Kontakt bleiben.
> 
> ...




So wie ich das verstehe habt Ihr die Kartusche geöffnet?
Ich hatte mich, nachdem es mir beim Fahren heute so dermaßen auf den Sack ging, heute mittag mal ans zerlegen der Stütze gemacht.
Klar daß die Stütze ganz anders aufgebaut ist, als das in den Servicevideos von KS anschaulich gemacht wird..
Ähnlich einer Modelleisenbahn, ohne Spezialwerkzeug eigentlich nicht möglich da weder Schlüsselflächen vorhanden sind sondern ausschließlich 1,5mm Bohrungen über die man die Verbindungen lösen kann..

Egal, is offen, natürlich nichts erkennbar, sieht alles neutwertig aus und die Kartusche gibt wie erwartet die entsprechenden 2-3 cm in der Klemmung nach, egal welchen Luftdruck ich draufgebe.

zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Hat einer von Euch die Kartusche geöffnet? was gibts da zu beachten, die Kartusche steht doch, wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden hab, unter Druck?

wär für den einen oder anderen Tip dankbar, ich hab keine ($ ) Lust, dem KS Service für ne gerade mal 2 jährige Stütze Kohle nachzuwerfen..

Bilder der Stütze gibts natürlich auch:


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mal eine frage an die experten hier 

Bekomme bald einen neuen rahmen der hat 30.9.
jetzt hab ich eine lev mit 31,6 kann man eigentlich einfach die ausenhülle tauschen bzw gibt es die überhaupt einzeln ??

Lg


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage an die experten hier
> 
> Bekomme bald einen neuen rahmen der hat 30.9.
> jetzt hab ich eine lev mit 31,6 kann man eigentlich einfach die ausenhülle tauschen bzw gibt es die überhaupt einzeln ??
> ...


ist es da nicht einfacher das Sitzrohr um 7/10tel aufzureiben ?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ist es da nicht einfacher das Sitzrohr um 7/10tel aufzureiben ?


wenn man die Garantie auf den Rahmen verlieren will sicherlich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage an die experten hier
> 
> Bekomme bald einen neuen rahmen der hat 30.9.
> jetzt hab ich eine lev mit 31,6 kann man eigentlich einfach die ausenhülle tauschen bzw gibt es die überhaupt einzeln ??
> ...


gibts nicht bei bc oder gocycle..eventuell als teileträger in der bucht aber das ist auch recht selten, leider...ich würd die lev einfach verkaufen und mir eine neue in 31.6 holen...


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> gibts nicht bei bc oder gocycle..eventuell als teileträger in der bucht aber das ist auch recht selten, leider...ich würd die lev einfach verkaufen und mir eine neue in 31.6 holen...



Ich hol mir die neue lieber in 30.9 

Danke dachte das wäre vieleicht einfach zu machen 

Lg


----------



## scratch_a (7. Februar 2016)

chicolini schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe habt Ihr die Kartusche geöffnet?
> Ich hatte mich, nachdem es mir beim Fahren heute so dermaßen auf den Sack ging, heute mittag mal ans zerlegen der Stütze gemacht.
> Klar daß die Stütze ganz anders aufgebaut ist, als das in den Servicevideos von KS anschaulich gemacht wird..
> Ähnlich einer Modelleisenbahn, ohne Spezialwerkzeug eigentlich nicht möglich da weder Schlüsselflächen vorhanden sind sondern ausschließlich 1,5mm Bohrungen über die man die Verbindungen lösen kann..
> ...



Also ich finde das KS-Service-Video ganz ok. Habs damit genauso weit zerlegt wie du und wieder zusammengebaut. Habe aber das gleiche Problem wie du mit dem Absacken um paar cm.
An die Kartusche hab ich mich auch (noch) nicht ran getraut. Wenn du Lust hast kannst dir ja mal diese Seite anschauen:
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html


----------



## chicolini (8. Februar 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also ich finde das KS-Service-Video ganz ok. Habs damit genauso weit zerlegt wie du und wieder zusammengebaut. Habe aber das gleiche Problem wie du mit dem Absacken um paar cm.
> An die Kartusche hab ich mich auch (noch) nicht ran getraut. Wenn du Lust hast kannst dir ja mal diese Seite anschauen:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html




mach, ich...

das video selbst ist nicht schlecht... aber meine stütze ist ( warum auch immer ) ganz anders aufgebaut...
die werkzeuge die man hier benötigt holste nicht mal eben im baumarkt um die ecke, da ist schon wieder selbst basteln angesagt..
und auch nach ersatzteilkatalog find ich nur die im video gezeiten bauteile, meine gibts scheinbar nirgends und sind von der optik nicht wirklich kompatibel..
hab halt zweimal die gleiche stütze, einmal meine und die meiner frau...
service von ks hab ich mal angeschrieben, vielleicht kommt ja dort was bei rum..

ich schreibs dann hier rein wenn´s was neues gibt...ansonsten hoffe ich auf ne info von "
*Normansbike*", er is da offensichtlich schon ne ganze ecke tiefer drin ...

gruß in die runde
cu ole


ergänzung: der link is saugut, werd mcih mal dran machen meine englishkenntnisse zu pimpen um die ganzen warnungen zu verstehen, dann kanns eigentlich losgehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2016)

chicolini schrieb:


> mach, ich...
> 
> das video selbst ist nicht schlecht... aber meine stütze ist ( warum auch immer ) ganz anders aufgebaut...
> die werkzeuge die man hier benötigt holste nicht mal eben im baumarkt um die ecke, da ist schon wieder selbst basteln angesagt..
> ...


Hm, deine Stütze sieht nach der DX- bzw. OEM-Variante aus (die Löcher am Ende, mit denen man die Sattelposition einstellen kann), evtl. sind da ja eben anders (sprich billiger) aufgebaut, und deswegen passen die Videos nicht ganz.


----------



## chicolini (8. Februar 2016)

das problem is eigentlich eher in den verschlüssen und aufnahmen unten zu suchen, das is dermaßen filigran daß man wirklich höllisch aufpassen muss nix zu verdrücken..
wurde mir auch nicht als oem verkauft sondern ganz regulär via bike discount im after sales...
ich kriegs ja hin, aber mir ist das schon etwas merkwürdig daß da so unterschiedliche versionen existieren..
mal schauen, kundenservice hat sich auch noch nich gemeldet, es bleibt spannend..


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2016)

Hm, hab mich eh geirrt und gerade nochmal bei meiner immer noch demontierten geschaut (inzwischen gewechselt auf 150mm), die sieht unten auch so aus.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Februar 2016)

Es zu erklären ist sehr schwer, da der Zylinder eigentlich aus zweien besteht.
Wenn ich sie zerlege würde ich ja ein Video davon gerne machen, aber will keinen Ärger mit Lev bekommen, rechte von blablabla und so.

Daher müsste man es zeigen. Denn gerade das befüllen und entlüften ist sehr umständlich.
Desweiteren befindet sich ein Dichring in der Plastiknut und muss mit viel Geduld und Gefühl mit dem Kolben vereint werden.
Aber bitte! Alles was ihr macht Erst die Luft ablassen!
Gerne bin ich bereit es hier bei mir mit jemanden zu machen.


----------



## chicolini (9. Februar 2016)

Moinsen, schönes Angebot... nur leider mit 400km dazwischen, also nicht ganz mal so eben umsetzbar..

kannst du denn den entlüftungsvorgang mal versuchen zu beschreiben...?
ich trau mir schon zu den mechanischen part hier hinzukriegen, aber ohne angabe von ölmenge oder einem füllstand wollte ich nicht loslegen, da ich ja davon ausgehen muss, irgendwo luft im system zu haben denn sonst würde es meiner meinung nach ja funktionieren..

1 oder 2 bilder hier im forum helfen da bestimmt weiter 

Das gefummel mit dem quad-ring erklärt sich dann schon denke ich 

alternativ: könnte man dir denn so ne cartridge auch zuschicken?
der service von ks ( also zumindest den bisher erlebten ) geht gegen 0, bislang keinerlei reaktion auf meine anfragen...


----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gerne bin ich bereit es hier bei mir mit jemanden zu machen.





Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (9. Februar 2016)

Ergänzung: KS Service hat geantwortet, bieten einen Service inkl. Kartuschenwechsel zu einem für mich nicht so ganz befriedigenden Kurs an..
49,- Service + ca 80 Euro Kartusche + 4,95 rückporto..
Immerhin freundlich und einigermaßen zeitnah aussagekräftig geantwortet..

schaun mer mal wie´s da weitergeht


----------



## elefant100 (18. Februar 2016)

Die KS Lev dx kann man nicht mit Luftdruck einstellen oder?
Meine fährt manchmal nicht hoch erst wenn ich kurz am Sattel ziehe.. solange sie nicht ganz unten ist fährt sie aber eig.  gut . Könnte man vll etwas fetten das es leichter geht??


----------



## Endurowanderer (19. Februar 2016)

Was hindert Dich, etwas hochwertiges Fett auf das Gleitrohr zu schmieren und so den Versuch zu machen?  #Versuchmachtkluch



elefant100 schrieb:


> Die KS Lev dx kann man nicht mit Luftdruck einstellen oder?
> Meine fährt manchmal nicht hoch erst wenn ich kurz am Sattel ziehe.. solange sie nicht ganz unten ist fährt sie aber eig.  gut . Könnte man vll etwas fetten das es leichter geht??


----------



## andil1 (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hab gestern meine LEV DX 150 bekommen und heute verbaut. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem, wenn ich die Klammer einhänge blockiert die Stütze nicht und hält die Pos. nicht. Hänge ich die Klammer aus blockiert sie in der jeweiligen Pos. Hänge ich die Klammer verkehrt ( falsch ) ein funktioniert sie nur springt die Klammer früher oder später raus. Wohlgemerkt ich brauche nur die Klammer richtig einhängen  hält sie die Pos. nicht. Der Zug ist richtig eingestellt da die Klammer ganz oben ist. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung sonst muß ich sie wohl zurückschicken.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Februar 2016)

Hm. Klingt trotzdem nach einem zu kurzen Zug.


----------



## andil1 (24. Februar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm. Klingt trotzdem nach einem zu kurzen Zug.


...ich brauche nur die Klammer richtig einhängen, da ist noch keine Spannung am Zug.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Februar 2016)

Ist das ne Integra? Bei der normalen ist die Klammer ja nochmal an nem Seil befestigt, und das kann man theoretisch ja verdrehen wie man will, ohne dass sich da großartig was an der Spannung ändert.
Du kannst auch mal versuchen, das Seil von der Klammer zu lösen und wieder festzumachen.


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2016)

andil1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab gestern meine LEV DX 150 bekommen und heute verbaut. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem, wenn ich die Klammer einhänge blockiert die Stütze nicht und hält die Pos. nicht. Hänge ich die Klammer aus blockiert sie in der jeweiligen Pos. Hänge ich die Klammer verkehrt ( falsch ) ein funktioniert sie nur springt die Klammer früher oder später raus. Wohlgemerkt ich brauche nur die Klammer richtig einhängen  hält sie die Pos. nicht. Der Zug ist richtig eingestellt da die Klammer ganz oben ist. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung sonst muß ich sie wohl zurückschicken.


das hatte ich auch mal bei einer Stütze, hab dann wie du es gemacht hast die Klammer einfach falschrum montiert und den Deckel mit nem Kabelbinder fixiert, dann gehts auch....
aber meistens ist der Zug zu kurz eingestellt....einfach mal 3mm länger lassen und gucken das die Nase von der Endhülse richtig in den Deckel geht...


----------



## cubabluete (24. Februar 2016)

Eindeutig zu kurz montiert.


----------



## andil1 (24. Februar 2016)

Ist keine Integra.


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Integra? Bei der normalen ist die Klammer ja nochmal an nem Seil befestigt, und das kann man theoretisch ja verdrehen wie man will, ohne dass sich da großartig was an der Spannung ändert.
> Du kannst auch mal versuchen, das Seil von der Klammer zu lösen und wieder festzumachen.


Das war der Hinweis, Danke dir. Anscheinend ist das Seil ein klein wenig zu weit in die Klammer rein, das hat schon genügt, dass sie nicht mehr verriegelt. Jetzt gehts tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andil1 (24. Februar 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu kurz montiert.


Ich hab ja nur die Klammer eingehängt und nicht den Zug. Also war keine Spannung drauf. Hab jetzt sogar noch a bissl gekürzt.


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2016)

Hat einer von euch schon einen anderen Hebel für die Kind-Shock ausprobiert? Mir sagt der originale von der Ergonomie nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## cubabluete (24. Februar 2016)

Hab southpaw bestellt, kommt aber erst. Soll super sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Alternativen als den Southpaw? Der ist bei nicht-einfach ja keine Option.
So ganz gefällt mir der Hebel auch nicht. Obwohl ich meinen etwas gemoddet hab mit etwas mehr Spannung und gleichzeitiger Beschränkung des Hebelwegs, indem ich eine Schraube, mit denen man sonst die Steckkarten im Computergehäuse fixiert unten am Hebel reingeschraubt habe (da ist ein Loch vorhanden. Der Tipp stand hier irgendwo im Forum mal glaube ich).


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2016)

Es gibt ja zahlreiche Hebel. Mich spricht der von Thomson an. Sieht sehr gut aus, hat eine sehr schmale Baubreite. Mit aufgeklebtem Schmiergelpapier auf dem Daumenansatz des Hebels wird er auch nicht mehr so rutschig.


----------



## badbandit (6. März 2016)

ich habe jetzt noch eine frage zu der lev: ist es korrekt, dass man den sattel kurz entlasten muss, damit man die stütze absenken kann?

könnte mir vorstellen, dass das eine art sicherheits-feature ist, wobei ich dieses verhalten als eher störend empfinde.
ich hatte jetzt mehrfach die situation, dass ich die stütze im eifer des gefechts nicht so absenken konnte, wie ich es gewollt hätte.


----------



## jofland (6. März 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> ist es korrekt, dass man den sattel kurz entlasten muss, damit man die stütze absenken kann?


Nein, das muss auch bei Belastung gehen. Ich hatte das mal, als sich die untere Schraubkappe (bei der normalen LEV) gelöst hatte. Dann hakte das mit dem Absenken manchmal.


----------



## badbandit (6. März 2016)

blöd, die lev hat sich bei mir nie ohne entlastung absenken lassen.

der untere ring wohl nicht locker. kann man da etwas machen oder sollte ich die stütze lieber auf garantie einsenden?


----------



## Normansbike (6. März 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Nein, das muss auch bei Belastung gehen. Ich hatte das mal, als sich die untere Schraubkappe (bei der normalen LEV) gelöst hatte. Dann hakte das mit dem Absenken manchmal.


Jaein, wie auch bei der RS reverb sollte man die Stütze leicht entlasten und dann herunter fahren. Dies empfehlen auch die Hersteller. So wird das Ventil und Material geschont!


Jetzt nach längerer fährt erwies sich das neue Öl als hervorragend! Jedoch will ich erst noch 2 andere Projekte fertig stellen bevor ich hier den einem oder anderen helfen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. März 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Jaein, wie auch bei der RS reverb sollte man die Stütze leicht entlasten und dann herunter fahren. Dies empfehlen auch die Hersteller. So wird das Ventil und Material geschont!


Wo steht das? Hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Normansbike (6. März 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Hab ich noch nie gehört.


Gelesen leider auch nicht, aber ein Sram Mitarbeiter meinte das zu mir als ich ihm von dem Problem bei meiner reverb erzählte.  Es ist halt nicht bei allen...
Aber wenn man sich die Ventilansteuerung anschaut leuchtet es auch einem ein das es nichts schaden kann wenn man es tut...


----------



## jonalisa (7. März 2016)

Mach ich generell bei allen Stützen (Moveloc, Reverb, Supernatural, i950R, LEV).

Vor allem die KindShock-Stützen funktionieren dadurch besser, bei den anderen hatte ich keine Probleme ohne Entlastung, geschadet hat's aber auch dort nicht.


----------



## badbandit (7. März 2016)

hat niemand eine idee, was ich versuchen könnte?

wer ist denn hier in deutschland der richtige ansprechpartner für garantiefragen?

=== EDIT ===

komisch, ich habe jetzt einmal die obere schraubkappe losgedreht, ein paarmal die stütze hoch und runter gefahren, die verschraubung wieder angezogen und jetzt geht es. ich muss zwar den hebel im gegensatz zu sonst voll durchdrücken, aber es scheint zu funktionieren. mal sehen, ob das so bleibt.


----------



## holzbiker (7. März 2016)

Eine kurze Frage zur LEV: Ist sie für leichte Fahrer um 60 kg geeignet?
Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf einer Variostütze, habe bisher aber nur kurze Sitzproben bei Bekannten machen können (LEV, RS Reverb). Und i.d.R. passiert dann bei mir nichts oder es dauert ewig, bis die Stütze einfährt.
Der Luftdruck lässt sich ja einstellen und damit verringern. Dann kommt die Stütze aber sicher elend langsam wieder hoch? Hat jemand meiner Gewichtsklasse Erfahrung mit der LEV (Integra)?

Danke euch!


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2016)

Hä? Meine Frau fährt schon jahrelang eine LEV ohne Probleme und die hat keine 60kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (7. März 2016)

Hab eine 27,2er Lev die bei mir (ebenfalls U60kg) sehr langsam ausfährt und auch nicht so leicht versenkt. Meine zwie 31,6 funktionieren bei meinem Gewicht dagegen tadellos.
Denke daher die 27,2er hat ne Macke (leider gebraucht gekauft). Und der Luftdruck lässt sich bei der schmalen Stütze auch nicht variieren...


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2016)

Weder die LEV noch die Reverb hatten je Probleme mit meinen 60kg. Evtl. kann es sein, dass sich nichts tut, wenn man zu weit vorne / nicht richtig auf dem Sattel sitzt, aber prinzipiell geht das problemlos.


----------



## holzbiker (8. März 2016)

Bei mir wird es eine 31,6er. Ich werd's probieren und danke euch!


----------



## grey (8. März 2016)

Auch hier problemlos mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## static (8. März 2016)

Man drückt das Teil ja auch problemlos mit der Hand runter, und da bringt man bestimmt keine 60kg drauf...


----------



## Lenilein (9. März 2016)

So,
nachdem meine LEV dann mal von heute auf morgen beim Belasten eingesackt ist ( bekanntes Phänomen ) war`s dann mal soweit. Ab zum service. Ich habe das über gocycle abgewickelt und dort hat man mir eine finanzielle Hausnummer von etwa 90 - 110 € genannt für den zu erwartenden Kartuschen - Tausch.
Heute dann `ne mail von gocycle mit der Info über den Kostenvoranschlag vom kind shock Importeur. 153 € !!!
Hab nachgefragt, ob die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben. 
Die Jungs von gocycle sehen das genauso, mal soeben um die 40 % mit`n Preis für den service rauf, der schon vorher nicht grad günstig war.
Da hast `ne Variostütze für um die 400 € die i.d.R. kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie mit einem Defekt daherkommt, der einen exorbitant teueren service nötig macht. Wegschmeissen will man die Stütze ja auch noch nicht. 
Könnte gut sein, daß ich beim nächsten Ärger mit dem Teil selbst mal beim Importeur vorbei schau und dort in der Geschäftsleitung mit meiner Variostütze Sachen mache, die ich hier nicht näher beschreiben will.


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2016)

.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. März 2016)

Wäre schön wenn du dann mal erzählen könntest, wie lange die Reparatur via gocycle gedauert hat. Mich nervt die Dauer wesentlich mehr als die Kosten.


----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du dann mal erzählen könntest, wie lange die Reparatur via gocycle gedauert hat. Mich nervt die Dauer wesentlich mehr als die Kosten.


Hingeschickt hab ich die Stütze Anfang letzter Woche, Gestern die Info nach Bestandsaufnahme durch den Importeur, lt. gocycle dauert die Abwicklung ( Reparatur + Versand zum Händler und abschließend zu mir ) noch etwa eine Woche, evtl. paar Tage mehr. Wir sind dann, wenn es am Ende auch so klappt, bei 3 - 4 Wochen. 
Das entspricht dann auch dem Zeitraum, den ich beim Telefonat unverbindlich mitgeteilt bekommen hab.
Die Zahlung hab ich bereits vorab leisten müssen


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2016)

Was genau ist daran so teuer? Wird die Kartusche komplett getauscht oder nur ein Service durchgeführt? Aber selbst ein kompletter Tausch der Kartusche kann doch gar nicht so teuer sein (einzeln wird man sie wohl nicht als Ersatzteil kaufen können)? 
Hat sich hier im Forum noch keiner drauf spezialisiert und den Service hier anzubieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran so teuer? Wird die Kartusche komplett getauscht oder nur ein Service durchgeführt?


Sorry, 
habe vergessen zu erwähnen daß bei meiner Stütze, wie zu befürchten war, die Kartusche getauscht werden muß, weiterhin kommen neue Führungsstifte rein. Zweiteres kann man ja ohne weiteres und für vergleichsweise kleinen Geld selbst machen.
Ich wage auch mal zu behaupten einen Kartuschentausch selbst durchführen zu können, sofern die`s auch zu kaufen gäbe.
Gibt`s aber halt nicht.
Das behält sich allein die service - Abteilung vom Importeur vor, somit können die auch so unangemessene Preise vorgeben.
Alternativ kann man die Stütze ja nur entweder solange fahren bis aus den anfänglichen 1 - 2 cm einsacken 10 cm geworden sind oder das Teil gleich in die Tonne treten. Aber das wird kaum einer machen.


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2016)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Sorry,
> habe vergessen zu erwähnen daß bei meiner Stütze, wie zu befürchten war, die Kartusche getauscht werden muß, weiterhin kommen neue Führungsstifte rein. Zweiteres kann man ja ohne weiteres und für vergleichsweise kleinen Geld selbst machen.
> Ich wage auch mal zu behaupten einen Kartuschentausch selbst durchführen zu können, sofern die`s auch zu kaufen gäbe.
> Gibt`s aber halt nicht.
> ...


Bitte doch um die alte Katusche und schick sie mir! Würde dir auch gerne 20€ dafür geben.


----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bitte doch um die alte Katusche und schick sie mir! Würde dir auch gerne 20€ dafür geben.


Unter 22 € ist da nix zu machen


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2016)

Ich meine es ernst!


Lenilein schrieb:


> Unter 22 € ist da nix zu machen



Beschäftige mich mit der Lev...
Und würde gerne hier und da mal irgendwann oder so hält hör und überhaupt vielleicht die Adresse zur Reparatur werden. Doch erst muß ich noch paar Experiment durchführen... oder so...


----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ich meine es ernst!
> 
> 
> Beschäftige mich mit der Lev...
> Und würde gerne hier und da mal irgendwann oder so hält hör und überhaupt vielleicht die Adresse zur Reparatur werden. Doch erst muß ich noch paar Experiment durchführen... oder so...


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. März 2016)

Lenilein schrieb:


> bei 3 - 4 Wochen


Also auch keine Alternative zur Backupstrategie :/


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2016)

Ich frage mich was soll da kaputt gehen? In Öl gebadet!
Und wenn dann doch nur die O-Ringe!? Aber selbst wenn es mehr wäre könnte man doch dieses eine Teil mit Dichtsatz erneuern und gut ist. Wegwerfgesellschaft halt...
Daher würde ich die Katusche echt gerne haben...und sie wieder fit machen....


----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

Womit ist die denn befüllt und mit welchem Druck ?
Es heisst ja, wenn sie nachgibt hat se Luft gezogen. Nicht daß einem beim Zerlegen alles um die Ohren fliegt. Weiterhin wissenswert wäre, bekommt man die Kartusche ggf. in der eigenen Werkstatt wieder korrekt befüllt.
Die passenden O - Ringe bekommt man sicherlich her.


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2016)

Druck ja! Vorher immer Luft ablassen! (Ist oben am Kopf / Sattelbefestigung ein Ventil).
Öl? Bin ich gerade am testen.
Das Lube1 war bisher sehr gut, doch was die O-Ringe dazu sagen werde ich sehen...
Habe jetzt schon 5 instandbesetzt eine mit 5w30 damit sie nicht so schnell ausfährt, funzt jetzt schon gute 6 Wochen und auch das mit der Thermik ist weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

Ok,
das Ventil oben unter der Sattelbefestigung führt direkt in die besagte Kartusche. Die funktioniert also mit Luft und befindet sich ihrerseits, wenn ich`s richtig verstehe, im Ölbad. Korrekt ?
3 Fragen :
Bekommt man die Kartusche halbwegs problemlos raus ( wird ja im tutorial nicht beschrieben ) ?
Wie ist denn das Ölbad / Ölkammer abgedichtet ?
Heisst " hat Luft gezogen " folglich Luft ins Ölbad ?


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2016)

Blätter mal paar Seiten zurück und schau dir den Link an, wie man die Kartusche selber entlüften kann. Da wird dir vielleicht geholfen?


----------



## Lenilein (10. März 2016)

Schon gemacht. Muß wohl mal eine zerlegen.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. März 2016)

hat jemand schonmal den Southpaw-auslösehebel schwarz gemacht ?

das silberne stört mich und bin mir grad am überlegen, wie ich ihn wohl am besten schwarz kriege.
reicht einfach nur anschleifen und schwarz lackieren, oder hält das nicht lange. andere idee wäre noch ein schwarzer schrumfpschlauch, dann wäre immerhin der grösste teil des silbernen überdeckt ...


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. März 2016)

wenn es was werden soll mit "schwarz", dann *eloxiert* man Alu bzw lässt eloxieren......alles andere ist halbseiden, bzw bleibt nicht lange....


----------



## cubabluete (15. März 2016)

Wenn Lackierer das gut grundiert und lackiert sollte es schon passen. Den gibst einen 10er Trinkgeld und gut ists


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (24. März 2016)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Hingeschickt hab ich die Stütze Anfang letzter Woche, Gestern die Info nach Bestandsaufnahme durch den Importeur, lt. gocycle dauert die Abwicklung ( Reparatur + Versand zum Händler und abschließend zu mir ) noch etwa eine Woche, evtl. paar Tage mehr. Wir sind dann, wenn es am Ende auch so klappt, bei 3 - 4 Wochen.
> Das entspricht dann auch dem Zeitraum, den ich beim Telefonat unverbindlich mitgeteilt bekommen hab.
> Die Zahlung hab ich bereits vorab leisten müssen



also wenn man keine 2 linken hände hat und nen passenden bandschlüssel ( ca 15,- ) sowie ne abgewinkelte zange für seegeringe ( innenringe ) besorgt, kriegt man den kartuschentausch selbst eigentlich gut hin.., ich hatte lediglich noch paar kunststoffbacken und nen billigstschraubstock auf dem küchentisch ... n altes t-shirt und etwas gefühl beim zerlegen...
Kartusche hab ich für rund 85,- via sixpack-racing.com ( [email protected]) bekommen, sehr netter service, von heute auf morgen geliefert, eingebaut und funzt wieder...

zwar mächtig ärgerlich nach 400km und 25monaten, aber so sind sie halt bei ks...
die sixpack service station kann ich aber für teilebschaffung wärmstens empfehlen, ging super easy über die bühne..

grüße ole


----------



## Lenilein (24. März 2016)

chicolini schrieb:


> die sixpack service station kann ich aber für teilebschaffung wärmstens empfehlen, ging super easy über die bühne..
> 
> grüße ole



Aha,

prima Tip.

Btw, ich warte immer noch


----------



## chicolini (24. März 2016)

ich weiß ,tip is für´n ... weil für dich zu spät!
sollte kein salz in offene wunden sein...nur ne idee für weitere leidgeplagte

edit: vielleicht liegt se ja im nassen osternest..


----------



## Sasse82 (27. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die letzten Tage an meiner LEV festgestellt, dass sie unter Belastung in der Höhe ca. 2-4 mm einsinkt.
Die Stütze ist nun seit ca. 1 Jahr in Verwendung und somit habe ich noch Garantie.
Daher die Frage: Ist das definitiv ein Defekt und sollte dementsprechend über Garantieabwicklung eingeschickt werden? Oder ist das eine Sache die man über eine Wartung selbst lösen kann?


----------



## scratch_a (27. März 2016)

Ich würd sie einschicken, wenn noch innerhalb der Garantie.


----------



## chicolini (6. April 2016)

sehe ich auch so, mit garantie auf jeden fall einschicken..!


----------



## Sasse82 (6. April 2016)

Schon passiert. 
Hoffe es dauert nicht all zu lange.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenilein (6. April 2016)

Hab meine gestern, also unter`m Strich nach sechs Wochen, wieder zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Normansbike (6. April 2016)

Neuer Hebel neues Glück....



P


----------



## shurikn (13. April 2016)

So, bei mir ist es auch so weit. wenige Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie sinkt sie unter Belastung ein. Wird wohl auch die Kartusche sein? Ich werde mal versuchen sie selbst zu tauschen. Falls noch wer Interesse an der defekten Kartusche hat, PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. April 2016)

shurikn schrieb:


> So, bei mir ist es auch so weit. wenige Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie sinkt sie unter Belastung ein. Wird wohl auch die Kartusche sein? Ich werde mal versuchen sie selbst zu tauschen. Falls noch wer Interesse an der defekten Kartusche hat, PM an mich.


Jupp!
Melde mich per PN


----------



## Normansbike (13. April 2016)

Im übrigen läuft meine immer noch Top !!! Auch bei Temperaturschwankungen. O-Ringe und Öl vertragen sich.
Werde aber noch 1-2 defekte versuchen zu reparieren um dann sagen zu können ob ich euch helfen kann.

LG Norman


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Lev nun zerlegt und geserviced, da sie sehr rau lief und sich kaum noch absenken ließ. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die Stütze zwar (wenn sie denn funktioniert) sehr smooth läuft, aber beim einfahren häufig hakt und sich dann gar nicht mehr einfahren lässt.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung?

Grüße!


----------



## osbow (15. April 2016)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe meine Lev nun zerlegt und geserviced, da sie sehr rau lief und sich kaum noch absenken ließ. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die Stütze zwar (wenn sie denn funktioniert) sehr smooth läuft, aber beim einfahren häufig hakt und sich dann gar nicht mehr einfahren lässt.
> 
> Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung?
> ...


Hast du die Rillen in den die Führrungsstäbchen geführt werden gereinigt?

An die Bastler: Hat jemand Interesse an einer defekten KS LEV 150 mm in 30.9? Sie fährt geschmeidig ein und aus, nur bleibt sie nicht in der abgesenkten Position sitzen. Hab zwar einen Service durchgeführt. Nur hat es leider nichts gebracht. Wird wohl wieder die Kartusche sein. @Normansbike ?


----------



## Normansbike (15. April 2016)

osbow schrieb:


> Hast du die Rillen in den die Führrungsstäbchen geführt werden gereinigt?
> 
> An die Bastler: Hat jemand Interesse an einer defekten KS LEV 150 mm in 30.9? Sie fährt geschmeidig ein und aus, nur bleibt sie nicht in der abgesenkten Position sitzen. Hab zwar einen Service durchgeführt. Nur hat es leider nichts gebracht. Wird wohl wieder die Kartusche sein. @Normansbike ?


Meld dich doch bitte mal per PN, gerne würde ich sie reparieren...!


----------



## cubabluete (16. April 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Neuer Hebel neues Glück....
> Anhang anzeigen 480721P
> Anhang anzeigen 480722


Einfach sieht der Hebel schicker aus. Wenn man auf beide Seiten eine Trigger hat, gefällt mir der originale besser.


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 483957
> Einfach sieht der Hebel schicker aus. Wenn man auf beide Seiten eine Trigger hat, gefällt mir der originale besser.


Da hast du recht! Aber ich finde die Funktion so weit aus ergonomischer.


----------



## hulster (16. April 2016)

Wartet auf den Raceface. Gibt es dann in zig Farben inkl. schwarz


----------



## Joker2980 (17. April 2016)

Da hätte ich auch mal noch eine Frage habe eine 2015 Lev. Der Sattel wackelt ein klein wenig. Liegt das immer noch an der Platte oder kann man da mittlerweile doch irgendwo was nachziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (17. April 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch mal noch eine Frage habe eine 2015 Lev. Der Sattel wackelt ein klein wenig. Liegt das immer noch an der Platte oder kann man da mittlerweile doch irgendwo was nachziehen?


woher das Spiel "Wackeln" kommt lässt sich mit der Hand feststellen


----------



## Joker2980 (17. April 2016)

Ich hab nochmal geschaut und dachte nur der Sattel wackelt ein wenig aber es schein das Rohr zu sein. Aber da kann ich ja nix machen.


----------



## hulster (17. April 2016)

Die Stütze hatte schon immer ein wenig Spiel, ist normal. ABER horizontal und nicht in Bewegungsrichtung, also senkrecht.


----------



## Joker2980 (17. April 2016)

Also wenn ich von oben auf den Sattel schau dann links rechts ein wenig mein aber es wäre mehr geworden. Also ist das normal ? Ist mir so nie aufgefallen.


----------



## cubabluete (17. April 2016)

Ist normal.


----------



## Normansbike (17. April 2016)

Ja ist normal und auch bei der reverb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (17. April 2016)

Ach so danke Jungs hatte schon bedenken


----------



## Toolkid (9. Mai 2016)

Nachdem meine LEV sich gar nicht mehr absenken ließ (das Ventil ließ sich nicht mehr betätigen), hab ich sie zerlegt und neu befüllt. Mit 5W30 kam sie nur sehr langsam wieder heraus selbst bei 240psi. In Ermangelung eines anderen Öls mit niedrigerer Viskosität hab ich sie mit Balistol Öl befüllt. Jetzt kommt sie zwar schneller raus (für mich immer noch zu langsam), dafür hakt sie beim Einfahren etwas. Für mich als Tourenfahrer ist das erstmal nicht weiter schlimm. 
@Normansbike hast du mittlerweile mal (reines) Glysantin ausprobiert? Braucht man dafür andere Dichtungen oder sind die Originalen dagegen beständig? Oder gibt es andere Tuningsmöglichkeiten um die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen?


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2016)

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die ausfahrgeschwindigkeit der Lev272 anzupassen?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Mai 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Nachdem meine LEV sich gar nicht mehr absenken ließ (das Ventil ließ sich nicht mehr betätigen), hab ich sie zerlegt und neu befüllt. Mit 5W30 kam sie nur sehr langsam wieder heraus selbst bei 240psi. In Ermangelung eines anderen Öls mit niedrigerer Viskosität hab ich sie mit Balistol Öl befüllt. Jetzt kommt sie zwar schneller raus (für mich immer noch zu langsam), dafür hakt sie beim Einfahren etwas. Für mich als Tourenfahrer ist das erstmal nicht weiter schlimm.
> @Normansbike hast du mittlerweile mal (reines) Glysantin ausprobiert? Braucht man dafür andere Dichtungen oder sind die Originalen dagegen beständig? Oder gibt es andere Tuningsmöglichkeiten um die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen?





Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die ausfahrgeschwindigkeit der Lev272 anzupassen?


Je nach Öl kann man die Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen.
10w40 langsam
5w30 Mittel
0w30 Mittel schnell
Lube1 schnell

Die Geschwindigkeit wird aber auch von den Gleitbuchsen beeinflusst, da sollte sram Butter oder ... dran.
Glysantin ist nicht geeignet! Es werden Schäden am Ventil entstehen und an den Buchsen da die Schmierung zu gering ist.
Hydrauliköl wäre noch was, aber das Prolem mit der Geschwindigkeit liegt eher an was anderem.
*RAVENOL Hydrauliköl TS 10 HLP 1Liter extrem Dünnflüssig*


----------



## rmaurer (9. Mai 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Nachdem meine LEV sich gar nicht mehr absenken ließ (das Ventil ließ sich nicht mehr betätigen), hab ich sie zerlegt und neu befüllt. Mit 5W30 kam sie nur sehr langsam wieder heraus selbst bei 240psi. In Ermangelung eines anderen Öls mit niedrigerer Viskosität hab ich sie mit Balistol Öl befüllt. Jetzt kommt sie zwar schneller raus (für mich immer noch zu langsam), dafür hakt sie beim Einfahren etwas. Für mich als Tourenfahrer ist das erstmal nicht weiter schlimm.
> @Normansbike hast du mittlerweile mal (reines) Glysantin ausprobiert? Braucht man dafür andere Dichtungen oder sind die Originalen dagegen beständig? Oder gibt es andere Tuningsmöglichkeiten um die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen?


Hast du die Kartusche anhand der Anleitung auf mtbr zerlegt oder wie bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## Toolkid (9. Mai 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Hast du die Kartusche anhand der Anleitung auf mtbr zerlegt oder wie bist du vorgegangen?


Zerlegt hab ich sie einfach so , aber mit der Anleitung von MTBR hab ich sie wieder zusammengebaut bekommen. Ist recht einfach und etwas Sauerei mit dem Öl auffüllen. 
Kartusche klingt für mich immer nach einem geschlossenen System, das als Ganzes irgendwo eingesetzt wird (Vgl. Gasdruckfeder vom Bürostuhl). Tatsächlich sind das alles Einzelteile, die ineinander gesteckt werden.


----------



## Normansbike (19. Mai 2016)

90% der bisherigen Stützen die ich repariert habe, hatten nur Luft im System. Meist durch ziehen am Sattel im eingefahrenen Zustand oder einfach durch die Zeit.
Hier dir letzte Reparatur, dort war der Quadratring am Kolben defekt, das war der Fehler der letzten 10%.
Aber nie das Ventil oder etwas anderes. Daher ist eine komplette Kartusche eigentlich Quatsch.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung....


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2016)

Mit was klemmt ihr das "innere Rohr" (Durchmesser 10mm) um das Alu-Frästeil mit dem kleinen Hebel abzuschrauben? 
Habt ihr euch dafür extra eine Klemmvorrichtung angefertig oder geht das auch irgendwie so? 
Trotz entfetten und festhalten mit einem Bandschlüssel hat es sich nur mitgedreht anstatt das sich das Alu teil gelöst hat.

Und noch eine Frage, gibt es Alternativen zur sram Butter? Hab Motorex Bike Greas und Manitou PrepM daheim (aber letzteres klebt schon extrem).


----------



## jofland (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe dafür schon frische Gummihandschuhe (Putzhandschuhe) genommen. Wenn das nicht ging, noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband nachgeholfen.


----------



## Toolkid (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe einen Latexhandschuhe drumgewickelt. Mit den Fingern anfangen und diese am Übergang zur Handfläche (zwischen Fingern sozusagen) durchziehen und dann unter konstantem Zug den restlichen Handschuh drumwickeln. Darum hab ich dann den Bandschlüssel gelegt und den Kopf mit einem kurzen Ruck losgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (20. Mai 2016)

Aber warum? Was war denn dort defekt?


----------



## Toolkid (20. Mai 2016)

Bei mir lies sich das Ventil nicht mehr öffnen. Luftablassen brachte keine Abhilfe, also hab ich angefangen das Teil zu zerlegen.


----------



## Normansbike (20. Mai 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Bei mir lies sich das Ventil nicht mehr öffnen. Luftablassen brachte keine Abhilfe, also hab ich angefangen das Teil zu zerlegen.


Das Temperatur Problem?


----------



## Toolkid (20. Mai 2016)

bei 20°C wohl eher nicht so. Der Stößel ließ sich nicht mehr eindrücken, weder per Hebel noch direkt per Hand. Keine Ahnung was da klemmte. Jetzt funzt es wieder.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Mai 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> bei 20°C wohl eher nicht so. Der Stößel ließ sich nicht mehr eindrücken, weder per Hebel noch direkt per Hand. Keine Ahnung was da klemmte. Jetzt funzt es wieder.


Das Problem ist oft wenn man z.B. von 5'C  auf 20'C kommt. Da klemmt das Ventil wegen dem inneren Öldruck. Sprich, das Öl dehnt sich mehr aus wie das Gehäuse. Viele habe daher ihre Stütze immer etwas eingefahren wenn sie im Winter oder Frühling fahren und es in den Keller stellen...
Ich selber hatte das Problem auch sehr lange bis ich dann das Öl gewechselt hatte.
Aber vielleicht war ja auch etwas darin verklemmt durch einen Fremdkörper...
Hatte mich nur interessiert.

Man sollte wenn das Problem auftritt die Stütze mal ins Gefrierfach legen, Ca.1/2 Tag lang und sie da versuchen zu betätigen. Oft geht sie dann wieder.
Aber dann natürlich bitte etwas eingefahren lassen bis die Raumtemperatur erreicht ist, da sonst das Ventil wieder klemmt.


----------



## flowbike (21. Mai 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Das Problem ist oft wenn man z.B. von 5'C  auf 20'C kommt. Da klemmt das Ventil wegen dem inneren Öldruck. Sprich, das Öl dehnt sich mehr aus wie das Gehäuse. Viele habe daher ihre Stütze immer etwas eingefahren wenn sie im Winter oder Frühling fahren und es in den Keller stellen...
> Ich selber hatte das Problem auch sehr lange bis ich dann das Öl gewechselt hatte.
> Aber vielleicht war ja auch etwas darin verklemmt durch einen Fremdkörper...
> Hatte mich nur interessiert.
> ...


ich habe bei meiner ja das Problem, daß wenn das Rad länger in der Sonne steht, sich der Entriegelungsmechanismus verklemmt.
Da ich natürlich dann ungern mit abgesenktem Sattel losfahre, laße ich die Stütze deshalb beim Abstellen immer kpl. ausgefahren.
Würde es also tatsächlich helfen, die Stütze ein Stück eingefahren zu lassen?


----------



## hulster (21. Mai 2016)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich habe bei meiner ja das Problem, daß wenn das Rad länger in der Sonne steht, sich der Entriegelungsmechanismus verklemmt.
> Da ich natürlich dann ungern mit abgesenktem Sattel losfahre, laße ich die Stütze deshalb beim Abstellen immer kpl. ausgefahren.
> Würde es also tatsächlich helfen, die Stütze ein Stück eingefahren zu lassen?



Ausprobieren. Mein Ansatz ist zusätzlich, wenn ich das Rad raushole und in der Sonne stehen lassen muss, die Stütze ganz einzufahren, damit sie sich nicht aufheizt, da schwarz.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Mai 2016)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich habe bei meiner ja das Problem, daß wenn das Rad länger in der Sonne steht, sich der Entriegelungsmechanismus verklemmt.
> Da ich natürlich dann ungern mit abgesenktem Sattel losfahre, laße ich die Stütze deshalb beim Abstellen immer kpl. ausgefahren.
> Würde es also tatsächlich helfen, die Stütze ein Stück eingefahren zu lassen?


Ja! Oder den Hebel betätigt lassen!


----------



## hulster (22. Mai 2016)

Oder den Hebel drück bevor man losfahren möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (8. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ausprobieren. Mein Ansatz ist zusätzlich, wenn ich das Rad raushole und in der Sonne stehen lassen muss, die Stütze ganz einzufahren, damit sie sich nicht aufheizt, da schwarz.


Gestern ausprobiert: scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## jokumaxx (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo! Ich möchte mir die LEV DX 435mm mit 150 mm zulegen.
Wie lang ist der untere Teil das in das Sattelrohr einzuführen ist.
Ich möchte gern die ganzen 150 mm hub nutzen. So würde das ganze untere Teil bei mir im Sattelrohr verscheinden.
Ach ja! Ist die LEV DX das aktuelle Modell oder gibst da bessere oder neuere?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten im Voraus!


----------



## rmaurer (8. Juni 2016)

jokumaxx schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich möchte mir die LEV DX 435mm mit 150 mm zulegen.
> Wie lang ist der untere Teil das in das Sattelrohr einzuführen ist.
> Ich möchte gern die ganzen 150 mm hub nutzen. So würde das ganze untere Teil bei mir im Sattelrohr verscheinden.
> Ach ja! Ist die LEV DX das aktuelle Modell oder gibst da bessere oder neuere?
> ...


gib mal Kind Shock LEV DX in die Google Bildersuche ein, da findest du eine rasche Antwort auf deine Frage (übrigens auch in diesem thread hier!)


----------



## jokumaxx (9. Juni 2016)

Mei bin i bled!!!!...lach Gestern hab ich mir einen Wolf gesucht und heute beim ersten Klick!!!!
Danke!!!!!


----------



## static (9. Juni 2016)

jokumaxx schrieb:


> Ach ja! Ist die LEV DX das aktuelle Modell oder gibst da bessere oder neuere?


Die DX ist das etwas günstigere Modell ohne die Möglichkeit die Position der Ansteuerung zu verändern bei der die Position der Ansteuerung nur in 60°-Schritten (6 Stellungen) verändert werden kann. Bei der LEV in 20°-Schritten (18 Stellungen) So gesehen wäre die normale LEV das "bessere" Modell in der Produktreihe. Muss man entscheiden, ob man's braucht...


----------



## jokumaxx (9. Juni 2016)

Danke! Hab jetzt mal die DX für 289 Euronen bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (9. Juni 2016)

static schrieb:


> Die DX ist das etwas günstigere Modell ohne die Möglichkeit die Position der Ansteuerung zu verändern. So gesehen wäre die normale LEV das "bessere" Modell in der Produktreihe. Muss man entscheiden, ob man's braucht...


Du kannst bei der DX auch die Position der Ansteuerung verändern.


----------



## jokumaxx (9. Juni 2016)

Und worin liegt der Unterschied zu anderen Modellen?


----------



## rmaurer (9. Juni 2016)

jokumaxx schrieb:


> Und worin liegt der Unterschied zu anderen Modellen?


guckst du hier:
https://www.google.ch/search?q=kind+shock+lev+dx+unterschied&oq=kind+shock+lev+dx


----------



## static (9. Juni 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der DX auch die Position der Ansteuerung verändern.


Hast recht! Hab's oben korrigiert (DX: 60°, LEV: 20° Abstufung)


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend!!
Ich muss mich mal an euch wenden da ich ein Problem mit meiner LEV hab.
Sie senkt sich nicht mehr ab...leider
Was ich feststellen konnte ist das der Bowdenzug der aus der Stütze kommt mir irgendwie zu lang erscheint bzw ausgeleiert wirkt. 
Falls das dass Problem ist kann mir jemand sagenwie ich das wieder in Griff bekomm das der wieder mehr spannt?
Ist keine Integra.
Dank euch schonmal im voraus


----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2016)

wie wäre es denn mal mit " Zug kürzen "


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Mir ist der Zugspanner an meiner LEV verloren gegangen. Einzeln gibt es das Ding wohl nicht nachzukaufen, deshalb meine Frage an euch ob dieser Artikel kompatibel und verwendbar wäre: 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,110;search=kind+shok+adjusting;content=8;product=120861


----------



## Scuta (23. Juli 2016)

Es gibt jedes Einzelteil.... musst zu einem Händler der Kindshox verkauft.

Normal wird der aber auch passen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juli 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits!
> 
> Mir ist der Zugspanner an meiner LEV verloren gegangen. Einzeln gibt es das Ding wohl nicht nachzukaufen, deshalb meine Frage an euch ob dieser Artikel kompatibel und verwendbar wäre:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,110;search=kind+shok+adjusting;content=8;product=120861



Das Original:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Kind-...766140?hash=item2cae5b167c:g:pzIAAOSwNuxXa1J7

sieht fast genauso aus..ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2016)

Cool, danke! Werde den mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juli 2016)

aber bloss nicht den aus meinem link, oder???  ...die Versandkosten sind horrende.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2016)

Nee, nee! Ich bestelle den entweder bei bike24.de oder wo er sonst im deutschen Lande verfügbar ist. Mir ging es nur um die Kompatibilität weil in jeglicher Artikelbeschreibung nicht auf die LEV eingegangen ist. Aber, ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht warum der Adjuster auch bei einer LEV nicht passen und funktionieren würde


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Passt und geht


----------



## Holger1984 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich gehe mal aufgrund der regen Beteiligung davon aus das dies hier der allgemeine Technik Thread zu den KS Produkten ist!?
Aktuell macht mir meine 2016er Lev Integra das Leben schwer. Das gute Stück mag nämlich nicht mehr komplett ausfahren.
Genauer gesagt bleibt die circa 2cm vor Limit stehen, und ich kann sie von Hand bis zum typischen "Klock" Geräusch ziehen.
Dazu kommt das die auch um etwa diesen Wert wieder eintaucht - ohne betätigen des Hebels.
Druck ist seit Tag eins genau 200psi. Am Hebel habe ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Das hat alles wie beschrieben wunderbar funktioniert.
Was kann ich tun? Nach den Videos zerlegen und mal ordentlich schmieren? 
Ich würde das gerne selber machen da ich von langer Wartezeit absehe und keinen Ersatz habe.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Scuta (26. Juli 2016)

KS Garantie geht zackig. Zumindest bei mir wurde innerhalb einer Woche alles Kostenlos sogar 1x ausserhalb der Garantie die Kartusche getauscht.

Kenne das Symptom leider nicht um dir helfen zu können. Ich würde da nix rumbasteln...


----------



## Normansbike (26. Juli 2016)

Garantie 
Da wird Luft in der Ölkammer geraten sein...


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Garantie
> Da wird Luft in der Ölkammer geraten sein...


Wenn Kind Shock endlich einen Zettel beilegen würde der davor warnt an der Stütze im abgesenkten Zustand zu ziehen weil das ist der Grund für >90% dieser Defekte


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wenn Kind Shock endlich einen Zettel beilegen würde der davor warnt an der Stütze im abgesenkten Zustand zu ziehen, weil das *(ist)* der Grund für >90% dieser Defekte *ist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wenn Kind Shock endlich einen Zettel beilegen würde der davor warnt an der Stütze im abgesenkten Zustand zu ziehen weil das ist der Grund für >90% dieser Defekte



Das macht man eigentlich bei keiner Stütze, außer die mit festen Positionen.
Davon  ab ist die KS da noch am unempfindlichsten. Ich habe das schon oft genug versehentlich gemacht und bisher das Problem noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wenn Kind Shock endlich einen Zettel beilegen würde der davor warnt an der Stütze im abgesenkten Zustand zu ziehen weil das ist der Grund für >90% dieser Defekte



Dann gehöre ich wohl zu den <10%...ca. alle 1,5 Jahre bleibt die Stütze nicht mehr ganz oben, ohne vorher im abgesenkten Zustand am Sattel gezogen zu haben. So einfach ist es also dann doch nicht (immer)


----------



## Holger1984 (26. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Schade, ich hatte jetzt eher gedacht das mein Problem durch einen Service mit viel Schmiermittel zu beheben ist.
Wie gesagt es ist so das die gegen Ende ganz merklich beim Ausfahren auf einen Widerstand trifft den ich dann aber per
Hand überwinden kann (Fährt dadurch komplett aus, sinkt aber beim belasten wieder das gleiche Stück ein).
Als würde sie eben an der Stelle "etwas klemmen".
Inwiefern kann das eventuelle Öl in der Kammer das auslösen?

Meinen Urlaub über werde ich mich damit arrangieren, dann schicke ich die ein.
Behelfe mir zur Zeit damit das ich die Stütze insgesamt einfach höher montiert habe um das Stück das sie nicht mehr rausrücken will zu kompensieren. So lässt es sich zumindest effizient pedallieren. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich wohl zu den <10%...ca. alle 1,5 Jahre bleibt die Stütze nicht mehr ganz oben, ohne vorher im abgesenkten Zustand am Sattel gezogen zu haben. So einfach ist es also dann doch nicht (immer)


doch ist es. Du gehörst dann halt zu den 10%, so wie du gesagt hast.


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Juli 2016)

Man bekommt jede Lev zum Absacken auch ohne daran zu ziehen. Paar Mal ordentlich drauf plumpsen lassen reicht schon.


----------



## Normansbike (27. Juli 2016)

sorry

Aber Luft kommt in jedes System was mit Öl und Luftkammer nur durch eine Dichtung getrennt ist. Durch eingefahrener Stütze und Sattel ziehen etwas eher als ohne...
Doch die ca. 200psi werden sich mit der Zeit und der Bewegung sowie dem Verschleiß unweigerlich in die Ölkammer  bewegen.
Das hat nichts mit der KS zu tun , das ist 
auch bei den anderen so, RS ...

Daher empfehle ich auch bei mehrtägigen Touren eine Standartstütze zu nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (27. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube einfach, dass bei der heutigen Fertigungsqualtiät die Erwartungshaltung zu hoch ist. 

Es gibt kein mechanisches bewegliches Bauteil, was keinem Verschleiss unterliegt und defekt reistent ist.
Jedes Lager muss irgendwann mal gewechselt werden, früher oder später. Die Leute haben auch schon Hope Naben gekauft und ach einem halben Jahr die Lager gewechselt. Jeder Zug muss mal gewechselt werden. Etc.
Murphy bestimmt, dass Defekte trotz bester Pflege immer zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt auftauchen und somit für den größtmöglichen Ärger sorgt, dem man sich in einem Forum Luft macht.


----------



## Normansbike (27. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach, dass bei der heutigen Fertigungsqualtiät die Erwartungshaltung zu hoch ist.
> 
> Es gibt kein mechanisches bewegliches Bauteil, was keinem Verschleiss unterliegt und defekt reistent ist.
> Jedes Lager muss irgendwann mal gewechselt werden, früher oder später. Die Leute haben auch schon Hope Naben gekauft und ach einem halben Jahr die Lager gewechselt. Jeder Zug muss mal gewechselt werden. Etc.
> Murphy bestimmt, dass Defekte trotz bester Pflege immer zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt auftauchen und somit für den größtmöglichen Ärger sorgt, dem man sich in einem Forum Luft macht.


So und nicht anderst...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. August 2016)

Ich brauche bitte eure Hilfe:
Wer von euch hat solch eine Teil auf dem ersten Bild (nennt sich lt. KS "Actuator Lever" und hat die Spare Part No. P39 18) oder weiss wo man sowas beziehen kann? Letzteres ergab bei meiner Suche leider kein positives Ergebnis ...
Oder hat jemand von euch eine defekte KS LEV und kann mir diese in Teilen verkaufen?
Oder hat jemand von euch einen Rat wie man die Klemmhülse alternativ an dem Arm mit den fehlenden (Halb-)Ringen festigen kann?
Bin echt verzweifelt, dass ich anscheindend durch solch ein "Pfennigteil" die ganze Stütze wegwerfen kann, die über drei Jahre einen tadellosen Dienst verrichtet hat  ... 

Über eure Tips, Ratschläge und Hilfe wäre ich euch echt dankbar!


----------



## jofland (7. August 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> weiss wo man sowas beziehen kann


BC oder anderen guten Händler anschreiben; die können solche Ersatzteile in der Regel besorgen.


----------



## Groudon (7. August 2016)

Meine Lev 272 ist gerade ohne Vorwarnung während der Fahr kollabiert... Sie ist ohne Druck, lässt sich problemlos hoch ziehen und runter drücken ohne den Hebel zu betätigen. 

Schade, da es eine tolle Stütze ist. Da ich noch in der Gewährleistungsfrist bin hoffe ich auf Hilfe von KindShock.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Meine Lev 272 ist gerade ohne Vorwarnung während der Fahr kollabiert... Sie ist ohne Druck, lässt sich problemlos hoch ziehen und runter drücken ohne den Hebel zu betätigen.
> 
> Schade, da es eine tolle Stütze ist. Da ich noch in der Gewährleistungsfrist bin hoffe ich auf Hilfe von KindShock.



Würde es dann mal hier probieren. Sind die offiziellen Service-Partner von KS:

11Motors GmbH
Siemensstr. 12
63755 Alzenau
Germany
[email protected]


----------



## Groudon (7. August 2016)

Ich habe sie eben ausgebaut und gleich das Problem gefunden.

Bei der 272 ist das Bauteil, wo der Zug eingehangen ist, nur in das Rohr eingeschraubt. Und dieses Teil hat sich, wieso auch immer, von selbst heraus geschraubt. Es dient als Gegenhalter für den Luftkolben.

Wenn dieses Teil auch raus schraubt, sackt die ganze Einheit durch. Ich habe es wieder eingeschraubt und alles ist iO. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hulster (8. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe sie eben ausgebaut und gleich das Problem gefunden.
> 
> Bei der 272 ist das Bauteil, wo der Zug eingehangen ist, nur in das Rohr eingeschraubt. Und dieses Teil hat sich, wieso auch immer, von selbst heraus geschraubt. Es dient als Gegenhalter für den Luftkolben.
> 
> ...



Bekannt - und sollte man regelmässig kontrollieren.
Kündigt sich aber normalerweise an, da sie sich vorher auch schon nicht mehr ordentlich bedienen lässt.


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2016)

So - ich habe mien Stütze jetzt wieder montiert, das Gewinde unten mit Schraubensicherung versehen und eingebaut.

Nun folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich die Stütze komplett versenke (100 mm), unten arretiere und anschließend wieder ausfahren lassen möchte, fährt sie etwa 90 mm aus. Erst beim erneuten betätigen des Remote-Hebels fährt sie auf Endposition.

Wenn ich die Stütze nur teilweise versenke (60-70 mm) und arretiere und anschließend den Hebel betätige, fährt sie komplett aus.

Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich tun? Ich hab eine *KS LEV 272*. Garantie ist auch noch - daher vlt doch einschicken? Kann ich irgendwie den Luftdruck doch beeinflussen? Wie wird denn der Luftdruck von KS vorab eingestellt?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. August 2016)

Ich würde den Luftdruck prüfen und ggfs. erhöhen. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mit mind. 200/220 PSI am besten klappt.
Das Ventil findest Du oben unter der Aufnahme des Sattels. Dazu musst Du diesen und die Platte abbauen. Mit einer handelsüblichen Dämpferpumpe kannst Du Luft drauf geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. August 2016)

Geht angeblich bei einer Lev 272 nicht


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2016)

Ich hab eben nochmal nach geschaut - bei der Lev 272 gibt es kein Ventil oben oder unten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (23. August 2016)

> You cannot adjust the air pressure on the LEV 272 - it is preset at the factory.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...



Mit ziemlich viel Gefummel kriegt man das aber anscheinend doch hin: http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659-4.html#post11562670


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nochmal nach geschaut - bei der Lev 272 gibt es kein Ventil oben oder unten.


----------



## Groudon (23. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit ziemlich viel Gefummel kriegt man das aber anscheinend doch hin: http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659-4.html#post11562670



Das ist mir zu auswendig außerdem habe ich nicht die Werkstatt für sowas.

Die Stütze hat noch Garantie, also geht sie zurück zu KindShock. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die Stütze hat noch Garantie, also geht sie zurück zu KindShock.


Oder zu sixpack-racing, 11motors oder Wiener Parts. Die sind nämlich die deutschen Service-Partner von KS!


----------



## H-P (24. August 2016)

11Motors hat das bei mir super gemacht.

http://11motors.de/


----------



## hepp (25. August 2016)

Hier mal ein kleines Update für meine betagte Lev. Kastrierter XT M 8000 Schalthebel als Remote. Lässt sich in der Kombi Shimano SP 41 Außenzug und Sil-Tec Innenzug sehr angenehm bedienen und passt optisch perfekt zum rechten Hebel. Einzig die Position könnte noch ein wenig mehr nach links rücken, was bei mir allerdings schwierig ist. Hier wäre ein Bremsgriff /Schalthebel-Kombi mit I-Spec sicher variabler aber mit meinen ollen Juicy-Hebeln für die Code 5 kann man das vergessen.


----------



## hulster (25. August 2016)

Bikeyoke hat nen Hebel. Wahlweise auf Schelle oder mit Matchmaker/ISpec-B (bald auch ISpec 2).
Und ja - kostet Geld. Aber deutlich schlankere Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (25. August 2016)

Werde ich mal gucken, vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## hepp (25. August 2016)

Irgendwie falsch verstanden. Ich will keinen neuen Hebel, der passt mir von der Ergonomie und von der Optik her, weil ich jetzt zwei gleiche XT-Hebel habe. Sonst hätte ich auch Southpaw etc. nehmen können. Lediglich eine Schelle, mit der ich meine alten Bremshebel mit dem Schalthebel kombinieren könnte, wäre interessant.


----------



## freetourer (25. August 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Oder zu sixpack-racing, 11motors oder Wiener Parts. Die sind nämlich die deutschen Service-Partner von KS!



Sixpack-Racing macht wohl keine Service Arbeiten an KindShock Stützen im Rahmen der Garantie Zeit mehr bei OEM Artikeln.

Habe selbst über den Bike-Shop meines Vertrauens meine LEV dort hingeschickt, danach kam dann eine Email von Sixpack mit dem obigen Hinweis und ich hatte dann auch noch mit einem Mitarbeiter bei Sixpack telefoniert und nach dem Grund der Verzögerung gefragt.

Wurde dann von Sixpack an Wiener Bike Parts weitergeschickt gegen Vorabüberweisung der Versandkosten - Rechnung kam per Mail an den Bikeshop.


----------



## hulster (25. August 2016)

hepp schrieb:


> Irgendwie falsch verstanden. Ich will keinen neuen Hebel, der passt mir von der Ergonomie und von der Optik her, weil ich jetzt zwei gleiche XT-Hebel habe. Sonst hätte ich auch Southpaw etc. nehmen können. Lediglich eine Schelle, mit der ich meine alten Bremshebel mit dem Schalthebel kombinieren könnte, wäre interessant.



Könnteste höchstens mal bei Trickstuff schauen.


----------



## hepp (25. August 2016)

Da habe ich schon geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden. Vielleicht sind doch so langsam mal ein paar aktuelle Bremsen fällig.


----------



## quatauta (25. August 2016)

hepp schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden.



Mit Problem Solvers MisMatch Adaptern hab ich meine XT-Shalthebel an Avid X9 Bremshebel montiert:

http://problemsolversbike.com/products/mismatch_adapters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (26. August 2016)

Danke für den Link aber leider: 
There is *no adaptor available from Problem Solvers* at this time for these model number Shimano shifters: SL-M9000-I, SL-M8000-I, SL-M8000-B-I, SL-M7000-I, SL-M7000-B-I


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu auswendig außerdem habe ich nicht die Werkstatt für sowas.
> 
> Die Stütze hat noch Garantie, also geht sie zurück zu KindShock.
> 
> ...


 Die kleine LEV 272 hat keinen Druck sondern wohl eine Feder, da ist nichts einzustellen. Hast du evtl Sattelklemme zu fest? Funktioniert sie ausgebaut? Läuft Sie rauh beim Ausfahren?

Mit Garantie würde ich natürlich sonst einsenden


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

Seitlich Spiel!
Hab bei der o.g. Lev 272 seitlich Spiel (mittlerweile fast 1cm an Sattelspitze). Genügt da, wie bei Reverb zB, der Tausch der drei Bronzestifte?


----------



## hepp (26. August 2016)

Wird auf jeden Fall besser. Meine geht jetzt in ihr fünftes Jahr und ich habe vor drei Wochen die Stifte getauscht. Das Spiel geht nicht mehr ganz weg, weil wohl auch die Führungsbahnen auslutschen aber der Unterschied ist deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

okay, Danke. 
Also 3 Stifte a 50cent von Bike24 und evtl viel Fett.

( bei der 272 muß man nur oben öffnen und rausziehen oder ist unten auch erst die Ansteuerung auszuhängen. Sorry, fragt faulerweise kurz)


----------



## hepp (26. August 2016)

Hab keine 272 aber die funktioniert doch genau wie die anderen oder? Also erst den unteren Krempel ab, dann die Überwurmutter, dann rausziehen usw.


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

..der kleine Unterschied der 272 ;-)
..darum gehts eben, da es selten ein Video zu der kleinen Stütze gibt. Sie hat ja auch keine hydraulische Rückstellung, sondern fester (Luft?)-Feder.

@Groudon Mit los&raus&festschrauben von Zuggegenhalter meintest du dies unten am Ende der 272 oder direkt oben an Zugsteuerung


----------



## hepp (26. August 2016)

Aber vom Aufbau sieht das doch identisch zu den normalen aus oder übersehe ich etwas? http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/LEV-272.PDF


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2016)

Ich meinte das untere Teil am Ende des Rohres. Also quasi der Aufsatz, in welchen auch der Zug eingegangen wird.

Ihr meint also wenn ich oben und unten die Aufsätze von Rohr abschneide kann ich die Stütze demontieren? Kann ich eine stärkere Feder verbauen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123disco (26. August 2016)

..sorry, da hatte ich wohl was falsch gelesen und ich hab mit klassischer "Feder" oben Mist erzählt. 

Laut http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/LEV-272.PDF sieht es eher nach geschlossener Kartusche aus, mit "Luft-Feder" und die zu ist. (evtl gibt´s Spezis, die da Trick kennen, so ist erstmal wohl keine Federhärteverstellung vorgesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. August 2016)

Vlt kann man oben einfach ein Loch rein bohren und ein Ventil eindrehen.  :-D


----------



## Normansbike (26. August 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nochmal nach geschaut - bei der Lev 272 gibt es kein Ventil oben oder unten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Mach bitte mal ein Foto von deiner Stütze oben ohne Sattel und Sattelaufnahme.




Dort muß ein Deckel sein den man herausdrehen kann...


----------



## 123disco (27. August 2016)

..wenn man da Ventil nachgerüstet bekommt, kann man sich gleich hier noch bewerben  

https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/11...fe-ks-dropper-post-sattelstuetzen-service-mw/


----------



## Groudon (27. August 2016)

Da habe ich letztens erst geschaut. Da war nur eine glatte silberne Fläche 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (27. August 2016)

dann wird hier mit Stickstoffpillen gearbeitet. Auf keinen Fall öffnen!!! Das ist sehr gefährlich da noch hoher Restdruck vorhanden ist!

Arbeite gerade an einer Alternative...


----------



## Holger1984 (16. September 2016)

Ich bin es nochmal!

Als ich meine Stütze zum einschicken ausgebaut habe musste ich feststellen
das die munter ihr Öl in meinem Rahmen verteilt hat!
Es ist zum heulen. Weiß jemand ob das Öl welches KS verwendet in irgendeiner Form 
Carbon angreift? Es riecht ja schon ein wenig streng.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rmaurer (16. September 2016)

Holger1984 schrieb:


> Ich bin es nochmal!
> 
> Als ich meine Stütze zum einschicken ausgebaut habe musste ich feststellen
> das die munter ihr Öl in meinem Rahmen verteilt hat!
> ...


----------



## Holger1984 (16. September 2016)

Ach so, gerne auch konstruktive Beiträge.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rmaurer (16. September 2016)

Holger1984 schrieb:


> Ach so, gerne auch konstruktive Beiträge.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Um deinem Intellekt etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen:

Eine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage "beschädigt das Öl der Kind Shock LEV eventuell meinen Carbon Rahmen" wirst du im Internet wahrscheinlich eher nicht finden.

Du kannst dir mit google die Frage dennoch selbst beantworten indem du die Fragestellung in 2 Einzelfragen aufsplittest:

1) welche Art von Öl ist in der KS LEV drinnen?
2) Greift dieses Öl den Carbonrahmen an?

Zumindest mit englischen Suchbegriffen wirst du da sicher eine schlüssige Antwort finden, viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (16. September 2016)

Holger1984 schrieb:


> Ach so, gerne auch konstruktive Beiträge.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Generell ist das Öl nicht schlimm für Carbon, dennoch ist es zu empfehlen den Rahmen mit Spülmittel durch zu reinigen.

Lg Norman


----------



## Holger1984 (17. September 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Um deinem Intellekt etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen:
> 
> Eine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage "beschädigt das Öl der Kind Shock LEV eventuell meinen Carbon Rahmen" wirst du im Internet wahrscheinlich eher nicht finden.
> 
> ...



Wow, jemanden im Internet im einem Forum (noch dazu speziellem Unterforum) auf Google verweisen nachdem man selbst keine konkrete Antwort hat, und sich obendrein anmaßen über dessen Intellekt zu urteilen. Sorry, aber das sagt mehr über dich als über mich.
Das siehst du ja genauso. (Und jetzt schreib zu deiner Internet Rehabilitation ruhig noch irgendeinen überheblichen Dreck...)



Normansbike schrieb:


> Generell ist das Öl nicht schlimm für Carbon, dennoch ist es zu empfehlen den Rahmen mit Spülmittel durch zu reinigen.
> 
> Lg Norman



Ich danke Dir! Das reicht mir ja schon. Eine konkrete kurze Antwort von jemandem der davon Ahnung hat. Das Öl habe ich bereits aufgefangen und den Rahmen bestmöglich gereinigt. Ich wollte lediglich sicher gehen.

Vielen lieben Dank und ride on!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. September 2016)

Bei meiner letzten Wartung habe ich Öl mit 5W Viskosität verwendet welches sehr gute Arbeit leistet. 
Solches oder 2,5W ist vermutlich im Auslieferungszustand drinnen, sofern ich den Vergleich mit der Menge die in der Stütze drinnen war richtig interpretiert habe.


----------



## Normansbike (17. September 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Wartung habe ich Öl mit 5W Viskosität verwendet welches sehr gute Arbeit leistet.
> Solches oder 2,5W ist vermutlich im Auslieferungszustand drinnen, sofern ich den Vergleich mit der Menge die in der Stütze drinnen war richtig interpretiert habe.


Ja es ist 2,5wt. Jedoch auch ich kann nur 5wt empfehlen...


----------



## SteRau (19. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute,
gestern beim Biken ist mir auf einmal die Sattelstütze wieder hoch gekommen... ich vermute dass sich ein kleines Steinchen in die Dichtung gequetscht hat... nach ein zwei mal reinigen dachte ich es wäre draußen, nun ist es wie ein Glücksspiel ob sie auf ihrer Höhe bleibt oder net...
Ich will sie jetzt mal vorsichtshalber einschicken, weiß einer wo genau, bzw an wenn die geht?
Ist auch ne Ks Lev von 2012...


----------



## hulster (19. Oktober 2016)

SteRau schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> gestern beim Biken ist mir auf einmal die Sattelstütze wieder hoch gekommen... ich vermute dass sich ein kleines Steinchen in die Dichtung gequetscht hat... nach ein zwei mal reinigen dachte ich es wäre draußen, nun ist es wie ein Glücksspiel ob sie auf ihrer Höhe bleibt oder net...



Das liegt mit Sicher nicht an einem Steinchen. Schau ob der Abschlussring oben fest ist. Wenn ja, dann Stütze raus und schauen, ob die Endkappe unten fest ist. Danach ob Zug irgendwo klemmt. Aushängen und internen Zug und Remote getrennt prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (28. Oktober 2016)

Meine DropZone hatte es einmal, dass sie sich auf einmal abgesenkt hat. Es lag daran, dass sich in der Betätigungsmechanik etwas verhakt hatte, so dass der Hebel nicht wirklich selbstständig wieder in die "geschlossen"-Position wanderte.

Darum -wie hulster schon sagte- auch die Betätigungsmechanik überprüfen.



SteRau schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> gestern beim Biken ist mir auf einmal die Sattelstütze wieder hoch gekommen... ich vermute dass sich ein kleines Steinchen in die Dichtung gequetscht hat... nach ein zwei mal reinigen dachte ich es wäre draußen, nun ist es wie ein Glücksspiel ob sie auf ihrer Höhe bleibt oder net...
> Ich will sie jetzt mal vorsichtshalber einschicken, weiß einer wo genau, bzw an wenn die geht?
> Ist auch ne Ks Lev von 2012...


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2016)

Jeden Winter aufs Neue...

Funktioniert eure Lev bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt? Meine nicht. In der Garage ist alles noch i.O., im Wald geht sie dann nicht mehr runter (manchmal mit Glück ein paar cm). So war's letzten Winter und so ist es auch jetzt wieder. Auch direkt nach einem frischen Service durch 11motors.

Das Rad hat keinen großen Temperaturunterschied hinter sich (steht normal in der Garage) und der Schnellspanner ist auch nicht festgeballert wie irre.


----------



## hepp (10. November 2016)

Eigentlich funktioniert meine auch bei Minusgraden ganz gut. Ich habe nur ein dünnflüssigeres Fett zur Schmierung drin, weil sie mit dem normalen sehr langsam wird. Nur nach der Fahrt muss man darauf achten, sie eingefahren abzustellen, damit sie beim nächsten Mal auch wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. November 2016)

Meine LEV gestern bei -2 bis -3 Grad: Fährt träge aus, aber funktioniert. Dann später bei etwa 0 Grad: Nur noch leicht träger als normal.
In einem Satz: Bis 0 Grad funktioniert sie normal, darunter wird sie träge.


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2016)

hepp schrieb:


> darauf achten, sie eingefahren abzustellen, damit sie beim nächsten Mal auch wieder funktioniert.



Ich meinte, hier im Thread "gelernt" zu haben, sie ausgefahren abzustellen. Oder ises am Ende einfach egal?


----------



## grey (10. November 2016)

Die letzte lev (2014 neu gekauft sozusagen die serie bevor in lev/lev dx gesplittet wurde, wurde leider gestohlen) hat problemlos bei niedrigen Temperaturen funktioniert , auch nicht gehakt.

Die aktuelle (sicher älter, letztes Jahr gebraucht im ibc gekauft, war angeblich 2014/10 im service) funktioniert zwar prinzipiell, bei niedrigen Temperaturen aber eben auch kaum noch und vor allem hakt sie wenn sie höher geklemmt wird. Je tiefer und leichter (carbonpaste etc) die Stütze geklemmt wird, desto besser gehts. Als würde oben irgendetwas bei der Serie extrem empfindlich auf die Klemmung reagieren, und nein, ich red hier nicht einmal von 4nm.
Davon abgesehen kann ich bei der nicht einmal mit eine meiner 3 Dämpferpumpen den Luftdruck checken, da man scheinbar eine besonders dünnen pumpenkopf braucht.
Leider steckt die Stütze mit sehr wenig Auszug im Rad meiner besseren Hälfte und ist dadurch eigentlich unbrauchbar bei den temp.
Funktioniert deine etwas besser wenn sie tiefer geklemmt wird?

Ich denke es kommt durchaus auf das Modelljahr an wie zuverlässig sie funktioniert, meine letzte war eher ein fehlkauf.


----------



## hepp (10. November 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es so, dass sie bei der nächsten Nutzung klemmt, wenn man sie nach einer Fahrt bei niedrigen Temperaturen anschließend ausgefahren in den warmen Keller stellt. Stellt man sie eingefahren ab, reicht es, den Hebel zu betätigen und dann leicht am Sattel zu ziehen, um sie zu lösen. Von da an funktioniert sie ganz normal.


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. November 2016)

@pommes5 
Korrekt: Möglichst immer ausgefahren abstellen, und auch immer nur bei ausgefahrener Stütze am Sattel das Fahrrad anheben, falls mal notwendig!


----------



## pommes5 (10. November 2016)

Mein Rad steht in der Garage. Da ist es nicht so warm wie im Keller. Dann sollte ausgezogen also ok sein?

Meine Lev ist ca. 5-6cm aus dem Rahmen ausgezogen, steckt also nicht sooo tief im Rahmen. Problem trotzdem wie beschrieben. Geringe Sattelklemmenkraft ist ja ne schöne Theorie. Bei >100kg fahrfertigem Gewicht hat die Theorie aber ihre Grenzen, wenns nicht dauernd absacken soll.


----------



## hepp (10. November 2016)

@Jan_1968 Beim zweiten Punkt hast Du recht, den ersten sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (10. November 2016)

@pommes5
Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei: "Ausgefahren" hat nichts mit der Höhe der Klemmung zu tun! Und die Sattleklemme halt immer nur gerade so fest wie notwendig!


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. November 2016)

@hepp
Beim ersten Punkt wird die Stütze nicht kaputt gehen, aber ich würde halt immer möglichst alle Teile "entlastet" abstellen (wie z.B auch Schaltung).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. November 2016)

Ich habe mal von den Jungs bei sixpack-racing (machen den Service für KS in Deutschland) als Tip bekommen, die Stütze nur im eingezogenen Zustand abzustellen. 
Warum und wieso wurde mir seinerzeit auch erklärt, kann es hier aber nicht mehr so exakt und umfassend wiedergeben. 
Als ich das Teil zur Reinigung und Entlüftung mal komplett zerlegt hatte, war mir das auch klar.

Ach so, wurde hier ja schon mal gesagt: Nie das Rad am Sattel anheben wenn die LEV eingezogen ist !


----------



## hepp (10. November 2016)

@Jan_1968 Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht und bei "warmen" Wetter handhabe ich es genauso, jedoch war es nach den ersten Winterfahrten bei meiner so, dass sie nachdem sie ganz normal (wenn auch langsamer) funktioniert hatte und ich sie dann ausgefahren in den Keller abgestellt habe, sie bei Antritt der nächsten Fahrt klemmte und erstmal nicht abzusenken war. Das anschließende Gedrücke und Gewurschtel, um sie wieder frei zu bekommen, hat ziemlich genervt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, das könnte der Stütze nicht gut tun. Dies kann man umgehen, indem man sie wie eben beschrieben abgesenkt abstellt. Ich wende dieses Methode schon den vierten Winter an.


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. November 2016)

O.k, dann verbuche ich das als "ich habe etwas dazugelernt!".
PS: Das werde ich bei kaltem Wetter direkt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Hellracer (14. November 2016)

Ich lager mein Rad mit eingefahrener Stütze. 
Ich mach das aus dem Grund, weil bei mir wenig Platz im Keller ist. Fällt das Rad mal um und schlägt mit dem "Tauchrohr" irgendwo auf, dann ist das ärgerlich. 
Ist mir schonmal passiert, allerdings nicht mit der Variostütze. In dem Fall war der Schraubstock am Boden stärker als die Sattelstütze...


----------



## Normansbike (15. November 2016)

Wenn ihr die Stütze im Winter nicht benutzt lasst  den Druck ( wenn bei eurer Stütze möglich) ab und setzt ihn auf Ca. 30psi. Nicht vergessen sie dann im Sommer wieder auf Ca. 220psi ! Max. 250psi ! zu pumpen.


----------



## Andi_72 (15. November 2016)

Warum soll man die Stütze im ausgezogenen Zustand nicht "ziehen"?
Zieht die dann Luft?
Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert, und hab keine Probleme.
Häng das Rad auch oft an der Stütze an die Decke.


----------



## Jan_1968 (16. November 2016)

@Andi_72 
In ausgefahrenem Zustand kannst Du das Rad am Sattel jederzeit tragen oder aufhängen. Wenn Du das in eingefahrenem Zustand machst, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie Luft zieht! ...dann viel Spaß beim entlüften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (16. November 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Warum soll man die Stütze im ausgezogenen Zustand nicht "ziehen"?
> Zieht die dann Luft?
> Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert, und hab keine Probleme.
> Häng das Rad auch oft an der Stütze an die Decke.


Luft und Öl werden durch einen Kolben der mit Vierkantringen abdichtet getrennt.
Wenn du jetzt an der Stütze ziehst entsteht Unterdruck der dann wiederum geringe Menge an Öl herauszieht. Nicht in die Hochdruckkammer sondern in den Ausgleich.


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2016)

Kennt jemand den Unterschied zw. der Lev und Crux-I? Ist es nur der Unterschied in der Klemmung des Sattels (2 vs. 1 Schraube)?

Ich habe mit meiner Lev 272 aktuell massiv Probleme und der Service hat es bisher nicht beheben können. Nun gibt es die Crux-I auch in 27.2 und anscheinend sogar etwas länger. Daher die Frage.

Ich würde wohl sonst zur Thomson Covert gehen, aber die hat ein goldenes Rohr. =(


----------



## Hans (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Meine war undicht und wurde von sixpack-racing kostenlos repariert, und das, obwohl ich keine Rechnung mehr hatte, Top Service .
Ich hoffe, jetzt hält sie.

Gruß


----------



## Normansbike (1. Dezember 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Unterschied zw. der Lev und Crux-I? Ist es nur der Unterschied in der Klemmung des Sattels (2 vs. 1 Schraube)?
> 
> Ich habe mit meiner Lev 272 aktuell massiv Probleme und der Service hat es bisher nicht beheben können. Nun gibt es die Crux-I auch in 27.2 und anscheinend sogar etwas länger. Daher die Frage.
> 
> Ich würde wohl sonst zur Thomson Covert gehen, aber die hat ein goldenes Rohr. =(


Was hat sie denn!?


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn!?



Wenn ich die Stütze aus der komprimierten Position ausfahren lassen will, fährt sie nur etwa 80-90% des Weges aus. Erst ein erneutes Betätigen des Remotes befördert Sie in die finale Position. Das ist so beliebig oft reproduzierbar und für mich absolut nicht tragbar. Die Stütze war deswegen beim Service und kam unverändert wieder. Nun ist sie erneut da.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2016)

hepp schrieb:


> @Jan_1968 Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht und bei "warmen" Wetter handhabe ich es genauso, jedoch war es nach den ersten Winterfahrten bei meiner so, dass sie nachdem sie ganz normal (wenn auch langsamer) funktioniert hatte und ich sie dann ausgefahren in den Keller abgestellt habe, sie bei Antritt der nächsten Fahrt klemmte und erstmal nicht abzusenken war. Das anschließende Gedrücke und Gewurschtel, um sie wieder frei zu bekommen, hat ziemlich genervt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, das könnte der Stütze nicht gut tun. Dies kann man umgehen, indem man sie wie eben beschrieben abgesenkt abstellt. Ich wende dieses Methode schon den vierten Winter an.


Blubb, genau das hatte ich heute auch. Mein Bike steht in der Wohnung, und draußen hats halt gerade so 0-5°. Heute wollte ich ne Runde drehen, und anfangs hatte ich keine Chance, die LEV nach unten zu bekommen. Auf den Sattel geworfen, die Seilspannung auf Maximum, sogar manuell an der Seilbefestigung (extern) gezogen, nix. Bin dann halt so losgefahren, und nach 5-10 Minuten hat sie dann wieder angefangen zu funktionieren. Erst etwas langsamer, dann auf normaler "Wintergeschwindigkeit".
Ich hab das Rad jetzt mal mit eingezogenem Sattel hingestellt, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (2. Dezember 2016)

...ich habe das mit dem eingezogenen Sattel bei kalter Temperatur jetzt ausprobiert. Und ja, zumindest subjektiv war das deutlich besser!


----------



## Normansbike (2. Dezember 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Blubb, genau das hatte ich heute auch. Mein Bike steht in der Wohnung, und draußen hats halt gerade so 0-5°. Heute wollte ich ne Runde drehen, und anfangs hatte ich keine Chance, die LEV nach unten zu bekommen. Auf den Sattel geworfen, die Seilspannung auf Maximum, sogar manuell an der Seilbefestigung (extern) gezogen, nix. Bin dann halt so losgefahren, und nach 5-10 Minuten hat sie dann wieder angefangen zu funktionieren. Erst etwas langsamer, dann auf normaler "Wintergeschwindigkeit".
> Ich hab das Rad jetzt mal mit eingezogenem Sattel hingestellt, mal sehen was passiert.




Hinweis:

Falls Ihr das Problem habt könnt Ihr es wie folgt lösen:

Stütze ausbauen und ab ins Gefrierfach für ca. 30min.
Dann einbauen und sofort betätigen.

Wichtig! Entweder Stütze 1cm eingefahren lassen, oder den Hebel auf betätigt arretieren. Dann habt Ihr keine Sorgen mehr...


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2016)

Wieso?


----------



## Normansbike (2. Dezember 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wieso?


Wieso was...?


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2016)

Was bewirkt der Tiefkühlschrank in der Stütze meinte ich.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Dezember 2016)

Also,

Viele haben ja das Problem das bei Temperaturunterschied die Stütze nicht mehr geht. Oft vom kalten ins warme.
So wird sie halt wieder runtergekühlt um zu funktionieren...
Das Problem ist der Ausdehnungsfaktor des Öls zum Gehäuse. Der hohe Druck der dabei entsteht lässt das Ventil klemmen.
Sprich, verschiedenen Ausdehnungen von Materialien bei Wärme. Somit kann man sie dann beim runterkühlen wieder öffnen...


----------



## Groudon (3. Dezember 2016)

Und wir sollen also nach jeder Fahrt die Stütze in den gefrierschrank legen? Oo

Da kann ich als Ingenieur nur weinen über diese technische Panne ... Mir fällt zwar nicht sofort eine Lösung ein, aber so sollte es nicht sein! Kann nicht sein, dass der Kunde mit irgendwelchen Tricks sein Bauteil verwenden muss.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du nicht direkt oben am Berg startest und runter willst, und es nur darum geht, dass sich die Stütze temporär nicht absenken lässt, dann kann man sich die Tiefkühltruhe ja auch sparen. Dann fährt man halt stattdessen erst mal den Berg hoch, danach hat sie sich auch ausreichend abgekühlt (oder so wie bei mir bereits nach 5-10 Minuten).


----------



## Normansbike (3. Dezember 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und wir sollen also nach jeder Fahrt die Stütze in den gefrierschrank legen? Oo
> 
> Da kann ich als Ingenieur nur weinen über diese technische Panne ... Mir fällt zwar nicht sofort eine Lösung ein, aber so sollte es nicht sein! Kann nicht sein, dass der Kunde mit irgendwelchen Tricks sein Bauteil verwenden muss.


Stop!

Du sollst das nur machen wenn du sie gar nicht mehr betätigen kannst.
Sonst wie paar Zeilen weiter unten beschrieben etwas eingesenkt lassen oder die Betätigung arretieren...


Normansbike schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> 
> Falls Ihr das Problem habt könnt Ihr es wie folgt lösen:
> 
> ...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Dezember 2016)

hepp schrieb:


> @Jan_1968 Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht und bei "warmen" Wetter handhabe ich es genauso, jedoch war es nach den ersten Winterfahrten bei meiner so, dass sie nachdem sie ganz normal (wenn auch langsamer) funktioniert hatte und ich sie dann ausgefahren in den Keller abgestellt habe, sie bei Antritt der nächsten Fahrt klemmte und erstmal nicht abzusenken war. Das anschließende Gedrücke und Gewurschtel, um sie wieder frei zu bekommen, hat ziemlich genervt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, das könnte der Stütze nicht gut tun. Dies kann man umgehen, indem man sie wie eben beschrieben abgesenkt abstellt. Ich wende dieses Methode schon den vierten Winter an.


Blubb, heute auch probiert. Nach der letzten Tour bei ca. 3-4° in die warme Wohnung gestellt, und am übernächsten Tag (also heute) bei ca. 5° wieder raus ins Kalte. Die Stütze ging problemlos von Anfang an, top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (3. Dezember 2016)

Sag ich doch...


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich habe eine nicht-integra mit Carbonhebel und diesem Leichtkabel zur Stützenbedienung. 

Abgesehen davon, dass das Kabel bzw. die Hülle dank der Lagerung in der Verpackung ziemliche Wellen wirft und daher schwer zu montieren ist, finde ich die Bedienkräfte am Hebel sehr groß. 
Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich das Leichtkabel längt?

So habe ich am Hebel (trotz Festziehen des Kabels mit der Zange am Eingang in die Stütze) immer etwas Kabel, welches nicht ganz zurückschnellt...

Kann ich im Carbonhebel denn auch einfach einen normalen Zug (Schaltzug?) verwenden? Kabelhülle wird ja eine Schaltzughülle auch reichen. 

Ansonsten schaut der Carbonhebel ja ganz hübsch aus und ist in der Hand deutlich leichter als der normale Hebel...

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## hepp (12. Dezember 2016)

Klar geht ein normaler Schaltzug.


----------



## hulster (12. Dezember 2016)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und wir sollen also nach jeder Fahrt die Stütze in den gefrierschrank legen? Oo
> 
> Da kann ich als Ingenieur nur weinen über diese technische Panne ... Mir fällt zwar nicht sofort eine Lösung ein, aber so sollte es nicht sein! Kann nicht sein, dass der Kunde mit irgendwelchen Tricks sein Bauteil verwenden muss.



Nöh - macht nicht soviel Sinn. In der Zeit kannste fahren und die Temp gleicht sich eh an.


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2016)

Meine Lev 272 funktioniert wieder - diesmal hat der Service gute Arbeit geleistet. 

Ich suche aktuell nach der Zeta Carbon für meine Freundin - hat jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle? Bei den deutschen Shops finde ich nur die normale Zeta. Mein Mädel fährt einen Rahmen in S und einer sehr geringen Auszugslänge. Ich schätze mal etwa 120 mm. Daher sollte die Zeta mit 50 mm Absenkung für sie ausreichen (wir fahren zusammen gemäßigte Touren mit geringem Gefälle - die 50 mm geben daher eine ausreichende Sicherheit denke ich). Durch die Möglichkeit des Kürzens sollte auch ein gutes Gewicht am Ende heraus kommen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (4. Februar 2017)

Servusla zusammen,

kann mir evtl. jemand einen Tipp geben wie stark der Einsatz hier auf dem Bild festzuschrauben ist? Beim Öffnen der Kartusche ging das quasi mit 2 Fingern an der Zange auf 







Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand ob und wo es die den Abschlussring vom nicht beweglichen Teil (den mit der Dichtlippe dran) als Einzelteil zu kaufen gibt ?

Die Dichtlippe ist bei schon ziemlich rundgelutscht und hält nur noch das gröbste an Dreck ab ...


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob und wo es die den Abschlussring vom nicht beweglichen Teil (den mit der Dichtlippe dran) als Einzelteil zu kaufen gibt ?
> 
> Die Dichtlippe ist bei schon ziemlich rundgelutscht und hält nur noch das gröbste an Dreck ab ...


Vermutlich meinst du das hier?
https://www.bike24.de/p1121000.html


// Edit
Ich reg mich übrigens gerade über den Preis für die Abdeckkappe auf, 10€ für so ein Kleinteil.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Vermutlich meinst du das hier?
> https://www.bike24.de/p1121000.html
> 
> // Edit
> Ich reg mich übrigens gerade über den Preis für die Abdeckkappe auf, 10€ für so ein Kleinteil.



Top, genau das hab ich gesucht, danke. Also eigentlich die hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=120590;menu=1000,2,110;page=22

Aber umso besser wenn es die Dichtung einzeln gibt :daumen

Die 10 € für die Abdeckkappe sind echt grenzwertig, stimmt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2017)

Bei der Manschette bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die auch tatsächlich die Dichtung enthält... sieht auf dem Bild nicht so aus.


----------



## Normansbike (5. Februar 2017)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Servusla zusammen,
> 
> kann mir evtl. jemand einen Tipp geben wie stark der Einsatz hier auf dem Bild festzuschrauben ist? Beim Öffnen der Kartusche ging das quasi mit 2 Fingern an der Zange auf
> 
> ...


Nur leicht anziehen! Handwarm


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (5. Februar 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nur leicht anziehen! Handwarm



Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## killerschnauze (5. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand eine Bezugsmöglichkeit dieser Stangendichtung bei einem deutschen Händler?
http://www.theoringstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=649_690_480&products_id=41229
Quelle ist : http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
Habe bisher alle Dichtungen gefunden, nur diese nicht.
MfG
Martin


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2017)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsmöglichkeit dieser Stangendichtung bei einem deutschen Händler?
> http://www.theoringstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=649_690_480&products_id=41229
> Quelle ist : http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
> Habe bisher alle Dichtungen gefunden, nur diese nicht.
> ...



Vielleicht bei denen hier? http://win-ersatzteile.de/index.php...-stangendichtungen/manschetten/manschett-1-30
Leider keine Bilder dabei, aber könntest ja mal mit dem Bild vom ORingStore anfragen.


----------



## killerschnauze (6. Februar 2017)

Bei dem muss ich noch anfragen. 
Hat denn noch keiner hier den Service selber gemacht und die Dichtung getauscht?
MfG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (6. Februar 2017)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Bei dem muss ich noch anfragen.
> Hat denn noch keiner hier den Service selber gemacht und die Dichtung getauscht?
> MfG
> Martin



Hab zwei normale O-Ringe rein ( Ø10x2,5 & Ø10x1) ist zwar in der Theorie ein Pfusch aber praktisch gehts nicht schlechter ;-)


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir die letzten zwei Stunden mal die Anleitung fürs Entlüften der Kartusche zu Gemüte geführt. Das sieht ja soweit alles machbar aus. Die Teile die bei mir ersetzt werden müssten habe ich auch alle gefunden.

Kann man zum Öffnen der Kartusche jede beliebige Zange (wie heißt die genau ?) verwenden ? Welchen Durchmesser dürfen die Spitzen maximal haben ?

Hat jemand eine Lösung für das erneute Befüllen, die sicher funktioniert ? (@Zipfelklatsche hat das ja gerade hinter sich) Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, scheint das ne ziemliche Bastelei zu sein.

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, meine LEV hat mittlerweile mehr was von einer gefederten Sattelstütze :/

edit: Die Kartuschen scheint es doch einzeln zu geben: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=71938

Allerdings mit ~55 € Versandkosten ...


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (12. Februar 2017)

Also für jeden der nicht gerade zwei extrem linke Hände hat ist der Service locker machbar. War ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert wie einfach das alles gebaut ist. 

Für den Service der Kartusche einfach nach dieser Anleitung gehen --> http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2017)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Also für jeden der nicht gerade zwei extrem linke Hände hat ist der Service locker machbar. War ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert wie einfach das alles gebaut ist.
> 
> Für den Service der Kartusche einfach nach dieser Anleitung gehen --> http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html



Die Anleitung meinte ich auch 
Kannst du noch was zum Werkzeug und zum Befüllen sagen ?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (12. Februar 2017)

Der Stiftschlüssel hat Pins mit 2,3mm --> ParkTool SPA-2.
Zum Befüllen einfach das Führungsrohr mit IPF Körper und unterer Ventileinheit wieder in die Hülse stecken und die Position des IPF Körper nochmal prüfen.
Anschießend komplett mit Öl befüllen.
Dann den Trennkolben mit ausgelösten Mechanismus einführen bis die Führungsringe sauber im Rohr sitzen.
Dann nur noch die Verschlussschraube mit ausgelösten Mechanismus handfest einschrauben 

Funktioniert eigentlich ganz easy


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2017)

Danke dir, den Parktool-Stiftschlüssel hatte ich woanders auch schon gesehen.

Mit dem Befüllen meinte ich aber nicht das Öl (welches sollte man da überhaupt nehmen ?), sondern die Luft  
Also wo man durch dieses winzig kleine Loch die Kartusche wieder befüllen muss.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (12. Februar 2017)

Achso du hast ne Supernatural  sorry da kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, ich hab ne umgebaute LEV für interne Ansteuerung


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2017)

Ne, ich hab schon ne LEV (mit externer Ansteuerung).

Ich meine diesen Schritt hier: http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/co...5009-ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-photo-3.jpg

Beschreibung dazu: "Once the cartridge is reassembled and you're ready to add air, you have to get a little creative as some other threads have mentioned. I used a basketball inflater wrapped with electrical tape (there's got to be a better attachment that seals better - let me know if you're familiar with this) and my shock pump. **EDIT - you can actually use the inner plastic tubing from a standard piece of derailleurs cable housing around the inflator tip**"

Wie hast du das gelöst ?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (12. Februar 2017)

Das muss man nur bei ner Supernatural oder Dropzone machen. Bei der LEV wird die IPF Kammer ja über das AV Ventil bei der Sattelaufnahme befüllt 
Bei der Supernatural und Dropzone ist das nicht möglich weil da die Ansteuerung sitzt


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2017)

Aha, jetzt verstehen wir uns 

Dann kann ich ja mit dem Service anfangen, sobald die Teile hier sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. Februar 2017)

Ich überlege ob es möglich wäre eine Kind Shock Lev 272 mit einem Luftventil auszustatten.

Ist es korrekt, dass dies (KLICK) der Gleitzylinder inklusive der Druckkammer und Arretierung ist? 

Hat irgendjemand eine Explosionszeichnung der Lev 272? Mich interessiert, ob von oben direkt das Luftkammervolumen zugänglich ist. Wäre es nicht möglich dort ein Ventile einzubauen? 

Mir ist die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit der Lev 272 zu gering. Gerade bei einstelligen Temperaturen ist sie sehr langsam.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Mir ist die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit der Lev 272 zu gering. Gerade bei einstelligen Temperaturen ist sie sehr langsam.


Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist da was Nützliches für dich dabei:
http://www.peterverdone.com/ks-lev-27-2-rebuild-and-speed-increase/

Meine LEV ist aber auch gerade sehr langsam, trotz 250 PSI. Das PM600 beim Service war wohl einfach zu zäh, gerade bei kalten Temperaturen. Das muss ich demnächst mal durch was leichteres ersetzen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Meine LEV ist aber auch gerade sehr langsam, trotz 250 PSI. Das PM600 beim Service war wohl einfach zu zäh, gerade bei kalten Temperaturen. Das muss ich demnächst mal durch was leichteres ersetzen.



Das hatte ich anfangs auch, hab die Stütze dann mit RSP SlickKick geschmiert (geht auch super für Dämpfer und Gabel) und seitdem läuft sie wieder flott. Im Winter natürlich etwas zäher, aber das ist ja bei fast allen so. 

Nochmal ne Frage zum Service: Wenn ich das Öl in der Hydraulik ersetzen will, was nehm ich da am besten ? Irgendwas dünnflüssiges schätze ich mal ?


----------



## Groudon (22. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist da was Nützliches für dich dabei:
> http://www.peterverdone.com/ks-lev-27-2-rebuild-and-speed-increase/



Das ist ja richtig cool. Der Junge weiß scheinbar was er tut. Bin mir noch nicht gab sicher ob ich mich da heran traue aber Vlt Versuch ich es mal im Sommer.

Einzig vor dem Druck hab ich immer Respekt, falls mir etwas entgegen fliegt.


----------



## zymnokxx (29. März 2017)

Hallo in die Runde!

Jetzt hat es meine KS DX leider auch erwischt: Fährt normal ein und aus. Wenn sie ganz oben ist senkt sie sich aber ca. 1cm wieder ein und bleibt dann auf dieser Position. Service selbst kann ich nicht machen. Was meint ihr: Erst mal ignorieren und weiterfahren oder gleich zum Service geben? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der DX. Garantie habe ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## luCYnger (29. März 2017)

dann schnell zum Service damit. Von selber wird's nicht wieder besser, eher noch schlechter.
und
umso früher haste sie zurück und kannst wieder fahren


----------



## zymnokxx (30. März 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> dann schnell zum Service damit. Von selber wird's nicht wieder besser, eher noch schlechter.
> und
> umso früher haste sie zurück und kannst wieder fahren


Das war auch meine Tendenz.... Danke für die Bestätigung. Am besten gleich zu KS einschicken? Geht vermutlich schneller, als über den lokalen Radladen, oder? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (30. März 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Das war auch meine Tendenz.... Danke für die Bestätigung. Am besten gleich zu KS einschicken? Geht vermutlich schneller, als über den lokalen Radladen, oder? Was meint ihr?



http://11motors.de/

Die Jungs sind sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. März 2017)

Oder die hier:

*SIXPACK-RACING*
An der Steinlach 20
65474 Bischofsheim

Tel.: +49 61 44 / 96 00 863
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (30. März 2017)

danke für die schnellen Empfehlungen! Werde ich mir anschauen und berichten.


----------



## zymnokxx (30. März 2017)

Hier noch mein Nachtrag. Hatte mich schon über die Preise des Service informiert, dann aber nochmals die LEV unter die Lupe genommen:

Die kleine Feder war ausgenudelt / verklemmt und hat den Hebel nicht mehr ganz hoch gedrückt. Hatte noch Ersatz rumliegen und jetzt gehts wieder. 
Danke für Eure Ratschläge. Helfen sicherlich auch anderen Usern....


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. März 2017)

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## Velo-X (31. März 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Nachtrag. Hatte mich schon über die Preise des Service informiert, dann aber nochmals die LEV unter die Lupe genommen:
> 
> Die kleine Feder war ausgenudelt / verklemmt und hat den Hebel nicht mehr ganz hoch gedrückt. Hatte noch Ersatz rumliegen und jetzt gehts wieder.
> Danke für Eure Ratschläge. Helfen sicherlich auch anderen Usern....



Bei mir ist die kleine Feder durch.
Wo hast du denn Ersatz gefunden; habe bei den üblichen Shops nichts gefunden (LEV Integra).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymnokxx (31. März 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die kleine Feder durch.
> Wo hast du denn Ersatz gefunden; habe bei den üblichen Shops nichts gefunden (LEV Integra).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hab eine DX gebraucht gekauft und da lag schon Ersatzfeder dabei. Vielleicht bei KS direkt? Oder bei den erwähnten Service-Stellen?


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2017)

Weiss Jemand was ein Service kostet, wenn die LEV absackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (31. März 2017)

Steht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kind-shock-lev-2012-teleskopstuetze-weitergedacht.537426/page-59

Ob der Preis aber noch aktuell ist, weiss ich nicht.
Einfach mal bei 11motors, sixpack oder @Normansbike hier aus dem Forum anfragen! 
Oder selber machen:
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. März 2017)

Die Feder gibts bike24 einzeln als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Velo-X (31. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Die Feder gibts bike24 einzeln als Ersatzteil.



Die hier?:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=120717;menu=1000,2,110
Irgendwie sieht meine etwas anders aus....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. April 2017)

Laut Explosionszeichnung sollte es die sein. Bei einem € kann man aber auch nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand schon mal die schwarze Variante des Southpaw-Hebels irgendwo ausmachen können?






EAN-Nummer 4718287315514. In einem französischen Shop gibts den wohl für 58€, aber in Deutschland oder für günstiger hab ich den bisher noch nicht entdecken können.
Eine Carbon-Variante scheint auch zu existieren (EAN 4718287315484).


----------



## nimbus_leon (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde noch wahnsinnig: Die *LEV knarzt ohne Ende!!!  *(150mm Remote schwarzes Hubrohr 2015). Sauber gemacht hab ich auch schon alles.

Verschiedene Sättel hab ich auch schon probiert. Liegt es am Drehmoment? Gibt es nen Trick?

Hat wer einen Tipp was man dagegen tun kann? Bin mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden und hab auch erst kürzlich in den Southpaw-Hebel investiert.

*Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar!!! *


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82
Das silber an dem Hebel hat mich auch gestört, hab meinen dann eloxieren lassen. Preislich kam das in etwa aufs Selbe raus. Kann gerne mal nen Bild machen.

@nimbus_leon
Woher kommt das Knarzen denn genau ?
Bei mir warst immer die Fläche zwischen oberer und unterer Sattelklemmnung. Hab da dann ganz dünn Fett aufgetragen, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. Juni 2017)

@nimbus_leon 
Ich vermute auch, dass das Knarzen nicht die Stütze selbst intern ist, sondern dass sie im Sattlerohr knarzt.
Wie FastFabi93 schon sagt, sind hier die Hauptverdächtigen: (Übergänge bzw. Berührungsstellen) Sattelklemme, Sattelrohr, und die Sattelstütze. 
Nimm die Teile mal ab, reinige sie richtig gründlich, und mache sie fettfrei. Zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze kann man dann Polierpaste oder Zahnpasta auftragen, damit die Reibung erhöht wird. Die Sattelklemme kann man an den Auflageflächen und dort wo Bewegung rein kommt (Schraube, Gewinde, Schnellspannhebel falls vorhanden) leicht fetten.


----------



## Groudon (14. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @nimbus_leon
> Die Sattelklemme kann man an den Auflageflächen und dort wo Bewegung rein kommt (Schraube, *Gewinde*, Schnellspannhebel falls vorhanden) leicht fetten.



Das Gewinde würde ich persönlich nicht fetten. Sonst gebe ich dir recht. ;-)


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (14. Juni 2017)

Wegen Knarrzen:
hast Du schon den Sattel und die halbrunde Wippe darunter sauber gemacht, also die halbrunde Schale, welche direkt auf der LEV sitzt? Ist vielleicht Dreck drunter. 
Ich hatte diese bei der Erstmontage runtergenommen, nochmal saubergemacht, gefettet und auch den Sattel und alles sonst von jeglichem Dreck befreit.

Im Rahmensitzrohr kann auch Dreck drinsitzen. Von Zahnpasta im Sitzrohr würde ich abraten. Wegen dem Fluoridgehalt ist das Zeug chemisch recht agressiv. Du könntest auch Carbonmontagepaste von Dynamics nehmen, auch wenn Du kein Carbonrad hast.

Die LEV selbst ist eigentlich völlig unauffällig bzgl. Knarrzen.


----------



## jofland (14. Juni 2017)

Carbon-Montagepaste auf alle Stellen, wo Metall auf Metall liegt, außer in den Gewinden.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juni 2017)

Bei meinem neuen Rahmen musste ich auch penibel sauber machen, damit ich kein Knarzen mehr beim Sattel hatte. Ich dachte, das hätte ich beim ersten Einbau schon erledigt, aber ich musste danach nochmal ran



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Das silber an dem Hebel hat mich auch gestört, hab meinen dann eloxieren lassen. Preislich kam das in etwa aufs Selbe raus. Kann gerne mal nen Bild machen.


Hm. Für 60€ kriegt man auch schon den Triggy von BikeYoke. Hat die beiden hier schonmal verglichen? Im Triggy-Thread meinte jemand, dass der im Vergleich zum Southpaw relativ klein wäre, das spräche dann eher für den Southpaw.
Aber eigentlich wollte keine 60€ für nen simplen Hebel ausgeben. Oder ich säge doch nen alten Schalthebel um, wobei das dann wieder so klobig aussieht.


----------



## luCYnger (15. Juni 2017)

Der Triggy ist in der Tat minimal filigraner. Der läßt sich aber viel besser montieren. Während die Schelle des South-Paw ein Ärgernis ist. Preislich liegen die beiden nicht weit auseinander, aber halt im oberen Regal.
Bevor ich den Triggy hatte, fand ich den South-Paw am besten. Mittlerweile sind überall Triggys dran


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2017)

jofland schrieb:


> Carbon-Montagepaste auf alle Stellen, wo Metall auf Metall liegt, außer in den Gewinden.



Hilft carbon paste auch, wenn die stütze dazu neigt während der fahrt etwas einzusacken (stahlrahmen mit fluid film innenbehandlung mit KS stütze)


----------



## jofland (15. Juni 2017)

Wenn Du mit "einsacken" meinst, dass die Stütze in den Rahmen reinrutscht, kann Carbon-Montagepaste helfen, da hierdurch die Reibung erhöht wird.


----------



## Orakel (15. Juni 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das Gewinde würde ich persönlich nicht fetten. Sonst gebe ich dir recht. ;-)


Warum?
Bei mir kommt an jede Schraube Fett egal an welcher Stelle am Bike.


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2017)

jofland schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit "einsacken" meinst, dass die Stütze in den Rahmen reinrutscht, kann Carbon-Montagepaste helfen, da hierdurch die Reibung erhöht wird.



Ja, das meint ich.

Gracias


----------



## badbandit (15. Juni 2017)

ich habe auch den triggy und finde ihn sensationell.
abgesehen davon, dass er mit seinen gebohrten löchern echt gut aussieht, ist es sehr leicht und lässt sich super bedienen - in jeder noch so rumpeligen situation.

ich habe ihn direkt an die schelle meiner bremse montiert und würde ihn auf jeden fall bei jeder zukünftigen stütze wieder verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2017)

badbandit schrieb:


> ich habe auch den triggy und finde ihn sensationell.
> abgesehen davon, dass er mit seinen gebohrten löchern echt gut aussieht, ist es sehr leicht und lässt sich super bedienen - in jeder noch so rumpeligen situation.
> 
> ich habe ihn direkt an die schelle meiner bremse montiert und würde ihn auf jeden fall bei jeder zukünftigen stütze wieder verwenden.


Die Ispec/Matchmaker-Aufnahme fand ich auch erst ganz toll, inzwischen würde ich aber (ohne eines von beiden bisher getestet zu haben) eher zu einer normalen Schelle tendieren, da die Position des Hebels ja ansonsten von der Position der Bremse abhängt. Momentan experimentiere ich z.B. gerade mit dem Winkel der Bremsen, und ein davon unabhäniger Hebel für die Sattelstütze ist in dem Fall hilfreich.
Die rutschende Schelle beim Southpaw scheint man ja auch mit etwas Montagepaste in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## cubabluete (15. Juni 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> Warum?
> Bei mir kommt an jede Schraube Fett egal an welcher Stelle am Bike.


Dadurch kannst leicht das drehmoment übersehen. Mit fett am gewinde darfst nicht so anknallen wie ohne. Grundsätzlich ist fett gut weil sich die schrauben wieder leichter lösen. Man muss aber öfter kontrollieren ob sie noch fest genug sind vorallem bei den lagerschrauben. Die meisten geben loctite also genau das gegenteil damit sich nix löst.


----------



## rmaurer (15. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm. Für 60€ kriegt man auch schon den Triggy von BikeYoke. Hat die beiden hier schonmal verglichen? Im Triggy-Thread meinte jemand, dass der im Vergleich zum Southpaw relativ klein wäre, das spräche dann eher für den Southpaw.



Ja ich war das. Fahre mittlerweile wieder den Southpaw. Er gefällt mir von der Ergonomie deutlich besser und kostet nur halb so viel wie der Triggy.

Hinweis: Bike-components liefert den Southpaw entgegen des Produktbildes mittlerweile in schwarzer Ausführung, der neue Hebel hat auch weniger Spiel und ich finde die Montage mit der Schelle auch optisch gelungen, kann gerne morgen noch ein Bild reinstellen


----------



## rmaurer (16. Juni 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Der Triggy ist in der Tat minimal filigraner. Der läßt sich aber viel besser montieren. Während die Schelle des South-Paw ein Ärgernis ist. Preislich liegen die beiden nicht weit auseinander



ich finde wir sollten hier mal ein klein wenig objektiv bleiben:

Der BikeYoke Triggy kostet 60€ und erfordert noch eine Matchmakerschelle um 18€ sofern man den "Vorteil" der Matchmaker Befestigung auch nutzen möchte (Summe 78€)

Der Southpaw Hebel kostet 30€. Die Befestigung mit der Schelle ist überhaupt kein Problem sofern man Montagepaste verwendet, die Schelle bietet zudem den Vorteil den Hebel dreidimensional an die eigenen Präferenzen einzurichten, beim BikeYoke kannst du nur die Matchmaker Befestigung nach oben oder unten drehen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (16. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> beim BikeYoke kannst du nur die Matchmaker Befestigung nach oben oder unten drehen.



Hat man da nicht die Möglichkeit, so wie bei den Bauteilen von SRAM, eine von beiden nebeneinanderliegenden Gewindebohrungen zu verwenden und den Hebel somit etwas weiter rechts oder links zu platzieren?


----------



## Endurowanderer (16. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass das Knarzen nicht die Stütze selbst intern ist, sondern dass sie im Sattlerohr knarzt.
> Wie FastFabi93 schon sagt, sind hier die Hauptverdächtigen: (Übergänge bzw. Berührungsstellen) Sattelklemme, Sattelrohr, und die Sattelstütze.



Etwas OT: An meiner Stadtschlampe (Hardtail mit starrer Stütze) kämpfe ich auch mit Knarzen, habe ALLES (Sattelstütze aus Sattelrohr, Sattel ab, Schelle ab) auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und entweder mit Fett (Schelle, weil bewegliche Teile, sogar zwischen Schelle und Rahmen) oder Montagepaste behandelt -leider nur mit teilweisem Erfolg... *mitmeinemLateinamEndebin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. Juni 2017)

@Endurowanderer Dann würde ich mal in anderen Bereichen suchen, wie z.B. Rahmen (Riss!), Tret-/Kurbellager. Beides hatte ich schon an meinen Bikes als Geräuschquelle entdeckt, nachdem ich zuvor so wie Du gehandelt habe


----------



## Jan_1968 (16. Juni 2017)

...Sattelgestänge knarzt auch gerne mal in den Kunststoffbuchsen. Einfach mal Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellen, und hier großzügig ein paar Tropfen Öl auf Übergang Buchsen/Gestänge vorne und hinten geben.


----------



## luCYnger (16. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ich finde wir sollten hier mal ein klein wenig objektiv bleiben:
> 
> Der BikeYoke Triggy kostet 60€ und erfordert noch eine Matchmakerschelle um 18€ sofern man den "Vorteil" der Matchmaker Befestigung auch nutzen möchte (Summe 78€)
> 
> Der Southpaw Hebel kostet 30€. Die Befestigung mit der Schelle ist überhaupt kein Problem sofern man Montagepaste verwendet, die Schelle bietet zudem den Vorteil den Hebel dreidimensional an die eigenen Präferenzen einzurichten, beim BikeYoke kannst du nur die Matchmaker Befestigung nach oben oder unten drehen.


Wasn das für ne Art von Objektivität ?

Triggy hat ne Schelle zur Montage mit bei und Versand is included. Ja matchmaker Montage ist möglich und erfordert die entsprechende Schelle 

Southpaw für 30€ ? Wo ? Versand included ? Matchmakermontage Fehlanzeige ! Montagepaste ... Wenn man hat. Müsste ich auch extra kaufen.

Anyway. Muss jeder selbst wissen.
Mir taugt der Triggy und ich bin bereit ne kleine Firma im direkt Kauf zu unterstützen


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Hinweis: Bike-components liefert den Southpaw entgegen des Produktbildes mittlerweile in schwarzer Ausführung, der neue Hebel hat auch weniger Spiel und ich finde die Montage mit der Schelle auch optisch gelungen, kann gerne morgen noch ein Bild reinstellen


Nanu? Vor drei Tagen am Dienstag haben sie mir noch geantwortet, dass sie nur die abgebildete Variante liefern können (= silber). Hast du da neuere Infos?


----------



## Endurowanderer (17. Juni 2017)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> @Endurowanderer Dann würde ich mal in anderen Bereichen suchen, wie z.B. Rahmen (Riss!), Tret-/Kurbellager. Beides hatte ich schon an meinen Bikes als Geräuschquelle entdeckt, nachdem ich zuvor so wie Du gehandelt habe



Kurbel und -lager sind neu gemacht, nachdem es Spiel hatte, eierte und rhythmische Geräusche von sich gab.

Das mit dem Riss hatte ich auch schon befürchtet  bisher aber -Gott sei Dank- noch keine Bestätigung gefunden.
Bin zwar kein Lichtgewicht, achte aber darauf, die Stütze nicht zu weit aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen und setze den Rahmen auch sonst keinen besonderen Belastungen aus.

Es ist halt *kein* rhythmischen Knarzen, sondern mehr ein Knacken, und zwar bei unebenem Gelände (häufig, ist ein HT) oder wenn ich das Rad am Sattel (hinten) packe oder mir den Sattel vor den Bauch drücke, um das Rad eine Treppe hinaufzutragen (jeweils einmal, wie ein zurückspringen in eine andere Position).



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...Sattelgestänge knarzt auch gerne mal in den Kunststoffbuchsen. Einfach mal Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellen, und hier großzügig ein paar Tropfen Öl auf Übergang Buchsen/Gestänge vorne und hinten geben.



Hmmm... Dafür ist es eigentlich zu laut (eher ein Knacken denn ein Knarzen), aber ich werde mir die Sache nochmal näher anschauen, zumal ich ein Knacken reproduzieren kann, wenn ich nach dem Absteigen hinten an den Sattel fasse und z.B. das Rad daran hochebe 

Danke Euch!


----------



## rmaurer (17. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nanu? Vor drei Tagen am Dienstag haben sie mir noch geantwortet, dass sie nur die abgebildete Variante liefern können (= silber). Hast du da neuere Infos?


Ich hab vor 1 Monat bestellt und diesen Hebel bekommen:


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 1 Monat bestellt und diesen Hebel bekommen:


Hattest du die speziell angefragt, oder einfach nur in Erwartung der silbernen bestellt, und dann die schwarze bekommen?


----------



## rmaurer (17. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hattest du die speziell angefragt, oder einfach nur in Erwartung der silbernen bestellt, und dann die schwarze bekommen?


ok nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:

Ich habe den silbernen Hebel so wie er im Shop gelistet ist in den Einkaufswagen gelegt und einen Schwarzen bekommen


----------



## Scholzi (18. Juni 2017)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Kurbel und -lager sind neu gemacht, nachdem es Spiel hatte, eierte und rhythmische Geräusche von sich gab.
> 
> Das mit dem Riss hatte ich auch schon befürchtet  bisher aber -Gott sei Dank- noch keine Bestätigung gefunden.
> Bin zwar kein Lichtgewicht, achte aber darauf, die Stütze nicht zu weit aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen und setze den Rahmen auch sonst keinen besonderen Belastungen aus.
> ...


Hallo Endurowanderer,
es ist sicher die Stütze im Sattelrohr. Ziehe nach dem Fahren mal nicht am Sattel, sondern direkt am Aussenrohr der Stütze. Wenn es dann knackt, ist es bewiesen. Habe gleiches Problem mit meiner Fox Transfer, u. diese- verträgt nur max. 5,6 Nm Anzugsmoment an der Klemme, andernfalls läuft sie schwer. Ich hatte mit *Shimano Anti Seize* Erfolg. Kein Fett, auch keine "Anti Rutsch"-Montagepaste von Dynamic (Syntace) hat geholfen. Sattelstütze-Rahmenrohr u. die Klemme nach gründlicher Reinigung einschmieren, dann sollte es "knackfrei" werden. Viel Erfolg


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ok nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
> 
> Ich habe den silbernen Hebel so wie er im Shop gelistet ist in den Einkaufswagen gelegt und einen Schwarzen bekommen


Hm, scheinst Glück gehabt zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (20. Juni 2017)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo Endurowanderer,
> es ist sicher die Stütze im Sattelrohr. Ziehe nach dem Fahren mal nicht am Sattel, sondern direkt am Aussenrohr der Stütze. Wenn es dann knackt, ist es bewiesen. Habe gleiches Problem mit meiner Fox Transfer, u. diese- verträgt nur max. 5,6 Nm Anzugsmoment an der Klemme, andernfalls läuft sie schwer. Ich hatte mit *Shimano Anti Seize* Erfolg. Kein Fett, auch keine "Anti Rutsch"-Montagepaste von Dynamic (Syntace) hat geholfen. Sattelstütze-Rahmenrohr u. die Klemme nach gründlicher Reinigung einschmieren, dann sollte es "knackfrei" werden. Viel Erfolg




Oh, das werde ich mal ausprobieren (an der Stütze ziehen) und mich dann ggf. nach dem Zeug umsehen -besten Dank!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82: falls es noch nicht zu spät ist... ich fahre schon >2 Jahre den Specialized Single Ring Lever und bin absolut zufrieden. Montagestandard Sram, also Matchmaker-kompatibel, die Form des Hebels ist auch ähnlich wie bei den Sram Triggern.


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal ein Frage: Ist es so, dass die drei Führungsstifte bzw. Führungen mit der Zeit weiter ausnudeln? Mir kommt es vor, als wenn meine Stütze da zwar nicht mehr merkliches Seitenspiel hat als am Anfang, aber irgendwie klackt es quasi lauter, wenn der Sattel links oder rechts anschlägt (oder nur Einbildung?)


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juni 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @sp00n82: falls es noch nicht zu spät ist... ich fahre schon >2 Jahre den Specialized Single Ring Lever und bin absolut zufrieden. Montagestandard Sram, also Matchmaker-kompatibel, die Form des Hebels ist auch ähnlich wie bei den Sram Triggern.


Als Shimano-Fahrer ist Matchmaker eher hinderlich. 
Die scheints im freien Verkauf außerdem nicht so wirklich zu geben, zumindest finde ich nix. Momenten bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob einfach auf gut Glück bei BC bestelle, und auf eine schwarze hoffe, trotz gegenteiliger Auskunft des Supports. Nach dem Umbau auf 1x11 hab ich jetzt einfach mal den Standardhebel links zwischen Griff und Bremsschelle montiert.


----------



## rmaurer (24. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, scheinst Glück gehabt zu haben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 616021



Der Mitarbeiter von bike-components irrt sich, das Produktbild ist nicht mehr aktuell. 

Hab vor ein paar Tagen einen weiteren Hebel bestellt und wieder einen Schwarzen bekommen:






was jetzt? Soll ich anfangen Lotto zu spielen oder sind vielleicht alle Hebel seit geraumer Zeit schwarz, die LEV Stützen wurden ja auch in einem running change komplett schwarz gemacht.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter von bike-components irrt sich, das Produktbild ist nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> Hab vor ein paar Tagen einen weiteren Hebel bestellt und wieder einen Schwarzen bekommen:
> 
> ...


Du bestellst für mich. 
Werde dann wohl auch mal Lotto spielen gehen und dort bestellen. Ansonsten ist vor kurzem auch noch der trigLOC von Vecnum rausgekommen, der auch sehr interessant aussieht. Allerdings wieder 78€ teuer.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Frage: Ist es so, dass die drei Führungsstifte bzw. Führungen mit der Zeit weiter ausnudeln?


Tausche ich wenn ich die LEV warte ...


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Juni 2017)

@BlackKnight29 
Ich habe zunächst neu gefettet, und einfach die nächsten Führungen genommen (sind ja drei Führungsstifte und sechs Kerben), das hat geholfen. Lediglich die anderen Führungen des Gehäuses konnte ich nicht nehmen, weil ich dafür das Nadellager auch entsprechend versetzen müsste. Das hätte ich leider nicht so ganz gewaltfrei hinbekommen, und habe es lieber so belassen, weil der Aussenring des Nadellagers nur aus Kunststoff besteht, und schnell zerbröselt, wenn man dort falsch ansetzt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Als Shimano-Fahrer ist Matchmaker eher hinderlich.
> Die scheints im freien Verkauf außerdem nicht so wirklich zu geben, zumindest finde ich nix. Momenten bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob einfach auf gut Glück bei BC bestelle, und auf eine schwarze hoffe


Shimano, igitt 
Ich hab den SRL ganz einfach beim Spätzel-Eis Dealer um die Ecke bestellt...
Ich finde halt, der Southpaw (vor allem die Befestigung) sieht so billig und unsinnig konstruiert aus, dass es mir weh täte, für sowas Geld auszugeben  Das große S mag ich auch nicht besonders, aber der Hebel ist gut und das S kann man übermalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (3. Juli 2017)

habe mir den Specialized Hebel um 30€ auch angesehen, der ist komplett aus Plastik und wirkt deutlich billiger als der 5€ teurere Southpaw.

Von der Ergonomie her ist der SouthPaw jedem Matchmaker Hebel haushoch überlegen da man alles einstellen kann, ich finde er schaut auch besser aus


----------



## cubabluete (4. Juli 2017)

Der Southpaw ist lässig. Ich hab dünnes Doppelklebeband im Bereich der Klemmung um den Lenker gemacht.
Hält super bei nicht zu hohen Klemmkräften. Ist insbesondere bei Carbonlenkern von Vorteil


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab den Southpaw jetzt auch bei BikeComponents bestellt und ebenso die komplett schwarze Version bekommen. Evtl. gabs da auch einen Running Change bei dem Hebel, und alle neuen sind schwarz. Die EAN-Nummer auf dem Aufkleber der Verpackung ist nämlich gleich geblieben (4718287310854), die von mir zuvor gefundene Auflistung der verschiedenen Varianten hatte ja noch eine andere Nummer für den schwarzen Hebel (4718287315514).


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (9. August 2017)

Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo im Netz Explosionszeichnungen der Integra und/oder des Southpaw gibt?
Habe aktuell das Problem, dass der Hebel zunächst einen Leerweg macht bis der Schaltzug greift. Das nervt nicht nur beim Verstellen, sondern sorgt auch für einiges Klackern auf dem Trail, welches ziemlich nervig ist
Anscheinend scheint der Schaltzug jetzt zu lang zu sein... Kennt jemand so ein Problem? Und falls ja, wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Vorspannung einzustellen oder muss ich den Schaltzug jetzt nachträglich kürzen? Dazu habe ich leider nichts auf der offiziellen Homepage finden können, zu mal diese momentan teilweise auf einen Error hinweist.

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. August 2017)

Hatte ich auch schon. Da hat sich der Bowdenzug gelängt. Muß man neu einstellen und gut ist.


----------



## xYJJ_Ox (9. August 2017)

@Hammer-Ali 
Also dann tatsächlich den Bowdenzug demontiert und gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (10. August 2017)

Die Zugspannung kannst du doch am Hebel nachstellen 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. August 2017)

@xYJJ_Ox 
Bei dir scheint das Nachstellen am Hebel ja nicht mehr auszureichen. Hast Du die mitgelieferte "Schablone" noch? Damit kannst Du den Zug ohne viel Messaufwand richtig ablängen, siehe Bild 11:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...enkte-vario-sattelstuetze-ein.1497248.2.htm#1


----------



## hulster (10. August 2017)

Ich vermute mal, wenn die Zugnachstellung nicht mehr ausreicht, das die Klemmung in der Tonnenmutter ein wenig zu vorsichtig angezogen war und der Zug nachgerutscht ist. Also beim Nachtellen auch darauf achten, dass der Zug ausreichend geklemmt ist.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. August 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Die Zugspannung kannst du doch am Hebel nachstellen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Hatte bei mir nicht mehr ausgereicht.. ^^


----------



## pytek (7. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es jemanden noch interessiert, es gilt eher für Shimano Fahrer.
Beim Umbau auf 1x11 habe ich den Hebel von der LEV durch einen modifizierten Schalthebel vom Umwerfer ersetzt und mittels I-Spec an die Zee montiert.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Oktober 2017)

pytek schrieb:


> Wenn es jemanden noch interessiert, es gilt eher für Shimano Fahrer.
> Beim Umbau auf 1x11 habe ich den Hebel von der LEV durch einen modifizierten Schalthebel vom Umwerfer ersetzt und mittels I-Spec an die Zee montiert.


Hast du mal ein Bild ?


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild ?



Ganz normaler Schalthebel  

Habe einen ispec2-Schalthebel XT auch umgebaut nach Umbau auf 1-Fach (für Speci Command). Gibt einen Thread zum Umbau von jemanden.

Grüße


----------



## pytek (7. Oktober 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild ?



Leider nicht kann, aber morgen Abend machen. 
Es ist ein SLX Schalthebel.


----------



## pytek (7. Oktober 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Schalthebel
> 
> Habe einen ispec2-Schalthebel XT auch umgebaut nach Umbau auf 1-Fach (für Speci Command). Gibt einen Thread zum Umbau von jemanden.
> 
> Grüße



Ja irgendwo habe ich mal darüber gelesen. Aber das Innenleben des dort beschriebenen Schalthebels (war glaube ich LX) ist ganz anders als das des SLX.


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe den XT8000 geöffnet und die kleine Drahtschlaufe an der Rasternase ausgehangen. Ging mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher.

Wieder zusammengebaut und fertig. Leider habe ich keine Fotos gemacht...

Da die Schaltnasen sicher ähnlich bei Slx und xt sind, würde ich einfach mal aufschrauben und nachschauen, ob das dort auch so geht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (7. Oktober 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich habe den XT8000 geöffnet und die kleine Drahtschlaufe an der Rasternase ausgehangen. Ging mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher.
> Grüße


Hab doch noch Fotos gemacht. 
Weiss nicht mehr genau, aber wenn man die Feder aushängt kommt der Hebel nicht alleine in die Ausgangsstellung.





Auf diesem Foto sieht man genau den Abgeschnittenen Hebel(mit Edding schwarz angemamarkert).


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir (xt8000) geht alles brav zurück, da ja nichts einrasten kann.

Grüße

EDIT: habe nichts abgeschnitten am Hebel oä, du das Ganze ist voll reversibel...


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist ne schöne Anleitung dafür. Hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber Hebel absäbeln war mir dann doch zuviel des Guten.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Ho...per-Post-to-Shimano-or-SRAM-Front-Shifter,839


// Edit
Anscheinend gehts auch ohne. Hätte ich das damals schon gefunden, hätte ich vielleicht nicht den Hebel gekauft.
https://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/2...n-bike-front-shifter-activate-a-dropper-post/


----------



## hulster (8. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man keinen alten Schalthebel rumliegen hat, kann man auch nen BikeYoke Triggy nehmen. Für den gibt es Adapter auf Ispec, so dass man trotzdem an die Bremse montieren kann.


----------



## Endurowanderer (8. Oktober 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen alten Schalthebel rumliegen hat, kann man auch nen BikeYoke Triggy nehmen. Für den gibt es Adapter auf Ispec, so dass man trotzdem an die Bremse montieren kann.



DAS würde ich dann wahrscheinlich dem Verbau so eines "Monstrums" von Umwerfer-Schalthebel vorziehen


----------



## hepp (9. Oktober 2017)

Warum Monstrum? Wenn Du links und rechts die gleichen Hebel hast, finde ich das unauffälliger, als einen Hebel vom Fremdhersteller, auch wenn der optisch filigraner ist. Ich hab auch einen 8000er I-SpecII Hebel umgebaut, um einen der Schalter "erleichtert" und an meinen Guide-Bremshebel angehangen. Und von der Ergonomie her ist es auch top.


----------



## zymnokxx (9. Oktober 2017)

hepp schrieb:


> Warum Monstrum? Wenn Du links und rechts die gleichen Hebel hast, finde ich das unauffälliger, als einen Hebel vom Fremdhersteller, auch wenn der optisch filigraner ist. Ich hab auch einen 8000er I-SpecII Hebel umgebaut, um einen der Schalter "erleichtert" und an meinen Guide-Bremshebel angehangen. Und von der Ergonomie her ist es auch top.


sehe ich auch so und fahre seit mehr als einem Jahr mit dem umgebauten Schalthebel rum, ohne Probleme. Ergonomie gefällt mir besser als der mitgelieferte von KS, geringes Mehrgewicht nehme ich da gerne in Kauf und das Cockpit sieht aufgeräumt und symetrisch aus.


----------



## Hans (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab den von KS


----------



## Endurowanderer (10. Oktober 2017)

Dass ich einen filigranen Hebel (ohne großes Gehäuse dran) der Symmetrie vorziehe, ist wohl Geschmackssache 

Von daher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (10. Oktober 2017)

Hi. Ich habe hier eine Integra 30,9 x 125. Keine vier Wochen im Einsatz, da bei mein Canyon Nerve letzes Jahr der Rahmen kaputt gegangen ist. Nach Austausch des Rahmens, hatte ich das Nerve verkauft und der neue Besitzer wollte die Sattelstütze nicht. Sie liegt hier nun ein Jahr herum und hat sogar vom herumliegen Spiel bekommen. D.h. sie senkt sich etwas ab.

Ich würde die Sattelstütze gerne verkaufen (mit Beleg). Die Frage ist, ob das Absenken jemand selbst beheben kann oder ich eine Wartung machen lassen soll und dann verkaufen soll?

Danke und Gruß

Thilo


----------



## rmaurer (10. Oktober 2017)

olihT schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das Absenken jemand selbst beheben kann oder ich eine Wartung machen lassen soll und dann verkaufen soll?



Da war mal so ein Thread über die Stütze mit fast 3000 posts, wenn man in dem nach "absenken" gesucht hat fand man so alles mögliche, z.b Hinweise auf eine Zusammenbauanleitung auf mtbr


----------



## pytek (10. Oktober 2017)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sattelstütze gerne verkaufen (mit Beleg). Die Frage ist, ob das Absenken jemand selbst beheben kann oder ich eine Wartung machen lassen soll und dann verkaufen soll?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Thilo



Bei mir hat Service geholfen.


----------



## hulster (10. Oktober 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab den von KS



Ist aber glaube ich teuerer als der von BikeYoke und es gibt keine Adapter auf die üblichen Bremshebel. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## rmaurer (10. Oktober 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist aber glaube ich teuerer als der von BikeYoke und es gibt keine Adapter auf die üblichen Bremshebel. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


Ja.

BikeYoke 60€ (+18€ falls man noch einen Adapter braucht)
Kind Shock 35€

Hatte beide da und der Kind Shock gefiel mir von der Ergonomie deutlich besser


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Oktober 2017)

Und der Kind Shock Hebel ist seit diesem Jahr übrigens auch komplett schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ispec2-Hebel XT800=26€...


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Januar 2018)

Gibts bei der LEV eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit zur "Schnellentlüftung" wie bei der Reverb?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-7#post-13487347

Die normale Anleitung zum Rebuild kenne ich, aber da schlägt er sich ja noch mit der genauen Position des IFPs und dem Einbau herum.

Meine 150er hat noch diesen Monat Garantie und seitliches Spiel sowie Riefen, die würde ich also diesen Monat einschicken wollen, aber meine alte 125er sinkt inzwischen ein, wie ich gerade nach nem Service festgestellt habe.


----------



## mw01 (9. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2018)

Preis?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Februar 2018)

Preis 2


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...


----------



## hulster (26. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...



Remote oder Integra. Aber egal - unten kontrollieren ob alle Schrauben fest sind. Oben die Überwurf-Endkappe Tauchrohr.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Remote oder Integra. Aber egal - unten kontrollieren ob alle Schrauben fest sind. Oben die Überwurf-Endkappe Tauchrohr.



Es ist die alte ohne integra - mit Remote und Abgang außen bei der Klemme am. Die hat einfach nur Kind Shock LEV geheißen.

Die Tauchrohr Kappe ist fest. Rest kontrolliere ich heute Abend! habe sie seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen geholt. Danke!


----------



## cubabluete (26. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...


Da geht selber nix mehr. Wirst einschicken müssen.


----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...



http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Gegen das Einsacken hat bei mir nur entlüften geholfen. Hab es allerdings einen freundlichen Schrauber hier aus dem Forum machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es ist die alte ohne integra - mit Remote und Abgang außen bei der Klemme am. Die hat einfach nur Kind Shock LEV geheißen.
> 
> Die Tauchrohr Kappe ist fest. Rest kontrolliere ich heute Abend! habe sie seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen geholt. Danke!


Kann man sie oben unter den Platten von der Sattelbefestigung mit Luft befüllen!? Ist eine Kappe drauf!


----------



## jofland (26. März 2018)

Der Luftdruck oben an der Kappe regelt nur die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Der Luftdruck oben an der Kappe regelt nur die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.


Darum geht es nicht!
Es ist für mich wichtig um ihm helfen zu können da LEV mit einem geschlossenen System gearbeitet hat, als Stickstofftabletten...


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht!
> Es ist für mich wichtig um ihm helfen zu können da LEV mit einem geschlossenen System gearbeitet hat, als Stickstofftabletten...


Ja, kann man.


----------



## rmaurer (26. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...



Bevor du die Stütze anhand der mtbr Anleitung zerlegst würde ich abwarten ob das Absinken noch schlimmer wird weil dann könntest du gleich die Dichtungen mit tauschen und die Ursachen beseitigen. Ich hoffe du bist nicht Einer der das Rad ständig an der eingefahrenen Stütze hochhebt, das verursacht nämlich den Lufteintritt in vielen Fällen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Bevor du die Stütze anhand der mtbr Anleitung zerlegst würde ich abwarten ob das Absinken noch schlimmer wird weil dann könntest du gleich die Dichtungen mit tauschen und die Ursachen beseitigen. Ich hoffe du bist nicht Einer der das Rad ständig an der eingefahrenen Stütze hochhebt, das verursacht nämlich den Lufteintritt in vielen Fällen.


Ich mache das normalerweise nicht, aber ja, es ist mir in letzter Zeit zweimal passiert (einladen ins neue Auto und ich hab schnell hingreifen müssen, weil ich sonst mit dem Pedal was zerkratzt hätte .Beim alten Auto hätte ich das nicht getan *g*). Entlüften mit einem Kabelbinder oder so geht nicht? (so wie bei Gabeln).


----------



## Normansbike (27. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich mache das normalerweise nicht, aber ja, es ist mir in letzter Zeit zweimal passiert (einladen ins neue Auto und ich hab schnell hingreifen müssen, weil ich sonst mit dem Pedal was zerkratzt hätte .Beim alten Auto hätte ich das nicht getan *g*). Entlüften mit einem Kabelbinder oder so geht nicht? (so wie bei Gabeln).


Nein!
Da wird schon etwas Luft in der Ölkammer und Öl in der Luftkammer sein...
Ich kann dir gerne helfen, aber bin erstmal für zwei Wochen im Urlaub...


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nein!
> Da wird schon etwas Luft in der Ölkammer und Öl in der Luftkammer sein...
> Ich kann dir gerne helfen, aber bin erstmal für zwei Wochen im Urlaub...


Ich hab's gar nicht eilig.  Wenn das wirklich geht wär's extrem nett! Kriegst natürlich auch was dafür...


----------



## scratch_a (27. März 2018)

Ich kann dir sagen, @Normansbike macht das sehr gut und weiß, was er tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (28. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...


Ich würde sie 4mm höher stellen, noch eine Saison fahren und dann weiterschauen.


----------



## Normansbike (28. März 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich würde sie 4mm höher stellen, noch eine Saison fahren und dann weiterschauen.




sie wird bis ganz nach oben fahren, dann aber wenn man sich drauf setzt 4mm absacken. Das fühlt sich bescheiden an und beim aufsteigen hat man erstmal das Gefühl der Sattel sei zu hoch...


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. März 2018)

Ist doch kein Drama. Besser als ausbauen, wegschicken, warten, Geld bezahlen und einbauen nur um 2 Monate später vielleicht zu merken, dass man eigentlich eh Mal wieder ein neues Bike wollte


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine LEV aus dem Jahr 2014 im Einsatz. Leider federt sie nun etwa 4mm ein, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Hat jemand eine IDee was ich da selbst machen kann? Ein Service um über 100 EUR ist mir zu arg...



kannst dich daran orientieren, dichtungen bekommst du bei http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de/
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Drama. Besser als ausbauen, wegschicken, warten, Geld bezahlen und einbauen nur um 2 Monate später vielleicht zu merken, dass man eigentlich eh Mal wieder ein neues Bike wollte


Komisch, ich hab meine LEV ans neue Bike übernommen.


----------



## Normansbike (29. März 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab meine LEV ans neue Bike übernommen.


Du hast doch keine Ahnung! Wenn die Kette abgerockt ist gibts halt ein neues Bike, was soll’s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (1. Juni 2018)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Ich habe eine "normale" LEV, so ca. von 2014 schätze ich, ohne Integra, also Seilzug an der Sattelrohr-Oberkante und 150mm Verstellweg.
Trotz des Baujahres nicht abgerockt, da ich sie allein in den letzten zwei Jahren kaum benutzt habe.

Der Sattel wird mit *zwei* gegeneinander wirkenden Schrauben befestigt und in der Neigung vertstellt -und hier liegt nun bei mir der Hase im Pfeffer: Egal wie fest oder lose ich diese Schrauben anziehe, man kann die Sattelnase etwas auf und ab bewegen, begleitet von einem Knacken/Knarzen. Die Bewegung findet definitiv oberhalb vom Tauchrohr-Ende statt, also in den Teilen, die zur Sattelbefestigung dienen.

Es strotzt bereits alles vor Montagepaste; wirklich jede Kontaktfläche von Metall auf Metall, aber es bleibt bei der Beweglichkeit und dem Knarzen 
Letzteres tritt vor allem bei Gewichtsverlagerungen in schwierigen Passagen auf, aber bisweilen auch beim Pedalieren (ist ja anteilig auch eine Gewichtsverlagerung, wenn auch eher rechts/links statt vorn/hinten).

Frage 1: Ist das bei Euch auch so?
Frage 2: Kennt jemand ein wirksames Mittel dagegen?

Vielen Dank,
derEndurowanderer


----------



## killerschnauze (1. Juni 2018)

Sandpapier gefaltet dazwischen packen, Funktioniert bei mir schon seit Jahren knarzfrei.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Juni 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich auch öfter. Was bei mir bisher immer hilft, Drehmomentschlüssel auf 10nm einstellen und die Schrauben damit anziehen. Dann ist bei mir Ruhe. Ohne Drehmoment lässt sich das meines Erachtens schwer einschätzen, wie stark man anziehen kann. 10nm für diese Schrauben ist schon ordentlich, aber steht so ja dabei. Falls die Platte oben schon recht verbogen sein sollte, evtl. dann diese tauschen?


----------



## Endurowanderer (4. Juni 2018)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Sandpapier gefaltet dazwischen packen, Funktioniert bei mir schon seit Jahren knarzfrei.



Ähm, um die Rails dann?
Weil die Bewegung scheint mir zwischen Stütze und "Kopf" zu sein, nicht so, dass sich die Rails im Kopf bewegen...




scratch_a schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch öfter. Was bei mir bisher immer hilft, Drehmomentschlüssel auf 10nm einstellen und die Schrauben damit anziehen. Dann ist bei mir Ruhe. Ohne Drehmoment lässt sich das meines Erachtens schwer einschätzen, wie stark man anziehen kann. 10nm für diese Schrauben ist schon ordentlich, aber steht so ja dabei. Falls die Platte oben schon recht verbogen sein sollte, evtl. dann diese tauschen?



Wäre insofern eine Maßnahme, als dass ein Drehmomentschlüssel verfügbar ist 
Platte tauschen? Wäre vielleicht auch eine Option, aber woher bekomme ich eine neue? (weiß grad' nichtmal, woher die Stütze ist, da eine Freundin sie für mich mitbestellt hat)

Danke Euch schonmal!


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/Sattelklemmplatte-oben-fuer-LEV-p34744/


----------



## killerschnauze (4. Juni 2018)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ähm, um die Rails dann?
> Weil die Bewegung scheint mir zwischen Stütze und "Kopf" zu sein, nicht so, dass sich die Rails im Kopf bewegen...
> 
> 
> ...



Sandpapier zwischen Stütze und unterer Platte. Dort ist nämlich Bewegung und daher kommt das knarzen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (4. Juni 2018)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Sandpapier zwischen Stütze und unterer Platte. Dort ist nämlich Bewegung und daher kommt das knarzen.



Ok...
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sich *alles* bewegt, also auch die ovale Aufnahme um das Standrohr herum.
Ich probiere das einmal mit dem Sandpapier! 
Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn es nicht mehr knarzt!


----------



## Andi_72 (19. August 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Remote oder Integra. Aber egal - unten kontrollieren ob alle Schrauben fest sind. Oben die Überwurf-Endkappe Tauchrohr.



Moin!
Meine LEV 150 sackte auf der letzten Tour auch auf einmal ab. Die untere Kappe hatte sich um einige Gewindegänge gelöst...
Kappe festgezogen, und alles läuft wieder normal. Verstehe nur nicht, was das mit der Kappe zu tun hat?


----------



## sp00n82 (19. August 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meine LEV 150 sackte auf der letzten Tour auch auf einmal ab. Die untere Kappe hatte sich um einige Gewindegänge gelöst...
> Kappe festgezogen, und alles läuft wieder normal. Verstehe nur nicht, was das mit der Kappe zu tun hat?


Wenn die Kappe unten locker ist, rutschen die ganzen Innereien entsprechend mit nach unten.


----------



## Andi_72 (19. August 2018)

Aber die Innereien sitzen doch fest im oberen Rohr. Die Kappe dient dem Staubschutz und schützt den Umlenkmechanismuss. Wäre das Innenleben lose, würde es doch runterrutschen, und der Umlenkhebel käme gegen den Boden der Kappe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. August 2018)

Ich hab hier noch ne 125er LEV rumliegen, die hab ich mir gerade mal angeschaut. Die Kappe hat einen umlaufenden Grat (Erhebung) und der Auslösemechanismus hat eine Nut an den seitlichen Enden, somit wird der Mechanismus dann von der Kappe fixiert, wenn sie festgeschraubt ist. Und wenn die Kappe etwas locker ist, greift diese Fixierung nicht mehr, und das komplette Innenleben kann nach unten rutschen.


----------



## Normansbike (19. August 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meine LEV 150 sackte auf der letzten Tour auch auf einmal ab. Die untere Kappe hatte sich um einige Gewindegänge gelöst...
> Kappe festgezogen, und alles läuft wieder normal. Verstehe nur nicht, was das mit der Kappe zu tun hat?


 Wenn die Kappe lose ist,  rutscht das Gestänge mit dem Mechanismus nach unten und das von oben kommende Seil wird somit kürzer und betätigt den Auslöser.


----------



## Normansbike (19. August 2018)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Aber die Innereien sitzen doch fest im oberen Rohr. Die Kappe dient dem Staubschutz und schützt den Umlenkmechanismuss. Wäre das Innenleben lose, würde es doch runterrutschen, und der Umlenkhebel käme gegen den Boden der Kappe?



Die Kappe hält das Tauchrohr mit dem Auslöser durch eine Nut fest.
Dreh sie mal ab und schau es dir an, aber aufpassen! Nicht dann die Stütze nach unten drücken, das Seil würde sonst reißen können.


----------



## Andi_72 (20. August 2018)

So genau hatte ich mir das nicht angeschaut. Mit dem Grat macht das dann Sinn.


----------



## weezeewee (9. Juni 2019)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Sandpapier gefaltet dazwischen packen, Funktioniert bei mir schon seit Jahren knarzfrei.



Das werde ich jetzt auch mal ausprobieren, danke für den Tipp 
Gefaltet heißt einfach u dann jeweils die rauen Seiten in Richtung Metal zeigend einklemmen? Über die volle Fläche der „Kuhle“? Musst du das oft erneuern? Welche Körnung hast du da verwendet?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2019)

Nehmt doch Carbonpaste! Die hat Kügelchen mit drin und hält ebenfalls sehr gut...


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (15. Juni 2019)

Schonwider was gelernt, früher hieß das einfach mal Montagepaste.


----------



## hulster (15. Juni 2019)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> Schonwider was gelernt, früher hieß das einfach mal Montagepaste.



Nein - die klassische immer noch existierende Montagepaste gibt es immer noch, hat aber keinen Partikel-Anteil.

-    Klassische Montagepaste - Reibung reduzieren
-    Carbon-Montagepaste - Reibung erhöhen


----------



## -Robert- (16. September 2019)

Die frühen Kindshock LEV Integra's wurden ja durch das Verschieben der Außenhülle betätigt. Irgendwann 2013/2014? gab es dann wohl ne kostenlose Umrüstung auf Hebel/Aktuatoren, die mit dem Seilzug direkt angelenkt wurden (ohne dass die Außenhülle sich verschieben muss) - siehe https://bikerumor.com/2013/02/26/fr...s-aftermarket-lev-integra-dropper-post-sales/ .


Hat jemand noch so einen Umbausatz bzw. weiß wo man sowas bekommt?
Sind alle LEV Integra's umrüstbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. September 2019)

Hm, auf der Seite finde ich nix zu einem Umrüstkit. Und ich wusste auch nicht, dass jemand außer OneUp so eine "kreative" Lösung gebastelt hatte.


----------



## weezeewee (23. September 2019)

Die KS LEVs sind Schrott, zumindest ab einem gewissen Fahrergewicht. Habe fahrfertig ca. 99Kg u mir ist gleich mehrfach, trotz korrektem Anzugsdrehmoment, die obere Klemmplatte entlang der Schraubenbohrung eingerissen. Resultat war ein Knarzkonzert sondergleichen! Habe die Stütze gegen eine Bikeyoke getauscht -> seit Tag 1 flüsterleise u absolut zuverlässig. Bei Kindshock hilft nur Tausch, sonst nichts!


----------



## jofland (24. September 2019)

Ist doch schon lange bekannt. Als Ersatzteil geht auch eins von Truvativ.


----------



## weezeewee (2. Oktober 2019)

jofland schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lange bekannt. Als Ersatzteil geht auch eins von Truvativ.



Umso trauriger, dass die Firma nicht reagiert u Abhilfe schafft! Zuverlässig ausgefahren ist die Stütze nach circa 300km auch nicht mehr. Einfach nur zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2019)

olmocnasu1981 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de-kind-shock-...acht.537426:[email protected]/tQCNd3e4R


*Achtung, vermutlich eine Spam- oder Trojaner- oder anderweitig verdächtige Seite!*
(hab nicht drauf geklickt aber dafür gemeldet)


----------



## scratch_a (2. Oktober 2019)

Hab ihn mit einem anderen Beitrag auch schon gemeldet...mein Firefox weigerte sich, den Link zu öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (30. November 2019)

Hat sich schon mal wer sich im Detail Gedanken darüber gemacht die Normal auf eine Integra umzubauen.
Eigentlich sollte man doch nur unten die Betätigung brauchen?
Zumindest was ich auf die Schnelle von den Bilder her interpretiere.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2020)

Nabend! 
Diese Linien sind nicht normal oder?



So gleichmäßig kanns kein Dreck sein.
Und nur auf der Vorderseite.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Mai 2020)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Diese Linien sind nicht normal oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1044703
> So gleichmäßig kanns kein Dreck sein.
> ...


Sieht aus wie die "Führungsstifte",oder wie die heißen, die im Inneren verbaut sind.
Wie alt ist die Stütze?

Nein, normal is das ned


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2020)

1500km alt und ca 9 Monate.
Hab 11 Motors ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## RaceKing79 (17. Mai 2020)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hab 11 Motors ne Mail geschickt.



Die Antwort von 11Motors würde mich interessieren. Berichte dann bitte mal!
Bei meiner KS Stütze schaut das auch so aus...   würde auch behaupten, dass das von den Stiften im inneren kommt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Mai 2020)

Hast du immer viel Druck nach vorne beim Absenken?
Zumindest wäre das mal meine Vermutung.


----------



## Sprudler (17. Mai 2020)

Die Stifte stecken im Standrohr, also in dem Rohr was zu sehen ist mit den Kratzern, jeweils um 120Grad versetzt. Hab ich auch, aber an den Stiften liegts wohl nicht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hast du immer viel Druck nach vorne beim Absenken?
> Zumindest wäre das mal meine Vermutung.


Schwierig zu sagen, ich würd behaupten eher zentral.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2020)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Die Antwort von 11Motors würde mich interessieren. Berichte dann bitte mal!
> Bei meiner KS Stütze schaut das auch so aus...   würde auch behaupten, dass das von den Stiften im inneren kommt.


Werd ich tun.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2020)

Bei mir hat die Stütze nach dem Service bei 11Motors nach relativ kurzer Zeit solche Riefen entwickelt. Davor hatte ich dieses Problem nicht.
War mir dann aber auch nicht mehr so wichtig, weil ich auf die OneUp umgestiegen bin und die 2 Jahre bei der LEV abgelaufen waren. Wobei es auf ausgetauschte Teile ja _eigentlich_ wohl nochmal eine Gewährleistung zu geben scheint, aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht, das Internet ist halt so der Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Mai 2020)

Laut 11 Motors sollen die Rollenlager defekt oder kein Fett mehr haben.
Geht auf Garantie hin.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Mai 2020)

Meine Lev rotiert in der obersten Position so um  die Längsachse, dass ich es beim Fahren unangenehm finde. Ich dachte, dass ein Wechsel der Messingstifte Abhilfe schafft. Beim auseinanderbauen sehen die jetzt aber fast wie neu aus.
Kann das noch an etwas anderem liegen? Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach das Gleitlager wechseln, weiß jemand zufällig wo es das gibt?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2020)

Das Gleitlager war ziemlich schwer zu beschaffen, ich war damals auf einen Ebay-Shop auf Isreal gestoßen.  
Da musst du dir Artikelnummer raussuchen und darauf hoffen, dass du da mit Google was findest.

Die Messingstifte dagegen sind ziemlich einfach zu beschaffen und waren auch nicht so teuer, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Sprudler (28. Mai 2020)

11 Motors macht Service und Ersatzteile


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> 11 Motors macht Service und Ersatzteile


Herzlichen Dank, die Teile sind ja nicht mal so teuer!

Trotzdem nochmal die Frage. Liegt das Spiel am Gleitlager oder an den Stiften? Die Messingstifte sehen meiner Meinung nach noch ziemlich gut aus. Naja, sonst wechsle ich einfach beides.


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. Mai 2021)

Brauch kurz eure Hilfe zwecks Reparatur meiner LEV. 
Problem (bei gebraucht gekaufter Stütze): Brauchte recht viel Kraft zum Einfahren. Ursache wohl ein zulanges Kevlar-Seil so das der Pin der Kartusche nicht komplett betätigt wurde. Wollte es nachspannen, aber wegen dem eingesetzten "isolator pellet" (nen Plastestück was zur besseren Klemmung in die Tonne eingesetzt wird) war das nicht möglich. Beim rumhantieren ist dann das Seil gerissen.   

Jetzt hab ich gesehen bei BC gibt es ein Ersatz Nylon Seil. Aber ohne Tonnen und den isolator pellets.
Hab auch gelesen man kann eine Angelschnur verwenden.
Wie bekommt man aber das Plaste Teil aus der Tonne raus um diese weiter zu verwenden?
Oder drin lassen und eine dünnere Schnur verwenden?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Mai 2021)

Hab scho länger keine LEV mehr, aber man kann die Tonne doch aufschrauben, oder? Dann müsste ja das Plastikteil raus fallen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben manche als Ersatz auch einfach ein kleines Stück von einem Kabelbinder oder ähnlichem abgeknippst und mit eingeklemmt. Müsste sogar hier im Thema irgendwo stehen 

/edit: War vor paar Jahren hier mal erwähnt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kin...ze-weitergedacht.537426/page-67#post-11805280


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. Mai 2021)

Das Plastikteil ist so rein gepresst das ich es nur rausgebohrt bekommen habe. Aber das mit dem Kabelbinder-Stück oder oder nen vergleichbares Stück Plastik ist ne gute Idee.  Danke!


----------

